# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  1С: Предприятие ПОПРОШАЙКА для Казахстана

## kairapuz

*Сборники обновлений, файлы конфигураций :*

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана* *Скрытый текст*
Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 
*Зарплата и управление персоналом для Казахстана* *Скрытый текст*
Зарплата и управление персоналом для Казахстана 
*Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана* *Скрытый текст*
Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана 
*ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана* *Скрытый текст*
ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана 
*Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана* *Скрытый текст*
Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана 
*Управление торговлей для Казахстана* *Скрытый текст*
Управление торговлей для Казахстана 
*Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана* *Скрытый текст*
Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана 
*Управление нашей фирмой для Казахстана* *Скрытый текст*
Управление нашей фирмой для Казахстана 
*Розница для Казахстана* *Скрытый текст*
Розница для Казахстана 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Технологические платформы 8.3 по компонентам* *Скрытый текст*
8_3_16_1876 | 8_3_16_1973

8_3_17_1851 | 8_3_17_1989 | 8_3_17_2127 | 8_3_17_2198 | 8_3_17_2231 | 8_3_17_2256 | 8_3_17_2306 | 8_3_17_2665 | 8_3_17_2733 | 8_3_17_2760

8_3_18_1208 | 8_3_18_1289 | 8_3_18_1334 | 8_3_18_1363 | 8_3_18_1433 | 8_3_18_1483 | 8_3_18_1520 | 8_3_18_1563 | 8_3_18_1616 | 8_3_18_1661 | 8_3_18_1698 | 8_3_18_1741 | 8_3_18_1779 | 8_3_18_1894 | 8_3_18_1902 | 8_3_18_1957 | 8_3_18_1959

8_3_19_1150 | 8_3_19_1229 | 8_3_19_1264 | 8_3_19_1351 | 8_3_19_1399 | 8_3_19_1417 | 8_3_19_1467 | 8_3_19_1522 | 8_3_19_1659 | 8_3_19_1665 | 8_3_19_1723 | 8_3_19_1726

8_3_20_1549 | 8_3_20_1590 | 8_3_20_1613 | 8_3_20_1674 | 8_3_20_1710 | 8_3_20_1789 | 8_3_20_1838 | 8_3_20_1914 | 8_3_20_1996 | 8_3_20_2039 | 8_3_20_2076 | 8_3_20_2180 | 8_3_20_2184

8_3_21_1302 | 8_3_21_1393 | 8_3_21_1484 | 8_3_21_1508 | 8_3_21_1607 | 8_3_21_1622 | 8_3_21_1624

8_3_22_1603 | 8_3_22_1672 | 8_3_22_1704 | 8_3_22_1709  
*Сборник разных версий платформы 8, репаков* *Скрытый текст*
Сборник разных версий платформы 8, репаков

----------

7UpEugen (09.07.2019), Abay_irj (19.11.2018), Absolemus (12.03.2020), Adika (22.01.2017), AJIEXS (07.02.2022), Alex2030alex (03.11.2017), alexa102986 (29.05.2019), alexme82 (12.01.2017), ALTIcat (23.05.2020), anton.bulashev (27.03.2019), ArmanBemby (19.07.2018), ast5365758 (28.02.2019), Asulan (26.03.2019), Aziya (01.04.2017), Babay12345 (14.04.2015), bakenti (11.12.2017), Baurzhan_2601 (02.05.2021), baurzz (02.08.2018), bedos (11.12.2018), bekaaktau (06.06.2017), bigabilovsabit (04.05.2021), BIGBAN93 (08.08.2018), bogomol1 (11.01.2020), cfifn (08.06.2015), chikovaniivan (03.10.2018), ciscoman (14.08.2021), cntkf (16.01.2019), Corall (30.01.2020), DarkSnik (23.05.2019), DarkSnik13 (09.03.2020), dastantdk (05.09.2020), dauletali (16.09.2021), dd444dd (25.10.2017), ddv2301 (27.05.2017), Destroyerkay (27.06.2019), dicus (23.10.2019), DIGO3 (03.03.2016), dimok222 (27.06.2015), Dimondays (28.10.2017), dives-kz (13.05.2014), djzhan (12.05.2014), Doge (14.08.2017), eldorado (21.01.2020), emay (23.01.2020), Ereke_QAZ (16.08.2019), Eremite_b (15.05.2014), erkesh (07.10.2020), Ermoha (20.08.2019), erosh_kz (11.06.2018), erp (12.02.2020), ertyjd (17.12.2018), Eugene1977 (02.03.2020), Evdo (04.01.2019), ferrochrome (21.05.2019), flashrino (28.07.2019), ForAnyShit (09.04.2016), Frontol (25.03.2021), Gallla (24.03.2020), gnomrush3000 (07.01.2020), Godsdream (17.08.2015), gogsxs (05.02.2021), hostich (11.09.2019), igorkom (24.04.2019), igwill (18.07.2019), immelstorunn88 (29.06.2019), impcomm (10.01.2020), IPAS (15.05.2014), irinali5 (02.07.2015), j0nny (12.08.2020), journey (24.05.2019), JuventasNux (10.04.2020), kaism (05.02.2020), kambat (09.08.2019), kge (19.09.2016), KIMAVIK (09.05.2018), kimromana (04.07.2014), kot177 (11.02.2016), Krick13 (10.06.2014), Kuanyshtore (31.01.2020), latent (15.01.2019), lelik_lota (04.04.2019), lemkzuka (13.06.2019), LeoKZ (15.09.2014), lokitim (19.01.2015), lord-nick (04.06.2014), luna-luna (12.11.2020), Mahuaksk (31.01.2020), MarketKZ (20.11.2018), mes (29.01.2019), MF_02 (12.01.2017), Mikolka2013 (05.04.2016), miracle13 (18.01.2019), miromaks21 (15.10.2019), mirzohid1992 (14.11.2020), missorin (17.01.2018), MuratSh (16.07.2019), myur (24.04.2020), nadezhda_n_b (30.01.2021), Nell* (20.08.2019), NeveDimchik (13.03.2019), nik0laz (10.12.2021), oksi (02.05.2018), olega1402 (20.05.2020), orfo (07.09.2016), Phantis (30.08.2020), Platinum3005 (05.05.2022), president-rk (24.01.2019), radiobaza (18.03.2015), Ramay975 (11.12.2018), Revolver (07.07.2015), rieltor_88 (23.11.2018), rlufe (10.07.2014), Ruska123 (02.02.2018), SanTO (17.06.2014), sant_a (01.02.2019), scorpion1974 (12.05.2014), sdgdfgdf (10.02.2015), serg_n1 (02.02.2019), serzo311 (03.08.2017), sevarior (10.03.2017), simbioz (09.01.2021), SPetrov63 (27.02.2018), stroggo (09.07.2020), stronger_s (14.12.2021), Suleimanovvr (19.12.2021), syvak (25.09.2019), s_bortnikov (26.08.2020), Tim23 (08.02.2019), tizak89 (05.06.2020), topridder (13.03.2020), trubb (02.06.2020), Turan (29.01.2017), vac_shm (17.04.2019), valdis_pel (30.10.2019), vasilii2040 (10.10.2019), vegaline (17.10.2018), vikantib (05.11.2019), vindm77 (14.02.2020), vitaly01 (25.11.2016), VitalyAdjust (04.11.2019), Viverna (07.01.2021), VMPProgr (28.05.2014), vnefedov (12.07.2019), Vopisso (13.01.2015), WitaL (11.08.2017), wrx172 (19.03.2019), www_22 (24.11.2018), Yuliya_S (20.10.2021), zhake006 (12.05.2020), айдос (19.04.2019), Акерке (26.02.2021), Алекс_KZ (09.02.2022), Арман9112 (28.07.2017), влад88 (23.11.2016), Джин (05.04.2019), Лианелла (19.12.2017), максис (04.08.2020), Надеж_да (31.01.2019), Нариман_ (12.06.2018), Оля_ялО (19.12.2019), Тать В (27.03.2019), Фил Владимир (02.02.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.15.6 от 07.04.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РЕЙТИНГ: Нефтебаза", релиз 2.0.16.2 от 01.04.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

chikovaniivan (03.10.2018), Eremite_b (15.05.2014), GGen (13.01.2021), kairapuz (13.05.2014), mr_alone (13.05.2014), stroggo (09.07.2020)

----------


## Yxrain

Добрый день, есть ли у кого Дополнение к версии 2.0.4.2 "УТП 8 для Казахстана" от 12.05.14?

Заранее благодарен!

----------


## ForAnyShit

Дополнение к типовой конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" версии 2.0.15.5 от 12.05.2014, содержащие обновление форм налоговой отчетности за 1 квартал 2014 года с поддержкой особенности XML-формата форм 200.00, 210.00 и 400.00 для отчетности 2014 года в приложении «Кабинет налогоплательщика» REPF_BPKZ20155_20140506.zip:
ТУТ или ТУТ.

----------

Eremite_b (15.05.2014), TEV (13.05.2014)

----------


## Дариус

Всем привет!!! жаль что удалили старую ветку:-(((( ну да ладно:-) Ребят срочно очень нужно у кого есть конфигурация для КЗ "1с кадры" желательно последнюю конфу.

----------


## murathankz

ребята вот засада ( обновится надо с 2.0.10 по актуальную может кто выложить

----------


## kairapuz

> ребята вот засада ( обновится надо с 2.0.10 по актуальную может кто выложить


Вот качай Бухгалтерия 8.2 2.0.10-2.1.15.rar

----------

Alex2030alex (01.04.2018), baurzz (02.08.2018), gnomrush3000 (11.01.2020), murathankz (14.05.2014)

----------


## itzhan2014

Всем привет, скинете мне ссылку на Базовую версию от 13.5 до последнее версий, спасибо

----------


## kairapuz

> Всем привет, скинете мне ссылку на Базовую версию от 13.5 до последнее версий, спасибо


2.0.13.5-2.0.15.5.rar

----------

itzhan2014 (22.05.2014)

----------


## Eremite_b

Обновления налоговых отчетов для 15.5 http://dfiles.ru/files/dlqy6waus

----------

amerlin (20.05.2014), ForAnyShit (19.05.2014), itzhan2014 (22.05.2014), johnhack (10.12.2020), kairapuz (20.05.2014)

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый вечер . есть ли у кого конфигурация "1С:Предприятие 8.2 Ресторан" .  релиз или последний релиз. выложите плиз или на почту vskim@bk.ru

----------


## alex.yun

Выкладываю
Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0. Версия  2.0.16.5 от 27.05.2014 версия pro:
ссылка

---------- Post added at 13:36 ---------- Previous post was at 13:34 ----------

выложите кто нить обновление конфигурации 2.0.16.5 для базовой версии

----------

ForAnyShit (28.05.2014), Grisha81 (05.09.2014), Kemel (30.03.2018), lunn7 (05.10.2019), optionbit (21.04.2017), SedayaBoroda (12.08.2017), TEV (28.05.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.16.5 от 27.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.16.5 от 27.05.2014*

Установка, без демо (авторская сборка):

Если кто сможет поделиться демкой - буду благодарен

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*КАТАЛОГ ОБНОВЛЕНИЙ для "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ПРОФ и БАЗОВАЯ", ВКЛЮЧАЯ ТЕКУЩИЕ РЕЛИЗЫ*

----------

17808849 (28.05.2014), Alex2030alex (01.04.2018), Alyp (06.06.2014), amerlin (29.05.2014), An77 (31.05.2014), Bormotuchich (05.06.2014), combatt (27.06.2014), dimok222 (01.07.2015), ForAnyShit (28.05.2014), freeman74 (30.05.2014), honour1 (03.07.2018), Jolaushi (30.01.2015), metallych (20.06.2014), miromaks21 (30.06.2014), monarchkz (02.06.2014), rlufe (10.07.2014), scorpion1974 (31.05.2014)

----------


## syvak

Ищу конфигурацию для предприятия "Пассажирские перевозки" для РК

----------


## kairapuz

> Если кто сможет поделиться демкой - буду благодарен


Вот пожалуйста demo БК.zip  Это папка с базой

----------

Ukei (05.06.2014)

----------


## Prado

Выложите кто нить новую платформу 8.2.19.

----------


## Ukei

> новая платформа 8.2.19


 - Смотрите ссылку у меня в подписи. Там и portable и RePack и обычная установочная с лекарством.

----------


## Prado

Почему новый акт выполненных работ не полный ? 
Нет некоторых столбцов.

----------


## shamkin

Кто-нибудь вкурсе, прошлая ветка удалена, а теперь эта только есть или ещё какие-нибудьИ?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РЕЙТИНГ: Нефтебаза", релиз 2.0.17.1 от 06.06.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана", релиз 1.3.7.7 от 11.06.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

ForAnyShit (16.06.2014), Joltiy (25.06.2014)

----------


## biofox

Поделитесь Бух для ГУ 3.0.18.1.

----------


## aragon

> Кто-нибудь вкурсе, прошлая ветка удалена, а теперь эта только есть или ещё какие-нибудьИ?


я тоже задавался этим вопросом. Видимо эта тема и будет взамен старой.

----------


## syvak

Выложите, плиззз, 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана Проф., 7.70.276

----------


## ForAnyShit

1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана Проф. 7.70.276 - ТУТ или ТУТ.
Формы отчетности 14q2001 - ТУТ или ТУТ.

----------

17808849 (17.07.2014), Alyp (08.09.2014), An77 (28.06.2014), antbtr (23.12.2014), miromaks21 (30.06.2014), nattauka (31.05.2017), perec_kz (30.12.2014), scorpion1974 (28.06.2014), shockspamer (09.06.2015), syvak (30.06.2014), Zhaslan (22.02.2016), Саке (08.02.2017)

----------


## prototype1256

Выложите дополнение к релизу (2.0.9.5) конфигураций «Зарплата и Управление персоналом для Казахстана» если у кого-нибудь есть. Заранее спасибо

----------


## naz191

> Выложите дополнение к релизу (2.0.9.5) конфигураций «Зарплата и Управление персоналом для Казахстана» если у кого-нибудь есть. Заранее спасибо


внутри : Комплект форм налоговой отчетности за 1 квартал 2014 года,Обработка корректировки СО и СН на сумму исчисленных ОППВ,Комплект форм регламентированной отчетности: 200.00, 210.00 (для отправки через Кабинет налогоплательщика)
http://dropmefiles.com/7mM9o

----------

ForAnyShit (29.06.2014), miromaks21 (30.06.2014), prototype1256 (29.06.2014)

----------


## svetlanka_ch

Добрый день! Поделитесь обновлениями для УТ - 2.2.13.9 и 2.2.14.5. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## naz191

> Добрый день! Поделитесь обновлениями для УТ - 2.2.13.9 и 2.2.14.5. Заранее спасибо!


2.2.13.9 Дистрибутив обновления : 
http://dropmefiles.com/WoKqi

2.2.14.5 Дистрибутив обновления :
http://dropmefiles.com/8VNA6

----------

ForAnyShit (29.06.2014), miromaks21 (30.06.2014), svetlanka_ch (29.06.2014)

----------


## kip32

Привет! Кто нибудь может поделиться Управление торговлей демо?

----------


## yogurt

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением Релиз 2.6.5.4 Дата выпуска: 17.06.2014 для 1С-Рейтинг: Комплексное управление финансами и бюджетирование для Казахстана

----------


## kimromana

Всем привет. Не поделитесь "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.4.2". Желательно SETUP. Очень буду благодарен.

----------


## kairapuz

> Всем привет. Не поделитесь "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.4.2". Желательно SETUP. Очень буду благодарен.


Привет. У меня есть установочный версии 2.0.1.10 - Setup УТП 2.0.1.10.zip
При желании можно обновиться до последней. Вот файлы обновления, которые у меня есть: 
2.0.2.5.exe
2.0.3.6.exe
2.0.4.2 еще не скачивал, будет позже...

----------


## itzhan2014

Здорова Всем, скин те пожалуйста, установ. программа для 8.2-8.3 для Гос Учреждение. и плюс к ним обновление! Спасибо заранее

----------


## markiz858

Приветствую, господа. Выручайте, нужен Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана 7.70.051 или в крайнем случае любой другой релиз для ГУ под 7,7.

----------


## svetlanka_ch

Добрый день! Прошу поделиться обновлениями для Торговли и склад 7.7. Нужны обновления с 7.70.007 по 7.70.013. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 7.7.  конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана Проф", релиз 7.70.276 от 23.06.2014 * 

*turbobit*…..*exclusiveloader*…..*borncash*…..*hitfile* 


* 1С:Предприятие 7.7  Регламентированная отчетность  за II квартал 2014 года
для конфигурации:  "Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана" ред. 2.5"   14q2001 от  20.06.2014 г.
*

*turbobit*…..*exclusiveloader*…..*borncash*…..*hitfile*

----------

kairapuz (17.07.2014), Ольга1304 (20.07.2014)

----------


## itzhan2014

у меня такое чувство все куда то на др сайт перекинулись

----------


## naz191

Здравствуйте! Люди добрые прошу помочь с конфигурацией : 1С-РЕЙТИНГ: МИКРОКРЕДИТНАЯ ОРГАНИЗАЦИЯ .

----------


## itzhan2014

Добрый день!
Сможете поделиться
Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 3.0
3.0.19.1 от 26.06.14

----------


## Alex_oit

Добрый день!
Есть ли дополнение к регламентированной отчетности по ф910?

----------


## Alex_oit

Добрый день!!!!
Есть ли у кого дополнения к типовым конфигурациям, содержащее обновление форм налоговой отчетности за 1 полугодие 2014 года.
Выложите плиз.

----------


## Vitozb

Всем привет поделитесь УТ 8.2 для Казахстана очень нужно!!!!!

----------


## Vovhik81

Всем здравствуйте! Ищу конфигурацию "Розница для Казахстана 8.2ххх" Поделитесь пожалуйста, если таковая имеется - пожалуйста:(

----------


## maraderam

ВДГБ ломбард 3 для казахстана ищу оплату гарантирую

----------


## Ukei

> "Розница для Казахстана 8.2ххх"


 - Держите:

*Конфигурация "Розница для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.2.3 от 14.03.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало

----------

freeman74 (03.11.2014), svetlanka_ch (29.08.2014), Valera-Taraz (23.05.2019), Vovhik81 (11.08.2014), vspv2015 (29.09.2015)

----------


## Vovhik81

> - Держите:
> 
> *Конфигурация "Розница для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.2.3 от 14.03.2014*
> 
> Установка (авторская сборка):
> 
> скачать // зеркало


Спасибо большое. Может кто подскажет - можно ли настроить обмен данными между конфигурациями "Розница для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.1.9 и "Управление торговым предприятием ", релиз 2.0.5.4И? Стандартного обмена там нет почему то

----------


## alex.yun

Кто нибудь выложите УТП 8,2 для казахстана

---------- Post added at 12:36 ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 ----------

Управление торговлей выложите

----------


## kairapuz

> Кто нибудь выложите УТП 8,2 для казахстана
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:36 ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 ----------
> 
> Управление торговлей выложите


Setup УТП 2.0.1.10.zip

----------


## Alik_5002

Всем привет. Есть у кого нибудь обновление и дополнение 2.0.5.4 для УТП Казахстан?

----------


## kairapuz

> Всем привет. Есть у кого нибудь обновление и дополнение 2.0.5.4 для УТП Казахстан?


Обновление  updsetup 2_0_5_4.exe
Упрощенная Декларация для субъектов малого бизнеса, форма 910.00 REPF_UTPKZ2054_20140721.zip

----------

Alik_5002 (15.08.2014), Bormotuchich (31.08.2014), Ukei (20.03.2019)

----------


## ДмитрийKZ

> Выкладываю
> Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0. Версия  2.0.16.5 от 27.05.2014 версия pro:
> ссылка
> 
> ---------- Post added at 13:36 ---------- Previous post was at 13:34 ----------
> 
> выложите кто нить обновление конфигурации 2.0.16.5 для базовой версии


что скачали а как поставить не обновляется

----------


## ДмитрийKZ

развод полный все ссылки платные !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
нахрена что то выкладывать если все за мани !

----------


## Ukei

> все ссылки платные


 - Учитесь пользоваться обменниками - сайтов без возможности скачать бесплатно (хотя и небыстро) очень мало, здесь из таких попадается обычно только vip-file.

----------


## ДмитрийKZ

> - Учитесь пользоваться обменниками - сайтов без возможности скачать бесплатно (хотя и небыстро) очень мало, здесь из таких попадается обычно только vip-file.


если есть какие релизы можно на яндекс  положить и народ брать

----------


## Ukei

> если есть какие релизы можно на яндекс положить


 - Релизы чего? Конфигураций десятки.

----------


## ДмитрийKZ

> - Релизы чего? Конфигураций десятки.


Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0. Версия 2.0.16.5 от 27.05.2014

----------


## kairapuz

Всем привет! Народ, у кого есть последний релиз для 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 для Казахстана и рег. отчетность? Скачивал, не могу найти куда скачал ))

----------


## Alex_oit

Всем привет!!!!!! Есть ли у кого конфигурация «Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана» релиз (1.0.22.1)
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Владислав80

Доброго времени! Ищу ЗуП для Казахстана, последнюю. Буду признателен если поделитесь.

----------


## kairapuz

> Доброго времени! Ищу ЗуП для Казахстана, последнюю. Буду признателен если поделитесь.


Вот платформа 8.2.19.106.rar
Вот кряк EmulSmall+Patchx32-64.rar
Вот файл cf  1Cv8РЗУП (2.0.9.5).cf

----------

Alex2030alex (01.04.2018), scorpion1974 (16.09.2014), Владислав80 (09.09.2014)

----------


## Владислав80

Благодарю!:)

---------- Post added at 13:30 ---------- Previous post was at 13:27 ----------

А можно перезалить? А то у меня там не скачивается. Открывается пустая страничка после нажатия скачать и  все. Проверял в разных браузерах.

---------- Post added at 13:31 ---------- Previous post was at 13:30 ----------




> Благодарю!:)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 13:30 ---------- Previous post was at 13:27 ----------
> 
> А можно перезалить? А то у меня там не скачивается. Открывается пустая страничка после нажатия скачать и  все. Проверял в разных браузерах.


Только cf теперь нужен.

----------


## kairapuz

давай эл. почту - скину

----------


## Владислав80

Огромное спасибо! Оказываться файлообменик глючил, ошибка sql - через прокси пошло))) Скачал.

----------


## DIGO3

Уважаемые формучане! Очень прошу обновлений с 8.2.19.80 до последнего.

----------


## Ukei

> 8.2.19.80


 - это платформа, для всех платформ 8.х на форуме есть отдельная тема.

----------


## DIGO3

платформу нашол, сразу не заметил чтое есть отдельная тема. А чистую базу можно попросить или я опять не по адресу?

----------


## kimromana

Всем привет! Если у кого есть "Комплексное управление финансами и бюджетирование для Казахстана" свежие версии, поделитесь пожалуйста)))

----------


## murathankz

> *Возобновляем Казахстанскую ветку здесь!*
> Вот выложу для начала:
> Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0. Версия 2.0.15.5.exe
> Дополнения к 2.0.15.5.rar


nod32 ругается потенциальная опастность говорит

----------


## kip32

Привет! Ни у кого нету Бухгалтерии 3.0 для Казахстана? Тестовый релиз. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Владислав80

Доброго времени суток! Изу Бухгалтерию Проф и ЗУП для Казахстана, последние версии с демками. Очень нужно посмотреть как работает там обмен в документах связанных с пенсионными отчислениями.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", ТЕСТОВЫЙ релиз 3.0.1.1 от 01.10.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

17808849 (29.10.2014), amerlin (10.11.2014), ForAnyShit (10.10.2014), monarchkz (23.10.2014)

----------


## Vovhik81

*Доброго всем вечера! Ребят, - есть у кого нибудь обработка "Печать прайс листа с картинками" выложите пожалуйста - очень, очень надо! Спасибо заранее.*

----------


## Alik_5002

Всем привет. Поделитесь пожалуйста последней конфигурацией "Управление торговлей для Казахстана".

----------


## Lesbowski

> 2.0.4.2 еще не скачивал, будет позже...


Заранее благодарен!

----------


## kairapuz

> Заранее благодарен!


Дистрибутив обновления 2.0.4.2.exe
Дополнения к 2.0.4.2:
Комплект форм рег. отчетности 200, 210, 400.zip
Обработка корректировки СО и СН на сумму исчисленных ОППВ.zip
Комплект форм налоговой отчетности за 1 квартал 2014 года.zip

Дистрибутив обновления 2.0.5.4.exe
Дополнения к 2.0.5.4:
Упрощенная Декларация для субъектов малого бизнеса, форма 910.00.zip

----------


## shakirov_d

> Setup УТП 2.0.1.10.zip


Добрый день! Почему не получается скачать? Очень н-н-надо.

----------


## maraderam

Бугалтерия для предприятия последняя поделитесь ссылкой.

----------


## kairapuz

> Добрый день! Почему не получается скачать? Очень н-н-надо.


2.0.1.10.exe

---------- Post added at 14:13 ---------- Previous post was at 13:52 ----------




> Бугалтерия для предприятия последняя поделитесь ссылкой.


2_0_16_5.exe
2_0_16_5 (с базовой).exe
Упрощенная Декларация для субъектов малого бизнеса, форма 910.00.zip

----------

maraderam (25.11.2014)

----------


## maraderam

базовая в ней какие минусы?
отличия от проф?

---------- Post added at 13:10 ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 ----------

как ее утсновить конфигурацию пробовал заново добавлять сущ (выбирает мои другие устновочники), если обновлять после нажатия ок ничего не просиходит

----------


## kairapuz

> базовая в ней какие минусы?
> отличия от проф?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 13:10 ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 ----------
> 
> как ее утсновить конфигурацию пробовал заново добавлять сущ (выбирает мои другие устновочники), если обновлять после нажатия ок ничего не просиходит


http://guglite.ru/?q=%D1%87%D0%B5%D0...80%D0%BE%D1%84

----------


## 17808849

Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигой "Зарплата и Управление персоналом для Казахстана, 2.0.10.7"

----------


## kairapuz

> Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигой "Зарплата и Управление персоналом для Казахстана, 2.0.10.7"


1Cv8РЗУП (2.0.9.5).cf
Файл обновления 2.0.10.7.exe

----------

17808849 (03.12.2014), ForAnyShit (03.12.2014), Slesh1980 (18.04.2016)

----------


## Bagytzhan

> Выкладываю
> Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0. Версия  2.0.16.5 от 27.05.2014 версия pro:
> ссылка
> 
> ---------- Post added at 13:36 ---------- Previous post was at 13:34 ----------
> 
> выложите кто нить обновление конфигурации 2.0.16.5 для базовой версии


Добрый день alex.yun!
Делаю по инструкции, может что не так делаю?
Скачал обновление, распаковал по умолчанию в C:\Users\bagytzhan\AppData\Roaming\1C\1Cv82\tmplts  \
В конфигураторе-Конфигурация-Поддержка-Обновить конфигурацию-Поиск доступных обновлений не находит ничего, делаю выбор файла обновления-указываю путь к файлу 1cv8.cfu C:\Users\bagytzhan\AppData\Roaming\1C\1Cv82\tmplts  \1c\accountingkz\2_0_16_5, система пишет "Файл не содержит доступных обновлений"

----------


## Yxrain

> Добрый день alex.yun!
> Делаю по инструкции, может что не так делаю?
> Скачал обновление, распаковал по умолчанию в C:\Users\bagytzhan\AppData\Roaming\1C\1Cv82\tmplts  \
> В конфигураторе-Конфигурация-Поддержка-Обновить конфигурацию-Поиск доступных обновлений не находит ничего, делаю выбор файла обновления-указываю путь к файлу 1cv8.cfu C:\Users\bagytzhan\AppData\Roaming\1C\1Cv82\tmplts  \1c\accountingkz\2_0_16_5, система пишет "Файл не содержит доступных обновлений"


Возможно у Вас базовая версия?

----------


## Bagytzhan

> Возможно у Вас базовая версия?


1С.jpg1С.jpg

----------


## Yxrain

> 1С.jpg1С.jpg


Так у вас пустая конфигурация. Ее не обновить, ее только загрузить можно из файла CF.


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post403603

----------


## Bagytzhan

Если есть у кого выложите для профессиональной версии типовую конфигурацию, аль сам дистрибутив профессиональной 1С 8.2..

---------- Post added at 16:57 ---------- Previous post was at 16:56 ----------




> Так у вас пустая конфигурация. Ее не обновить, ее только загрузить можно из файла CF.


Да конфигурация пустая, ни разу не создавал с нуля, да и бухгалтерша не в курсе, готовой базы нет для проверки. Что мне делать? Где взять cf файл?

----------


## kairapuz

> Если есть у кого выложите для профессиональной версии типовую конфигурацию, аль сам дистрибутив профессиональной 1С 8.2..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 16:57 ---------- Previous post was at 16:56 ----------
> 
> Да конфигурация пустая, ни разу не создавал с нуля, да и бухгалтерша не в курсе, готовой базы нет для проверки. Что мне делать? Где взять cf файл?


1Cv8БухКз.cf

----------

Bagytzhan (06.12.2014)

----------


## drbios

Доброе время суток! Поделитесь пожалуйста "ломанной" конфигурацией "Общепит для Казахстана".

----------


## antbtr

Доброго времени суток !  Есть у кого новая печатная форма Р-1 для 1С 7.7 ?

Внесены изменения в форму Р-1 "АКТ ВЫПОЛНЕННЫХ РАБОТ (ОКАЗАННЫХ УСЛУГ)*". Изменения вступают в силу 22.12.2014 г. 
Приказ Министра финансов Республики Казахстан от 27 октября 2014 года № 458 "О внесении изменения в приказ Министра финансов Республики Казахстан от 20 декабря 2012 года № 562 .

----------


## 17808849

https://yadi.sk/d/NKGjKxttdYzuD

----------

ForAnyShit (23.12.2014), Nik244 (23.12.2014)

----------


## demen

вот что и хренова что для 7,7 сложно что то новое найти.

---------- Post added at 22:06 ---------- Previous post was at 22:02 ----------

Коллеги всех как бы с наступающим. 
есть у кого новый релиз (2.0.17.22) конфигурации " Бухгалтерия 8 для Казахстана"  И скиньте пожалуйста.

----------


## Yxrain

> вот что и хренова что для 7,7 сложно что то новое найти.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 22:06 ---------- Previous post was at 22:02 ----------
> 
> вот релиз:
> Коллеги всех как бы с наступающим. 
> есть у кого новый релиз (2.0.17.22) конфигурации " Бухгалтерия 8 для Казахстана"  И скиньте пожалуйста.



http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post414585

а по 7.7 скажу, надо было переводить на 8 клиентов еще 2 года назад, когда закрыли продажу и предупредили о закрытии обновлений. Сейчас мало кто возьмется на переделку форм по 7.

----------

demen (24.12.2014)

----------


## Yxrain

> вот что и хренова что для 7,7 сложно что то новое найти.[COLOR="Silver"]


вот и долгожданная форма на 7.7, спасибо говорите господину Eldorado

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post416516

----------

kairapuz (25.12.2014)

----------


## angelion

Всем привет выложите пожалуйста обновления Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0. Версия 2.0.16.5(Проф) до последний(текущей версии).
Заранее благодарен!!

----------


## Ukei

> выложите пожалуйста обновления Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0. Версия 2.0.16.5(Проф) до последний(текущей версии)


 - В первом сообщении на этой странице посмотрите, добавил ссылки в шапку.

----------

a_ilfat (28.01.2015), kairapuz (12.01.2015)

----------


## aiburan

Добрый день вопрос как можно вывести на счет фактуру иин покупателя и продавца? 
Конфигурация 1с управление торговлей для Казахстана версия 2,2,14,5 заранее благодарен

----------


## angelion

> - В первом сообщении на этой странице посмотрите, добавил ссылки в шапку.


Спасибо

----------


## Arhangel_url

Здравствуйте есть у кого нибудь обновление налоговых форм 2015года  200 200.2 300  210   1с 8.2.17

----------


## lokitim

Добрый день! Не могу скачать ни один файл с файлообменника, купил ключ на три дня и всё равно не качается. В чём может быть причина. Другие файлы качает с файлообменника а именно эти нет.

----------


## lokitim

Вроде всё нормально теперь, стало качать. В шапке в разделе Бухгалтерия для Казахстана есть файлы:

BPKzBase_3.0.1.4_nodemo_setup.zip
BPKzBase_3.0.1.4_updsetup.zip 
BPKz_3.0.1.4_setup.zip (139.31 MB)
BPKz_3.0.1.4_updsetup.zip (27.97 MB)
BPKz_3.0.1.4_updstpb.zip (1.62 MB)

Кто нибудь подскажет в чём их различия и как мне обновить конфигурацию?
Как я понял платформа идёт одна, а конфигураций множество.

----------


## Yxrain

> Вроде всё нормально теперь, стало качать. В шапке в разделе Бухгалтерия для Казахстана есть файлы:
> 
> BPKzBase_3.0.1.4_nodemo_setup.zip
> BPKzBase_3.0.1.4_updsetup.zip 
> BPKz_3.0.1.4_setup.zip (139.31 MB)
> BPKz_3.0.1.4_updsetup.zip (27.97 MB)
> BPKz_3.0.1.4_updstpb.zip (1.62 MB)
> 
> Кто нибудь подскажет в чём их различия и как мне обновить конфигурацию?
> Как я понял платформа идёт одна, а конфигураций множество.




BPKzBase_3.0.1.4_nodemo_setup.zip - установка базовой версии без демо.
BPKzBase_3.0.1.4_updsetup.zip - обновление для базовой версии.
BPKz_3.0.1.4_setup.zip (139.31 MB) - установка версии ПРОФ.
BPKz_3.0.1.4_updsetup.zip (27.97 MB) - обновление версии ПРОФ.
BPKz_3.0.1.4_updstpb.zip (1.62 MB) - ХЗ.



для обновления надо знать какая версия и чего стоит у тебя.

----------


## Ukei

> Не могу скачать ни один файл с файлообменник


 - Напишите в личку автору поста с файлом, пусть он разбирается с поддержкой ФО. Укажите ссылку и дату покупки VIP-доступа.

----------


## lokitim

Доброго времени суток! 
Есть ли у кого дополнение к релизу (2.0.17.22)?

----------


## Eremite_b

Всем привет. Есть у кого-нибудь свежая версия "Управление торговлей для Казахстана"? Предыдущие ссылки уже устарели:(

----------


## gulchi

> Доброе время суток! Поделитесь пожалуйста "ломанной" конфигурацией "Общепит для Казахстана".


привет! нашел что-нибудь? тоже нужно очень

----------


## kairapuz

> В шапке в разделе Бухгалтерия для Казахстана есть файлы:
> 
> BPKzBase_3.0.1.4_nodemo_setup.zip
> BPKzBase_3.0.1.4_updsetup.zip 
> BPKz_3.0.1.4_setup.zip (139.31 MB)
> BPKz_3.0.1.4_updsetup.zip (27.97 MB)
> BPKz_3.0.1.4_updstpb.zip (1.62 MB)
> 
> Не подскажешь в чём их различия и как мне произвести обновление с версии 2.0.15.5 до последней версии?


Привет! Во-первых, у тебя Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, поэтому и обновляться надо по обновлениям для редакции 2.0 или осуществить переход на редакцию 3.0 (как это сделать? - Гугл вам в помощь! http://pogugli.com/?73947)
Насчет различии:
BPKzBase_2.0.16.5_setup.zip (152.38 MB) - файл для установки конфигурации с "нуля"
BPKzBase_2.0.16.5_updsetup.zip (37.89 MB) - файл для обновления существующей конфигурации.
BPKzBase_2.0.17.22_nodemo_setup.zip (97.58 MB) - файл для установки конфигурации с "нуля" без демо-версии
Как произвести обновление до последней версии? (люди, что вам, трудно самим погуглить?). 
Вот, держите видео Порядок+обновления+1С+8.2.mp4 
Кстати, не совсем согласен с автором видео насчет немедленного удаления резервной копии... 
Косяки после обновления бывает выявляются не сразу!

----------


## bk855

Всем привет. Пипл поделитесь релизом 2.0.18.11 буду очень признателен.

----------


## 17808849

Обновление Бух 18.11 
http://www.unibytes.com/TqgYxaz6-bwL...3UgBB?referer=

----------


## kimromana

Приветствую всех!!! Есть ли у кого "1C:CRM 2.0 для Казахстана". Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## antbtr

Вышел 277 релиз для Казахстана для 1С 7.7. Есть у кого? поделитесь.

----------


## 71050

Помогите нужен общепит для Казахстана!!!!!! 
отученный

----------


## Limemax

Здарова народ
Кто может поделиться для 1C 7.7 Бух Кз

VR_562.ert - внешняя форма "Акт выполненных работ (оказанных услуг) (форма Р-1, пр. №562)" для документа "Выполнение работ" 
VRTV_562.ert - внешняя форма "Акт выполненных работ (оказанных услуг) (форма Р-1, пр. №562)" для документа "Реализация товаров"

----------


## kairapuz

Скачай и копируй с заменой файлов содержимое папки PrnForms в аналогичной папке с базой PrnForms 277 релиз.rar
для подстраховки сначала забэкапь всю родную папку PrnForms

----------

Limemax (19.03.2015)

----------


## Limemax

СПАСИБО! К сожалению у меня не стандартная конфа, нужно будет по ковырять

----------


## Jordi12

Доброго времени суток! К сожалению с файлообменников  удалили релиз релиз 2.0.16.5  Подскажите пожалуйста где ещё можно скачать?

----------


## kairapuz

> Доброго времени суток! К сожалению с файлообменников  удалили релиз релиз 2.0.16.5  Подскажите пожалуйста где ещё можно скачать?


Вот держи 2.0.16.5.exe

----------

Jordi12 (06.04.2015)

----------


## Jordi12

Бесконечно благодарен!

----------


## R_1976

Плиз, перезалейте обновление на 1С 8.2 от версии релиза 2.0.10.5. Буду очень признательна.

----------


## bozs

> Плиз, перезалейте обновление на 1С 8.2 от версии релиза 2.0.10.5. Буду очень признательна.


пишите в личку...

----------

R_1976 (14.04.2015)

----------


## R_1976

Спасибо хорошо написала.

---------- Post added at 12:25 ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 ----------

Хотела скачать 8.2.19.130 смс 05 не отправляется. Ссылка не работает.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Хотела скачать 8.2.19.130 смс 05 не отправляется. Ссылка не работает.


А откуда вы скачиваете? 
Если отсюда http://www.unibytes.com/OU5Coa0scroLqw-Us4P3UgBB
То после выбора бесплатного скачивания ждете секунд 30, появится надпись "Нет спасибо", ждете еще 90 сек, и скачиваете

----------


## R_1976

> А откуда вы скачиваете? 
> Если отсюда http://www.unibytes.com/OU5Coa0scroLqw-Us4P3UgBB
> То после выбора бесплатного скачивания ждете секунд 30, появится надпись "Нет спасибо", ждете еще 90 сек, и скачиваете


Сделала как вы посоветовали, нажала скачать появился пустой экран и загрузки нет. (

----------


## alexandr_ll

Пробуйте другие ссылки:
http://turbo.to/zx2su9c4hgtk.html
hhttp://meinx.rusfolder.net/files/42869281
ttp://www.borncash.org/dw/?a=1638001643&dmen=http://

----------


## R_1976

bozs, очень благодарна!

----------


## kairapuz

> Плиз, перезалейте обновление на 1С 8.2 от версии релиза 2.0.10.5. Буду очень признательна.


Бухгалтерия 8.2 (2.0.11-2.0.18).rar

---------- Post added at 17:05 ---------- Previous post was at 17:04 ----------




> Помогите нужен общепит для Казахстана!!!!!! 
> отученный


+1 Присоединяюсь!

----------

tatarin509 (12.05.2015)

----------


## kairapuz

> Помогите нужен общепит для Казахстана!!!!!! 
> отученный


Я нашел, правда старенькая версия... Вот качай Общепит для Казахстана.zip
Если потом получится обновиться, скинешь?

----------

71050 (15.04.2015), BONELI (24.03.2017), slawaforum (30.04.2015)

----------


## Protonik

Спасибо за обновления!!

----------


## kairapuz

> Спасибо за обновления!!


Пожалуйста! Только для этого есть специальная кнопочка внизу поста ":good:Сказать спасибо"

----------

atimofeev (21.05.2015)

----------


## prozero

Добрый день. Очень нужна книга "1С Бухгалтерия для Казахстана. Руководство пользователя". Такая идет в комплекте поставки конфигурации. Книга для пользователя, не для разработчика. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## kairapuz

> Добрый день. Очень нужна книга "1С Бухгалтерия для Казахстана. Руководство пользователя". Такая идет в комплекте поставки конфигурации. Книга для пользователя, не для разработчика. Заранее спасибо.


Здравствуйте! Попробуйте написать тут http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...0%BE-1%D0%A1-8

----------


## prozero

Спасибо, попробую.

----------


## 17808849

https://yadi.sk/i/96WlBQ04gGE3o

----------

ForAnyShit (28.04.2015)

----------


## eddeelee

Добрый день!
Обновила 1С до последней версии 8.2.19.130 от 13.02.2015
Конфигурация тоже последняя.

Но бухгалтер говорит, что форма "накладная" старого образца. Как ее можно обновить? ("Акт выполненных работ" нормально). Что еще нужно обновить?

----------


## Yxrain

> Добрый день!
> Обновила 1С до последней версии 8.2.19.130 от 13.02.2015
> Конфигурация тоже последняя.
> 
> Но бухгалтер говорит, что форма "накладная" старого образца. Как ее можно обновить? ("Акт выполненных работ" нормально). Что еще нужно обновить?


Посмотрите, возможно во внешних печатных формах висит форма старого образца. Пометьте ее на удаление.

----------


## metallych

Всем привет! Появилась информация, что обновилась форма 300 до релиза v 19 r 126 для 1С 8.2 2.0.18.11. Есть у кого-нибудь? Очень нужно. Заранее благодарен!

----------


## djony

Доброго времени суток, не подскажете где можно найти Кладр для Казахстана под Комплексную конфигурацию

----------


## Wildman111

Уважаемые поделитесь пожалуйста кто-нибудь Управление Ювелиркой хоть какой, качаю вторую немогу понять не ставится и все. Нужна именно конфигурация а не обновления...Заранее благодарен rolanchic@mail.ru

----------


## 17808849

Поделитесь плиз конфигами
ЗУП 2.0.11.5
УТП 2.0.7.5
Зарание огомное спасибо!!!

----------


## CoolX

День добрый! Большая просьба подсказать новичку есть ли возможность раздобыть демо-базы? Особенно интересует Аптека.

----------


## dimok222

есть файлы меньше размера 1с предприятие для кз, 3й день не могу скачать 1.6г, интернет слабый... или может кто то через торрент поделиться... буду очень благодарен(могу скинуть на киви кошелек за торрент)...спасибо!!!

----------


## kairapuz

> есть файлы меньше размера 1с предприятие для кз, 3й день не могу скачать 1.6г, интернет слабый... или может кто то через торрент поделиться... буду очень благодарен(могу скинуть на киви кошелек за торрент)...спасибо!!!


Уточни, что именно надо скачать

----------

dimok222 (27.06.2015)

----------


## dimok222

мне тока 1С предприятие для казахстан 1.82 или 1.83 с конфигурации и шаблономи... можешь выложит отдельно в файлобменник ? благодарю

----------


## Ukei

> есть файлы меньше размера


 - Качайте только репак платформы и конфигурацию, не нужно тянуть весь пакет.

----------


## irinali5

нужна конфигурация "управление it-отделом"

----------


## Ukei

> нужна конфигурация "управление it-отделом"


 - Для KZ - забудьте, для РФ есть версия не первой свежести, без демо, зато отученная от ключа.

----------

irinali5 (28.06.2015)

----------


## irinali5

не важно для какой страны, главное - программа...

---------- Post added at 01:36 ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 ----------




> - Для KZ - забудьте, для РФ есть версия не первой свежести, без демо, зато отученная от ключа.


не важно для какой страны, главное - программа...

---------- Post added at 01:37 ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 ----------




> - Для KZ - забудьте, для РФ есть версия не первой свежести, без демо, зато отученная от ключа.


не важно для какой страны, главное - программа...:blush:

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Управление IT-отделом", релиз 2.1.6.5 для 8.2*

Установка, ОТУЧЕННАЯ (без демо, авторская сборка)

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

kairapuz (29.06.2015)

----------


## irinali5

> *Конфигурация "Управление IT-отделом", релиз 2.1.6.5 для 8.2*
> 
> Установка, ОТУЧЕННАЯ (без демо, авторская сборка)
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


увы, пыталась скачать.... не получается... всё время сообщают что закончился лимит на скачивание
на другом сайте просят смс выслать... подозрительно!

----------


## Ukei

> на другом сайте просят смс выслать.


 - Просто подождите около минуты и появится ссылка "нет, спасибо".

----------

irinali5 (28.06.2015)

----------


## norustem

Где можно скачать, Бухгалтерия для Казахстана редакция 3,0 ?

----------


## kairapuz

> Где можно скачать, Бухгалтерия для Казахстана редакция 3,0 ?


В шапке темы имеется ссылка 


> КАТАЛОГ РЕЛИЗОВ "БУХГАЛТРИЯ ДЛЯ КАЗАХСТАНА", ВКЛЮЧАЯ ТЕКУЩИЕ ВЕРСИИ

----------


## metallych

Всем привет! Есть у кого 1С 7.7 "Торговля+Склад для Казахстана" ред. 1.0 Релиз 7.70.016 от 13.02.2013 г., очень надо!
Все найденные ссылки устарели!
Заранее спасибо!!!

---------- Post added at 18:11 ---------- Previous post was at 18:10 ----------

Всем привет! Есть у кого 1С 7.7 "Торговля+Склад для Казахстана" ред. 1.0 Релиз 7.70.016 от 13.02.2013 г., очень надо!
Все найденные ссылки устарели!
Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## qwe789

Всем привет, у меня установлена розница для каз 1.0.6.8 скачал у Вас версию 2.0.2.3, база не обновляется по причине не совместимости, как написано в
справке (объединение не возможно) есть у кого версия 2.... для перехода с базовой, или еще какие варианты есть? 
Очень нужно. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## makfromkz

> Всем привет! Есть у кого 1С 7.7 "Торговля+Склад для Казахстана" ред. 1.0 Релиз 7.70.016 от 13.02.2013 г., очень надо!
> Все найденные ссылки устарели!
> Заранее спасибо!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 18:11 ---------- Previous post was at 18:10 ----------
> 
> Всем привет! Есть у кого 1С 7.7 "Торговля+Склад для Казахстана" ред. 1.0 Релиз 7.70.016 от 13.02.2013 г., очень надо!
> Все найденные ссылки устарели!
> Заранее спасибо!!!


http://rghost.ru/6smKyJQCn

----------

metallych (06.07.2015), Revolver (07.07.2015)

----------


## metallych

Спасибо огромное!!! Прошу прощения, а нет ли случаем у Вас либо поделитесь кто нибуть конфой Розница для Казахстана 2.0.3.4 и Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана 2.0.7.5. Особенно интересует второе!
Заранее спасибо!

----------

Дана К (15.10.2019)

----------


## Revolver

*Приветствую всех, поделитесь пожалуйста новыми КБК для 1с7.7 если есть*. По восьмёрке кому что нужно всё есть (бухгалтерия для Казахстана), спрашивайте.

----------


## 17808849

> Спасибо огромное!!! Прошу прощения, а нет ли случаем у Вас либо поделитесь кто нибуть конфой Розница для Казахстана 2.0.3.4 и Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана 2.0.7.5. Особенно интересует второе!
> Заранее спасибо!


УТП 7.5 https://yadi.sk/d/dvxxLwuehiH9g

----------

metallych (08.07.2015)

----------


## GRGR.PLVK

Здравствуйте. Где можно скачать дополнения к конфигурации 2.0.18.11 «Бухгалтерия 8 для Казахстана, редакция 2.0»?

----------


## Yxrain

> Здравствуйте. Где можно скачать дополнения к конфигурации 2.0.18.11 «Бухгалтерия 8 для Казахстана, редакция 2.0»?


http://www.unibytes.com/FDhJtRf4HfYLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

17808849 (12.10.2015), Casiro (10.09.2015), GRGR.PLVK (29.07.2015), metallych (04.08.2015), Ольга1304 (11.09.2015)

----------


## metallych

Всем привет! Есть у кого-нибудь Формы отчетности для 1С 8.2, 15q3001 от 31.07.2015 14:30. Заранее благодарен! Ну оч. надо!!!

----------

dimus_lug (04.08.2015)

----------


## kairapuz

> Всем привет! Есть у кого-нибудь Формы отчетности для 1С 8.2, 15q3001 от 31.07.2015 14:30. Заранее благодарен! Ну оч. надо!!!


Есть только за 1 квартал Вот тут Рег. отчёты RP15Q1 (001-004).rar
Если у кого есть обновления для 1С77 по рег. отчетам и новым КБК, прошу выложить

----------

dimus_lug (04.08.2015)

----------


## ForAnyShit

Регламентированная отчетность за 3 квартал 2015 года для конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана", ред. 2.5 (RP15Q3001) ТУТ

----------

Casiro (09.09.2015), dimus_lug (04.08.2015), Eremite_b (20.08.2015), kairapuz (05.08.2015), stronger_s (11.11.2015)

----------


## DFinteX

Доброго времени суток, ищу обновления либо полный дистрибутив Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана:
1.0.19.8 от 15.06.2012
2.0.1.10 от 30.04.2013
Буду чрезмерно благодарен!

----------


## kairapuz

> Доброго времени суток, ищу обновления либо полный дистрибутив Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана:
> 1.0.19.8 от 15.06.2012
> 2.0.1.10 от 30.04.2013
> Буду чрезмерно благодарен!


Вот что есть Setup УТП 2.0.1.10.zip

----------

ForAnyShit (17.08.2015)

----------


## Eremite_b

Все внешние формы на 20.08.2015  для Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.18.11 
http://rghost.ru/6x7rvZ745

----------

Arhangel_url (01.10.2015), ForAnyShit (20.08.2015), slawaforum (06.10.2015), TEV (23.08.2015)

----------


## kairapuz

Народ, тут такая ситуевина: Конфигурация Аптека для Казахстана, редакция 2.0 (релиз 2.0.4.8). На платформе 8.3.6.2076. Завели новую базу, документом Оприходование товаров внесли в базу начальные остатки по товару. Теперь собственно проблема: Цены забили в столбец Цена (себестоимость), когда нужно было их заполнять просто в столбце Цена. Вот картинка Apteka1.jpg Строк более 3000. Сидеть вручную копировать из одного столбца в другой - не вариант. Кто сможет написать обработку для переноса забитых цен из одного столбца, в другой? Или подскажет способ, как быстро перенести их штатными средствами? Ребята выручайте - срочно надо!

----------


## Yxrain

> Народ, тут такая ситуевина: Конфигурация Аптека для Казахстана, редакция 2.0 (релиз 2.0.4.8). На платформе 8.3.6.2076. Завели новую базу, документом Оприходование товаров внесли в базу начальные остатки по товару. Теперь собственно проблема: Цены забили в столбец Цена (себестоимость), когда нужно было их заполнять просто в столбце Цена. Вот картинка Apteka1.jpg Строк более 3000. Сидеть вручную копировать из одного столбца в другой - не вариант. Кто сможет написать обработку для переноса забитых цен из одного столбца, в другой? Или подскажет способ, как быстро перенести их штатными средствами? Ребята выручайте - срочно надо!


Вот обработка, но в ней необходимо исправить наименование колонки Цена на Цена(себестоимость)
http://www.fayloobmennik.net/5414967

----------

kairapuz (02.09.2015)

----------


## kairapuz

> Вот обработка, но в ней необходимо исправить наименование колонки Цена на Цена(себестоимость)
> http://www.fayloobmennik.net/5414967


Спасибо огромное! Но мне было надо срочно! Вот что делает с человеком безысходность :D Пришлось научиться конфигурировать! Спасибо за помощь одному хорошему человеку...

----------


## Иринааа

у кого есть конфигурация 
1С:Предприятие 8. ТОИР Управление ремонтами и обслуживанием оборудования

----------

kairapuz (02.09.2015)

----------


## kairapuz

> у кого есть конфигурация 
> 1С:Предприятие 8. ТОИР Управление ремонтами и обслуживанием оборудования


Не совсем то, что ты просишь, но похожее. вот ссылка Управление IT отделом.zip

----------


## Сергеё

> Вот что есть Setup УТП 2.0.1.10.zip


Не открывается. Можешь выложить на другой файлообменник?

----------


## kairapuz

> Не открывается. Можешь выложить на другой файлообменник?


https://yadi.sk/d/C3GYhP6visxS6

----------

Сергеё (17.09.2015)

----------


## a_ilfat

Добрый день поделитесь пожалуйста кто нибудь конфигурацией УПП для Казахстана.

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день поделитесь пожалуйста кто нибудь конфигурацией УПП для Казахстана.


 - *Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана", релиз 1.3.9.5 от 01.06.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

a_ilfat (08.09.2015)

----------


## Skvidvord

Ребят! Поделитесь внешней печатной формой Доверенности (Бух 2.0)

----------


## Mup0k

Накачал здесь всяких вкусняшек, а как их лечить то?

----------


## kairapuz

> Накачал здесь всяких вкусняшек, а как их лечить то?


Эмулятор ключей.rar
Установка патча+ патч.zip

----------


## Ukei

> Накачал здесь всяких вкусняшек, а как их лечить то?


 - Там большая часть конфигураций типовые, у них нет защиты. Если же Вы про отраслевые решения, то нет смыслка качать то, к чему нет ключа или что самостоятельно отучить не хватает знаний и/или опыта.

----------


## VMPProgr

Люди! у кого есть 1c 7.7 рел. 277 от 24.06.2015 ? 
дайте плиз!!!

----------


## kairapuz

> Люди! у кого есть 1c 7.7 рел. 277 от 24.06.2015 ? 
> дайте плиз!!!


277.rar

----------


## Mup0k

> Эмулятор ключей.rar
> Установка патча+ патч.zip


Спасибо, опробую.

---------- Post added at 11:02 ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 ----------




> - Там большая часть конфигураций типовые, у них нет защиты. Если же Вы про отраслевые решения, то нет смыслка качать то, к чему нет ключа или что самостоятельно отучить не хватает знаний и/или опыта.


Ну вот поставил я "сельское хозяйство" и он просит ключ через слк. Вот как лечить это, если не патчем, что скинул *kairapuz*? Может какую-нибудь инфу скинете, линк, или что-угодно, а то поисковики с ключем "1с" ничего путного не выдают, лишь продать... автоматизировать... научиться... бла..бла..бла.

----------


## kairapuz

> kairapuz[/B]? Может какую-нибудь инфу скинете, линк, или что-угодно, а то поисковики с ключем "1с" ничего путного не выдают, лишь продать... автоматизировать... научиться... бла..бла..бла.


"Сельское хозяйство" - это отраслевое решение, нужен либо ключ, либо нужно отучивать от ключа. Патч, который я скинул, "лечит" только платформу

----------


## Ольга1304

скиньте чистую базу для 1с 8.3 Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ПРОФ, Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Aiba

Здравствуйте, помогите найти 1с 7.7 торговля для казахстана

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуйте, помогите найти 1с 7.7 торговля для казахстана


 - Чистая база входит в комплект любой установки.

----------


## kairapuz

> Здравствуйте, помогите найти 1с 7.7 торговля для казахстана


1С7.7 Торговля+Склад для Казахстана R770016.zip
1С Торговля и склад 7.7.rar  Вроде для РФ, но вдруг пригодится тоже...

----------


## Ukei

- Ребятки, а обновлением Общепита для Казахстана версии 2.0.20.4 никто случаем не богат? Спасибо.

----------


## 17808849

Люди добрые, поделитесь плиз, новой 300. Релиз 20v129 от 06/10/2015 для бух 2.0.18.11

----------


## kairapuz

> Люди добрые, поделитесь плиз, новой 300. Релиз 20v129 от 06/10/2015 для бух 2.0.18.11


Вот REGL_BPKZ201811_20151013.zip

----------

17808849 (13.10.2015), Alex_oit (14.10.2015), ForAnyShit (13.10.2015)

----------


## renatg2

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста регл. отчётом форма 200, версия 8.2. Спасибо.

----------


## kairapuz

> Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста регл. отчётом форма 200, версия 8.2. Спасибо.


Вот REGL_BPKZ201811_20150326.zip

----------

Georg5 (26.10.2015), slawaforum (20.10.2015)

----------


## renatg2

Спасибо, а за 3-й квартал ещё нет?

----------


## kairapuz

> Спасибо, а за 3-й квартал ещё нет?


Еще нет

----------


## kairapuz

Новый релиз 2.0.19.7 для 1С:Предприятие 8 Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0.  
updsetup 2.0.19.7.exe
Обратите внимание, при обновлении нужно установить платформу 8.3.5.1517

----------

angelion (04.01.2016), ForAnyShit (17.10.2015)

----------


## metallych

Всем привет!
Поделитесь пожалуйста свежим релизом 2.0.19.17 для базовой и проф.
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Nurlan_KZ

Привет всем! Есть у кого-нибудь есть 1С:Предприятие 8. Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана?

----------


## ForAnyShit

Регламентированная отчетность за 3 квартал 2015 года для конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана", ред. 2.5 (RP15Q3002) ТУТ

----------

kairapuz (21.10.2015), metallych (22.10.2015), slawaforum (26.10.2015)

----------


## Виктор76

Всем салют........... Помогите пжл отыскать регламентированные формы для 7.7 по казахстану за 2015 год.......

----------


## Виктор76

Всем спасибо............

---------- Post added at 14:11 ---------- Previous post was at 14:10 ----------

Спасибо большое......... Вы человек...........

----------


## kairapuz

> Всем спасибо............
> 
> ---------- Post added at 14:11 ---------- Previous post was at 14:10 ----------
> 
> Спасибо большое......... Вы человек...........


За что спасибо то?  Вот качайте тут Рег. отчёты 2015.rar

----------

slawaforum (26.10.2015)

----------


## Georg5

Здравствуйте, поделитесь сели есть кого-нить. Очень нужна 1с8 торговля и склад для Казахстана ломаная.
Заранее огромное спасибо, доброму человеку.

----------


## kairapuz

> Здравствуйте, поделитесь сели есть кого-нить. Очень нужна 1с8 торговля и склад для Казахстана ломаная.
> Заранее огромное спасибо, доброму человеку.


CF torgovlya_2-2-13-09.rar
CF torgovlya_3-0-01-35.rar

----------


## Georg5

> CF torgovlya_2-2-13-09.rar
> CF torgovlya_3-0-01-35.rar


спасибо огромное, добрый человек ....

----------


## dimus_lug

Пожалуйста перезалейте обновление на 1С 8.2 от версии релиза 2.0.10.5. для базовой
СПАСИБО

----------


## Виктор76

Всем салют........... Ребята помогите отыскать старую добрую Розницу 8.2 для Казахстана.........

----------


## kairapuz

> Пожалуйста перезалейте обновление на 1С 8.2 от версии релиза 2.0.10.5. для базовой
> СПАСИБО


Откройте первое сообщение этой темы и нажмите на ссылку ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ РЕЛИЗОВ "БУХГАЛТРИЯ ДЛЯ КАЗАХСТАНА", ВКЛЮЧАЯ ТЕКУЩИЕ ВЕРСИИ
Там можно скачать все нужные Вам релизы! При скачивании релиза появится вот такая картинка Как скачать.jpg Подождите секунд 30 и нажмите на кнопку "Нет спасибо"

----------


## Виктор76

Там свежак.......... А я ищу старенькую конфигурацию.........

----------


## Johny-deff

Здравствуйте,
Проблема с печатной формой Акта выполненных работ (Оказанных услуг)  *Форма Р-1*
форму загрузил... в списке есть, а при выборе показывает старую... в чем может быть проблема?
Удалось загрузить одну форму, но в ней есть лишнии поля в заголовке...

_Приложение										
к приказу Министра финансов										
Республики Казахстан										
от 27 октября 2014 года № 458										

Приложение 50										
к приказу Министра финансов										
Республики Казахстан										
от 20 декабря 2012 года № 562										
                             Форма Р-1_

Может у кого есть свежая рабочая форма.. буду благодарен...

Ссылка на печатные формы ниже...	

http://files.fm/u/qkahsvv

----------


## kairapuz

> Здравствуйте,
> Проблема с печатной формой Акта выполненных работ (Оказанных услуг)  *Форма Р-1*
> форму загрузил... в списке есть, а при выборе показывает старую... в чем может быть проблема?
> Удалось загрузить одну форму, но в ней есть лишнии поля в заголовке...
> 
> _Приложение										
> к приказу Министра финансов										
> Республики Казахстан										
> от 27 октября 2014 года № 458										
> ...


Здравствуйте. Напишите подробнее в какую конфигурацию загружаете печатную форму, какой релиз конфигурации

----------


## Johny-deff

> Здравствуйте. Напишите подробнее в какую конфигурацию загружаете печатную форму, какой релиз конфигурации


доброе время суток,

Спасибо за внимание, почистил кэш и все заработало...
версия 1с 8.2 Предприятие для Казахстана..

----------


## kairapuz

Всем, привет! Может не в этой теме пишу, но хочу предупредить своих коллег, что по сети снова гуляет вирус-шифровальщик Vault. В основном в группе риска бухгалтера. Несколько моих клиентов сегодня заразили свои компы. Ниже приведу отрывок со статьи с одного сайта:
Описание вируса шифровальщика vault
Все начинается с того, что у вас внезапно открывается текстовый файл в блокноте следующего содержания:

Ваши рабочие документы и базы данных были заблокированы и помечены форматом .vаult
Для их восстановления необходимо получить уникальный ключ

ПРОЦЕДУРА ПОЛУЧЕНИЯ КЛЮЧА:

КРАТКО
1. Зайдите на наш веб-ресурс
2. Гарантированно получите Ваш ключ
3. Восстановите файлы в прежний вид

ДЕТАЛЬНО
Шаг 1:
Скачайте Tor браузер с официального сайта:
Шаг 2:
Используя Tor браузер посетите сайт: 
Шаг 3:
Найдите Ваш уникальный VAULT.KEY на компьютере — это Ваш ключ к личной клиент-панели. Не удалите его
Авторизируйтесь на сайте используя ключ VAULT.KEY
Перейдите в раздел FAQ и ознакомьтесь с дальнейшей процедурой
STEP 4:
После получения ключа, Вы можете восстановить файлы используя наше ПО с открытым исходным кодом или же безопасно использовать своё ПО

ДОПОЛНИТЕЛЬНО
a) Вы не сможете восстановить файлы без уникального ключа (который безопасно хранится на нашем сервере)
b) Если Вы не можете найти Ваш VAULT.KEY, поищите во временной папке TEMP
c) Ваша стоимость восстановления не окончательная, пишите в чат

Дата блокировки: 08.04.2015 (11:14)
Появление такого сообщения уже означает, что vault вирус заразил ваш компьютер и начал шифрование файлов. В этот момент необходимо сразу же выключить компьютер, отключить его от сети и вынуть все сменные носители. Как провести лечение от вируса мы поговорим позже, а пока я расскажу, что же произошло у вас в системе.

Скорее всего вам пришло письмо по почте от доверенного контрагента или замаскированное под известную организацию. Это может быть просьба провести бухгалтерскую сверку за какой-то период, просьба подтвердить оплату счета по договору, предложение ознакомиться с кредитной задолженностью в сбербанке или что-то другое. Но информация будет такова, что непременно вас заинтересует и вы откроете почтовое вложение с вирусом. На это и расчет.

Итак, вы открываете вложение, которое имеет расширение .js и является ява скриптом. По идее, это уже должно вас насторожить и остановить от открытия, но если вы читаете эти строки, значит не насторожило и не остановило. Скрипт скачивает с сервера злоумышленников троян или банер ваулт, как его в данном случае можно назвать, и программу для шифрования. Складывает все это во временную директорию пользователя. И сразу начинается процесс шифрования файлов во всех местах, куда у пользователя есть доступ — сетевые диски, флешки, внешние харды и т.д.

В качестве шифровальщика vault выступает бесплатная утилита для шифрования gpg и популярный алгоритм шифрования — RSA-1024. Так как по своей сути эта утилита много где используется, не является вирусом сама по себе, антивирусы пропускают и не блокируют ее работу. Формируется открытый и закрытый ключ для шифрования файлов. Закрытый ключ остается на сервере хакеров, открытый на компьютере пользователя.

Проходит некоторое время после начала процесса шифрования. Оно зависит от нескольких факторов — скорости доступа к файлам, производительности компьютера. Дальше появляется информационное сообщение в текстовом файле, содержание которого я привел в самом начале. В этот момент часть информации уже зашифрована.

Конкретно мне попалась модификация вируса vault, которая работала только на 32 битных системах. Причем на Windows 7 с включенным UAC выскакивает запрос на ввод пароля администратора. Без ввода пароля вирус ничего сделать не сможет. На Windows XP он начинает работу сразу после открытия файла из почты, никаких вопросов не задает.


Просьба отписаться, кто сталкивался с этим и как решил проблему!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Просьба отписаться, кто сталкивался с этим и как решил проблему!


Последнюю неделю клиенты жалуются на довольно широкое заражение. Всех предупредил о важности архивных копий и опасности почтовых вложений.
Решаем только восстановлением из архивов.

----------


## ForAnyShit

А мы, если подобное письмо блокируется антивирусом, открываем его на другом компьютере! :eek: Выжившие пишут, что оплата не гарантирует получения расшифровальщика, который не гарантирует полной расшифровки. Только копии...

----------


## dimus_lug

Привет всем! По поводу шифровальщиков -
Процесс выглядит так - приходит письмо от неизветного адрессата, иногда указывается фирма трансснаб,со смутным содержанием типа счет на оплату, или задолженность и т.д. без явных указаний на детали и личности. 
В письме вложение с архивом также со смутным названием. 
В архиве один или два файла с длинным названием и в конце что-то типа .pdf.js но был вариант и с .scr Любопытность их запускает и адью....
Шифруются файлы типа doc, xls, pdf, dbf, jpg, rar, zip, docx, xlsx, cd, иногда prx, p12, в общем все жизненно важные. Адреса отправителя вначале были aol.com, 
но вчера встретил с mail.ru Деньги , я думаю, слать бесполезно, какой дурак будет светиться с обратным ответом. Ведь это вамогательство т.е. уголовка.
Источник заражения обычно остается в почте, можно найти и посмотреть.
Вот такие дела

----------


## kairapuz

> Привет всем! По поводу шифровальщиков -
> Процесс выглядит так - приходит письмо от неизветного адрессата, иногда указывается фирма трансснаб,со смутным содержанием типа счет на оплату, или задолженнос...


Да с процессом-то все ясно... Как исправить последствия вируса-шифровальщика? Кто-нибудь пытался расшифровать файлы? Вот в чем вопрос.. У клиентов база 1С полетела, бэкап старый, как обычно было лень делать каждый день...

----------


## Arhangel_url

Никак. Делать вовремя бэкапы и включить теневое копирование да ПК. Так хоть какой то процент восстановления есть.

---------- Post added at 19:57 ---------- Previous post was at 19:54 ----------

Сегодня  у нас 4 машины бухгалтеров заразилось. антивирус Drweb ловит этот шифровальщик, где стоял drweb он нашел эту программу в почте и заблокировал.

----------


## Виктор76

Ставьте антивирус Каспера, он хоть и тяжелый за то надежный............

----------


## holostyak

Поделитесь 1С-Рейтинг: Общепит для 7.7. релиз не ниже 261 (бухгалтерия) или 1.58 (общепит)
Нужно сделать перенос в 8-ку, а текущий релиз не позволяет это сделать

----------


## TEV

По поводу шифровальщиков. Вчера клиенты попались открыли письмо  от партнеров и заразились. Они заплатили требуемую сумму изначально требовали 15000руб. они 
сторговались до 10000руб. и им прислали дешифровщик. Я сам лично его запустил и все данные расшифровались 100%.

----------


## kairapuz

> По поводу шифровальщиков. Вчера клиенты попались открыли письмо  от партнеров и заразились. Они заплатили требуемую сумму изначально требовали 15000руб. они 
> сторговались до 10000руб. и им прислали дешифровщик. Я сам лично его запустил и все данные расшифровались 100%.


:eek:  50000 тг на ровном месте, как с куста

----------


## TEV

> :eek:  50000 тг на ровном месте, как с куста


Еще гады вежливые такие "Успехов" "удачного вам дня" и все такое

---------- Post added at 14:03 ---------- Previous post was at 14:03 ----------




> :eek:  50000 тг на ровном месте, как с куста


Еще гады вежливые такие "Успехов" "удачного вам дня" и все такое

----------


## vladblka1995

Не найдется 1С Бухгалтерия БАЗОВАЯ или ПРОФ 7.7 для Казахстана ?

----------


## zamiko

Здравствуйте! У кого есть очень старое обновление 1.5.18.9 на 8.2 Бухгалтерия для Казахстана?

----------


## kairapuz

> Здравствуйте! У кого есть очень старое обновление 1.5.18.9 на 8.2 Бухгалтерия для Казахстана?


1.5.18.9(с базовой).exe
1.5.18.9updsetup8.1.exe
1.5.18.9updsetup8.2.exe

---------- Post added at 10:36 ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 ----------




> Не найдется 1С Бухгалтерия БАЗОВАЯ или ПРОФ 7.7 для Казахстана ?


1С Бухгалтерия ПРОФ 7.7 Чистая и Демо базы  Чистая.rar

----------

vladblka1995 (23.11.2015)

----------


## vladblka1995

*kairapuz* а платформы у вас нету, в архиве только 2 БД, а установочных файлов нету.

----------


## kairapuz

> *kairapuz* а платформы у вас нету, в архиве только 2 БД, а установочных файлов нету.


1С v7.7 Платформа.rar

Установка производится только на 32х разрядную систему. После установки нужно скопировать файл 1cv7.exe с заменой в папку с установленной программой

1С77x64.rar

А это для 64х разрядной системы. Просто распаковать в любое место и вывести ярлык 1CV7 на рабочий стол

----------

DIGO3 (03.03.2016), vladblka1995 (23.11.2015)

----------


## vladblka1995

Спасибо, установил все работает на ура. :)

----------


## kairapuz

> Спасибо, установил все работает на ура. :)


Пожалуйста :) могли бы просто нажать на кнопочку :good: Сказать спасибо

----------

vladblka1995 (23.11.2015)

----------


## GRGR.PLVK

Здравствуйте. Не дает скачать, говорит возможно вирус, можете перезалить?

----------


## kairapuz

> Здравствуйте. Не дает скачать, говорит возможно вирус, можете перезалить?


Что именно скачиваете?

----------


## Сергеё

Есть у кого нибудь 2.0.10.5.cf типовой?

----------


## whitecom

Здравствуйте, можете выложить 8.2.0.18.11 файл CF Бухгалтерия для Казахстана для платформы 2.0

---------- Post added at 15:35 ---------- Previous post was at 15:17 ----------

Или может у кого есть 8.2.19.x файл CF Бухгалтерия для Казахстана для платформы 2.0

----------


## Сергеё

> Здравствуйте, можете выложить 8.2.0.18.11 файл CF Бухгалтерия для Казахстана для платформы 2.0
> 
> ---------- Post added at 15:35 ---------- Previous post was at 15:17 ----------
> 
> Или может у кого есть 8.2.19.x файл CF Бухгалтерия для Казахстана для платформы 2.0


И то, и то есть в принципе. Кинь почту в личку скину.

----------

whitecom (28.11.2015)

----------


## 17808849

10.5 - https://yadi.sk/d/2ljiFg0skoc5D
18.11 - https://yadi.sk/d/JShUKz8pkocCB
19.7 - https://yadi.sk/d/mDFE7v1DkocF2

----------

whitecom (28.11.2015), wow4ik (30.11.2015), Сергеё (28.11.2015)

----------


## Tomimo

Всем привет, скинете Пожалуйста ссылку на Базовую версию от 13.5 до последнее версий, спасибо!!!

----------


## 17808849

http://www.unibytes.com/folder/nOaadi.LxY8B

----------


## kairapuz

> Всем привет, скинете Пожалуйста ссылку на Базовую версию от 13.5 до последнее версий, спасибо!!!


В первом сообщении этой темы есть ссылка ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ РЕЛИЗОВ "БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ ДЛЯ КАЗАХСТАНА", ВКЛЮЧАЯ ТЕКУЩИЕ ВЕРСИИ

----------

ke_almaty (05.12.2015), Tomimo (04.12.2015)

----------


## ke_almaty

Всем привет!

Есть ли дистрибутив Бухгалтерии для Казахстана 17-19 релиза с демо-версией? В "вечном архиве" скачать не могу - после указания номера телефона для регистрации дает ошибку и не дает регистрироваться:(
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## kairapuz

> Всем привет!
> 
> Есть ли дистрибутив Бухгалтерии для Казахстана 17-19 релиза с демо-версией? В "вечном архиве" скачать не могу - после указания номера телефона для регистрации дает ошибку и не дает регистрироваться:(
> Заранее спасибо!


Блин что делать-то а? Надоело уже каждому объяснять как скачивать... НЕ НУЖНО нигде регистрироваться! После нажатия на ссылку, нужно подождать секунд 30 и внизу появится кнопка "Нет спасибо". Нажимаете на нее и качаете

----------

GRGR.PLVK (26.12.2015)

----------


## zeus_s

Добрый день. Скиньте конфигурацию 1С Рейтинг: Ресторан 8. ключ есть. клиенты коробки при переезде потеряли, а рейтинг не дает копию. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Vladiuss

Ребята подкиньте пожалуйста УТ и УТП 2,  3 редакцию. Спасибо!

----------


## stassarz

1С-Рейтинг: Абонентская служба пожалуйста скиньте ктонибудь

----------


## kairapuz

Всем доброго времени суток! Народ, я решился сдать экзамен на 1С Профессионал. Просьба поделиться комплектом вопросов сертификационного экзамена по программе "1С Бухгалтерия 8 для Казахстана ред 2.0" с примерами решений, июль 2011 года. Да и вообще, помочь советами в подготовке, если есть такой опыт... Заранее благодарен!

----------


## ke_almaty

> Блин что делать-то а? Надоело уже каждому объяснять как скачивать... НЕ НУЖНО нигде регистрироваться! После нажатия на ссылку, нужно подождать секунд 30 и внизу появится кнопка "Нет спасибо". Нажимаете на нее и качаете


а зачем объяснять каждому и нервничать, если можно в том самом посте указать, как правильно  скачать?

----------


## kairapuz

С Новым годом, друзья! :drinks:

----------

17808849 (06.01.2016), slawaforum (04.01.2016), Виктор76 (31.12.2015)

----------


## Сергеё

С новым счастьем!
kairapuz - если сдашь 1С:Профессионал отпишись, что да как было.

----------


## bjd

УТП 2.0.5.4 ПЛЗ, а то праздники не праздники, надо обновить с 2.0.2.5 по 2.0.8.7, а именно этот не найду никак.

----------


## Yxrain

> УТП 2.0.5.4 ПЛЗ, а то праздники не праздники, надо обновить с 2.0.2.5 по 2.0.8.7, а именно этот не найду никак.


вот пожалуйста

http://www.unibytes.com/Xj1v.tfR4U4Lqw-Us4P3UgBB


Люди добрые, есть ли у кого РЕЛИЗ 15Q4001 РЕГЛАМЕНТИРОВАННОЙ ОТЧЕТНОСТИ ЗА IV КВАРТАЛ 2015 ГОДА ДЛЯ КОНФИГУРАЦИИ БУХГАЛТЕРСКИЙ УЧЕТ 7.7 ДЛЯ КАЗАХСТАНА, РЕД. 2.5 от 30.12.15?

----------


## 17808849

15q1004  https://yadi.sk/d/0-h8c1g9mhwgU

----------

slawaforum (08.01.2016)

----------


## andersonkz

Здравствуйте, можно ссыль, на управление торговлей для казахстана для 8

----------


## ForAnyShit

Регламентированная отчетность за 4 квартал 2015 года RP15Q4001 ТУТ.

----------

dimus_lug (11.01.2016), Joltiy (12.01.2016), kairapuz (07.01.2016), slawaforum (08.01.2016)

----------


## Bar_Duck13

Добрый всем день. Подскажите, никто не пользуется бухгалтерией 3-й редакции? Она ещё сырая или уже полноценная?

----------


## kairapuz

> Добрый всем день. Подскажите, никто не пользуется бухгалтерией 3-й редакции? Она ещё сырая или уже полноценная?


Только начали пользоваться. Сразу посыпался шквал недовольства от бухгалтеров по поводу нового интерфейса программы. Привыкли к старому интерфейсу и не могут найти что где теперь находится. А так, по поводу функционала, пока нарекании нет.

----------


## Сергеё

> Добрый всем день. Подскажите, никто не пользуется бухгалтерией 3-й редакции? Она ещё сырая или уже полноценная?


Год уже отработали на ней, очень большая компания. Есть узкие (тормозные) места, но в целом за год все критические не доработки поправили. И бухгалтера по привыкли к новому интерфейсу.

----------


## Alik_5002

> УТП 2.0.5.4 ПЛЗ, а то праздники не праздники, надо обновить с 2.0.2.5 по 2.0.8.7, а именно этот не найду никак.


Здравствуйте. Выложите пожалуйста обновление УТП 2.0.8.7

----------


## Yxrain

> Здравствуйте. Выложите пожалуйста обновление УТП 2.0.8.7


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post450484

----------

dimus_lug (12.01.2016)

----------


## Bar_Duck13

> А так, по поводу функционала, пока нарекании нет.





> Есть узкие (тормозные) места, но в целом за год все критические не доработки поправили.


Я не нашёл там обработки "консоль отчетов" и "групповая обработка справочников и документов".

----------


## whitecom

Здравствуйте, есть у кого 1С Предприятие 8.3 Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, лучше всего конечно последняя. Заранее спс

----------


## Yxrain

> Здравствуйте, есть у кого 1С Предприятие 8.3 Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, лучше всего конечно последняя. Заранее спс


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post450201

----------


## Gord

Здравствуйте, есть у кого Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.18.5 от 23.03.2015 можно релиз меньше, больше релиз не нужен.

----------


## Casiro

Здравствуйте у кого есть обновление Регламентированных отчетов за 2016 год для 1С бухгалтерия для Казахстана 8.2? И обновление Классификатора КНП? Буду очень благодарен за Помощь!

---------- Post added at 12:55 ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 ----------

Очень нужно!!!

---------- Post added at 12:56 ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 ----------

Если есть прошу скиньте в личку или сюда!

----------


## Yxrain

> Здравствуйте у кого есть обновление Регламентированных отчетов за 2016 год для 1С бухгалтерия для Казахстана 8.2? И обновление Классификатора КНП? Буду очень благодарен за Помощь!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:55 ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 ----------
> 
> Очень нужно!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:56 ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 ----------
> 
> Если есть прошу скиньте в личку или сюда!


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post450201

Все есть на форуме с декабря, пользуйтесь поиском пожалуйста.

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.20.12 от 24.12.2015*

----------

Casiro (25.01.2016)

----------


## antbtr

Доброго времени суток / люди добрые ... поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением для 7.7 Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана

----------


## 17808849

Поделитесь пожалуйста последним обновлением КУФиБа 2.6.12.3

----------


## Yxrain

> Доброго времени суток / люди добрые ... поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением для 7.7 Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post450548

Более обновлений пока не было.
http://online.1c-rating.kz/typical-c...ion.php?ID=423

----------


## Сиреневенький

Добрый день, поделитесь, пожалуйста, формами отчетности Бухгалтерии для Казахстана 7.7 15q4002
http://www.1c.ru/rus/support/release...sp?GroupID=104

----------


## Mup0k

Добрый день. Люди добрые, подскажите, как установить без ключа 1с Бухгалтерия СХП для Казахстана и 1с ЗУП для Казахстана. Или есть какой-то универсальный патч для всех конфигураций? Поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## nartrof

> Добрый день. Люди добрые, подскажите, как установить без ключа 1с Бухгалтерия СХП для Казахстана и 1с ЗУП для Казахстана. Или есть какой-то универсальный патч для всех конфигураций? Поделитесь пожалуйста


 Upatch в комплекте в первой ссылке. http://www.unibytes.com/folder/Mt81VKIDOtwB

----------


## lmilo

Здравствуйте, нужна конфигурация Салон красоты для KZ! Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Georg5

Здравствуйте, пожалуйста поделитесь Бухгалтерия для Казахстана редакция 2.0 очень нужен 2.0.21.3 cf

---------- Post added at 10:02 ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 ----------




> Здравствуйте, пожалуйста поделитесь Бухгалтерия для Казахстана редакция 2.0 очень нужен 2.0.21.3 cf


Уже нашёл спасибо всем http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%D0%B0/page325

----------


## Сико

Привет...Есть ли у тебя ссылка на последний релиз Бухгалтерия Казахстана Проф

----------


## cmacterden

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане!
Кому не трудно,поделитесь пожалуйста с установочным файлом "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, редакция 2.0" желательно последней версии.
Огромное Спасибо!

----------


## Yxrain

> Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане!
> Кому не трудно,поделитесь пожалуйста с установочным файлом "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, редакция 2.0" желательно последней версии.
> Огромное Спасибо!


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post450493

----------

cmacterden (24.02.2016), h2lion (29.08.2016), Server_kg (17.06.2016)

----------


## Эльмирочка2907

Доброго дня всем. Ищу конфигурацию 1С рейтинг нефтебаза последнюю версию. Заранее спасибо

----------


## kairapuz

> Всем доброго времени суток! Народ, я решился сдать экзамен на 1С Профессионал. Просьба поделиться комплектом вопросов сертификационного экзамена по программе "1С Бухгалтерия 8 для Казахстана ред 2.0" с примерами решений, июль 2011 года. Да и вообще, помочь советами в подготовке, если есть такой опыт... Заранее благодарен!


Привет всем! Можете поздравить, я сдал тестирование на 1С профессионал! :dance:
Расскажу, что и как:
Сначала купил Комплект вопросов с вариантами ответов. Для подготовки нужно прорешать ее всю, отметить правильные ответы. Что естественно я не сделал, то некогда, то лень... В общем это пособие не очень то и пригодилось.
Затем записался на курсы "1С:Предприятие 8. Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" Редакция 3.0. Практическое применение типовой конфигурации" Курс очень понравился, много чего узнал там. Рекомендую!
Но больше всего мне помогло вот это: *1С:Учебное тестирование позволяет проверить знания по наиболее востребованным продуктам фирмы "1С" делового назначения и может быть рекомендовано для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Профессионал". Пройдите по ссылке http://edu.1c.ru/dist-training/*
Зарегистрировался там и прямо с телефона при каждом удобном случае в свободное время сдавал тесты. В бесплатной версии показывает только процент правильных ответов и итог (сдал/не сдал).

----------

nartrof (11.03.2016)

----------


## DIGO3

Доброго дня, народ! Поделитесь пожалуйста платформой 1с 7.7 актуальной версии. По ссылкам из этой страницы не скачать файлы удалены. И актульную конфигурацию тоже ищу.

---------- Post added at 09:51 ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 ----------

этой

----------


## kairapuz

> Доброго дня, народ! Поделитесь пожалуйста платформой 1с 7.7 актуальной версии. По ссылкам из этой страницы не скачать файлы удалены. И актульную конфигурацию тоже ищу.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:51 ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 ----------
> 
> этой


1С77x64.rar качайте
установки не требует, просто распакуйте

А это база 1С7.7Бух чистая.rar
Тоже просто распакуйте и укажите путь к ней при добавлении базы

----------

DIGO3 (03.03.2016)

----------


## naz191

Здравствуйте! поделитесь пожалуйста курсами "Базовый и продвинутый курс по программированию 1С"
Буду очень благодарен.
можно в личку naz1.91@mail.ru

----------


## Yxrain

> Здравствуйте! поделитесь пожалуйста курсами "Базовый и продвинутый курс по программированию 1С"
> Буду очень благодарен.
> можно в личку naz1.91@mail.ru


ищите тут: http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...ll=1#post21883

----------


## ddk89

Помогите!!! Есть ли у кого Расчет квартплаты по счетчика учета воды для Казахстана. За ранее спасибо

----------


## Alex_oit

Всем привет!!! Выложите плиз
Дополнение 
1. Внешний классификатор кодов назначения платежей, действующий с 01.01.2016. 
- В классификатор включены коды назначения платежей, утвержденные Постановлением правления Национального банка Республики Казахстан от 31 декабря 2015 года № 260. 

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ksenabud

Доброго дня! Поделитесь конфигурацией или модулем для пункта обмена валют, пожалуйста!

----------


## ZSeryoga

Салем могу скинуть конфигурацию Абонентская служба там все это есть

----------


## ke_almaty

Привет!
Обновил Бухгалтерию для Казахстана до 21 релиза, но 100 форма не сохраняется. Есть ли обновления для регламентированной отчетности?

----------


## ddk89

скинь пожалуста ddk89@mail.ru буду благодарен

----------


## Yxrain

> Привет!
> Обновил Бухгалтерию для Казахстана до 21 релиза, но 100 форма не сохраняется. Есть ли обновления для регламентированной отчетности?


Проверьте в справочнике регл. отчетов, у 100 формы точка стоять должна на "объект", а не "файл"

---------- Post added at 15:31 ---------- Previous post was at 15:30 ----------

Народ, есть ли у кого нибудь обработка свертки конфигурации "Розница для Казахстана"?

----------


## GRGR.PLVK

Здравствуйте! С наступающим праздником!
Скажите, где можно скачать 1С для обменных пунктов? 
Спасибо!

----------


## resours

Привет, есть ломанная версия Общепит для России. Если можешь переделать под КЗ

---------- Post added at 21:32 ---------- Previous post was at 21:22 ----------




> - Ребятки, а обновлением Общепита для Казахстана версии 2.0.20.4 никто случаем не богат? Спасибо.


Можешь поделиться со старым Общепит для Казахстана? Срочно нужно

----------


## Иринааа

Добрый день, очень нужна полная конфигурация 1С:бухгалтерия для казахастана релиза младше 2.0.11

----------


## 17808849

https://yadi.sk/d/VGp_yRizqn2KB Бух для Казахстана 2.0.10.5

----------


## Arhangel_url

Подскажите плиз реализованы ли регламентированные отчеты 200.00.25.110 и 300.00.21.31 в 1с 8.2. Если есть скиньте пожалуйста.

----------


## emliy40520

Здравствуйте, у кого есть Управление небольшой фирмой для Казахстана, последняя версия?

----------


## Виктор76

Подскажите плиз реализованы ли регламентированные отчеты 200.00.25.110 и 300.00.21.31 в 1с 8.2. Если есть скиньте пожалуйста.

----------


## chalagaevUKG

Дорогие друзья! поделитесь конфигурацией "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, редакция 2.0"
1prog@bk.ru или ссылкой..
Спасибо!

----------


## Yxrain

> Дорогие друзья! поделитесь конфигурацией "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, редакция 2.0"
> 1prog@bk.ru или ссылкой..
> Спасибо!


Приветствую! Поиск рулит.
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post453127

----------

cmacterden (21.04.2016)

----------


## Khantac

Салем Всем
У кого нить есть 1с ломбард?

----------


## forawindows

У кого-нибудь есть отчет "Форма 1-ТС" (Отчет о взаимной торговле товарами c государствами- членами Таможенного союза)

----------


## resours

Здравствуйте, у кого есть обновление 3.0.9.11 ? Бухгалтерия Казахстана 8.3

----------


## Yxrain

> Здравствуйте, у кого есть обновление 3.0.9.11 ? Бухгалтерия Казахстана 8.3


пользуйтесь поиском!

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post456496

----------


## resours

> пользуйтесь поиском!
> 
> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post456496



Спасибо, наверно я не правильно выразился. Обновление 3.0.9.11 на просторах интернета нету, у кого есть ИТС, скиньте пожжалуйста

----------


## ForAnyShit

Внешние регламентированные отчеты для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия 8 для Казахстана" версии 2.0.21.3 ТУТ

----------

cmacterden (03.05.2016), Haser (15.08.2016), kairapuz (03.05.2016), kovsvanat (04.05.2016), nartrof (04.05.2016), SamonLee (04.05.2016)

----------


## ForAnyShit

Внешние отчеты для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" версии 3.0.9.25 ТУТ

----------

Haser (15.08.2016), kairapuz (04.05.2016), metallyuga (23.05.2016), nartrof (04.05.2016), SamonLee (04.05.2016)

----------


## Arhangel_url

здравствуйте. У кого есть 1С:Торговля и Склад 7.7 . скиньте ссылку

----------


## ForAnyShit

> здравствуйте. У кого есть 1С:Торговля и Склад 7.7 . скиньте ссылку


Самое свежее, что есть: ИНСТАЛЛЯЦИЯ или (у кого 64-битная система и прочие заморочки) самораспаковывающийся АРХИВ

----------

17808849 (10.05.2016), kairapuz (25.05.2016)

----------


## Arhangel_url

Конфигурация нужна. Готовая. Система 64 битная не могу установить.

----------


## nartrof

> Конфигурация нужна. Готовая. Система 64 битная не могу установить.


В шапке всё есть.

----------


## ForAnyShit

1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7. Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана, ред. 2.5, Релиз 7.70.279 от 29.04.2016 г. ТУТ

----------

17808849 (20.05.2016), dimus_lug (26.05.2016), kairapuz (25.05.2016), nartrof (24.05.2016), timsor (24.05.2016)

----------


## qwe789

Всем привет!
Нужен обработчик "Обработка поиска недопустимых символов узла обмена"
Помогите пожалуйста УНФ не работает выдает ошибку "Текст XML содержит недопустимый
символ.

----------


## medved12299

Доброго дня!
Поделитесь кто нибудь обработкой печать ценников для Бухгалтерии 8.2
Спасибо заранее!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго дня!
> Поделитесь кто нибудь обработкой печать ценников для Бухгалтерии 8.2
> Спасибо заранее!


Попробуйте эту:
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3WUP/HwU4v4GUE

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## hix

всем привет если не трудно выложите конфигурацию 1с рейтинг Абонентская служба. можно даже в демо режиме. хоть одним глазком глянуть что она представляет

----------


## Yxrain

> всем привет если не трудно выложите конфигурацию 1с рейтинг Абонентская служба. можно даже в демо режиме. хоть одним глазком глянуть что она представляет


если посмотреть, то лучше закажите у них демо

----------


## qwe789

Привет. У кого есть Конфигурация Розница для Казахстан 1.0.8.1. Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## raxa_raxa

Выложите ссылку на Розница для Казахстана 1.0.8* Плииз очень надо

----------


## dimus_lug

> Выложите ссылку на Розница для Казахстана 1.0.8* Плииз очень надо


получай тут

----------

INuridinov95@ (04.12.2016), makfromkz (04.06.2016), needmic (08.08.2017), raxa_raxa (15.07.2016), SocraDT (12.07.2016)

----------


## Ane4ka1C

Ребята, привет! Есть у кого обновления для 1С-Рейтинг: Общепит для Казахстана мне надо начиная с 2.0.14.5 и до последнего 2.0.24.7? Поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## medved12299

Добрый день! кто возьмется за написание отчетов  прайс лист и печать ценников для Бухгалтерии для Казахстана 2.0. ?

----------


## Yxrain

> Добрый день! кто возьмется за написание отчетов  прайс лист и печать ценников для Бухгалтерии для Казахстана 2.0. ?


Бухгалтерия 2.0 живет до конца года, после только 3.0 остается, лучше сразу переводить на нее.

----------


## ForAnyShit

1С:Предприятие 7.7. Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана"  редакция 2.5.
Регламентированная отчетность за 1 квартал 2016 года.
Обновление 16q1002 от 24.06.2016 г. ТУТ

----------

Ane4ka1C (08.02.2017), dimus_lug (04.07.2016), Joltiy (08.07.2016), kairapuz (08.07.2016), metallych (15.07.2016), Revolver (10.08.2016)

----------


## VictoriaVV

> Добрый день! кто возьмется за написание отчетов  прайс лист и печать ценников для Бухгалтерии для Казахстана 2.0. ?


Здравствуйте, я могу посмотреть

----------


## vladblka1995

Поделитесь конфигурацией "Управление торговлей для Казахстана" 1С 8.2

----------


## Ane4ka1C

Ребята, у кого есть обновления на конфигурацию "1с-Рейтинг: Ресторан" начиная с 1.0.2.27 по 1.0.12.17? 
Поделитесь, пожалуйста.

---------- Post added at 07:47 ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 ----------

Ребята, у кого есть обновления на конфигурацию "1с-Рейтинг: Ресторан" начиная с 1.0.2.27 по 1.0.12.17? 
Поделитесь, пожалуйста.

---------- Post added at 07:48 ---------- Previous post was at 07:47 ----------

Ребята, у кого есть обновления на конфигурацию "1с-Рейтинг: Ресторан" начиная с 1.0.2.27 по 1.0.12.17? 
Поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## pylnov41

Всем привет, а никто не богат конфой 1C-Рейтинг:Алкомониторинг? или может кто сталкивался с формированием xml-выгрузки алкогольной СНА в личный кабинет налогоплательщика в какой нить конфе?

---------- Post added at 07:50 ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 ----------

Всем привет, а никто не богат конфой 1C-Рейтинг:Алкомониторинг? или может кто сталкивался с формированием xml-выгрузки алкогольной СНА в личный кабинет налогоплательщика в какой нить конфе?

----------


## raxa_raxa

спасибо большое

----------


## TEV

Здравствуйте очень нужен регламентированный отчет 910 форма скиньте пожалуйста

----------


## raxa_raxa

Почему пользователь нормально не создается на Розница для КЗ 1,0? кто нибуть помогите

----------


## kairapuz

> Почему пользователь нормально не создается на Розница для КЗ 1,0? кто нибуть помогите


Попробуй через конфигуратор. Кстати тоже есть проблема с подвязкой рабочих мест с торговым оборудованием к определенному пользователю. Постоянно скачут рабочие места от одного пользователя к другому

----------


## raxa_raxa

пользователи которые созданный через конфигуратор  не открывается

---------- Post added at 15:00 ---------- Previous post was at 14:56 ----------

Решил проблему у пользователя должен быть Основной интерфейс обязательно пустой не канает

----------


## Jordi12

Не могу найти ЗУП для Казахстана
Может кто дать ссылку?

----------


## 17808849

> Не могу найти ЗУП для Казахстана
> Может кто дать ссылку?


https://yadi.sk/d/iVFJqSR4u2quv

----------

Alex2030alex (16.02.2017), nartrof (12.08.2016)

----------


## Jordi12

Спасибо большое

----------


## Maksims

Уважаемые... Угостите пожалуйста конфигурацией 1С-Рейтинг: Нефтебаза 2.0.29.5 и 2.0.30.6

----------


## asden

День добрый!
Очень нужна Аптека для Казахстана!
Либо cf либо полная инсталяшка.

----------


## 17808849

> День добрый!
> Очень нужна Аптека для Казахстана!
> Либо cf либо полная инсталяшка.


Последняя 1.0 (1.0.8.1)
Последняя 2.0 (2.0.6.6)

----------

Alex2030alex (16.02.2017), asden (24.08.2016)

----------


## Bolat2000

файл нет почему?

----------


## 17808849

Поделитесь плиз обновлением рег отчетности для Бух 7.7

----------


## AlekseyLis

> Поделитесь плиз обновлением рег отчетности для Бух 7.7


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Aoyw/eid3h6EtR

----------

17808849 (29.08.2016), Alex2030alex (16.02.2017), ForAnyShit (29.08.2016), swa1 (25.10.2016)

----------


## bondik0007@

Добрый вечер
Поделитесь пожалуйста управлением торговлей для Казахстана

----------


## AlekseyLis

> Добрый вечер
> Поделитесь пожалуйста управлением торговлей для Казахстана


УТ ред. 2.2
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MkvP/1zNSW7gVb

Ут ред. 3.1
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2c4h/c44KBZiGT

----------

Alex2030alex (16.02.2017)

----------


## bondik0007@

Спасибо огромное

----------


## medved12299

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста правилами обмена УТ 2.2 _БК 3.0. !!! Очень нужно!!!

----------


## lora_021

Добрый день! Срочно нужна "1С:Бухгалтерия строительной организации для Казахстана".  Выручите, у кого есть...плиз

----------


## AlekseyLis

1С:Бухгалтерия строительной организации для Казахстана ред. 3.0.9.3

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3deV/UmjZEW8YW

----------

Alex2030alex (16.02.2017), lora_021 (19.09.2016)

----------


## murathankz

Аптеку как запустить ?, требует подключения к серверу лицензий)

----------


## kairapuz

> Аптеку как запустить ?, требует подключения к серверу лицензий)


Покупать лицензию, либо лечить. Как лечить не знаю

----------


## 17808849

> Аптеку как запустить ?, требует подключения к серверу лицензий)


Закоментрировать кусок кода, где идет завершение работы после неудачной проверки ключа

----------

murathankz (20.09.2016)

----------


## DFinteX

Здравствуйте, нужна конфигурация (cf) Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0 Версия 2.0.8.17.
Поделитесь, пжл, если есть у кого.

----------


## AlekseyLis

> Здравствуйте, нужна конфигурация (cf) Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0 Версия 2.0.8.17.
> Поделитесь, пжл, если есть у кого.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3qsY/yAPFGhRjz

----------

Alex2030alex (16.02.2017), DFinteX (23.09.2016)

----------


## 17808849

Доброго времени суток!

Поделитесь пожалуйста криптобиблиотекой для ЭСФ (Бух 2.0 и Бух 3.0)
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## 17808849

> Доброго времени суток!
> 
> Поделитесь пожалуйста криптобиблиотекой для ЭСФ (Бух 2.0 и Бух 3.0)
> Заранее спасибо!


Сам спросил, сам отвечу
Обработка для получения крипто https://yadi.sk/d/k6P6RXoVvbKY9

----------

Alex2030alex (16.02.2017), ForAnyShit (23.09.2016)

----------


## Эльмирочка2907

Добрый день. Поделитесь кто нибудь обработкой "Путевые листы для грузового автомобиля" для 1с Бухгалтерия Казахстан 8.3. спасибо заранее

----------


## KIMAVIK

Добрый день
Поделитесь пожалуйста управлением торговлей для Казахстана
Заранее, весьма благодарен

----------


## AlekseyLis

> Добрый день
> Поделитесь пожалуйста управлением торговлей для Казахстана
> Заранее, весьма благодарен


УТП Для Казахстана, ред. 2.0.9.14 с правилами обмена для Аптеки ред. 2.0 (в папке Синхронизация данных)

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AmDE/ypfW4E8Y9

----------

Alex2030alex (16.02.2017), INuridinov95@ (12.10.2016)

----------


## AlekseyLis

> Добрый день
> Поделитесь пожалуйста управлением торговлей для Казахстана
> Заранее, весьма благодарен



Сорри, не то скинул

УТ ред. 2.2

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/68S6/K8EAtgSkx

УТ ред. 3.1

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/31hd/JDYmmoYoG

----------

Alex2030alex (16.02.2017), m0r0z (02.10.2016), v0vanoid (08.01.2017)

----------


## KIMAVIK

Алексей, спасибо за конфу, дико извиняюсь, с утра голова загружена, мне нужна УТП -управление торговым предприятием для казахстана, а я скопировал пост на УТ.

Если есть скиньте пожалуйста УТП свежую, Заранее весьма благодарен.

----------


## AlekseyLis

> Алексей, спасибо за конфу, дико извиняюсь, с утра голова загружена, мне нужна УТП -управление торговым предприятием для казахстана, а я скопировал пост на УТ.
> 
> Если есть скиньте пожалуйста УТП свежую, Заранее весьма благодарен.


так ведь мой же пост выше, я сначала УТП выложил, потом УТ =)

----------


## emliy40520

Ищу конфигурацию Управление небольшой фирмой для Казахстана.

----------


## m0r0z

Добрый вечер.

Есть ли у кого-нибудь электронная версия "Руководство по ведению учета в УТП".
Поделитесь.

----------


## ElCorazon

Поделитесь пожалуйста криптобиблиотекой для ЭСФ (Бух 3.0)

----------


## 17808849

> Поделитесь пожалуйста криптобиблиотекой для ЭСФ (Бух 3.0)


ESF управляемое приложение

----------

Alex2030alex (16.02.2017), cntkf (06.01.2017), ElCorazon (14.10.2016), ktekenov (22.01.2017), m0r0z (27.10.2016), slawaforum (03.01.2017), Xacatel (26.01.2017)

----------


## ElCorazon

Большое спасибо

----------


## grazycrazy

Всем привет. Если кто может помочь, нужна криптобиблиотека ЭСФ для 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.6.2299). Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, разработка для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» (2.0.18.11). Спасибо.

----------


## 17808849

> Всем привет. Если кто может помочь, нужна криптобиблиотека ЭСФ для 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.6.2299). Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, разработка для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» (2.0.18.11). Спасибо.


ESF обычное приложение

----------

Alex2030alex (16.02.2017), cntkf (06.01.2017), grazycrazy (25.10.2016), Xacatel (26.01.2017)

----------


## grazycrazy

Спасибо большое.

----------


## Николай Кушнир

Добрый день.
Есть у кого-нибудь конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана" 7.7 версии 7.70.260? 
Выложите, плиз. Очень нужно. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## 17808849

> Добрый день.
> Есть у кого-нибудь конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана" 7.7 версии 7.70.260? 
> Выложите, плиз. Очень нужно. Заранее спасибо.


https://yadi.sk/d/TEVWcah0xdknD

----------

Alex2030alex (16.02.2017), m0r0z (27.10.2016)

----------


## zamiko

Здравствуйте! У кого есть реготчетность для 8.3 редакция 2.0 , формы 100, 200, 300, 870? Нужда в них есть

----------


## suzer

Здравствуйте. Кто-нибудь может подсказать, что за файлы *iola-x32.dll* и *setup.bat*? Если нажать на *Сохранить установочный файл*, то сохраняются 2 этих файла, каждый с размером 0кб.

----------


## suzer

> Здравствуйте. Кто-нибудь может подсказать, что за файлы *iola-x32.dll* и *setup.bat*? Если нажать на *Сохранить установочный файл*, то сохраняются 2 этих файла, каждый с размером 0кб.


http://i013.radikal.ru/1611/b3/94e824b0630f.png

----------

Alex2030alex (16.02.2017)

----------


## Ganza

1c селекция в животноводстве. КРС есть у ково?

----------


## astros71

Здравствуйте! Кто может поделиться Комплексной Автоматизацией для Казахстана ?

----------


## AlekseyLis

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JQzc/9soLEf41c

----------

Alex2030alex (16.02.2017), nartrof (24.11.2016)

----------


## AlekseyLis

> Здравствуйте! Кто может поделиться Комплексной Автоматизацией для Казахстана ?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JQzc/9soLEf41c

----------

Alex2030alex (16.02.2017), astros71 (08.11.2016), dimus_lug (09.11.2016), nartrof (24.11.2016), Ukei (17.11.2016)

----------


## astros71

Спасибо!

----------


## ddk89

Есть у кого Элеватор CF плз...

----------


## IlyaKolenkin

добрый день поделитесь cf бухгалтерия предприятия для казахстана 2.0.17.22

----------


## AlekseyLis

> добрый день поделитесь cf бухгалтерия предприятия для казахстана 2.0.17.22


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3YTK/ytMzQxzbM

----------

Alex2030alex (16.02.2017), INuridinov95@ (03.12.2016)

----------


## medved12299

Добрый день! Есть у кого нибудь   "Регистр налогового учета «Расчет платы за эмиссию в окружающую среду»" , 870 форма для 1с 82.?

----------


## stupid

Привет! Не у кого не завалялась конфигурация "Зарплата и Кадры для государственных организаций Казахстана" с более-менее актуальной версией? А то попадаются всё время обновления

----------


## INuridinov95@

Здравствуйте. Ни у кого случайно нет "Аптека для Казахстана" последней версии?  вроде последний релиз 2.0.7.9
Буду премного благодарен.

----------


## Yxrain

> Здравствуйте. Ни у кого случайно нет "Аптека для Казахстана" последней версии?  вроде последний релиз 2.0.7.9
> Буду премного благодарен.


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post468335

----------

Alex2030alex (16.02.2017), bobkill (22.11.2018), INuridinov95@ (04.12.2016), nartrof (16.12.2016)

----------


## kairapuz

> Есть у кого Элеватор CF плз...


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Eob9/ZUbvzD6Y4

----------

bobkill (22.11.2018)

----------


## INuridinov95@

Спасибо большое. Она требует слк, её вылечить никак не получиться?))))

----------


## INuridinov95@

Может еще кто нибудь поделиться последним релизом Розница для Казахстана. 
Благодарствую заранее:blush:

----------


## AlekseyLis

> Может еще кто нибудь поделиться последним релизом Розница для Казахстана. 
> Благодарствую заранее:blush:


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7W5C/NAG62aHMo

----------

Alex2030alex (16.02.2017), INuridinov95@ (05.12.2016), margellan (13.02.2017), nartrof (16.12.2016)

----------


## kairapuz

> Спасибо большое. Она требует слк, её вылечить никак не получиться?))))


Не пробовал, не знаю

----------

INuridinov95@ (05.12.2016)

----------


## DIMA_T_V

Добрый день поделитесь пожалуйста кто нибудь конфигурацией УПП для Казахстана.

----------


## 17808849

> Добрый день поделитесь пожалуйста кто нибудь конфигурацией УПП для Казахстана.


УПП 1.3.11.6

----------

Alex2030alex (16.02.2017), DIMA_T_V (20.12.2016)

----------


## TEV

Здравствуйте поделитесь пожалуйста последними дополнениями за 20.12.16 для бух для казахстана 2.0
, 3.0

----------

Alex2030alex (16.02.2017)

----------


## dimasik22

Здравствуйте! Ребят, есть у кого нибудь конфигурации 1С:Ресторан для Казахстана и  1С:Общепит для Казахстана? Спасибо

----------


## dimasik22

Здравствуйте! Можете поделиться конфигурациями - 1С:Ресторан для Казахстана и 1С:Общепит для Казахстана? Если есть максимально последние! Огромное спасибо!

----------


## topridder

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста Алкомониторингом от Рейтинга

----------


## Arhangel_url

Скиньте  ссылку на Внешние печатные формы документа "Платежное поручение (исходящее)" к версии 2.0.22.20

----------


## nazhibekov

Здравствуйте!

Можете выложить Конфигурацию 1C розница 2  для казахстана?

----------


## 17808849

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Можете выложить Конфигурацию 1C розница 2  для казахстана?


Розница 2.2.1.11

----------

nazhibekov (12.01.2017)

----------


## 17808849

https://yadi.sk/d/AtcAOYyp37B4UF БУХ 3.0.11.10
https://yadi.sk/d/eAR3iGCb37B4nM УТП 2.0.10.7
https://yadi.sk/d/b8Rj3t6J37B4zB УПП 1.3.12.3

----------

kigor71 (24.07.2017), nazhibekov (12.01.2017)

----------


## AlexZin

Добрый день! С Новым Годом всех! может кто скинуть обновление 2.0.23.12 для базовой версии?

----------


## kairapuz

> Добрый день! С Новым Годом всех! может кто скинуть обновление 2.0.23.12 для базовой версии?


Откройте самое первое сообщение этой темы и нажмите на ссылку 
ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ РЕЛИЗОВ "БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ ДЛЯ КАЗАХСТАНА ПРОФ/БАЗОВАЯ", ВКЛЮЧАЯ ТЕКУЩИЕ ВЕРСИИ

----------


## AlexZin

Спасибо большое, нашел.

----------


## astros71

Ребята, поделитесь Комплекснай автоматизацией для Казахстана, 2.1.2.32.

----------


## TEV

КАДК 2.1.2.35 http://nashdisk.ru/700446/

----------


## TEV

> Ребята, поделитесь Комплекснай автоматизацией для Казахстана, 2.1.2.32.


http://nashdisk.ru/700446/

----------


## Ukei

> Ребята, поделитесь Комплекснай автоматизацией для Казахстана, 2.1.2.32.


 - Полная установка тут: http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post470616

----------


## nazhibekov

Спасибо большое!

----------


## olechka1975

Всех с праздниками! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой для перенумерации документов в 1С Бухгалтерия 3.0 для Казахстана. Если таковая существует)) Очень необходима)))

----------


## sergeybr

Есть у кого нибудь Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана демо? Поделитесь плизззз

----------


## medved12299

Доброго времени суток! 

Поделитесь пожалуйста криптобиблиотекой для ЭСФ (Бух 2.0) . Ранее выложенная ссылка не работает.(

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## cominter

Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана, ред. 2.5» версии 7.70.279,содержащее обновление печатной формы документа «Платежное поручение». Скинте пожалуйста у кого есть.

----------


## nazhibekov

Спасибо большое!  Помогите найти универсальную обработку загрузки номенклатур, поступление, установки цен

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Спасибо большое!  Помогите найти универсальную обработку загрузки номенклатур, поступление, установки цен


Например, такая для обычного приложения
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7amm/U1DD3rwK7

----------

nazhibekov (12.01.2017)

----------


## nazhibekov

> Например, такая для обычного приложения
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7amm/U1DD3rwK7


А на Розницу 2,2 подайдет ?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> А на Розницу 2,2 подайдет ?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6Y1j/LecW9xEHh

----------

dimus_lug (12.01.2017)

----------


## nazhibekov

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6Y1j/LecW9xEHh


Спасибо конечно,  но это обработка вообще пустая, и  кажется на Платформу 8.3.8 не подходит

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Спасибо конечно,  но это обработка вообще пустая, и  кажется на Платформу 8.3.8 не подходит


Что значит "пустая"? Она предназначена для работы в управляемом приложении, при использовании обычного приложения она не запустится. Платформа тут ни причем.
Вот такая же обработка, только для обычного приложения
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LCju/sng7iyZzW
Здесь есть описание, как работает
http://forum1s.ru/read/zagruzka-v-1c-iz-excel/

----------


## medved12299

Здравствуйте! Люди добрые у кого есть криптобиблиотека для Бух 2.0. ? Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## ecochist

кому нужно обновление на 1С 2.0.17.22 пишите в личку

----------


## OneO

Всем добрый день, у кого есть обновления на Бухгалтерия для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» (2.0.18.11) ?
Буду очень признателен.

----------


## OneO

Народ помогите найти конфигурацию 1с:рейтинг микрокредитная организация.

----------


## OneO

добрый день, у Вас случайно нет обновлений на Бухгалтерия для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг»  ?
Буду очень признателен.

----------


## OneO

Добрый день, видел в теме вечных релизов, что вы с кем то делились ссылкой на обновления для конфигурации Бухгалтерия для Казахстана: 1с Рейтинг, у меня есть редакция версии 2.0.18.11 , у Вас нет случайно на нее обновлений ?

----------


## Arhangel_url

> Добрый день, видел в теме вечных релизов, что вы с кем то делились ссылкой на обновления для конфигурации Бухгалтерия для Казахстана: 1с Рейтинг, у меня есть редакция версии 2.0.18.11 , у Вас нет случайно на нее обновлений ?


Вот тут посотри там все есть. все обновлнеия  на 8.2 и на 8.3

----------


## OneO

> Вот тут посотри там все есть. все обновлнеия  на 8.2 и на 8.3


Тут это где ? =) я ссылки не чувствую =)

----------


## raxmet

> Тут это где ? =) я ссылки не чувствую =)


стр. 1  ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ РЕЛИЗОВ "БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ ДЛЯ КАЗАХСТАНА ПРОФ/БАЗОВАЯ", ВКЛЮЧАЯ ТЕКУЩИЕ ВЕРСИИ

----------


## OneO

там я был, обновления не встают на базу от 1с рейтинга =(

----------


## raxmet

> там я был, обновления не встают на базу от 1с рейтинга =(


пользуйся тогда файлом cf. CF встают на базу без проблем. Бери последнюю версию

----------


## OneO

> пользуйся тогда файлом cf. CF встают на базу без проблем. Бери последнюю версию


Я так и делаю, захожу в поддержку, жму обновить базу, указываю файл, а мне пишет, что в файле не найдены необходимые обновления, а дальше в таблице для какого обновления эта конфигурация =(

----------


## raxmet

> Я так и делаю, захожу в поддержку, жму обновить базу, указываю файл, а мне пишет, что в файле не найдены необходимые обновления, а дальше в таблице для какого обновления эта конфигурация =(


Ты указываешь cfu файл, надо cf

----------

OneO (25.01.2017)

----------


## Arhangel_url

> Я так и делаю, захожу в поддержку, жму обновить базу, указываю файл, а мне пишет, что в файле не найдены необходимые обновления, а дальше в таблице для какого обновления эта конфигурация =(


Если ты берешь cf файл, то обновление происходит следующим образом: Заходишь в *конфигуратор* далее *Конфигурация* ---*Сравнить и объединить с конфигурацией из файла.*  Вперед и с песней. Самое главное чтоб твоя конфигурация не была дописана кем-то или изменена.

----------

OneO (25.01.2017)

----------


## cominter

Зрасте! Обновление на 1с7.7 Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 2.0 7.70.279 платежный поручение у кого есть скинте пожалуйста

----------


## kairapuz

> Зрасте! Обновление на 1с7.7 Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 2.0 7.70.279 платежный поручение у кого есть скинте пожалуйста


PRNF_B77KZ279_20161230.zip

----------

Cheridan (28.01.2017), cntkf (25.01.2017)

----------


## OneO

> Ты указываешь cfu файл, надо cf


Спасибо, правда указывал cfu, разширения файлов в windows было скрыто, скачать базу и обновиться получилось.
Вот только какая ерунда, у меня в УТП есть во входящих платежных поручениях - операция "поступление по платежным картам", а вот в этой версии которую обновлял такой операции нет. Я думал, что из за того, что версия старая (видел эту опцию в другой фирме присутствовала), а сейчас обновился до 2.0.23.13 и она не появилась. Есть смысл обновляться на 3 и ожидать, что она будет или это уже решается только ручным внесением данной опции программистом ?

----------


## topridder

Добрый день! поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением для - Бухгалтерия государственного предприятия от Рейтинга 2.0.26.9

----------


## dastin1984

Помогите нужно обновление Розница 1.0.14.3

----------


## zenum

Ребята, пожалуйста помогите, с поиском Розницы для Казахстана версии 2.0.1.9, нет ни где.

----------


## danils

всем доброго времени суток, ищется конфигурация Управление торговлей для Казахстана 2.2.15.14 . заранее благодарю

----------


## TEV

> всем доброго времени суток, ищется конфигурация Управление торговлей для Казахстана 2.2.15.14 . заранее благодарю


http://nashdisk.ru/016080/

----------

danils (27.01.2017)

----------


## zilot

Доброго времени суток. Поделить обновлением на релиз Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, разработка для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» (2.0.9.14)  и на релиз Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, разработка для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» (2.0.8.7). Если полные установка будет, то очень выручите.

----------


## TEV

> Ребята, пожалуйста помогите, с поиском Розницы для Казахстана версии 2.0.1.9, нет ни где.


http://nashdisk.ru/fe4153/

----------

zenum (27.01.2017)

----------


## zilot

> Доброго времени суток. Поделить обновлением на релиз Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, разработка для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» (2.0.9.14)  и на релиз Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, разработка для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» (2.0.8.7). Если полные установка будет, то очень выручите.


Спасибо уже не надо, нашел в соседней ветке

----------


## kairapuz

Народ, у кого есть доступ к обновлениям - выложите пожалуйста Дополнение к версии 3.0.11.11 «Бухгалтерия 8 для Казахстана, редакция 3.0». - КодыТНВЭД актуальные с 01.01.2017г.epf.

----------

Alex2030alex (16.02.2017), Елена1205 (13.02.2017)

----------


## astros71

Всем привет, ребята у кого есть Бюджетирование для Комплексной автоматизации для Казахстана?

----------

Alex2030alex (16.02.2017)

----------


## Хорват

Всем привет. Установлена 1с Управление Торговым Предприятием Для Казахстана, конфигурация 2.0.8.7, это последняя конфигурация? Нигде не могу четкой инфы найти. И если не последняя, то не могли бы поделиться конфигурациями чтоб я мог обновить до последней? Спасибо!

----------

Alex2030alex (16.02.2017)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Всем привет. Установлена 1с Управление Торговым Предприятием Для Казахстана, конфигурация 2.0.8.7, это последняя конфигурация? Нигде не могу четкой инфы найти. И если не последняя, то не могли бы поделиться конфигурациями чтоб я мог обновить до последней? Спасибо!


Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, редакция 2.0	2.0.10.8	13.01.17
В этой теме в посте 397 есть релиз 2.0.10.7

----------

Рамай (15.02.2017), Хорват (29.01.2017)

----------


## Хорват

> Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, редакция 2.0	2.0.10.8	13.01.17
> В этой теме в посте 397 есть релиз 2.0.10.7


Спасибо огромное! А 2.0.10.8 нет случайно?

----------

Alex2030alex (16.02.2017)

----------


## Хорват

Ребята добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией 2.0.10.8 УТП для Казахстана у кого есть. Спасибо!

----------

Alex2030alex (16.02.2017)

----------


## Владислав80

Привет! Ищу последнюю версию конфы ЗУП для Казахстана. С обычными формами

----------

Alex2030alex (16.02.2017)

----------


## Cheridan

> Народ, у кого есть доступ к обновлениям - выложите пожалуйста Дополнение к версии 3.0.11.11 «Бухгалтерия 8 для Казахстана, редакция 3.0». - КодыТНВЭД актуальные с 01.01.2017г.epf.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3dYn/D4XongSnh

----------

Alex2030alex (16.02.2017), TEV (30.01.2017), Елена1205 (13.02.2017)

----------


## TEV

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3dYn/D4XongSnh


А для 2.0 случаем нету

----------

Alex2030alex (16.02.2017), dimus_lug (31.01.2017)

----------


## Yxrain

> А для 2.0 случаем нету


https://yadi.sk/d/rfwy6c4o3CBXdQ

----------

Alex2030alex (16.02.2017), dimus_lug (02.02.2017), TEV (01.02.2017)

----------


## Alpamys

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, последней конфигурацией 1С-РЕЙТИНГ: УЧЕТ РОДИТЕЛЬСКОЙ ОПЛАТЫ И ПИТАНИЯ В ДЕТСКИХ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯХ?!
Спасибо!

----------


## Jordi12

Доброго времени суток!
Подскажите есть ли у кого то 1С бухгалтерия для Казахстана для Mac`ов

----------


## alexandrgsm

Добрый день. Ребята подскажите ссылку на платформу ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ 8.3.7.1970 от 18.03.2016 здесь она не активная. Пробовал качать предыдущую три раза. Файл 3,3 Гига качает 10 часов и в конце обрывается, а сайт не поддерживает докачку.
С уважением Александр.

----------


## TEV

> Добрый день. Ребята подскажите ссылку на платформу ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ 8.3.7.1970 от 18.03.2016 здесь она не активная. Пробовал качать предыдущую три раза. Файл 3,3 Гига качает 10 часов и в конце обрывается, а сайт не поддерживает докачку.
> С уважением Александр.


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%D1%83!/page21

----------


## ForAnyShit

1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 - Формы отчетности за 1 квартал 2017 года ТУТ

----------

dimus_lug (10.02.2017), kairapuz (10.02.2017)

----------


## fridrih00

Здравствуйте, люди добрые! Залейте, пожалуйста, последние два обновления для конфигурации Бухгалтерия строительной организации для Казахстана.

----------


## Елена1205

Поделитесь пожалуйста криптобиблиотекой для ЭСФ (Бух 3.0) . Ранее выложенная ссылка не работает.(

Заранее спасибо.

----------

PasHik (14.02.2017)

----------


## astros71

Поделитесь пожалуйста ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана 2.1.2.39

----------


## medved12299

Доброго времени суток. Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой для 8.3 ОТключение Востановление Подчиненного узла от главного   (для РИБ).

----------


## AlekseyLis

> Доброго времени суток. Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой для 8.3 ОТключение Востановление Подчиненного узла от главного   (для РИБ).


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8jCK/VTdbQyP5R

----------


## Pas3811

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, последней конфигурацией 1С-РЕЙТИНГ: НЕФТЕБАЗА 8
2.0.33.3	от 19.01.2017
2.0.32.3	от 07.12.2016	
2.0.31.2	от 17.10.2016	
Спасибо!

----------


## Alex2030alex

День добрый! Имею 1с 8,2 ну очень старая и акт работ старый и план счетов ну вобщем 2012 и не разу не обновлялась помогите кто может, что там нужно? и желательно помочь. А еще хотелось бы хотя бы глазком взглянуть что там из себя представляет строительная 1 с, у нас маленькая строительная компания. буду благодарен всем кто поможет и  подскажет как что обновить. Заранее благодарю

----------


## Ольга1304

пожалуйста как загрузить и где взять регл. отчеты для 1с8.3 за 2012-2013-2014 г, в текущих версиях они не поддерживаются, заранее спасибо

----------


## fridrih00

> пожалуйста как загрузить и где взять регл. отчеты для 1с8.3 за 2012-2013-2014 г, в текущих версиях они не поддерживаются, заранее спасибо


Ты этого не сделаешь, лучше сделать копию базы и обновить её до редакцией 2,0,23,12 (даунгрейд сделать надо будет с редакции 3 на редакцию 2) из *.cf файла и будет у тебя две базы одна редакции 2 для старых отчётов, а другая редакции 3 для работы.

----------


## shamkin

Нужно по порядку обновлять, ищи в соседней теме обновления, качай, обновляй через конфигуратор, после каждого обновления запускай саму 1С, потом по новой обновления и так на каждом обновлении запускать саму 1С. чтобы обновления корректно встали после каждого обновления надо запускать саму 1С

----------


## Ольга1304

дело в том что сама поддержка пришет что регламентированные отчеты до 15г не поддерживаются в 8.3

----------


## Ольга1304

> Ты этого не сделаешь, лучше сделать копию базы и обновить её до редакцией 2,0,23,12 (даунгрейд сделать надо будет с редакции 3 на редакцию 2) из *.cf файла и будет у тебя две базы одна редакции 2 для старых отчётов, а другая редакции 3 для работы.


невозможно даунгрейд, так как данные были перенесены из 7 в 3

----------


## fridrih00

> невозможно даунгрейд, так как данные были перенесены из 7 в 3


Сейчас я сам попробую сделать даунгрейд, потом тебе напишу.

----------


## fridrih00

> невозможно даунгрейд, так как данные были перенесены из 7 в 3


Надо сделать даунгрейд сначала на релиз 3.0.9.25, потом на 2.0.23.13. Сейчас сам пробовал, получилось. Только эксперементируй на КОПИИ базы.

----------


## fridrih00

И старые отчёты там есть

----------


## Дюдюся

Доброго всем времени суток! Не подскажете, есть ли 1С для казахстана, с конфигурацией для не большого производства мебели?

----------


## Хорват

Всем добрый вечер. Ребят, не подскажете, существует ли конфигурация для Транспортно-экспедиторских услуг? И если да, то может у кого есть? Не поделитесь? Спасибо!

----------


## dimus_lug

Конфигурация "TMS Логистика. Управление перевозками."

----------

Хорват (19.02.2017)

----------


## Хорват

> Конфигурация "TMS Логистика. Управление перевозками."


А у Вас нет случайно конфигурации?

----------


## PasHik

Здравствуйте! У кого есть и кто может поделится криптобиблиотекой для ЭСФ (Бух 3.0). 
Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## 17808849

> Здравствуйте! У кого есть и кто может поделится криптобиблиотекой для ЭСФ (Бух 3.0). 
> Заранее огромное спасибо!


https://yadi.sk/d/rUtMwV_J3EHyJ2

----------

JeniusXIII (01.02.2018), PasHik (03.03.2017)

----------


## Хорват

Добрый вечер! Ребят, поделитесь пожалуйста Конфигурация "TMS Логистика. Управление перевозками." Спасибо!

----------


## Kama1208

Привет, есть ли у кого Конфигурация «1С: Бухгалтерия недропользователей" для Кз, не могу найти..
заранее спасибо!

----------


## PasHik

Спасибо огромное!

----------


## alexalmaty

Кто нибудь может поделиться УНФ релиз 1.4.1.1 (ссылки мертвые) и свежим "Общепитом"

----------


## alexalmaty

Народ , очень нужен Общепит от Рейтинг,с редакцией моложе 2.0.20.4. Может есть у кого? Поделитесь пожалуйста отученным.

----------


## Dengar_Hunter

Здравствуйте. Очень нужен cf-файл "Бухгалтерии сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана" версии не выше 2.0.20.15, у кого есть - поделитесь пожалуйста. :)

----------


## Yxrain

Здравствуйте! Может ли кто поделиться обновлением "Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана" на платформе 7 ред. 2.5 Релиз 7.70.280 от 16 февраля 2017 года? Заранее благодарю.

----------


## TEV

> Здравствуйте. Очень нужен cf-файл "Бухгалтерии сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана" версии не выше 2.0.20.15, у кого есть - поделитесь пожалуйста. :)


http://nashdisk.ru/8e2f69/ 2.0.20.15

----------

Dengar_Hunter (23.02.2017)

----------


## ForAnyShit

1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7. Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана, ред. 2.5. Релиз 7.70.280 от 16.02.2017 г.
Проф ТУТ
Базовая ТУТ

----------

aragon (16.03.2017), raxmet (23.02.2017), Yxrain (23.02.2017)

----------


## proftp

Добрый день.
Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением для 1С Предприятие 8.3 начиная с версии конфигурации 3.0.8.15 по последнюю.
ИТС не вовремя кончился(((

----------


## Yxrain

> Добрый день.
> Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением для 1С Предприятие 8.3 начиная с версии конфигурации 3.0.8.15 по последнюю.
> ИТС не вовремя кончился(((


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post383100

кликаете по "вечный архив" господина kairapuz и качаете

----------

topridder (08.11.2017)

----------


## fridrih00

Здравы будьте люди добрые! Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением для Бухгалтерии строительной организации для Казахстана. Буду очень благодарен!

----------


## dimus_lug

> Всем добрый вечер. Ребят, не подскажете, существует ли конфигурация для Транспортно-экспедиторских услуг? И если да, то может у кого есть? Не поделитесь? Спасибо!


fexnet

----------

cntkf (01.03.2017), makfromkz (25.02.2017), Хорват (26.02.2017)

----------


## SPetrov63

Привет всем.
Очень нужна конфига "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0. Версия 2.0.16.5"
Нужна именно конфига .cf

----------


## AlekseyLis

> Привет всем.
> Очень нужна конфига "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0. Версия 2.0.16.5"
> Нужна именно конфига .cf


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/26iJ/UevwjPqfC

----------

SPetrov63 (02.03.2017)

----------


## SPetrov63

Добрый день, AlekseyLis.
Огромное спасибо за конфигу - как раз то, что надо!

Не знаю как тут правильно поблагодарить. М.б. есть спец.кнопки?

----------


## SPetrov63

Добрый день, AlekseyLis.
Огромное спасибо за конфигу - как раз то, что надо!

----------


## Yxrain

> Не знаю как тут правильно поблагодарить. М.б. есть спец.кнопки?


Сказать спасибо кнопка есть.

----------


## VMPProgr

У кого есть релиз 2.0.25.6 Общепит для Казахстана?

----------


## максис

> ESF обычное приложение


Доброго времени. А можно еще раз кинуть ссылочку? Эта не работает уже. Спасибо.

----------


## Хорват

Всем доброго времени суток. Хочу спросить совет, открыли пивной магазин, вместо терминала хотим использовать обычный комп, установить на него 1с, какую конфигурацию можно поставить? Так же хотелось что бы она работала со сканером штрих кодов. Такое возможно? И если есть такая конфигурация не могли бы поделиться? Спасибо большое!

----------


## lokitim

Привет! А ни у кого нет случаем регламентированных отчетов актуальных?

----------


## SPetrov63

Добрый день.
Помогите, не могу понять, что не так:
Создаю пустую базу конфиги "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0. Версия 2.0.16.5" (установлена поддержка с возможностью изменения)
Пытаюсь накатить обновление до версии 2.0.17.22 - говорит "Файл не содержит доступных обновлений"
а содержит он почему-то обновление для версии 2.0.17.22

----------


## cntkf

Поделитесь 220 формой для бухгалтерии

----------


## TEV

> Добрый день.
> Помогите, не могу понять, что не так:
> Создаю пустую базу конфиги "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0. Версия 2.0.16.5" (установлена поддержка с возможностью изменения)
> Пытаюсь накатить обновление до версии 2.0.17.22 - говорит "Файл не содержит доступных обновлений"
> а содержит он почему-то обновление для версии 2.0.17.22


Ну раз база пустая может сразу последнюю версию ставить.

----------


## Хорват

Добрый день! Не подскажете есть ли у кого конфигурация Управление Тендерным Предприятием? Не могли бы поделиться? Спасибо

----------


## AlekseyLis

> Поделитесь 220 формой для бухгалтерии



https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KjH2/Qp2xg68Jj

----------

cntkf (09.03.2017)

----------


## AlekseyLis

> Добрый день! Не подскажете есть ли у кого конфигурация Управление Тендерным Предприятием? Не могли бы поделиться? Спасибо


Нет такой конфигурации. Есть какая-то разработка от Enter-It "Управление тендерным отделом". она бесплатна для скачивания, платить придется за доступ к данным. И вряд ли она локализована под Казахстан. 

Вы не путаете с "Управлением Торговым Предприятием"?

----------


## Хорват

> Нет такой конфигурации. Есть какая-то разработка от Enter-It "Управление тендерным отделом". она бесплатна для скачивания, платить придется за доступ к данным. И вряд ли она локализована под Казахстан. 
> 
> Вы не путаете с "Управлением Торговым Предприятием"?


Действительно ошибся, Управлением тендерным отделом. Мне сказали что 1с сделала такую конфигурацию.

----------


## AlekseyLis

> Действительно ошибся, Управлением тендерным отделом. Мне сказали что 1с сделала такую конфигурацию.


У 1С такой конфигурации нет... Есть только это: http://enter-it.ru/item/4-konfigurat...oiska-tenderov

----------

Хорват (09.03.2017)

----------


## Хорват

> У 1С такой конфигурации нет... Есть только это: http://enter-it.ru/item/4-konfigurat...oiska-tenderov


Понял Вас. Спасибо большое.

----------


## SPetrov63

Нет, мне нужно свою исправленную поднять до последней версии.
Я не вижу другого способа как:
- сделать *.cf промежуточные для каждого релиза и потом свою базу обновлять последовательно через объединение конфигураций.
Вот 2.0.16.5 мне прислали, а дальше не могу сдвинуться (((

----------


## AlekseyLis

> Нет, мне нужно свою исправленную поднять до последней версии.
> Я не вижу другого способа как:
> - сделать *.cf промежуточные для каждого релиза и потом свою базу обновлять последовательно через объединение конфигураций.
> Вот 2.0.16.5 мне прислали, а дальше не могу сдвинуться (((


Если конфигурация типовая, то можно попробовать загрузить cf-ку не через "сравнить-объединить", а непосредственно через "Конфигурация - Загрузить конфигурацию" с постановкой на поддержку. 

Если не типовая (доработанная), то можно сделать так же, а потом через сравнить-объединить перенести свои изменения и перепровести все, что бы были записи по регистрам (если были изменены подобные механизмы).

Ну а дальше можно и обновляться.

----------

SPetrov63 (09.03.2017)

----------


## SPetrov63

> Если конфигурация типовая, то можно попробовать загрузить cf-ку не через "сравнить-объединить", а непосредственно через "Конфигурация - Загрузить конфигурацию" с постановкой на поддержку. 
> 
> Если не типовая (доработанная), то можно сделать так же, а потом через сравнить-объединить перенести свои изменения и перепровести все, что бы были записи по регистрам (если были изменены подобные механизмы).
> 
> Ну а дальше можно и обновляться.


Я так и пытаюсь:
Взял типовую, которую мне прислали, объединил со своей исправленной.
Потом, чтобы двигаться дальше, создал пустую базу, пытаюсь обновить до следующей - ан нет (((
Пытаюсь накатить обновление до версии 2.0.17.22 - говорит "Файл не содержит доступных обновлений"
а содержит он почему-то обновление для версии 2.0.17.22

----------


## AlekseyLis

> Я так и пытаюсь:
> Взял типовую, которую мне прислали, объединил со своей исправленной.
> Потом, чтобы двигаться дальше, создал пустую базу, пытаюсь обновить до следующей - ан нет (((
> Пытаюсь накатить обновление до версии 2.0.17.22 - говорит "Файл не содержит доступных обновлений"
> а содержит он почему-то обновление для версии 2.0.17.22


попробуй вот это обновление: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3YTK/ytMzQxzbM

----------

SPetrov63 (10.03.2017)

----------


## makfromkz

Посмотрите пжл в настройке поддержки, какие там релизы указаны?

----------

SPetrov63 (10.03.2017)

----------


## SPetrov63

> попробуй вот это обновление: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3YTK/ytMzQxzbM


Спасибо, уважаемый AlekseyLis.
Все получилось.

----------


## SPetrov63

Спасибо, все получилось

----------


## sevarior

Добрый день товарищи. 
не могу поставить это обновление.... *BPKz_3.0.01.4_updsetup.zip (27.97 MB)* 
пишет что это релиз для конфигурации 2.0.17.22, 3.0.1.3  ,  но я уже обновился до 2.0.19.7.... может кто выложить обновку 3.0.1.3 ?

----------


## SPetrov63

Там в списке релизов указано какой апдейт для какого текущего подходит.
М.б. вам подойдет 3.0.6.12 	- он для для 3.0.5.11, 2.0.19.7, 3.0.6.11 ?

----------

sevarior (10.03.2017)

----------


## stAntti

Добрый день. У кого имеется управление торговлей для Казахстана, поделитесь плиз

----------


## stAntti

Можете перезалить. Файл не найден

----------


## csapl

Подскажите конфигурацию торговля + склад, где есть аналитика по торговым представителям !?

----------


## Хорват

Ребят добрый вечер. Такая проблема, есть база УТП редакция 1.0, конфигурация 1.0.14.8, сколько и какие конфигурации надо обновить чтоб первести ее на платформу 8.3 с поддержкой эсф? на данный момент она отказывается работать с платформой 8.3. Если есть возможность поделитесь пожалуйста. Спасибо!

----------


## lokitim

У кого нибудь есть 100  200  210  300 *870  формы для 1c? Выручайте! :)

----------


## lokitim

100 форма есть у кого нибудь?

----------


## Alex_oit

Перезалейте пож. ф220 для бухгалтерии. Спасибо

----------


## kairapuz

> У кого нибудь есть 100  200  210  300 *870  формы для 1c? Выручайте! :)





> 100 форма есть у кого нибудь?





> Перезалейте пож. ф220 для бухгалтерии. Спасибо


Ребята, вы бы уточняли для какой конфигурации... Если бухгалтерия, то хотя бы для 7.7 или 8.х

Если для 8.х, то в первом сообщении этой ветки есть обновления.. Качайте, обновляйтесь и будет вам щастье

----------


## kairapuz

> Всем доброго времени суток. Хочу спросить совет, открыли пивной магазин, вместо терминала хотим использовать обычный комп, установить на него 1с, какую конфигурацию можно поставить? Так же хотелось что бы она работала со сканером штрих кодов. Такое возможно? И если есть такая конфигурация не могли бы поделиться? Спасибо большое!


1С розница для Казахстана - идеальный вариант. Конфигурация работает со всем подключаемым оборудованием. Попозже залью конфигу, если еще актуально...

Кстати последний раз как раз внедрял эту конфигурацию в пивном магазине :drinks:

----------

Хорват (24.03.2017)

----------


## lokitim

Я скачал, обновил до последней версии. Но сотая форма по прежнему старая. Форма 100 реглмаентированной отчетности для 8.2)

----------


## TEV

> Я скачал, обновил до последней версии. Но сотая форма по прежнему старая. Форма 100 реглмаентированной отчетности для 8.2)


В последней версии нет этих форм. Вот тут скачайhttp://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...D0%98!/page335

----------


## Ольга1304

нужна Универсальная внешняя печатная форма трудового договора для бухгалтерии КЗ 1с8.3

----------


## Хорват

Добрый день! Еще актуально. Буду очень благодарен за конфигурацию. Спасибо большое.

----------


## Хорват

> 1С розница для Казахстана - идеальный вариант. Конфигурация работает со всем подключаемым оборудованием. Попозже залью конфигу, если еще актуально...
> 
> Кстати последний раз как раз внедрял эту конфигурацию в пивном магазине :drinks:


Добрый день! Еще актуально. Буду очень благодарен за конфигурацию. Спасибо большое.

----------


## AlekseyLis

> Добрый день! Еще актуально. Буду очень благодарен за конфигурацию. Спасибо большое.


в рознице нет возвратной тары, если для Вас это актуально. Вот последняя конфига Розницы для Казахстана:

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Mcfr/2sn85WJaP

----------

sevarior (27.03.2017), Хорват (26.03.2017)

----------


## INuridinov95@

Могу дать Дт демо. 
Возьмешь с неё цфку. 
https://yadi.sk/d/V4s95JTJ3GKwdF
последний релиз вроде.

----------

sevarior (27.03.2017), Хорват (26.03.2017)

----------


## kairapuz

> Добрый день! Еще актуально. Буду очень благодарен за конфигурацию. Спасибо большое.


1Cv8.cf

----------

sevarior (27.03.2017), Хорват (26.03.2017)

----------


## Виктор76

Всем доброго дня.........Подскажите пжл где можно скачать АЗС 1С 8.2 для Казахстана........

----------


## Maxim.K

Поделитесь пожалуйста криптобиблиотекой для ЭСФ

----------


## Arhangel_url

Держите https://yadi.sk/d/65YSiiVT3GSSTH

----------

dragon_vit (04.04.2017), Maxim.K (06.07.2017)

----------


## vladimir92

Здравствуйте! Помогите найти "Управление торговлей для Казахстана" редакция 2.2, версия 2.2.10.10

----------


## vladimir92

> Здравствуйте! Помогите найти "Управление торговлей для Казахстана" редакция 2.2, версия 2.2.10.10


Или 2.2.11.7

----------


## Розурия

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста Абонентской службой. Заранее спасибо =)

----------


## WmRidder

Привет всем. Может кто поделится крипто-библиотекой для прямой отправки ЭСФ ?

----------


## kairapuz

> Привет всем. Может кто поделится крипто-библиотекой для прямой отправки ЭСФ ?


 Посмотрите на три сообщения выше, там ссылка

----------

WmRidder (12.04.2017)

----------


## Хорват

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста 300 формой за 1 кв 2017 год. Спасибо!

----------


## Armanbek

Всем привет. я начинающий 1С программист. у кого есть установочный дистр. 1С? с кряком. для обучения! большое спасибо заранее.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Всем привет. я начинающий 1С программист. у кого есть установочный дистр. 1С? с кряком. для обучения! большое спасибо заранее.


Все есть здесь
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...9B%D0%9A%D0%98!

----------

Armanbek (18.04.2017)

----------


## proftp

Всем привет.
Где можно скачать обновления конфигурации начиная с Бухгалтерия Для Государственных Предприятий Казахстана 1.0.25.1?
Спасибо

----------


## Asisdes

Есть у кого Комплект вопросов по 1С Профессинал, Бухгалтерия Казахстана 3 редакция?!

----------


## Asisdes

> Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста 300 формой за 1 кв 2017 год. Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/L8wg/Lrmva6bNr

----------

Лианелла (06.05.2017), Хорват (10.05.2017)

----------


## kairapuz

> Есть у кого Комплект вопросов по 1С Профессинал, Бухгалтерия Казахстана 3 редакция?!


1С:Учебное тестирование позволяет проверить знания по наиболее востребованным продуктам фирмы "1С" делового назначения и может быть рекомендовано для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Профессионал". Пройдите по ссылке http://dist.edu.1c.ru/training.html?...рование
Там в виде тренажера, я лично там готовился и пошел сдавать когда получилось три раза подряд правильно ответить на все вопросы.

Комплект вопросов я купил, но практически не пользовался им

----------


## dimson2

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста формами для УТП от 20.03.2017.

----------


## 71050

Доброго времени уважаемые поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией ломбард для казахстана ! либо подскажите где могут!Спасибо!

----------


## sevarior

> Держите https://yadi.sk/d/65YSiiVT3GSSTH


это ведь внешняя обработка....  каким образом можно её к 1с прикрутить ? вылеченной и без платной подписки )))))

----------


## Arhangel_url

Открываите программу-файл-открыть-запускате файл . вас просит указать организацию к которой вы хотите установить криптобиблиотеку и все.

----------

AccAig73 (13.06.2017), sevarior (27.04.2017)

----------


## dimus_lug

Кто-нибудь знает об 1с медицина для кз?

----------


## SPetrov63

Здравствуйте всем.
Нужна какая-нибудь более-менее свежая конфига 1С по кадрам для Казахстана
Платформа 8.2
Помогите, чем можете

----------


## thekz

Здравствуйте всем.
Нужна какая-нибудь более-менее свежая конфига "1С:Предприятие 8. Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана"
Может быть у кого есть?
Текущая вроде бы "1С:Предприятие 8. Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана" - 2.0.23.5 / 17.02.2017

----------


## Yxrain

> Здравствуйте всем.
> Нужна какая-нибудь более-менее свежая конфига 1С по кадрам для Казахстана
> Платформа 8.2
> Помогите, чем можете


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post477870

Качайте Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана

----------

Хорват (10.05.2017)

----------


## Alpamys

Здравствуйте! Очень нужна конфигурация "УЧЕТ РОДИТЕЛЬСКОЙ ОПЛАТЫ И ПИТАНИЯ В ДЕТСКИХ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯХ". Буду признателен за любую помощь.

----------


## SPetrov63

Здравствуйте все.
Нужна конфигурация «Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана» на платформе 8 ред. 4.0 релиз чем свежее тем лучше.
Помогите, пожалуйста

----------


## TEV

> Здравствуйте все.
> Нужна конфигурация «Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана» на платформе 8 ред. 4.0 релиз чем свежее тем лучше.
> Помогите, пожалуйста


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...D0%98!/page335

----------


## Saks

Всем привет!
Помогите найти: 1С-Рейтинг: Нефтебаза, редакция 2.0, разработка «1С-Рейтинг» (2.0.28.1) или выше релизом...
Помогите пожалуйста...

----------


## GRGR.PLVK

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/L8wg/Lrmva6bNr


а для Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3 имеется?

----------


## Розурия

Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой "Загрузка бухгалтерских операций из Excel для Бухгалтерии 2.0"

----------


## SPetrov63

Здравствуйте всем.
Нужна регламентированная отчетность за I квартал 2017 года для конфигурации: "Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана" на платформе 7.7 ред. 2.5 Обновление 17q1001 от 09.02.2017 г.
Помогите, пожалуйста

----------


## Serjan

перейдите на 1 страницу, там есть вечный архив 7.7

----------


## SPetrov63

> Здравствуйте всем.
> Нужна регламентированная отчетность за I квартал 2017 года для конфигурации: "Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана" на платформе 7.7 ред. 2.5 Обновление 17q1001 от 09.02.2017 г.
> Помогите, пожалуйста


Спасибо, уже нашел

----------


## SPetrov63

> перейдите на 1 страницу, там есть вечный архив 7.7


Спасибо, нашел

----------


## SPetrov63

Здравствуйте все.
Нужна конфига "Зарплата и Кадры для Казахстана" для платформы 7.7.
Не могу найти, только российская есть
Помогите, пожалуйста

----------


## dimus_lug

> Здравствуйте все.
> Нужна конфига "Зарплата и Кадры для Казахстана" для платформы 7.7.
> Не могу найти, только российская есть
> Помогите, пожалуйста


Есть только (Зарплата+Кадры для Казахстана, ред. 1.0
Релиз 7.70.030 от 19.02.2016 г.)

----------


## SPetrov63

> Есть только (Зарплата+Кадры для Казахстана, ред. 1.0
> Релиз 7.70.030 от 19.02.2016 г.)


Качните, пожалуйста, если она для платформы 7.7

----------


## darhan1980

есть у кого нибудь обновление конфиг. 1С Бюджет KZ 1.0

----------


## dimus_lug

> Качните, пожалуйста, если она для платформы 7.7


zarplata7.7

----------

SPetrov63 (18.05.2017), Ukei (22.05.2017)

----------


## ginie1978

Доброго времени суток. Имеется конфигурация Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана, ред. 2.5 (7.70.272). Что нужно что бы обновиться до последней?

----------


## Yxrain

> Доброго времени суток. Имеется конфигурация Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана, ред. 2.5 (7.70.272). Что нужно что бы обновиться до последней?


Приветствую. Скачать последний релиз и обновиться      http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post478231

Но лучше обратиться к специалистам, вдруг чего затрете.

----------

ginie1978 (24.05.2017)

----------


## dan-kz

Здравствуйте! У кого есть конфиг 1С ресторан (fastfood, fastoffice) для КЗИ? Буду очень признателен

----------


## dimasik22

Ребят, может у кого есть обновления для вот такой конфигурации:
1С Рейтинг: Бухгалтерия государственного предприятия, 2.0 (2.0.6.5) Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ?

----------


## svetlanka_ch

Добрый вечер! Ребята, конфигурация "1С-Рейтинг: ЗАРПЛАТА И УПРАВЛЕНИЕ ПЕРСОНАЛОМ ДЛЯ ПОЛУЧАТЕЛЕЙ БЮДЖЕТНЫХ СРЕДСТВ КАЗАХСТАНА" во что-то трансформировалась или жива еще? какой релиз последний на текущий момент?

----------


## Хорват

Всем добрый день! Ребята, у кого нибудь есть уже последняя конфигурация УТП для казахстана с мед страхованием? Не могли бы поделиться? Спасибо!

----------


## 17808849

Всем привет! Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигой 1С-Рейтинг: Нефтебаза 2.0.33.3

----------


## kairapuz

Всем привет! У кого есть cfшник Розницы для Казахстана. Версия 2.0.1.9? Срррочно надо!

----------


## 17808849

https://yadi.sk/d/EZX7tDs73K6wk8 Розница 2.0.1.9

----------


## kairapuz

> https://yadi.sk/d/EZX7tDs73K6wk8 Розница 2.0.1.9


Спасибо! Но мне нужен именно файл конфигурации CF или инсталлятор этой конфигурации. Вы выложили только обновление конфигурации.

----------


## 17808849

> Спасибо! Но мне нужен именно файл конфигурации CF или инсталлятор этой конфигурации. Вы выложили только обновление конфигурации.


в папке "Conv10_20" лежит CFка и инструкция по переходу с редакции 1.0

----------


## kairapuz

> в папке "Conv10_20" лежит CFка и инструкция по переходу с редакции 1.0


Да, я в курсе. Но там лежит CF промежуточного релиза 2.0.1.1, а мне нужен CF 2.0.1.9

----------


## 17808849

> Да, я в курсе. Но там лежит CF промежуточного релиза 2.0.1.1, а мне нужен CF 2.0.1.9


https://yadi.sk/d/TnxHnila3K85Na

----------

azeraus (26.08.2022)

----------


## badfard

> Всем привет! Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигой 1С-Рейтинг: Нефтебаза 2.0.33.3


ловите
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2...0tKTld2c2s1ZXc

----------

17808849 (19.06.2017)

----------


## VANR_45

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста последним релизом конфигураций 1С Бухгалтерия строительной организации для Казахстана 3.0.12.14

----------


## Виктор76

Уважаемые........Где находиться мед страховка в 1с 8.2?

----------


## Yxrain

> Уважаемые........Где находиться мед страховка в 1с 8.2?


Обновление должно выйти для всех конфигураций сегодня-завтра.

----------


## Виктор76

Спасибо............

----------


## koyn2886

люди помогите найти 1с кредитный модуль 
1с для микрофинансовых органицаций

----------


## Kairat85

Дайте ссылку на 1с 8 Аптека для Казахстана

----------


## Виктор76

http://www.unibytes.com/_s2i9ROpvLcLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------


## Виктор76

> Дайте ссылку на 1с 8 Аптека для Казахстана


http://www.unibytes.com/_s2i9ROpvLcLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

Kairat85 (12.07.2017), nartrof (13.07.2017)

----------


## PasHik

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста последним обновлением 1С Бухгалтерия 8.2 где есть мед страховка

----------


## Виктор76

> Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста последним обновлением 1С Бухгалтерия 8.2 где есть мед страховка


Обновление с мед страховкой выйдет 26.07.17 года.......

----------

nartrof (13.07.2017)

----------


## PasHik

Спасибо

----------


## bk855

Добрый вечер! Помогите обновиться. У меня 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.4.496),Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, разработка для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» (2.0.18.11). СПАСИБО!

----------


## Kairat85

Спасибо !

----------


## Kairat85

> http://www.unibytes.com/_s2i9ROpvLcLqw-Us4P3UgBB


Здравствуйте, Виктор 
поделитесь ссылкой на 1С розница для аптеки казахстан

----------


## nartrof

Будьте добры, выложите *дополнение* к версии *2.0.23.18* от 21.06.17 (Бухгалтерия для Казахстана), в котором обновлённая 200 форма (v27 r117).

Спасибо!

----------


## Serjan

http://www.unibytes.c...gLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

nartrof (14.07.2017)

----------


## Serjan

http://www.unibytes.com/_GgNReCvLOgLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

Arhangel_url (14.07.2017), nartrof (14.07.2017)

----------


## Arhangel_url

Здравствуйте, выложите дополнение к версии 8.3 200 форма

----------


## Asisdes

200 форма для 2 редакции БК
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JAJL/62QpsFGas


200, 701 для 3 редакции БК
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MuJW/w9iQPekG7

----------

Arhangel_url (14.07.2017)

----------


## Виктор76

> Будьте добры, выложите *дополнение* к версии *2.0.23.18* от 21.06.17 (Бухгалтерия для Казахстана), в котором обновлённая 200 форма (v27 r117).
> 
> Спасибо!


http://www.unibytes.com/eqh7Pe-zAJ4Lqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------


## bbiko

Здравствуйте Помогите настроить Серийные номера в конфигурации 1С Розница для Казахстана релиз 1.0.8,.1 Никак не получается 1С 8,2  При открытии Справочник Серийные номера Выходить сообщение Не определен владелец. а при приходований товара  пшет что Учет по серийным номерам по данной номенклатуре не ведется. Заранее спасибо

----------


## Sineglazka

Здравствуйте! У кого есть "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана" 2.0.16.9? Вышла 18.07.17 г.. Может уже кто скачал? Заранее спасибо! Очень жду!

----------


## StAlf

> Здравствуйте! У кого есть "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана" 2.0.16.9? Вышла 18.07.17 г.. Может уже кто скачал? Заранее спасибо! Очень жду!


Ссылка

----------

Sineglazka (19.07.2017)

----------


## Хорват

Всем добрый день! Не могли бы поделиться 1С Управление для гос предприятий или учреждений у кого есть? Спасибо.

----------


## kairapuz

> Здравствуйте Помогите настроить Серийные номера в конфигурации 1С Розница для Казахстана релиз 1.0.8,.1 Никак не получается 1С 8,2  При открытии Справочник Серийные номера Выходить сообщение Не определен владелец. а при приходований товара  пшет что Учет по серийным номерам по данной номенклатуре не ведется. Заранее спасибо


Возможно у вас не включен учет по серийным номерам. Есть такая галочка в меню Администрирование - Настройки номенклатуры

----------


## bbiko

вот картники

----------


## bbiko

http://s018.radikal.ru/i510/1707/fe/609ad39509ad.jpg

----------


## Yxrain

> вот картники





> http://s018.radikal.ru/i510/1707/fe/609ad39509ad.jpg


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post485005

----------


## Sulta

Добрый день, не могли бы подсказать где можно найти свежую пропатченную платформу под Mac OSx. 
8.3.7 не запускает новые базы 2.0.23.18 релиза.
Спасибо!

----------


## Yxrain

> Добрый день, не могли бы подсказать где можно найти свежую пропатченную платформу под Mac OSx. 
> 8.3.7 не запускает новые базы 2.0.23.18 релиза.
> Спасибо!


Ищите тут:     http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...ull=1#post2111

----------


## Sulta

Уже искал, нету.

----------


## sashaz7

Кто в курсе,  когда выйдет обновление 1С 7.7 с мед.  страхованием? Заранее спасибо!

----------


## bbiko

Здравствуйте. Нужна 1С розница для Казахстана Базовая 
1,0 или 2,0

----------


## Nadezhda56

Всем привет! Подскажите пожалуйста, можно установить криптобиблиотеку для прямой отправки ЭСФ. в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (базовая версия).Если можно то как это сделать.

----------


## TEV

> Всем привет! Подскажите пожалуйста, можно установить криптобиблиотеку для прямой отправки ЭСФ. в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (базовая версия).Если можно то как это сделать.


В базовой версии не поддерживается прямая отправка

----------


## armansky

Здравствуйте,когда выйдет обновление 1С 7.7 с мед. страхованием?

----------


## Yxrain

> Здравствуйте,когда выйдет обновление 1С 7.7 с мед. страхованием?


Вероятность выхода такого обновления крайне мала.

----------


## Wildman111

Подскажите есть ли обновления с мед страхованием для 1С 8.3 Рейтинг Нефтебаза?

----------


## Wildman111

Есть ли последний релиз 1С 8.3 Рейтинг Нефтебаза для Казахстана

----------


## StAlf

> Есть ли последний релиз 1С 8.3 Рейтинг Нефтебаза для Казахстана


2.0.34.4 от 29.06.2017

Подкиньте обновление "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0, 4.0.12.1 от 19.07.17"

----------

m23nik2007 (29.07.2017)

----------


## Ukei

> 2.0.34.4 от 29.06.2017
> 
> Подкиньте обновление "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0, 4.0.12.1 от 19.07.17"


 - Выложу на днях, пока не получается из-за времени.

----------


## Yxrain

> Подкиньте обновление "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0, 4.0.12.1 от 19.07.17"


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post485492

----------


## Alex_oit

Добрый день! Есть ли обновления с мед страхованием для 1С 8.2 Бухгалтерия для Казахстана? Спасибо

----------


## ElCorazon

Добрый день! Есть ли обновления с мед страхованием для Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0.9.35 ? Спасибо

----------


## Serjan

Думаю, надо обновить до версии 8 3 0 14 20, на первом странице есть вечный архив.

----------

ElCorazon (27.07.2017)

----------


## ElCorazon

Спасибо, посмотрю

----------


## !777_777

Всем добрый день! Выложите плиз конфигурацию "1С-Рейтинг: Общепит для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 2.0...." последнюю, с мед. страхованием.

----------


## Dami

> Держите https://yadi.sk/d/65YSiiVT3GSSTH


Здравствуйте! Подскажите как установить криптобиблиотеку для ЭСФ в 1с8.2?

----------


## !777_777

Операции/Константы/Настройка программы/Электронные счета фактуры/настройка обмена электронными счетами фактурами, дальше по смыслу. Библиотеку можно скачать только при наличии ИТС, кажется даже если уже установил  и ИТС просрочен, то автообмен не работает!

----------


## Dami

> Операции/Константы/Настройка программы/Электронные счета фактуры/настройка обмена электронными счетами фактурами, дальше по смыслу. Библиотеку можно скачать только при наличии ИТС, кажется даже если уже установил  и ИТС просрочен, то автообмен не работает!


т.е. если у меня нет ИТС, то устанавливать нет смысла?

----------


## 101c

Добрый день! Пожалуйста, выложите последний релиз для *УТП 2.0.11.6*

----------


## !777_777

Да, мы специально для этого покупали аж на 3 компании, чтобы работать было комфортно

----------


## Serjan

Добрый день! Сначала установите библиотеки, меню, файл, открыть, указать путь к файлу, установить указать свою фирму, а потом настроить ЭСФ настройка программы,

----------

Dami (28.07.2017), nartrof (04.08.2017)

----------


## Dami

> Добрый день! Сначала установите библиотеки, меню, файл, открыть, указать путь к файлу, установить указать свою фирму, а потом настроить ЭСФ настройка программы,


Ура! Получилось! Спасибо вам!

----------


## Dami

Спасибо!

----------


## Extrimus

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, алкомониторинг, у кого есть

----------


## m23nik2007

Спасибо огромное приогромное

----------


## bbiko

Здравствуйте. Нужна 1С розница базовая.

----------


## bbiko

релиз 1,х

----------


## Danik07

Здравствуйте.
Есть у кого-нибудь обновление для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0" с версии 2.0.16.5.
Необходимо чтобы были счета 3212 и 3213.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## 17808849

Поделитесь пожалуйста УПП 1.3.13.5 от 31.07.2017

----------


## Хорват

Добрый день! Ребят, поделитесь пожалуйста последней конфигурацией УТП для Казахстана 8.2 у кого есть, с мед страхованием. Спасибо большое.

----------


## Serjan

> Добрый день! Ребят, поделитесь пожалуйста последней конфигурацией УТП для Казахстана 8.2 у кого есть, с мед страхованием. Спасибо большое.


УТП 2.0.11.6 от 27.07.2017http://www.unibytes.com/rcCW6RA42rQLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

nartrof (04.08.2017), Хорват (31.07.2017)

----------


## Wildman111

Спасибо большое

----------


## Wildman111

Ребята у кого есть обновления для 1С Бухгалтерия для Казахстана версия 2_023_13

----------


## Хорват

> УТП 2.0.11.6 от 27.07.2017http://www.unibytes.com/rcCW6RA42rQLqw-Us4P3UgBB


А есть просто обновление? файл cf или cfu. Или подскажите как с помощью этой папки обновить уже имеющуюся конфигурацию до данной версии. Спасибо.

----------


## Serjan

А какая у вас версия УТП?

----------


## Хорват

> А какая у вас версия УТП?


Предпоследняя 2.0.10.8

----------


## Serjan

> Предпоследняя 2.0.10.8


Сначала извлеките файл UTPKz_2.0.11.6_setup, затем установливаем setup exe.
Далее, заходим в конфигурацию, администрирование, выгрузка инф.базы (т.е. делаемрезервная копию), затем конфигурация, поддержка, обновить конфигурацию, искать текущих каталогах шаблонов и обновлений

----------

Хорват (01.08.2017)

----------


## Хорват

> Сначала извлеките файл UTPKz_2.0.11.6_setup, затем установливаем setup exe.
> Далее, заходим в конфигурацию, администрирование, выгрузка инф.базы (т.е. делаемрезервная копию), затем конфигурация, поддержка, обновить конфигурацию, искать текущих каталогах шаблонов и обновлений


Спасибо большое!

----------


## sashaz7

Почему не рассчитывает осмс в последнем обновлении?

----------


## makfromkz

Вы не назвали конфигурацию :(
В шаблонах этого релиза в tmpplts в папке addDoc прочитайте инструкцию по применению ОСМС

----------


## metallych

Всем привет! Поделитесь пожалуйста конфой 2.0.24.7 проф для Казахстана, с вечного архива, а точнее с файлообменника не вытягивается:eek:

----------


## Yxrain

> Почему не рассчитывает осмс в последнем обновлении?


Все рассчитывается. Там только косяк при автозаполнении в отражении, но это исправляется быстро.

----------


## Yxrain

> Всем привет! Поделитесь пожалуйста конфой 2.0.24.7 проф для Казахстана, с вечного архива, а точнее с файлообменника не вытягивается:eek:


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post485880

----------


## aragon

> Все рассчитывается. Там только косяк при автозаполнении в отражении, но это исправляется быстро.


а можно подробнее ?

----------


## raxmet

Документ.ОтражениеЗарплат  ВРеглУчете.МодульОбъекта стр 202 ООСМСРасчетыСФондами изменить на СОРасчетыСФондами, стр 206-210 ООСМСРасчетыСФондами на СОРасчетыСФондами

----------


## Dami

> Все рассчитывается. Там только косяк при автозаполнении в отражении, но это исправляется быстро.


Здравствуйте! У меня тоже не рассчитывается ОСМС. Подскажите как рассчитывать?

----------


## Yxrain

> а можно подробнее ?


Нужно в конфигураторе в модуле документа отражение в строке 204 заменить СОРасчетыСФондами на ООСМСРасчетыСФондами

или еще говорят можно установить константу ПоддержкаРаботыСоСтруктур нымиПодразделениями, но я не пробовал

----------

Хорват (02.08.2017)

----------


## bbiko

Здравствуйте. Выложите Госсектор: Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения для Казахстана 3.0.29.8 от 02.08.2017

----------


## m23nik2007

Выложите пожалуйста cf файл для Нефтебазы 2.0.34.4

----------


## Хорват

Добрый день! Не подскажете на УТП вышло второе обновление с мед страхованием как на Бухгалтерию? Если вышло не могли бы поделиться?

----------


## AlekseyLis

> Добрый день! Не подскажете на УТП вышло второе обновление с мед страхованием как на Бухгалтерию? Если вышло не могли бы поделиться?


Добрый день, да. вышло. И уже вышло исправление на него =)

Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана ред 2.0.11.9

https://yadi.sk/d/DgjCJ19a3LmGaA

----------

Хорват (07.08.2017)

----------


## Хорват

> Добрый день, да. вышло. И уже вышло исправление на него =)
> 
> Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана ред 2.0.11.9
> 
> https://yadi.sk/d/DgjCJ19a3LmGaA


спасибо большое!!!

----------


## 17808849

> Выложите пожалуйста cf файл для Нефтебазы 2.0.34.4


Нефтебаза 2.0.34.4

----------

m23nik2007 (07.08.2017), Ukei (07.08.2017)

----------


## m23nik2007

Спасибо. Бесконечно благодарен

----------


## astros71

Добрый день! Ребята поделитесь УПП с мед страхованием

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день!
Прошу выложить 1с рейтинг Общепит если есть отученная. заранее спасибо.

----------


## Wildman111

Выложите пожалуйста обновления для 1с Бухгалтерия Рейтинг 2.0.23.14 и так далее до последней. Стоит 2.0.23.13

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день!
> Прошу выложить 1с рейтинг Общепит если есть отученная. заранее спасибо.


*Конфигурация "РЕЙТИНГ: Общепит", релиз 2.0.1.5*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, CF) - ОТУЧЕННЫЕ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

dimus_lug (08.08.2017), kimok1988 (09.08.2017)

----------


## kairapuz

Инфа для тех, кто до сих пор на 1С 77 Бух. Обновление по ОСМС обещают 16-18 августа.
Есть другой выход: скачать прогу ГЦВП.
Инструкция по работе с приложением «Автоматизированная система учета обязательных пенсионных взносов и социальных отчислений /Стандартная версия/» (далее – GCVP).

Скачайте дистрибутив GCVP_2017 версия от 23 июня 2017 года с интернет-ресурса Некоммерческого акционерного общества Государственная корпорация «Правительство для граждан».
Распакуйте архивный файл с помощью любой программы-архиватора и запустите установочный пакет программы GCVP_2017.exe, далее появится окно НАО ГК "Правительство для граждан" с указанием папки назначения (по умолчанию C:\GCVP-2017) – нажмите кнопку «Install /Установить/». После окончания установки автоматически откроется файл News.txt с описанием истории версий и внесенных изменений.
Откройте появившийся ярлык программы на рабочем столе (GCVP_2017.lnk). Появится окно «Переход к новой версии» с предложением указать путь к папке, где расположена предыдущая версия программы, нажмите кнопку «Закрыть». Либо выберите источник для переноса сведений (картотека работников, информация по предприятию/индивидуальному предпринимателю) в новую версию программы.
Перед использованием приложения необходимо проверить настройки программы, зайдите во вкладку «Сервис» - «Настройка программы» - во вкладке «Подтверждения» галочки по всем доступным пунктам должны быть проставлены, потом необходимо указать количество резервных копий базы данных, а также папку архива, куда будут сохраняться эти копии во вкладке «Резервное копирование». В пункте SWIFT необходимо выбрать параметры расположения поля «PERIOD»: поставьте галочку «Поле «PERIOD» в заголовке». OK. Индивидуальные предприниматели, применяющие специальный налоговый режим на основе упрощенной декларации, имеют возможность поставить галочку «Поле «PERIOD» в списке» и формировать одно платежное поручение за отчетный период (полугодие) с разбивкой сумм за соответствующие месяца (1-й, 2-й, 3-й, 4-й, 5-й и 6-й месяц отчетного полугодия) по обязательным социальным отчислениям и пенсионным взносам.
Архивировать и восстановить базу данных можно вручную, используя вкладки в меню «Сервис»: «Резервное копирование базы» и «Восстановление базы данных» соответственно, для этого необходимо указать путь к копии базы данных и нажать OK.
В меню «Списки» во вкладках «ГЦВП пенсионные», «ГЦВП социальные» необходимо проверить банковские реквизиты ГЦВП.
Можно приступить к заполнению данных предприятия (Меню «Списки» - «Предприятия» - Insert либо нажать кнопку со знаком «+») заполните поля соответствующими данными: полное и краткое наименование (без кавычек), БИН для юридических лиц либо ИИН для индивидуальных предпринимателей, адрес, руководитель (обратите внимание на должность, при необходимости произведите корректировку), главный бухгалтер, в нисходящем списке выберите код сектора экономики (например, индивидуальные предприниматели – 9, КБе 19). Заполните реквизиты Вашего банковского счета, а именно: банковский идентификационный код (БИК), ИИК, корреспондентский счет банка, в поле «SWIFT» имя файла SWIFT – OK – Закрыть.
Начинаем заполнять карточки работников (Меню «Списки» - «Картотека» - Insert /Добавить запись/), заполняем следующие поля: ИИН, Ф.И.О., дата рождения, пол работника, заполнять остальные поля не обязательно. И так по всем работникам. В случае, если ИИН работника не соответствует механизму генерации (дате рождения и (или) половому признаку), тогда ставим галочку OK для отключения проверки.
Автоматически появился реестр работников, за которых будут производиться отчисления либо взносы, указываем период платежа. После того, как Вы закончили формировать реестр необходимо произвести его проверку на правильность заполнения, нажав на кнопку «Проверить реестр», указать номер платежного поручения и сформировать его (F4 – «Да» - OK). Нажмите F5, чтобы сохранить платежное поручение, укажите папку для сохранения SWIFT – «Сохранить» - OK. Предусмотрена возможность печати сформированных платежных поручений и расшифровок к ним через меню «Печать». Важно: не стоит редактировать уже сформированный реестр, а необходимо при формировании нового платежного поручения каждый раз создавать новый реестр на основе картотеки.
В версии программы от 25.11.2013 (и вышедшие позднее) появилась возможность формирования отчислений с КНП 089 и 098 (перевод пенсионных взносов в республиканский бюджет, удержанных с доходов бывших работников, не имеющих по состоянию на 1 января 2005 года СИК/РНН/пенсионного договора с накопительными пенсионными фондами).
В реестр, создаваемый с выбранным назначением платежа «Пенсионные 089» или «Пеня пенс. 098», включаются только те сотрудники, у которых в карточке отмечено «Бывший» (в картотеке они выделены серым цветом). По бывшим работникам, у которых не установлены дата рождения, ИИН, в соответствующем поле проставляются:
дата рождения - «01.01.1900»;
ИИН - «000000000000».
Все остальные («существующие») сотрудники могут быть включены в реестр по другим платежам, кроме 089/098.
В версии программы от 22.12.2013 (и вышедшие позднее) появилась возможность формирования отчислений с КНП 015 и 009 (Обязательные профессиональные пенсионные взносы (5%) и Пеня за несвоевременное перечисление обязательных профессиональных пенсионных взносов).
В версии программы от 26.09.2014 года появилась возможность формирования отчислений с КНП 001 (Обязательные пенсионные взносы в единый накопительный пенсионный фонд в размере десяти процентов от ежемесячного дохода судьи за счет бюджетных средств) и КНП 014 (Пеня за несвоевременное перечисление обязательных пенсионных взносов в единый накопительный пенсионный фонд от суммы ежемесячного дохода судьи за счет средств республиканского бюджета).
В версии программы от 09.04.2016 года изменились реквизиты для перечисления СО, ОПВ, ОППВ и пени по ним.

----------


## kimok1988

Доброго времени суток. Используем 1С УТП и не знаем как сдать ЭСФ , так как нужно чтобы было не более 200 строк. а ЭСФ формируем на основании Отчета о розничных продажах. Тем самым в отчете о розничных продажах более 900 строк. Есть ли выход? или обработка?

----------


## gogle

Добрый день. Есть ли у кого 1С Рэйтинг-Нефтебаза 2.0.35.2? Выложите пожалуйста.

----------


## h2lion

ДОброго дня!

Помогите с поиском конфигурации "1С-Рейтинг: Ресторан" не могу найти(( Заранее спасибо!
Последняя версия: 1.0.8.12, но подошла бы любая, очень хочется посмотреть...

----------


## Mr.DEV!L

Народ поделитесь последним обновлением на Бухгалтерию сельскохозяйственного предприятия для казахстана.

----------


## KuanyshKa

Добрый день!
Ребята, перезалейте релизы Бухгалтерии 8.2 для Казахстана начиная с версии 2.0.10.5
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## KuanyshKa

> Добрый день!
> Ребята, перезалейте релизы Бухгалтерии 8.2 для Казахстана начиная с версии 2.0.10.5
> Заранее благодарен!


спасибо. разобрался. нашел вечный архив.

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день. 
Кто сможет выложить http://online.1c-rating.kz/industry-...ion.php?ID=367
Общепит хочу обновить до последнего релиза.

----------


## m23nik2007

Добрый день.
Подскажите пожалуйста, есть ли в свободном доступе или у кого нибудь обновление для нефтебазы 2.0.35.2? Буду очень признателен

----------


## AlekseyLis

> Добрый день. 
> Кто сможет выложить http://online.1c-rating.kz/industry-...ion.php?ID=367
> Общепит хочу обновить до последнего релиза.


Общепит для Казахстана ред 2.0.26.1 (только обновление)

https://yadi.sk/d/6WvVMHcP3LsYWa

----------


## AlekseyLis

> Добрый день.
> Подскажите пожалуйста, есть ли в свободном доступе или у кого нибудь обновление для нефтебазы 2.0.35.2? Буду очень признателен


Есть только дистрибутив обновления

----------


## m23nik2007

> Есть только дистрибутив обновления


Поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## AlekseyLis

> Поделитесь пожалуйста


1С Рейтинг - Нефтебаза 2.0.35.2 (ТОЛЬКО ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ)

https://yadi.sk/d/I587hNUa3LsbLD

----------

m23nik2007 (10.08.2017), Pas3811 (10.08.2017), Ukei (10.08.2017)

----------


## 101c

Добрый вечер! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, стареньким релизом (полным)  2.0.16.5

----------


## cekkush_cekkus

Здравствуйте.
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FzTJ/ArUQgM8k3
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/C3Nw/BqaL7pNXw

----------


## cekkush_cekkus

Криптосистема для 1С



> Здравствуйте.
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FzTJ/ArUQgM8k3
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/C3Nw/BqaL7pNXw

----------


## cekkush_cekkus

Здравствуйте!
У кого может залежались Коды ТН ВЭД?
У нас 1С Бухгалтерия для Казахстана BPKz_2.0.24.7
Спасибо.
Или объясните как их достать с базы-если таковы там есть.

----------


## aragon

> Добрый вечер! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, стареньким релизом (полным)  2.0.16.5


скачать

----------

101c (14.08.2017)

----------


## Doge

Добрый день,

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновленными регламентированными отчетами для Бухгалтерии 7.7 от 11.08.17 (17q2001)

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## bbiko

Здравствуйте. Выложите Госсектор: Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения для Казахстана 3.0.29.8 от 02.08.2017

----------


## bbiko

нужен последний релиз 3,х для государственных учреждений

----------


## Mr.DEV!L

Доброго времени суток. Поделитесь пожалуйста последним обновлением на бухгалтерию сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана. Заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## cominter

обновленными регламентированными отчетами для Бухгалтерии 7.7 от 11.08.17 (17q2001)
У кого есть скинте пожалуйста! Очень нужен

----------


## board_diwersan

> Выложите пожалуйста обновления для 1с Бухгалтерия Рейтинг 2.0.23.14 и так далее до последней. Стоит 2.0.23.13


Такая же просьба только стоит 2.0.23.12! 
А вообще можно перескакивать обновленияИ?лу нужно по порядку ставить?

----------


## board_diwersan

> Выложите пожалуйста обновления для 1с Бухгалтерия Рейтинг 2.0.23.14 и так далее до последней. Стоит 2.0.23.13


У меня стоит 2.0.23.12 хочу обновить до последних обновлений с формами и отчетами с мед.страхованием. Может кто ткнет носом в ссылку где можно скачать? По форуму ориентируюсь слабо.Спасибо за внимание!

----------


## Doge

> Может кто ткнет носом в ссылку где можно скачать? По форуму ориентируюсь слабо.Спасибо за внимание!


В шапке, первом посте, верхняя ссылка, там со строки 115 и дальше (updsetup которые)

----------

board_diwersan (15.08.2017)

----------


## board_diwersan

Ок. Нашел. 59 строк о_О. Мне нужны только updsetup? Или наоборот только setup можно ставить?

----------


## Doge

Сетап - полные установки, апдейтсетап - только изменения между конфигурациями, можешь скачать полную последнюю нужную бухгалтерия и обновлять объединением конфигураций. Не 59 строк, а только с 115 до 126, Бух 3 это уже другая конфигурация.

----------

board_diwersan (15.08.2017)

----------


## board_diwersan

У меня остались вопросы.
О программе 1С предприятие 8.3 (8.3.7.2027)
Казахстан "1С-Рейтинг" (2.0.23.12) 
Могу ли я сразу поставить BPKz_2.0.24.7_setup.zip (186.82 MB)?
Это будет последнее актуальное обновление?  Как узнать дату выхода этого обновления?

----------


## Doge

> У меня остались вопросы.
> О программе 1С предприятие 8.3 (8.3.7.2027)
> Казахстан "1С-Рейтинг" (2.0.23.12) 
> Могу ли я сразу поставить BPKz_2.0.24.7_setup.zip (186.82 MB)?
> Это будет последнее актуальное обновление?  Как узнать дату выхода этого обновления?


Это предпоследнее, последнее - 2.0.24.10 от 04.08.17 по ссылке
http://www.unibytes.com/f85JhrJFo8ELqw-Us4P3UgBB

Выкладывал Ukei.

----------

board_diwersan (20.08.2017), Лианелла (13.09.2017)

----------


## aragon

> У меня остались вопросы.
> О программе 1С предприятие 8.3 (8.3.7.2027)
> Казахстан "1С-Рейтинг" (2.0.23.12) 
> Могу ли я сразу поставить BPKz_2.0.24.7_setup.zip (186.82 MB)?
> Это будет последнее актуальное обновление?  Как узнать дату выхода этого обновления?


внатуре, кто нибудь бы вел историю релизов, самому интересно

----------


## !777_777

Добрый день. Поделитесь Конфигурацией Общепит для казахстана 2.0.27.01 (Обновление для ПРОФ) или cf. Заранее спасибо.

----------

Ukei (16.08.2017)

----------


## яывафываыв

Добрый день! 
Подсобите, пожалуйста, конфигурацией 1С: Зарплата и Управление релиз 2.0.5 (.cf). Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Pas3811

Добрый день.
Поделитесь  пожалуйста, есть ли у кого нибудь обновление для нефтебазы 2.0.35.3?

----------


## valdis_pel

> У меня остались вопросы.
> О программе 1С предприятие 8.3 (8.3.7.2027)
> Казахстан "1С-Рейтинг" (2.0.23.12) 
> Могу ли я сразу поставить BPKz_2.0.24.7_setup.zip (186.82 MB)?
> Это будет последнее актуальное обновление?  Как узнать дату выхода этого обновления?


*Ну я тоже НЕ ПРОФи, так... опытный пользователь* Приходиться учиться "Методом научного тыка" :mad::D

Но как Я понял :slow: , рекомендуется обновлять РЕЛИЗ ЗА РЕЛИЗОМ.... Обновлял БАЗОВУЮ через ИТС (базовая бесплатно "поддерживается") и она обновлялась как раз-то в  хронологическом порядке! :gamer:

Сейчас сам перевожу 8.2 с 2.0.21.3 до (очень постараюсь) *3.0.14.25* :cool: Попробовал, воспользоваться *КАЛЬКУЛЯТОРОМ РЕЛИЗОВ 1С ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕ 8,* который типа помогает-подсказывает шаги обновления (типа критические точки).
Попробывал "перескоки"....  Калькулятор предложил 2.0.21.3 -> 2.0.23.12 -> 3.0.13.26 -> 3.0.14.25 .... НО БАЗА СКАЗАЛА "ФИГ-ВАМ" .... Сказала что ЧЁТА ТАМ ВСЁ УДАЛИТ.... но я  не стал на рожом лесть .... решил хотят б до 8.3 доковылять.... а там будем посмотреть:buba:

----------

board_diwersan (20.08.2017)

----------


## valdis_pel

> Сетап - полные установки, апдейтсетап - только изменения между конфигурациями, можешь скачать полную последнюю нужную бухгалтерия и обновлять объединением конфигураций. Не 59 строк, а только с 115 до 126, Бух 3 это уже другая конфигурация.


Что ЭТО такое? И с чем едят Ваше "объединением конфигураций"... ИИ!!! 

ПОНИМАЮ, Что НАШИ "туповатые" вопросы.... могут подбешивать IT-шников.... но для обычного (ну слегла может и не обычного :) ) БУХгалтера это ПОКА-ЧТО темный лес.... :rolleyes: (Как в сказке.... Чем дальше в лес, тем страшнее) :D

Кстати, дополню :blush: : версия бла-бла_бла_updstpb.zip - ЭТО РЕЛИЗ ПЕРЕХОДНОЙ с "Базовой" на "Проф"....

----------


## AlekseyLis

> Добрый день. Поделитесь Конфигурацией Общепит для казахстана 2.0.27.01 (Обновление для ПРОФ) или cf. Заранее спасибо.


Обновление для Общепита (+ переход с базовой) р. 2.0.27.01

https://yadi.sk/d/bBex2wQE3M5cTj

----------

!777_777 (17.08.2017)

----------


## Хорват

Всем добрый день! Ребят, подскажите пожалуйста как перенести остатки из одной базы в другую? Это делается по средством внешней обработки или как то с помощью самой 1с? База управленческий учет 8.2 надо перенести в Бухгалтерию 8.2

----------


## Yxrain

> Обновление для Общепита (+ переход с базовой) р. 2.0.27.01
> 
> https://yadi.sk/d/bBex2wQE3M5cTj


Здравствуйте, а нет ли файла CF, а то много релизов упущено.

----------


## Yxrain

> Всем добрый день! Ребят, подскажите пожалуйста как перенести остатки из одной базы в другую? Это делается по средством внешней обработки или как то с помощью самой 1с? База управленческий учет 8.2 надо перенести в Бухгалтерию 8.2


Здравствуйте. Название конфигурации и номер релиза напишите(справка - о программе)

----------

Хорват (17.08.2017)

----------


## !777_777

> Всем добрый день! Ребят, подскажите пожалуйста как перенести остатки из одной базы в другую? Это делается по средством внешней обработки или как то с помощью самой 1с? База управленческий учет 8.2 надо перенести в Бухгалтерию 8.2


Обработкой, если конфигурации одинаковые, то на просторах интернета должны быть обработки переноса в идентичную конфигурацию, в бухгалтерии есть такая обработка Операции/ Обработки / Выгрузка данных в идентичную конфигурацию, выгруженный файл загружать обработкой Универсальный обмен данными XML

----------


## kimok1988

> Обработкой, если конфигурации одинаковые, то на просторах интернета должны быть обработки переноса в идентичную конфигурацию, в бухгалтерии есть такая обработка Операции/ Обработки / Выгрузка данных в идентичную конфигурацию, выгруженный файл загружать обработкой Универсальный обмен данными XML


Если разные конфигурации то, через конвертация БД делать планы обмена.

----------


## !777_777

> Если разные конфигурации то, через конвертация БД делать планы обмена.


Конвертацию надо писать, а вопрос был о готовой обработке, а планы обмена это для распределенной БД, для филиалов, кстати, если идентичная конфа, то можно сделать дочернюю базу, обменяться через план обмена (полный обмен) и отключить потом от УРБД

----------


## AlekseyLis

> Здравствуйте, а нет ли файла CF, а то много релизов упущено.


ЦФки нет :( нет ключа на Общепит...

----------


## Хорват

> Здравствуйте. Название конфигурации и номер релиза напишите(справка - о программе)


Из которой надо переносить непонятная, по ходу специально разработанная (Казахстан, г. Алматы. ТОО "Falcon A.R." 
 (01.02.36.65) это название конфигурации), А перенести надо в Бухгалтерию для КЗ 2.0.24.10

----------


## Yxrain

> Из которой надо переносить непонятная, по ходу специально разработанная (Казахстан, г. Алматы. ТОО "Falcon A.R." 
>  (01.02.36.65) это название конфигурации), А перенести надо в Бухгалтерию для КЗ 2.0.24.10


В вашем случае только обращаться к специалистам. Типовые переносы поискать еще можно, а самописная, увы нет.

----------

Хорват (21.08.2017)

----------


## !777_777

> ЦФки нет :( нет ключа на Общепит...


а 2.0.26.1 есть? Поделитесь обновлением, плиз,  а то у меня 2.0.25.6

----------


## !777_777

> В вашем случае только обращаться к специалистам. Типовые переносы поискать еще можно, а самописная, увы нет.


Полностью согласен

----------


## AlekseyLis

> а 2.0.26.1 есть? Поделитесь обновлением, плиз,  а то у меня 2.0.25.6


К сожалению так же, только обновление:

https://yadi.sk/d/6WvVMHcP3LsYWa

----------

!777_777 (17.08.2017), Ukei (17.08.2017)

----------


## !777_777

> Обновление для Общепита (+ переход с базовой) р. 2.0.27.01
> 
> https://yadi.sk/d/bBex2wQE3M5cTj


на 26 релиз обновился, а на 27 не получается..... случайно это не для базовой обновление?

----------


## !777_777

точно для базовой, в первый раз не обратил внимание

----------


## kairapuz

Народ, говорят вышел новый релиз 281 для 1С7.7 Бух. У кого есть доступ - выложите пжл

----------

Doge (17.08.2017)

----------


## dimus_lug

Точно 
17.08.2017 15:02	Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана Проф.	7.70.281

Заранее благодарен добро творящим!

----------

Doge (17.08.2017)

----------


## VMPProgr

У кого есть доступ - выложите пжл "Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана Проф.	7.70.281"

----------


## !777_777

Поделитесь, плиз, обновлением общепит для казахстана 2.0.27.1 ПРОФ, ссылка на форуме выше - это обновление для базовой версии

----------


## elmira.mt

> У кого есть релиз 2.0.25.6 Общепит для Казахстана?


а вы нашли это обновление? скиньте плиз
и 2.0.27.01 пожалуйста очень нужно

----------


## AlekseyLis

> Поделитесь, плиз, обновлением общепит для казахстана 2.0.27.1 ПРОФ, ссылка на форуме выше - это обновление для базовой версии


Сорри, не обратил внимания =) Вот для профа:

https://yadi.sk/d/i4XKpyZM3M7uYE

----------

!777_777 (18.08.2017), elmira.mt (18.08.2017)

----------


## VMPProgr

Здравствуйте! Вы еще не нашли "Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана Проф.	7.70.281" ? если нашли поделитесь плиз!!! vmpprogr@mail.ru

----------


## elmira.mt

> Сорри, не обратил внимания =) Вот для профа:
> 
> https://yadi.sk/d/i4XKpyZM3M7uYE


а есть 2.0.25.6 общепит для рк?

----------


## VMPProgr

Здравствуйте! Вы еще не нашли "Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана Проф.	7.70.281" ? если нашли поделитесь плиз!!! vmpprogr@mail.ru

----------


## AlekseyLis

> а есть 2.0.25.6 общепит для рк?


Полного дистриба нет, могу только обновление качнуть.....

----------


## elmira.mt

> Полного дистриба нет, могу только обновление качнуть.....


да, просто обновление )

----------


## Yxrain

> Полного дистриба нет, могу только обновление качнуть.....


а обновления с 2.0.20 по 2.0.25 можете качнуть?

----------


## VMPProgr

Здравствуйте! Вы еще не нашли "Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана Проф.	7.70.281" ? если нашли поделитесь плиз!!! vmpprogr@mail.ru

----------


## AlekseyLis

> а обновления с 2.0.20 по 2.0.25 можете качнуть?


Могу, но позже... На след. неделе. Если что - пишите в личку

----------


## AlekseyLis

Общепит для Казахстана - обновления(!) с 2.0.20.04 по 2.0.27.01 ПРОФ

https://yadi.sk/d/dbCYJxS43M8Q4w

----------

elmira.mt (22.08.2017), Ukei (18.08.2017), Yxrain (19.08.2017), Хорват (23.08.2017)

----------


## ForAnyShit

1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7.
Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана, ред. 2.5.
Релиз 7.70.281 от 16.08.2017 г. ТУТ

----------

buba_sm (19.08.2017), bw80 (18.08.2017), Doge (19.08.2017), kairapuz (19.08.2017), Nadezhda56 (18.08.2017), Pas3811 (18.08.2017), Ukei (18.08.2017), Yxrain (19.08.2017)

----------


## dimus_lug

Для всех WIN  281

----------

Doge (19.08.2017), kairapuz (19.08.2017), Ukei (18.08.2017)

----------


## Ukei

- Ребятки, если у кого-то получилось обновить Общепит 20.4 - поделитесь cf-ом, пожалуйста.

----------


## kairapuz

> Для всех WIN  281


Спасибо, добрый человек! Если не трудно - выложи 280 релиз тоже, а то есть setap, но винда 64х разрядная :(

----------


## ForAnyShit

Самораспаковщик 7.70.280 с отчетами с 2012 г. ТУТ
Самораспаковщик 7.70.281 с отчетами с 2012 г. ТУТ
Кто боится запускать EXE-шник - можно просто RARом распаковать...

----------

Cheridan (04.09.2017), kairapuz (21.08.2017), raxmet (20.08.2017), Ukei (19.08.2017), Инна1970 (25.08.2017)

----------


## board_diwersan

> Это предпоследнее, последнее - 2.0.24.10 от 04.08.17 по ссылке
> http://www.unibytes.com/f85JhrJFo8ELqw-Us4P3UgBB
> 
> Выкладывал Ukei.


Спасибо! С последней разобрались, её можно ставить перескакивая несколько релизов?

----------


## dimus_lug

Для всех WIN 280


> Спасибо, добрый человек! Если не трудно - выложи 280 релиз тоже, а то есть setap, но винда 64х разрядная :(

----------

kairapuz (21.08.2017)

----------


## bikini.patrick

Пожалуйста, поделитесь регламентированной отчетностью за 2 квартал - 17q2001

----------


## Хорват

Ребят добрый день! Подскажите у кого нибудь есть обработка какая нибудь для переноса данных из 1с 8.2 Бух для КЗ в 8.2 Бух для кз? Надо чтоб перенеслась номенклатура и реализации, как это правильно сделать?

----------


## dimus_lug

Скачай 281 релиз и вытащи оттуда

----------


## dimus_lug

> Для всех WIN 280


Скачай 281 релиз и вытащи оттуда из ExtForms

----------


## dimus_lug

> Пожалуйста, поделитесь регламентированной отчетностью за 2 квартал - 17q2001


Скачай 281 релиз и вытащи оттуда из ExtForms

----------


## Хорват

Всем добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста стандартной обработкой ЗагрузкаВыгрузкаДанных у кого есть для 1с Бухгалтерия для Казахстана база 8.2.

----------


## elmira.mt

спасибо большое обновления скачала.
У меня релиз 3.0.8.15, хочу загрузить 3.0.9.35, но обновления не видит. Уже пробовала через файл конфигурации, тоже не идет. Может там нужно промежуточный релиз поставить?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Всем добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста стандартной обработкой ЗагрузкаВыгрузкаДанных у кого есть для 1с Бухгалтерия для Казахстана база 8.2.


Обычное приложение
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5TGU/D8V9kqQWe
Управляемое приложение
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5gw4/ebtY8pJvh

----------

Cheridan (04.09.2017), dimus_lug (23.08.2017), Хорват (23.08.2017)

----------


## Хорват

> Обычное приложение
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5TGU/D8V9kqQWe
> Управляемое приложение
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5gw4/ebtY8pJvh


Спасибо большое!!!

----------


## Akhmedbekov

Добра всем. У кого-нибудь есть свертка базы для Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана 2.0.11.9. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## kimok1988

> Добра всем. У кого-нибудь есть свертка базы для Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана 2.0.11.9. Заранее спасибо.


Добрый день. Были бы признательны. Если выложите ее.

----------


## Serjan

> Добрый день. Были бы признательны. Если выложите ее.


Конфигурация "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.11.9 от 04.08.2017
http://www.unibytes.com/3XSKu4x_ejgLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

kimok1988 (23.08.2017), Ukei (23.08.2017)

----------


## kimok1988

> Конфигурация "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.11.9 от 04.08.2017
> http://www.unibytes.com/3XSKu4x_ejgLqw-Us4P3UgBB


 обработка -свертка базы есть у кого нибудь?

----------


## Хорват

еще раз добрый день! Не подскажете, при загрузке данных из обработки появляется такая ошибка: {ВнешняяОбработка.Выгрузка  ЗагрузкаДанныхXML.МодульОбъ  екта(147)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ПрочитатьXML)
			ЗаписанноеЗначение = ПрочитатьXML(ЧтениеXML);
по причине:
Ошибка преобразования данных XML: [sfile://C:/Users/Home-PC/Desktop/Выгрузка/тмз.xml][46,4]
В чем может быть проблема? Конфигурации одинаковые. Номенклатура загрузилась. Ошибка только при загрузки доков ТМЗ.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> еще раз добрый день! Не подскажете, при загрузке данных из обработки появляется такая ошибка: {ВнешняяОбработка.Выгрузка  ЗагрузкаДанныхXML.МодульОбъ  екта(147)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ПрочитатьXML)
> 			ЗаписанноеЗначение = ПрочитатьXML(ЧтениеXML);
> по причине:
> Ошибка преобразования данных XML: [sfile://C:/Users/Home-PC/Desktop/Выгрузка/тмз.xml][46,4]
> В чем может быть проблема? Конфигурации одинаковые. Номенклатура загрузилась. Ошибка только при загрузки доков ТМЗ.


Попробуйте такие
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4ZMA/vDDA4mUZL
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KXh5/1ELjUGFsN

----------

Хорват (23.08.2017)

----------


## Yxrain

> еще раз добрый день! Не подскажете, при загрузке данных из обработки появляется такая ошибка: {ВнешняяОбработка.Выгрузка  ЗагрузкаДанныхXML.МодульОбъ  екта(147)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ПрочитатьXML)
> 			ЗаписанноеЗначение = ПрочитатьXML(ЧтениеXML);
> по причине:
> Ошибка преобразования данных XML: [sfile://C:/Users/Home-PC/Desktop/Выгрузка/тмз.xml][46,4]
> В чем может быть проблема? Конфигурации одинаковые. Номенклатура загрузилась. Ошибка только при загрузки доков ТМЗ.


Возможно в наименовании элементов справочников есть неподдерживаемые символы, типа перевод каретки или кавычки или др.

----------

Хорват (23.08.2017)

----------


## maxximulusa

Поделитесь плиззз cf 2.0.16-2.0.19 Базовой бух

----------


## Хорват

> Попробуйте такие
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4ZMA/vDDA4mUZL
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KXh5/1ELjUGFsN


Спасибо большое! Но не помогло. Ошибка изменилась
{ВнешняяОбработка.Выгрузка  ЗагрузкаДанныхXML.МодульОбъ  екта(147)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ПрочитатьXML)
			ЗаписанноеЗначение = ПрочитатьXML(ЧтениеXML);
по причине:
Ошибка преобразования данных XML: [sfile://C:/Users/Home-PC/Desktop/Выгрузка/Документы.xml][1090,24]

----------


## Хорват

> Возможно в наименовании элементов справочников есть неподдерживаемые символы, типа перевод каретки или кавычки или др.


не подскажете как исправить? Спасибо.

----------


## nomadland

Добрый день! Очень нужна конфигурация 1С Рейтинг: Микрокредитная организация

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Спасибо большое! Но не помогло. Ошибка изменилась
> {ВнешняяОбработка.Выгрузка  ЗагрузкаДанныхXML.МодульОбъ  екта(147)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ПрочитатьXML)
> 			ЗаписанноеЗначение = ПрочитатьXML(ЧтениеXML);
> по причине:
> Ошибка преобразования данных XML: [sfile://C:/Users/Home-PC/Desktop/Выгрузка/Документы.xml][1090,24]


Вероятно, что-то не так с каким-либо из ваших документов. Пробуйте выгружать документы частями (закладка дополнительные объекты для выгрузки). Так вы найдете документ, дающий ошибку.

----------

Хорват (24.08.2017)

----------


## Хорват

Добрый вечер. Не подскажете для общепита платформа определенная нужна? Просто первый раз сталкиваюсь. Может есть у кого ломанная, так, посмотреть для общего развития. Спасибо.

----------


## Хорват

> Вероятно, что-то не так с каким-либо из ваших документов. Пробуйте выгружать документы частями (закладка дополнительные объекты для выгрузки). Так вы найдете документ, дающий ошибку.


Спасибо большое за совет! Большую часть доков выгрузил.

----------


## Хорват

Всем доброе утро. У кого нибудь есть внешняя обработка для загрузки ЭСФ? База 8.2 Бух для Кз. Если не сложно, поделитесь пожалуйста. Спасибо!

----------


## Сергеё

День добрый. Есть у кого нибудь ERP 2?

----------


## Инна1970

Здравствуйте! Подскажите можно ли обновить базу с 7.70.271 сразу на 7.70.280?

----------


## Ukei

> День добрый. Есть у кого нибудь ERP 2?


*Конфигурация "ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", релиз 2.1.2.27 от 26.09.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Сергеё (28.08.2017)

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуйте! Подскажите можно ли обновить базу с 7.70.271 сразу на 7.70.280?


 - Можно. Это очень небольшой разрыв.

----------

Инна1970 (25.08.2017)

----------


## Инна1970

Здравствуйте! Пожалуйста поделитесь стандартной обработкой ЗагрузкаВыгрузкаДанных у кого есть для 1с Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 7.7.

----------


## egorik

Народ скиньте пожалуйста конфигурацию Бухгалтерия для Казахстана редакция 2.0.8.16 а то в Вечном Архиве РЕЛИЗОВ его нет ! спасибо заранее

----------


## Ukei

> Народ скиньте пожалуйста конфигурацию Бухгалтерия для Казахстана редакция 2.0.8.16 а то в Вечном Архиве РЕЛИЗОВ его нет ! спасибо заранее


 - Его нет в ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ вот по этой причине:



> Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.8.16
> 
> Внимание! Релиз отозван!

----------


## egorik

> - Его нет в ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ вот по этой причине:


То есть можно установить сразу 2.0.8.17 после 2.0.7.9! и ни каких проблем при дальнейшем обновлении конфигурации с базой не возникнет!?

----------


## TEV

> Здравствуйте! Пожалуйста поделитесь стандартной обработкой ЗагрузкаВыгрузкаДанных у кого есть для 1с Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 7.7.


Выгрузка/загрузка между семерками https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bx...GU1QTN1cm43VDg

----------

ForAnyShit (27.08.2017), Инна1970 (07.09.2017)

----------


## egorik

Подскажите почему у скачаных релизов из вечного архива! После установки в папке C:\Users\User\AppData\Roaming\1C\1Cv82\tmplts\1c\a  ccountingkz отсутствует файлы cf! cfu есть а вот  cf нет! как мне обновить конфигурацию используя эти скачаные релизы! с версии 2.0.7.9 до 2.0.18.11! а версии выше я качал с ветки форума на cnраницах и у них после уcтановки файл cf появляется!

----------


## Ukei

> Подскажите почему у скачаных релизов из вечного архива! После установки в папке C:\Users\User\AppData\Roaming\1C\1Cv82\tmplts\1c\a  ccountingkz отсутствует файлы cf! cfu есть а вот  cf нет! как мне обновить конфигурацию используя эти скачаные релизы! с версии 2.0.7.9 до 2.0.18.11! а версии выше я качал с ветки форума на cnраницах и у них после уcтановки файл cf появляется!


 - Если Вы качаете обновления (updsetup) - то это оригинальные релизы от 1С, в них и не должно быть файлов поставки (cf), а только обновления (cfu). Файлы поставки есть в установках (setup).

----------


## egorik

Понятно! тогда где можно скачать файлы установки setup!? чтобы обновить конфигурацию базы с версии 2.0.7.9 до последней! ведь при каждом последующем обновлении он требует предыдущую версию! и как я знаю обновления должны проходить в строгой последовательности! и что именно тогда обновляет файл updsetup!?

----------


## Yxrain

> Понятно! тогда где можно скачать файлы установки setup!? чтобы обновить конфигурацию базы с версии 2.0.7.9 до последней! ведь при каждом последующем обновлении он требует предыдущую версию! и как я знаю обновления должны проходить в строгой последовательности! и что именно тогда обновляет файл updsetup!?


Скачайте BPKz_2.0.18.11_setup.zip и BPKz_2.0.24.10_setup.zip. В них есть файл cf. Обновите 2.0.7.9 на 2.0.18.11, а его до последнего релиза.

После установки updsetup в каталоге установки есть файл UpdInfo.txt, в нем указано с какой версии возможно обновление.

----------

Ukei (28.08.2017)

----------


## xml24

Здравствуйте не могли бы еще раз выложить файлик для прямой отправки счет-фактур, буду признателен, или на почту отправьте xml24@mail.ru спасибо за ранее!

----------


## xml24

> Держите https://yadi.sk/d/65YSiiVT3GSSTH


Здравствуйте не могли бы еще раз выложить файлик для прямой отправки счет-фактур, буду признателен, или на почту отправьте xml24@mail.ru спасибо за ранее!

----------


## egorik

> Скачайте BPKz_2.0.18.11_setup.zip и BPKz_2.0.24.10_setup.zip. В них есть файл cf. Обновите 2.0.7.9 на 2.0.18.11, а его до последнего релиза.
> 
> После установки updsetup в каталоге установки есть файл UpdInfo.txt, в нем указано с какой версии возможно обновление.


Огромное спасибо!

----------


## elmira.mt

Здравствуйте. Кто обновлял до последнего релиза общепит Проф 2.0.27.1. Там при заполнении "отражения зп в регл учете" выдает ошибку: поле не найдено "ООСМСРасчтетыСфондами.Орг  анизации". 
Может они еще выпустили обновление?

----------


## Tanatus

Здравствуйте! Я только зарегистрировался на сайте. хочу скачать файлы для 1с для Казахстана с адреса http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...атформу!. При переходе на сайт скачивания наhttp://www.unibytes.com/page/unavailable но пишет Sorry, service not allowed. хочу зарегистрироваться на этом файлообменнике . нету кнопки регистрация.
Помогите пож разобраться
Скиньте пожалуйста 1с торговля и склад или УТП для Казахстана для виндоус 7 (с платформой конфигурацией и если можно с чистой базой.) 2 недели на форумах сижу не могу. зашел кажется здесьилюди добрые

----------


## Yxrain

> Здравствуйте! Я только зарегистрировался на сайте. хочу скачать файлы для 1с для Казахстана с адреса http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...атформу!. При переходе на сайт скачивания наhttp://www.unibytes.com/page/unavailable но пишет Sorry, service not allowed. хочу зарегистрироваться на этом файлообменнике . нету кнопки регистрация.
> Помогите пож разобраться
> Скиньте пожалуйста 1с торговля и склад или УТП для Казахстана для виндоус 7 (с платформой конфигурацией и если можно с чистой базой.) 2 недели на форумах сижу не могу. зашел кажется здесьилюди добрые


Приветствую. Для скачивания платформы вот ссылка http://www.unibytes.com/folder/t8cJaaeSiwkB для скачивания конфигурации УТП вот http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post486229 и вот УТ http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post485492

----------

Tanatus (29.08.2017), Ukei (29.08.2017)

----------


## Tanatus

Почему у меня на ссылку юнибет выходит Sorry, service not allowed

----------


## Tanatus

Скиньте пожалуйста кто-нибудь 1с торговля и склад 7 с платформой конфигурацией cf

----------


## !777_777

Доброго времени суток! Тут у общепита опять обновление новое, наверное "косяки" исправляли, скиньте, пожалуйста, релиз 2.0.28.1, заранее спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

- Коллеги, ну если кто-то нуждается в обновлениях Общепита, так значит и cf-ом у вас есть возможность поделиться. Не жадничайте, пожалуйста, для общего блага стараюсь. ;)

----------


## elmira.mt

в отражении зп решили проблему пока так: заполнять по подразделениям отдельно.
других ошибок не нашли

----------


## egorik

Добрый день! вопрос! после обновления конфигурации с версии 2.0.9.7 до версии 2.0.18.11 при первом запуске запускается пакет обработок обновления конфигурации! в окне есть дерево версий обновлений! отмечено только последнее! так как я обновляюсь сразу 2.0.9.7 до 2.0.18.11 то по идее выставляю галочки под подряд на всех версиях начиная с  2.0.9.7! и нажимаю кнопку выполнить после чего появляется бесконечное количество окон с кнопкой выполнить и выбором периода обработки! такие как обработка документов счета фактуры, авансовый отчет и тд! нужно ли их выполнять? процесс довольно длительный после 5 минут тыканья на кнопки Выполнить заканчивается терпение! или может есть какой то автоматический запуск на выполнение чтобы не долбить по мышке!

----------


## board_diwersan

Добрый день знатокам!
Вопрос такой у меня стоит 1с предприятие 8,2 (8,2,14,528)
Конфигурация 2,0для Казахстана (2,0,18,11)
Насколько я понимаю следующее обновление BPKz_2.0.20.12_setup.zip (174.09 MB)строка №102 на первой странице вечного архива релизов. 

Может кто подсказать критические обновления порядок? И верно ли я выбрал следующее обновление? Спасибо за внимание!

----------


## raxa_raxa

Для чего предназначены это ESF оброботки

----------


## Хорват

Добрый день! Ребят поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией Торговля для КЗ 8.2 у кого есть. Спасибо. А еще не подскажете каким образом можно настроить обмен данными между торговлей для кз и бухгалтерией для кз? какая то обработка нужна?

----------


## !777_777

> Добрый день! Ребят поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией Торговля для КЗ 8.2 у кого есть. Спасибо. А еще не подскажете каким образом можно настроить обмен данными между торговлей для кз и бухгалтерией для кз? какая то обработка нужна?


Добрый день. В полном интерфейсе, в сервисе должна быть обработка "Выгрузка в бухгалтерию" и "Выгрузка в торговлю" соответственно. Выгруженный файл загрузить при помощи "Универсальный обмен данными в XML". Все эти обработки можно найти в Операции / Обработки /  "Нужная обработка"

----------

Хорват (05.09.2017)

----------


## Хорват

> Добрый день. В полном интерфейсе, в сервисе должна быть обработка "Выгрузка в бухгалтерию" и "Выгрузка в торговлю" соответственно. Выгруженный файл загрузить при помощи "Универсальный обмен данными в XML". Все эти обработки можно найти в Операции / Обработки /  "Нужная обработка"


Спасибо большое, а можно как то этот процесс подробней описать? Что и как создать, настроить? Или может ссылка на статью какую есть?

----------


## !777_777

> Спасибо большое, а можно как то этот процесс подробней описать? Что и как создать, настроить? Или может ссылка на статью какую есть?


У меня только бухгалтерия, обработка находится Сервис / Обмен данными с "1С Управление торговлей 8 для Казахстана". В настройках выбрать "Настоить обмен данными", там пошагово все интуитивно настраивается, возможно даже не через файл а на прямую (нужно будет указать путь к торговой базе). Я никогда с этим обменом не работал, но все они однотипные. Если выгрузка будет в файл, то загружать при помощи Сервис / Прочие обмены данными / Универсальный обмен данными в формате XML. В любой форме 1С есть кнопка с изображением желтого кружка с вопросиком - это хелп.

----------

Хорват (05.09.2017)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Спасибо большое, а можно как то этот процесс подробней описать? Что и как создать, настроить? Или может ссылка на статью какую есть?


Почитайте здесь
http://chel1c.ru/bp20-ut103-exchange/

----------

Хорват (05.09.2017)

----------


## Хорват

> У меня только бухгалтерия, обработка находится Сервис / Обмен данными с "1С Управление торговлей 8 для Казахстана". В настройках выбрать "Настоить обмен данными", там пошагово все интуитивно настраивается, возможно даже не через файл а на прямую (нужно будет указать путь к торговой базе). Я никогда с этим обменом не работал, но все они однотипные. Если выгрузка будет в файл, то загружать при помощи Сервис / Прочие обмены данными / Универсальный обмен данными в формате XML. В любой форме 1С есть кнопка с изображением желтого кружка с вопросиком - это хелп.


Спасибо большое!!!

----------


## Хорват

> Почитайте здесь
> http://chel1c.ru/bp20-ut103-exchange/


Спасибо большое!!!

----------


## Хорват

Осталось найти управление торговлей))) Если есть у кого последняя поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией.

----------


## AlekseyLis

> Осталось найти управление торговлей))) Если есть у кого последняя поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией.


Управление торговлей для Казахстана ред. 3.1.3.10
https://yadi.sk/d/sbyZDeVH3Mcko7

Управление торговлей для Казахстана ред. 2.2.16.5
https://yadi.sk/d/5oW6c7833MckkN

----------

Хорват (05.09.2017)

----------


## Хорват

> Управление торговлей для Казахстана ред. 3.1.3.10
> https://yadi.sk/d/sbyZDeVH3Mcko7
> 
> Управление торговлей для Казахстана ред. 2.2.16.5
> https://yadi.sk/d/5oW6c7833MckkN


Спасибо большое!!!

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день!
Кто сможет выложить.Конфигурация "1С-Рейтинг: Общепит для Казахстана ПРОФ", редакция Версия 2.0.20

----------


## !777_777

недавно выкладывали где то выше в этой ветке

----------


## bbiko

нужен релиз 3.0.29.11 программного продукта «Госсектор: Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения для Казахстана»

----------


## Инна1970

Здравствуйте! пожалуйста повторите ссылку! она у меня выдает ошибку

----------


## kimok1988

Доброе утро.
Выложите пожалуйста обновления для 1С-Рейтинг: Общепит для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 2.0 (2.0.20.4) до последнего релиза

----------


## !777_777

> Доброе утро.
> Выложите пожалуйста обновления для 1С-Рейтинг: Общепит для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 2.0 (2.0.20.4) до последнего релиза


Доброе. на ст. 75 посмотрите

----------


## !777_777

> Доброе. на ст. 75 посмотрите


в этом архиве последнего релиза 28.хххх не хватает

----------


## AlekseyLis

> в этом архиве последнего релиза 28.хххх не хватает


Так бы и сказали, что нужно обновление 2.0.28.1

1С-Рейтинг: Общепит для Казахстана, ред. 2.0.28.1 (ТОЛЬКО ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ!!!)

https://yadi.sk/d/Mg6ArakD3MhjNY

----------

Хорват (23.05.2018)

----------


## kimok1988

> Доброе. на ст. 75 посмотрите


Спасибо . Общепит для Казахстана ПРОФ что то не могу обновить релиз Конфигурация "1С-Рейтинг: Общепит для Казахстана ПРОФ", редакция 2.0
Версия 2.0.20

не видит обновления

http://www.picshare.ru/view/8271575/

Есть ли дистр без обновления.

----------


## AlekseyLis

> Спасибо . Общепит для Казахстана ПРОФ что то не могу обновить релиз Конфигурация "1С-Рейтинг: Общепит для Казахстана ПРОФ", редакция 2.0
> Версия 2.0.20
> 
> не видит обновления
> 
> http://www.picshare.ru/view/8271575/
> 
> Есть ли дистр без обновления.


а у Вас какая версия конфигурации?

----------


## kmosk

Люди помогите вылечить конфигурацию 1с 7.7 Альфа-Авто: Автозапчасти + автошины ред.3  или сразу вылеченую скачать

----------


## kimok1988

> Спасибо . Общепит для Казахстана ПРОФ что то не могу обновить релиз Конфигурация "1С-Рейтинг: Общепит для Казахстана ПРОФ", редакция 2.0
> Версия 2.0.20
> 
> не видит обновления
> 
> http://www.picshare.ru/view/8271575/
> 
> Есть ли дистр без обновления.


Есть 

http://dropmefiles.com/Ix2t5

----------

Ukei (10.09.2017)

----------


## board_diwersan

Друзья помогите разобраться!
Стояло 1с8,2 (8,2,14,528) когда запустил ругалось на платформу,говорит старая.Я поставил последнюю !_Платформа__8.2.19.130_д_ля.Windows_  _ТУЧЕННАЯ.Все хорошо!
Далее хотел обновить конфигурацию,сейчас стоит (2.0.18.11) Редакция 2,0. Качаю с вечного архива на первой странице строка102- BPKz_2.0.20.12_setup.zip (174.09 MB),затем устанавливаю,но в конфигураторе бри выборе обновлений ничего не видит! Папку указываю верно! В чем дело? Затем нахожу в строке 25 - BPKzBase_2.0.20.12_setup.zip (108.25 MB) тоже качаю устанавливаю и тишина! Что не так? 
Захожу в папку где установлены обновления, открываю readme в самом низу написано:
"Внимание!
Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" предназначена
для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.3 не ниже 8.3.5.1517"
Где наити последние обновления на 8,2 платформу, ткните носом пожалуйста.

----------


## !777_777

> Друзья помогите разобраться!
> Стояло 1с8,2 (8,2,14,528) когда запустил ругалось на платформу,говорит старая.Я поставил последнюю !_Платформа__8.2.19.130_д_ля.Windows_  _ТУЧЕННАЯ.Все хорошо!
> Далее хотел обновить конфигурацию,сейчас стоит (2.0.18.11) Редакция 2,0. Качаю с вечного архива на первой странице строка102- BPKz_2.0.20.12_setup.zip (174.09 MB),затем устанавливаю,но в конфигураторе бри выборе обновлений ничего не видит! Папку указываю верно! В чем дело? Затем нахожу в строке 25 - BPKzBase_2.0.20.12_setup.zip (108.25 MB) тоже качаю устанавливаю и тишина! Что не так? 
> Захожу в папку где установлены обновления, открываю readme в самом низу написано:
> "Внимание!
> Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" предназначена
> для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.3 не ниже 8.3.5.1517"
> Где наити последние обновления на 8,2 платформу, ткните носом пожалуйста.


У вас написано "1С:Предприятие 8.3 не ниже 8.3.5.1517", почему вы ищите 8.2 ? Поставьте платформу 8.3 последнюю, а с обновлениями бывает, если обновляли неправильно. Версию релиза где смотрите? Конфигурация / Поддержка / Настройка поддержки ?

----------

board_diwersan (08.09.2017)

----------


## Хорват

Всем привет! Ребят, не подскажете, вы полнил обмен данными с Бух для кз в 8.2 в Управление торговлей 8.2 через подключение к информационной базе приемнику, но не вижу ни одного документа, пользователи в списке есть но при запуске только администратор. Не могу установить организацию по умолчанию, может что то еще надо заполнить? Как связать 2 эти базы? УТ 8.2 полностью чистая.

----------

board_diwersan (08.09.2017)

----------


## board_diwersan

> У вас написано "1С:Предприятие 8.3 не ниже 8.3.5.1517", почему вы ищите 8.2 ? Поставьте платформу 8.3 последнюю, а с обновлениями бывает, если обновляли неправильно. Версию релиза где смотрите? Конфигурация / Поддержка / Настройка поддержки ?


Поставил последнюю 8.3.10.2168после чего  обновления увидились и поставились успешно!
Форум очень хороший :good: Достал soft получил совет :drinks:

----------


## Tanatus

Здравствуйте! Скиньте пожалуйста печатную форму прайс-листа для 1с 8.2Бухгалтерия для Казахстана (2.0.16.5) (платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.19.90)
Или подскажите как сформировать для печати.
Очень нужная вещь думаю не только для меня. 
Заранее спасибо

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте! Скиньте пожалуйста печатную форму прайс-листа для 1с 8.2Бухгалтерия для Казахстана (2.0.16.5) (платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.19.90)
> Или подскажите как сформировать для печати.
> Очень нужная вещь думаю не только для меня. 
> Заранее спасибо


Попробуйте такие
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6VAX/zKECVyew9
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Csgg/mAh2AmPFd
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EqPf/igaSeXdv6
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/E1k5/7AguyHZc4

----------


## Ukei

> Есть 
> 
> http://dropmefiles.com/Ix2t5


 - Я может чего-то недопонял, но у Вас в архиве ТОЛЬКО обновления, а самой конфигурации там ведь нет?

 - Ещё раз просьба к счастливым обладателям Общепита Проф: поделитесь, плиз, полным конфигом. В идеале - демкой или установкой. Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## AlekseyLis

> - Ещё раз просьба к счастливым обладателям Общепита Проф: поделитесь, плиз, полным конфигом. В идеале - демкой или установкой. Заранее большое спасибо.


Еле вырвал у франчиков...

Конфигурация "1С-Рейтинг: Общепит для Казахстана ПРОФ", редакция 2.0 Версия 2.0.24

https://yadi.sk/d/BP2k8_gC3MmjXo

Обновлять до последней версии нет времени и ключа....

----------

kimok1988 (11.09.2017), Ukei (13.09.2017), Внедр (06.08.2019)

----------


## Adil89

Добрый день. подскажите где найти обновления для это 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.9.2170)

Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, разработка для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» (3.0.9.35)
 пробовал те что закреплены в шапке не получается. будьте добрый подскажите.

----------


## Adil89

> Добрый день. подскажите где найти обновления для это 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.9.2170)
> 
> Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, разработка для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» (3.0.9.35)
>  пробовал те что закреплены в шапке не получается. будьте добрый подскажите.


разобрался спасибо

----------


## Sineglazka

Здравствуйте! У кого есть "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана" 2.0.16.12? Вышла 06.09.17 г.. Может уже кто скачал? Заранее спасибо! Очень жду! И подскажите, пожалуйста, тему, где только ссылки конфигураций для Казахстана были, закрыли? Не могу ее найти на форуме...

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуйте! У кого есть "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана" 2.0.16.12? Вышла 06.09.17 г.. Может уже кто скачал? Заранее спасибо! Очень жду! И подскажите, пожалуйста, тему, где только ссылки конфигураций для Казахстана были, закрыли? Не могу ее найти на форуме...


 - Есть в планах на эту неделю выложить.

----------


## Arabic

Здравствуйте, печально что тему  "1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x. Конфигурации и отчетность - ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ!" Закрыли можно ли как нибудь создать тему для обновления конфигурации 1С 8.3 для Казахстана. Заранее благодарен!.

----------


## AlekseyLis

> Здравствуйте! У кого есть "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана" 2.0.16.12? Вышла 06.09.17 г.. Может уже кто скачал? Заранее спасибо! Очень жду! И подскажите, пожалуйста, тему, где только ссылки конфигураций для Казахстана были, закрыли? Не могу ее найти на форуме...


Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана ред. 2.0.16.12

https://yadi.sk/d/811RFyRa3MuHKp

----------

Sineglazka (16.09.2017), topridder (08.11.2017)

----------


## bbiko

здравствуйте помогите с   релиз 3.0.29.11 программного продукта «Госсектор: Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения для Казахстана»

----------


## Yxrain

> Спасибо . Общепит для Казахстана ПРОФ что то не могу обновить релиз Конфигурация "1С-Рейтинг: Общепит для Казахстана ПРОФ", редакция 2.0
> Версия 2.0.20
> не видит обновления
> http://www.picshare.ru/view/8271575/


Такая же проблема, версия 2.0.20.4, пытаюсь поставить 2.0.21.10, но обнова не видит конфигу.




> а у Вас какая версия конфигурации?


2.0.20.4




> Ещё раз просьба к счастливым обладателям Общепита Проф: поделитесь, плиз, полным конфигом. В идеале - демкой или установкой. Заранее большое спасибо.


https://yadi.sk/d/hFS1oD5q3MwWTJ

----------

kimok1988 (18.09.2017), Ukei (16.09.2017)

----------


## reg7sk

А нет ли у кого конфигурации "Ломбард для Казахстана" в 8.2?
Желательно с "таблеткой".

----------


## Виктор76

Всем привет......Кто нибудь поделитесь конфиг 19.7

----------


## Adil89

Добрый день подскажите есть ли гденибудь на форуме 1С:Документооборот 8 ?

----------


## kimok1988

Здравствуйте! Выложите пожалуйста обновления  с 7.70.271 по 7.70.280 или до последнего релиза.? Заранее спасибо

----------

Ukei (18.09.2017)

----------


## Rosyan

Здравствуйте! Подилитесь последними обновления на «1С: Комплексное управление финансами и бюджетирование для Казахстана»

----------


## Yxrain

> Всем привет......Кто нибудь поделитесь конфиг 19.7


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post383100

Скачайте и установите
BPKz_2.0.18.11_setup.zip 
Скачайте и обновите
BPKz_2.0.19.7_updsetup.zip

и сможете конфигу вытащить

----------

Ukei (19.09.2017)

----------


## AlekseyLis

Большой архив конфигураций Бухгалтерия Для Казахстана (ред 2.0 и 3.0). Вдруг кому-то пригодится

https://yadi.sk/d/JAdsVHmM3N37ko

----------

aragon (19.09.2017), Leya (20.09.2017), lora_021 (04.10.2017)

----------


## AlekseyLis

Бухгалтерия Для Казахстана ред. 3.0.15.21

https://yadi.sk/d/Slx9tDQl3N4VKj

----------

Arabic (21.09.2017), aragon (20.09.2017), raxmet (21.09.2017)

----------


## Наталья*

Скажите, а будет ли обновление для 1С:Предприятие 8 Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, последнее было в феврале релиз 3.0.31.1? А можно с этого релиза как то выгрузить базу чтоб на другой перейти на 1 или 4 для государственных предприятий Казахстана?

----------


## Ukei

> Скажите, а будет ли обновление для 1С:Предприятие 8 Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, последнее было в феврале релиз 3.0.31.1? А можно с этого релиза как то выгрузить базу чтоб на другой перейти на 1 или 4 для государственных предприятий Казахстана?


 - 3.0 после ферваля не было, только 4.0. Выгрузить можно, через Конфигуратор, меню Администрирование. Или просто скопировать папку с базой.

----------


## Наталья*

У меня 1 С 8.3 Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, разработка для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» (2.0.22.20) хотела форму 300 выгрузить в ХМЛ и в кабинет налогоплательщика загрузить, а не получается..... Почему?

----------


## makfromkz

> У меня 1 С 8.3 Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, разработка для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» (2.0.22.20) хотела форму 300 выгрузить в ХМЛ и в кабинет налогоплательщика загрузить, а не получается..... Почему?


Потому что надо обновить вашу базу до последнего релиза. Обновления казахстанских конфигураций связаны в основном с изменениями налоговой и бухгалтерской отчетности.

----------


## Наталья*

Вот сейчас обновила,  при выгрузке в ХМЛ в 1 С пишет что  необходимо открыть данный файл в соответствующем программном обеспечении по вводу ФНО предоставляемой налоговым комитетом?

----------


## makfromkz

> Вот сейчас обновила,  при выгрузке в ХМЛ в 1 С пишет что  необходимо открыть данный файл в соответствующем программном обеспечении по вводу ФНО предоставляемой налоговым комитетом?


Правильно, далье этот xml-файл либо загружайте в кабинете налогоплательщика, либо в программу СОНО

----------

Наталья* (22.09.2017)

----------


## Наталья*

Загружаю ХМЛ в кабинет налогоплательщика и там пишет не верный формат ХМЛ

----------


## bbiko

> Загружаю ХМЛ в кабинет налогоплательщика и там пишет не верный формат ХМЛ


надо через ПО СОНО

----------

Наталья* (22.09.2017)

----------


## Наталья*

Спасибо за подсказки, через СОНО загрузилось.

----------


## Arhangel_url

Здравствуйте. Появилась ли новая криптобиблиотека  для ЭСФ. Скиньте ссылку пожалуйста

----------


## dimus_lug

Помогите решить проблему: после обновления 1с7 на 281 релиз при выгрузке свифта для пенсионного фонда не вставляет в файл реквизиты фонда. а в платежке все правильно печатает. В чем дело?

----------


## Arhangel_url

> Помогите решить проблему: после обновления 1с7 на 281 релиз при выгрузке свифта для пенсионного фонда не вставляет в файл реквизиты фонда. а в платежке все правильно печатает. В чем дело?


Проверьте версию свифта. Уберите галочку во внешних обработка. Использовать свифт файл

----------


## OneO

Добрый вечер, уважаемые форумчани. Поделитесь кто нибудь "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана" релизом старше чем 2.0.22.6. И подскажите пожалуйста какая версия релиза последняя на данный момент.

----------


## Хорват

Всем доброе утро. Не подскажете, пытаюсь перенести данные из 1С 7.7 Бух для КЗ в 8.2 Бух для КЗ с помощью стандартной обработки для переноса данных  в 8.2. В момент когда выбираю пункт Загрузить данные из ИБ, прописывается путь к базе и название, но когда нажимаю  подключиться к ИБ выдает ошибку информационная база занята другим процессом либо нет возможности подключиться монопольно. Что делаю не так? Подскажите пожалуйста.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Всем доброе утро. Не подскажете, пытаюсь перенести данные из 1С 7.7 Бух для КЗ в 8.2 Бух для КЗ с помощью стандартной обработки для переноса данных  в 8.2. В момент когда выбираю пункт Загрузить данные из ИБ, прописывается путь к базе и название, но когда нажимаю  подключиться к ИБ выдает ошибку информационная база занята другим процессом либо нет возможности подключиться монопольно. Что делаю не так? Подскажите пожалуйста.



Запустите 1С 7.7 в режиме "Монитор" и проверьте наличие активных пользователей

----------


## Хорват

> Запустите 1С 7.7 в режиме "Монитор" и проверьте наличие активных пользователей


Никого нет в активных пользователях.

----------


## egorik

Добрый день! помогите решить проблему! После обновления конфигурации до версии 2,0,24,10! НЕ Выходит печатная форма! выдает ошибку Не удалось сформировать внешнюю печатную форму! Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Выполнить): {(16,2)}: Поле не найдена Довереность!

----------


## Виктор76

> Добрый день! помогите решить проблему! После обновления конфигурации до версии 2,0,24,10! НЕ Выходит печатная форма! выдает ошибку Не удалось сформировать внешнюю печатную форму! Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Выполнить): {(16,2)}: Поле не найдена Довереность!


Перезалейте базу..........

----------


## Хорват

Ребята, есть у кого последняя платформа 7.7? Поделитесь пожалуйста. Спасибо.

----------


## egorik

> Перезалейте базу..........


что значит перезалить? прочел в нете что нужно как то удалить старые печатные формы типа они уже не работают в новой версии!? но вот как это сделать! где эти формы почистить!?

----------


## Arhangel_url

> что значит перезалить? прочел в нете что нужно как то удалить старые печатные формы типа они уже не работают в новой версии!? но вот как это сделать! где эти формы почистить!?


возьми cf файл и обнови свою конфигурацию. КРиво встало обновление.

----------


## egorik

> возьми cf файл и обнови свою конфигурацию. КРиво встало обновление.


пробывал обновлять по новой! толку нет! нашел только после какого обновления появляется ошибка , когда обновляюсь до версии 2,0,22,20! после обновления и запуска программы запускается пакет обработок! и там как раз обработка тмз стоит галочка! я ее естественно выполняю! она проходит успешно! а после запуска выходит как раз та самая ошибка

----------


## AlekseyLis

> пробывал обновлять по новой! толку нет! нашел только после какого обновления появляется ошибка , когда обновляюсь до версии 2,0,22,20! после обновления и запуска программы запускается пакет обработок! и там как раз обработка тмз стоит галочка! я ее естественно выполняю! она проходит успешно! а после запуска выходит как раз та самая ошибка


нет больше реквизита "Доверенность". Нужно переписывать внешнюю печатную форму. Удалить их можно в справочнике Внешние печатные формы и обработки (как-то так назывался). Вот там это все дело и искать

----------


## Sulta

Добрый день, не могли бы подсказать где можно найти свежую пропатченную платформу под Mac OSx. 
8.3.7 не запускает новые базы 2.0.24.10
Спасибо!
В ветке с эмуляторами смотрел, ничего не нашел.

----------


## dimson2

А есть у кого новые криптобиблиотеки 1.8?

----------


## Arhangel_url

Походу его ещё не выделили для отдельного обновления.,(

----------


## 101c

Что случилось с веткой *http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...B0%D0%BD%D0%B0* ???

----------


## Grisha81

Библиотека прямого обмена ЭСФ 1.8 

http://rgho.st/8GwjzzGYC 

УПР и обычная форма (нужно менять в конфигураторе Форму обработки). 
По умолчанию управляемая форма.

----------

Arhangel_url (02.10.2017), cntkf (06.10.2017), JeniusXIII (01.02.2018), MuratSh (03.10.2017), Ukei (02.10.2017)

----------


## Grisha81

Библиотека прямого обмена ЭСФ 1.8 

http://rgho.st/8GwjzzGYC 

УПР и обычная форма (нужно менять в конфигураторе Форму обработки). 
По умолчанию управляемая форма.

----------

IPAS (08.01.2018), JeniusXIII (01.02.2018), MuratSh (03.10.2017)

----------


## Хорват

Добрый день! Ребят у кого нибудь есть последнее обновление для УТП 8.2 для КЗ с новыми счетами фактурами? Скиньте пожалуйста. Спасибо!

----------


## Хорват

Добрый вечер. Очень помощь нужна, установил последнее обновление Бух для КЗ 8.2  2.0.25.10. По идее должна была измениться счет фактура, но форма ее после обновления не изменилась, при выгрузке и загрузке на сайт происходит ошибка что СФ не соответствует. В чем может быть проблема? Обновление не корректное и будет дополнение? Или я что то не то делаю? Обновление ставится без предупреждений и ошибок.

----------


## Arhangel_url

в 2.0.25.10 обнови внешнюю обработку обиен ЭСФ.

----------

Хорват (03.10.2017)

----------


## Хорват

> в 2.0.25.10 обнови внешнюю обработку обиен ЭСФ.


Обновил. Без изменений.

----------


## Хорват

> в 2.0.25.10 обнови внешнюю обработку обиен ЭСФ.


Обновил. Без изменений.

----------


## erkin555

> Обновил. Без изменений.


Обновил. Без изменений.

----------


## Хорват

> в 2.0.25.10 обнови внешнюю обработку обиен ЭСФ.


Спасибо большое! Все получилось. Не ту обработку ставил.

----------


## Хорват

> в 2.0.25.10 обнови внешнюю обработку обиен ЭСФ.


Спасибо большое! Все получилось. Не ту обработку ставил.

----------


## Хорват

Добрый день! Ребят у кого нибудь есть последнее обновление для УТП 8.2 для КЗ с новыми счетами фактурами? Скиньте пожалуйста. Спасибо!

----------


## Serjan

http://www.unibytes.com/OImGcGh0FMsL...25BD%25D0%25B0

----------


## TEV

> Спасибо большое! Все получилось. Не ту обработку ставил.


А что значит не ту обработку. Я тоже обновил но выдает ошибку

----------


## TEV

> Спасибо большое! Все получилось. Не ту обработку ставил.


А что значит не ту обработку. Я тоже обновил но выдает ошибку

----------


## erkin555

> Спасибо большое! Все получилось. Не ту обработку ставил.


поделитесь пожалуйста с рабочей обработкой обмена ЭСФ

----------


## erkin555

> Спасибо большое! Все получилось. Не ту обработку ставил.


поделитесь пожалуйста с рабочей обработкой обмена ЭСФ

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день! Библиотека прямого обмена ЭСФ 1.8 кто сможет выложить? заранее спасибо. а то отправка ЭСФ встала после последнего обновления.

----------


## Arhangel_url

> Добрый день! Библиотека прямого обмена ЭСФ 1.8 кто сможет выложить? заранее спасибо. а то отправка ЭСФ встала после последнего обновления.


см.выше. есть тут

----------


## kimok1988

> см.выше. есть тут


http://rgho.st/8GwjzzGYC не работает..... обработку менял. без изменений. как была 1.7 версия так и осталась.

----------


## Arhangel_url

> Добрый день! Библиотека прямого обмена ЭСФ 1.8 кто сможет выложить? заранее спасибо. а то отправка ЭСФ встала после последнего обновления.


если ставишь на бух 2,0 то открой её в конфигураторе и измени форму на неуправ. сохр и открой в клинте. Установи её потом.

----------

kimok1988 (03.10.2017), MuratSh (03.10.2017)

----------


## TEV

> http://rgho.st/8GwjzzGYC не работает..... обработку менял. без изменений. как была 1.7 версия так и осталась.


Это для 3.0  только что проверил работает

----------


## kimok1988

Спасибо помогло.

----------

cominter (03.10.2017)

----------


## cominter

1С:Предприятие 8 Бухгалтерия для Казахстана редакция 2.0.25.10 полный обновление скинте пожалуйста. У меня через XML Выгрузка ЭСФ.

----------


## kimok1988

https://ibb.co/cc5P5b
У кого соединение проходит? криптобиблиотеку обновил . и связи нет. Хотя в сентября связь проходила. проверил доступ к интернету и по портам все норм. даже с чистой БД проверка не проходит. может адреса изменили?

----------


## kimok1988

https://ibb.co/cc5P5b
У кого соединение проходит? криптобиблиотеку обновил . и связи нет. Хотя в сентября связь проходила. проверил доступ к интернету и по портам все норм. даже с чистой БД проверка не проходит. может адреса изменили?

----------


## Arhangel_url

Такая же проблема!!!!!! не знаю куда копать

----------


## bbiko

https://esf.gov.kz:8443/esf-web/ws/ ссылка не открывается наверное обновляють

----------


## bbiko

ошибка в 1с при обновлении версии ЭСФ в настройках  Не удалось обновить версию ИС ЭСФ:Поле объекта не обнаружено (versionResponse)

----------


## Хорват

https://yadi.sk/d/Dq8WoKao3NRUbW внешняя обработка для Бух КЗ 8.2, в 1с меняет счет фактуру как положено. В разделе G появляется 18 столбцов. Версия в параметрах соответствует (2). Но при загрузке на сайт выдает ошибку что форма не соответствует. Хотя в обратную сторону (с сайта в 1С) импортирует без ошибок. Может проблема с самим порталом?

----------


## kimok1988

> ошибка в 1с при обновлении версии ЭСФ в настройках  Не удалось обновить версию ИС ЭСФ:Поле объекта не обнаружено (versionResponse)


v.5.0.0-PROD на сайте , а в 1с 4 версия. может новый релиз 1с будет? формы то изменили , но подключение не поправили 1с рейтинг.

----------


## Arhangel_url

> v.5.0.0-PROD на сайте , а в 1с 4 версия. может новый релиз 1с будет? формы то изменили , но подключение не поправили 1с рейтинг.


Это да.  релиз 1с вышел 29 числа, а шаблоны библиотеки ЭСФ на сайте kgd.gov.kz выложили тоже 29. Должны поправить релиз 1с.  скорее всего 1с рейтинг не успел.

----------


## raxmet

Да судя по обновлению БУХ_3_0_15_28

----------


## TEV

На офсайте вышла инструкция как настраивать ЭСФ http://1c.kz/news/detail/95877/

----------

IPAS (04.10.2017), kimok1988 (04.10.2017), MuratSh (03.10.2017), Хорват (04.10.2017)

----------


## kimok1988

Доброе утро. 

Казахстан: Выпущено дополнение к релизу (2.0.12.10) конфигурации “Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана" на платформе 8 ред. 2.0. Кто сможет выложить? заранее спасибо.

----------


## kimok1988

Доброе утро. 

Казахстан: Выпущено дополнение к релизу (2.0.12.10) конфигурации “Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана" на платформе 8 ред. 2.0. Кто сможет выложить? заранее спасибо.
http://1c.kz/news/detail/95867/

----------


## LoneWerewolf

Народ спасайте! Нужно обновление 1С Общепит для Казахстана с 2.0.1.5 до максимально новой. Заранее большая благодарность!!!

----------


## Eugen88

Аналогичная проблема. Решается правда установкой галочки версии 1, при загрузке. Но потом не отправляет форму. Ошибка.jpg

----------


## kimok1988

А если отправка напрямую идет с 1С , то без обработки новой не как. http://1c.kz/news/detail/95867/

----------


## Eugen88

Обработку уже поставили. И сделали настройку http://1c.kz/news/detail/95877/. Теперь он грузит без ошибки, и пишет что успешно, но ЭСФ в в работе не появляется, ни в одном из разделов.

----------


## Хорват

> Обработку уже поставили. И сделали настройку http://1c.kz/news/detail/95877/. Теперь он грузит без ошибки, и пишет что успешно, но ЭСФ в в работе не появляется, ни в одном из разделов.


Скорее всего на сайте косяк, потому что ниче вообще он не отображает. Такое бывает. А еще новый плагин работает не стабильно, а в паре с Тумаром вообще отказывается работать. И на 10 винде глючит.

----------

Eugen88 (04.10.2017)

----------


## Eugen88

Настроил ЭСФ, банкинг перестал работать, вернули на место, банк работает, счета-фактуры нет. Замкнутый круг. А время идёт, Россия просит счёта-фактуры....

----------


## LoneWerewolf

Ребят, че кто нибудь подкинет обновы на общепит с 2.0.1.5? )

----------


## Mr.DEV!L

Народ поделитесь обновление для Бухгалтерии сельского предприятия для казахстана

----------


## medved12299

> У кого-нибудь есть отчет "Форма 1-ТС" (Отчет о взаимной торговле товарами c государствами- членами Таможенного союза)


Присоединяюсь к вопросу! Интересуют отчеты 1-ТС и 1-ИНВЕСТ для Бухгалтерии для Казахстана.

----------


## cntkf

Так выгрузка из бухгалтерии 8.2 на сайт ЭСФ работает?

----------


## Arhangel_url

Выгружает, но сф пропадают. Потом пишет что их нет в базе . Банкинг и Sryptosocket  не дружат вместе. Одно ломаем другое делаем)))))))

----------


## Хорват

> Так выгрузка из бухгалтерии 8.2 на сайт ЭСФ работает?


 На сайт загрузка проходит без ошибок, но на сайте нигде не отображается.

----------


## cntkf

Выгрузка работает в том случаи когда: релиз 2.0.25.10 + дополнение от 3.10.2017 + настройка версии ИС ЭСФ 5.0.0?

----------


## Хорват

> Выгрузка работает в том случаи когда: релиз 2.0.25.10 + дополнение от 3.10.2017 + настройка версии ИС ЭСФ 5.0.0?


релиз 2.0.25.10 + обработка + настройка версии ИС ЭСФ 5.0.0

----------


## bbiko

С бухгалтерия Казахстана выгрузка на сервер ЭСФ проходить статус обрабатывается. но при получении статуса Пишет что на сервере не найден идентификатор

----------


## Хорват

Ребят, так в итоге у кого нибудь получилось через загрузку/выгрузку xml Бух 82 КЗ нормально загрузить счет фактуру на портал? Без ошибок, с нормальным отображением? Если есть такие, напишите алгоритм пожалуйста.

----------


## Хорват

Уважаемые налогоплательщики! КГД МФ РК доводит до Вашего сведения, что в период с 21:00 ч. 04.10.2017 года по 03:00 ч. 05.10.2017 года ИС «ЭСФ» будет недоступна в связи с проведением работ по переключению на новую версию ЭСФ.

Надеюсь завтра закончится эта эпопея.)))))

----------


## dimus_lug

Казахстан: Выпущена Регламентированная отчетность конфигурации “Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана" на платформе 7.7 ред. 2.5
Обновление 17q3001 от 20.09.2017 г.
 Кто поделится?
Спасибо.

----------


## dimus_lug

Казахстан: Выпущена Регламентированная отчетность конфигурации “Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана" на платформе 7.7 ред. 2.5
Обновление 17q3001 от 20.09.2017 г.
 Кто поделится?
Спасибо.

----------


## Rosyan

Добрый день форумчани 

У кого нибудь есть релизы 1С Комплексное управление финансами и бюджетирование для Казахстана (КУФиБ)... Очень нужен...

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## kimok1988

Всем доброго утра! http://1c.kz/news/detail/95867/ есть у кого. прошу выложить. заранее спасибо

----------


## Serjan

> Всем доброго утра! http://1c.kz/news/detail/95867/ есть у кого. прошу выложить. заранее спасибо


https://yadi.sk/d/Dq8WoKao3NRUbW

----------

Хорват (05.10.2017)

----------


## Хорват

Всем добрый день! Ребят поделитесь пожалуйста 2.0.12.10 УТП для КЗ. Спасибо.

----------


## Yxrain

> Всем добрый день! Ребят поделитесь пожалуйста 2.0.12.10 УТП для КЗ. Спасибо.


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post489035

----------

Хорват (05.10.2017)

----------


## Serjan

1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана", ред. 2.0. версия 2.0.12.10 от 28.09.2017 г. http://filhost.ru/9pagx1yqxlbv.htmlhttp://filhost.ru/3t2vtdinzx0r.html

----------

Хорват (05.10.2017)

----------


## Хорват

Ребят, у кого нибудь получилось загрузить на сайт ис ЭСФ счет фактуры из 1С в новой версии? У меня опять ругается на неверный формат, зато в старом формате загружает, но не хватает данных. Только у меня такая проблема? Поможете советом?

----------


## kimok1988

> Всем добрый день! Ребят поделитесь пожалуйста 2.0.12.10 УТП для КЗ. Спасибо.


http://www.unibytes.com/Acxvj9N72tgL...3UgBB?referer= 

держи

----------

Хорват (05.10.2017)

----------


## Хорват

> http://www.unibytes.com/Acxvj9N72tgL...3UgBB?referer= 
> 
> держи


Спасибо!

----------


## cntkf

Сегодня загружается без ошибки

----------


## Хорват

> Сегодня загружается без ошибки


Подскажите пожалуйста алгоритм обновления.

----------


## cntkf

> Подскажите пожалуйста алгоритм обновления.


Обновление 25 + внешняяобработка ЭСФ + в настройка ИС ЭСФ версия 5.0.0

----------


## cntkf

> Подскажите пожалуйста алгоритм обновления.


Обновление 25 + внешняяобработка ЭСФ + в настройка ИС ЭСФ версия 5.0.0. Работает как прямой способ, так и через XML.

----------


## Хорват

> Обновление 25 + внешняяобработка ЭСФ + в настройка ИС ЭСФ версия 5.0.0. Работает как прямой способ, так и через XML.


Странно. Так же все настроено. Спасибо.

----------


## cntkf

Возможно в базе эсф созданы в версии 1. Нужно нажать автозаполнение и проверить на закладке прочие сведения "версия бланка эсф" должно быть 2

----------

Хорват (05.10.2017)

----------


## Хорват

> Обновление 25 + внешняяобработка ЭСФ + в настройка ИС ЭСФ версия 5.0.0. Работает как прямой способ, так и через XML.


Странно. Все так же настроено.

----------


## Хорват

> Возможно в базе эсф созданы в версии 1. Нужно нажать автозаполнение и проверить на закладке прочие сведения "версия бланка эсф" должно быть 2


Проверил, стоит 2

----------


## Хорват

> Возможно в базе эсф созданы в версии 1. Нужно нажать автозаполнение и проверить на закладке прочие сведения "версия бланка эсф" должно быть 2


Получилось! Ура! Спасибо огромное!

----------


## bbiko

сегодня работает

----------


## bbiko

добрый день а для государственных учреждений ни у кого нету последний релиз 3 версии

----------


## TEV

Блин я даже на сайт зайти не могу ни через один браузер Cryptosocket ошибки всякие выдает

----------


## Хорват

> Блин я даже на сайт зайти не могу ни через один браузер Cryptosocket ошибки всякие выдает


с Хромом сегодня стабильно работает.

----------


## kimok1988

У кого то было такое что, Идинтификатор товара не заполняется автоматически 1(еденицей) . по идее должно если поле идентификатор в карточке не заполнено. В чем может быть проблема?

----------


## bbiko

MS VBA 2013 надо

----------


## bbiko

> Блин я даже на сайт зайти не могу ни через один браузер Cryptosocket ошибки всякие выдает


MS VBA 2013 надо

----------


## cntkf

> Получилось! Ура! Спасибо огромное!


В чем была проблема?

----------


## cntkf

> Получилось! Ура! Спасибо огромное!


В чем была проблема?

----------


## cntkf

> MS VBA 2013 надо


Где взять?

----------


## kimok1988

> MS VBA 2013 надо


Для чего?

----------


## Kuanyshtore

ребята, 2.0.25.10 дополнения скиньте пож

----------


## Хорват

> В чем была проблема?


Автозаполнение в любом случае сделать надо на ранее созданных счет фактурах, даже если были созданы на новой конфигурации.

----------


## Хорват

> ребята, 2.0.25.10 дополнения скиньте пож


https://yadi.sk/d/Dq8WoKao3NRUbW

----------


## bbiko

> Где взять?


Microsoft Visual C++ 2013.

----------

cntkf (05.10.2017)

----------


## bbiko

> Для чего?


Иногда при установке cryptocoket выходить сообщение что нету библиотеки msvcr120.dll для этого оно нужно

----------


## Pas3811

Всем добрый день! Ребят поделитесь пожалуйста 1С-Рейтинг: Нефтебаза 2.0.36.1 от 05.10.2017. Спасибо.

----------


## nartrof

На 2.0.25.10 удалось отправить через XML таким образом: 
1. Версия счёта-фактуры на вкладке «Прочие» — v2 
2. Версия ИС ЭСФ в окне «Параметры подключения к серверу ИС ЭСФ» — 4.0.0 
3. При импорте на сайте поставить галочку «Импорт бланка версии 1 в черновики» 
4. Импортированные счета фактуры будут лежать в разделе В работе – Черновики 

Видимо, разработчики ЭСФ спохватились, что вся страна не может импортировать счета из 1С из-за несостыковки версий, поэтому сменили с 5.0.0 обратно на 4.0.0.

----------

biofox (06.10.2017)

----------


## bbiko

вчера прямой обмен работало нормально. с настройками Обновление 25 + внешняяобработка ЭСФ + в настройка ИС ЭСФ версия 5.0.0

----------


## Dimka_solo

> вчера прямой обмен работало нормально. с настройками Обновление 25 + внешняяобработка ЭСФ + в настройка ИС ЭСФ версия 5.0.0


А что за внешняя обработка и где ее взять?

----------


## Dimka_solo

> вчера прямой обмен работало нормально. с настройками Обновление 25 + внешняяобработка ЭСФ + в настройка ИС ЭСФ версия 5.0.0


А что за внешняя обработка и где ее взять?

----------


## bbiko

Выше есть же дополнение Обмен ЭСФ.epf

----------


## Хорват

Ребят добрый вечер! А не подскажете на УПП нужна внешняя обработка?

----------


## cntkf

> Ребят добрый вечер! А не подскажете на УПП нужна внешняя обработка?


Для УПП не выходила

----------

Хорват (08.10.2017)

----------


## cntkf

> Ребят добрый вечер! А не подскажете на УПП нужна внешняя обработка?


Для УПП не выходила

----------


## Хорват

> Для УПП не выходила


А не подскажете будет или нет? Ограничились только обновлением?

----------


## cntkf

> А не подскажете будет или нет? Ограничились только обновлением?


Все новости здесь http://1c.kz/news/

----------


## cntkf

> А не подскажете будет или нет? Ограничились только обновлением?


Все новости здесь http://1c.kz/news/

----------


## Хорват

> Все новости здесь http://1c.kz/news/


Спасибо!

----------


## dimus_lug

Казахстан: Выпущена Регламентированная отчетность конфигурации “Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана" на платформе 7.7 ред. 2.5

Кто-нибудь поделится?

----------


## biofox

Добрый день, люди не подскажите у Вас тут нет Обновлений или Просто чистая база(последняя), для ГП. ?

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день у кого есть СверткаИнформационнойБазы для УТП . Заранее спасибо. а то 6 лет базе и она разрослась. ищу обработку.

----------


## Refox

Добрый день выложите пожалуйста Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 1.0.33.1 от 05.10.17

----------


## mivipvl

Доброго времени суток! Подскажите где взять базу номеклатуры (выгрузку справочника рабочей аптеки) для Аптеки для Казахстана? Может кто поделится?

----------


## Хорват

Всем добрый день! Не подскажете, При выполнении задачи "Обработка создание  счетов фактур выданных" в 1С УПП 8.2 появляется ошибка:ВнешняяОбработка.Гр  упповоеСозданиеСчетовФакт  урВыданных.Форма.Форма.Фор  а(24)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Заполнить)
		ЭСФ.Заполнить(Строка.СчетФ  ктура);
по причине:
Ошибка при выполнении обработчика - 'ОбработкаЗаполнения'
по причине:
{ОбщийМодуль.ЭСФСервер.Мод  ль(194)}: Метод объекта не обнаружен (ПолучитьТекущуюВерсиюЭСФ  API)
		ЭСФ.Заполнить(Строка.СчетФ  ктура);


Я так понимаю не хватает внешней обработки? Где ее взять?

----------


## cntkf

> Добрый день, люди не подскажите у Вас тут нет Обновлений или Просто чистая база(последняя), для ГП. ?


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...E%D0%9A!/page5

----------

biofox (10.10.2017), Ukei (10.10.2017)

----------


## cntkf

> Добрый день выложите пожалуйста Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 1.0.33.1 от 05.10.17


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...E%D0%9A!/page5

----------

Refox (10.10.2017), Ukei (10.10.2017)

----------


## Rosyan

Добрый день, Коллеги
     Не подскажите может кто то сталкивался при отправки ЭСФ выходит ошибка "TNVED_CODE_INCONSISTENT"
     Как можно решить?

Спасибо заранее

----------


## Rosyan

Добрый день, Коллеги

     Не подскажите может кто то сталкивался при отправки ЭСФ выходит ошибка "TNVED_CODE_INCONSISTENT"
     Как можно решить?

Спасибо заранее

----------


## Хорват

> Добрый день, Коллеги
> 
>      Не подскажите может кто то сталкивался при отправки ЭСФ выходит ошибка "TNVED_CODE_INCONSISTENT"
>      Как можно решить?
> 
> Спасибо заранее


Импорт? Цифра 2 Стоит? Если да, то проверьте поле ТНВЭД, оно должно в базе соответствовать наименованию.

----------

Rosyan (12.10.2017)

----------


## Rosyan

Отправка получателю ЭСФ
Новый точечный рисунок.jpg

----------


## bbiko

здравствуйте помогите с ухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана ред. 1	1.0.33.1

----------


## Refox

> здравствуйте помогите с ухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана ред. 1	1.0.33.1


*Поддерживаю!*

----------


## Refox

> здравствуйте помогите с ухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана ред. 1	1.0.33.1


*Поддерживаю!*

----------


## Alik_5002

Всем привет.
У кого нибудь есть внешняя компонента для работы с криптографией? Не могу отправлять ЭСФ из 1С.
За ранее спасибо.

----------


## Serjan

ИС ЭСФ недоступна 11 октября 2017 года с 13:00 по 14:30 ч. времени г. Астана 

Источник: http://pro1c.kz/news/zakonodatelstvo...meni-g-astana/
© pro1c.kz

----------


## Alik_5002

У меня проблема в 1С.
При нажатии на кнопку "Отправить получателю через ИС ЭСФ", выходит сообщение "Не удалось подключить внешнюю компоненту для работы с криптографией". Может кто нибудь её выложить?

----------


## Alik_5002

У меня проблема в 1С.
При нажатии на кнопку "Отправить получателю через ИС ЭСФ", выходит сообщение "Не удалось подключить внешнюю компоненту для работы с криптографией". Может кто нибудь её выложить?
Конфигурация "Управление торговым предприятием" 2.0.12.10

----------


## dimus_lug

> У меня проблема в 1С.
> При нажатии на кнопку "Отправить получателю через ИС ЭСФ", выходит сообщение "Не удалось подключить внешнюю компоненту для работы с криптографией". Может кто нибудь её выложить?
> Конфигурация "Управление торговым предприятием" 2.0.12.10


Аналогично для бухгалтерии - тоже нужно Спасибо

----------


## biofox

Здравствуйте, я установил внешнюю обработку для Отправки ЭСФ, после загрузки на сайт ЭСФ у меня не переносятся Единицы измерения и Идентификатор товара, может кто сталкивался и знает как помочь, Заранее спасибо

----------


## zceiko

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста последним обновлением 1с Бухгалтерия для Казахстана.

----------


## Yxrain

Здравствуйте. Кто может поделиться регламентированной отчетностью конфигурации “Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана" на платформе 7.7 ред. 2.5

Обновление 17q3001 от 20.09.2017 г.

----------


## Yxrain

> Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста последним обновлением 1с Бухгалтерия для Казахстана.


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post489035

----------

Ukei (12.10.2017)

----------


## aragon

интересует "Бухгалтерии сельского предприятия для казахстана"
есть у кого ?

----------


## Ukei

> интересует "Бухгалтерии сельского предприятия для казахстана"
> есть у кого ?


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.22.6 от 27.05.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

aragon (12.10.2017), Eugen88 (13.10.2017)

----------


## bbiko

Здравствуйте. Кто знает какой код подставить в графе ЭСФ при реализации бензина в графе происхождение?  Там значения от 1 до 6. спасибо

----------


## Eugen88

Извиняюсь за оффтоп, я думаю этот вопрос и соответственно ответ не сюда, но все же отвечу. Все правила заполнения счётов-фактур с 1 октября тут http://pro1c.kz/articles/elektronnye...rya-2017-goda/ . В вашем случае 2 или 4, в зависимости где произведён бензин.

----------


## Dami

Здравствуйте! Подскажите пожалуйста, после всех обновлений не могу получить ЭСФ от поставщиков в 1С. А также когда отправляю ЭСФ в 1С (заполнены все строки), то на сайте http://esf.gov.kz/ отображается ЭСФ с пустыми строками. Как исправить данную проблему?

----------


## bbiko

> Здравствуйте! Подскажите пожалуйста, после всех обновлений не могу получить ЭСФ от поставщиков в 1С. А также когда отправляю ЭСФ в 1С (заполнены все строки), то на сайте http://esf.gov.kz/ отображается ЭСФ с пустыми строками. Как исправить данную проблему?


а какая версия эсф?

----------


## Dami

> а какая версия эсф?


4.0.0 Версия

----------


## Хорват

> 4.0.0 Версия


Нужно в 1с перевести на 5.0.0

----------


## Хорват

> 4.0.0 Версия


 http://1c.kz/news/detail/95877/ тут подробно описано как настроить в 1С. А внешнюю обработку ставили?

----------


## bbiko

> Здравствуйте! Подскажите пожалуйста, после всех обновлений не могу получить ЭСФ от поставщиков в 1С. А также когда отправляю ЭСФ в 1С (заполнены все строки), то на сайте http://esf.gov.kz/ отображается ЭСФ с пустыми строками. Как исправить данную проблему?


у нас настроена как указана выше и при прямом обмене все работает Бухгалтерия 2

----------


## Refox

Здравствуйте! Выложите пожалуйста - ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана 2.1.2.60 от 04.10.17г.

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день!

При отправке ЭСФ ошибка: TNVED CODE NOT_FOUND
При отправке электронной счет фактуры выходит ошибка TNVED CODE NOT_FOUND, данная ошибка означает что указанный Код ТНВЭД не найден.

Необходимо обновить классификатор Кодов ТНВЭД, в последних релизах классификатор был обновлен.

Прошу выложить классификатор Кодов ТНВЭД , а то не могу найти самый последний. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## bbiko

> Добрый день!
> 
> При отправке ЭСФ ошибка: TNVED CODE NOT_FOUND
> При отправке электронной счет фактуры выходит ошибка TNVED CODE NOT_FOUND, данная ошибка означает что указанный Код ТНВЭД не найден.
> 
> Необходимо обновить классификатор Кодов ТНВЭД, в последних релизах классификатор был обновлен.
> 
> Прошу выложить классификатор Кодов ТНВЭД , а то не могу найти самый последний. Заранее спасибо.


Можно просмотреть на http://kgd.gov.kz/tnved/

----------

kimok1988 (16.10.2017)

----------


## Хорват

Всем добрый день! Не подскажете есть у кого обновление для Управление торговлей 8.2, последнее? Не могли бы поделиться?

----------


## AlekseyLis

> Всем добрый день! Не подскажете есть у кого обновление для Управление торговлей 8.2, последнее? Не могли бы поделиться?


Управление Торговлей для Казахстана ред. 2.2.17.4

https://yadi.sk/d/PHJzLMQi3NnqfH

----------

Arhangel_url (17.10.2017), Хорват (16.10.2017)

----------


## Хорват

> Управление Торговлей для Казахстана ред. 2.2.17.4
> 
> https://yadi.sk/d/PHJzLMQi3NnqfH


Спасибо большое!

----------

Arhangel_url (17.10.2017)

----------


## ginie1978

Приветствую форумчане. Такой вопрос криптобиблиотека для "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3" и "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 2" одинаковая или они отличаются? Если у кого есть можете скинуть?

----------


## cntkf

У кого-нибудь есть последний релиз "Нефтепродукты"?

----------


## kimok1988

> Можно просмотреть на http://kgd.gov.kz/tnved/


Спасибо. оказалось коды не верны были в ЭСФ . код не найден в карточке. Еще раз спс. ЭСФ ушли.

----------


## Хорват

Ребят еще такой вопрос, при переносе данных (обмен данными) между бух для кз и УТ КЗ при формировании отчета продажи по оплате за период, не получается вывести человека который продал товар (ответственное лицо). В чем может быть проблема. Обмен данными настраиваю первый раз.

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день. Есть у кого нибудь
http://1c.kz/news/detail/95927/
http://1c.kz/news/detail/95268/?sphrase_id=3289
http://1c.kz/news/detail/92964/?sphrase_id=3289

А то сверку БД 1С УТП хочу сделать. и ищу обработки для обрезки БД 1С так как База весит больше 500гб и она с 2013-2017г

----------


## slai

> здравствуйте помогите с ухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана ред. 1	1.0.33.1


*Поддерживаю!*

----------


## Refox

> *здравствуйте помогите с ухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана ред. 1	1.0.33.1
> Поддерживаю!!*


Поддерживаю!

----------


## bbiko

При установке криптобиблиотеки пишет Поле объекта не обнаружен (Идентификационный номер) 1С 8,3 для ГУ 4,0.13.2

----------


## Akhmedbekov

> Добрый день. Есть у кого нибудь
> http://1c.kz/news/detail/95927/
> http://1c.kz/news/detail/95268/?sphrase_id=3289
> http://1c.kz/news/detail/92964/?sphrase_id=3289
> 
> А то сверку БД 1С УТП хочу сделать. и ищу обработки для обрезки БД 1С так как База весит больше 500гб и она с 2013-2017г


Добрый день. Пробывал не получилось. Если получиться поделись пжл. те же грабли только с 2012-2017.

1C Свертка
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CKLQ/4PNnWhgJM

Буду благодарен

----------

kimok1988 (19.10.2017)

----------


## gogle

Добрый день, есть у кого обновление последнее на нефтебазу? Очень нужно

----------


## aigar

Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/122546/

----------


## KuanyshKa

> А нет ли у кого конфигурации "Ломбард для Казахстана" в 8.2?
> Желательно с "таблеткой".


тоже ищу...

----------


## makfromkz

> Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/122546/


А мы написали свою конфу на УФах как подсистему к БУХ КЗ 3.0, потому как  "Ломбард для Казахстана" в 8.2?" нам не угодил своей аналитикой

----------


## makfromkz

> Здравствуйте. Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/122546/


А мы написали свою конфу на УФах как подсистему к БУХ КЗ 3.0, потому как  "Ломбард для Казахстана" в 8.2?" нам не угодил своей аналитикой

----------


## cooler_100

Приветстую! Народ у кого есть новая обработка ЭСФ к версии 2.0.25.10 «Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0». от 17.10.2017? Скиньте пожалуйста

----------


## AlekseyLis

> Приветстую! Народ у кого есть новая обработка ЭСФ к версии 2.0.25.10 «Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0». от 17.10.2017? Скиньте пожалуйста


https://yadi.sk/d/U7TOZj_O3P2wY7

Только она от 16.10.20.17, от 17-го не было

----------

cooler_100 (26.10.2017), dimus_lug (24.10.2017), Ukei (24.10.2017), Хорват (24.10.2017)

----------


## dimus_lug

> https://yadi.sk/d/U7TOZj_O3P2wY7
> 
> Только она от 16.10.20.17, от 17-го не было


А для 3.0 есть?  Спасибо

----------


## AlekseyLis

> А для 3.0 есть?  Спасибо


https://yadi.sk/d/YKXUJNMB3P3n66

----------

dimus_lug (24.10.2017), Ukei (24.10.2017)

----------


## AlekseyLis

Обработка Обмен ЭСФ от 16.10.2017 для конфигурации УТП для Казахстана 2.0.12.13

https://yadi.sk/d/ImWXcZvu3P4u2c

----------

cooler_100 (26.10.2017)

----------


## TEV

> https://yadi.sk/d/U7TOZj_O3P2wY7
> 
> Только она от 16.10.20.17, от 17-го не было


А не для базовой можно если есть

----------

Serjan (26.10.2017)

----------


## ForAnyShit

1С:Предприятие 7.7. Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана"  редакция 2.5

Обновление 17q3001 от 20.09.2017 ТУТ
Самораспаковщик с чистой 7.70.281 со всеми крайними регламентированными отчетами, начиная с 2012 года, ТУТ

----------

Erkanat79 (27.10.2017), PIRG (28.10.2017), Serjan (26.10.2017), Ukei (25.10.2017)

----------


## Maksims

Поделитесь пожалуйста нефтебазой

----------


## Erkanat79

Добрый день поделитесь пожалуйста с Конфигурация "РАРУС: Аптека для Казахстана", релиз 2.2.1.16 от 18.08.2017 
желательно с таблеткой или подскажите как вылечить. заранее спасибо

----------


## Serjan

Спасибо!!!

----------


## kimok1988

> А не для базовой можно если есть


https://yadi.sk/d/3LbXBeoR3P8tJU УТП ЭСФ последняя. держи

----------

dimus_lug (29.10.2017)

----------


## TEV

> https://yadi.sk/d/3LbXBeoR3P8tJU УТП ЭСФ последняя. держи


Спасибо конечно но имелось ввиду БК 2.0.25.10 а для УТП выше есть

----------


## AlekseyLis

> Спасибо конечно но имелось ввиду БК 2.0.25.10 а для УТП выше есть


https://yadi.sk/d/YmvWWwJd3P9H7i

----------

dimus_lug (29.10.2017), TEV (27.10.2017), Ukei (27.10.2017)

----------


## aigar

Можите еще раз выложить, пожалуйста

----------


## aigar

> https://yadi.sk/d/U7TOZj_O3P2wY7
> 
> Только она от 16.10.20.17, от 17-го не было


Можете еще раз выложить, пожалуйста

----------


## sashaz7

Привет всем. Может кто поделится крипто-библиотекой для прямой отправки ЭСФ ?

----------


## Хорват

Всем доброго времени суток. Помогите советом. При переносе данных из Бух для КЗ 8.2 в УТ КЗ 8.2 все переносится кроме документов ПКО (приходно кассовый ордер), основная сумма стоит, а все остальные поля по нулям. Не могли бы подсказать как перенести эти документы? Вообще задача стоит сформировать Анализ продаж, Отчет по продажам, Все формируется кроме кассы и банка. Может у кого то внешний отчет есть, буду очень благодарен. Спасибо.

----------


## cntkf

> Всем доброго времени суток. Помогите советом. При переносе данных из Бух для КЗ 8.2 в УТ КЗ 8.2 все переносится кроме документов ПКО (приходно кассовый ордер), основная сумма стоит, а все остальные поля по нулям. Не могли бы подсказать как перенести эти документы? Вообще задача стоит сформировать Анализ продаж, Отчет по продажам, Все формируется кроме кассы и банка. Может у кого то внешний отчет есть, буду очень благодарен. Спасибо.


Какой релиз бухгалтерии и торговли?

----------


## Хорват

> Какой релиз бухгалтерии и торговли?


Бух для КЗ 2.0.25.10 УТ для КЗ 2.2.17.4.

----------


## Ольга1304

Добрый вечер, скиньте пожалуйста ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ 8.3.10.2252 от 27.04.2017, в архиве  очень большой объем лишнего, для бузгалтерии КЗ проф и портативную тоже, заранее спасибо.

ОС Виндоус 7 профес, 32 разр

----------


## KuanyshKa

> Добрый день! Очень нужна конфигурация 1С Рейтинг: Микрокредитная организация


Господа, тоже ищется. Прошу, поделитесь!

----------


## cntkf

> Бух для КЗ 2.0.25.10 УТ для КЗ 2.2.17.4.


После обновления на релиз 25.10 нужно было запусть обработку переход с релиза 24.10. Меню справка дополнение к описанию - Запуск пакета обработок обновления конфигурации - поставить галку переход с 2.0.24 и выполнить.

----------


## Хорват

> После обновления на релиз 25.10 нужно было запусть обработку переход с релиза 24.10. Меню справка дополнение к описанию - Запуск пакета обработок обновления конфигурации - поставить галку переход с 2.0.24 и выполнить.


Это все сделано было. Обновились правила обмена данными. Но результат не изменился.

----------


## Хорват

> После обновления на релиз 25.10 нужно было запусть обработку переход с релиза 24.10. Меню справка дополнение к описанию - Запуск пакета обработок обновления конфигурации - поставить галку переход с 2.0.24 и выполнить.


Получилось. При первом обмене, после обмена данными типа справочники, номенклатура и т.д. перед обменом данными по документам, необходимо зайти в УТ и поменять в параметрах учета валюту с USD на KZT, после чего произвести обмен документами. Теперь возникла следующая проблема, ПКО не привязывается к реализации, но проводятся нормально. В чем может быть проблема?

----------


## Ольга1304

3.0.16.10 бухгалтерия КЗ проф скиньте обновлекние конфигурации. Пожалуйста, спасибо заранее огромное.

----------


## AlekseyLis

> 3.0.16.10 бухгалтерия КЗ проф скиньте обновлекние конфигурации. Пожалуйста, спасибо заранее огромное.


https://yadi.sk/d/0F55Sywb3PJDYv

----------

dimus_lug (01.11.2017), R1tteN (07.11.2017), Ольга1304 (01.11.2017)

----------


## anonymouskz

Поделитесь 3.0.16.10 бухгалтерия КЗ базовой, пожалуйста

----------


## oksi

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста, при открытии новой базы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.19.76), Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, обновленной последним релизом, выходит вот такая ошибка:{РегистрСведений.Св  денияОСтавкахОСМС.МодульМ  енеджера(3,2)}: Ожидается оператор препроцессора
#<<?>>Область СлужебныеПроцедурыИФункци  и
{РегистрСведений.СведенияО  СтавкахОСМС.МодульМенедже  а(44,2)}: Ожидается оператор препроцессора
#<<?>>КонецОбласти
Помогите пожалуйста. И при обновлении уже существующих баз, примерно такая же ошибка. Я простой пользователь, может быть я сделала, что то не так?

----------


## Ane4ka1C

Ребятки, у кого есть 1С-Рейтинг6 налоговый мониторинг (МОП) релиз 3.2.25.2 для 1С Бухгалтерии для Казахстана 3.0. Поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста, при открытии новой базы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.19.76), Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, обновленной последним релизом, выходит вот такая ошибка:{РегистрСведений.Св  денияОСтавкахОСМС.МодульМ  енеджера(3,2)}: Ожидается оператор препроцессора
> #<<?>>Область СлужебныеПроцедурыИФункци  и
> {РегистрСведений.СведенияО  СтавкахОСМС.МодульМенедже  а(44,2)}: Ожидается оператор препроцессора
> #<<?>>КонецОбласти
> Помогите пожалуйста. И при обновлении уже существующих баз, примерно такая же ошибка. Я простой пользователь, может быть я сделала, что то не так?


 - А Вы посмотрите в ReadMe.txt от последнего обновления какие там требования к платформе.

----------

oksi (01.11.2017)

----------


## oksi

{РегистрСведений.СведенияО  СтавкахОСМС.МодульМенедже  а(3,2)}: Ожидается оператор препроцессора
#<<?>>Область СлужебныеПроцедурыИФункци  и
{РегистрСведений.СведенияО  СтавкахОСМС.МодульМенедже  а(44,2)}: Ожидается оператор препроцессора
#<<?>>КонецОбласти
Помогите пожалуйста. И при обновлении уже существующих баз, примерно такая же ошибка. Я простой пользователь, может быть я сделала, что то не так?

----------


## oksi

не выходит почему то полностью сообщение (((

----------


## oksi

> Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста, при открытии новой базы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.19.76), Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, обновленной последним релизом, выходит вот такая ошибка:{РегистрСведений.Св  денияОСтавкахОСМС.МодульМ  енеджера(3,2)}: Ожидается оператор препроцессора
> #<<?>>Область СлужебныеПроцедурыИФункци  и
> {РегистрСведений.СведенияО  СтавкахОСМС.МодульМенедже  а(44,2)}: Ожидается оператор препроцессора
> #<<?>>КонецОбласти
> Помогите пожалуйста. И при обновлении уже существующих баз, примерно такая же ошибка. Я простой пользователь, может быть я сделала, что то не так?


 вот так может видно будет

----------


## dimus_lug

[QUOTE=oksi;490290]Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста, при открытии новой базы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.19.76), Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, обновленной последним релизом, выходит вот такая ошибка:

необходимо обновиться до версии 8.3.9.хх

----------

oksi (02.11.2017)

----------


## kimok1988

Доброе утро!
Есть у кого то уже 
http://1c.kz/news/index.php
“Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана,  от 31.10.2017	
"Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" на платформе 8 ред. 2.0 от 30.10.2017
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Хорват

Всем добрый день! Ребят выручайте, нужен внешний отчет Бух КЗ 8.2 для Формирования анализа продаж. Если у кого есть поделитесь пожалуйста? Либо подскажите, при выполнении обмена между БУХ КЗ и УТ КЗ документы ПКО не привязываются к реализации, все проводится, но в реализации в связанных доках ПКО не отражается, что можно сделать?

----------


## kimok1988

Доброе утро. У кого нибудь есть дополнение к УТП “Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, от 31.10.2017. Обработка ЭСФ.

----------


## m23nik2007

Уважаемые коллеги. Будьте так любезны выложить 1С-Рейтинг: Нефтебаза 2.0.36.1, или поделитесь ссылкой на оную. Если у кого есть. 
Спасибо за ранее.

----------


## board_diwersan

Добрый вечер!
не могу открыть вечный архив. Он теперь платный или у меня что то не так отображается?

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый вечер!
> не могу открыть вечный архив. Он теперь платный или у меня что то не так отображается?


 - Он есть и будет оставаться бесплатным. Только что проверил - нормально открывается.

----------


## Refox

Добрый вечер! Выложите пожалуйста обновление - ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана	2.1.2.60 от 04.10.17г.

----------


## Alex2030alex

Всем доброго времени суток! Нужна помощь требуется Конфигурация "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана" 3,0 и выше у кого есть поделитесь, и если у кого нибудь программа для работы с кпк для сбора заявок со всеми ключами доступами и тд, торговое предприятие забивать я ручную заявки уже устали. заранее спасибо

----------


## TEV

Привет всем у кого нибудь есть последняя надеюсь обработка ЭСФ за 30.10.17 для БК 2.0.25.10

----------


## Yxrain

> Всем доброго времени суток! Нужна помощь требуется Конфигурация "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана" 3,0 и выше у кого есть поделитесь, и если у кого нибудь программа для работы с кпк для сбора заявок со всеми ключами доступами и тд, торговое предприятие забивать я ручную заявки уже устали. заранее спасибо


Здравствуйте. УТП существует только версии 2.0 

https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post489672

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день 300 форма для 1С УТП не вышла еще?

----------


## Yxrain

> Добрый день 300 форма для 1С УТП не вышла еще?


нет, пользуйтесь http://1c.kz/news/

----------


## bbiko

здравствуйте не поможете с релиз 4.0.13.3 конфигурации «Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана» ред. 4.0

----------


## dimus_lug

обновление ЭСФ для базовой 2 и 3
E-S-F-20171027

А у кого есть проф ?

----------

cntkf (08.11.2017), ForAnyShit (09.11.2017), TEV (08.11.2017)

----------


## cntkf

> обновление ЭСФ для базовой 2 и 3
> E-S-F-20171027
> 
> А у кого есть проф ?


У меня есть подозрение,что внешние обработки идентичны.

----------


## cooler_100

Вот... правда ссылки не мои  2.0 http://rgho.st/8h6JQP7DS       3.0 http://rgho.st/8h6JQP7DS

----------

cntkf (08.11.2017), TEV (08.11.2017)

----------


## cntkf

> Вот... правда ссылки не мои  2.0 http://rgho.st/8h6JQP7DS       3.0 http://rgho.st/8h6JQP7DS


Две ссылки одинаковые.

----------


## dimus_lug

> У меня есть подозрение,что внешние обработки идентичны.


может и неодинаковы - у базовой нет прямой выгрузки на сервер.

----------


## cooler_100

сорри вот для 3.0 http://rgho.st/7XJnv2QSz

----------

cntkf (10.11.2017), dimus_lug (09.11.2017)

----------


## bbiko

Здравствуйте . Помогите с ОСМС. Удерживаются ли отчисления в ОСМС от пособие на оздоровления для работников ГУ . в 1С для ГУ версия 4 в последнем релизе ДЛЯ РЕДАКТИРОВАНИЕ НЕ ДОСТУПЕН 

1СС.jpg

----------


## cntkf

> сорри вот для 3.0 http://rgho.st/7XJnv2QSz


Это для 15 релиза, но уже вышел 16.

----------


## Хорват

Всем добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста внешним отчетом Анализ продаж Бух для КЗ 8.2, у кого есть. Спасибо большое.

----------


## PasHik

Здравствуйте Всем! Помогите разобраться, пытаюсь обновить Бух 2,0 до последнего релиза а мне выдает ошибку что данное обновление только для такой то версии. Версия Бух у меня 2.0.15.5 подставляю ей обновления по порядку а он говорит что не содержит для этой версии и так далее. Не могу понять как обновить до меня кто то сделал типо обновление и теперь версии пляшут не могу разобраться. Помогите кто что знает.

----------


## kimok1988

> Здравствуйте Всем! Помогите разобраться, пытаюсь обновить Бух 2,0 до последнего релиза а мне выдает ошибку что данное обновление только для такой то версии. Версия Бух у меня 2.0.15.5 подставляю ей обновления по порядку а он говорит что не содержит для этой версии и так далее. Не могу понять как обновить до меня кто то сделал типо обновление и теперь версии пляшут не могу разобраться. Помогите кто что знает.


Добрый день! Выложите вашу конф. проверю.

----------

PasHik (15.11.2017)

----------


## makfromkz

> ............а он говорит что не содержит для этой версии и так далее. ...........


У вас релиз поставщика не соответствует релизу основной конфигурации.
Релиз поставщика смотрите в КОНФИГУРАЦИЯ-ПОДДЕРЖКА-НАСТРОЙКА ПОДДЕРЖКИ.

Увы, вам скорее всего надо обратиться к знающим людям

----------


## PasHik

В поддержке написано 2,0,15,5

----------


## PasHik

> Добрый день! Выложите вашу конф. проверю.


Сюда выложить?

----------


## kimok1988

> Сюда выложить?


Хотите сюда хотите в ЛС напишите.:)

----------


## bbiko

> Здравствуйте Всем! Помогите разобраться, пытаюсь обновить Бух 2,0 до последнего релиза а мне выдает ошибку что данное обновление только для такой то версии. Версия Бух у меня 2.0.15.5 подставляю ей обновления по порядку а он говорит что не содержит для этой версии и так далее. Не могу понять как обновить до меня кто то сделал типо обновление и теперь версии пляшут не могу разобраться. Помогите кто что знает.


не базовая одна,

----------


## emliy40520

У кого есть конфигурация «1С-Рейтинг: Управление государственными закупками» или что нибудь подобное?

----------


## PasHik

> не базовая одна,


А какая?

----------


## R1tteN

Здравствйте, возникла такая проблема, скачал 1С Рейтинг Общепит, но при открытии "Рецептуры" вылазит окно с про соединение с сервером, и что не найдены рабочие ключи. Как можно это решить?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте Всем! Помогите разобраться, пытаюсь обновить Бух 2,0 до последнего релиза а мне выдает ошибку что данное обновление только для такой то версии. Версия Бух у меня 2.0.15.5 подставляю ей обновления по порядку а он говорит что не содержит для этой версии и так далее. Не могу понять как обновить до меня кто то сделал типо обновление и теперь версии пляшут не могу разобраться. Помогите кто что знает.


Возможно, следует обновить платформу. Какой релиз платформы у вас?
Проверьте, возможно обновился релиз конфигурации, но не обновилась база данных (активен ли пункт "Конфигурация - Обновить конфигурацию базы данных)

----------


## PasHik

> Возможно, следует обновить платформу. Какой релиз платформы у вас?
> Проверьте, возможно обновился релиз конфигурации, но не обновилась база данных (активен ли пункт "Конфигурация - Обновить конфигурацию базы данных)


Нет не активен! Все спасибо всем разобрался, помогли!

----------


## R1tteN

> Здравствйте, возникла такая проблема, скачал 1С Рейтинг Общепит, но при открытии "Рецептуры" вылазит окно с про соединение с сервером, и что не найдены рабочие ключи. Как можно это решить?


 Подскажите пожалуйста

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Подскажите пожалуйста


Сторонние разработчики дополнительно защищают свои конфигурации лицензиями. Чтобы пользоваться функционалом необходимо либо приобретать лицензию, либо использовать отученные конфигурации, либо найти того, кто отучит.

----------


## R1tteN

Так я отсюда, с этой темы скачивал, получается тут нерабочие конфигурации выложены?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Так я отсюда, с этой темы скачивал, получается тут нерабочие конфигурации выложены?


Почему же не рабочие? Конфигурация взята с сайта разработчика и она рабочая, только требует лицензию.

----------


## R1tteN

> Почему же не рабочие? Конфигурация взята с сайта разработчика и она рабочая, только требует лицензию.


Ну работать то я с ней один фиг не могу) В неё можно зайти и все работает, кроме вкладки "Общепит". Причем ключи вроде бы прилагаются, но программа их не видит.

----------


## misterx89

Добрый день! Можете скинуть криптобиблиотеку для обычного приложения. Ссылка не действительна. Заранее благодарствую!:)

----------


## PasHik

Всем привет! Помогите! При обновлении конфига бух редакции 8.2 с версии 2_0_21_3 до версии 2_0_25_10 (кстати последней) выходит ошибка: шибка загрузки документа.
по причине:
Ошибка преобразования данных XDTO:
НачалоСвойства: template	Форма: Элемент	Тип: {http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema}anyType
по причине:
Ошибка преобразования данных XDTO:
НачалоСвойства: tableCell	Форма: Элемент	Тип: {http://v8.1c.ru/8.1/data-composition-system/area-template}TableCell
по причине:
Ошибка преобразования данных XDTO:
НачалоСвойства: item	Форма: Элемент	Тип: {http://v8.1c.ru/8.1/data-composition-system/core}ParameterValue
по причине:

(версия платформы тоже последняя 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.19.130)
Кто сталкивался? Подскажите что сделать? Как быть?

----------


## R1tteN

Может кто нибудь выложить "отученный" Общепит?

----------


## AlekseyLis

> Всем привет! Помогите! При обновлении конфига бух редакции 8.2 с версии 2_0_21_3 до версии 2_0_25_10 (кстати последней) выходит ошибка: шибка загрузки документа.
> по причине:
> Ошибка преобразования данных XDTO:
> НачалоСвойства: template	Форма: Элемент	Тип: {http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema}anyType
> по причине:
> Ошибка преобразования данных XDTO:
> НачалоСвойства: tableCell	Форма: Элемент	Тип: {http://v8.1c.ru/8.1/data-composition-system/area-template}TableCell
> по причине:
> Ошибка преобразования данных XDTO:
> ...



Добрый день, платформа для данной конфигурации должна быть не ниже 8.3.8.2197.

----------


## Yxrain

> Всем привет! Помогите! При обновлении конфига бух редакции 8.2 с версии 2_0_21_3 до версии 2_0_25_10 (кстати последней) выходит ошибка: шибка загрузки документа.
> по причине:
> Ошибка преобразования данных XDTO:
> НачалоСвойства: template	Форма: Элемент	Тип: {http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema}anyType
> по причине:
> Ошибка преобразования данных XDTO:
> НачалоСвойства: tableCell	Форма: Элемент	Тип: {http://v8.1c.ru/8.1/data-composition-system/area-template}TableCell
> по причине:
> Ошибка преобразования данных XDTO:
> ...


Запускать под версией не ниже 8.3.8

----------


## Yxrain

> Может кто нибудь выложить "отученный" Общепит?


Попробуйте поискать в ветке Российских конфигураций таблетку на Общепит от Раруса. Как вариант может помочь.

----------


## dimus_lug

> Всем привет! Помогите! При обновлении конфига бух редакции 8.2 с версии 2_0_21_3 до версии 2_0_25_10 (кстати последней) выходит ошибка: шибка загрузки документа.
> по причине:
> Ошибка преобразования данных XDTO:
> НачалоСвойства: template	Форма: Элемент	Тип: {http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema}anyType
> по причине:
> Ошибка преобразования данных XDTO:
> НачалоСвойства: tableCell	Форма: Элемент	Тип: {http://v8.1c.ru/8.1/data-composition-system/area-template}TableCell
> по причине:
> Ошибка преобразования данных XDTO:
> ...


необходимо перейти на весию от 8.3ю9.хх и выше

----------


## Хорват

Добрый день! Есть у кого нибудь внешняя обработка для автоматической отправки эсф для УТП 8.2 для Кз? если есть поделитесь пожалуйста. Спасибо!

----------


## PasHik

> Запускать под версией не ниже 8.3.8


Да я уже и сам в тот момент это понял. Спасибо всем

----------


## Favorite IP

Тоже очень нужен. Не поделитесь со мной?

----------


## Favorite IP

> здравствуйте не поможете с релиз 4.0.13.3 конфигурации «Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана» ред. 4.0


Оочень нужен этот релиз. Плиз поделитесь если есть! Заранее благодарю

----------


## 2tk

Ребята, у кого есть обновления на семерку 1с Бухгалтерия для Казахстана с 7.70.274 - 7.70.279 поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## 2tk

Осталось найти 7.70.274 - 275. Плиз

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Осталось найти 7.70.274 - 275. Плиз


Почему бы не обновиться сразу на 7.70.279? Если есть сомнения - сперва на копии базы.

----------


## 2tk

не сам буду делать, а так дал апдейты и... усе:confused:

----------


## AlekseyLis

Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ред 3.0.16.15

https://yadi.sk/d/M3yf8cPK3Pqrkw

----------

amerlin (24.05.2018), aragon (20.11.2017), raxmet (20.11.2017)

----------


## kairapuz

> Осталось найти 7.70.274 - 275. Плиз


Бухгалтерия 7.7 (274-275).rar

----------

2tk (21.11.2017)

----------


## bbiko

Здравствуйте. помогите с советом. Кто использует Бухгалтерию для государственных учреждении релиз 4  Как настраиваете удержания ОСМС у меня не доступно к редактированию  как в картинке

----------


## 2tk

> Бухгалтерия 7.7 (274-275).rar


Безмерно:good:. Отправлю, проконсультирую и совесть моя чиста

----------


## zceiko

Доброго дня! Поделитесь пожалуйста внешней формой 871 («Реестр договоров аренды (пользования)» для Казахстана. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## bondik0007@

Добрый день! Можете поделиться базой "Торговля и склад" очень нужно.

----------


## 101c

День добрый! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, новым релизом *Розница для Казахстана 2.2.1.15*

----------


## AlekseyLis

> День добрый! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, новым релизом *Розница для Казахстана 2.2.1.15*


https://yadi.sk/d/5r4EKd-c3PtT4W

----------

101c (21.11.2017), Ukei (21.11.2017), Алисеенко Марк (10.03.2022)

----------


## Ukei

- Ребятки, а установки Базовой Розницы ни у кого случаем нет?

----------


## aigar

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HTAf/NB24LH5wo

----------


## aigar

> Оочень нужен этот релиз. Плиз поделитесь если есть! Заранее благодарю


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HTAf/NB24LH5wo

----------

R1tteN (23.12.2017), Ukei (21.11.2017)

----------


## caipo

Добрый день, у кого есть  Крипто библиотека для 1С 8.3 Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## Ane4ka1C

Ребята, поделитесь у кого есть Управление торговлей CF-ка. Обновления есть, но конфы самой нет(((( Поделитесь кто-нибудь.

----------


## caipo

Попробуй здесь скачать http://www.unibytes.com/kEqsv6Rv4KcLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

Ane4ka1C (23.11.2017)

----------


## caipo

> Ребята, поделитесь у кого есть Управление торговлей CF-ка. Обновления есть, но конфы самой нет(((( Поделитесь кто-нибудь.


Попробуй здесь скачать http://www.unibytes.com/kEqsv6Rv4KcLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------


## AlekseyLis

> Ребята, поделитесь у кого есть Управление торговлей CF-ка. Обновления есть, но конфы самой нет(((( Поделитесь кто-нибудь.


Управление Торговлей для Казахстана ред 2.2.17.4

https://yadi.sk/d/PHJzLMQi3NnqfH

Управление Торговлей для Казахстана ред 3.1.4.8

https://yadi.sk/d/-LIIMTia3PwiNM

----------

Ane4ka1C (23.11.2017), BylDoZEr777 (08.12.2017)

----------


## dongluk

Добрый день,есть у кого новый релиз . Выпущен релиз (2.0.25.15) конфигурации «Бухгалтерия для Казахстана (базовая)» на платформе 8 ред. 2.0. Дайте сылочку пожалуйста

----------


## Ane4ka1C

> Добрый день,есть у кого новый релиз . Выпущен релиз (2.0.25.15) конфигурации «Бухгалтерия для Казахстана (базовая)» на платформе 8 ред. 2.0. Дайте сылочку пожалуйста


Добрый день! Держи Бухгалтерия для КЗ релиз 2.0.25.15  https://yadi.sk/d/ob0CDr8l3Pwm9U

----------

dongluk (23.11.2017)

----------


## dongluk

> Добрый день! Держи Бухгалтерия для КЗ релиз 2.0.25.15  https://yadi.sk/d/ob0CDr8l3Pwm9U


Большое спасибо, благодарю!

----------


## bbiko

> Добрый день! Держи Бухгалтерия для КЗ релиз 2.0.25.15  https://yadi.sk/d/ob0CDr8l3Pwm9U


файл удален?

----------


## Ane4ka1C

> файл удален?


Да, я убрала уже.

----------


## dongluk

Бухгалтерия для КЗ релиз 2.0.25.15 для базовой есть ?  то что была сылка выше  это для не базовая .

----------


## caipo

> Бухгалтерия для КЗ релиз 2.0.25.15 для базовой есть ?  то что была сылка выше  это для не базовая .


Держи http://www.unibytes.com/j2wj9zavkdgLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

dimus_lug (23.11.2017), Ukei (23.11.2017)

----------


## dimus_lug

> Держи http://www.unibytes.com/j2wj9zavkdgLqw-Us4P3UgBB


а для про 2.0.25.15? СПАСИБО

----------


## Ane4ka1C

> а для про 2.0.25.15? СПАСИБО


РЕбята, кому Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ред. 2.0 релиз 2.0.25.15. Качайте https://yadi.sk/d/bkZhKfnh3PxqHX

----------

bbiko (23.11.2017), dimus_lug (23.11.2017), R1tteN (23.12.2017)

----------


## caipo

> а для про 2.0.25.15? СПАСИБО


Вот держи http://www.unibytes.com/5Thz7P5JOxULqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------


## caipo

Народ помогите с криптобиблиотекой для 1с 8.3  для выгрузки ЭСФ очень надо.

----------


## bbiko

> Вот держи http://www.unibytes.com/5Thz7P5JOxULqw-Us4P3UgBB


там BPKz_2.0.25.10_setup.zip

----------


## caipo

> там BPKz_2.0.25.10_setup.zip


Какая разница, установи, потом из папки временных файлов можешь взять .cf файл для обновления или же установить прямо в 1с  новую базу из шаблона.

----------


## dongluk

> Держи http://www.unibytes.com/j2wj9zavkdgLqw-Us4P3UgBB


А есть 2.0.25.15, сылка на версию 2.0.25.10(она уже есть) =) надо базовое обновление на 2.0.25.15 не для про.

----------


## Ukei

> А есть 2.0.25.15, сылка на версию 2.0.25.10(она уже есть) =) надо базовое обновление на 2.0.25.15 не для про.


 - Есть. См. 1-е сообщение темы.

----------


## caipo

> - Есть. См. 1-е сообщение темы.


К сожалению нету.

----------


## bondik0007@

Добрый день!
Можете поделиться Управление ИТ отделом 8, очень нужно.

----------


## bbiko

> - Есть. См. 1-е сообщение темы.


есть в вечном архиве!

----------


## bbiko

> А есть 2.0.25.15, сылка на версию 2.0.25.10(она уже есть) =) надо базовое обновление на 2.0.25.15 не для про.



есть в вечном архиве

----------


## dongluk

> есть в вечном архиве


А ссылку на вечный архив можно ?

----------


## Ukei

> А ссылку на вечный архив можно ?


 - В 1-м сообщении этой темы.

----------


## dongluk

> есть в вечном архиве


Спасибо огромное благодарю

----------


## Refox

Добрый день!
Можете поделиться - ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана 2.1.3.2 от 22.11.17г.
Очень нужно.Заранее спасибо!

----------


## caipo

> Добрый день!
> Можете поделиться - ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана 2.1.3.2 от 22.11.17г.
> Очень нужно.Заранее спасибо!


есть такие только:

ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана 

релиз 2.1.2.58 setup+upd [?] 
релиз 2.1.2.27 от 26.09.16 setup+upd [?] 
релиз 2.1.2.24 от 11.07.16 setup [?] 
релиз 2.1.1.6 от 25.12.15 setup+upd [?]

----------


## biofox

Всем Большое спасибо

----------


## caipo

> Доюрый день, может кто подкинуть на ГП 1,0,32,5 ? Можно и все последующие.


могу достать в обмен на криптобиблиотеку для ЭСФ для 1С 8.3.

----------


## biofox

Спасибо вам большое я нашел уже.

----------


## KuanyshKa

Народ, ищется:
1. Ломбард для Казахстана
2. Микрокредитная организация (МКО)
У кого есть? Кто может поделиться?

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день! Кто сможет выложить общепит для Казахстана конф без ключа и с ключом . заранее спасибо. а то на 8.2 стоит старый релиз. хотим перейти на 8.3

----------


## kimok1988

> Может кто нибудь выложить "отученный" Общепит?


Поддерживаю

----------


## Serjan

не подскажите где есть обработка криптобиблиотека 1,8

----------


## SocraDT

> не подскажите где есть обработка криптобиблиотека 1,8


https://yadi.sk/d/owuANv0-3QcZcV

----------

altviser (19.02.2018), cntkf (02.02.2018), dimus_lug (15.12.2017), IPAS (08.01.2018), Rus Lan (24.03.2021), Serjan (15.12.2017), slawaforum (02.02.2018)

----------


## caipo

Спасибо, тебе добрый человек.

----------


## Serjan

Спасибо!!!

----------


## kimok1988

Доброе утро!
Дополнение к версии 2.0.12.13 «Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, ред.2.0
»Обработка "Обмен электронными счетами-фактурами"
Обновлен классификатор "Перечень изъятий" в соответствии с Приказом Министра национальной экономики Республики Казахстан от 10 ноября 2017 года № 379.
Исправлены выявленные замечания. 

Кто сможет выложить »Обработка "Обмен электронными счетами-фактурами"?

----------


## Yxrain

> Доброе утро!
> Дополнение к версии 2.0.12.13 «Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, ред.2.0
> »Обработка "Обмен электронными счетами-фактурами"
> Обновлен классификатор "Перечень изъятий" в соответствии с Приказом Министра национальной экономики Республики Казахстан от 10 ноября 2017 года № 379.
> Исправлены выявленные замечания. 
> 
> Кто сможет выложить »Обработка "Обмен электронными счетами-фактурами"?


https://yadi.sk/d/CLp20OSJ3QdZBa

----------

dimus_lug (15.12.2017), ForAnyShit (21.12.2017), kimok1988 (15.12.2017), Rus Lan (24.03.2021), Ukei (16.12.2017)

----------


## dimus_lug

> https://yadi.sk/d/CLp20OSJ3QdZBa


А тоже самое для бухгалтерии?

----------


## Ukei

> А тоже самое для бухгалтерии?


 - А название темы прочитать?

----------


## dimus_lug

13.12.2017
Казахстан: Выпущено дополнение к релизу (2.0.25.15) конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 2.0

Есть у кого-нибудь?

----------


## Serjan

http://www.unibytes.com/ok_XzhrqU48L...3UgBB?referer=

----------

dimus_lug (19.12.2017)

----------


## bbiko

Здравствуйте. Как установить дополнения к конфигурации. Например ту которая выше. скачала запустила открыла конфигуратор Обновить но там не видно,

----------


## TEV

> Здравствуйте. Как установить дополнения к конфигурации. Например ту которая выше. скачала запустила открыла конфигуратор Обновить но там не видно,


Дополнения устанавливаются в режиме 1с предприятия, в описании дополнения есть инструкция

----------


## Yxrain

> Здравствуйте. Как установить дополнения к конфигурации. Например ту которая выше. скачала запустила открыла конфигуратор Обновить но там не видно,


Последовательность подключения внешней обработки:
1. Распаковать архив в любой каталог жесткого диска.
2. В режиме 1С:Предприятия открыть форму списка справочника "Внешние обработки".
3. В форме списка необходимо выбрать предопределенный элемент "Обработка "Обмен электронными счетами-фактурами"" и открыть его.
4. В форме элемента необходимо установить переключатель "Использовать:" в положение "Файл", выбрать файл обработки "ОбменЭСФ.epf".
5. Нажать кнопку "ОК".

----------

bbiko (20.12.2017), Serjan (20.12.2017)

----------


## AlekseyLis

> 13.12.2017
> Казахстан: Выпущено дополнение к релизу (2.0.25.15) конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 2.0
> 
> Есть у кого-нибудь?


Обработка "Обмен ЭСФ (Перечень изъятий)" для *Бухгалтерия* 2.0

https://yadi.sk/d/hREEZ0jO3Qmt95


Обработка "Обмен ЭСФ (Перечень изъятий)" для *УТП* 2.0

https://yadi.sk/d/L8AXjjyX3QmtBN

----------

bbiko (20.12.2017), cntkf (20.12.2017), dimus_lug (22.12.2017), ForAnyShit (21.12.2017), IPAS (08.01.2018), kimok1988 (21.12.2017), PIRG (22.12.2017), R1tteN (23.12.2017), raxmet (20.12.2017), SocraDT (20.12.2017), Хорват (04.01.2018)

----------


## TEV

> Обработка "Обмен ЭСФ (Перечень изъятий)" для *Бухгалтерия* 2.0
> 
> https://yadi.sk/d/hREEZ0jO3Qmt95
> 
> 
> Обработка "Обмен ЭСФ (Перечень изъятий)" для *УТП* 2.0
> 
> https://yadi.sk/d/L8AXjjyX3QmtBN


А для 3.0 и 2.0 проф версии нету

----------


## Refox

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

cntkf (19.01.2018)

----------


## Refox

> СКАЧАТЬ


для 3.0 и 2.0  версии  Бухгалтерия для Казахстана

----------

ForAnyShit (29.12.2017), TEV (25.12.2017)

----------


## ddk89

Есть у кого  Микрокредитная организация, за ранее спасибо

----------


## Serjan

Всех с Новым Годом!!!

----------


## Ukei

- Ребятки, большая просьба: Если у кого есть возможность поделиться своим архивом форм отчетности 7.7 - скиньте ссылки, плиз, сюда или в личку. Буду очень признателен.

----------


## kairtel

поделитесь ссылками на бухгалтерия 7.7 казахстан всеми релизами

----------


## Мадижан

Друзья, если у кого то обновления по нефтебазе 2.0.36.1,  2.0.37.1 можете залить, плиз

----------


## Leya

> - Ребятки, большая просьба: Если у кого есть возможность поделиться своим архивом форм отчетности 7.7 - скиньте ссылки, плиз, сюда или в личку. Буду очень признателен.



http://rgho.st/6Mt9cl5FX
регламентированная отчетность 2015-2017 гг

----------

Ukei (04.01.2018)

----------


## Leya

> поделитесь ссылками на бухгалтерия 7.7 казахстан всеми релизами


версии с 269 по 281

http://rgho.st/6CYj9pZdm

----------

kairtel (04.01.2018), Ukei (04.01.2018)

----------


## 1c_diwersant

Всем добрый день!
Вопрос такой уcтановил ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ 8.3.10.2252 от 27.04.2017 базу сформировал отсюда BPKzBase_2.0.24.10_updsetup.zip (55.43 MB). Как загрузить справочники банков реквизиты и прочее. Есть ли еще какие дополнения, что бы загрузить и ве справочники загрузились. Казахстан. Спасибо!

----------


## h2lion

Всем доброго дня!
Может ли кто-нибудь поделиться:
Общепит отученный v 2.0.2* (Рейтинг)
Ресторан отученный  v 1.0.14.6 и выше (Рейтинг) 
Заранее спасибо)

----------


## kge

Помогите пожалуйста найти обновления на бухгалтерию строительной организации для казахстана. у меня 3,0,13,20

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день. Кто сможет скинуть правила выгрузки БУХ 2.5 в ЗУП 2.5. А то с бух необходимо всю зарплату в зуп. сумма начислений не переносится.

----------


## makfromkz

> Д Кто сможет скинуть правила выгрузки БУХ 2.5 в ЗУП 2.5........


Выгрузите их из встроенной обработки в ЗУПе "ВыгрузкаДанныхВБухгалтер  ю"

----------


## kimok1988

> Выгрузите их из встроенной обработки в ЗУПе "ВыгрузкаДанныхВБухгалтер  ю"


мне нужно из бух выгрузить в зуп. а не из зуп в бух

----------


## Хорват

Добрый день! Ребята не могли бы поделиться кадровым учетом для КЗ у кого есть. Спасибо!

----------


## Виктор76

Уважаемые формучане всех с Новым годом........Кто нибудь поделиться формой ТТН для 8.3......... спасибо.......

----------


## Хорват

Всем добрый день! Ребята не могли бы поделиться криптобиблиотекой для автоматической отправки ЭСФ, УТП для КЗ. И не могли бы подсказать как ее установить? Спасибо.

----------


## Хорват

> Всем добрый день! Ребята не могли бы поделиться криптобиблиотекой для автоматической отправки ЭСФ, УТП для КЗ. И не могли бы подсказать как ее установить? Спасибо.


1с 8.2 Управление Торговым Предприятием

----------


## Виктор76

Уважаемые формучане всех с Новым годом........Кто нибудь поделиться формой ТТН для 8.3......... спасибо.......

----------


## biofox

Добрый день, а вечный архив все закрылся ?

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день, а вечный архив все закрылся ?


 - Были небольшие проблемы на сервере, сейчас все работает.

----------


## biofox

Запрошенный URL не может быть получен
Невозможно определить IP-адрес по имени узла www.unibytes.com Проверьте адрес на корректность.

Странно, но он так и не работает, уже через фригейт пробывал все равно не находит

----------


## biofox

Добрый день может кто конфигурацию 3.0.18.11 скинуть (для создания чистой базы)

----------


## Ukei

> Запрошенный URL не может быть получен
> Невозможно определить IP-адрес по имени узла www.unibytes.com Проверьте адрес на корректность.
> 
> Странно, но он так и не работает, уже через фригейт пробывал все равно не находит


 - Тут может помочь не фригейт, а тор. Была проблема с DNS, она решается обычно за 2-4 часа. Так что сейчас все у всех уже должно открываться. Судя по скачиваниям, так и есть.

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день может кто конфигурацию 3.0.18.11 скинуть (для создания чистой базы)


 - В 1-м сообщении темы смотрели?

----------


## kge

сервер не найден пишет(((

----------


## biofox

Через ТОР открылось, все нормально

----------


## Dami

> сервер не найден пишет(((


Здравствуйте! Тоже самое, сервер не найден. Когда заработает?

----------


## TEV

Все отлично работает проблем нет

----------


## Ukei

- Проблемы в РФ остались у тех, кто на Мегафоне. М.б. в РК тоже есть подобный оператор. Все заработает, никаких ограничений на сервера не наложено.

----------


## Хорват

Добрый день! Очень нужна крипто билибиотка для ЭСФ . Где можно её добыть кроме как при настройке обмена электронными счетами-фактурами? Вообще существует ли она в свободном доступе? Не могли бы подсказать где ее найти? Спасибо!

----------


## TEV

> Добрый день! Очень нужна крипто билибиотка для ЭСФ . Где можно её добыть кроме как при настройке обмена электронными счетами-фактурами? Вообще существует ли она в свободном доступе? Не могли бы подсказать где ее найти? Спасибо!


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D0%B0/page117

----------

Хорват (20.01.2018)

----------


## Хорват

> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D0%B0/page117


Спасибо огромное!!! Не могли бы подсказать еще как ее установить?

----------


## Ukei

> Спасибо огромное!!! Не могли бы подсказать еще как ее установить?


 - О каком продукте речь?

----------


## combatt

Господа помогите! Поставил по ошибке базовую конфигурацию (была типовая), а теперь не могу обновить обратно :-(

----------


## Ukei

> Господа помогите! Поставил по ошибке базовую конфигурацию (была типовая), а теперь не могу обновить обратно :-(


 - Делаете рез. копию, снимаете с поддержки, загружаете cf нужной Вам версии.

----------

combatt (21.01.2018)

----------


## Sulta

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста свежей ломанной версией платформы для MacOSx, 8.3.7 которая в теме с платформами очень старая. Хотя бы 8.3.8 или свежее. Спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста свежей ломанной версией платформы для MacOSx, 8.3.7 которая в теме с платформами очень старая. Хотя бы 8.3.8 или свежее. Спасибо.


 - После 8.3.8 ломанных МАС-платформ в свободном доступе не было.

----------


## Хорват

> - О каком продукте речь?


Уже разобрался. Спасибо большое!

----------


## Sulta

> - После 8.3.8 ломанных МАС-платформ в свободном доступе не было.


А ссылку на 8.3.8 не скините?

----------


## Sulta

При отправке сообщение сайт подвис и в итоге два сообщения, как удалить его?

----------


## Ukei

> А ссылку на 8.3.8 не скините?


 - У меня в подписи есть ссылка на тему с платформой, там в 1-м посте есть архив.

----------


## vicogim

Всем привет, у кого есть релиз 7.70.281 конфигурации «Бухгалтерский учет 7.7 для Казахстана» базовая, выложите пожалуйста. Срочно нужно.

----------


## menone_dastan

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, нужно срочно обновление конфигурации для "Зарплата и кадры для государственных организаций Казахстана" начиная с 1.0.25 версии.

----------


## Виктор76

> Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, нужно срочно обновление конфигурации для "Зарплата и кадры для государственных организаций Казахстана" начиная с 1.0.25 версии.


http://www.unibytes.com/folder/zI5uVDcYVlYB

----------


## Виктор76

> Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, нужно срочно обновление конфигурации для "Зарплата и кадры для государственных организаций Казахстана" начиная с 1.0.25 версии.


http://www.unibytes.com/folder/zI5uVDcYVlYB

----------

RuslanB85 (25.01.2018)

----------


## bbiko

здравствуйте бухгалтерии для государственных учреждений и предприятии новых релизов нету, заранее спасибо

----------


## caipo

Всем привет! Подскажите пожалуйста, можно установить криптобиблиотеку для прямой отправки ЭСФ. в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 Бухгалтерия для Казахстана профессиональная версия.

----------


## missorin

Добрый день!
У кого есть комплект регламентированной налоговой отчетности актуальной для релиза "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, разработка для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» (2.0.25.15)".
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## armansky

Всем привет! Когда выйдет новый релиз конфигурации «Бухгалтерский учет 7.7 для Казахстана» с обновлениями за 2018 год,соц.отчисления 3,5%,и тд.?

----------


## Хорват

> Всем привет! Подскажите пожалуйста, можно установить криптобиблиотеку для прямой отправки ЭСФ. в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 Бухгалтерия для Казахстана профессиональная версия.


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D0%B0/page117 
выше тема обсуждалась

----------


## missorin

Доброго времени суток всем!
Подскажите а обновление на 8.2 Бухгалтерия для Казахстана с формой 910.00 за 2 полугодие 2017 г. уже вышло?
Если вышло поделитесь комплектом отчетности с 910.00 пожалуйста.

----------


## missorin

Добрый день всем!
Кому нужна новая платформа ссылка ниже.
Технологическая платформа 8.3, версия 8.3.11.2954

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/H1Jq/yeqEnmvA7

----------


## Kuanyshtore

а как быть с лицензией?

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день всем!
> Кому нужна новая платформа ссылка ниже.
> Технологическая платформа 8.3, версия 8.3.11.2954
> 
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/H1Jq/yeqEnmvA7


 - Она пока сырая. Да и не одна конфигурация пока не требует 8.3.11.

----------


## Ukei

> а как быть с лицензией?


 - Если речь о платформе, то лекарства уже есть, по ссылке на платформу у меня в подписм, на последней странице этой темы.

----------


## RuslanB85

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, нужно срочно обновление конфигурации для "Зарплата и кадры для государственных организаций Казахстана" начиная с 1.0.25 версии.[IMG] загрузить фото[/IMG]

----------

Ukei (26.01.2018)

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, нужно срочно обновление конфигурации для "Зарплата и кадры для государственных организаций Казахстана" начиная с 1.0.25 версии.[IMG] загрузить фото[/IMG]


 - Могу помочь с обновлениями, пишите в ЛС.

----------


## biofox

Добрый день, Нужно обновление Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 1 (1.0.33.3) Спасибо

----------


## erkin555

Здравствуйте. Нужно обновление Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0 версия 2.0.26 от 29.01.2018. Заранее благодарю Вас

----------


## Refox

> Здравствуйте. Нужно обновление Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0 версия 2.0.26 от 29.01.2018. Заранее благодарю Вас


Еще не вышло!

----------


## Yxrain

Здравствуйте. Есть ли у кого нибудь файл конфигурации Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП для Казахстана версии 2.0.12.5? Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуйте. Есть ли у кого нибудь файл конфигурации Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП для Казахстана версии 2.0.12.5? Заранее благодарен!


 - Из установки можно вытащить.

----------


## SocraDT

Всем привет)




> В результате изменений ФЛК, в настоящее время при отправке дополнительных счетов-фактур из 1С может возникать отказ в приеме ЭСФ с сообщением об ошибке вида: «Количество (объем) отсутствует. номер строки: ...».  Ошибка возникает в случаях, когда в дополнительном ЭСФ содержатся строки с пустым или нулевым значением в графе «Количество». Проблема зарегистрирована в службе поддержки ИС ЭСФ и в службе поддержки типовых решений 1С. Ожидается, что в течение нескольких дней она будет устранена. Для обхода сложившейся ситуации в настоящее время можно обратится в службу поддержки типовых решений 1С для получения внешней обработки 
> 
> Источник: https://pro1c.kz/hotline/tipovye-res...lnitelnom-esf/
> © pro1c.kz


Нужна та самая обработка.

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуйте. Нужно обновление Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0 версия 2.0.26 от 29.01.2018. Заранее благодарю Вас


 - В 1-м сообщении темы, ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ. Там обновление, установка будет ближе к концу недели.

----------


## Refox

> - В 1-м сообщении темы, ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ. Там обновление, установка будет ближе к концу недели.


Последний пост

----------


## Ukei

> Последний пост[/URL]


  - Базовой нет, переходника нет.

----------


## Refox

Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой версии

----------


## Yxrain

> - Из установки можно вытащить.


Тогда вопрос, есть ли у кого нить установка Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП для Казахстана версии 2.0.12.5 или ниже?

В вечном архиве, увы установка с 2.0.15.12 начинается. https://yadi.sk/i/AsRMgjLF3Rvnqh

----------


## Ukei

> Тогда вопрос, есть ли у кого нить установка Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП для Казахстана версии 2.0.12.5 или ниже?
> 
> В вечном архиве, увы установка с 2.0.15.12 начинается. https://yadi.sk/i/AsRMgjLF3Rvnqh


 - До этой версии, увы, есть только обновления.

----------

Yxrain (30.01.2018)

----------


## Хорват

Всем доброе утро! Ребят выручайте? нужно последнее обновление для УТП Кз 8.2 если у кого то есть поделитесь пожалуйста. Спасибо!

----------


## Yxrain

> Всем доброе утро! Ребят выручайте? нужно последнее обновление для УТП Кз 8.2 если у кого то есть поделитесь пожалуйста. Спасибо!


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post489035

сегодня обещают еще релиз

----------

Хорват (31.01.2018)

----------


## Хорват

> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post489035
> 
> сегодня обещают еще релиз


получается 2.0.12.10 последний? А можно вас попросить как новый появится скинуть?

----------


## Yxrain

> - До этой версии, увы, есть только обновления.


Нашел установку Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП для Казахстана версии 2.0.6.4

https://yadi.sk/d/IUxQF2UP3Rwbjo

----------

Ukei (31.01.2018)

----------


## Виктор76

всем привет.....кто нибудь поделитесь базовым релизом 2_0_26_9

----------


## Хорват

> всем привет.....кто нибудь поделитесь базовым релизом 2_0_26_9


https://yadi.sk/d/KQjXoNm13Rx73g

----------

Leya (01.02.2018)

----------


## Виктор76

> https://yadi.sk/d/KQjXoNm13Rx73g


благодарствую........

----------


## Ukei

> всем привет.....кто нибудь поделитесь базовым релизом 2_0_26_9


 - В 1-м сообщении темы обновления появляются в день выхода на портале 1С. ;) 





> Нашел установку Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП для Казахстана версии 2.0.6.4
> 
> https://yadi.sk/d/IUxQF2UP3Rwbjo


 - К большому сожалению, это не КОРП.

----------


## Хорват

Добрый день! Не могу скачать последнюю конфигурацию УТП для КЗ 8.2 2.0.13.8 из архива. не могли бы скинуть другую ссылку на другой файлообменник? Спасибо!

----------


## cntkf

> Добрый день! Не могу скачать последнюю конфигурацию УТП для КЗ 8.2 2.0.13.8 из архива. не могли бы скинуть другую ссылку на другой файлообменник? Спасибо!


Пытайся, снова и снова. Сам так качал.

----------

Michael82 (05.02.2018)

----------


## Alex_oit

Всем привет!!! Может у кого завалялись cf на Бухгалтерия для Казахстана проф 2.0.10** 2.0.15** 2.0.18**. Спасибо

----------


## Сергеё

> Всем привет!!! Может у кого завалялись cf на Бухгалтерия для Казахстана проф 2.0.10** 2.0.15** 2.0.18**. Спасибо


https://drive.google.com/open?id=10c...i1LAbHdz1PGcKu 2.0.18.11

----------

Alex_oit (02.02.2018), Ukei (02.02.2018)

----------


## Ruska123

Добрый день. уважаемые.
Можете поделиться обновлением для  ЗуП для КЗ редакция 2.0 (2.0.15.12) желательно последним какое есть. 
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Хорват

> Добрый день. уважаемые.
> Можете поделиться обновлением для  ЗуП для КЗ редакция 2.0 (2.0.15.12) желательно последним какое есть. 
> Заранее спасибо.


Пройдите на первую страницу в вечный архив, там выложено все.
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....B0%D0%BD%D0%B0

----------

Ukei (02.02.2018)

----------


## armansky

Здравствуйте!
Когда же выйдет новый релиз конфигурации «Бухгалтерский учет 7.7 для Казахстана» с обновлениями за 2018 год,соц.отчисления 3,5%,и тд.?

----------


## Виктор76

> Здравствуйте!
> Когда же выйдет новый релиз конфигурации «Бухгалтерский учет 7.7 для Казахстана» с обновлениями за 2018 год,соц.отчисления 3,5%,и тд.?


день добрый.......переходите на 8 версию.......

----------


## Виктор76

> Здравствуйте!
> Когда же выйдет новый релиз конфигурации «Бухгалтерский учет 7.7 для Казахстана» с обновлениями за 2018 год,соц.отчисления 3,5%,и тд.?


день добрый.......переходите на 8 версию.......

----------


## a.artem

Доброго времени суток, поделитесь пожалуйста платформой 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.7.1970)

----------


## Ruska123

Подскажите какое обновление ставить если у меня редакция 2.0 (2.0.15.12) 
Можно ли поверх ставить 2.0.17.3 или надо предварительно что то поставить?

----------


## Ukei

> Доброго времени суток, поделитесь пожалуйста платформой 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.7.1970)


 - У меня в подписи ссылка на архив релизов платформ. Там выложены все финальные версии.

----------


## a.artem

Да я видел, но 4.35 гб я буду качать до посинения, мне бы желательно клиента для линукс.

----------


## SocraDT

Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 2.0.26.9, файл конфигурации, если кому нужно:
https://yadi.sk/d/JWLxGn323S2cQr

----------

luna-luna (12.02.2019), Viktor.B (02.02.2018)

----------


## cntkf

> Добрый день! Не могу скачать последнюю конфигурацию УТП для КЗ 8.2 2.0.13.8 из архива. не могли бы скинуть другую ссылку на другой файлообменник? Спасибо!


Скачал?

----------


## armansky

> день добрый.......переходите на 8 версию.......


изменил значения соц.налога 9,5% и мед.отчисления 1,5% считает правильно,но соц.отчисления считает не правильно.Где там изменить  соц.отчисления на 3,5%,чтобы считало правильно?

----------


## armansky

> Здравствуйте!
> Когда же выйдет новый релиз конфигурации «Бухгалтерский учет 7.7 для Казахстана» с обновлениями за 2018 год,соц.отчисления 3,5%,и тд.?





> день добрый.......переходите на 8 версию.......


изменил значения соц.налога 9,5% и мед.отчисления 1,5% считает правильно,но соц.отчисления считает не правильно.Где там изменить  соц.отчисления на 3,5%,чтобы считало правильно?

----------


## Ruska123

> изменил значения соц.налога 9,5% и мед.отчисления 1,5% считает правильно,но соц.отчисления считает не правильно.Где там изменить  соц.отчисления на 3,5%,чтобы считало правильно?


Подскажи а где нашел, у нас проблема с процентом высчита пенсионнного

----------


## cominter

cf файла неправильно обновляется  что делать кто подксажет

----------


## cominter

имею  введу 2.0.26.9

----------


## Хорват

> Скачал?


Скачал. Спасибо!

----------


## Хорват

> имею  введу 2.0.26.9


в каком месте не правильно? Что именно неправильно?

----------


## armansky

> Подскажи а где нашел, у нас проблема с процентом высчита пенсионнного


Справочники - Налоги, сборы, отчисления - перейти

----------


## armansky

Где там изменить соц.отчисления на 3,5%,чтобы считало правильно? Бухгалтерия 7,7

----------


## Инна1970

У меня тоже просьба, подскажите где изменить соц отчисления в 7.7 на 3,5%

----------


## Инна1970

И будет ли обновление Конфигурации в 7.7?

----------


## Yxrain

> И будет ли обновление Конфигурации в 7.7?


Судя по выходу предыдущего обновления, если и будет, то с хорошей задержкой.
мониторить можно тут:
http://online.1c-rating.kz/industry-...ion.php?ID=423

----------

Инна1970 (07.02.2018)

----------


## lora_021

Спасибо. Но это не базовая версия

----------


## lora_021

> всем привет.....кто нибудь поделитесь базовым релизом 2_0_26_9


Спасибо, но это не базовая

----------


## raxmet

Screenshot_1c.jpg  соц отчисления

----------

Инна1970 (07.02.2018)

----------


## baurzhan1403

Добрый день! УТП для КЗ 8.2 2.0.13.10 вышло если у вас дайте сылку на скачивание? заранее Спасибо!

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день! УТП для КЗ 8.2 2.0.13.10 вышло если у вас дайте сылку на скачивание? заранее Спасибо!


 - Уже есть в ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ, по ссылке из 1-го сообщения темы.

----------

baurzhan1403 (08.02.2018), ForAnyShit (07.02.2018)

----------


## armansky

> Screenshot_1c.jpg  соц отчисления


Это не работает,надо в конфигураторе что-то сделать!

----------


## raxmet

//*****Модуль документа ВедомостьНачислений строка 518 	нагло заменить на 	СтавкаСоцОтчислений = 3,5;	
		МаксСуммаСоцОтчислений = 0;
	//	СтавкаСоцОтчислений = глПолучитьСтавкуСоциальны  хОтчислений(ДатаДок); 
		СтавкаСоцОтчислений = 3,5;

----------

Chuvakoff (19.02.2018), Инна1970 (11.02.2018)

----------


## baurzhan1403

http://turbo.to/frgk9le1ij3f.html
для 1с 77 по зарплате можете обновить

----------

armansky (08.02.2018)

----------


## baurzhan1403

http://turbo.to/frgk9le1ij3f.html
для 1с 77 по зарплате можете обновить

----------

armansky (08.02.2018)

----------


## Akhmedbekov

Доброго дня всем. У кого есть драйвера "1С: Считыватель магнитных карт", "1С: Сканер Штрих-кода", поделитесь, пжл. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## raxmet

http://www.unibytes.com/MTlneRvrmkcLqw-Us4P3UgBB Проверь!

----------


## armansky

> http://www.unibytes.com/MTlneRvrmkcLqw-Us4P3UgBB Проверь!


не правильно считает соц.налог и соц.страхование,релиз 281

----------


## armansky

> http://www.unibytes.com/MTlneRvrmkcLqw-Us4P3UgBB Проверь!


не правильно считает соц.налог и соц.страхование,релиз 281

----------


## armansky

> http://turbo.to/frgk9le1ij3f.html
> для 1с 77 по зарплате можете обновить


Залейте,пожалуйста,на другой файл обменник,на этом не получается скачать!

----------


## kimok1988

http://www.unibytes.com/1VgjFzsZnlwL...3UgBB?referer= кто сможет выложить на яндекс диск?

----------


## armansky

Как настроить соц.отчисления 3,5% ,округление в большую сторону.Например : считает 9899,4-при округлении (поставить галочку-округлять)делает 9899, а надо 9900.
Правила исчисления и перечисления социальных отчислений» (вступил в силу 3 октября 2017 года).округлять в большую сторону.

----------


## raxmet

приведи пример, посчитай 100 000 тг оклад

----------


## baurzhan1403

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7Py2/KpQsgf6LP

----------

armansky (09.02.2018)

----------


## baurzhan1403

ссылка на 1с 77 по зарплате

----------

armansky (09.02.2018)

----------


## baurzhan1403

Если у тебя 0,5 копеек ниже то он округляет на низ если выше то на 1

----------


## armansky

> Если у тебя 0,5 копеек ниже то он округляет на низ если выше то на 1


считает 9899,4-при округлении (поставить галочку-округлять)делает 9899, а надо 9900.

----------


## armansky

> Если у тебя 0,5 копеек ниже то он округляет на низ если выше то на 1


считает 9899,4-при округлении (поставить галочку-округлять)делает 9899, а надо 9900.как понять наше государство?

----------


## Yxrain

> считает 9899,4-при округлении (поставить галочку-округлять)делает 9899, а надо 9900.


Поставьте в правилах округления "Всегда в большую сторону"

----------


## armansky

> Поставьте в правилах округления "Всегда в большую сторону"


Это где поставить?

----------


## biofox

Добрый день, Поделитесь плиз обновлением Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 1 (1.0.33.3)

----------


## PrincBeka

архив поврежден

----------


## Yxrain

> Это где поставить?


https://yadi.sk/i/1FNhfyuq3SEq62

----------


## Saule

Здравствуйте. Подскажите какой файл надо скачивать, чтобы обновить 1С8,3,9,2170 до 1С8,3,9,2233?

----------


## caipo

> Здравствуйте. Подскажите какой файл надо скачивать, чтобы обновить 1С8,3,9,2170 до 1С8,3,9,2233?


Смотря какая у вас конфигурация.

----------


## caipo

> Здравствуйте. Подскажите какой файл надо скачивать, чтобы обновить 1С8,3,9,2170 до 1С8,3,9,2233?


Смотря какая у вас конфигурация.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте. Подскажите какой файл надо скачивать, чтобы обновить 1С8,3,9,2170 до 1С8,3,9,2233?


Качайте сразу самую последнюю и устанавливайте.

----------


## Daul

Правильный вопрос - половина ответа: 1С8,3,9,2233 и надо качать )))

----------


## Saule

но там есть технол платформа. тонкий клиент и еще всякое. на сайте рейтинга. а что их них надо ?

----------


## Ukei

> Качайте сразу самую последнюю и устанавливайте.


 - А вот этого не стоит делать. Репака к ней нет, стпарый унипатч не прокатит, а человек видно что с платформой на "Вы". Ни один конфиг сейчас 8.3.11 не требует. Да и глючная она покеа. Так что качайте репак 8.3.10.2667, его хватит на все.

----------


## Saule

Спасибо,

----------


## Akhmedbekov

Добрый день. У кого есть ИТС, прошу Вас скачайте драйвера торгового оборудования:
https://portal.1c.ru/ScanOpos.aspx
Не могу найти ни где, перешли на последний релиз, и Атол не работает(
Заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## Pas3811

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста последним КУФИБОМ. Спасибо.

----------


## Инна1970

У меня получилось!!!!

----------


## armansky

> https://yadi.sk/i/1FNhfyuq3SEq62


не нашел этого,где искать в 7.7 ?

----------


## dimasik005

Друзья, ни кто ни сталкивался с такой проблемой (если можно назвать проблемой), в общем конфигурация Бухгалерия для Казахстана редакция 2 , все обновления установлены по очереди без пропусков включая последнее 2.0.26.9. Но вот расчет социальных отчислений остался как в прошлом году, а в этом году изменилась формула расчета соц. отчислений. Может кто сталкивался?

----------


## cntkf

Зайди в регистр сведений о ставках налогов и удали организацию.

----------


## kimok1988

Доброй ночи! есть у кого то для ЗУП договор на каз языке. Недавно поставили ЗУП 2.0 и хотят сделать трудовой договор на каз языке и на рус. Заранее спасибо

----------


## serg_n1

здравствуйте! Поделитесь у кого есть Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0 - 4.0.14.1

----------


## Serjan

Здравствуйте форумчане! У кого есть дополнение к типовым конфигурациям для Казахстана фирмы «1С»:  «Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана» версии 2.0.13.8,  ЭСФ не могу отравить?

----------


## Leya

> здравствуйте! Поделитесь у кого есть Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0 - 4.0.14.1


http://rgho.st/6jxp2vm9Y

----------


## Leya

> здравствуйте! Поделитесь у кого есть Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0 - 4.0.14.1


http://rgho.st/6jxp2vm9Y

----------

serg_n1 (14.02.2018)

----------


## dimasik005

> Зайди в регистр сведений о ставках налогов и удали организацию.


можно по подробнее? зашел в данный регистр там просто список налогов и ставки... что удалить там?

----------


## Yxrain

> Добрый день. У кого есть ИТС, прошу Вас скачайте драйвера торгового оборудования:
> https://portal.1c.ru/ScanOpos.aspx
> Не могу найти ни где, перешли на последний релиз, и Атол не работает(
> Заранее огромное спасибо.


https://yadi.sk/d/MV8JeIge3SLWSm

----------


## Serjan

У кого есть дополнение к типовым конфигурациям для Казахстана фирмы «1С»: «Бухгалтерия 8 для Казахстана» версии 3.0.18.12, «Бухгалтерия 8 для Казахстана» версии 2.0.26.9, «ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана» версии 2.1.3.4, «Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана» версии 2.1.3.4, «Управление торговлей для Казахстана» версии 3.1.4.8, «Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана» версии 1.3.15.3, «Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана» версии 2.0.13.8, «Управление торговлей для Казахстана» версии 2.2.17.4, содержащее обновление обработки «Обмен электронными счетами-фактурами» от 06.02.2018 г

----------


## armansky

> считает 9899,4-при округлении (поставить галочку-округлять)делает 9899, а надо 9900.





> Поставьте в правилах округления "Всегда в большую сторону"


где это поставить в бухгалтерии 7.7 ?

----------


## armansky

> где это поставить в бухгалтерии 7.7 ?


, уплата социальных отчислений осуществляется с учетом округления, произведенного при исчислении социальных отчислений.
В то время как, пункт 5-1 Указа Президента РК от 7 февраля 2001 года № 549 «О некоторых вопросах функционирования национальной валюты Республике Казахстан» определяет метод округления, применяемый при наличной форме платежей (*арифметический метод, при котором сумма до 50 тиынов округляется до 0, а от 50 тиын и выше округляется до 1 тенге*).

----------


## Danila1c

Добрый день!

У кого есть последний релиз на общепит для Казахстана 1С рейтинг!

пожалуйста вышлите)

----------


## Danila1c

Добрый день!

У кого есть последний релиз на общепит для Казахстана 1С рейтинг!

пожалуйста вышлите)

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день! У кого есть печатные формы на каз языке трудовой договор и т.д. все печатные формы для ЗУП 2.5. Выложите заранее спасибо.

----------


## aigar

> Здравствуйте форумчане! У кого есть дополнение к типовым конфигурациям для Казахстана фирмы «1С»:  «Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана» версии 2.0.13.8,  ЭСФ не могу отравить?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KxGg/jDTkXo8vB  это 2.0.13.10
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6x3i/zZLouV9yD  это 2.0.13.8

----------

dimus_lug (15.02.2018)

----------


## Serjan

Спасибо!

----------


## egorik

Добрый день! подскажите что значит nodemo_setup  у меня конфигурация была обновлена до 2,0,24,10 скачивал с архива конфигурации просто BPKzBase_2.0.24.10_setup.zip ! увидел что появились более свежие конфиги и хотел обновиться ! но BPKzBase_2.0.25.10_updsetup.zip и BPKzBase_2.0.25.10_nodemo_setup.zip пишет что файл не содержит доступных обновлений!

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день! Выложите пожалуйста печатные формы для ЗУП 2.5 на каз языке. Если есть. и обработки. заранее спасибо.  а то ЗУП пустая у нас.

----------


## Serjan

Добрый день! У кого есть ScanOpos версия 8.0.15.1

----------


## vicogim

Всем привет, у кого есть релиз 7.70.281 конфигурации «Бухгалтерский учет 7.7 для Казахстана» базовая, выложите пожалуйста. Срочно нужно.

----------


## Yxrain

> Добрый день! У кого есть ScanOpos версия 8.0.15.1


https://yadi.sk/d/KaBww_2J3ST5pS

----------

Serjan (16.02.2018)

----------


## Serjan

Спасибо!!!

----------


## Akhmedbekov

Добрый день, прошу вашей помощи, не могу совладать с торговым оборудованием (считыватель магнитных карт), win 2012 64bit + 1c 8.3.11.2899. На старых версиях все отлично работало на атоловских драйверах. сейчас что уже только не делал,  1с упорно не видеть драйвера, что делать подскажите?

----------


## mogwai83

Всем привет! Друзья поделитесь у кого есть,  обработка для Бухгалтерии 3.0.18.12 - Обмен электронными счетами-фактурами.

----------


## Yxrain

Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.26.11
https://yadi.sk/d/ttx7fYY_3STFEN

----------

dimus_lug (16.02.2018), eldorado (16.02.2018), mr_alone (16.02.2018), PIRG (16.02.2018)

----------


## dimus_lug

> Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.26.11
> https://yadi.sk/d/ttx7fYY_3STFEN


Скажите, 1с77 умерла или как?

----------


## dimus_lug

> Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.26.11
> https://yadi.sk/d/ttx7fYY_3STFEN


Скажите, 1с77 умерла или как?

----------


## Yxrain

> Скажите, 1с77 умерла или как?


Скорее да, чем нет. Но возможно еще будут обновления. Официально не сообщали.

----------

dimus_lug (18.02.2018)

----------


## Mir-KO

> Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.26.11
> https://yadi.sk/d/ttx7fYY_3STFEN


Не получается загрузить обновления. Может я что-то не то делаю?
Дайте ещё ссылочку для Бухгалтерии для Казахстана 2.0, версию 2.0.26.11
ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!

----------


## Yxrain

> Не получается загрузить обновления. Может я что-то не то делаю?
> Дайте ещё ссылочку для Бухгалтерии для Казахстана 2.0, версию 2.0.26.11
> ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post495744

Если не получилось скачать файл EXE, вот он распакован https://yadi.sk/d/zdCg-cb73SYGee

----------

Cheridan (27.02.2018), Ukei (19.02.2018)

----------


## Mir-KO

> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post495744
> 
> Если не получилось скачать файл EXE, вот он распакован https://yadi.sk/d/zdCg-cb73SYGee


Благодарю безмерно!!!:drinks:

----------


## Mir-KO

> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post495744
> 
> Если не получилось скачать файл EXE, вот он распакован https://yadi.sk/d/zdCg-cb73SYGee


Благодарю безмерно!!!:drinks:

----------


## medved12299

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста  2.1.10.2 релизом, 1С-Рейтинг: Бухгалтерия государственного предприятия. Учебное заведение.
Спасибо всем откликнувшимся.

----------


## 101c

Добрый день!
У кого-нибудь есть релиз *Нефтебазы 2.0.38.1* ?
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Pas3811

Добрый день!
И Нефтебазы 2.0.37.1 поделитесь пожалуйста.
Спасибо.

----------


## Виктор76

друзья всем привет...... кто нибудь поделитесь с новым релизом для 1с 7.7/282...........

----------


## dragon_vit

Уже выпустили?????

----------


## 101c

> Добрый день!
> И Нефтебазы 2.0.37.1 поделитесь пожалуйста.
> Спасибо.


http://turbo.to/c9o8m4hluj6s.html

----------

Maksims (23.02.2018), Ukei (25.02.2018)

----------


## Виктор76

> Уже выпустили?????


не знаю.......

----------


## Maksims

> И Нефтебазы 2.0.37.1


Актуально конечно 2.0.38.1. Но спасибо тому, кто поделился

----------


## azizbek1988

Здравствуйте! Помогите найти - Бухгалтерия государственного предприятия, редакция 2.0 разработка 1С Рейтинг (2.0.21.5)???

----------


## KIMAVIK

Добрый день! У нас курсы по анг. языку, ищем программу для обучающих фирм. 
Есть у кого нибудь такие разработки или может есть отученная 1С-РЕЙТИНГ: БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ УЧЕБНОГО ЗАВЕДЕНИЯ ДЛЯ КАЗАХСТАНА.
Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## Ukei

> http://turbo.to/c9o8m4hluj6s.html


 - Спасибо! А релизом Нефтебазы 36.1 сможет кто подеиться?

----------


## SPetrov63

Добрый день.
Подскажите, есть ли где-нибудь обновление для УПП для Казахстана 1.3.14.7 ?

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день.
> Подскажите, есть ли где-нибудь обновление для УПП для Казахстана 1.3.14.7 ?


 - В 1-м сообщении темы смотрели?

----------


## FenixOid

1С Медицина для Казахстана. Поликлиника - кто то может поделится?

----------


## SPetrov63

> - В 1-м сообщении темы смотрели?


в 1-м сообщении темы - только список конфигураций, ссылки не работают.
Нашел на 2й странице Ваше сообщение от 16.06.14 с выложенной конфигой, но ссылки не работают.
Говорит - устарели или удалены :(

Ссылка "ТИПОВЫЕ КОНФИГУРАЦИИ 1С 8.х" отправляет ваще куда-то на российские конфиги

----------


## SPetrov63

> - В 1-м сообщении темы смотрели?


в 1-м сообщении темы - только список конфигураций, ссылки не работают.
Нашел на 2й странице Ваше сообщение от 16.06.14 с выложенной конфигой, но ссылки не работают.
Говорит - устарели или удалены :(

Ссылка "ТИПОВЫЕ КОНФИГУРАЦИИ 1С 8.х" отправляет ваще куда-то на российские конфиги

----------


## Ukei

> в 1-м сообщении темы - только список конфигураций, ссылки не работают.
> Нашел на 2й странице Ваше сообщение от 16.06.14 с выложенной конфигой, но ссылки не работают.
> Говорит - устарели или удалены :(
> 
> Ссылка "ТИПОВЫЕ КОНФИГУРАЦИИ 1С 8.х" отправляет ваще куда-то на российские конфиги


 - Работают, только что проверил. Вам явно их что-то блокирует.

----------


## Saule

доброй ночи, подскажите пжл, скачала тип. конфигурацию 8.3.11.3034_Complex, что устанавливать для windows64., а то там много чего есть. Вообще-то у меня стоит 8,3 с конфигурацией 30,11,10. Я скачивала конфигурации следующие за ней. но смогла установить. При установке не видит файл обновления.Помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## Ukei

> доброй ночи, подскажите пжл, скачала тип. конфигурацию 8.3.11.3034_Complex, что устанавливать для windows64., а то там много чего есть. Вообще-то у меня стоит 8,3 с конфигурацией 30,11,10. Я скачивала конфигурации следующие за ней. но смогла установить. При установке не видит файл обновления.Помогите пожалуйста.


 - Это не конфигурация, это платформа. Устанавливать Repack x86, потом качаете конфигурацию и уже на её основе создаете базу для работы.

----------


## Saule

Спасибо. А почему не могу обновить текущую конфигурация "пишет нет обновлений", скачаливала BPKz_3.0.11.11_setup и апдейт, Если можно напишите пожалуйста  алгоритм обновления

----------


## 101c

> - Спасибо! А релизом Нефтебазы 36.1 сможет кто подеиться?


http://turbo.to/jp326tr9t0bv.html

----------

Maksims (26.02.2018), Ukei (27.02.2018)

----------


## Ruska123

Добрый день.
Поделитесь ПЖ дистрибутивом перехода с редакции 2.0 на ред 3.0
БД ЗуП релиз 2.0.16.9

----------


## SPetrov63

> - Работают, только что проверил. Вам явно их что-то блокирует.


Спасибо, получилось, скачал.
Так и не понял что именно блокирует. Заметил только, что после обновления страницы ссылки доступны секунд 5-6, потом отрубаются. Но можно успеть нажать, и дальше уже нормально )

----------


## Ukei

> Спасибо. А почему не могу обновить текущую конфигурация "пишет нет обновлений", скачаливала BPKz_3.0.11.11_setup и апдейт, Если можно напишите пожалуйста  алгоритм обновления


 - Посмотрите внутри скачанных врхивов файл ReadMe.txt, там есть требования к платформе. При необходимости обновите платформу. Как обновлять легко найдете на Youtube, там куча видео на эту тему.

----------


## Maksims

> - Спасибо! А релизом Нефтебазы 36.1 сможет кто подеиться?





> http://turbo.to/jp326tr9t0bv.html


Если пошла такая пьянка, то может тогда и последней поделитесь. Пожалуйста

----------


## cntkf

> Если пошла такая пьянка, то может тогда и последней поделитесь. Пожалуйста


Если нет подписки, лучше не ставь. Механизм обновления заблокируется.

----------


## cntkf

> Если пошла такая пьянка, то может тогда и последней поделитесь. Пожалуйста


Если нет подписки, лучше не ставь. Механизм обновления заблокируется.

http://rgho.st/6lZxQcLDX

----------

Ukei (28.02.2018)

----------


## Dimka_solo

> Если нет подписки, лучше не ставь. Механизм обновления заблокируется.
> 
> http://rgho.st/6lZxQcLDX


Поясните плиз?

----------


## Dimka_solo

> Если нет подписки, лучше не ставь. Механизм обновления заблокируется.
> 
> http://rgho.st/6lZxQcLDX


Поясните плиз?

----------


## kross500

8.3.11.2924для казахстана не могу активировать,репак версия отсутствует,предыдущая версия идёт в репак версии,пробовал сначала поставить её а поверх залить 8.3.11.2924 но фокуса не получилось,вложенные лекарства не работают на новой версии

----------


## cntkf

> Поясните плиз?



Платная поддержка отраслевых решений
Важно! Перед обновлением информационной базы во избежание ошибок и блокировки процедуры обновления рекомендуется выполнить активацию Лицензии на поддержку. В том случае, если активация была произведена ранее, необходимо убедиться, что Лицензия активна и срок действия Лицензии еще не истек. Информация о текущем состоянии Лицензии доступна в форме обработки «Сведения о Лицензии на поддержку».

В конфигурацию добавлен механизм контроля активированной Лицензии на поддержку. Начиная с версии 2.0.38.1, при обновлении на новый релиз (включая 2.0.38.1) без активированной Лицензии на поддержку или после даты окончания срока действия поддержки:

процедура обновления информационной базы будет заблокирована;
функционал отраслевой подсистемы будет ограничен.
Для восстановления работоспособности необходимо активировать / продлить Лицензию с помощью обработки «Сведения о Лицензии на поддержку», либо откатиться до предыдущей версии конфигурации, используя резервную копию.

За пользователем сохраняется право использовать релизы, выпущенные до даты окончания срока действия Лицензии на поддержку.

Более подробную информацию о поддержке и условиях сопровождения отраслевых решений 1С-Рейтинг можно получить на сайте: http://1c-rating.kz/sol/support.php.

----------


## cntkf

> Поясните плиз?



Платная поддержка отраслевых решений
Важно! Перед обновлением информационной базы во избежание ошибок и блокировки процедуры обновления рекомендуется выполнить активацию Лицензии на поддержку. В том случае, если активация была произведена ранее, необходимо убедиться, что Лицензия активна и срок действия Лицензии еще не истек. Информация о текущем состоянии Лицензии доступна в форме обработки «Сведения о Лицензии на поддержку».

В конфигурацию добавлен механизм контроля активированной Лицензии на поддержку. Начиная с версии 2.0.38.1, при обновлении на новый релиз (включая 2.0.38.1) без активированной Лицензии на поддержку или после даты окончания срока действия поддержки:

процедура обновления информационной базы будет заблокирована;
функционал отраслевой подсистемы будет ограничен.
Для восстановления работоспособности необходимо активировать / продлить Лицензию с помощью обработки «Сведения о Лицензии на поддержку», либо откатиться до предыдущей версии конфигурации, используя резервную копию.

За пользователем сохраняется право использовать релизы, выпущенные до даты окончания срока действия Лицензии на поддержку.

Более подробную информацию о поддержке и условиях сопровождения отраслевых решений 1С-Рейтинг можно получить на сайте: http://1c-rating.kz/sol/support.php.

----------

OLGALS (01.03.2018), Ukei (28.02.2018)

----------


## kross500

Слегка не понятно как активировать данный релиз,вот к примеру новая винда новая установка 8.3.11.2924для казахстана,какое лекарство применить для активации или его ещё нет?

----------


## Ukei

> 8.3.11.2924для казахстана не могу активировать,репак версия отсутствует,предыдущая версия идёт в репак версии,пробовал сначала поставить её а поверх залить 8.3.11.2924 но фокуса не получилось,вложенные лекарства не работают на новой версии


 - Ни одна конфигупрация сейчас не требует конфиг выше 8.3.10.2667, к ней есть репак. Либо берите уже 8.3.10.2699/8.3.11.3034 - они уже нормально отучены от всего.

----------

AlekseyLis (28.02.2018)

----------


## kross500

8.3.11.3034 есть уже для казахстана?

----------


## AlekseyLis

> 8.3.11.3034 есть уже для казахстана?


Платформа не пишется "Для Казахстана" или "Для Белоруссии".

----------


## kross500

Спасибо большое уже качаю 8.3.11.3034:good:

----------


## vicogim

Всем привет, у кого есть релиз 7.70.282 конфигурации «Бухгалтерский учет 7.7 для Казахстана» базовая, выложите пожалуйста. Срочно нужно.

----------


## dimus_lug

Счастье 77-282
77-282

----------

Cheridan (02.03.2018), ForAnyShit (01.03.2018), maxximulusa (05.03.2018), PIRG (03.03.2018), raxmet (01.03.2018), shakirov_d (01.03.2018), Ukei (01.03.2018), valery110 (04.03.2019)

----------


## vicogim

Спасибо, это есть. А мне нужна базовая 7.70.282.

----------


## dimasik005

Друзья у кого нибудь есть конфигурация "1С Обменный пункт 1.0" ?

----------


## murrexso

У кого -нибудь есть Ломбард  Для Казахстана? Поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## bbiko

здравствуйте. помогите с 1с бухгалтерия для Казахстана релиз 2,0,26,11 не могу настроить веб клиент. в браузере мозилла захожу на программу но там не видны ничего на рабочем столе. или она не поддерживает. на 3 релизах заходить. заранее спасибо

----------


## bbiko

Госсектор: Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения для Казахстана 3.0.31.6 есть у кого

----------


## bbiko

"Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с редакции 2.0"  такого ни у кого нету,

----------


## mihailuralsk

Что именно? для перехода на версию 8.3? Или с базовой 8.2 на профессиональную ?

----------


## bbiko

есть база 2,0,26,11 проф хочу обновиться до 3 чтобы использовать веб интерфейс. пр обновлении через конфигуратор выходить при попытке обновить выходить окна сравнивание  и после нажатии обновлении ошибки  типа На удаляемый объект Обработка. ошибка при обновлении есть ссылка .....
вот и подумала может надо как то по другому

----------


## bbiko

есть база 2,0,26,11 проф хочу обновиться до 3 чтобы использовать веб интерфейс. пр обновлении через конфигуратор выходить при попытке обновить выходить окна сравнивание  и после нажатии обновлении ошибки  типа На удаляемый объект Обработка. ошибка при обновлении есть ссылка .....
вот и подумала может надо как то по другому

----------


## murrexso

> есть база 2,0,26,11 проф хочу обновиться до 3 чтобы использовать веб интерфейс. пр обновлении через конфигуратор выходить при попытке обновить выходить окна сравнивание  и после нажатии обновлении ошибки  типа На удаляемый объект Обработка. ошибка при обновлении есть ссылка .....
> вот и подумала может надо как то по другому


Проверку запустите через конфигуратор и потом попробуйте. Если не исправится,смотрите какую 3.х ему подсовываете.

----------


## bbiko

> Проверку запустите через конфигуратор и потом попробуйте. Если не исправится,смотрите какую 3.х ему подсовываете.


спасибо за ответ . проверку сделали норма и тестирование тоже,  версия 3.х последняя  просто ошибок много.  а на 2.х версии веб-клиент нету?

----------


## murrexso

> спасибо за ответ . проверку сделали норма и тестирование тоже,  версия 3.х последняя  просто ошибок много.  а на 2.х версии веб-клиент нету?


Если последнюю подкидываете, бывает что не обновит. Как вариант: BPKz_3.0.18.11 или BPKz_3.0.17.11(в вечном архиве) , иногда помогает, потом дообновите уже  в рамках 3.х. Про веб версию не в курсе.

----------


## s_stalk

Добрый день, При выписке дополнительных ЭСФ есть ошибка с количеством и ценой пустых строк без изменений. Для решения этой проблемы на одном сайте пишут "Для обхода сложившейся ситуации в настоящее время можно обратится в службу поддержки типовых решений 1С для получения внешней обработки или выписать дополнительный ЭСФ по средствам веб-портала ИС ЭСФ."  Ищу ту самую внешнюю обработку. Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## Alex_oit

У кого есть 100, 220 и 700 для 2.0.26.11 от 26.02.2018 скиньте. спасибо

----------


## Asisdes

> У кого есть 100, 220 и 700 для 2.0.26.11 от 26.02.2018 скиньте. спасибо


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6bzK/2a5Wyi5or

----------

Alex_oit (06.03.2018), cntkf (05.03.2018)

----------


## Виктор76

ребята...... кто нибудь поделитесь релизом для 1с 7.7/ 282..........

----------


## TEV

> ребята...... кто нибудь поделитесь релизом для 1с 7.7/ 282..........


На предыдущей странице

----------


## Виктор76

> Счастье 77-282
> 77-282


ссылка не работает.......

----------


## Ukei

> "Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с редакции 2.0"  такого ни у кого нету,


 - В архиве на 1-й странице, файл updstpb.zip

----------


## TEV

> ссылка не работает.......


282 https://drive.google.com/open?id=1t2...pDv0SMKvV7H0N7

----------

Ukei (05.03.2018)

----------


## Виктор76

> 282 https://drive.google.com/open?id=1t2...pDv0SMKvV7H0N7


спасибо........

----------


## dimus_lug

> ссылка не работает.......


 Друг, ссылка рабочая!!!

----------


## armansky

> 282 https://drive.google.com/open?id=1t2...pDv0SMKvV7H0N7


Всем добрый день!
Можете ли выложить уже распакованную папку с программой 77-282 ,где есть файл 1cv7.md, не устанавливается на WIN 10 !

----------


## armansky

> 282 https://drive.google.com/open?id=1t2...pDv0SMKvV7H0N7


Всем добрый день!
Можете ли выложить уже распакованную папку с программой 77-282 ,где есть файл 1cv7.md, не устанавливается на WIN 10 !

----------


## ForAnyShit

Самораспаковщик с чистой 7.70.282 со всеми крайними регламентированными отчетами, начиная с 2012 года, ТУТ

----------

Alex2030alex (09.04.2018), armansky (07.03.2018), Rinareg (28.04.2018), Виктор76 (06.03.2018)

----------


## bbiko

здравствуйте нужно обновление с 2.0.18.11 Бухгалтерия базовая на Проф в вечном архиве нет

----------


## Asisdes

> здравствуйте нужно обновление с 2.0.18.11 Бухгалтерия базовая на Проф в вечном архиве нет


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2pqi/ptFabrFN7

----------


## Asisdes

> здравствуйте нужно обновление с 2.0.18.11 Бухгалтерия базовая на Проф в вечном архиве нет


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2pqi/ptFabrFN7

----------

bbiko (08.03.2018)

----------


## rednomads

День добрый. кто может поделится драйвером для весов массаК? для 1СРозницы прикрутить не получается без нее.

----------


## Виктор76

всем привет......... поздравляю всех женщин с днем 8 марта.... желаю не унывающих дней в нашей доблестной работе ну и конечно здоровья, счастья, любви....... с праздником.......

----------


## bbiko

> День добрый. кто может поделится драйвером для весов массаК? для 1СРозницы прикрутить не получается без нее.


http://massa.ru/soft/drayvery-vesov/pdriver-bpo1c/
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/680957/

----------

rednomads (12.03.2018)

----------


## bbiko

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2pqi/ptFabrFN7


спасиббо

----------


## Ruska123

Добрый день.
Поделитесь ПЖ последним обновлением для 7.7 предприятие Бух учет текущая версия 7.70.025

----------


## Виктор76

> Добрый день.
> Поделитесь ПЖ последним обновлением для 7.7 предприятие Бух учет текущая версия 7.70.025


https://dfiles.ru/files/ep629gbw5

----------

Cheridan (12.03.2018), kairapuz (16.03.2018), Инна1970 (14.03.2018)

----------


## rednomads

День добрый. есть нужда в "Рознийа дляКЗ" вер 2.1, установочной версии, если есть поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## Виктор76

друзья...... кто нибудь поделитесь регламентированными формами на 18 год для 8.2/8.3........

----------


## Ukei

> День добрый. есть нужда в "Рознийа дляКЗ" вер 2.1, установочной версии, если есть поделитесь пожалуйста.


 - В 1-м сообщении темы смотрели?

----------


## rednomads

Да, смотрел и скачал вер 2.2, она почему то отличается и не видит оборудование и при сравнении с другими базами 2.2 отсутствуют  некоторые пункты, мне порекомендовали использовать вер. 2.1, вот ее и ищу

----------


## Ukei

> Да, смотрел и скачал вер 2.2, она почему то отличается и не видит оборудование и при сравнении с другими базами 2.2 отсутствуют  некоторые пункты, мне порекомендовали использовать вер. 2.1, вот ее и ищу


 - 1C не выкладывали у себя на портале 2.1, после 2.0 у них сразу идет 2.2.

----------

rednomads (13.03.2018)

----------


## rednomads

Понял, спасибо что прояснили

----------


## rednomads

Прошу простить за назойливость, если есть Розница вер. 2.0.8, скиньте пожалуйста

----------


## rednomads

нужна помощь возмездная, в настройке 1С:Розница +Весы с печатью этикеток "Масса-К, ВПМ 15.1"+сканер Штрихкодов + РМК

----------


## Ukei

> Прошу простить за назойливость, если есть Розница вер. 2.0.8, скиньте пожалуйста


 - Последний релиз 2.0 был вот этот:

*Конфигурация "Розница для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.3.4 от 30.12.2014*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## bbiko

> нужна помощь возмездная, в настройке 1С:Розница +Весы с печатью этикеток "Масса-К, ВПМ 15.1"+сканер Штрихкодов + РМК


?????

----------


## bbiko

> нужна помощь возмездная, в настройке 1С:Розница +Весы с печатью этикеток "Масса-К, ВПМ 15.1"+сканер Штрихкодов + РМК


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7lJfPFQqgc

----------


## ratxa

Доброе утро.
Выложите пожалуйста обновления для 1С-Рейтинг: Общепит для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 3.0

----------


## ratxa

Доброе день.
Выложите пожалуйста релиз : Общепит для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 3.0

----------


## dimus_lug

Друзья! Кто может помочь с "Аренда и управление недвижимостью"?

----------


## Ukei

> Друзья! Кто может помочь с "Аренда и управление недвижимостью"?


 - Вы уверены что нужна такая конфигурация именно для Казахстана?

----------


## dimus_lug

Да. Российская не очень подходит. Кстати из вечного архива не запускается, видимо нужна таблэтка.

----------


## Хорват

Всем добрый день. Не подскажете когда на УТП для Кз 8.2 ждать обновление. Или может у кого то есть актульные налоговые формы? В частности интересует 100. Если у кого есть поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## AlekseyLis

> Всем добрый день. Не подскажете когда на УТП для Кз 8.2 ждать обновление. Или может у кого то есть актульные налоговые формы? В частности интересует 100. Если у кого есть поделитесь пожалуйста.


100, 220, 700. Других пока нет :(

https://yadi.sk/d/cwTDBX8P3Tm48q

----------

dimus_lug (26.03.2018), Хорват (26.03.2018)

----------


## Хорват

> 100, 220, 700. Других пока нет :(
> 
> https://yadi.sk/d/cwTDBX8P3Tm48q


Спасибо огромное!

----------


## bbiko

здравствуйте . помогите со ситуацией. есть магазин хотим сделать автоматизацию. Управление торговым предприятием дороговато, если покупать. что подскажете. лучше Бухгалтерия + Розница. или Бухгалтерия + Управление торговлей. и какие релизы использовать совместно. могу ли я выгрузить данные с Управление торговым предприятии на две конфы т.е на Бухгалтерию + Розница или торговля. чтобы отказаться с УТП. Заранее спасибо всем.

----------


## cntkf

> здравствуйте . помогите со ситуацией. есть магазин хотим сделать автоматизацию. Управление торговым предприятием дороговато, если покупать. что подскажете. лучше Бухгалтерия + Розница. или Бухгалтерия + Управление торговлей. и какие релизы использовать совместно. могу ли я выгрузить данные с Управление торговым предприятии на две конфы т.е на Бухгалтерию + Розница или торговля. чтобы отказаться с УТП. Заранее спасибо всем.


Так если уже есть УТП с данными, зачем выгружать в другие конфигурации?

----------


## Serjan

УТП лучше! Быстро работает!

----------


## Yxrain

> здравствуйте . помогите со ситуацией. есть магазин хотим сделать автоматизацию. Управление торговым предприятием дороговато, если покупать. что подскажете. лучше Бухгалтерия + Розница. или Бухгалтерия + Управление торговлей. и какие релизы использовать совместно. могу ли я выгрузить данные с Управление торговым предприятии на две конфы т.е на Бухгалтерию + Розница или торговля. чтобы отказаться с УТП. Заранее спасибо всем.


Здравствуйте. Если магазин небольшой, советую розница+ бухгалтерия. УТ больше подходит для крупных торговых фирм. Данные можно выгрузить куда угодно, используя конвертацию данных(создайте свои правила и вперед).




> Так если уже есть УТП с данными, зачем выгружать в другие конфигурации?


Видимо есть, но нелиценз.

----------


## bbiko

> Здравствуйте. Если магазин небольшой, советую розница+ бухгалтерия. УТ больше подходит для крупных торговых фирм. Данные можно выгрузить куда угодно, используя конвертацию данных(создайте свои правила и вперед).
> 
> 
> 
> Видимо есть, но нелиценз.


:good:

----------


## bbiko

> Здравствуйте. Если магазин небольшой, советую розница+ бухгалтерия. УТ больше подходит для крупных торговых фирм. Данные можно выгрузить куда угодно, используя конвертацию данных(создайте свои правила и вперед).
> 
> 
> 
> Видимо есть, но нелиценз.


:good:

----------


## bbiko

УТП в данный момент нету. просто на  будущее. если мы заполним базу на УТП в будущем при приобретении БК+розница или БК+УТ есть возможность выгрузится в них. то что УТП лучше это лучше. вот и думаем, спасибо всем за отклик.

----------


## Venom_Hunter

Всем доброго времени суток! 

Я извиняюсь, если такой вопрос тут уже был, 100 страниц не было времени прошерстить, но может быть кто то репост сделает или ссылку даст на ответ. Или ответит...
Вопрос такой: есть конфигурация Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, разработка для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» (2.0.26.11), нужно обновить её до Бух 3.0, какой дистрибутив позволяет переход с версии 2.0.26.11? Если нет - как быть? Возможно ли откатить назад релиз для дальнейшего перехода на 3.0?

----------


## Yxrain

> Всем доброго времени суток! 
> 
> Я извиняюсь, если такой вопрос тут уже был, 100 страниц не было времени прошерстить, но может быть кто то репост сделает или ссылку даст на ответ. Или ответит...
> Вопрос такой: есть конфигурация Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, разработка для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» (2.0.26.11), нужно обновить её до Бух 3.0, какой дистрибутив позволяет переход с версии 2.0.26.11? Если нет - как быть? Возможно ли откатить назад релиз для дальнейшего перехода на 3.0?


вот тут скачайте 3.0.19  https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post496042

установите и стандартно обновляйте.

----------

Ukei (28.03.2018)

----------


## Vyaceslav

Доброго время суток!Помогите пожалуйста скачать.Заранее Спасибо!
http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/513602/

----------


## AlekseyLis

> Доброго время суток!Помогите пожалуйста скачать.Заранее Спасибо!
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/513602/


и выложить куда-нибудь на файлообменник, тоже нужно...

----------


## dimus_lug

> Доброго время суток!Помогите пожалуйста скачать.Заранее Спасибо!
> http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/513602/


Вот здесь бесплатно helpme1c

----------


## Виктор76

друзья кто нибудь поделитесь 1С-Рейтинг: Управление затратами на автотранспорт. Путевые листы

----------


## Vyaceslav

Этот для Казахстана не подходит. Чем то отличается. В общем не работает. По этому и прошу скачать с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/513602/

----------


## Yxrain

> Этот для Казахстана не подходит. Чем то отличается. В общем не работает. По этому и прошу скачать с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/513602/


На форуме есть отдельная ветка с просьбами по инфостарту. Попробуйте там.

----------


## Jordi12

Доброго времени суток. есть ли у кого нибудь BPKz_2.0.24.07. С вечного архива загрузка не идёт. За ранее спасибо форумчанам

----------


## Yxrain

> Доброго времени суток. есть ли у кого нибудь BPKz_2.0.24.07. С вечного архива загрузка не идёт. За ранее спасибо форумчанам


https://yadi.sk/d/1ssdJ3L-3Ts3RV

----------

Jordi12 (29.03.2018)

----------


## Jordi12

> https://yadi.sk/d/1ssdJ3L-3Ts3RV


Спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ!

----------


## ForAnyShit

1С:Предприятие 7.7. Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана"  редакция 2.5
Регламентированная отчетность за 4 квартал 2017 года
Обновление 17q4001 от 28.03.2018 г. ТУТ

----------

Cheridan (30.03.2018), dimus_lug (29.03.2018), eldorado (01.04.2018), maxximulusa (04.04.2018), MuratSh (30.03.2018), Sulta (02.04.2018)

----------


## ForAnyShit

1С:Предприятие 7.7. Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана"  редакция 2.5
Регламентированная отчетность за 4 квартал 2017 года
Обновление 17q4001 от 28.03.2018 г. ТУТ

----------

dragon_vit (03.04.2018), eldorado (01.04.2018), MuratSh (30.03.2018), PIRG (02.04.2018), Sulta (02.04.2018)

----------


## ForAnyShit

Самораспаковщик с чистой 7.70.282 со всеми крайними регламентированными отчетами, начиная с 2012Q1 и заканчивая 2017Q4, ТУТ

----------

dd444dd (12.04.2018), maxximulusa (04.04.2018), PIRG (02.04.2018), Sulta (02.04.2018), Ukei (04.04.2018)

----------


## VANR_45

Здравствуйте, есть у кого Внешняя обработка Обмен электронными счетами-фактурами для конфигурации "Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана"? Киньте ссылку

----------


## biofox

Здравствуйте, кто может обновлением поделится на Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана 1,0,33 и выше ?

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуйте, кто может обновлением поделится на Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана 1,0,33 и выше ?


 - 1-е сообщение темы смотрели?

----------


## Timas44

регламентированные отчеты 1с 8.3 на 2018 года. Есть у кого?

----------


## Yxrain

> регламентированные отчеты 1с 8.3 на 2018 года. Есть у кого?


Они вроде в последнем релизе присутствуют. А вообще о выходе обновлений читать тут http://1c.kz/news/

----------


## Виктор76

ребята кто нибудь поделитесь обновленными рег-формами для 8.2/8.3..........

----------


## biofox

> - 1-е сообщение темы смотрели?


Добрый день, именно для ГП не нашел, единственное нашел тут где-то по ссылкам 1.0.32.5 и все, дальше нету :(

----------


## serg_n1

Здравствуйте! Помогите найти Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана", релиз 1.0.33

----------


## eldorado

какой конкретно нужен релиз? 1.0.33.1  1.0.33.2  1.0.33.3  1.0.34.1  1.0.34.2  1.0.34.3

Вот здесь 1.0.33.1

----------

serg_n1 (11.04.2018), Ukei (11.04.2018)

----------


## serg_n1

> какой конкретно нужен релиз? 1.0.33.1  1.0.33.2  1.0.33.3  1.0.34.1  1.0.34.2  1.0.34.3
> 
> Вот здесь 1.0.33.1


спасибо за 1.0.33.1 
1.0.34.3 можете выложить еще?

----------

biofox (18.04.2018)

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день! у кого есть общепит для Казахстана который дружит  с  платформой 8.3 . Заранее спасибо.

----------


## eldorado

> спасибо за 1.0.33.1 
> 1.0.34.3 можете выложить еще?


легко

----------

biofox (18.04.2018), serg_n1 (15.04.2018)

----------


## eldorado

ссори глюк

----------


## Alex2030alex

Всем доброго времени суток, у кого есть релиз 3.0.19 для бухгалтерия для казахстана версии 3,0. буду благодарен

----------


## Виктор76

> Всем доброго времени суток, у кого есть релиз 3.0.19 для бухгалтерия для казахстана версии 3,0. буду благодарен


http://www.unibytes.com/ecsECKr9wmELqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------


## Виктор76

> Всем доброго времени суток, у кого есть релиз 3.0.19 для бухгалтерия для казахстана версии 3,0. буду благодарен


http://www.unibytes.com/ecsECKr9wmELqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

Ukei (12.04.2018)

----------


## МишаМиша

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь плиз Криптографической библиотекой (для получения и отправки ЭСФ) для Бухгалтерии 2.0 и 3.0. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## cntkf

> Здравствуйте. Поделитесь плиз Криптографической библиотекой (для получения и отправки ЭСФ) для Бухгалтерии 2.0 и 3.0. Заранее спасибо.


http://rgho.st/7TXMJR9b4

----------

dimus_lug (14.04.2018), han_51 (25.04.2018), OLGALS (15.04.2018), Ukei (15.04.2018), МишаМиша (14.04.2018)

----------


## cntkf

Забыл упомянуть, нужно менять основную форму для обычного и управляемого приложения.

Поделитесь 200 формой для бух 8.3.

----------


## МишаМиша

> Забыл упомянуть, нужно менять основную форму для обычного и управляемого приложения.
> 
> Поделитесь 200 формой для бух 8.3.


На данный момент эта версия https://yadi.sk/d/WMFwYQ5O3URxEc

----------

cntkf (16.04.2018)

----------


## serg_n1

> http://rgho.st/7TXMJR9b4


ссылка не работает

----------


## Serjan

Работает!:)

----------


## cntkf

Поделитесь дополнением  по ЭСФ (Информационное сообщение № 3128 от 10.04.2018)

----------


## Serjan

http://rgho.st/private/7hXHtlwyw/3d9...e6f26f7e57c640

----------


## Serjan

> Поделитесь дополнением  по ЭСФ (Информационное сообщение № 3128 от 10.04.2018)


http://rgho.st/private/7hXHtlwyw/3d9...e6f26f7e57c640

----------

cntkf (16.04.2018), dragon_vit (16.04.2018), metallych (16.04.2018)

----------


## metallych

Всем привет! Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией для обновления 2,0,26,09 для казахстана. С вечного архива никак не могу скачать!!!

----------


## Виктор76

все привет..... кто нибудь поделитесь рег-формами  для 8.2/8.3..........

----------

Ukei (16.04.2018)

----------


## Хорват

Всем привет. Кто нибудь в курсе когда 300 форма обновленная выйдет?

----------


## cntkf

Точно знаю, что до 15 мая.

----------


## Хорват

> Точно знаю, что до 15 мая.


Ну это однозначно)))))))

----------


## Ruska123

Добрый вечер.
может у кого есть конфигурация для 7.7 Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана 7.70.027.
очень нужно, ну или последний если конечно не надо будет накатывать по степенно все подряд, просто у нас проблема "порядок сортировки отличается от системного на разных Windows"

----------


## KuanyshKa

> Добрый вечер.
> может у кого есть конфигурация для 7.7 Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана 7.70.027.
> очень нужно, ну или последний если конечно не надо будет накатывать по степенно все подряд, просто у нас проблема "порядок сортировки отличается от системного на разных Windows"


Перестройте индексы.
Для этого войдите в Конфигуратор - Администрирование - Кодовая страница. Выберите Текущая кодовая страница.

----------


## KuanyshKa

> Добрый вечер.
> может у кого есть конфигурация для 7.7 Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана 7.70.027.
> очень нужно, ну или последний если конечно не надо будет накатывать по степенно все подряд, просто у нас проблема "порядок сортировки отличается от системного на разных Windows"


Перестройте индексы.
Для этого войдите в Конфигуратор - Администрирование - Кодовая страница. Выберите Текущая кодовая страница.

----------


## Ruska123

на ХР сделал все работает переходим на 7 там тоже ошибка, перестраиваю и потом на ХР не работает.

----------


## МишаМиша

> Добрый вечер.
> может у кого есть конфигурация для 7.7 Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана 7.70.027.
> очень нужно, ну или последний если конечно не надо будет накатывать по степенно все подряд, просто у нас проблема "порядок сортировки отличается от системного на разных Windows"


Уходите уже с этой старенькой 7.7 и переходите на 8.3 )))

----------


## Ruska123

надо полюбому обновить конфигурацию. 
может все таки есть у кого релиз

----------


## Ruska123

надо полюбому обновить конфигурацию. 
может все таки есть у кого релиз

----------


## elmira.mt

Очень нужно обновление общепит для Казахстана начиная с релиза 2.0.28.1 до последнего 2.0.33.1

----------


## biofox

> какой конкретно нужен релиз? 1.0.33.1  1.0.33.2  1.0.33.3  1.0.34.1  1.0.34.2  1.0.34.3
> 
> Вот здесь 1.0.33.1


Большое вам спасибо, а нет ли у вас 1.0.33.3, а то 34 версия садится только на 33.3, ?

----------


## Alex_oit

Поделитесь рег. отчетами на 1кв 2018 200,300. Спасибо

----------


## Хорват

> Поделитесь рег. отчетами на 1кв 2018 200,300. Спасибо


Есть только 200, 300 еще не выложили.
https://yadi.sk/d/zPMQygUS3UYs9v

----------

Akhmedbekov (23.04.2018), Alex_oit (20.04.2018), cntkf (19.04.2018), ForAnyShit (19.04.2018), loreyra (19.04.2018), luna-luna (24.04.2018), metallych (20.04.2018), PIRG (03.05.2018)

----------


## loreyra

> легко


Ссылка не работает :(. Можете залить на другой хост?

----------


## kimok1988

Доброе утро! Выложите пожалуйста конфигурацию для сервисного центра IT. Заранее спасибо... vskim@a2market.kz

----------


## Yxrain

> на ХР сделал все работает переходим на 7 там тоже ошибка, перестраиваю и потом на ХР не работает.


погуглили бы сначала. Обновления тут не помогут.
http://hammga.ru/blogs?id=28

----------


## Akhmedbekov

Доброго дням всем, у кого есть апрельская ОбменЭСФ.epf для УТП 2.0.13.10, а так же у кого есть Регламентные отчеты 300 для нее же. Спасибо большое.

----------


## 666Rebel666

Зарплата+Кадры для Казахстана	7.70.030
08.09.2017 10:32	Зарплата+Кадры для Казахстана	7.70.031

Есть у кого?

----------


## ForAnyShit

1С:Расчет 7.7. 
Зарплата+Кадры для Казахстана, ред. 1.0
Релизы 7.70.030 и 7.70.031 ТУТ

----------

666Rebel666 (23.04.2018)

----------


## Виктор76

всем доброго рабочего дня..... поделитесь пжл рег-формами для 8.2/8.3.......

----------


## luna-luna

> Есть только 200, 300 еще не выложили.
> https://yadi.sk/d/zPMQygUS3UYs9v


Будьте добры 300, как будет возможность :yes:

----------


## anonymouskz

> Доброго дням всем, у кого есть апрельская ОбменЭСФ.epf для УТП 2.0.13.10, а так же у кого есть Регламентные отчеты 300 для нее же. Спасибо большое.


Присоединяюсь по обработке ОбменЭСФ. Если у кого-то есть, поделитесь, пожалуйста

----------


## eldorado

> Присоединяюсь по обработке ОбменЭСФ. Если у кого-то есть, поделитесь, пожалуйста


Обработка "Обмен ЭСФ от 06.04.2018 для УТП"

----------

anonymouskz (28.04.2018), raxmet (28.04.2018)

----------


## eldorado

Клик инета

----------

Akhmedbekov (29.04.2018)

----------


## Akhmedbekov

Благодарю!

----------


## bbiko

Доброго дням всем. хотим внедрить 1С. есть розница и бухгалтерия для Казахстана предпоследние релизы. как лучше осуществить. 
2 рабочих места в рознице склад  и РМК
Вопросы
1. где организовать склад. в рознице или в бухгалтерии. будет основной склад и склад магазина
2. консультации по настройке обмена (синхронизации) через каталог.  
на бухгалтерии будем выписывать счет фактуры электронные
3. оприходование товаров хотим сделать на основании ЭСФ т.е. принять ЭСФ в 1С бухгалтерии  и оприходовать на склад. 
4. есть принтер чеков китайский через виндоуз печатает норма а через 1с китайски значки вместо кириллицы
5. весы с печатью  этикеток Штрих принт настроили. загрузка товаров проходить. но при печати этикеток первые цифры штрихкода идут 00 вместо 21 префикса весового товара. пробовли разные режимы все равно на Штрихкоде не выходить 21 формат штрихкодв ППТТТТТВВВВВК. в настройках Розницы выставлены префиксы галочка на использовании нестандартных штрикодов установлено. 
Заранее спасибо всем!

----------


## SPetrov63

Выпущено дополнение к релизу (1.3.15.5) конфигурации «Управление производственным предприятием 8 для Казахстана» ред. 1.3
Если у кого есть выложите, пожалуйста

----------


## Виктор76

всем привет..... ребята........ кто нибудь поделитесь рег-формами на 18 год?

----------


## Yxrain

> всем привет..... ребята........ кто нибудь поделитесь рег-формами на 18 год?


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post499385

----------


## Виктор76

> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post499385


не то это...... по ндс нужны формы.....

----------


## Виктор76

> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post499385


не то это...... по ндс нужны формы.....

----------


## cntkf

Налоговики выпустили 300 форму 27.04.2018. Видно для  1с еще не успели подготовить.

----------


## Хорват

Сейчас на 8.3 выложили. 8.2 пока нет.

----------


## Виктор76

> Сейчас на 8.3 выложили. 8.2 пока нет.


поделитесь пжл рег-формами для 8.3 на 18 год.........

----------


## naz191

http://dropmefiles.com/yVwfZ

----------

ForAnyShit (03.05.2018)

----------


## Виктор76

> http://dropmefiles.com/yVwfZ


спасибо......

----------

Casiro (20.05.2018), Ukei (03.05.2018)

----------


## Хорват

> поделитесь пжл рег-формами для 8.3 на 18 год.........


https://yadi.sk/d/HD1YW3h53VEJK4  200, 300, 400 на 8.3

----------

Chosen0ne (22.05.2018), cntkf (03.05.2018), ForAnyShit (03.05.2018), loreyra (03.05.2018), luna-luna (03.05.2018), PIRG (03.05.2018), sashaz7 (03.05.2018), Vizsh (14.05.2018)

----------


## SPetrov63

Спасибо

----------


## luna-luna

будьте добры 300 для  БП 8.2

----------


## Хорват

> будьте добры 300 для  БП 8.2


еще не выложили.

----------


## Хорват

> еще не выложили.


https://yadi.sk/d/uJ0dErbA3VFeRQ  Форма 200, 300, 400  8.2 2018

----------

cntkf (03.05.2018), ForAnyShit (03.05.2018), metallych (06.05.2018), mr_alone (04.05.2018), PIRG (03.05.2018), sashaz7 (03.05.2018), SPetrov63 (03.05.2018), thekz (04.05.2018)

----------


## Виктор76

> https://yadi.sk/d/uJ0dErbA3VFeRQ  Форма 200, 300, 400  8.2 2018


спасибо......

----------


## dimus_lug

обновления 2.0 3.0 на все бухгалтерии от 03.05.18все

----------

dragon_vit (03.05.2018), ForAnyShit (03.05.2018), luna-luna (04.05.2018), TEV (03.05.2018), thekz (04.05.2018), Хорват (04.05.2018)

----------


## SPetrov63

> https://yadi.sk/d/uJ0dErbA3VFeRQ  Форма 200, 300, 400  8.2 2018


Спасибо.
Только я не уверен - подойдут ли они для УПП 1.3.15.5?
Подцепились без проблем, но, кажется, приложения все пустые.
Я впервые это делаю, м.б. кто подскажет - подойдут эти отчеты или надо ждать спец.выпуск для моей конфиги?

----------


## Хорват

> Спасибо.
> Только я не уверен - подойдут ли они для УПП 1.3.15.5?
> Подцепились без проблем, но, кажется, приложения все пустые.
> Я впервые это делаю, м.б. кто подскажет - подойдут эти отчеты или надо ждать спец.выпуск для моей конфиги?


Думаю подойдут. На Бух для КЗ  и на УТП  все норм.

----------

SPetrov63 (03.05.2018)

----------


## SPetrov63

> https://yadi.sk/d/uJ0dErbA3VFeRQ  Форма 200, 300, 400  8.2 2018


Спасибо.
Только я не уверен - подойдут ли они для УПП 1.3.15.5?
Подцепились без проблем, но, кажется, приложения все пустые.
Я впервые это делаю, м.б. кто подскажет - подойдут эти отчеты или надо ждать спец.выпуск для моей конфиги?

----------


## SPetrov63

> Думаю подойдут. На Бух для КЗ  и на УТП  все норм.


Спасибо, попробую.
Но, все же, если появятся формы для УПП - выложите, пожалуйста

----------


## Erkanat79

Добрый день! С праздником всех! Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.26.12
300 форма обновил в приложение 8 не выходит РЕЕСТР СЧЕТОВ-ФАКТУР ПО ПРИОБРЕТЕННЫМ ТОВАРАМ, РАБОТАМ, УСЛУГАМ В ТЕЧЕНИЕ ОТЧЕТНОГО НАЛОГОВОГО ПЕРИОДА 
выводит сообщение из-за отсутствие актуального шаблона в Эксель выгрузка не возможно, в приложение 7 реестр выходит. 
для проверки открыл за прошлый год прилож 8 выгружается в реестр. никто с таким не сталкивался?

----------


## Erkanat79

Добрый день! С праздником всех! Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.26.12
300 форма обновил в приложение 8 не выходит РЕЕСТР СЧЕТОВ-ФАКТУР ПО ПРИОБРЕТЕННЫМ ТОВАРАМ, РАБОТАМ, УСЛУГАМ В ТЕЧЕНИЕ ОТЧЕТНОГО НАЛОГОВОГО ПЕРИОДА 
выводит сообщение из-за отсутствие актуального шаблона в Эксель выгрузка не возможно, в приложение 7 реестр выходит. 
для проверки открыл за прошлый год прилож 8 выгружается в реестр. никто с таким не сталкивался?

----------


## cntkf

Читайте правила заполнения 300 формы. В 7 и 8 приложение не должны попадать сф, по которым сформированы эсф.

----------


## Erkanat79

я согласен с этим, но даже пустой реестр не формируется, проверьте у себя если вам не трудно

----------


## cntkf

Какой релиз у базы?

----------


## Виктор76

всем привет........ всех с праздником..... ребята при автозаполнение рег-формы 300 выходит такая ошибка.........
bandicam 2018-05-07 17-06-31-295.jpg
кто что подскажет?

----------


## Виктор76

всем привет........ всех с праздником..... ребята при автозаполнение рег-формы 300 выходит такая ошибка.........
bandicam 2018-05-07 17-06-31-295.jpg
кто что подскажет?

----------


## cntkf

> всем привет........ всех с праздником..... ребята при автозаполнение рег-формы 300 выходит такая ошибка.........
> bandicam 2018-05-07 17-06-31-295.jpg
> кто что подскажет?


Обнови базу до последнего релиза.

----------


## Виктор76

> Обнови базу до последнего релиза.


спасибо.......

----------


## Erkanat79

> Какой релиз у базы?


последний версия 2.0.26.12

----------


## cntkf

Тогда что значит - в приложение 8 не выходит реестр?

----------


## Erkanat79

да, ошибку выдает из-за отсутствия актуального шаблона в Эксель выгрузка не возможно, завтра гляну как дела в бух 3,0

----------


## cntkf

Так проблема в шаблоне эксель, а не в 1с. Свежие шаблоны нужно скачать.

----------


## bbiko

здравствуйте. при создании счет фактуры из ЭСФ СЧЕТ ФАКТУРА СОЗДАЕТСЯ. но при создании Поступлении ТМЗ на основании счет фактуры пишет ошибку Поле договор не должно измениться.  Все создается на основании ЭСФ покупка. на ЭСФ признак договора без договора. релиз бухгалтерия для казахстана 3 последний.

----------


## cntkf

> здравствуйте. при создании счет фактуры из ЭСФ СЧЕТ ФАКТУРА СОЗДАЕТСЯ. но при создании Поступлении ТМЗ на основании счет фактуры пишет ошибку Поле договор не должно измениться.  Все создается на основании ЭСФ покупка. на ЭСФ признак договора без договора. релиз бухгалтерия для казахстана 3 последний.


В эсф нужно выбрать договор, а затем уже создавать документы.

----------


## KIMAVIK

Доброго времени! Подскажите пожалуйста из за чего у меня при открытии данного форума, первая страница с Вечным архивом открывается пустая, большой пустой массив, Вечного архива не видно, видно только при загрузке пару секунд, и при долгом листании вниз выходит форум, а к Вечному архиву добраться не могу. Помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## SPetrov63

> Доброго времени! Подскажите пожалуйста из за чего у меня при открытии данного форума, первая страница с Вечным архивом открывается пустая, большой пустой массив, Вечного архива не видно, видно только при загрузке пару секунд, и при долгом листании вниз выходит форум, а к Вечному архиву добраться не могу. Помогите пожалуйста.


Здравствуйте. С Днем Победы.
У меня такая же дрянь почему-то (((
Я приноровился так: примерно 5 сек. после обновления ссылки видны. Надо успеть нажать на нужную, дальше все работает нормально.
Неск. раз пришлось ловить, а потом догадался сохранить ссылку на нужные конфы. Они работают без проблем. Пакость в первой странице (

----------


## DIGO3

Приветствую народ! Поделитесь пожалуйста крайней конфигурацией Торговля и склад для 8.3. Очень нужна! Спасибо!

----------


## bbiko

в самом эсф галочка стоит на без договора

----------


## SPetrov63

Здравствуйте всем.
Нужны регламентные отчеты для 1С Предприятие v.7.7 на 2018г.
Если есть у кого нибудь, поделитесь, пжалста.

----------


## cntkf

> Здравствуйте всем.
> Нужны регламентные отчеты для 1С Предприятие v.7.7 на 2018г.
> Если есть у кого нибудь, поделитесь, пжалста.


Если брать предыдущую историю выхода обновлений, тогда формы вы получите 16 мая.

----------


## Jordi12

Доброго времени суток. Релиз 2.0.25.15 не скачивается с вечного архива. Есть у кого?

----------


## Jordi12

> Доброго времени суток. Релиз 2.0.25.15 не скачивается с вечного архива. Есть у кого?


и 2.0.26.11 тоже =((((

----------


## Ukei

> Доброго времени суток. Релиз 2.0.25.15 не скачивается с вечного архива. Есть у кого?


 - Несколько раз иногда нужно нажать чтобы скачивание пошло. Написал в ТП.

----------


## SPetrov63

> в самом эсф галочка стоит на без договора


В договоре должно быть заполнено хотя бы одно поле - номер или дата договора. Иначе формирует ЭСФ "без договора".
Часто и дату и номер пишут в наименовании.

----------


## Pake_pake

Есть у кого возможность выложить формы регламентированной отчетности 870 для 1с 8.2/8.3 за 1 кв 2018
Заранее Спасибо

----------


## cntkf

870 формы нет в 1с.

----------


## murrexso

Есть у кого  формы регламентированной отчетности 300 для 1С за 1 кв 2018?
Заранее ,спасибо!

----------


## DIGO3

Доброго дня! Может найдется у кого чистая база Торговля и склад для 8.3.10.2667? Поделитесь пожалуйста! Спасибо!

----------


## Ukei

> Доброго дня! Может найдется у кого чистая база Торговля и склад для 8.3.10.2667? Поделитесь пожалуйста! Спасибо!


 - ТиС для 8.3 называется Управление торговлей, чистая база есть в любом дистрибутиве установки. См. тему для ссылок или 1-е сообщение этой темы.

----------

DIGO3 (14.05.2018)

----------


## Виктор76

всем привет...... кто нибудь поделитесь рег-формой form_300_00_v24_r137.tar  для 1с 8.2

----------


## Serjan

Привет! Уже есть СОНО.КЗ

----------


## KuanyshKa

СОНО подняли до 24 версии, 1С подняли?

----------


## Виктор76

> Привет! Уже есть СОНО.КЗ


нужна для 1с чтобы выгрузить в соно........

----------

JeffB (14.05.2018)

----------


## Виктор76

> Привет! Уже есть СОНО.КЗ


нужна для 1с чтобы выгрузить в соно........

----------

JeffB (14.05.2018)

----------


## JeffB

Правда, ребят, у кого как появится, выложите 24 версию 300 формы для 1С (Бух Казахстан 26.12). Срочно, спасибо!
PS. Если она появится.., ппц налоговики устроили, за день до окончания.... я в шоке. Две недели и опять новая форма..

----------


## JeffB

Правда, ребят, у кого как появится, выложите 24 версию 300 формы для 1С (Бух Казахстан 26.12). Срочно, спасибо!
PS. Если она появится.., ппц налоговики устроили, за день до окончания.... я в шоке. Две недели и опять новая форма..

----------


## cntkf

Ни две недели, 11.05.2018 последний раз менялась форма.

----------


## Виктор76

по ходу мы идем на опережение.........

----------


## Хорват

> Правда, ребят, у кого как появится, выложите 24 версию 300 формы для 1С (Бух Казахстан 26.12). Срочно, спасибо!
> PS. Если она появится.., ппц налоговики устроили, за день до окончания.... я в шоке. Две недели и опять новая форма..


https://yadi.sk/d/PmIYcFxQ3VtRDb 300 Бух для кз 8.2

----------

cntkf (14.05.2018), ForAnyShit (14.05.2018), JeffB (14.05.2018), KuanyshKa (17.05.2018), Leya (16.05.2018), metallych (19.05.2018), mr_alone (15.05.2018), SPetrov63 (15.05.2018), topridder (15.05.2018), Лианелла (15.05.2018), неудержимый (24.05.2018)

----------


## Хорват

А так же 701.01 для 8.2 https://yadi.sk/d/d6cQZCUg3VtRbS

----------

cntkf (14.05.2018), ForAnyShit (14.05.2018), mr_alone (15.05.2018), SPetrov63 (15.05.2018), topridder (15.05.2018)

----------


## Хорват

Ну и для 8.3 эти же формы https://yadi.sk/d/gkiHG9g23VtSNW
https://yadi.sk/d/fyULvx4f3VtSPv

----------

cntkf (14.05.2018), ForAnyShit (14.05.2018), Leya (16.05.2018), topridder (15.05.2018)

----------


## JeffB

> Ни две недели, 11.05.2018 последний раз менялась форма.


Я имел ввиду форму 300, прошлую v23, от 27.04.2018. 11.05.2018 менялись формы 320 и 400

----------


## cntkf

> Я имел ввиду форму 300, прошлую v23, от 27.04.2018. 11.05.2018 менялись формы 320 и 400


300 менялась 11.05.2018.

----------


## cntkf

> Я имел ввиду форму 300, прошлую v23, от 27.04.2018. 11.05.2018 менялись формы 320 и 400


300 менялась 11.05.2018.300.jpg

----------


## JeffB

cntkf, Ну сори, я не бухгалтер, может изменения были, но проблем с выгрузкой 300-й с 1С в СОНО не было, до сегодня.    

*Хорват*  ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!! За форму 1С! Пост #1584

----------

KuanyshKa (17.05.2018)

----------


## MuratSh

Для Базовых версии 2 и 3 ред. 300 и 701.01
https://cloud.mail.ru/...857C/ep9zsig9P

----------

KuanyshKa (17.05.2018)

----------


## MuratSh

Для Базовых версии 2 и 3 ред. 300 и 701.01
https://cloud.mail.ru/...857C/ep9zsig9P

----------

Лианелла (15.05.2018)

----------


## dd444dd

Всем добрый день! Библиотеку для прямой выгрузки ЭСФ скачал. Спасибо. А куда ее подставить? 1с 8.2, типовая, не базовая. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Хорват

> Всем добрый день! Библиотеку для прямой выгрузки ЭСФ скачал. Спасибо. А куда ее подставить? 1с 8.2, типовая, не базовая. Заранее спасибо!


В приложении, Файл, Открыть, выбираете файл библиотеки, в появившемся окне выбираете наименование организации.

----------

dd444dd (15.05.2018)

----------


## dd444dd

> В приложении, Файл, Открыть, выбираете файл библиотеки, в появившемся окне выбираете наименование организации.


Нет. Выбрал "ESF_1.8.epf", загрузилось, ничего не произошло.

----------


## dd444dd

> В приложении, Файл, Открыть, выбираете файл библиотеки, в появившемся окне выбираете наименование организации.


Нет. Выбрал "ESF_1.8.epf", загрузилось, ничего не произошло.

----------


## bekaaktau

Здравствуйте. Пожалуйста, можете скинуть/выложить Регламентированные отчёты 1С 7.7 для Казахстана сегодня вышло обновление http://1c-rating.kz/news/434197/, необходимо срочно сдать отчёт, последний день :(

----------


## Виктор76

> Здравствуйте. Пожалуйста, можете скинуть/выложить Регламентированные отчёты 1С 7.7 для Казахстана сегодня вышло обновление http://1c-rating.kz/news/434197/, необходимо срочно сдать отчёт, последний день :(


их вроде нету пока....... только обновление релиз 282........

----------


## Виктор76

> Здравствуйте. Пожалуйста, можете скинуть/выложить Регламентированные отчёты 1С 7.7 для Казахстана сегодня вышло обновление http://1c-rating.kz/news/434197/, необходимо срочно сдать отчёт, последний день :(


их вроде нету пока....... только обновление релиз 282........

----------


## bekaaktau

Да должно же быть, как так? 1С-Рейтинг новость выложил ведь, о том, что "Подготовлен релиз 001 регламентированной отчетности за 1 квартал 2018 года для конфигурации «Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана, ред. 2.5» версии 7.70.282."

И по тексту ниже.. После загрузки комплекта отчетности необходимо выполнить обновление списка регламентированных отчетов.

----------


## ForAnyShit

Самораспаковщик с чистой 7.70.282 со всеми крайними регламентированными отчетами, начиная с 2012Q1 и заканчивая 2018Q1, ТУТ

----------

dimus_lug (15.05.2018), maxximulusa (15.05.2018), mgta (20.05.2018), mr_alone (15.05.2018), raxmet (16.05.2018), SPetrov63 (17.05.2018)

----------


## Хорват

Всем добрый день! Подскажите нет ли у кого обработки для 8.3 Перенумерация документов? Вообще существуют ли такие? Если есть у кого не могли бы поделиться? Спасибо.

----------


## Yxrain

> Всем добрый день! Подскажите нет ли у кого обработки для 8.3 Перенумерация документов? Вообще существуют ли такие? Если есть у кого не могли бы поделиться? Спасибо.


Тоже искал, предложили запустить универсальную обработку с диска ИТС в режиме «Обычное приложение». Получилось норм.

----------


## Хорват

> Тоже искал, предложили запустить универсальную обработку с диска ИТС в режиме «Обычное приложение». Получилось норм.


проблема в том что диска ИТС нет, вроде как должа быть встроенная обработка в экспресс проверке, но она тоже не выводит ссылку Автоматическая перенумерация документов.  Нашел обработку для Реализации ТМЗ, но не могу найти штатную для ПКО РКО и счет фактур.

----------


## luna-luna

> Всем добрый день! Подскажите нет ли у кого обработки для 8.3 Перенумерация документов? Вообще существуют ли такие? Если есть у кого не могли бы поделиться? Спасибо.


https://drive.google.com/file/d/12aN...ew?usp=sharing

----------

Nell* (21.08.2019), Хорват (17.05.2018)

----------


## Хорват

> https://drive.google.com/file/d/12aN...ew?usp=sharing


Спасибо большое! Но эта обработка есть и она не работает, ошибки сыпятся.

----------


## luna-luna

Попробуйте эту https://drive.google.com/file/d/1NHF...ew?usp=sharing

----------

Nell* (21.08.2019), Хорват (17.05.2018)

----------


## Yxrain

> Всем добрый день! Подскажите нет ли у кого обработки для 8.3 Перенумерация документов? Вообще существуют ли такие? Если есть у кого не могли бы поделиться? Спасибо.


В конфигураторе заходите сервис-параметры на вкладке общие ставите точку на "Управляемое приложение и обычное". Запускаете отладку толстым клиентом(обычное приложение).

Скачиваете и запускаете http://helpme1c.ru/files/Its/UNIREPS...election82.zip

----------

Хорват (17.05.2018)

----------


## Хорват

> В конфигураторе заходите сервис-параметры на вкладке общие ставите точку на "Управляемое приложение и обычное". Запускаете отладку толстым клиентом(обычное приложение).
> 
> Скачиваете и запускаете http://helpme1c.ru/files/Its/UNIREPS...election82.zip


Спасибо большое! получилось. Нашел такую же для управляемого приложения. Если нужно, поделюсь.

----------


## vladimir92

Добрый день! А можно еще 1.0.33.2 1.0.33.3 1.0.34.1 1.0.34.2?  1.0.34.3 не ставится на  1.0.33.1. Спасибо !

----------


## kge

Здравствуйте, скиньте пожалуйста дополнение к релизу 3.0.19.3 бухгалтерия для казахстана проф. Спасибо

----------


## Андрей777777

Всем добрый день! Есть у кого нить для 7.7 form_300_00_v24_r137 от 11.05.2018 г.??? То что выкладывали с последним релизом для 7.7 не актуальная форма form_300_00_v23_r136  от 11.05.2018 г. Если у кого то есть поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## ForAnyShit

> Всем добрый день! Есть у кого нить для 7.7 form_300_00_v24_r137 от 11.05.2018 г.??? То что выкладывали с последним релизом для 7.7 не актуальная форма form_300_00_v23_r136  от 11.05.2018 г. Если у кого то есть поделитесь пожалуйста!


В файле ПутьКБазеДанных\ExtForms\RP18Q1.grp  \XML\300.XM_ в самой первой строке меняем номер версии на 24 и все работает! Во всяком случае, выгруженный XML-файл СОНО импортирует корректно. А если подкорректировать 15-ю строчку файла ПутьКБазеДанных\ExtForms\RP18Q1.grp  \RPLIST.TXT на v24_r137, то вообще будет супер!

----------

Андрей777777 (21.05.2018)

----------


## Хорват

Всем добрый день! Есть у кого общепит для КЗ, нужен cf, не важно какая конфигурация, но хорошо было бы чтоб последняя. Если есть у кого, то поделитесь пожалуйста. Спасибо!

----------


## metallych

Добрый день! С этой 300ой формой 1Сники еще выкладывали новый Отчет "Регистр налогового учета по счетам-фактурам",
- Исправлена ошибка отбора данных по полю "Способ выписки счета-фактуры". Поделитесь пожалуйста!!!

----------


## metallych

> Добрый день! С этой 300ой формой 1Сники еще выкладывали новый Отчет "Регистр налогового учета по счетам-фактурам",
> - Исправлена ошибка отбора данных по полю "Способ выписки счета-фактуры". Поделитесь пожалуйста!!!


Имеется ввиду дополнение Дополнение к версии 2.0.26.12 «Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 2.0
Внешний отчет для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" версии 2.0.26.12!!! Заранее благодарен!!!

----------


## Хорват

Всем добрый день! Ребят, выручайте, как можно обменяться данными между 2-мя базами УТП? Подскажите кто сталкивался. Спасибо!

----------


## cntkf

Базы велись независимо друг от друга?

----------


## Хорват

Одна новая, из другой надо перенести только справочники типа номенклатура, склады, сотрудники и т.д. в новую базу

----------


## cntkf

Тогда выгрузка в идентичную конфигурацию

----------


## Хорват

> Тогда выгрузка в идентичную конфигурацию


Можно подробнее?

----------


## cntkf

> Можно подробнее?


Попробуй эту обработку 

https://yadi.sk/d/jLc8PL__3WCK5U

----------

Хорват (19.05.2018)

----------


## Хорват

> Попробуй эту обработку 
> 
> https://yadi.sk/d/jLc8PL__3WCK5U


не получается. Ошибка преобразования данных XML

----------


## maxximulusa

18.05.2018 12:05	Формы отчетности	18q1002
Поделитесь, плиз, у кого есть

----------


## Хорват

Всем добрый день!
Поделитесь пожалуйста общепитом для кз Проф, нужен именно чистый cf. Спасибо.

----------


## ForAnyShit

1С:Предприятие 7.7. Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана"  редакция 2.5
Регламентированная отчетность за 1 квартал 2018 года
Обновление 18q1002 от 17.05.2018 г. ТУТ

----------

dimus_lug (22.05.2018), kairapuz (25.05.2018), maxximulusa (22.05.2018), MuratSh (26.05.2018), raxmet (22.05.2018), SPetrov63 (23.05.2018)

----------


## cntkf

не получается. Ошибка преобразования данных XML

При выгрузке или загрузке?

----------


## Хорват

> не получается. Ошибка преобразования данных XML
> 
> При выгрузке или загрузке?


При загрузке. Но проблему уже решил. Использовал конфигурацию "Конвертация данных", поставляется 1с никами бесплатно. Классная вещь, все что угодно и куда угодно можно перенести. Спасибо!

----------


## dimus_lug

> При загрузке. Но проблему уже решил. Использовал конфигурацию "Конвертация данных", поставляется 1с никами бесплатно. Классная вещь, все что угодно и куда угодно можно перенести. Спасибо!


А что за конфигурация?
Поделитесь?

----------


## Хорват

> А что за конфигурация?
> Поделитесь?


Держи https://yadi.sk/d/vROMd4hI3WR9Qw

Тут видео инструкция с описаниями основных функций http://programmist1s.ru/1s-konvertatsiya-dannyih-2-0/

----------

dimus_lug (23.05.2018), SPetrov63 (23.05.2018), thekz (25.05.2018), Ukei (23.05.2018)

----------


## Хорват

Всем добрый день! Ребят, если у кого есть общепит отученый не могли бы поделиться? Или подскажите как это сделать? Спасибо.

----------


## menone_dastan

Всем привет. Есть у кого последние рег. формы 300,910,328 для УТП 2.0?

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день! кто сможет выложить обработку отправки ЭСФ с УТП редакция 2.0 . Более актуальную последний релиз. а то при отправке доп сф выходит ошибка  Ошибка «Количество (объем) отсутствует» в дополнительном ЭСФ

Источник: http://pro1c.kz/hotline/tipovye-resh...lnitelnom-esf/
© pro1c.kz

----------


## Yxrain

> Всем привет. Есть у кого последние рег. формы 300,910,328 для УТП 2.0?





> Добрый день! кто сможет выложить обработку отправки ЭСФ с УТП редакция 2.0 . Более актуальную последний релиз. а то при отправке доп сф выходит ошибка  Ошибка «Количество (объем) отсутствует» в дополнительном ЭСФ
> 
> Источник: http://pro1c.kz/hotline/tipovye-resh...lnitelnom-esf/
> © pro1c.kz



https://yadi.sk/d/WHMD7UwX3WW6qy

----------

cntkf (26.05.2018), dimus_lug (26.05.2018), MuratSh (26.05.2018), Хорват (25.05.2018)

----------


## luna-luna

Здравствуйте, вышло обновление 8.2 БП ,2.0.27.2 выложите пож-та

----------


## rednomads

Здравствуйте, на первой странице есть ссылка.

----------


## rednomads

если с той ссылки скачать затруднительно, то вот https://yadi.sk/d/m4JX5CTF3WbpDv

----------

cntkf (28.05.2018), luna-luna (28.05.2018), PIRG (28.05.2018), shamkin (28.05.2018), Хорват (28.05.2018)

----------


## Хорват

Всем добрый день! Ребят, подскажите пожалуйста. Бух для кз 8.2 при установке обработки обмен ЭСФ от 29.09.2017 код ТНВЭД берется, но как ставишь более новую, так он пропадает. Не подскажете где проблема возникает?

----------


## cntkf

> Всем добрый день! Ребят, подскажите пожалуйста. Бух для кз 8.2 при установке обработки обмен ЭСФ от 29.09.2017 код ТНВЭД берется, но как ставишь более новую, так он пропадает. Не подскажете где проблема возникает?


От куда исчезает, из справочника или из табличной части эсф?

----------


## cntkf

> Всем добрый день! Ребят, подскажите пожалуйста. Бух для кз 8.2 при установке обработки обмен ЭСФ от 29.09.2017 код ТНВЭД берется, но как ставишь более новую, так он пропадает. Не подскажете где проблема возникает?


От куда исчезает, из справочника или из табличной части эсф?

----------


## Хорват

> От куда исчезает, из справочника или из табличной части эсф?


Из табличной части. Уже разобрался в чем проблема. Спасибо!

----------


## makfromkz

> Из табличной части. Уже разобрался в чем проблема. Спасибо!


С нами бы поделился :)

----------

Ukei (01.06.2018)

----------


## WmRidder

Люди добрые, совсем запутался ... Как правильно перейти с "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, разработка для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» (2.0.27.2)" на 3 редакцию ? Стоит 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.11.3034) но конфа то 8.2 Конфигуратор не видит обновлений на 8.3

----------


## cntkf

Попробуй выбрать файл обновления вручную.

----------


## serg_n1

> Люди добрые, совсем запутался ... Как правильно перейти с "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, разработка для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» (2.0.27.2)" на 3 редакцию ? Стоит 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.11.3034) но конфа то 8.2 Конфигуратор не видит обновлений на 8.3


CF выгрузи с 3 версии и загрузи во 2ю версию

----------


## serg_n1

> Люди добрые, совсем запутался ... Как правильно перейти с "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, разработка для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» (2.0.27.2)" на 3 редакцию ? Стоит 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.11.3034) но конфа то 8.2 Конфигуратор не видит обновлений на 8.3


CF выгрузи с 3 версии и загрузи во 2ю версию

----------


## serg_n1

Здравствуйте! Выложите пожалуйста Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана 1.0.35.1

----------


## Виктор76

> CF выгрузи с 3 версии и загрузи во 2ю версию


выгрузите базу через конфигуратор 2.0 по старой платформы, потом удалите  шапку платформы старой версии, и установите новую 8.3.11. откр новую базу и загрузите  старую базу.......

----------


## Виктор76

> CF выгрузи с 3 версии и загрузи во 2ю версию


выгрузите базу через конфигуратор 2.0 по старой платформы, потом удалите  шапку платформы старой версии, и установите новую 8.3.11. откр новую базу и загрузите  старую базу.......

----------


## rednomads

если я правильно понял вопрос, то: Вам надо конвертировать Конфигурацию 2.0 до вер. 3.0. Это в принципе не так трудно, запустите конвертацию

----------


## WmRidder

1) потом удалите шапку платформы старой версии ? Это как ?

----------


## Виктор76

> 1) потом удалите шапку платформы старой версии ? Это как ?


потому что по старой платформе 106 не видит обновление.......

----------


## Виктор76

> 1) потом удалите шапку платформы старой версии ? Это как ?


потому что по старой платформе 106 не видит обновление.......

----------


## Yxrain

> Люди добрые, совсем запутался ... Как правильно перейти с "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, разработка для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» (2.0.27.2)" на 3 редакцию ? Стоит 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.11.3034) но конфа то 8.2 Конфигуратор не видит обновлений на 8.3


Пока не выйдет новое обновление на 3.0, обычным обновлением 2,0,27 не перевести на 3.0
До версии 3.0.20.4 можно обновить только с версий 2.0.26.9;2.0.26.11;2.0.26.12;3.0.19.3;
Сейчас обновить только через загрузку cf файла сможете.

----------

WmRidder (04.06.2018)

----------


## proftp

Добрый день.
Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлениями 1с розница начиная с версии 1.0.8.1 по сей день.
Спасибо.

----------


## proftp

Добрый день.
Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлениями 1с розница начиная с версии 1.0.8.1 по сей день.
Спасибо.

----------


## Yxrain

> Добрый день.
> Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлениями 1с розница начиная с версии 1.0.8.1 по сей день.
> Спасибо.


Смотрите первое сообщение темы.

----------

Ukei (06.06.2018)

----------


## proftp

Добрый день.
Как обновить розницу версии 1.0.8.1 на версию 2.0.1.9?
Не хочет делать конвертацию с 1 на второй релиз

----------


## proftp

Добрый день.
Как обновить розницу версии 1.0.8.1 на версию 2.0.1.9?
Не хочет делать конвертацию с 1 на второй релиз

----------


## Yxrain

> Добрый день.
> Как обновить розницу версии 1.0.8.1 на версию 2.0.1.9?
> Не хочет делать конвертацию с 1 на второй релиз


https://yadi.sk/i/0uNHDtyu3XCoAu

----------


## serg_n1

> выгрузите базу через конфигуратор 2.0 по старой платформы, потом удалите  шапку платформы старой версии, и установите новую 8.3.11. откр новую базу и загрузите  старую базу.......


Какую еще шапку??? зачем???? не проще как я написал, помойму все понятно. Выгрузить CF 3.0 и загрузить в 2.0. Только зачем пока переходить на 3.0? на 2.0 пока все работает

----------


## cntkf

> Какую еще шапку??? зачем???? не проще как я написал, помойму все понятно. Выгрузить CF 3.0 и загрузить в 2.0. Только зачем пока переходить на 3.0? на 2.0 пока все работает


7 пока тоже работает.

----------


## cntkf

> Какую еще шапку??? зачем???? не проще как я написал, помойму все понятно. Выгрузить CF 3.0 и загрузить в 2.0. Только зачем пока переходить на 3.0? на 2.0 пока все работает


7 пока тоже работает.

----------


## luna-luna

Народ, здравствуйте, устала искать по разделу, не могу найти , мне нужно для базовой 2.0 с последней конфигурации 27.2  последнюю версию обмена эсф ,пжжжтта

----------


## cntkf

> Народ, здравствуйте, устала искать по разделу, не могу найти , мне нужно для базовой 2.0 с последней конфигурации 27.2  последнюю версию обмена эсф ,пжжжтта


А не нужно искать, в этом релизе последняя версия обработки обмена эсф.

----------


## Ruska123

Добрый день.
столкнулся с проблемой переноса остатков с 7.7 в 8.3 , а именно вышло сообщение "Проверьте, что выгрузка произво............и версия конфигурации не ниже 7.70.261"
может у кого есть возможность поделиться с обновлением этой конфигурации Бух учет для Казахстана. на данный момент релиз 7.7.027 (или это версия платформы)
поделитесь пж куда копать и что искать.

----------


## cntkf

> Добрый день.
> столкнулся с проблемой переноса остатков с 7.7 в 8.3 , а именно вышло сообщение "Проверьте, что выгрузка произво............и версия конфигурации не ниже 7.70.261"
> может у кого есть возможность поделиться с обновлением этой конфигурации Бух учет для Казахстана. на данный момент релиз 7.7.027 (или это версия платформы)
> поделитесь пж куда копать и что искать.


Первые циферки - это релиз конфигурации, вторые - версия платформы.

----------

Хорват (20.06.2018)

----------


## Yxrain

> Добрый день.
> столкнулся с проблемой переноса остатков с 7.7 в 8.3 , а именно вышло сообщение "Проверьте, что выгрузка произво............и версия конфигурации не ниже 7.70.261"
> может у кого есть возможность поделиться с обновлением этой конфигурации Бух учет для Казахстана. на данный момент релиз 7.7.027 (или это версия платформы)
> поделитесь пж куда копать и что искать.


Зайдите в 1С 7.7, нажмите Помощь-О программе. После слова "Конфигурация:" в скобках версия релиза.

----------


## Хорват

Всем добрый вечер. Такой вопрос, кто нибудь сталкивался с понятием Авизовка в УТП 8.2 для КЗ? Как можно настроить этот параметр в базе? Если у кого то есть информация, не могли бы поделиться? Спасибо!

----------


## Yxrain

> Всем добрый вечер. Такой вопрос, кто нибудь сталкивался с понятием Авизовка в УТП 8.2 для КЗ? Как можно настроить этот параметр в базе? Если у кого то есть информация, не могли бы поделиться? Спасибо!


Здравствуйте. Операции - Авизо по прочим операциям.

----------

Хорват (20.06.2018)

----------


## Велий

Здравствуйте! Простите, кто нибудь может сделать конфигурацию формы налоговой отчетности №-130 для Казахстана и регистры к нему.
Заранее благодарю! Вот такую:0112.jpg

----------


## Велий

Здравствуйте! Простите, кто нибудь может сделать конфигурацию формы налоговой отчетности №-130 для Казахстана и регистры к нему.
Заранее благодарю! Вот такую:0112.jpg

----------


## cntkf

> Здравствуйте! Простите, кто нибудь может сделать конфигурацию формы налоговой отчетности №-130 для Казахстана и регистры к нему.
> Заранее благодарю! Вот такую:Вложение 1884


Зачем что-то дописывать, когда есть готовое решение. http://1c-rating.kz/sol/mop8#_02

----------


## Виктор76

всем доброго рабочего дня......... у кого есть новая рег-форма по НДС №138.........Для 8.2/8.3......

----------


## Pavel_CS

> Здравствуйте! Выложите пожалуйста Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана 1.0.35.1


Здравствуйте! Киньте кому не трудно данное обновление. Что ну у кого нет что ли?)

----------


## bbiko

здравствуйте. помогите с кнопкой быстрые товары в УТ 3,2 настройки РМК. не отображается в меню рмк.  пос терминал сенсорный.  в интернете у россиян в УТ 11 она отображается.

----------


## bbiko

https://a.radikal.ru/a29/1806/91/e079fb864017.png

----------


## papulik

Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением конфигурации Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана 1.0.33.1 или 1.0.33.3

----------


## Виктор76

> Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением конфигурации Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана 1.0.33.1 или 1.0.33.3


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....E%D0%9A!/page6

----------

Ukei (26.06.2018)

----------


## kairapuz

Доброго времени суток! Народ, поделитесь обновлением для 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 для Казахстана - 18q1001 и 18q1002

----------

Ukei (26.06.2018)

----------


## papulik

По вашей ссылке конфигурации 34 релиза, а мне нужна именно 33, чтобы обновиться через нее с 32 на 34... поэтому я и просил именно 33

----------


## papulik

> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....E%D0%9A!/page6


По вашей ссылке конфигурации 34 релиза, а мне нужна именно 33, чтобы обновиться через нее с 32 на 34... поэтому я и просил именно 33

----------


## papulik

> какой конкретно нужен релиз? 1.0.33.1  1.0.33.2  1.0.33.3  1.0.34.1  1.0.34.2  1.0.34.3
> 
> Вот здесь 1.0.33.1


Ссылка не рабочая... перезалейте пожалуйста заново. и если можно еще и 1.0.33.3

----------


## ForAnyShit

> Доброго времени суток! Народ, поделитесь обновлением для 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 для Казахстана - 18q1001 и 18q1002


kz_accnt_18q1001.rar ТУТ
kz_accnt_18q1002.2048k.rar ТУТ

----------

kairapuz (29.06.2018), PIRG (12.07.2018), raxmet (27.06.2018), Ukei (27.06.2018)

----------


## kairtel

как в 1с 8.2 редакция 2.0.27.2 в настройках ЭСФ загрузит в ручную криптографичесукю библиотеку, откуда его взять или есть альтернативный способ настройки? куда потом его загрузит?

----------


## cntkf

> как в 1с 8.2 редакция 2.0.27.2 в настройках ЭСФ загрузит в ручную криптографичесукю библиотеку, откуда его взять или есть альтернативный способ настройки? куда потом его загрузит?


Вручную через файл открыть. Альтернативный способ чере xml. Кого его загрузить?

----------


## cntkf

> как в 1с 8.2 редакция 2.0.27.2 в настройках ЭСФ загрузит в ручную криптографичесукю библиотеку, откуда его взять или есть альтернативный способ настройки? куда потом его загрузит?


Вручную через файл открыть. Альтернативный способ чере xml. Кого его загрузить?

----------


## tatarind

Привет, поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией "Учет родительской оплаты и питания в детских учреждениях"

----------


## Dami

Добрый день! Очень нужна действующая крипто билибиотка для ЭСФ 1С 8.3. Спасибо заранее!

----------


## rednomads

> Добрый день! Очень нужна действующая крипто билибиотка для ЭСФ 1С 8.3. Спасибо заранее!


https://yadi.sk/d/RsAeUENQ3Ya2zq,

----------

azeraus (02.02.2019), Dami (29.06.2018)

----------


## rednomads

> Добрый день! Очень нужна действующая крипто билибиотка для ЭСФ 1С 8.3. Спасибо заранее!


https://yadi.sk/d/RsAeUENQ3Ya2zq,

----------

antidem (13.12.2018), azeraus (02.02.2019), Dami (29.06.2018), luna-luna (16.07.2018)

----------


## kairapuz

Спасибо, добрый человек!

----------


## rednomads

> как в 1с 8.2 редакция 2.0.27.2 в настройках ЭСФ загрузит в ручную криптографичесукю библиотеку, откуда его взять или есть альтернативный способ настройки? куда потом его загрузит?


https://yadi.sk/d/RsAeUENQ3Ya2zq
запустить платформу 1с, в меню - Файл-Открыть, указать на распакованный файл из архива "ESF обычное приложение ЭСФ 8,2", Открыть, указать в Базе Компанию. и всё, не забудьте зарегистрироваться на сайте ESF.kz, далее настроить данные для доступа к порталу ESF.
П.С.: там два файла, соответственно для вер баз 8.3 и 8.2

----------

antidem (13.12.2018), KuanyshKa (10.10.2018), raxmet (17.07.2018), thekz (04.07.2018)

----------


## rednomads

> как в 1с 8.2 редакция 2.0.27.2 в настройках ЭСФ загрузит в ручную криптографичесукю библиотеку, откуда его взять или есть альтернативный способ настройки? куда потом его загрузит?


https://yadi.sk/d/RsAeUENQ3Ya2zq
запустить платформу 1с, в меню - Файл-Открыть, указать на распакованный файл из архива "ESF обычное приложение ЭСФ 8,2", Открыть, указать в Базе Компанию. и всё, не забудьте зарегистрироваться на сайте ESF.kz, далее настроить данные для доступа к порталу ESF.
П.С.: там два файла, соответственно для вер баз 8.3 и 8.2

----------

kairtel (29.06.2018), treker666 (15.11.2018), Ukei (29.06.2018)

----------


## Dami

> https://yadi.sk/d/RsAeUENQ3Ya2zq,


Спасибо большое!!!

----------


## dslkzru

Ребята, подскажите пожалуйста, где достать?

ВЦ Интеграция: Микрофинансовая организация, редакция 1.0
http://www.integracia.kz/catalog/ind...a/1c-dlya-mfo/

даже демку нашёл:
https://integracia.link.1c.ru/mfo-demo/ru/

----------


## papulik

Господа, ну поделитесь конфигурацией БУ государственного предприятия 33 релиза

----------


## Инна1970

очень прошу, подскажите, может кто столкнулся с этой проблемой! в 1с 7.7 релиз 282, при расчете заработной платы не считается ОСМС, при проведении документа пишет - отсутствует база для расчета ОСМС. Где я не верно ввожу?

----------


## Виктор76

попробуйте выставить по налогом отчисление на 18 год 1,5%........

----------


## Инна1970

поставила, ничего не изменилось " отсутствует база для расчета ОСМС...":confused:

----------


## Amox

Друзья у кого есть конфигурация для ломбарда? поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## cntkf

> очень прошу, подскажите, может кто столкнулся с этой проблемой! в 1с 7.7 релиз 282, при расчете заработной платы не считается ОСМС, при проведении документа пишет - отсутствует база для расчета ОСМС. Где я не верно ввожу?


В окладе стоит галочка, что облагается осмс?

----------


## cntkf

> очень прошу, подскажите, может кто столкнулся с этой проблемой! в 1с 7.7 релиз 282, при расчете заработной платы не считается ОСМС, при проведении документа пишет - отсутствует база для расчета ОСМС. Где я не верно ввожу?


В окладе стоит галочка, что облагается осмс?

----------


## Amox

*ЛОМБАРД ДЛЯ КАЗАХСТАНА* есть у кого?:rolleyes:

----------


## Pavel_CS

Здравствуйте! Выложите пожалуйста Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана 1.0.35.1

----------


## Виктор76

всем привет...... у кого есть форма 300 для 8.2 последняя 138......

----------


## Amox

Здрасьте. ЛОМБАРД ДЛЯ КАЗАХСТАНА есть у кого?

----------


## AlekseyLis

Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0.21.7 (Виртуальный склад)

https://yadi.sk/d/VcMjibgw3ZD3DN

----------

cntkf (16.07.2018)

----------


## wizard_st

Добрый день! Нет ли у кого случайно конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, релиз 4.0.15.4"? Поделитесь будьте добры.

----------


## SPetrov63

Здравствуйте всем.
Нужна конфига "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, релиз 4.0.15.4"
Помогите, пожалуйста. На вечный архив зайти не получается :(

----------


## SPetrov63

Здравствуйте всем.
Нужна конфига "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, релиз 4.0.15.4"
Помогите, пожалуйста. На вечный архив зайти не получается :(

----------


## olechka1975

В вечном архиве не открываются многие конфигурации. Пробовала в разных браузерах. Что не так?

----------


## Ukei

> В вечном архиве не открываются многие конфигурации. Пробовала в разных браузерах. Что не так?


 - Не открываются - это как? Что пишет браузер?

----------


## olechka1975

Ничего не пишет. Просто при наведении курсором, например на Конфигурацию Аптека и перед ней конфигурация, она подчеркивается и открывается список всех релизов, а первые конфигарации не подчеркиваются и не открываются.

----------


## olechka1975

При обновлении страницы промелькивает подчеркивание этих конфигураций, а потом опять нет возможность выбора... Где искать проблему? Нужны обновления 1с срочно!!!!

----------


## Yxrain

> При обновлении страницы промелькивает подчеркивание этих конфигураций, а потом опять нет возможность выбора... Где искать проблему? Нужны обновления 1с срочно!!!!


У меня все работает. Возможно антивирус блокирует у Вас.

----------


## olechka1975

Антивирус отключила. Теперь при переходе на первую страницу высвечивает вместо архива сразу первое сообщение Карапуза (извините за такое написание) и в нем куча рекламы и затем просто пустое пространство в этом сообщении. Ну и дальше уже все сообщения....Ничего не понимаю. Просто голову сломала. Не было проблем раньше, а теперь....

----------


## olechka1975

Вроде нашла причину, а как устранить - не знаю. Конфигурации перестают открываться, когда рядом с вечным архивом открывается рекламный банер.

----------


## olechka1975

Теперь разобралась окончательно! Кто-то убрал галочку в настройках на блокировке рекламы! Мелочь, а как мешала)))) Теперь реклама всякая не появляется и всё открывается)))

----------


## cntkf

> Теперь разобралась окончательно! Кто-то убрал галочку в настройках на блокировке рекламы! Мелочь, а как мешала)))) Теперь реклама всякая не появляется и всё открывается)))


Молодец! Теперь ты хакер.

----------


## cntkf

> Теперь разобралась окончательно! Кто-то убрал галочку в настройках на блокировке рекламы! Мелочь, а как мешала)))) Теперь реклама всякая не появляется и всё открывается)))


Молодец! Теперь ты хакер.

----------


## luna-luna

Здравствуйте, у кого есть дополнение свежее к  БП 2.0.27.2 ?

----------


## SPetrov63

> Теперь разобралась окончательно! Кто-то убрал галочку в настройках на блокировке рекламы! Мелочь, а как мешала)))) Теперь реклама всякая не появляется и всё открывается)))


Плиз, подробнее - где эта галочка?
У меня такая же дрянь уже давно, не могу найти :((

----------


## SPetrov63

> Теперь разобралась окончательно! Кто-то убрал галочку в настройках на блокировке рекламы! Мелочь, а как мешала)))) Теперь реклама всякая не появляется и всё открывается)))


Плиз, подробнее - где эта галочка?
У меня такая же дрянь уже давно, не могу найти :((

----------


## SPetrov63

Здравствуйте все.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, у кого есть - очень нужно:
"Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана" релиз 1.3.16.3

----------


## Yxrain

> Здравствуйте, у кого есть дополнение свежее к  БП 2.0.27.2 ?


https://yadi.sk/d/66pECZq73ZFUqx

----------

cntkf (24.07.2018), dragon_vit (10.08.2018), ForAnyShit (18.07.2018), luna-luna (18.07.2018), PIRG (25.07.2018)

----------


## Akhmedbekov

Добрый день. Кто-нибудь слышал о что нибудь от 1с о "Виртуальном складе" ? Будет ли обмен? Спасибо.

----------


## Yxrain

> Добрый день. Кто-нибудь слышал о что нибудь от 1с о "Виртуальном складе" ? Будет ли обмен? Спасибо.


http://1c.kz/news/detail/126241/

----------


## SPetrov63

Здравствуйте все.
!!! Очень нужно:
"Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана" релиз 1.3.16.3 
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, у кого есть

----------


## luna-luna

[QUOTE=Yxrain;504072][url]https://yadi.sk/d/66pECZq73ZFUqx[
вы уверены что там 20 версия  от 31.05.2018 г ф.910 ? у меня ничего не меняется

----------


## Yxrain

> Сообщение от Yxrain
> 
> 
> https://yadi.sk/d/66pECZq73ZFUqx
> 
> 
> вы уверены что там 20 версия  от 31.05.2018 г ф.910 ? у меня ничего не меняется


Внешний отчет для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" версии 2.0.27.2
Архив содержит:
- РегламентированныйОтчет910  орма.epf
1. Упрощенная декларация для субъектов малого бизнеса, форма 910.00.
- В состав комплекта включена форма, утвержденная приказом Министра финансов Республики Казахстан от 12 февраля 2018 года № 166.
- Реализована выгрузка данных в формате XML для шаблона ИС СОНО form_910_00_v20_r87 от 31.05.2018 г.
  Шаблон применяется для сдачи отчетности за 1-е полугодие 2018 года.

----------


## Amox

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь конфигурацией ломбард. Если у кого есть.

----------

Ukei (20.07.2018)

----------


## Rosyan

Добрый день. Поделитесь конфигурацией "Бухгалтерия недропользователей". Если у кого есть.

----------


## Хорват

Добрый день! Подскажите кто сталкивался, в 1С 8.2 Бух для КЗ предусмотрена функция банк клиента, обмен документами с банком. В списке есть несколько банков. Как можно добавить банк в этот список? как произвести настройку обмена между банком и 1с? Возможо ли это осуществить стандартными механизмами или требуется дополнительная обработка? Спасибо.

----------


## cntkf

> Добрый день! Подскажите кто сталкивался, в 1С 8.2 Бух для КЗ предусмотрена функция банк клиента, обмен документами с банком. В списке есть несколько банков. Как можно добавить банк в этот список? как произвести настройку обмена между банком и 1с? Возможо ли это осуществить стандартными механизмами или требуется дополнительная обработка? Спасибо.


С каким банком настраивается обмен?

----------


## cntkf

> Добрый день! Подскажите кто сталкивался, в 1С 8.2 Бух для КЗ предусмотрена функция банк клиента, обмен документами с банком. В списке есть несколько банков. Как можно добавить банк в этот список? как произвести настройку обмена между банком и 1с? Возможо ли это осуществить стандартными механизмами или требуется дополнительная обработка? Спасибо.


С каким банком настраивается обмен?

----------


## Хорват

> С каким банком настраивается обмен?


КазКом и АльфаБанк

----------


## cntkf

> КазКом и АльфаБанк


Нужно выбрать центркредит, формат выгрузки одинаковый

----------


## cntkf

> КазКом и АльфаБанк


Нужно выбрать центркредит, формат выгрузки одинаковый

----------

thekz (25.07.2018)

----------


## Хорват

> Нужно выбрать центркредит, формат выгрузки одинаковый


А как настройку произвести?

----------


## cntkf

Кодировка utf8, путь к папке куда выгружать, период и если нужно отменить расчетные счета - для экспорта. Для импорта указать путь к файлу с данными.

----------

thekz (25.07.2018), Хорват (24.07.2018)

----------


## Хорват

> Кодировка utf8, путь к папке куда выгружать, период и если нужно отменить расчетные счета - для экспорта. Для импорта указать путь к файлу с данными.


Извиняюсь, но чет я не могу понять механизм обмена. Каким образом 1с получит данные из банка напрямую? Или в этом случае происходит обмен данными через txt файл? Выгружаем файл с сайта банк клиента и загружаем в 1С? И наоборот?

----------


## cntkf

Напрямую только в 3.0. Для 2.0 из банка сохраняется файл txt , затем подгружается в 1с.

----------

Хорват (24.07.2018)

----------


## rednomads

на сайте БЦК есть файл и описание к нему, настраивается и вперед, есть моменты которые надо ручками допилить и дописать, иначе все платёжки в исходящие падают. нету рассортировки по  списанию по исходящим,

----------

thekz (25.07.2018), Хорват (24.07.2018)

----------


## rednomads

перестал пользоваться, затем банк поменяли, может сейчас что то изменилось

----------

Хорват (24.07.2018)

----------


## SPetrov63

Здравствуйте все.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, у кого есть - очень нужно:
"Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана" релиз 1.3.16.3

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуйте все.
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, у кого есть - очень нужно:
> "Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана" релиз 1.3.16.3


 - 1-е сообщение темы смотрели?

----------


## SPetrov63

> - 1-е сообщение темы смотрели?


смотрел,там только 1.3.15.5

----------


## SPetrov63

> - 1-е сообщение темы смотрели?


смотрел,там только 1.3.15.5

----------


## anonymouskz

Добрый день! Поделитесь 3.0.21.7 Бух для Казахстана (базовая), пожалуйста

----------


## SocraDT

> Добрый день! Поделитесь 3.0.21.7 Бух для Казахстана (базовая), пожалуйста


https://yadi.sk/d/xZsh9dxM3ZXTWb - файлы обновления

----------


## luna-luna

Здравствуйте,скиньте пожта  ф.300  24.139 от 02.07.2018 для  БП 2.0,  видимо тоже в дополнении к 2.0.27.2

----------


## SPetrov63

Здравствуйте все.
Помогите - поделитесь, пожалуйста, у кого есть, очень нужно:
"Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана" релиз 1.3.16.3
Желательно апдейт (_updsetup)

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуйте все.
> Помогите - поделитесь, пожалуйста, у кого есть, очень нужно:
> "Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана" релиз 1.3.16.3
> Желательно апдейт (_updsetup)


 - Лежит в 1-м сообщении темы.

----------


## Yxrain

> Здравствуйте,скиньте пожта  ф.300  24.139 от 02.07.2018 для  БП 2.0,  видимо тоже в дополнении к 2.0.27.2


Нет такого дополнения. Только 910.

- РегламентированныйОтчет910  орма.epf
- РегламентированныйОтчетСп  равкаОСуммахДоходаИОсущес  твленныхПенсионныхВзносов  .epf
https://yadi.sk/d/f1ZIiEAx3ZaXhE

----------


## SPetrov63

> - Лежит в 1-м сообщении темы.


там только старые релизы, последний - 1.3.15.5

----------


## Ukei

> там только старые релизы, последний - 1.3.15.5


 - Нет проблем. Добавил обновление 16.3, установка будет на днях.

----------

SPetrov63 (28.07.2018)

----------


## SPetrov63

> - Нет проблем. Добавил обновление 16.3, установка будет на днях.


Вот уж СПАСИБО!!!
Я уж, было, надежду потерял :(

----------


## KuanyshKa

> Пока не выйдет новое обновление на 3.0, обычным обновлением 2,0,27 не перевести на 3.0
> До версии 3.0.20.4 можно обновить только с версий 2.0.26.9;2.0.26.11;2.0.26.12;3.0.19.3;
> Сейчас обновить только через загрузку cf файла сможете.


Добрый день!
Мне тоже предстоит аналогичная работа.
Вроде бы вышла новая конфа 3.0.21.9. Могу ли я ею обновиться с версии 2.0.27.2?
Если "смогу", тогда просьба выложить конфу (3.0.21.9).
И еще вопрос: Платформа 8.3.10.2667 подойдет для этих работ?

----------


## Хорват

Всем добрый день! Подскажите раньше при установке платфлрмы обычно патчил UniPatch для 8х. На данный момент этот патч не активырует платформы 8.3.11хххх
подскажите где можно найти новый?

----------


## Ukei

> Всем добрый день! Подскажите раньше при установке платфлрмы обычно патчил UniPatch для 8х. На данный момент этот патч не активырует платформы 8.3.11хххх
> подскажите где можно найти новый?


 - Патч этот не актуален после 8.3.10.2667. Пользуйтесь репаками, ссылка на тему с платформой есть у меня в подписи.

----------

Хорват (30.07.2018)

----------


## Хорват

> - Патч этот не актуален после 8.3.10.2667. Пользуйтесь репаками, ссылка на тему с платформой есть у меня в подписи.


Ок. Спасибо. Я видел, просто объем большой очень, думал может поменьше есть.

----------


## Ukei

> Ок. Спасибо. Я видел, просто объем большой очень, думал может поменьше есть.


 - А Вы перелистните на последнюю страницу, там есть все по отдельности.

----------

Хорват (02.08.2018)

----------


## Yxrain

> Вроде бы вышла новая конфа 3.0.21.9. Могу ли я ею обновиться с версии 2.0.27.2?


да, FromVersions=;2.0.27.2;3.0.20.4;3.0.21.7




> Если "смогу", тогда просьба выложить конфу (3.0.21.9).


https://yadi.sk/d/8-ogpTne3Zn6uU




> И еще вопрос: Платформа 8.3.10.2667 подойдет для этих работ?


да, Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" предназначена
для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.3 не ниже 8.3.8.2197

----------

cntkf (03.08.2018), KuanyshKa (28.09.2018)

----------


## Pake_pake

Доброго времени суток
Есть возможность выложить 
Дополнение к версии 2.0.27.2 «Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0».
Спасибо

----------


## rednomads

https://yadi.sk/d/qBRQiKQj3ZpqCF
https://yadi.sk/d/an5-V0A23ZpqED

----------

cntkf (03.08.2018), Drugoy (02.08.2018), PIRG (02.08.2018), Ukei (02.08.2018)

----------


## slawaforum

Добрый день! Ребята, скажите есть в природе вообще ломаная отученая *Конфа 1С Рейтинг Общепит Казахстан* ??! только не версия  20 25 1 которая чуть ли не самая первая и без функционала практически.... А версия не ниже 2 0 27 1 или на начало 2018 года посвежее??
Она ключами защищена, есть у кого имеется эмулятор рабочий на данного типа конфы или уже готовые отученые от ключа может? *ГОТОВ КУПИТЬ! ОЧЕНЬ НАДО!!*
 СПАСИБО!

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день! Ребята, скажите есть в природе вообще ломаная отученая *Конфа 1С Рейтинг Общепит Казахстан* ??! только не версия  20 25 1 которая чуть ли не самая первая и без функционала практически.... А версия не ниже 2 0 27 1 или на начало 2018 года посвежее??
> Она ключами защищена, есть у кого имеется эмулятор рабочий на данного типа конфы или уже готовые отученые от ключа может? *ГОТОВ КУПИТЬ! ОЧЕНЬ НАДО!!*
>  СПАСИБО!


 - Отученная была только одна, но не та, что Вы так странно указали. Вот эта:

*Конфигурация "РЕЙТИНГ: Общепит", релиз 2.0.1.5*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, CF) - ОТУЧЕННЫЕ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ

----------


## slawaforum

> - Отученная была только одна, но не та, что Вы так странно указали. Вот эта:
> 
> *Конфигурация "РЕЙТИНГ: Общепит", релиз 2.0.1.5*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо, CF) - ОТУЧЕННЫЕ (авторская сборка):
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ


Все верно , перепутал просто версию... так насчет других версий значит глухо по ходу...)

----------


## slawaforum

> - Отученная была только одна, но не та, что Вы так странно указали. Вот эта:
> 
> *Конфигурация "РЕЙТИНГ: Общепит", релиз 2.0.1.5*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо, CF) - ОТУЧЕННЫЕ (авторская сборка):
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ


Все верно , перепутал просто версию... так насчет других версий значит глухо по ходу...)

----------


## koyn2886

помогите найти чистую конфигурацию управление торговым предприятием не могу скачать с обменика не качается

----------


## Ukei

> помогите найти чистую конфигурацию управление торговым предприятием не могу скачать с обменика не качается


 - Попробуйте через TOR или US Downloader.

----------


## JeffB

[QUOTE=Yxrain;504522]Нет такого дополнения. Только 910.



А точно нету? Это получается 2.0 всё, не получится выгрузить 300-ую?  А если есть скиньте пожалуйста.

----------


## cntkf

[QUOTE=JeffB;505118]


> Нет такого дополнения. Только 910.
> 
> 
> 
> А точно нету? Это получается 2.0 всё, не получится выгрузить 300-ую?  А если есть скиньте пожалуйста.


А в чем собственно проблема?

----------


## cntkf

[QUOTE=JeffB;505118]


> Нет такого дополнения. Только 910.
> 
> 
> 
> А точно нету? Это получается 2.0 всё, не получится выгрузить 300-ую?  А если есть скиньте пожалуйста.


А в чем собственно проблема?

----------


## rednomads

REGL_BPKZ20272_20180712
Архив содержит:
- РегламентированныйОтчет910

----------


## cntkf

Что не так с 300й формой в 1с?

----------


## JeffB

Извините, не так написал. Нужны последние формы 300 и 200 на Бухгалтерию Казахстана 2.0.27.2

----------


## cntkf

> Извините, не так написал. Нужны последние формы 300 и 200 на Бухгалтерию Казахстана 2.0.27.2


Вверсии этих форм  в 1с последние.

----------


## cntkf

> Извините, не так написал. Нужны последние формы 300 и 200 на Бухгалтерию Казахстана 2.0.27.2


Вверсии этих форм  в 1с последние.

----------


## Pavel_CS

Здравствуйте! Есть у кого обновления для 1С:Рейтинг.Бухгалтерия государственного предприятия, начиная с версии 2.0.28. Заранее спасибо

----------


## mr_alone

> Вверсии этих форм  в 1с последние.


Вообще-то нет. Ревизия должна быть 139, а не 137.

----------


## mr_alone

> Вверсии этих форм  в 1с последние.


Вообще-то нет. Ревизия должна быть 139, а не 137.

----------


## Asisdes

Различия в ревизиях форм, не критическая ошибка. Должна выгрузить в СОНО и со старыми ревизиями, а вот если версии не совпадают тогда надо уже искать, но как ранее писали, 300 для 2 редакции не было форм.

----------


## cntkf

> Вообще-то нет. Ревизия должна быть 139, а не 137.


Разработчики вложили капельку волшебства в 300 форму. При выгрузке из 1с в 137 ревизии, в соно эта форма загрузиться в 139.

----------


## cntkf

> Вообще-то нет. Ревизия должна быть 139, а не 137.


Разработчики вложили капельку волшебства в 300 форму. При выгрузке из 1с в 137 ревизии, в соно эта форма загрузиться в 139.

----------

han_51 (10.08.2018), mr_alone (08.08.2018)

----------


## Akhmedbekov

Добрый день. У кого есть Правила конвертации данных для перехода с УТП на Комплексную? Спасибо.

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день 

Кто сможет выложить ERP управление предприятием для Казахстана и еще заполненную базу  для обучения, Хочу чтобы Жена изучала. Заранее спасибо

----------


## Yxrain

> Добрый день 
> 
> Кто сможет выложить ERP управление предприятием для Казахстана и еще заполненную базу  для обучения, Хочу чтобы Жена изучала. Заранее спасибо


Вот есть демо 
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post502038

----------

Ukei (13.08.2018)

----------


## KIMAVIK

Переписка с форума бухгалтеров:
1-Добрый вечер , соно ругается что версия 23 а не 24 , обновляю опять не идёт , звоню своим айтишникам, они говорят 1 с обновление не вышло поэтому забивайте в ручную , что можно сделать ?
2-Добрый вечер. В прошлый раз тоже была ситуация, что 1с не обновили, а в соно были обновленные версии. Тогда мне тут в группе подсказали следующее. Сделать стандартную выгрузку из 1с в xml файл. Открыть этот файл, там сверху будет написана версия. Просто поменять с 23 на 24. Я тогда так сделала, у меня всё получилось

----------


## cntkf

> Переписка с форума бухгалтеров:
> 1-Добрый вечер , соно ругается что версия 23 а не 24 , обновляю опять не идёт , звоню своим айтишникам, они говорят 1 с обновление не вышло поэтому забивайте в ручную , что можно сделать ?
> 2-Добрый вечер. В прошлый раз тоже была ситуация, что 1с не обновили, а в соно были обновленные версии. Тогда мне тут в группе подсказали следующее. Сделать стандартную выгрузку из 1с в xml файл. Открыть этот файл, там сверху будет написана версия. Просто поменять с 23 на 24. Я тогда так сделала, у меня всё получилось


И кто-то же с этими айтишниками работает. И деньги им платит.

----------


## cntkf

> Переписка с форума бухгалтеров:
> 1-Добрый вечер , соно ругается что версия 23 а не 24 , обновляю опять не идёт , звоню своим айтишникам, они говорят 1 с обновление не вышло поэтому забивайте в ручную , что можно сделать ?
> 2-Добрый вечер. В прошлый раз тоже была ситуация, что 1с не обновили, а в соно были обновленные версии. Тогда мне тут в группе подсказали следующее. Сделать стандартную выгрузку из 1с в xml файл. Открыть этот файл, там сверху будет написана версия. Просто поменять с 23 на 24. Я тогда так сделала, у меня всё получилось


И кто-то же с этими айтишниками работает. И деньги им платит.

----------


## Asisdes

> Переписка с форума бухгалтеров:
> 1-Добрый вечер , соно ругается что версия 23 а не 24 , обновляю опять не идёт , звоню своим айтишникам, они говорят 1 с обновление не вышло поэтому забивайте в ручную , что можно сделать ?
> 2-Добрый вечер. В прошлый раз тоже была ситуация, что 1с не обновили, а в соно были обновленные версии. Тогда мне тут в группе подсказали следующее. Сделать стандартную выгрузку из 1с в xml файл. Открыть этот файл, там сверху будет написана версия. Просто поменять с 23 на 24. Я тогда так сделала, у меня всё получилось


Это вопрос или что?!
1. При формировании в СОНО пустой отчетности там вы можете видеть версии ревизии которые вам предлагает СОНО, версию которую предлогают надо посмотреть с доступными шаблона и ревизиями в КГД kgd.gov.kz
если версия не актуально, то обновить её сначала в СОНО.

2. Из 1С выгружаемые шаблоны, могут быть ревизией ниже, но версии должны быть последними. 

Так в чем суть вопроса то?! Сейчас многие франчайзи и просто кто 1С сопровождает предлогают и сопровождения СОНО , регулярные обновления СОНО и шаблонов, может вам на поддержку встать. Просто не все штатные ИТ шники, особо вникают в эти тонкости НАлогвоого учета и Программных продуктов нашего государства.

----------


## Jordi12

Добрый день. Есть ли у кого нибудь регламентированные отчёты 300 форма последнего выпуска? Буду благодарен за ссылку

----------


## Jordi12

И ещё BPKz_2.0.27.2_updsetup Если есть. С вечного не скачивается.

----------


## Ukei

> И ещё BPKz_2.0.27.2_updsetup Если есть. С вечного не скачивается.


 - Попробуйте другим браузером или через TOR.

----------

masha_gamm (22.08.2018)

----------


## rednomads

всё скачивается, не ленитесь пробуйте несколько раз, бесплатный файлообменник так и работает.

----------


## cntkf

Всем привет. Поделитесь общепитом, cf-ком последнего релиза.

----------

Ukei (14.08.2018)

----------


## cntkf

> И ещё BPKz_2.0.27.2_updsetup Если есть. С вечного не скачивается.


В этом релизе свежая версия 300 формы.

----------


## Виктор76

всем привет. кто нибудь поделитесь последним обновлением регламентированными формами для выгрузки с 1с в СОНО. 139 НДС.

----------


## Arhangel_url

> всем привет. кто нибудь поделитесь последним обновлением регламентированными формами для выгрузки с 1с в СОНО. 139 НДС.


в БП 3.0 идет с обновлением , а в БП 2.0 их нет. 137 версия выгружается в 139 без проблем.

----------


## Asisdes

> в БП 3.0 идет с обновлением , а в БП 2.0 их нет. 137 версия выгружается в 139 без проблем.


И не будет походу ближайшие пару месяцев, Рейтинг хочет технично всех бортануть с 2 редакции, и технично всех заставить перейти на 3 редакцию.

----------


## ivan.shadrin.1

БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ ОРГАНИЗАЦИИ ЗДРАВООХРАНЕНИЯ ДЛЯ КАЗАХСТАНА кто ссылочкой поможет?

----------


## kimok1988

Доброй ночи. Кто сможет выложить или скинуть на почту конф 1С Общепит для казахстана отученную. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## kimok1988

Доброй ночи. выложите пожалуйста конфигурацию 1С общепит для Казахстана отученную от лицензии. Заранее спасибо

----------


## kimok1988

Доброй ночи. выложите пожалуйста конфигурацию 1С общепит для Казахстана отученную от лицензии. Заранее спасибо!!

----------


## comps.remont

Ребят поделитесь у кого есть Общепит для Казахстана 8.3
3.0.19.1

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день. выложите пожалуйста конфигурацию 1С общепит для Казахстана отученную от лицензии. Заранее спасибо

----------


## Yxrain

Релиз (3.0.22.4) конфигурации «Бухгалтерия для Казахстана» ред. 3.0

https://yadi.sk/d/eNbVEXrTXg-6Yw

Внимание!
Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" предназначена
для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.3 не ниже 8.3.11.3133.

----------


## papulik

Добрый день. Очень необходимы релизы БУ управление государственным предприятием 2.0.4.2, 2.0.5.1, 2.0.5.2, 2.0.6.1. Заранее спасибо

----------


## FenixOid

1C:Медицина для Казахстана, и больница, был бы очень признателен, если бы кто - то поделился.

----------


## bbiko

здравствуйте. 1с аптека для Казахстана нужно обязательно покупать?

----------


## ferrochrome

Добрый вечер, поделитесь базовой версии для х64

----------


## ferrochrome

Добрый вечер, поделитесь базовой версии для х64 версия 7.7

----------


## papulik

Добрый день. поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией БУ управление государственным предприятием релизы 2.0.2.1, 2.0.5.1, 2.0.6.1. Заранее большое спасибо

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый вечер, поделитесь базовой версии для х64 версия 7.7


 - 1С такого не выпускает. Берете в ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ из 1-го сообщения темы из каталога с любым конфигом 7.7 распаковщик для х64, читаете инструкцию внутри и получаете на выходе новую чистую базу, которую добавляете в свой список баз и начинаете работу.

----------

ferrochrome (07.09.2018)

----------


## SPetrov63

Здравствуйте все.
Очень нужно обновление до релиза 1.3.16.5 конфигурации «Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана» ред. 1.3
Поделитесь, пожалуйста.
В вечном архиве есть UPPKz_1.3.16.5_setup.zip, 
но мне нужен            UPPKz_1.3.16.5_updsetup.zip

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуйте все.
> Очень нужно обновление до релиза 1.3.16.5 конфигурации «Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана» ред. 1.3
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста.
> В вечном архиве есть UPPKz_1.3.16.5_setup.zip, 
> но мне нужен            UPPKz_1.3.16.5_updsetup.zip


 - Обновления отдельно пока нет, но сетапом тоже можно обновиться.

----------

SPetrov63 (23.09.2018)

----------


## SPetrov63

> - Обновления отдельно пока нет, но сетапом тоже можно обновиться.


Да, спасибо, уже разобрался. Там есть и апдейт

----------


## DFinteX

Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, если у кого есть "ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана 2.4.4.5" от 04.09.18 (Ознакомительная версия). На официальном сайте обновления релизов данная версия присутствует.

Буду очень благодарен!

----------


## Kareon07

Добрый день. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ссылкой на конфигурацию 1С Tengri:Обменник. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## KuanyshKa

Добрый вечер!
Есть 2 базы (3.0,14.25 и 2.0.26.12) на какую общую версию я выйду? Кто сможет скинуть?
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## makfromkz

> Добрый вечер!
> Есть 2 базы (3.0,14.25 и 2.0.26.12) на какую общую версию я выйду?
> Заранее благодарен!


Если у вас есть ЭСФ, и обязательно будут ВС(виртуальные склады) - то лучше в обоих базах перейти на свежую версию Бух КЗ 3.0.22.4

----------

KuanyshKa (29.09.2018)

----------


## KuanyshKa

> Если у вас есть ЭСФ, и обязательно будут ВС(виртуальные склады) - то лучше в обоих базах перейти на свежую версию Бух КЗ 3.0.22.4


ЭСФ будет. можно перечень версий для перехода и, если можно, выложить его для быстрого скачивания. Заранее благодарен!

----------


## makfromkz

> ЭСФ будет. можно перечень версий для перехода и, если можно, выложить его для быстрого скачивания. Заранее благодарен!


https://yadi.sk/d/iIgrfl2X0HHD_Q

----------

KuanyshKa (02.10.2018)

----------


## KuanyshKa

Добрый день!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, следующими релизами, а то качать с депозита "нудно долго".
Бух КЗ:
3.0.15.28
3.0.16.15
3.0.17.11
3.0.18.12
3.0.19.3
3.0.20.4
3.0.21.9
3.0.22.4
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## DFinteX

Добрый день!

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, если у кого есть "ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана 2.4.4.5" от 04.09.18 (Ознакомительная версия) и "ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана 2.1.3.13" от 27.09.18. На официальном сайте обновлений релизов данные версии имеются!

Буду очень благодарен!

----------

Ukei (02.10.2018)

----------


## Annavereta

Здравчтвуйте! где можно взять чистую базу для 1с управление торговлей и предприятием 8.3

----------


## DFinteX

> Здравчтвуйте! где можно взять чистую базу для 1с управление торговлей и предприятием 8.3


Здравствуйте. Релиз 3.2.3.10:
http://www.unibytes.com/2DuuNM2OG5ELqw-Us4P3UgBB

После распаковки и установки файла поставки, в директории указанной при установке будет находиться файл 1Cv8.cf. Необходимо создать чистую базу и загрузить туда этот файл "1Cv8.cf", после чего вы получите чистую базу 1С: Управление торговлей

----------

Annavereta (02.10.2018)

----------


## Annavereta

а для реализ 2.0 есть?

----------


## Ukei

> а для реализ 2.0 есть?


 - 1-е сообщение темы смотрели?

----------


## KuanyshKa

Приветствую форумчан!
Ребята, принесли 4 базы, чтобы слить движения в одну. Какую обработку посоветуете (поделитесь)?

----------


## Виктор76

> Приветствую форумчан!
> Ребята, принесли 4 базы, чтобы слить движения в одну. Какую обработку посоветуете (поделитесь)?


ПОПРОБУЙ ОБРАБОТКОЙ ОБМЕНА ДАННЫХ СЛИТЬ В ОДНУ КОНФУ......

----------


## SocraDT

Обратитесь к программисту 1С. Меньше времени затратите и нервов.

----------


## Yelissey

Всем доброго времени суток!
Помогите, нигде не могу найти Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 1 (1.0.35.1) очень надо!
За ранее благодарю!

----------


## aigar

> - 1С такого не выпускает. Берете в ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ из 1-го сообщения темы из каталога с любым конфигом 7.7 распаковщик для х64, читаете инструкцию внутри и получаете на выходе новую чистую базу, которую добавляете в свой список баз и начинаете работу.


на х64 не разворачивается. нужно х32 или лучше на xp распоковать, а потом можно перенести

----------


## Виктор76

> Всем доброго времени суток!
> Помогите, нигде не могу найти Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 1 (1.0.35.1) очень надо!
> За ранее благодарю!


ВОТ ЗДЕСЬ ИЩИТЕ........http://www.unibytes.com/folder/oz6RhdGkPCsB

----------

Ukei (12.10.2018)

----------


## serg_n1

> ВОТ ЗДЕСЬ ИЩИТЕ........http://www.unibytes.com/folder/oz6RhdGkPCsB


нет здесь! там написано для государственных предприятий Казахстана, а не учереждений

----------


## onlineuk

Приветствую! Не могу найти на форуме 1С:ЗУП для Казахстана. Хочется научиться, а софта нет.

----------


## Ukei

> Приветствую! Не могу найти на форуме 1С:ЗУП для Казахстана. Хочется научиться, а софта нет.


 - См. 1-е сообщение этой темы.

----------

onlineuk (14.10.2018)

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый вечер кто сможет выложить базу 1с общепит для обучения демо. с заполненными данными. заранее спасибо

----------


## Akhmedbekov

Доброго дня, Всем!
У кого есть Правила переноса с последнего УТП на последнюю КА, с документами? Прошу помогите:blush:

----------


## DFinteX

Доброго времени суток, уважаемые!

Огромная просьба, если у кого есть, скиньте, пожалуйста, ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана, релиз 2.4.4.8.

Буду весьма признателен!

----------

Ukei (17.10.2018)

----------


## Виктор76

> Доброго времени суток, уважаемые!
> 
> Огромная просьба, если у кого есть, скиньте, пожалуйста, ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана, релиз 2.4.4.8.
> 
> Буду весьма признателен!


ЕЩЕ НЕ ВЫШЛО ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ..........

----------


## DFinteX

> ЕЩЕ НЕ ВЫШЛО ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ..........


Да ладно? А откуда я версию по твоему взял? Ещё 16-го вышло обновление.Безымянный.png

На ИТС версия также доступна с 16-го числа для тех, кто приобрел коробку.

----------


## aigar

Здравствуйте. Подскажите как лечить....Безымянный.jpg

----------


## romanpl

Добрый день! скиньте CF-ку пожалуйста, очень посмотреть хочется.

----------


## DFinteX

> Добрый день! скиньте CF-ку пожалуйста, очень посмотреть хочется.


http://rgho.st/6HFBQwGTS

----------

romanpl (22.10.2018)

----------


## romanpl

CF-ку посмотрел, красивая, а можно такую же но с перламутровыми пуговицами как на  "ERP 2.4.4.8"?

----------


## DFinteX

> CF-ку посмотрел, красивая, а можно такую же но с перламутровыми пуговицами как на  "ERP 2.4.4.8"?


Как только появится как на ERP 2.4.4.8, скину, а пока только предыдущие версии: http://www.unibytes.com/folder/zI5uVDcYVlYB

----------


## romanpl

Есть апдейт с 2_1_3_12 на 2_4_4_8, проблема в том что нигде нет erp 2_1_3_12, нашли 2_1_3_13 но на нее не садится только 2_1_3_12. Может  2_1_3_12 где нить завалялась?

----------


## DFinteX

Выше не та ссылка, вот архив релизов ERP: http://www.unibytes.com/folder/CYbzziTxAXUB

----------


## romanpl

Это все есть, спасибо,  2_1_3_12 бы где нить раздобыть.

----------


## DFinteX

Ага, 2_1_3_12 и 2_1_3_13 к сожалению так и не появились на форумах.... я их тоже искал и ищу. В ближайшее время должен появиться доступ к ИТС на ветку ERP. Как только, сразу поделюсь!

----------


## romanpl

https://yadi.sk/d/0YYo3l66lpCpLQ
https://yadi.sk/d/PHihYo465ABFaw

----------

DFinteX (22.10.2018)

----------


## gun200

2_1_3_13 есть обновление, но после него нельзя обновиться до 2_4_4_8

----------


## DFinteX

> 2_1_3_13 есть обновление, но после него нельзя обновиться до 2_4_4_8


интересно оно конечно.... В обновлении указан релиз 2_1_3_12 для перехода на 2_4_4_8

А с 2_1_3_12 обновляться кто-нибудь пробовал? и есть ли у кого-нибудь обновление релиза до 2_1_3_12?

----------


## gun200

Еще с 2.4.4.5 можно обновиться ), но её тоже нигде нет

----------


## DFinteX

2.4.4.5 - была версий для ознакомления, она фигурировала одно время на сайте обновлений релизов.

Интересен еще момент, на сайте обновления дата релиза установлена как 16.10.2018: Безымянный2.png

а в скаченном обновлении поставщика почему-то релиз 2.4.4.8 указан от 25.09.2018: Безымянный.png

----------


## romanpl

Есть доступ к ИТС? Скиньте апдейт 2_1_3_12 пожалуйста.

----------

DFinteX (22.10.2018)

----------


## cntkf

> Здравствуйте. Подскажите как лечить....Вложение 1956


Поставь 10 платформу

----------

difussion (22.10.2018)

----------


## difussion

> Поставь 10 платформу


или ставить сразу Repack 8.3.12

----------


## difussion

здравствуйте.
у кого нибуть есть Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана версия 2.0.27.6	от 02.10.18?
заранее спасибо.

----------


## DFinteX

А тем временем для ERP продолжают выпускать обновления под 2.1, в частности 2.1.3.14 вышла 22.10.2018.

Буду очень благодарен, если кто выложит обновления "ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана, релиз 2.1.3.12 и 2.1.3.14"

Спасибо!

----------


## romanpl

> А тем временем для ERP продолжают выпускать обновления под 2.1, в частности 2.1.3.14 вышла 22.10.2018.
> 
> Буду очень благодарен, если кто выложит обновления "ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана, релиз 2.1.3.12 и 2.1.3.14"
> 
> Спасибо!


https://yadi.sk/d/2QLxCB3aOuTHGQ  12 так и не нашел.

----------

DFinteX (23.10.2018), Ukei (23.10.2018)

----------


## cobirke

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь 1с ресторан пожалуйста. Заранее Спасибо

----------


## gun200

https://yadi.sk/d/r1BdyF1EAVm2vg ерп 2.4.4.11

----------

Akhmedbekov (26.10.2018), DFinteX (24.10.2018)

----------


## Pake_pake

Есть у кого Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Версия 3.0.23 ? Спасибо!

----------


## Ukei

> Есть у кого Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Версия 3.0.23 ? Спасибо!


 - См. 1-е сообщение темы.

----------


## DFinteX

Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста обновлением ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана, релиз	2.4.4.14 от 01.11.2018

Спасибо!

----------


## Виктор76

> Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста обновлением ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана, релиз	2.4.4.14 от 01.11.2018
> 
> Спасибо!


http://www.unibytes.com/CrzGk8xNgFkLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------


## DFinteX

> http://www.unibytes.com/CrzGk8xNgFkLqw-Us4P3UgBB


2.4.4.11 у меня есть, нужна 2.4.4.14

----------


## Виктор76

> 2.4.4.11 у меня есть, нужна 2.4.4.14


ЗНАЧИТ ЕЩЕ НЕ ВЫШЛО. ИЛИ С ЛИЧНОМ КАБИНЕТА КАЧАТЬ ЕСЛИ ВЫШЛО ОБНОВА.

----------


## Виктор76

> ЗНАЧИТ ЕЩЕ НЕ ВЫШЛО. ИЛИ С ЛИЧНОМ КАБИНЕТА КАЧАТЬ ЕСЛИ ВЫШЛО ОБНОВА.


bandicam 2018-11-05 15-48-59-780.jpg

В ЛИЧНОМ КАБИНЕТЕ ГОРИТ КРАСНЫМ. ЗНАЧИТ В ОЖИДАНИЕ.

----------


## Виктор76

> Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста обновлением ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана, релиз	2.4.4.14 от 01.11.2018
> 
> Спасибо!


bandicam 2018-11-05 15-48-59-780.jpg

В ОЖИДАНИИ.

----------


## DFinteX

> ЗНАЧИТ ЕЩЕ НЕ ВЫШЛО. ИЛИ С ЛИЧНОМ КАБИНЕТА КАЧАТЬ ЕСЛИ ВЫШЛО ОБНОВА.


Я бы не писал, если бы не был уверен, что обновление уже доступно для скачивания! И информацией, предоставляемой ИТС, я также умею пользоваться!
Безымянный.png
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста обновлением ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана, релиз 2.4.4.14 от *01.11.2018*

Спасибо!
--------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

ilyas008 (14.11.2018), Ukei (12.11.2018)

----------


## romanpl

http://www.unibytes.com/CrzGk8xNgFkLqw-Us4P3UgBB  Конфигурация "ERP Управление предприятием для Казахстана", релиз 2.4.4.11 от 23.10.2018

Не та, извиняюсь

----------


## aslay

Поделитесь обработкой-автоперенос даты запрета редактирования, для УТ для казахстана 3.0

----------


## Asisdes

> Поделитесь обработкой-автоперенос даты запрета редактирования, для УТ для казахстана 3.0


а стандартный механизм не подходит который переносит сам...
0000.jpg
картинку прикрепил как вложение

----------


## aslay

Нет. Общяя дата не подходит.

----------


## aslay

уточню. Есть группы менеджеров(одним вчерашний день нельзя, другим неделю можно), есть глБух(месяц)

----------


## Asisdes

> уточню. Есть группы менеджеров(одним вчерашний день нельзя, другим неделю можно), есть глБух(месяц)


Так я посмотрел там же можно по пользователям делить, возможно даже по группам. принцип тот же автоперенос на начало вчерашнего дня, недели, месяца.15915991.jpg

----------


## treker666

Спасибо, выручил

----------


## DFinteX

> Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста обновлением ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана, релиз 2.4.4.14 от *01.11.2018*
> 
> Спасибо!


Появилось обновление на руках, если кому надо: https://my-files.ru/8g2zyb

----------

Ukei (19.11.2018)

----------


## bigabilovsabit

Добрый день Помогите пожалуйста мне нужно Конфигурация УТП для Казахстана 8.2 или 8.3 заранее спасибо

----------


## aslay

> Добрый день Помогите пожалуйста мне нужно Конфигурация УТП для Казахстана 8.2 или 8.3 заранее спасибо


есть 8,3, обычные формы и управляемые. могу поделится

----------


## aslay

хотя о чем я. в шапке то есть конфига. http://www.unibytes.com/folder/Vl75w9lmNq0B

----------

serg_n1 (25.11.2018)

----------


## bigabilovsabit

Спасибо большое за удаление времени

----------


## Ane4ka1C

Коллеги, поделитесь, пожалуйста,  обработкой "Универсальная выгрузка данных в XML" для 1с 7.7.

----------


## Corall

Добрый вечер! 
Коллеги, поделитесь, пожалуйста, Конфигурацией "TMS Логистика. Управление перевозками.", для Транспортно-экспедиторских услуг.
Спасибо!

----------


## Corall

> Добрый вечер! 
> Коллеги, поделитесь, пожалуйста, Конфигурацией "TMS Логистика. Управление перевозками.", для Транспортно-экспедиторских услуг.
> Спасибо!


Либо дополнение к "1С:Бухгалтерия 3.0 для Казахстана" для учета перевозок, управления перевозками, для транспортно-экспедиторских услуг.

----------


## Pavel_CS

Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением конфигурации Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана 1.0.35.1

----------


## kge

Здравствуйте, а ссылки не работают на первой странице????

----------


## rednomads

проверил, работают, а конкретно как не работает?

----------


## kge

Sorry, service not allowed  пишет это сообщение и картинки

----------


## rednomads

всё работает, а что нужно было?

----------


## yenivey

Доброе время суток, ребята поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением конфигурации Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана ред. 1,5 релиз 1.0.35.4, и ред. 2 релиз 2.0.7.4 и если можно инструкцию по переходу на новую редакцию.

----------


## kge

Безымянный.jpg вот так выходит. помогите зайти по ссылкам на первой странице

----------


## antbtr

Все привет  .  Нужна конфигурация  Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана  . Поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть ....

----------


## Ukei

> Все привет  .  Нужна конфигурация  Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана  . Поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть ....


 - См. 1-е сообщение темы.

----------


## Ruska123

добрый день.
помогите найти  Крипто библиотеку для 8,3

----------


## fin666

Всем доброго дня!
Есть ли у кого конфигурация - Ломбард для Казахстана?
Очень нужно. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## biofox

Добрый день, а платформы последней ломаной нету ? А то на Первой странице платформа весит 6.8 Гигов чет как то качать нереал его, мб у кого есть ломаная последняя ?

----------


## Serjan

Добрый день! А вы зайдите на первой странице на любой бухгалтерские конфигурации там есть отученные платформы.

----------


## biofox

Я видел, но они весят Очень много Разве нет поменьше размером ?

----------


## DFinteX

> Добрый день, а платформы последней ломаной нету ? А то на Первой странице платформа весит 6.8 Гигов чет как то качать нереал его, мб у кого есть ломаная последняя ?


http://www.unibytes.com/folder/t8cJaaeSiwkB

----------

biofox (05.12.2018), ertyjd (15.12.2018), from_kz (05.12.2018), Ukei (05.12.2018)

----------


## bbiko

Здравствуйте.  У кого проблемы с ЭСФ  ЕСТЬ КАКИЕ ТО РЕШЕНИЯ ПРЯМОЙ ОБМЕН не работает. после обновления ЭСФ

----------


## Serjan

прямой обмен работает:) проверил Синхронизация с ИС ЭСФ успешно завершена.

----------


## bbiko

скрин окна настроек можно  где указаны версии и т.д

----------


## bbiko

Не удалось обновить версию ИС ЭСФ:Поле объекта не обнаружено (versionResponse) 
 Установлена версия по умолчанию.

----------


## bbiko

https://esf.gov.kz:8443/esf-web/ws/  при переходе
Уважаемые пользователи информационной системы
«Электронные счета-фактуры»!

Сайт временно не работает!
Проводятся технические работы.
Пожалуйста, попробуйте зайти позже.


Приносим извинения за доставленные неудобства!

----------


## rednomads

Здравствуйте.
Портал только в выходные не работал, были техработы с обновлением и внедрением доп функции. с понедельника всё работает.

----------


## leshikbr

Здравствуйте, у кого есть рабочая обработка ОбменЭСФ.epf для Бухгалтерии 3.0 поделитесь пожалуйста. Большое спасибо!!!

----------


## leshikbr

Здравствуйте, при попытке отправить ЭСФ (Прямой доступ ИС ЭСФ) выходит ошибка:

{Обработка.ОбменЭСФ.Модуль

----------


## bbiko

народ помогите настроить принтер чеков для УТ 3.х  нужно чтобы при РМК напечать чек на принтере чеков а не на ФР

----------


## rednomads

это после конвертации с 2.0 на 3.0 ?

----------


## bbiko

нужно менять в конфигураторе

----------


## bbiko

> народ помогите настроить принтер чеков для УТ 3.х  нужно чтобы при РМК напечать чек на принтере чеков а не на ФР


нужно в конфигурации менять.

----------


## aslay

ребята а у кого есть модуль криптографической библиотеки 1с бухгалтерия 3.0

----------


## rednomads

https://yadi.sk/d/RsAeUENQ3Ya2zq

----------

aslay (14.12.2018), Evgra (10.04.2019), slawaforum (12.01.2019)

----------


## Ramay975

а нет зеркал? с юнибайт не могу скачать. уже третий раз срывается закачка. пробовал купить премиум.. не пришло смс с кодом))

----------


## 666Rebel666

> а нет зеркал? с юнибайт не могу скачать. уже третий раз срывается закачка. пробовал купить премиум.. не пришло смс с кодом))


Мне, например, смс не приходит. После оплаты, показывает картинку с успешной платой и логин с паролем. Если не заметишь этого экрана, все... нет приемиума. Наезжай на поддержку - вышлют логин и пароль.

----------


## aslay

> а нет зеркал? с юнибайт не могу скачать. уже третий раз срывается закачка. пробовал купить премиум.. не пришло смс с кодом))


Качается, но меееедленно..

----------


## aslay

> Качается, но меееедленно..


 поправлю. без никаких смс качается. единственное надо дождатся ссылки - "Нет,  спасибо" и ее кликнуть

----------


## aslay

> https://yadi.sk/d/RsAeUENQ3Ya2zq


для уф бухгалтерии 3.0, оп 2.0 тоже работает! спасибо 2 раза. За обработку и за оперативность.

----------

olechka1975 (19.12.2018)

----------


## olechka1975

Уважаемые профи, а возможно в конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия установить настройку для автоматического обмена ЭСФ? Там для настройки требует криптобиблиотеку, а для этого просит регистрационный ключ... Или подскажите варианты по-другому настроить обмен ЭСФ))

----------


## makfromkz

Я не парюсь с криптобиблиотеками, просто выгружаю из БУХ в виде XML-файлов на сайте загружаю и наоборот

----------

olechka1975 (19.12.2018)

----------


## olechka1975

Извините, а как выгрузить из 1с XML-файл и на сайте тоже. Я так и не поняла)))

----------


## makfromkz

Вот скриншот с меню ЭСФ:
1.png

----------

olechka1975 (19.12.2018)

----------


## olechka1975

С 1с теперь понятно, спасибо. А вот на сайте ИС ЭСФ как выгрузить в XML-файл?

----------


## rednomads

> Уважаемые профи, а возможно в конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия установить настройку для автоматического обмена ЭСФ? Там для настройки требует криптобиблиотеку, а для этого просит регистрационный ключ... Или подскажите варианты по-другому настроить обмен ЭСФ))


ссылка выше, на криптобиблиотеку.

----------

olechka1975 (19.12.2018)

----------


## dardwel

Здравствуйте ! 
У кого нибудь имеется последняя "вылеченная" конфигурация "Аптека для РК" ? 
Ту что в "шапке" я скачал и хотел потестить а она не "вылеченная"
При попытке ею воспользоваться на "вылеченной" платформе, конфигурация оказалась с доп. "болячкой" 
Интересует сама конфигурация а не платформа !
На сколько я разобрался в современном методе "обогащения", разработчики "извращаются" отдельно над платформой и отдельно над конфигурацию

----------


## Миржан

Добрый день!
может у кого то есть модуль путевые листы для 1c 8.3. Для проверки хочу попробовать...

----------


## dongluk

Добрый день , Всех с Наступающим.
Подскажите пожалуйста где можно скачать криптодрайвер , Для того что бы в 1с Выгружалось все  автоматически на сайт Электронные счета фактуры.
Что  требуется для этого ?

----------


## dongluk

Добрый день , Всех с Наступающим.
Подскажите пожалуйста где можно скачать криптодрайвер , Для того что бы в 1с Выгружалось все  автоматически на сайт Электронные счета фактуры.
Что  требуется для этого ?

----------


## Asisdes

> добрый день.
> помогите найти  Крипто библиотеку для 8,3


криптобиблиотеки отдельно не идут. Тут где то обработка была, позволяющая скачивать её ...

----------


## 666Rebel666

> криптобиблиотеки отдельно не идут. Тут где то обработка была, позволяющая скачивать её ...


А это не то? Криптобиблиотека

----------


## dongluk

Подскажите пожалуйста файлы из криптобиблиотеки из архива куда нужно скинут чтобы в 1с определилась криптобиблиотека.?

----------


## shamkin

Просто Файл - Открыть

----------


## Хорват

> Подскажите пожалуйста файлы из криптобиблиотеки из архива куда нужно скинут чтобы в 1с определилась криптобиблиотека.?


Распакуйте архив. Войдите в 1С Предприятие, не в конфигуратор, в приложение, нажмите файл, открыть, выберете необходимый файл криптобиблиотеки, загрузите его, в появившемся окне выберите наименование организации. Можно закрывать. Затем уже в предприятии настраиваете обмен.

----------


## dongluk

> Распакуйте архив. Войдите в 1С Предприятие, не в конфигуратор, в приложение, нажмите файл, открыть, выберете необходимый файл криптобиблиотеки, загрузите его, в появившемся окне выберите наименование организации. Можно закрывать. Затем уже в предприятии настраиваете обмен.


Спасибо!

----------


## FenixOid

Может кто то выложить конфигурацию или обновление для "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0 релиз 2.0.28"?

----------


## DFinteX

> Может кто то выложить конфигурацию или обновление для "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0 релиз 2.0.28"?


релиз запланирован на 31.01.2019, а пока только 3.0 вышла

----------


## rednomads

> Может кто то выложить конфигурацию или обновление для "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0 релиз 2.0.28"?


Добрый день, ещё нету обновления для ветки 2.0, по плану на портале 31.01.2019. переходите на ветку 3.0

----------


## Elnara

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой для скачивания Управление торговлей для Казахстана редакции 2.2

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой для скачивания Управление торговлей для Казахстана редакции 2.2


*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана", релиз 2.2.17.4 от 09.10.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

Elnara (09.01.2019)

----------


## QWERARITET

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста! нужна криптобиблиотека для ЭСФ Бухгалтерия 2.0 и 3.0 Казахстан.

----------


## cntkf

Всем привет! Поделитесь дополнением, содержащее обновление классификатора «Перечень изъятий» для Бухгалтерии 2.0 и 3.0.

----------


## 666Rebel666

> Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста! нужна криптобиблиотека для ЭСФ Бухгалтерия 2.0 и 3.0 Казахстан.


У меня такая есть криптобиблиотека

----------

QWERARITET (09.01.2019)

----------


## QWERARITET

> Всем привет! Поделитесь дополнением, содержащее обновление классификатора «Перечень изъятий» для Бухгалтерии 2.0 и 3.0.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/NCyb/RZAi1LpUQ

----------


## 666Rebel666

> Всем привет! Поделитесь дополнением, содержащее обновление классификатора «Перечень изъятий» для Бухгалтерии 2.0 и 3.0.


И вот так:
PROC_BPKZ30242_20190104

----------

cntkf (09.01.2019)

----------


## cntkf

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/NCyb/RZAi1LpUQ


Не открывается

----------


## Artikjan

Ребят, 
у кого есть криптобиблиотека ЭСФ для 1С Комплексная автоматизация.
Криптобиблиотека для ЭСФ Бухгалтерия 3.0, выдает ошибку "Поле объекта не обнаружено (Идентификационный номер)

Снимок.JPG

----------


## iprad

Всем привет! Поделитесь дополнением, содержащее обновление классификатора «Перечень изъятий» для  Управление торговлей 3.1.4.8

----------


## jamesingram

ребята всем привет и всех с новым годом!
есть  у кого эмулятор на сервак СЛК 2.0 тот что вшит в конфу Аптека?
Заранее спс!

----------


## rednomads

> Всем привет! Поделитесь дополнением, содержащее обновление классификатора «Перечень изъятий» для  Управление торговлей 3.1.4.8


ребята, листайте пару листов назад, всегда есть ответы, для особо ленивых:
https://yadi.sk/d/8xPYZgZjWn9AIQ - PROC_BPKZ20272_20190104
https://yadi.sk/d/QWzde67XTkx5cA - PROC_BPKZ30242_20190104

----------

IPAS (22.01.2019), Хорват (14.01.2019)

----------


## Artikjan

> ребята, листайте пару листов назад, всегда есть ответы, для особо ленивых:
> https://yadi.sk/d/8xPYZgZjWn9AIQ - PROC_BPKZ20272_20190104
> https://yadi.sk/d/QWzde67XTkx5cA - PROC_BPKZ30242_20190104


Спасибо, но выдает ошибки
Снимок1.JPG

Снимок2.JPG

----------


## rednomads

> Спасибо, но выдает ошибки
> Снимок1.JPG
> 
> Снимок2.JPG


что за конфигурация? по инструкции ставили? пока мои базы без ошибок приняли, надо Ваши условия для воссоздания ошибки

----------


## rednomads

Последовательность подключения внешней обработки:
1. Распаковать архив в любой каталог жесткого диска.
2. В режиме "1С:Предприятия" открыть форму настроек обмена электронными счетами-фактурами (раздел Администрирование - Общие настройки - Настройка электронных счетов-фактур).
3. На закладке "Модуль обмена с ИС ЭСФ" формы настройки включить признак "Использовать внешний модуль" и выбрать файл обработки "ОбменЭСФ.epf". 
4. Нажать на кнопку "Применить".
5. После подключения обработки необходимо перезаполнить регистр сведений "Товары с пониженной ставкой пошлин (Перечень изъятий)" элементами справочника "Номенклатура", у которых указан код ТНВЭД, входящий в новый "Перечень изъятий". 
Данное действие выполняется в форме списка регистра сведений "Товары с пониженной ставкой пошлин (Перечень изъятий)" 
с помощью команды "Заполнить товарами из перечня изъятия" из подменю "Заполнить".
2019-01-10_21-00-55.png

----------


## Асет

Всем привет. Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана", релиз 1.0.... Спасибо

----------


## freeman74

Может быть ошибка в том, что человек попросил перечень для торговли, а Вы ссылки на бухгалтерские обновления скинули???
"iprad
Всем привет! Поделитесь дополнением, содержащее обновление классификатора «Перечень изъятий» для Управление торговлей 3.1.4.8"

----------


## DFinteX

> Ребят, 
> у кого есть криптобиблиотека ЭСФ для 1С Комплексная автоматизация.
> Криптобиблиотека для ЭСФ Бухгалтерия 3.0, выдает ошибку "Поле объекта не обнаружено (Идентификационный номер)
> 
> Снимок.JPG


https://my-files.ru/22h9ef
Попробуй эту: "ESF управляемое приложение ЭСФ8.3+ERP.epf" для ERP сам пилил

----------

4ipolinKo (14.04.2021), Artikjan (12.01.2019), cntkf (12.01.2019), Ukei (11.01.2019), zceiko (30.01.2019)

----------


## Artikjan

От души брат, работает. Спасибо тебе большое

----------


## biofox

Добрый день, подскажите а вообще реально без подписки делать прямой обмен ЭСФ ? У меня обычная бухгалтерия

----------


## SocraDT

Добрый день! Разобрались с ошибкой?
Вылезла аналогичная.

----------


## Хорват

> Добрый день, подскажите а вообще реально без подписки делать прямой обмен ЭСФ ? У меня обычная бухгалтерия


Добрый день! Реально. Установите криптобиблиотеку и настройте обмен.

----------


## biofox

> Добрый день! Реально. Установите криптобиблиотеку и настройте обмен.


А если не секрет тут случаем ни где не лежит криптобиблиотека для 8.3 3.0.24.2:) ?

----------


## Хорват

[QUOTE=biofox;522380]А если не секрет тут случаем ни где не лежит криптобиблиотека для 8.3 3.0.24.2:) ?[/QUOTE

Посмотрите на предыдущих страницах. Там есть ссылки.

----------

biofox (14.01.2019)

----------


## SPetrov63

Здравствуйте все. С Новым Годом!
Подскажите, пожалуйста когда будет обновление упп для казахстана 1.3 и будет ли вообще?
Выпущен релиз 1.3.16.6 еще 08.10.18г., пора бы новогодние исправления сделать?

----------


## DFinteX

> Здравствуйте все. С Новым Годом!
> Подскажите, пожалуйста когда будет обновление упп для казахстана 1.3 и будет ли вообще?
> Выпущен релиз 1.3.16.6 еще 08.10.18г., пора бы новогодние исправления сделать?


1.3.17 по плану должна выйти 31.01.19

----------


## menone_dastan

Есть у кого-нибудь обновления Общепит для Казахстана ПРОФ с 2.0.28.хх

----------


## vip.sergey.mir

Добрый день, а есть у кого обновление для перехода с "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" редакция 2.0 (2.0.27.2) на "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" редакция 3.0?

----------


## rednomads

> Добрый день, а есть у кого обновление для перехода с "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" редакция 2.0 (2.0.27.2) на "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" редакция 3.0?


на первой странице ссылки,
3.0.24.2 последняя на данный момент

----------

Ukei (15.01.2019)

----------


## Надеж_да

Кто нибудь может помочь Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ 3.0.24.3

----------


## rednomads

> Кто нибудь может помочь Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ 3.0.24.3


чем помочь?
3.0.23.3 или 3.0.24.2 ?

----------


## SPetrov63

Спасибо.
А что это за план? Где-то можно посмотреть?
Я обещаю клиенту обновление, а сам сомневаюсь - не поставят ли перед фактом о переходе на ERP (кажется )))

----------


## menone_dastan

Помогите с обновлениями Общепита для Казахстана ПРОФ. Редакция 2. Нужны с 2.0.28.хх

----------


## papulik

Добрый день. поделитесь пожалуйста Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана ред. 2.0.8.2. Спасибо

----------


## Yxrain

> Спасибо.
> А что это за план? Где-то можно посмотреть?
> Я обещаю клиенту обновление, а сам сомневаюсь - не поставят ли перед фактом о переходе на ERP (кажется )))


На сайте с обновлениями план
2019-01-16_10-12-13.jpg

----------


## biofox

> https://my-files.ru/22h9ef
> Попробуй эту: "ESF управляемое приложение ЭСФ8.3+ERP.epf" для ERP сам пилил


Спасибо помогли помогли

----------


## SPetrov63

> На сайте с обновлениями план
> 2019-01-16_10-12-13.jpg


сбросьте ссылочку,пожалуйста

----------


## rednomads

> сбросьте ссылочку,пожалуйста


там подписка нужна действующая на ИТС, но Вы можете попробовать  https://releases.1c.ru
2019-01-16_20-58-17.jpg

----------

SPetrov63 (16.01.2019)

----------


## SPetrov63

> там подписка нужна действующая на ИТС, но Вы можете попробовать  https://releases.1c.ru
> Вложение 2064


Спасибо, я понял.
Только releases.1c.ru[/url] показывает только то, на что подписан. А на эту конфу у меня ИТС нету :(
Спасибо за отклик, очень нужно.
А Вы не в курсе - долго ли еще будут поддерживать "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" редакция 3.0? 
Какие-то тревожные сообщения были, что перестанут?

----------

rednomads (19.01.2019)

----------


## cntkf

> А Вы не в курсе - долго ли еще будут поддерживать "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" редакция 3.0? 
> Какие-то тревожные сообщения были, что перестанут?


Где были такие сообщения?

----------

rednomads (19.01.2019)

----------


## rednomads

:confused:

----------


## Yxrain

> Где были такие сообщения?


Имели ввиду скорее всего версию 2.0




> Какие-то тревожные сообщения были, что перестанут?


Пока все отраслевые решения не переведут на 3.0, редакцию 2.0 не бросят. Просто обновления с запозданиями выходят, т.к. 3.0 в перспективе.

----------

rednomads (19.01.2019)

----------


## Tart44

Добрый день!

Поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть "Управление нашей фирмой для Казахстана", релиз 1.6.4.3

----------

rednomads (19.01.2019)

----------


## rednomads

обновление на первой странице

----------

Ukei (18.01.2019)

----------


## metallych

Привет всем! Подскажите, реально ли посадить в 1С 8.2 криптобиблитеку если нет лицензии (потеряна, и восстановить нет возможности). Заранее спасибо!!!!

----------


## rednomads

> Привет всем! Подскажите, реально ли посадить в 1С 8.2 криптобиблитеку если нет лицензии (потеряна, и восстановить нет возможности). Заранее спасибо!!!!


верно

----------


## Saule

Добрый день. а будет обновление по 1с 7.7?

----------

Drugoy (26.01.2019)

----------


## metallych

> верно


А не подскажите как это сделать?

----------


## SPetrov63

> Имели ввиду скорее всего версию 2.0
> 
> 
> Пока все отраслевые решения не переведут на 3.0, редакцию 2.0 не бросят. Просто обновления с запозданиями выходят, т.к. 3.0 в перспективе.


Прошу прощения, я имел в виду УПП редакцию 1.3

----------


## rednomads

> А не подскажите как это сделать?


https://yadi.sk/d/vENPYI04Y3J8DA - Скачать.

----------

Ukei (21.01.2019)

----------


## cntkf

> Добрый день. а будет обновление по 1с 7.7?


Если брать аналогию выхода обновления прошлого года, обновление выйдет к середине второго квартала.

----------


## cvetocheg

Всем привет. Нужны обновления 3.0.22.4, 3.0.23.3, если кто то сможет помочь, буду очень благодарен:)

----------


## Ukei

> Всем привет. Нужны обновления 3.0.22.4, 3.0.23.3, если кто то сможет помочь, буду очень благодарен:)


 - См. 1-ей сообщение темы.

----------


## PasHik

Всем привет! После обновления начала выходить ошибка "Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы". Платформу поставил последнию версию 8.3.13.1513 от 25.09.2018. Как почитал в нете пишут что это такая борьба с пиратсвом! Кто знает как обойти?!

----------


## cvetocheg

> Всем привет! После обновления начала выходить ошибка "Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы". Платформу поставил последнию версию 8.3.13.1513 от 25.09.2018. Как почитал в нете пишут что это такая борьба с пиратсвом! Кто знает как обойти?!


Установил 8.3.11.3133

----------


## rednomads

> Всем привет! После обновления начала выходить ошибка "Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы". Платформу поставил последнию версию 8.3.13.1513 от 25.09.2018. Как почитал в нете пишут что это такая борьба с пиратсвом! Кто знает как обойти?!


1. купить USB ключ(недорогой, я так сделал), надёжное решение. 
2. симулировать ключ или использовать rbc_icp, где то в ветке видел, полистайте.

----------


## PasHik

> 1. купить USB ключ(недорогой, я так сделал), надёжное решение. 
> 2. симулировать ключ или использовать rbc_icp, где то в ветке видел, полистайте.


А можно поподробнее? Что за ключ такой?!

----------


## rednomads

> А можно поподробнее? Что за ключ такой?!


USB лицензия на одного пользователя, официальная 1С продаёт, можно докупить для второго компьютера или с рук купить у тех кто уже им не пользуется.
или этьим https://yadi.sk/d/0MlwGCwsWfqC5Q

----------


## PasHik

> USB лицензия на одного пользователя, официальная 1С продаёт, можно докупить для второго компьютера или с рук купить у тех кто уже им не пользуется.
> или этьим https://yadi.sk/d/0MlwGCwsWfqC5Q


Спасибо! Попробую!

----------


## cntkf

Поделитесь 910 формой для Бухгалтерии 3.0

----------


## rednomads

> Поделитесь 910 формой для Бухгалтерии 3.0


https://yadi.sk/d/N0omKCWYqMHMpw

----------

cntkf (22.01.2019), Drugoy (26.01.2019), luna-luna (31.01.2019), Ukei (22.01.2019)

----------


## SPetrov63

> Имели ввиду скорее всего версию 2.0
> 
> 
> Пока все отраслевые решения не переведут на 3.0, редакцию 2.0 не бросят. Просто обновления с запозданиями выходят, т.к. 3.0 в перспективе.



Прошу прощения, я имел в виду УПП редакцию 1.3

----------


## kimok1988

Доброе утро. есть ли у кого все обновления для 1с 7.7?

----------


## Алисеенко Марк

Здравствуйте. 
Попросили поработать с последней конфигурацией НЕФТЕБАЗА 2.0.42.2
У меня на компьютере стоит ОТУЧЕННАЯ платформа 8.3.12 из вечных ссылок.
Стало быть в самой конфигурации есть проверочка.

Untitled-1.jpg

Как мне с ней подружиться, чтобы конфа открывалась???

----------


## Pake_pake

Есть 910 форма для Бухгалтерии 2.0 ?

----------


## rednomads

> Есть 910 форма для Бухгалтерии 2.0 ?


https://yadi.sk/d/UP-zLdhQVYcZAQ

----------

cntkf (23.01.2019), Drugoy (26.01.2019), luna-luna (31.01.2019), Pake_pake (23.01.2019), raxmet (23.01.2019)

----------


## cntkf

> Как мне с ней подружиться, чтобы конфа открывалась???


Проще купить лицензию.

----------


## Джеки5

Всем привет, как загрузить коды ТНВЭД в базу Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 2.0 и 3.0. Отправьте пожалуйста. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## влад666

Добрый день. поделитесь пожалуйста Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана последний релиз

----------


## Artikjan

Выдает ошибку
Снимок.JPG

----------


## Artikjan

> https://my-files.ru/22h9ef
> Попробуй эту: "ESF управляемое приложение ЭСФ8.3+ERP.epf" для ERP сам пилил


Выдает ошибку при подключении к ЭСФ, 1С Комплексная автоматизация

Снимок.JPG

----------


## ertyjd

Добрый день. поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой Свертка ИБ для УТ 3,2

----------


## cntkf

> Выдает ошибку при подключении к ЭСФ, 1С Комплексная автоматизация
> 
> Снимок.JPG


Указан неправильный пароль

----------


## Хорват

> Указан неправильный пароль


Значит вы не правильные учетные данные вводите для портала ЭСФ. При настройке выбираете ключ аутентификации на портале, вводите пароль на ключ, в поле пароля для входа на портал вводите пароль портала ЭСФ. Для того чтобы проверить корректно ли вы вводите данные, зайдите на портал esf.gov.kz. Если там сможете попасть на портал с этими данными, то в 1с не должно возникнуть проблем.

----------


## bbiko

Здравствуйте нужен релиз Госсектор: Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения для Казахстана последние релизы  Заранее спасибо

----------


## Джеки5

Добрый день всем! Подскажите и отправьте пожалуйста инструкцию и файлы как сделать переход базы Бухгалтерии для Казахстана редакции 2.0 на редакцию 3.0. Спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день всем! Подскажите и отправьте пожалуйста инструкцию и файлы как сделать переход базы Бухгалтерии для Казахстана редакции 2.0 на редакцию 3.0. Спасибо


Честно, ничего сложного!
1) Бух 2 доводим обновлениями до 2.0.27
2) Бух 2.0.27 обновляем на Бух 3 (Version=3.0.23.3), тщательно проверяем все обороты за все периоды.
3) Бух 3 (Version=3.0.23.3) обновляем  до 3.0.24.2, меняем счета на НОВЫЕ, также тщательно проверяем, и вдруг убеждаемся, что остатки по 1200 НЕ ПОШЛИ, он теперь АП :)
   НАПОМНЮ о необходимости создавать копии ИБ для страховки!

УДАЧИ !!!

----------


## влад666

Добрый день. поделитесь пожалуйста Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана последний релиз

----------


## cvetocheg

Всем привет. Подскажите, как решить вопрос. У меня 4 базы, договор с ИТС истек, продлевать накладно. Хочу все базы привязать к ЭСФ, во время настройки нужно ввести номер договора с ИТС. Как то можно это сделать без ввода номера договора?

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день у кого есть обновления для конф 1с 7.7?

----------


## ertyjd

http://www.unibytes.com/folder/oz6RhdGkPCsB

----------

Drugoy (26.01.2019), Ukei (25.01.2019)

----------


## ertyjd

> Добрый день. поделитесь пожалуйста Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана последний релиз


http://www.unibytes.com/folder/oz6RhdGkPCsB

----------

Ukei (25.01.2019)

----------


## влад666

это гос учреждение а мне гос предприятие  нужно

----------


## влад666

> http://www.unibytes.com/folder/oz6RhdGkPCsB


мне гос предприятие нужно

----------


## rednomads

> Всем привет. Подскажите, как решить вопрос. У меня 4 базы, договор с ИТС истек, продлевать накладно. Хочу все базы привязать к ЭСФ, во время настройки нужно ввести номер договора с ИТС. Как то можно это сделать без ввода номера договора?


Установите криптопровайдер, ссылка была ранее на пару страниц полистайте.

----------


## Джеки5

Screenshot_2.jpg
Screenshot_3.jpg

Выходит такое сообщение. Также читал что в правах пользователя должны стоять - Администратору права для перехода на ред. 3.0. Но такого списка нет, есть только Администратор системы.

----------


## Джеки5

> Честно, ничего сложного!
> 1) Бух 2 доводим обновлениями до 2.0.27
> 2) Бух 2.0.27 обновляем на Бух 3 (Version=3.0.23.3), тщательно проверяем все обороты за все периоды.
> 3) Бух 3 (Version=3.0.23.3) обновляем  до 3.0.24.2, меняем счета на НОВЫЕ, также тщательно проверяем, и вдруг убеждаемся, что остатки по 1200 НЕ ПОШЛИ, он теперь АП :)
>    НАПОМНЮ о необходимости создавать копии ИБ для страховки!
> 
> УДАЧИ !!!


Screenshot_2.jpg

Screenshot_3.jpg

Выходит такое сообщение. Также читал что в правах пользователя должны стоять - Администратору права для перехода на ред. 3.0. Но такого списка нет, есть только Администратор системы.

----------


## rednomads

> Screenshot_2.jpg
> 
> Screenshot_3.jpg
> 
> Выходит такое сообщение. Также читал что в правах пользователя должны стоять - Администратору права для перехода на ред. 3.0. Но такого списка нет, есть только Администратор системы.


у Вас галочка "Право администрирование" отмечено, нажмите ок и обновитесь, 
вышлите скрин самого сообщения ошибки.
а какая у Вас конфигурация? и на какую вы её обновляете?

----------


## Джеки5

> у Вас галочка "Право администрирование" отмечено, нажмите ок и обновитесь, 
> вышлите скрин самого сообщения ошибки.
> а какая у Вас конфигурация? и на какую вы её обновляете?


Конфигурация 2.0.27.2 на 3.0.23.3. Выдает такую ошибку:

Screenshot_4.jpg

----------


## Джеки5

> у Вас галочка "Право администрирование" отмечено, нажмите ок и обновитесь, 
> вышлите скрин самого сообщения ошибки.
> а какая у Вас конфигурация? и на какую вы её обновляете?


Конфигурация 2.0.27.2 на 3.0.23.3. Выдает такую ошибку:

----------


## Джеки5

> у Вас галочка "Право администрирование" отмечено, нажмите ок и обновитесь, 
> вышлите скрин самого сообщения ошибки.
> а какая у Вас конфигурация? и на какую вы её обновляете?


https://i.paste.pics/4b88f2d8895a3df...c8558a9b13.png

----------


## Groznyi

Здравствуйте где можно скачать последние обновления для Бухгалтерии ред 2.0 и 3.0 За ранее спасибо

----------


## rednomads

> Здравствуйте где можно скачать последние обновления для Бухгалтерии ред 2.0 и 3.0 За ранее спасибо


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....B0%D0%BD%D0%B0

----------

Ukei (26.01.2019)

----------


## cntkf

> https://i.paste.pics/4b88f2d8895a3df...c8558a9b13.png


Дело не в правах. Так как конфигурация измененная, программа не может корректно настроить автообновление.

----------


## aljarreau

всем привет!
ребята киньте пожалуйста линк или выложите у кого есть Аптека отученная для КЗ?
заранее спс!

----------


## aljarreau

забыл дописать если есть у кого обработка мне надо приход и реалку выгрузить из аптеки  в бп 3.0 а сама аптека версий 1.0.8.1

----------


## menone_dastan

Помогите пожалуйста с обновлениями Общепита для Казахстана ПРОФ. Редакция 2. Нужны с 2.0.28.хх

----------


## влад666

Помогите пожалуйста с обновлениями БУХГАЛТЕРСКИЙ УЧЕТ ДЛЯ ГОСУДАРСТВЕННЫХ ПРЕДПРИЯТИЙ, мне для садика нужно, очень прошу

----------


## aslay

Обновился с Управление торговлей для Казахстана, редакция 3.1 (3.1.4.8), до  (3.2.3.18) и небольщая засада. в РКО в старой конфе есть окошко для галочки "Не выгружать  ВБК", а в обновленной конфе нет. Как быть? Еще и при нажатии на РАбочем столе - Регламентированный учет выскакивает ошибка "Значение не является значением объектного типа(УникальныйИдентифика  ор)". Получается для организации не включен регламентированый учет?

----------


## luna-luna

Здравствуйте , пож-та скиньте инструкции как обновить именно платформу любую платформу 8.3 на версию выше,как установить криптобиблиотеку . Какие есть инструкции ,киньте все то можно, прошу . Установить то я могу, а вот как я ее крякнуть не помню уже,  в лекарствах столько файлов , как-то все безуспешно у меня выходит. Буду очень признательна .  2000@mail.kz

----------


## Saule

Здравствуйте, а обновления по 1С7.7 будут или может у какого есть?

----------


## bigabilovsabit

Добрый день  нужна ваша помощь. ищу 1С для магазина  мне подсказали что 8.2. розница подойдет можете помочь заранее спасибо

----------


## cntkf

> Здравствуйте , пож-та скиньте инструкции как обновить именно платформу любую платформу 8.3 на версию выше,как установить криптобиблиотеку . Какие есть инструкции ,киньте все то можно, прошу . Установить то я могу, а вот как я ее крякнуть не помню уже,  в лекарствах столько файлов , как-то все безуспешно у меня выходит. Буду очень признательна .  2000@mail.kz


Качаешь платформу http://www.unibytes.com/7nmr5riT-gUL...3UgBB?referer=
Затем ложишь файл "1cEntRepack.exe" в корень диска "С". Нажимаешь одновременно клавиши win+R. В появившемся окне вводишь "C:\1cEntRepack.exe" -aiB. Нажимаешь Inter. 1с должна быть закрыта.



*Возможно скаченные файл нужно распаковать.*

----------

luna-luna (30.01.2019), Ukei (30.01.2019)

----------


## luna-luna

Спасибо ,попробую :yes:

----------


## luna-luna

все получилось , теперь как бы криптобиблиотеку вставить.помоги еще пож-та

----------


## cntkf

> все получилось , теперь как бы криптобиблиотеку вставить.помоги еще пож-та


http://wdfiles.ru/ibwy

Нужно выбрать организацию и нажать выполнить

----------


## влад666

У кого есть конфигурация поделитесь пожалуйста "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана", релиз 2.0.5.1

----------


## Akhmedbekov

Добрый день, когда ждать обновления КА? бухи нервничают)

----------


## eldorado

Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0. Версия 2.0.28.2. скачать

----------

cntkf (31.01.2019), dragon_vit (31.01.2019), luna-luna (31.01.2019), Бека707 (31.01.2019)

----------


## eldorado

> У кого есть конфигурация поделитесь пожалуйста "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана", релиз 2.0.5.1


не благодари)))

----------


## menone_dastan

Помогите пожалуйста с обновлениями Общепита для Казахстана ПРОФ. Редакция 2. Нужны с 2.0.28.хх

----------


## luna-luna

> http://wdfiles.ru/ibwy
> 
> Нужно выбрать организацию и нажать выполнить


ФАЙЛОВЫЙ ПАРОЛЬ
Требуется пароль для доступа к этому файлу, пожалуйста введите его ниже.???

----------


## cntkf

Сори, 
http://wdfiles.ru/ibwy~i

----------


## papulik

> не благодари)))


А последующие версии конфигурации БУ для государственных предприятий у вас есть?

----------


## Yxrain

Здравствуйте. Нет ли у кого обновления или файла конфигурации Бухгалтерия для Казахстана  2.0.28.2 базовой?

----------


## cntkf

Добрый день! Поделитесь обновлением УТП 2.0.15.2

----------


## Jordi12

Вот ещё ссылка на Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0. Версия 2.0.28.2 
https://yadi.sk/d/ZDLyzYR79bhPlQ

----------

luna-luna (02.02.2019)

----------


## SPetrov63

Здравствуйте всем.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, можно ли из УПП 1.3 для Казахстана сделать рассылку на емейл расчетных листков?
Я не нашел, м.б. есть внешние обработки?

----------


## mr_alone

> Здравствуйте всем.
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, можно ли из УПП 1.3 для Казахстана сделать рассылку на емейл расчетных листков?
> Я не нашел, м.б. есть внешние обработки?


Я настроил для БК 2.0. Так что, было бы желание ) Использовал за основу другую конфигурацию. ЗУП, если не ошибаюсь (или КУФиБ)

----------

SPetrov63 (04.02.2019)

----------


## SPetrov63

> Я настроил для БК 2.0. Так что, было бы желание ) Использовал за основу другую конфигурацию. ЗУП, если не ошибаюсь (или КУФиБ)


Вы сделали внешнюю обработку? Поделитесь, пожалуйста. БК вроде поближе к УПП,чем ЗУП

----------


## Marlan

У кого есть конфигурация поделитесь пожалуйста "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана", релиз 2.0.9.1 от 14.01.2019

----------


## влад666

спасибо тебе огромное!!!!!!
если есть возможность эту тоже скинь "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана", релиз 2.0.9.1

----------


## eldorado

> спасибо тебе огромное!!!!!!
> если есть возможность эту тоже скинь "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана", релиз 2.0.9.1


Вечером постараюсь скинуть

----------

влад666 (01.02.2019)

----------


## влад666

спасибо жду

----------


## влад666

Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 1 . Есть ли обновление на 2019 год ???

----------


## anonymouskz

поделитесь Бух для Казахстана базовая 2.0.28 и УТП 2.0.15, пожалуйста

----------


## eldorado

> спасибо тебе огромное!!!!!!
> если есть возможность эту тоже скинь "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана", релиз 2.0.9.1


релиз 2.0.9.1 скачать

----------

raxmet (01.02.2019)

----------


## eldorado

> поделитесь Бух для Казахстана базовая 2.0.28 и УТП 2.0.15, пожалуйста


Бух для Казахстана базовая 2.0.28 и УТП 2.0.15

----------

cntkf (01.02.2019), raxmet (01.02.2019), Yxrain (02.02.2019)

----------


## cntkf

> Бух для Казахстана базовая 2.0.28 и УТП 2.0.15


В УТП ссылка на бухгалтерию идет

----------


## eldorado

Народ может есть программеры грамотные второй день бьюсь совет нужен, вообщем вот в вкратце описание проблемы
Есть у конторы покупатель которому поставляется товар, данный покупатель это несколько ТОО в режиме совместной деятельности у каждого есть своя доля она у всех разная 1с 8.2 по умолчанию округляет долю участия до 2 знаков после запятой при выставлении ЭСФ цифры в разделе H не корректны, блин довольно сумбурно, ну вообщем задача в том чтобы расчет был корректен нужно что бы 1с не округляла долю участника совместной деятельности до 2 знака после запятой а округляла до 6 знаков после запятой например не 16,12 а 16,123456 в конфигураторе изменил несколько параметров таких как договор контрагента, документ реализации, счет фактура и ЭСФ в каждом документе изменил точность доли участи на 6 знаков, так же в обработке обмен ЭСФ поменял функцию округлить долю участников с 2 на 6 частично это решило вопрос в ЭСФ доля участия каждого участника СД отображается корректно но вот в разделе Н ЭСФ все равно доля участников в разрезе товаров отпускаемых рассчитывается с округлением до 2 знака..... Куда копать????
Вот коммент от бухгалтера может там понятней будет:
Доли участия каждого получателя товаров мы выставляли с точностью до 6 знаков после запятой, с той целью, чтоб в разделе Н  (ЭСф) товар был распределён согласно доли участия (именно доли участия с точностью до 6 знаков после запятой) в разрезе каждого получателя товаров.
По факту получилось, что доли участия в системе 1с и эсф отражены с точностью до 6 знаков после запятой, а товар в разделе Н (ЭСФ) распределён согласно доли участия с точностью до 2-х знаков после запятой
А в некоторых случая, вообще доля участия по получателю не соответсвует проставленному значению...

Кто может помочь советом?

----------


## papulik

> релиз 2.0.9.1 скачать


а можно еще, если есть Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана" версий 2.0.6 2.0.7 и 2.8 чтобы спокойно перейти на 2.09.1? Спасибо большое заранее

----------


## eldorado

> Народ может есть программеры грамотные второй день бьюсь совет нужен, вообщем вот в вкратце описание проблемы
> Есть у конторы покупатель которому поставляется товар, данный покупатель это несколько ТОО в режиме совместной деятельности у каждого есть своя доля она у всех разная 1с 8.2 по умолчанию округляет долю участия до 2 знаков после запятой при выставлении ЭСФ цифры в разделе H не корректны, блин довольно сумбурно, ну вообщем задача в том чтобы расчет был корректен нужно что бы 1с не округляла долю участника совместной деятельности до 2 знака после запятой а округляла до 6 знаков после запятой например не 16,12 а 16,123456 в конфигураторе изменил несколько параметров таких как договор контрагента, документ реализации, счет фактура и ЭСФ в каждом документе изменил точность доли участи на 6 знаков, так же в обработке обмен ЭСФ поменял функцию округлить долю участников с 2 на 6 частично это решило вопрос в ЭСФ доля участия каждого участника СД отображается корректно но вот в разделе Н ЭСФ все равно доля участников в разрезе товаров отпускаемых рассчитывается с округлением до 2 знака..... Куда копать????
> Вот коммент от бухгалтера может там понятней будет:
> Доли участия каждого получателя товаров мы выставляли с точностью до 6 знаков после запятой, с той целью, чтоб в разделе Н  (ЭСф) товар был распределён согласно доли участия (именно доли участия с точностью до 6 знаков после запятой) в разрезе каждого получателя товаров.
> По факту получилось, что доли участия в системе 1с и эсф отражены с точностью до 6 знаков после запятой, а товар в разделе Н (ЭСФ) распределён согласно доли участия с точностью до 2-х знаков после запятой
> А в некоторых случая, вообще доля участия по получателю не соответсвует проставленному значению...
> 
> Кто может помочь советом?


Вопрос снят, разобрался.....

----------


## влад666

а можно еще, если есть Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана" версий 2.0.6 2.0.7 и 2.8 чтобы спокойно перейти на 2.09.1? Спасибо большое заранее

----------


## влад666

Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана конфигураций версии 1.0.35.1 пожалуйста скиньте

----------


## влад666

Здраствуйте  eldorado !! Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана конфигураций версии 1.0.35.1 пожалуйста скиньте , эту последнюю больше просить не буду )))

----------


## luna-luna

[QUOTE=cntkf;524070]Сори, 
http://wdfiles.ru/ibwy~i[/QUOte
ПРОШУ ПРОЩЕНИЯ , но все равно просит пароль 
http://skrinshoter.ru/s/020219/8Dsman0z?a
http://skrinshoter.ru/s/020219/RA5BQHiK?a Скриншот 2019-02-02 07_44_16.jpg

----------


## serega3_91

Добрый день! Люди есть ли у кого обработка Свертка информационной базы для УТ 2.2? Если есть поделитесь пожалуйста! Заранее спасибо!

----------


## azeraus

Добрый день! Очень нужна крипто билибиотка для ЭСФ . Где можно её добыть кроме как при настройке обмена электронными счетами-фактур?

----------


## azeraus

Добрый день!!
Все сделал по инструкции выдает ошибку "Поле объекта не обнаружено" (Идентификационный номер)
Как решить проблему?

----------


## azeraus

> Добрый день!!
> Все сделал по инструкции выдает ошибку "Поле объекта не обнаружено" (Идентификационный номер)
> Как решить проблему?


Забыл указать что это при установке крипто библиотек, скачал по ссылке. 
Конфигурация УТ Казахстан 1С-Рейтинг" (3.2.3.18)

----------


## eldorado

> В УТП ссылка на бухгалтерию идет


Вечером поправлю

----------


## azeraus

У кого есть Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана,1.0.33.2 
или CF или обновление?

----------


## eldorado

УТП 2.0.15.2

----------

cntkf (02.02.2019), Ukei (02.02.2019), Хорват (02.02.2019)

----------


## eldorado

> Здраствуйте  eldorado !! Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана конфигураций версии 1.0.35.1 пожалуйста скиньте , эту последнюю больше просить не буду )))


держи

----------

papulik (04.02.2019), Ukei (02.02.2019)

----------


## azeraus

> Сори, 
> http://wdfiles.ru/ibwy~i


Добрый день!

Напишите пожалуйста пароль, а то выдает Файловый пароль.
Очень нужны криптобиблиотеки

----------


## eldorado

> а можно еще, если есть Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана" версий 2.0.6 2.0.7 и 2.8 чтобы спокойно перейти на 2.09.1? Спасибо большое заранее


Только вот эта есть
2.0.8.2

----------

Ukei (02.02.2019)

----------


## cntkf

Библиотека эсф управляемое и обычное приложение 	

http://wdfiles.ru/qA3l

----------

azeraus (02.02.2019)

----------


## azeraus

> Библиотека эсф управляемое и обычное приложение 	
> 
> http://wdfiles.ru/qA3l


Все равно выходит ошибка
Помогите решить пожалуйста.
Управление торговлей для Казахстана, редакция 3.2, локализация для Казахстана: "1С-Рейтинг" (3.2.3.18) (http://1c.kz/v8/RegionalSolutions_KZ_UT.php)
Copyright © ООО "1C-Софт", 2004-2018. Все права защищены
(http://www.1c.ru)
1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.13.1513)

----------


## cntkf

> Все равно выходит ошибка
> Помогите решить пожалуйста.
> Управление торговлей для Казахстана, редакция 3.2, локализация для Казахстана: "1С-Рейтинг" (3.2.3.18) (http://1c.kz/v8/RegionalSolutions_KZ_UT.php)
> Copyright © ООО "1C-Софт", 2004-2018. Все права защищены
> (http://www.1c.ru)
> 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.13.1513)


Попробуй эту, сам не проверял.

http://wdfiles.ru/qA3u.

----------

azeraus (02.02.2019)

----------


## azeraus

> Попробуй эту, сам не проверял.
> 
> http://wdfiles.ru/qA3u.


Спасибо огромное!!

Все работает! Ошибок нет, проверил соединение, все нормально.
Выручил!

----------


## Джеки5

Как исправить не подскажете. Можем по ватсапу списаться. Заранее спасибо!!

----------


## Джеки5

> Дело не в правах. Так как конфигурация измененная, программа не может корректно настроить автообновление.


Как исправить не подскажете. Можем по ватсапу списаться. Заранее спасибо!!

----------


## rednomads

попробуйте обновить методом объединения сонфигурации через *.cf файл

----------


## murrexso

Подскажите, как вылечить Нефтебазу?

----------


## loreyra

> а можно еще, если есть Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана" версий 2.0.6 2.0.7 и 2.8 чтобы спокойно перейти на 2.09.1? Спасибо большое заранее


нашла у себя 2.0.6

Может у кого завалялся 2.0.7 :)

----------

biofox (05.02.2019), papulik (04.02.2019)

----------


## azeraus

Добрый день!
Нужны обновления для УТ Казахстана 2.2 на полную версию,обновления те что выложено по ссылке в шапке
рассчитаны на базовую версию. 
Есть у кого обновление по списку ниже на УТ Казахстан 2.2 для полной версии?
Очень нужно.
UTKzBase_2.2.13.9
UTKzBase_2.2.14.5
UTKzBase_2.2.15.14
UTKzBase_2.2.16.5
UTKzBase_2.2.17.4
UTKzBase_2.2.18.5

----------


## влад666

У кого есть конфигурация 1с ломбард для Казахстана ?

----------


## papulik

> нашла у себя 2.0.6
> 
> Может у кого завалялся 2.0.7 :)


По вашей ссылке скачивается версия 2.0.3.6...

----------


## Marlan

> Здраствуйте  eldorado !! Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана конфигураций версии 1.0.35.1 пожалуйста скиньте , эту последнюю больше просить не буду )))


Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана конфигураций версии 1.0.35.1 
CF файл https://yadi.sk/d/J8iFEp0KYagxgg

----------


## cntkf

> Добрый день!
> Нужны обновления для УТ Казахстана 2.2 на полную версию,обновления те что выложено по ссылке в шапке
> рассчитаны на базовую версию. 
> Есть у кого обновление по списку ниже на УТ Казахстан 2.2 для полной версии?
> Очень нужно.
> UTKzBase_2.2.13.9
> UTKzBase_2.2.14.5
> UTKzBase_2.2.15.14
> UTKzBase_2.2.16.5
> ...



http://www.unibytes.com/folder/cFGF.E3-A18B

----------

azeraus (05.02.2019), Varchun (04.02.2019)

----------


## Varchun

Есть у кого инфа, ожидается ли обнова на ЗУП 2.0?

----------


## papulik

Очень нужны версии БУ для государственного предприятия 2.0.6.и 2.0.7... выручайте

----------


## VMPProgr

Люди добрые помогите! после обновления на рел. 2.0.28.2 в ЭСФ при загрузки и выгрузке выдает такую ошибку "Обработка.ОбменЭСФ.Модуль  бъекта(3037): При входе ИС ЭСФ возникла ошибка" 
Подскажите в чем проблема , как исправить?

----------


## VMPProgr

Люди добрые помогите! после обновления на рел. 2.0.28.2 в ЭСФ при загрузки и выгрузке выдает такую ошибку "Обработка.ОбменЭСФ.Модуль  бъекта(3037): При входе ИС ЭСФ возникла ошибка" Подскажите в чем проблема , как исправить?

----------


## Varchun

Проверь настройки синхронизации с ЭСФ, скорее всего перенастроить ее нужно

----------


## VMPProgr

Синхронизируется все отлично

----------


## VMPProgr

Люди добрые помогите! после обновления на рел. 2.0.28.2 в ЭСФ при загрузки и выгрузке выдает такую ошибку
"Обработка.ОбменЭСФ.Модуль  бъекта(3037): При входе ИС ЭСФ возникла ошибка"

----------


## biofox

Добрый день, помогите с ГП нужно обновление 1.0.33.3 а после с 2.0.4 по 2.0.10, Спасибо

----------


## VMPProgr

Люди добрые помогите! после обновления на рел. 2.0.28.2 в ЭСФ при загрузки и выгрузке выдает такую ошибку
Обработка.ОбменЭСФ.МодульО  бъекта(3037): При входе ИС ЭСФ возникла ошибка

----------


## VMPProgr

Обработка.ОбменЭСФ.МодульО  бъекта(3037): При входе ИС ЭСФ возникла ошибка

----------


## 666Rebel666

> Обработка.ОбменЭСФ.МодульО  бъекта(3037): При входе ИС ЭСФ возникла ошибка


ЭСФ надо поновее?

----------


## VMPProgr

Спасибо! попробую

----------


## VMPProgr

подскажите это ЭСФ 1.8?

----------


## dronnord92

Добрый день! Нет случайно у кого-нибудь обновлений на ЗУП 2.0.18?

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день! Нет случайно у кого-нибудь обновлений на ЗУП 2.0.18?


 - См. 1-е сообщение темы.

----------

Revolver (05.02.2019), Varchun (05.02.2019)

----------


## aslay

делл. ошибся. спасибо !

----------


## bigabilovsabit

Добрый день нужна ваша помощь. ищу 1С для магазина мне подсказали что 8.2. розница для Казахстана подойдет можете помочь? заранее спасибо

----------


## cntkf

> Добрый день нужна ваша помощь. ищу 1С для магазина мне подсказали что 8.2. розница для Казахстана подойдет можете помочь? заранее спасибо



Подойдет.

----------


## cntkf

> Добрый день нужна ваша помощь. ищу 1С для магазина мне подсказали что 8.2. розница для Казахстана подойдет можете помочь? заранее спасибо



Подойдет.

----------


## Даурен23

Здраствуйте. Кто может скинуть Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана 1.0.36.2 от 05.02.2019г.? Буду очень благодарен)

----------


## влад666

«Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана» релиз 1.0.36.2 поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## Rinareg

Здравствуйте. У кого есть Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана 2.0.10.2 от 04.02.2019г. Можете поделиться? Заранее благодарен!

----------


## влад666

«Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана» релиз 1.0.36.2 поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## Marlan

> «Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана» релиз 1.0.36.2 поделитесь пожалуйста


Обновление 1.0.36
https://yadi.sk/d/MNjiH1A61gaFAg

----------

loreyra (07.02.2019), raxmet (07.02.2019), Rinareg (07.02.2019), Даурен23 (07.02.2019)

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день. Кто может выложить общепит для казахстана (отученная) демо и чистую базу.

----------


## luna-luna

Здравствуйте, может моя просьба покажется странной.но нужно данные (операции) из 3.0 базовой перенести в 2.0 проф, это реально ? кто подскажет как ?

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуйте, может моя просьба покажется странной.но нужно данные (операции) из 3.0 базовой перенести в 2.0 проф, это реально ? кто подскажет как ?


 - Это реально даже если нет спец. обработки (правил обмена), т.к. есть конфигурация Конвертация данных, позволяющая в Вашем случае перенести все необходимое.

----------


## luna-luna

> - Это реально даже если нет спец. обработки (правил обмена), т.к. есть конфигурация Конвертация данных, позволяющая в Вашем случае перенести все необходимое.


ссылочку на конфигурацию не дадите ?

----------


## Ukei

> ссылочку на конфигурацию не дадите ?


 - http://www.unibytes.com/folder/udIHGD92Un-B - там же есть и CD с учебником.

----------

Drugoy (10.02.2019), luna-luna (07.02.2019), Rinareg (07.02.2019)

----------


## Volodei

Здравствуйте я на форуме зарегистрировался не так давно ,есть метод или обработка для обхода ИТС мне нужно настроить электронные счет фактуры для прямой отправки ,уже неделю над этим голову ломаю нечего не получается не могли мне помочь. Заранее благодарен

----------


## Rinareg

> Здравствуйте я на форуме зарегистрировался не так давно ,есть метод или обработка для обхода ИТС мне нужно настроить электронные счет фактуры для прямой отправки ,уже неделю над этим голову ломаю нечего не получается не могли мне помочь. Заранее благодарен


В этой же ветке был по моему аналогичный вопрос в районе 196 страницы, и там вроде было решение...

----------


## rednomads

> Здравствуйте я на форуме зарегистрировался не так давно ,есть метод или обработка для обхода ИТС мне нужно настроить электронные счет фактуры для прямой отправки ,уже неделю над этим голову ломаю нечего не получается не могли мне помочь. Заранее благодарен


установите криптобиблиотеку:  
для 3.0 базы https://yadi.sk/d/_bma9v73nqZC2Q
Файл - Открыть
далее зайти в; Администрирование - Общие настройки - Электронные счета-фактуры - Помощник настройки электронных счетов-фактур
дальше просто

----------

Chuvakoff (15.02.2019), luna-luna (07.02.2019), Volodei (08.02.2019)

----------


## luna-luna

> Здравствуйте я на форуме зарегистрировался не так давно ,есть метод или обработка для обхода ИТС мне нужно настроить электронные счет фактуры для прямой отправки ,уже неделю над этим голову ломаю нечего не получается не могли мне помочь. Заранее благодарен




мне эти помогли ,спасибо тому, кто им  их сюда скидывал 
https://yadi.sk/d/z1a_hcZmzYhVsg 
https://yadi.sk/d/5gKesI25-tJudg

----------

Volodei (08.02.2019)

----------


## luna-luna

есть у кого дистрибутив перехода с базовой на проф.3.0.?

----------


## cntkf

> есть у кого дистрибутив перехода с базовой на проф.3.0.?


http://wdfiles.ru/e070

----------

luna-luna (09.02.2019)

----------


## papulik

Повторюсь, но очень надо БУ Государственного предприятия версий 2.0.6 и 2.0.7. Выручайте пожалуйста!!!!

----------


## Даурен23

Здраствуйте. У кого есть файл обновления "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, релиз 2.0.10.2 от 04.02.2019"? Можете скинуть пожалуйста

----------


## azeraus

Добрый день!

У кого есть обновление до версии (1.0.36.2) «Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана» редакция 1.0
Спасибо большое заранее.

----------


## Alex_oit

Добрый день!

У кого есть переход 1cv8b.cfu с базовой версии на проф для Бухгалтерии версия 2.0.28.2. Киньте пож. Спасибо

----------


## Мадижан

Обновление конфигурации «1С:Управление торговым предприятием 8 для Казахстана»  версия 2.0.15.2 от 31.01.2019
https://turbo.to/pz4z2ewxajjf.html

----------


## Мадижан

Обновление типовой конфигурации
Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, Версия 2.0.28 от 29.01.2019
Ссылка на скачивания

----------


## Alex_oit

Добрый день!

У кого есть киньте Бухгалтерия для Казахстана версия 2.0.28.2. Полную установку не обновление нужен файл перехода с базовой на проф. Спасибо

----------


## Rinareg

> Добрый день!
> 
> У кого есть обновление до версии (1.0.36.2) «Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана» редакция 1.0
> Спасибо большое заранее.


https://yadi.sk/d/MNjiH1A61gaFAg

----------

azeraus (11.02.2019)

----------


## Rinareg

> Добрый день!
> 
> У кого есть киньте Бухгалтерия для Казахстана версия 2.0.28.2. Полную установку не обновление нужен файл перехода с базовой на проф. Спасибо


Может Вам  поможет файл cf ?  https://yadi.sk/d/ZDLyzYR79bhPlQ

----------


## Мадижан

Обновление Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.25.2 от 28.01.19
Ссылка на скачивание

----------


## Мадижан

Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.28.2
Обновления для перехода с базовой версии

----------


## Alex_oit

> Может Вам  поможет файл cf ?  https://yadi.sk/d/ZDLyzYR79bhPlQ


Нет нужен именно файл  1cv8b.cfu в комплекте он только в полной установке не в обновлении

----------


## Rinareg

> Нет нужен именно файл  1cv8b.cfu в комплекте он только в полной установке не в обновлении


Т.е. Вам нужен файл обновления? (*cf* - файл конфигурации (поставки), *cfu* - файл изменений конфигурации(апдейт, обновление)

----------


## Alex_oit

> Т.е. Вам нужен файл обновления? (*cf* - файл конфигурации (поставки), *cfu* - файл изменений конфигурации(апдейт, обновление)


Нет в полной установке есть 3 файла 1Cv8.cf, 1cv8.cfu, и который нужен *1cv8b.cfu* вот этот последний нужен для перехода с базовой на проф.

----------


## Alex_oit

Порядок перехода с базовой версии 2.0.26.12 на ПРОФ версию 2.0.26.12
Для перехода с базовой версии на версию ПРОФ следует использовать режим "Обновление конфигураций". Файл обновлений *1Cv8b.cfu* находится в каталоге шаблонов (по умолчанию - подкаталог tmplts\ каталога установки 1С:Предприятия 8), в подкаталоге \1c\Accountingkz\2_0_26_12\.

Сделайте резервную копию вашей информационной базы. 
Резервную копию можно создать путем копирования файла 1СV8.1CD в отдельный каталог;
Резервную копию можно создать, используя режим выгрузки информационной базы. Для этого:
запустите систему 1С:Предприятие в режиме "Конфигуратор";
в меню "Администрирование" выберите пункт "Выгрузка информационной базы";
в открывшемся диалоге укажите имя файла, в который будут записаны данные.
Запустите систему 1С:Предприятие в режиме "Конфигуратор".
Откройте конфигурацию, для этого в меню "Конфигурация" выберите пункт "Открыть конфигурацию".
Вызовите режим "Обновление конфигураций", для этого в меню "Конфигурация", подменю "Поддержка", выберите пункт "Обновить конфигурацию".
В диалоге выбора обновления в качестве источника обновления укажите "Доступные обновления", после чего выберите нужное обновление в соответствующем списке.
Если в списке обновлений необходимое обновление отсутствует, то в диалоге выбора обновления в качестве источника обновления укажите "Файл обновления", после чего выберите нужный файл обновления (по умолчанию 1cv8b.cfu).
В окне "Обновление конфигураций" нажмите кнопку "OK" для продолжения обновления конфигурации.
После завершения выполните сохранение конфигурации.

----------

luna-luna (10.02.2019), thekz (23.04.2019)

----------


## rednomads

> Порядок перехода с базовой версии 2.0.26.12 на ПРОФ версию 2.0.26.12
> Для перехода с базовой версии на версию ПРОФ следует использовать режим "Обновление конфигураций". Файл обновлений *1Cv8b.cfu* находится в каталоге шаблонов (по умолчанию - подкаталог tmplts\ каталога установки 1С:Предприятия 8), в подкаталоге \1c\Accountingkz\2_0_26_12\.
> 
> Сделайте резервную копию вашей информационной базы. 
> Резервную копию можно создать путем копирования файла 1СV8.1CD в отдельный каталог;
> Резервную копию можно создать, используя режим выгрузки информационной базы. Для этого:
> запустите систему 1С:Предприятие в режиме "Конфигуратор";
> в меню "Администрирование" выберите пункт "Выгрузка информационной базы";
> в открывшемся диалоге укажите имя файла, в который будут записаны данные.
> ...


вот ссылка на обновление с базовой https://yadi.sk/d/3WEiRUnUlTXgcw устанавливается легко и обновить проще(по Вашему описанию выше)
а вот отдельно файл из папки tmplates https://yadi.sk/d/7TdJym-SfE4vbA 1cv8b.cfu

я надеюсь правильно понял , у Вас 2.0.28.2 базовая, Вы хотите ее перевести в полноценную для настройки ПРОФ опции(как ЭСФ, РИБ и тд)?

и ещё, все эти файлы есть на первой странице по ссылке http://www.unibytes.com/folder/.G3pv-u82MoB

----------

Alex_oit (10.02.2019), luna-luna (10.02.2019)

----------


## bigabilovsabit

Добрый день. Хочу установить 1С дома чисто для себя для обучения если есть взлом можете скинуть 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.8.2137) заранее спасибо

----------


## rednomads

> Добрый день. Хочу установить 1С дома чисто для себя для обучения если есть взлом можете скинуть 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.8.2137) заранее спасибо


на первой странице по ссылке есть много чего, выберите что Вам подходит

----------

bigabilovsabit (10.02.2019)

----------


## bigabilovsabit

Добрый день у кого нибудь есть 1С 8.2 Розница для казахстана можете помочь заранее спасибо

----------


## rednomads

а та которая на первой странице, не подходит? я сам правда не пользовался, но те кому ставил, довольны. изучают по ним платформу

----------


## rednomads

2019-02-10_13-01-46.jpg
вот, есть на первой странице, будьте внимательны

----------

bigabilovsabit (10.02.2019)

----------


## Alex_oit

> вот ссылка на обновление с базовой https://yadi.sk/d/3WEiRUnUlTXgcw устанавливается легко и обновить проще(по Вашему описанию выше)
> а вот отдельно файл из папки tmplates https://yadi.sk/d/7TdJym-SfE4vbA 1cv8b.cfu
> 
> я надеюсь правильно понял , у Вас 2.0.28.2 базовая, Вы хотите ее перевести в полноценную для настройки ПРОФ опции(как ЭСФ, РИБ и тд)?
> 
> и ещё, все эти файлы есть на первой странице по ссылке http://www.unibytes.com/folder/.G3pv-u82MoB


Спасибо тебе добрый человек, да то что нужно :yes:

----------


## Wildman111

Добрый вечер, подскажите где скачать ЮВЕЛИРНЫЙ МАГАЗИН для КАЗАХСТАНА. Заранее спасибо

----------


## Wildman111

Еще вопрос, кто-нибудь встречал конфигурации для IT Сервиса по заправке картриджей

----------


## luna-luna

> - http://www.unibytes.com/folder/udIHGD92Un-B - там же есть и CD с учебником.


ничего у меня не получается :slow: :cry:

----------


## Rinareg

> ничего у меня не получается :slow: :cry:


не получается скачать? или сконвертировать из БухБаз 3.0 в БухПроф 2.0?

----------


## Rinareg

> не получается скачать? или сконвертировать из БухБаз 3.0 в БухПроф 2.0?


...если последнее, то вот алгоритм:

1. скачать Конвертацию ( я пользуюсь версией 2.1)
2. с помощью обработок MD83.epf и MD82.epf (они находится в каталоге развернутой Конвертации) выгружаешь метаданные из БухБаз 30 (MD83.epf), и из БухПроф 20 ( MD82.epf) соответственно.
3. загружаешь оба метаданные в Конвертацию.
4. далее с помощью «помощника» (в Конвертации) получаешь файл правил.
5. затем используешь правила для получения самого файла выгрузки из  БухБаз 30
6. загружаешь из файла выгрузки данные в  БухПроф 20


в ощм как то так...

----------

Drugoy (14.02.2019), luna-luna (11.02.2019)

----------


## azeraus

Добрый день!
Извините, что не по теме запрос, но в профильной теме тишина.... никто так и не ответил
и обратится пока больше не к кому. Вся надежда на форумчан, помогите пожалуйста 
У кого есть strlib.dll для совместной работы банк клиента (Тумар) и СГДС 3.0.1.206
Скиньте ссылку для скачивания, буду очень признателен.

----------


## rednomads

> Добрый день!
> Извините, что не по теме запрос, но в профильной теме тишина.... никто так и не ответил
> и обратится пока больше не к кому. Вся надежда на форумчан, помогите пожалуйста 
> У кого есть strlib.dll для совместной работы банк клиента (Тумар) и СГДС 3.0.1.206
> Скиньте ссылку для скачивания, буду очень признателен.


https://yadi.sk/d/DU3FyjxLLSqRdw, пользуйтесь Гугл поиском, Гугл аман болсын, там всё есть :D

----------

azeraus (11.02.2019), Ukei (11.02.2019)

----------


## Maggioman

> Здраствуйте. У кого есть файл обновления "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, релиз 2.0.10.2 от 04.02.2019"? Можете скинуть пожалуйста


Тоже интересует. Ни у кого нету?

----------


## vicogim

Всем привет, ребята, выручайте, у кого есть релиз 7.70.281 конфигурации «Бухгалтерский учет 7.7 для Казахстана» *БАЗОВАЯ*, выложите пожалуйста. Срочно нужно.

----------


## влад666

БУХГАЛТЕРСКИЙ УЧЕТ ДЛЯ ГОСУДАРСТВЕННЫХ ПРЕДПРИЯТИЙ  конфигурация версии 1.0.33.3 у кого есть?

----------


## влад666

пожалуйста есть кофигурация или обновление госпредприятие 1.0.33.3 ?

----------


## aslay

> БУХГАЛТЕРСКИЙ УЧЕТ ДЛЯ ГОСУДАРСТВЕННЫХ ПРЕДПРИЯТИЙ  конфигурация версии 1.0.33.3 у кого есть?


тут где то архив есть ссылок. вроде на 1ой странице.

----------


## влад666

нету я смотрел

----------


## влад666

БУХГАЛТЕРСКИЙ УЧЕТ ДЛЯ ГОСУДАРСТВЕННЫХ ПРЕДПРИЯТИЙ конфигурация версии 1.0.33.3 у кого есть?

----------


## aslay

> нету я смотрел


точно. 1.0.34.3 как понимаю не устроит.

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> БУХГАЛТЕРСКИЙ УЧЕТ ДЛЯ ГОСУДАРСТВЕННЫХ ПРЕДПРИЯТИЙ  конфигурация версии 1.0.33.3 у кого есть?


там есть обновление от Ukei

----------


## APOGEE

> тут где то архив есть ссылок. вроде на 1ой странице.


Если ещё актуально https://yadi.sk/d/f76Ch1d43Lbgkm

----------

Ukei (12.02.2019)

----------


## APOGEE

Добрый день. Есть ли возможность скачать вот эту программу? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1000002/

----------


## luna-luna

здравствуйте , есть  у кого отдельно регламентированные отчеты для БП 2.0 на 2018 год ,Ф 200, 300,100 ?

----------


## cntkf

> здравствуйте , есть  у кого отдельно регламентированные отчеты для БП 2.0 на 2018 год ,Ф 200, 300,100 ?


Сохрани эти отчеты как внешние файлы в конфигураторе последнего релиза.

----------

luna-luna (12.02.2019)

----------


## Даурен23

Здраствуйте. Повторюсь, но может у кого появился файл обновления "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, релиз 2.0.10.2 от 04.02.2019"? Очень надо))

----------


## papulik

Поделитетсь .cf файлом от конфигурации БУ государственного предприятия версии 2.0.6 или 2.0.7 или 2.0.8 или 2.0.9. Спасибо большое

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Поделитетсь .cf файлом от конфигурации БУ государственного предприятия версии 2.0.6 или 2.0.7 или 2.0.8 или 2.0.9. Спасибо большое


ССЫЛКА гляньте здесь, может поможет

----------


## papulik

> ССЫЛКА гляньте здесь, может поможет


По вашей ссылке все конфигурации для России, а мне необходим БУ для гос предприятий Казахстана.

----------


## Marlan

> Поделитетсь .cf файлом от конфигурации БУ государственного предприятия версии 2.0.6 или 2.0.7 или 2.0.8 или 2.0.9. Спасибо большое


2.0.9
https://yadi.sk/d/HPIPnjsJJYcrmQ

----------

papulik (13.02.2019), Ukei (13.02.2019)

----------


## Ukei

> По вашей ссылке все конфигурации для России, а мне необходим БУ для гос предприятий Казахстана.


 - См. 1-е сообщение ЭТОЙ темы.

----------


## Хорват

Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста где достать файлик с правилами конвертации данных для перехода из 1с 8.2 на 8.3. Если у кого то есть, поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## APOGEE

> Здраствуйте. Повторюсь, но может у кого появился файл обновления "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, релиз 2.0.10.2 от 04.02.2019"? Очень надо))


https://yadi.sk/d/j3xO-bHzrCIsDw

----------

Ukei (13.02.2019), Даурен23 (13.02.2019)

----------


## APOGEE

> Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста где достать файлик с правилами конвертации данных для перехода из 1с 8.2 на 8.3. Если у кого то есть, поделитесь пожалуйста.


Что это за фаил такой? Как называется?

----------


## APOGEE

Господа общепитом никто не богат?

----------


## Ukei

> Господа общепитом никто не богат?


 - К сожалению, только Базовый. Сам бы от обновлений не отказался.

----------


## papulik

> - См. 1-е сообщение ЭТОЙ темы.


В первом сообщении ЭТОЙ темы я не вижу ссылку на БУ для государственных предприятий. Для гос.учреждений есть, а предприятия нету

----------


## APOGEE

> В первом сообщении ЭТОЙ темы я не вижу ссылку на БУ для государственных предприятий. Для гос.учреждений есть, а предприятия нету


Напишите по человечески какая конфига Вам нужна?

----------


## papulik

> Напишите по человечески какая конфига Вам нужна?


Необходима конфигурация Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана версий 2.0.6 и 2.0.7

----------


## APOGEE

> Необходима конфигурация Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана версий 2.0.6 и 2.0.7


https://yadi.sk/d/FCxwOtcf3cEdgA

https://yadi.sk/d/lroPbshRMsCKDg

https://yadi.sk/d/Q808GPhvCX22-Q

----------

papulik (15.02.2019), Rinareg (14.02.2019), Ukei (14.02.2019), X-myRzA (21.02.2019)

----------


## Rinareg

Хорошо бы добавить на 1-ую страницу и конфу 
Бухгалтерский учет для государственных *предприятий* Казахстана...

----------


## Ukei

> Хорошо бы добавить на 1-ую страницу и конфу 
> Бухгалтерский учет для государственных *предприятий* Казахстана...


 - Хорошо бы, но где брать обновления? ;)

----------


## Rinareg

> - Хорошо бы, но где брать обновления? ;)


.. ну загружать то, что народ предоставляет..:yes:

----------


## Arhangel_url

БСО обновления есть у кого?

----------


## ldiego

Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана   2.0.27.    и   2.0.28   есть у кого нибудь? Поделитесь плиз

----------


## APOGEE

> Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана   2.0.27.    и   2.0.28   есть у кого нибудь? Поделитесь плиз


https://yadi.sk/d/hLwG26JLPxifjw

https://yadi.sk/d/ha7cFzZzM4W9Ow

----------

cntkf (22.02.2019), ldiego (20.02.2019), thekz (04.03.2019), X-myRzA (21.02.2019)

----------


## Виктор76

> Здравствуйте, а обновления по 1С7.7 будут или может у какого есть?


об этом только мечтать.......

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Здравствуйте, а обновления по 1С7.7 будут или может у какого есть?


Вам ТУТ надо посмотреть, спасибо Ukei

----------


## Виктор76

> Что это за фаил такой? Как называется?


там можно без конвертации сделать...... обновить до последней версии 8.2 с правами администратор системы.... потом выгружаете конфигуратор с 8.3.23.3...... и грузите через 8.2...... дальше обновляйте до последней версии 8.3.25.2........обязательно установите галочку в 8.2 права полные и администратор системы.......

----------


## Алисеенко Марк

Доброго времени. 
Вышла вроде конфа по Бух для Казахстана 3.0.25.2
а внутри свежей формы 300 для 2019 нет (версия 24 ревизия 140).
Может у кого есть внешним отчетом???

----------


## APOGEE

> Доброго времени. 
> Вышла вроде конфа по Бух для Казахстана 3.0.25.2
> а внутри свежей формы 300 для 2019 нет (версия 24 ревизия 140).
> Может у кого есть внешним отчетом???


А у кого она может быть если её ещё на 1й квартал официально не публиковали)))

----------


## olechka1975

Доброй ночи, профи! Кто-нибудь может поделиться конфигурацией Ломбард для Казахстана?

----------

Ukei (22.02.2019)

----------


## kairapuz

> Доброй ночи, профи! Кто-нибудь может поделиться конфигурацией Ломбард для Казахстана?


https://ru.files.fm/u/3qkt2d8a

----------

dimus_lug (26.02.2019), olechka1975 (22.02.2019), raxmet (22.02.2019), Ukei (22.02.2019)

----------


## armansky

Здравствуйте! 
Когда же выйдет новый релиз конфигурации «Бухгалтерский учет 7.7 для Казахстана» с обновлениями за 2019 год,неправильно считает верхний предел Соц.отчислений-нужно 7 МЗП,неправильно считает мед.отчисления-нужно 10 МЗП. Где нужно подправить данные,чтобы правильно считала налоги?

----------

Ukei (22.02.2019)

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день, кто сможет выложить 1с Общепит для Казахстана Отученную . Заранее спасибо

----------

Ukei (22.02.2019)

----------


## armansky

где нужно подправить значения для правильного расчета верхнего предела соц. отчислений-в 2018 году было 10 мзп,в 2019 году -7 мзп,для мед.отчислений в 2018 году было 15 мзп,в 2019 году стало 10 мзп.
конфигурации «Бухгалтерский учет 7.7 для Казахстана»

----------


## kimok1988

> https://ru.files.fm/u/3qkt2d8a


Добрый день. У кого то есть 1с Ломбард ?

----------

Ukei (22.02.2019)

----------


## ikalichkin

> где нужно подправить значения для правильного расчета верхнего предела соц. отчислений-в 2018 году было 10 мзп,в 2019 году -7 мзп,для мед.отчислений в 2018 году было 15 мзп,в 2019 году стало 10 мзп.
> конфигурации «Бухгалтерский учет 7.7 для Казахстана»


В модуле документа "Ведомость начислений". Но! Не забываем про п.49 статьи 341 НК РК - корректировка налогов, если доход не превышает 25 МЗП (63125 тг.)

----------


## eldorado

Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0 Версия 2.0.29.2

Новое в версии 2.0.29.2

*Скрытый текст*Исчисление и уплата  ОПВ за физических лиц, получающих доходы по договорам гражданско-правового характера  

В Закон РК «О внесении изменений и дополнений в некоторые законодательные акты Республики Казахстан по вопросам занятости населения» от 26 декабря 2018 года внесены поправки, направленные на упрощение процедуры уплаты обязательных пенсионных взносов (ОПВ).
С 01.01.2019 года в качестве агента по уплате обязательных пенсионных взносов (ОПВ) за физических лиц, получающих доходы по договорам гражданско-правового характера (ГПХ), предметом которых является выполнение работ (оказание услуг), рассматриваются налоговые агенты, определенные налоговым законодательством РК." 
В конфигурации реализована возможность автоматического расчета ОПВ за физических лиц, выполняющих услуги по договорам ГПХ. 

Важно! Подробное описание изменений содержится в дополнении к документации, расположенном в каталоге AddDoc каталога установки шаблонов обновления конфигурации. 


Регламентированная отчетность 


Регламентированный отчет форма № 1-Т квартальная 

В состав конфигурации включена форма "Отчет по труду 1-Т квартальная", утвержденая приказом Председателя Комитета по стат-ке Министерства нац. экономики РК от 12 декабря 2018 года № 4. 

Прочие изменения 

 Классификатор КОФ приведен к ГК РК 12 - 2009, который применяется в работе юридическими и физическими лицами в 2019 году.
 Исправлены выявленные ошибки и замечания.

----------

Ukei (25.02.2019)

----------


## mivipvl

Дайте пож-та другую ссылку BPKzBase_3.0.23.3,  не могу скачать с архива конфигураций

----------


## olechka1975

И у меня не получается скачать BPKz_3.0.23.3 с архива!!(((

Оооо, получилось скачать!!!

----------


## mivipvl

все получилось

----------


## cntkf

Поделитесь cfшником  Конфигурации "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана" 2_0_28_4.

----------


## luna-luna

Здравствуйте, нет ли у кого случайно файла модуля управленческого учета для 3.0 ?

----------


## bbiko

здравствуйте   помогите с обработкой Прайс лист с картинками для УТ 3 для КЗ

----------


## cntkf

> здравствуйте   помогите с обработкой Прайс лист с картинками для УТ 3 для КЗ



Есть для 2.2

----------


## bbiko

> Есть для 2.2


можете скинуть shamauova@mail.ru

----------


## bbiko

> Есть для 2.2


у меня есть для 3 то что интересно на одной той же релизов конфигурации и платформы на одном работает на другой нет могу скинуть

----------


## ikalichkin

> у меня есть для 3 то что интересно на одной той же релизов конфигурации и платформы на одном работает на другой нет могу скинуть


Так скиньте уж, и засветите: на какой конфигурации ( 3.0.4.10 - 3.4.4.15) работает, а на какой нет, все дружно посмотрим, посоветуем. А платформа ваще ни причём...

----------


## Виктор76

> Здравствуйте! 
> Когда же выйдет новый релиз конфигурации «Бухгалтерский учет 7.7 для Казахстана» с обновлениями за 2019 год,неправильно считает верхний предел Соц.отчислений-нужно 7 МЗП,неправильно считает мед.отчисления-нужно 10 МЗП. Где нужно подправить данные,чтобы правильно считала налоги?


сделайте в ручную....... кроме зарплаты и мрп все остальное осталось прежней....

----------


## cntkf

> можете скинуть shamauova@mail.ru



http://wdfiles.ru/e1tq

----------

Ukei (02.03.2019)

----------


## bbiko

УТ 3,2,1,12  Ваше не открывается  т.е пустая форма

----------


## bbiko

у меня https://wdho.ru/1KyM

----------


## bbiko

и еще есть обработка  РМК для УТ но на  моем УТ 3.2.1.12 не открывается пишет такая ошибка http://wdfiles.ru/mpTy

----------


## ldiego

Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана 2.0.26 версия есть у кого нибудь?

----------


## bbiko

здравствуйте. хотела протестировать работы конфы 1С аптека для Казахстана. скачанные требуют лицензии. есть какое то решение, или ....

----------


## sevarior

на первой странице есть вечный архив версия....  оттуда качайте ... никаких лицензий не надо. )))))) протестировать можно ))))

----------


## bbiko

я скачивала требует сервер лицензии

----------


## cntkf

> УТ 3,2,1,12  Ваше не открывается  т.е пустая форма


эта обработка для 2.2

----------


## ikalichkin

> у меня есть для 3 то что интересно на одной той же релизов конфигурации и платформы на одном работает на другой нет могу скинуть


*cntkf* предложил 


> Есть для 2.2


, и это действительно для 2-ой редакции торговли на *простых* формах,
у Вас же УТ 3.1.2, т.е. на *управляемых* формах, простые могут открыться только под обычным приложением...
Ваш вариант - ПрайсЛистСКартинкамиИЛого  типомСОтборомПоОстаткам_11_  1_4_11 - создан для российской конфигурации *УТ11*.
Его можно модифицировать, если повозиться в конфигураторе с СКД. Зайти в режиме *Конфигуратор*, открыть конфигурацию, открыть свой отчет, в нём открыть схему компоновки данных, и перебить наименования измерений, ресурсов и реквизитов в ссылках к регистрам накоплений. Например, у них:
СвободныеОстаткиОстатки.*ВНаличииОстаток*   - а у нас СвободныеОстаткиОстатки.*ВНаличии,*
СвободныеОстаткиОстатки.*ВРезервеСоСкладаОстаток*  - СвободныеОстаткиОстатки.*ВРезерве* и т.д.

Если подстраховались с копией - менять не страшно, удачи ! :yes:

----------


## cntkf

> и еще есть обработка  РМК для УТ но на  моем УТ 3.2.1.12 не открывается пишет такая ошибка http://wdfiles.ru/mpTy



Убрал ошибку

http://wdfiles.ru/mq4x

----------

bbiko (05.03.2019), Ukei (06.03.2019)

----------


## Мадижан

Ребята, можете поделиться для УТП внешней обработкой ЭСФ

----------


## Yxrain

> Ребята, можете поделиться для УТП внешней обработкой ЭСФ


https://yadi.sk/d/fXKY2Qym1RpMTw

----------

cntkf (06.03.2019), raxmet (05.03.2019), Ukei (06.03.2019), Мадижан (07.03.2019)

----------


## bbiko

> Убрал ошибку
> 
> http://wdfiles.ru/mq4x


спасибо большое работает

а переделать форму макета сложно будет. мне хотелось что выводила просто картинки и наименование под ними в четыре колонки что бы сделать каталог 

ошибки вызванные да данной картинке Вам понятны http://wdfiles.ru/mpTy
это вызвано этой обработкой  http://wdfiles.ru/idZ4

----------

Ukei (06.03.2019)

----------


## cntkf

> спасибо большое работает
> 
> а переделать форму макета сложно будет. мне хотелось что выводила просто картинки и наименование под ними в четыре колонки что бы сделать каталог 
> 
> ошибки вызванные да данной картинке Вам понятны http://wdfiles.ru/mpTy
> это вызвано этой обработкой  http://wdfiles.ru/idZ4



1. Пожалуйста!
2. Усердие и труд всё перетрут.
3. Ошибки понятны, нет такого справочника.

----------


## bbiko

> 1. Пожалуйста!
> 2. Усердие и труд всё перетрут.
> 3. Ошибки понятны, нет такого справочника.



1.
2. Если подскажете куда копать 
3.

----------


## Мадижан

Спасибо за помощь! Работает :)

----------


## Sulta

Добрый день, есть ли обновления для ВДГБ:Ломбард для Казахстана, редакция 3.3 (3.3.4.2)?

----------


## влад666

Скиньте пожалуйста обновления Ломбард для Казахстана

----------

Ukei (11.03.2019)

----------


## smitov

Здравствуйте.
Скиньте пожалуйста обновления 1С-Рейтинг: Нефтебаза релиз 2.0.44.1

----------

Ukei (11.03.2019)

----------


## влад666

Скиньте пожалуйста обновления Ломбард для Казахстана

----------


## Ane4ka1C

Ребята, криптобиблеотеку можно как-то раздобыть кроме как через настройку ЭСФ?

----------


## влад666

Скиньте пожалуйста обновления Ломбард для Казахстана для 2.0

----------


## cntkf

> Ребята, криптобиблеотеку можно как-то раздобыть кроме как через настройку ЭСФ?


Конечная цель какая?

----------


## Алисеенко Марк

Доброго времени. 
Вышла вроде конфа по Бух для Казахстана 3.0.25.2
а внутри свежей формы 300 для 2019 нет (версия 24 ревизия 140).
Может у кого есть внешним отчетом???

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго времени. 
> Вышла вроде конфа по Бух для Казахстана 3.0.25.2
> а внутри свежей формы 300 для 2019 нет (версия 24 ревизия 140).
> Может у кого есть внешним отчетом???


А где Вы видели свежее: ftp://ftp.salyk.kz/SONO/install/forms/300.00

----------

Ukei (13.03.2019)

----------


## влад666

Скиньте пожалуйста обновления Ломбард для Казахстана для 2.0

----------


## Алисеенко Марк

> А где Вы видели свежее: ftp://ftp.salyk.kz/SONO/install/forms/300.00



26.12.2018 вышла форма 300 версии 24 ревизии 140 и позволяет работать сотчетами 2019 г

у вас по ссылке она есть

а внутри 1С 3.0.25.2 есть только версия ревизия 139

ТАК ГДЕ 300 на 2019 для 1С если налоговики утвердили ее еще в конце прошлого года???

----------


## ikalichkin

*Алисеенко Марк*, Вы правы, что для формы "Форма3002019Кв1" используется старая модель2018, но ведь и версия (*24*) не изменилась! Поэтому воспользуйтесь внешним отчётом:
Скачать с rghost, облако

----------

raxmet (13.03.2019), Ukei (13.03.2019), Алисеенко Марк (13.03.2019)

----------


## L_elektronika

Скиньте пожалуйста Управление торговлей для Казахстана

----------


## JackReacher

Всем привет, ребята подскажите пожалуйста не когда не сталкивался с 1С, устроился на новой работе там используют 1С 8.2, что мне нужно скачать и как установить что бы все работала? От вида количества 1С и разных версий голова кругом...

----------


## bbiko

Здравствуйте.  Подскажите лучшую связку для магазина 1 оптовый склад + розничный магазин
УТ 3 + Розница 2,2   настройка синхронизации сложновато

или все на УТ на одной базе
база УТ на postgrese + доступ из магазина УТ ККМ  + нужна обработка РМК с выводом на Windows принтер

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всем привет, ребята подскажите пожалуйста не когда не сталкивался с 1С, устроился на новой работе там используют 1С 8.2, что мне нужно скачать и как установить что бы все работала? От вида количества 1С и разных версий голова кругом...


Жаль, что на форуме нету примитивного FAQa для оказания помощи начинающим пользователям, тем не менее:
1) Обязательно нужно понимать, что интересующие Вас программные продукты 1С состоят из *ДВУХ* частей:
Платформы 1С и конфигурации информационной базы (типовая, отраслевая, самописная и т.д.).
2) Платформу ЛУЧШЕ скачивать *REPACK* версии 8.3, но пока не позднее 8.3.13 (зависит от требований к конфигурации ИБ)
3) Для начала пользуемся *типовыми* конфигурациями (бухгалтерия, торговля, зарплата, розница и т.п.), безо всяких добавок в тексте, например Розница Dalion.
4) Можно замутить и с отраслевыми конфигурациями, если они "сломаны" "отучены", например с фразой *keyless*, смотрим здесь
5) Этот форум - не* единственный*, например чёрточка в имени сайта (ru - board) изумительно удивят Вас,
а в общем google в помощь, УДАЧИ!

----------

1177sa (26.03.2019), JackReacher (16.03.2019), thekz (23.04.2019), Ukei (17.03.2019)

----------


## JackReacher

Привет, спасибо за ответ, гуглом пользуюсь) но я хотел бы получить инфу еще и от опытных уже людей.

----------


## bbiko

> Всем привет, ребята подскажите пожалуйста не когда не сталкивался с 1С, устроился на новой работе там используют 1С 8.2, что мне нужно скачать и как установить что бы все работала? От вида количества 1С и разных версий голова кругом...


Привет. Это зависит от профила работы вашей компании. Если торговля желательно Управление торговлей . Если крупная то связка Управление торговлей + Бухгалтерия. 
Напишите

----------

JackReacher (17.03.2019)

----------


## JackReacher

> Привет. Это зависит от профила работы вашей компании. Если торговля желательно Управление торговлей . Если крупная то связка Управление торговлей + Бухгалтерия. 
> Напишите


Привет, да торговля с бухгалтерий кажется, если не сложно можете пожалуйста скинуть ссылки какие скачать, я так понял нужен сам продукт и база и редакция какая та?

----------


## L_elektronika

Выложите 1С УТ для Казахстана с платформой плиз

----------


## bbiko

> Выложите 1С УТ для Казахстана с платформой плиз


есть на другой ветке  https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....E%D0%9A!/page5

----------

Ukei (18.03.2019)

----------


## влад666

Скиньте пожалуйста обновления Ломбард для Казахстана для 2.0

----------

Ukei (18.03.2019)

----------


## bbiko

Здравствуйте друзья.  Благодаря этому форуму и отдельным людям удалась настроить Управление торговлей для Казахстана, 3.2.2.22. Осталось одна проблема. Нужна обработка РМК для УТ. так как работает без  ФР  и номер чека остается всегда 1. Есть для УТ 11 РФ, помогите доделать для РК. http://wdfiles.ru/mr1z. Работает для УТ 3,0 т 3,1  а на 3,2 не работает.

----------


## autodromo

Здравствуйте, у кого есть дополнение свежее к Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 2.0.27.2? Интересует 100 форма. Спасибо!

----------


## autodromo

Кажется есть релиз 2.0.28.2 Бухгалтерия для Казахстана проф. Есть у кого обновление? Спасибо!

----------


## rednomads

> Кажется есть релиз 2.0.28.2 Бухгалтерия для Казахстана проф. Есть у кого обновление? Спасибо!


2,0,29,2 давно есть по ссылке на первой странице

----------

Ukei (19.03.2019)

----------


## Arhangel_url

У кого нибудь есть обновление еа бухгалтерию кзх 7.7? Скиньте пожалуйста ссылку.

----------


## shamkin

Ребята, очень нужна конфа *Общепит для Казахстана* свежая версия, отученная! Заранее Рахметизация!!! ВЫРУЧАЙТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!

----------

Ukei (23.03.2019)

----------


## dd444dd

Всем ДД! У кого-нить есть ломалка на 1с server 8.3.13.xxxx? Заранее спасибо. И да, ломалка типа Integrity Check Patcher работает, ломает, НО не сервер.

----------


## влад666

скиньте пожалуйста конфигурацию Ломбард для Казахстана на 2019 год

----------


## Asulan

Всем большое СПАСИБО, забрал 1С Розницу, все работает, дай вам всем здоровья и благо.

----------


## anton.bulashev

> Конечная цель какая?


Привет !
Мне тоже она нужна, для обмена ЭСФ через API.
Те что нашел здесь не работают (

----------


## Asulan

Для меня нужен был простой учет товаров и их продажа.

----------


## www_kz

Добрый день поделитесь криптоблиблитекой для ЭСФ. Заранее спасибо

----------


## jamesingram

> Добрый день поделитесь криптоблиблитекой для ЭСФ. Заранее спасибо


Добрый!
держите!

----------

Ukei (30.03.2019), www_kz (29.03.2019)

----------


## anton.bulashev

На версии Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 2.0.29.3 не работает.
Для какой версии она работает корректно ?

----------


## влад666

скиньте пожалуйста конфигурацию Ломбард для Казахстана на 2019 год

----------


## aslay

продулбирую тут - ребята а есть конфа - 1с документооборот корп для казахстана и "1С:Бухгалтерия строительной организации для Казахстана" ? не могу наити ссылку

а так же интересно1с crm проф для казахстана

----------


## aslay

продулбирую тут - ребята а есть конфа - 1с документооборот корп для казахстана и "1С:Бухгалтерия строительной организации для Казахстана" ? не могу наити ссылку

а так же интересно1с crm проф для казахстана

----------


## kimok1988

Доброй ночи. выложите конф бух 1с 7.7 последние релизы и обновления. а то не могу найти. Заранее спасибо

----------


## mthome

Добрый день,как установить для домашнего пользования 1с !_Платформа_8.3.13.1513_для.Windows_О  ТУЧЕННАЯ.zip (302.2 MB)
И как установить к нему BPKz_3.0.26.1_updstpb.zip (1.97 MB). Все эти ссылки взяты с 1 страницы этой темы.
Если можно подробно по пунктам,я еще не ставил такие программы.Спасибо

----------


## Yxrain

> Добрый день,как установить для домашнего пользования 1с !_Платформа_8.3.13.1513_для.Windows_О  ТУЧЕННАЯ.zip (302.2 MB)
> И как установить к нему BPKz_3.0.26.1_updstpb.zip (1.97 MB). Все эти ссылки взяты с 1 страницы этой темы.
> Если можно подробно по пунктам,я еще не ставил такие программы.Спасибо


!_Платформа_8.3.13.1513_для.Windows_О  ТУЧЕННАЯ.zip разархивируйте и установите
BPKz_3.0.26.1_updstpb.zip это обновление, а надо BPKz_3.0.23.3_setup.zip (481.9 MB), потом BPKz_3.0.24.2_updsetup.zip (144.35 MB), затем BPKz_3.0.25.2_updsetup.zip (145.71 MB) и BPKz_3.0.26.1_updsetup.zip (146.44 MB) их тоже разархивировать и установить. :)

----------


## ldiego

День добрый. Кто может поделиться? УПРАВЛЕНИЕ ЗАТРАТАМИ НА АВТОТРАНСПОРТ

----------


## mthome

Платформа уже активированная?ненадо ключи искать?после установки платформы она не запустилась,пишет что ненайден путь к базе.....,помоему так было написано. Что не так сделал?

----------


## mthome

> !_Платформа_8.3.13.1513_для.Windows_О  ТУЧЕННАЯ.zip разархивируйте и установите
> BPKz_3.0.26.1_updstpb.zip это обновление, а надо BPKz_3.0.23.3_setup.zip (481.9 MB), потом BPKz_3.0.24.2_updsetup.zip (144.35 MB), затем BPKz_3.0.25.2_updsetup.zip (145.71 MB) и BPKz_3.0.26.1_updsetup.zip (146.44 MB) их тоже разархивировать и установить. :)


Выдала после установки платформы ошибку не найден путь к базе......,что не так сделал? Ничего не менял,никакие галочки не убирал при установке. Вообще эта платформа рабочая? С ключом?

----------


## rednomads

> Выдала после установки платформы ошибку не найден путь к базе......,что не так сделал? Ничего не менял,никакие галочки не убирал при установке. Вообще эта платформа рабочая? С ключом?


если уже установили BPKz_3.0.23.3_setup.zip, то просто нажимаем кнопку добавить, далее расписано понятным языком, добавьте новую базу из шаблона(установленная BPKz_3.0.23.3_setup.zip) и всё. потом через конфигуратор обновите до актуальной версии на сегодня

----------

Ukei (03.04.2019)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Выдала после установки платформы ошибку не найден путь к базе......,что не так сделал? Ничего не менял,никакие галочки не убирал при установке. Вообще эта платформа рабочая? С ключом?


В няньки НИКТО не нанимался, искать информацию нужно разнообразно, и не только на одном сайте, например откройте ниже...
*Скрытый текст*вот здесь

----------


## rimmel78

Здравствуйте поделитесь пожалуйста криптобиблиотекой для 1с 8,3 для Казахстана для ЭСФ

----------


## rednomads

Всем привет! есть уже у кого опыт по настройке webkassa для 1С:Бухгалтерия, как регистрацию прошли?

----------


## rednomads

https://yadi.sk/d/-3h5qJfhGC6CdA ссылка на криптобиб. для ЭСФ

----------

Ukei (05.04.2019)

----------


## rimmel78

Спасибо

----------


## SPetrov63

Здравствуйте Все
Очень нужна полная конфигурация (не обновление предыдущей) "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 2.0.15.5".
Пожалуйста, помогите

----------


## rimmel78

Извиняюсь, если не трудно не могу установить криптобиблиотеку. Сделала все по инструкции. Просит поддержку итс.

----------


## rednomads

> Извиняюсь, если не трудно не могу установить криптобиблиотеку. Сделала все по инструкции. Просит поддержку итс.


странно, всегда работала, может в последнем обновлений что то внесли, исправление обхода

----------


## rednomads

на портале ЭСФ зарегистрировались?
Чтото у вас не то, только попробовал на новой базе, работает

----------


## rimmel78

Да зарегестрирована, версия базы 8.3 (8.3.11.3133). Там в скаченном 3 файла, может быть я не тот устанавляваю  1c8_uni3patch.

----------


## rednomads

https://yadi.sk/d/qPTiEEsY2D9FUg
я наверное, промахнулся и не тот файйл ссылку выслал

----------


## rimmel78

Да скорее всего. Это уже похоже на криптобиблиотеку. Спасибо. еще раз.

----------


## cvetocheg

Всем привет. Не получается скачать обновление BPKz_3.0.26.1
На файлообменнике просит номер сотового, при вводе казахстанских операторов пишет - не поддерживается.
Кому не трудно, загрузите на яндекс или др., буду благодарен.

----------


## rednomads

https://yadi.sk/d/x9g2shc8-hpyMw

----------

cvetocheg (09.04.2019), Ukei (09.04.2019)

----------


## Alex_oit

Вышла ли рег отчетность на 1кв 2019 год для 8,2 8,3? Спасибо

----------


## rednomads

> Вышла ли рег отчетность на 1кв 2019 год для 8,2 8,3? Спасибо


новинок нету, всё по старому от 20март2019

----------

Alex_oit (12.04.2019)

----------


## dimus_lug

Привет всем!
Обновление 18q4001
Дата выпуска: 01.04.2019
Вышло для 7.7
Есть у кого-нибудь?

----------


## olga_ze

Добрый день! 
Есть такая проблема. Нужна инструкция по настройке DirectBank для ДБ АО "Сбербанк" Казахстана (сразу хочу отметить, что для российского сбербанка инструкция не подходит). В конфигурации Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0,  Версия 3.0.26 только добавили Сбербанк Казахстана. По другим банкам в сети инструкции есть и почти  одинаковые, а вот со сбербанком Казахстана сеть заморочки и инструкции найти не удалось((( 

Может есть у кого решение этого вопроса? Заранее благодарна

----------


## Eiefedlayakudl

Из Онлайн банкинга Сбербанка нужно выгрузить конфигурационный файл, в 1С загрузить.

----------


## olga_ze

> Из Онлайн банкинга Сбербанка нужно выгрузить конфигурационный файл, в 1С загрузить.


У меня есть файл Из Онлайн банкинга Сбербанка settings.xml Только вот куда именно его нужно загрузить в 1С не понятно? У других банков это файл *.epf А со сбербанком Казахстана такие вот заморочки. Вот и прошу помочь в решении данного вопроса

----------


## Сергеё

Этап с обращением с заявлением в банк, уже прошли?

----------


## olga_ze

> Этап с обращением с заявлением в банк, уже прошли?


Да, прошла. Скачала в личном кабинете файл settings.xml А куда его загружать в 1с не знаю. Инструкцию для казахстана не нашла. А для казахстанского сбербанка она отличается и у других банков казахстана файлы другие

----------


## Сергеё

Администрировние - Обмен электронными документами - Обмен с банками - Настройка обмена - Создать -Выбрать организацию и банк - Далее - Загрузка из файла, там выбирается тип файла xml.

----------


## Drugoy

1С:Предприятие 7.7. Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана"  редакция 2.5
Регламентированная отчетность за 4 квартал 2018 года
Обновление 18q4001 от 28.03..2019 г. ТУТ

----------

dimus_lug (10.04.2019), raxmet (11.04.2019), Ukei (11.04.2019)

----------


## Akkanta

Здравствуйте. Нужна криптобиблиотека ЭСФ для 1С 3 редакции. Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## mthome

добрый день не скачивается UTKz 3.2.3.10 с ссылки,может кто поможет с этой платформой,поделится

----------


## Ukei

> добрый день не скачивается UTKz 3.2.3.10 с ссылки,может кто поможет с этой платформой,поделится


 - Бывают такие порблемы на сервере, когда ссылка не с первого клика подхватывается. Можно обновпиться страницу по Ctrl+F5, попробовать другой браузер или ТОР.

----------

mthome (13.04.2019)

----------


## mthome

> - Бывают такие порблемы на сервере, когда ссылка не с первого клика подхватывается. Можно обновпиться страницу по Ctrl+F5, попробовать другой браузер или ТОР.


ctrl+F5 помогло!!!Спасибо

----------


## iPach

Ребят, очень нужен 1С:Рейтинг Общепит, последняя версия, нужна обработка для обмена с R-Keeper 7

----------


## Alibitech

Подскажите порядок установки внешнего обработчика ESF криптомодуль в формате EPF и чем отличается _ESF обычное приложение ЭСФ 8,2.epf_ _с ESF управляемое приложение ЭСФ8.3+ERP.epf_
Благодарю.

----------


## Alibitech

То что нашел Конфигурация "РЕЙТИНГ: Общепит для Казахстана ПРОФ", релиз 2.0.27.1
http://www.unibytes.com/kOguTX9EAnkLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

iPach (21.04.2019), Ukei (17.04.2019)

----------


## Виктор76

всем привет..... где можно скачать бесплатную или ломанную программу R-Keeper V7.....ЗА РАНЕЕ БЛАГОДАРЮ.....

----------


## rednomads

Всем Доброго дня! есть ли в спец версия 1с для КСК? или чем им пользоваться?

----------


## ldiego

Всем привет. Есть у кого нибудь модуль ГСМ и учет путевых листов? Буду благодарен. Спасибо.

----------


## Виктор76

ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ....... У КОГО ЕСТЬ РЕГ-ФОРМЫ ПОСЛЕДНИЕ ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ ДЛЯ 8.2/8.3? БУДУ ОЧЕНЬ БЛАГОДАРЕН....

----------


## luna-luna

ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ ,где можно скачать 1С-Рейтинг: Нефтебаза, редакция 2.0, разработка «1С-Рейтинг» (2.0.44.1) ,реально ли найти ?

----------


## missorin

Добрый день! 
Буду благодарен за CF или дистрибутив 1С Документооборот.
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## luna-luna

ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ , подскажите нефтебаза установлена 2.0 версия 29.2 не получается обновить на 29.3 ,она как-то по другому обновляется,не как обычно ?

----------


## cntkf

> ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ , подскажите нефтебаза установлена 2.0 версия 29.2 не получается обновить на 29.3 ,она как-то по другому обновляется,не как обычно ?


Попробуй выбрать файл обновления вручную.

----------


## mthome

При запуске конфигураций "управление торговли для КЗ демо" версии 3.2.3.10,
появляется окно без пользователей,но с паролем. В общем не могу войти ни в конфигуратор ни в предприятие.Установка прошла как и другие платформы,нормально.В чем дело?

----------


## mthome

Не скачивается платформа 8.3.14.1630 с первой страницы. ctrl+f5,другой браузер не помогают. Как скачать, и есть ли в этой платформе ошибки,недоработки?

----------


## Хорват

Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста есть ли у кого файлы обновления для Комплексная автоматизация для КЗ версия 2.4.4.23. В вечном архиве не нашел, там 25 сразу. Если у кого есть поделитесь пожалуйста. Спасибо!

----------


## yenivey

Здравствуйте поделитесь пожалуйста релизом Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана 2.0.16.1 от 11.03.2019, Заранее Спасибо.

----------


## yenivey

Обновление  Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана 1.3.18.3  http://rgho.st/7H9lZDwMQ

----------

666Rebel666 (19.04.2019), ikalichkin (20.04.2019)

----------


## Serjan

на первой странице смотрите там есть вечный архив

----------

Ukei (18.04.2019), Vidimos (19.04.2019), yenivey (23.04.2019)

----------


## Vidimos

Доброго дня Ребята! Помогите пожалуйста разобраться. Нужна конфигурация для ИП упращенка. 910 форма налоговой отчетности. Если ли хорошая конфигурация для ИП по упрощенке? 
Заранее очень при очень благодарен доброму человеку. Помогите очень прошу!!!!

----------


## Vidimos

*Ребята еще такой вопрос,* Говорят что очень сложно закрыть полностью ТОО.* Скажите сталкивался кто либо с этим?* 
Добрые люди помогите советом как проще всего закрыть ТОО? Если кто либо готов помочь в личке то готов отблагодарить.
Но уверен что тут полно людей которые сами все прошли и дают совет поучая новичков и делая добрые дела безвозмездно, за что *низкий вам поклон*.

----------


## Serjan

Закрыт ТОО не сложно. Надо просто приостановить на 3 года. А потом исковой давность пройдет можно без проблем закрыт.

----------

Vidimos (19.04.2019)

----------


## Vidimos

Извините если я ошибаюсь, но искавая давность по Налогам помойму 5 лет? Или я не прав? Поправьте пожалуйста. 
Спасибо за ответ.

----------


## Yxrain

> Извините если я ошибаюсь, но искавая давность по Налогам помойму 5 лет? Или я не прав? Поправьте пожалуйста. 
> Спасибо за ответ.


Вы правы, 5 последних лет. Закрыть не сложно, если учет вели правильно. Налоговая с месяц проверит документы и все. Иначе могут быть штрафы, проблемы и т.д.

----------


## Serjan

C 2020 года будет 3 года.

----------


## Хорват

Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста есть ли у кого файлы обновления для Комплексная автоматизация для КЗ версия 2.4.4.23. В вечном архиве не нашел, там 25 сразу. Если у кого есть поделитесь пожалуйста. Спасибо!

----------


## iPach

Спасибо, сам тоже только такую нашел, буду тестить!

----------


## luna-luna

Подскажите пож-та , приносила домой выгрузку нефтебазы ,при загрузке на взломанную 1с выходило сообщение, ключ защиты программы не обнаружен,закрыть ?нажимаешь нет и можно работать  было,потом также выгружаешь и переносишь на лицензионную данные. А последний день стало выходить на взломанной только единственное сообщение ,что ключ программы не обнаружен и программа закрывается полностью . Что можно сделать ,чтоб все было как прежде ?

----------


## yenivey

Здравствуйте, скиньте плиз у кого есть Управление металлургическим комбинатом сf, для упп или может у кого есть авторская сборка. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## mthome

Добрый день, "аптека для казахстана" 2.2.2.12 не запустилась после установки этой конфигураций. Пишет:

{ОбщийМодуль.апт_ЗащитаПов

----------


## cntkf

> Подскажите пож-та , приносила домой выгрузку нефтебазы ,при загрузке на взломанную 1с выходило сообщение, ключ защиты программы не обнаружен,закрыть ?нажимаешь нет и можно работать  было,потом также выгружаешь и переносишь на лицензионную данные. А последний день стало выходить на взломанной только единственное сообщение ,что ключ программы не обнаружен и программа закрывается полностью . Что можно сделать ,чтоб все было как прежде ?


Попробуй создать пользователя без ролей ГСМ

----------

luna-luna (24.04.2019)

----------


## cntkf

Поделитесь дополнением для бухгалтерии 2 и 3 от 24.04.2019 (формы 200 и 300)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Поделитесь дополнением для бухгалтерии 2 и 3 от 24.04.2019 (формы 200 и 300)


BPKz_2.0.29.3

BPKz_3.0.26.1

----------

666Rebel666 (24.04.2019), cntkf (25.04.2019), Drugoy (25.04.2019), eldorado (24.04.2019), lora_021 (24.05.2019), mr_alone (26.04.2019), TEV (25.04.2019)

----------


## Хорват

Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста есть ли у кого файлы обновления для Комплексная автоматизация для КЗ версия 2.4.4.23. В вечном архиве не нашел, там 25 сразу. Если у кого есть поделитесь пожалуйста. Спасибо!

----------


## rimmel78

Здравствуйте оплатила деньги скачать конфигурацию 3.0.25.2. Деньги сняли смс не пришла и не скачивается. подскажите что сделать. Спасибо

----------


## luna-luna

[QUOTE=cntkf;536915]Попробуй создать пользователя без ролей ГСМ[/QUOT

Спасибо ,очень помогли :)

----------


## Kosten1992

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь Крипто библиотекой для с 1с 8.3 Казахстан. Для настройки esf. Или кто может подсказать где ее можно взять без регистрационного ключа?

----------


## rednomads

https://yadi.sk/d/RsAeUENQ3Ya2zq

----------

Kosten1992 (25.04.2019)

----------


## rednomads

> *Ребята еще такой вопрос,* Говорят что очень сложно закрыть полностью ТОО.* Скажите сталкивался кто либо с этим?* 
> Добрые люди помогите советом как проще всего закрыть ТОО? Если кто либо готов помочь в личке то готов отблагодарить.
> Но уверен что тут полно людей которые сами все прошли и дают совет поучая новичков и делая добрые дела безвозмездно, за что *низкий вам поклон*.


для избежания штрафов, не рекомендуется сразу закрывать (нарушения которых сами не выявили не успели исправить), перейдите на упрощёнку в кабинете(если в общеустановленном были, это облегчит отчётность), и сдавайте пустые формы, приостановите на время деятельность(так же в КНП можно сделать, это для того чтобы не ругали по поводу пустых отчётов), и за время простоя по возможности исправляйте не спеша и тщательно бухгалтерию, так как даже 5 лет не спасут от некоторых проверок. ошибки исправленные самостоятельлно, обходятся дешевле.

----------


## Виктор76

Всем привет...... у кого есть обработка печатной формы акт выполненных работ с ндс для 8.2?

----------


## rednomads

> Всем привет...... у кого есть обработка печатной формы акт выполненных работ с ндс для 8.2?


Это для чего? для портала ЭСФ?

----------


## Asulan

Ребята, всем привет. Прошу помощи от знающих. Согласно новым поправкам в закон РК, как распечатать QR код в 1С:Розница 2.2. на чеке? и как вообще его настроить в рознице. Благодарю.

----------


## dragon_vit

Всем привет. Кто-нибудь в курсе насчет регламентированной отчетности в 1с8.3 за первый квартал?

----------


## eldorado

> Всем привет. Кто-нибудь в курсе насчет регламентированной отчетности в 1с8.3 за первый квартал?


Пост #2346 посмотрите. Предыдущая страница

----------

dragon_vit (25.04.2019)

----------


## Хорват

Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста есть ли у кого файлы обновления для Комплексная автоматизация для КЗ версия 2.4.4.23. В вечном архиве не нашел, там 25 сразу. Если у кого есть поделитесь пожалуйста. Спасибо!

----------


## Хорват

> Ребята, всем привет. Прошу помощи от знающих. Согласно новым поправкам в закон РК, как распечатать QR код в 1С:Розница 2.2. на чеке? и как вообще его настроить в рознице. Благодарю.


Добрый вечер. На данный момент еще нет четкого понимания. В течении 2019 готовится специальное ПО для ККМ, как оно будет готово необходимо обратиться в ЦТО для его прошивки, так же скорее всего для 1с будут выпущены конфигурации для формирования QR кода для товара. В 2019 все продолжают работать по прежним правилам, уведомления и штрафные санкции пока не выписываются, но с 1 января 2020 года должны работать по новой системе, хотя сроки могут продлить.

----------


## Klas

Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста какую программу лучше поставить для учета товара и продажи на три точки? а также хотел бы узнать как лучше настроить через интернет? (хостинг или папку расшарить на одном компе чтоб другие к ней бы обращались? Важна любая помощи и информация. возможно и за вознаграждения всем спасибо.

----------


## rednomads

> Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста какую программу лучше поставить для учета товара и продажи на три точки? а также хотел бы узнать как лучше настроить через интернет? (хостинг или папку расшарить на одном компе чтоб другие к ней бы обращались? Важна любая помощи и информация. возможно и за вознаграждения всем спасибо.


Настройте РИБ, на точки 1С:торговлю а Бухгалтеру 1С:Предприятие(самый дешёвый вариант), или если есть сервер то терминалку с СКЛ(по лицензиям на микрософте очень дорого).
а на общую папку для обмена яндекс.Диск поставить всем, а в базах автосинхронизацию каждые ХХ минут

----------

Klas (26.04.2019)

----------


## kimok1988

Доброе утро. Поделитесь дополнением для Управление Торговым Предприятием   (формы 200 и 300)

----------


## Yxrain

> Доброе утро. Поделитесь дополнением для Управление Торговым Предприятием   (формы 200 и 300)


https://yadi.sk/d/uiBsKJNA6doXMw

----------

Drugoy (28.04.2019), kimok1988 (26.04.2019), mr_alone (26.04.2019), Ukei (26.04.2019)

----------


## Kosten1992

Большое спасибо за библиотеку. Хотел задать вопрос как воспользоваться обработкой "Выдрать КриптоБиблиотеку из базы" при ее открытии нечего не происходит. За ранее Спасибо!

----------


## Kosten1992

> https://yadi.sk/d/RsAeUENQ3Ya2zq


Большое спасибо за библиотеку. Хотел задать вопрос как воспользоваться обработкой "Выдрать КриптоБиблиотеку из базы" при ее открытии нечего не происходит. За ранее Спасибо!

----------


## Виктор76

РЕБЯТА С ПРАЗДНИКОМ....... У КОГО РЕГ-ФОРМЫ ПОСЛЕДНИЕ ДЛЯ 8.2/8.3?

----------


## eldorado

Выше тему пролистайте. Выкладывали уже

----------


## Asulan

Люди добрые дайте ссылку на 1С УНФ, (желательно последний релиз) ссылку в шапке через unibytes не качает!!!

----------


## Александр02041

Добрый вечер. Подскажите пожалуйста. Никогда не пользовались 1С, теперь возникла необходимость. Пробую скачать ничего не происходит. Если нам нужна версия 8.3 - что необходимо скачивать по порядку???

----------


## caipo

Пиши в личку, все объясню.

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день. у кого есть обработка Сверки базы 1с УТП от ИТС. Хочу все данные перенести с УТП в БУХ

----------


## rednomads

Добрый вечер, есть обновление 3.0.27 ? или ещё нету?
Вопрос снят, появилось :-)

----------


## rimmel78

Скажите пожалуйста, 3.0.27 почему то не обновляется? Делаю все как и раньше. Через конфигуратор.

----------


## kimok1988

Доброе утро 3.0.27 не скачивается. выложите плиз на другой файлообменик

----------


## Yxrain

> Скажите пожалуйста, 3.0.27 почему то не обновляется? Делаю все как и раньше. Через конфигуратор.


Ошибку дает какую то? И как вы раньше делали?)

----------


## kossay

Добрый день. Оплатил Premium через смс, деньги списали, но код неприслали. Написал администрации файлообменника, ответа нет. Я, походу, не единственный у кого так произошло, так что будьте осторожны, пользуйтесь бесплатной версией или хотя бы будьте готовы к затратам. Я про файлообменник unibytes.com, на котором хранятся файлы.

----------


## kimok1988

У меня так было как то, позвонил им не помню или написал. и выслали мне потом пароль

----------


## Хорват

Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста есть ли у кого файлы обновления для Комплексная автоматизация для КЗ версия 2.4.4.23. В вечном архиве не нашел, там 25 сразу. Если у кого есть поделитесь пожалуйста. Спасибо!

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день кто сможет скинуть на почту ДИСК ИТС КАЗАХСТАН 2018-2019. так же ищу Обработку Сверки базы 1с для Казахстана. Вирус все на ноуте сожрал теперь вот не могу найти. Заранее спасибо

----------


## rednomads

> Скажите пожалуйста, 3.0.27 почему то не обновляется? Делаю все как и раньше. Через конфигуратор.


работает, именно с первой страницы скачал и ставил на две базы, обновляется, посмотрите какие выдаёт сообщение может в фоне

----------


## Alex_oit

формы 200 300 уже не актуальны было обновление 30 апреля по формам 200 300 в соно. есть новые формы в 1С? Спасибо.

----------


## luna-luna

[QUOTE=kossay;537643]Добрый день. Оплатил Premium через смс, деньги списали, но код неприслали. Написал администрации файлообменника, ответа нет. Я, походу, не единственный у кого так произошло, так что будьте осторожны, пользуйтесь бесплатной версией или хотя бы будьте готовы к затратам. Я про файлообменник unibytes.com, на котором хранятся файлы.[/Q
Списывайте через карту банковскую, тогда без проблем все работает ,бесплатно долго очень и по одной закачке .

----------


## luna-luna

> формы 200 300 уже не актуальны было обновление 30 апреля по формам 200 300 в соно. есть новые формы в 1С? Спасибо.


Ждем с нетерпением от наших добродетелей :yes:

----------


## rimmel78

Ошибки не показывает вообще, появляется окно обновление для версий....., нажимаю обновить. И все ничего не происходит.

----------


## luna-luna

дождемся обновления от 30 апреля, те да не срабатывают

----------


## kaka85

Добрый день! !_Платформа_8.3.13.1513_для.Windows_О  ТУЧЕННАЯ.zip (302.2 MB) не скачивается с сайта http://www.unibytes.com у кого есть ссылка с другого файл обменника? поделитесь плиз

----------


## DogBaks

Метните в меня ссылкой на КОНФИГУРАЦИЮ "ФИТНЕС" (желательно чтобы ключ не просила :rolleyes:) не могу скачать "unibytes.com" ссылки корявые (заканчиваются на ?referer=)

----------


## mthome

добрый день.Как выгрузить данные из одной конфигураций( склад,номенклатуру,сотрудн  иков,справочник..) и загрузить в другую конфигурацию (например из БУХ в РОЗНИЦУ или наоборот)где взять,скачать и установить все необходимые обработчики.Если можно то по подробнее пожалуйста,спасибо.

----------


## Джеки5

Всем привет! Скиньте пожалуйста ссылки на обновления 2 и 3, если есть CF также. Редакция 2 - с 28 версии, Редакция 3 - с 26 версии. Заранее спасибо

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день выложите обновление для бух 3,0 вышедшее 03.05.2019

----------


## Drugoy

Внешние отчеты для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" версии 2.0.29.3:
REGL_BPKZ20293_20190503.zip ТУТ
REGL_BPBASEKZ20293_20190503.zip ТУТ
Внешние отчеты для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" версии 3.0.27.3:
REGL_BPKZ30273_20190503.zip ТУТ

----------

Alex_oit (05.05.2019), dragon_vit (08.05.2019), han_51 (08.05.2019), luna-luna (04.05.2019), miromaks21 (14.05.2019), rednomads (04.05.2019)

----------


## luna-luna

ура:drinks:

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день. Выложите пожалуйста обработку сверки базы 1с бухгалтерия для Казахстана. ранее у меня она была, но не могу найти. на диске ИТС Казахстан вроде есть. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Asulan

Люди добрые, поделитесь базой штрих кодов номенклатур. Спасибо.

----------


## Asulan

> Люди добрые, поделитесь базой штрих кодов номенклатур. Спасибо.


продуктов питания

----------


## mrTony

Всем привет! Какие-то проблемы с unibytes. Ничего оттуда не получается скачать ни бесплатно, ни за деньги. Дает ссылку, пишет что "идет скачивание" и бегунок светится, но ничего не скачивается. Пробовал разные браузеры и через разных провайдеров ничего не помогает. Я так почитал, что не только у меня такая проблема. Как бороться? Выложите куда-нибудь поближе бухгалтерию 3.0.27.3, а то совсем не понятно, когда этот файлообменник удастся победить. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## rednomads

> Всем привет! Какие-то проблемы с unibytes. Ничего оттуда не получается скачать ни бесплатно, ни за деньги. Дает ссылку, пишет что "идет скачивание" и бегунок светится, но ничего не скачивается. Пробовал разные браузеры и через разных провайдеров ничего не помогает. Я так почитал, что не только у меня такая проблема. Как бороться? Выложите куда-нибудь поближе бухгалтерию 3.0.27.3, а то совсем не понятно, когда этот файлообменник удастся победить. Заранее спасибо.


*https://yadi.sk/d/HmDy5AQ-ljfIpg - 3,0,27,3 ссылка на конфигурацию обновления*
*https://yadi.sk/d/nr7nQVIGCQ9J5g - а это базовая*  

а по поводу unibytes, надо немного терпением запастись, я всегда качаю бесплатно, и всегда удачно. порядок действии; после клика на нужный файл, ждём пока высветится кнопка " Спасибо не надо", затем ждём 90 секунд, жмём на "скачать файл", если в течении 3-5 секунд файл не качается жмём на F5(или обновить страницу) и повторить действия. Чаще с первого раза, или второго начинается закачка файла, редко приходится три-четыре раза проделывать данную последовательность. Удачи всем! Всем Сабыр.

----------


## aslay

Согласен. 7 раз перезапускал скачивание, не идет. конкретно хотел 8.3.11.3133_Complex.rar (5.01 GB) скачать. Вертится шарик а скачки нет((.

----------


## graf89

Поделитесь у кого есть Бухгалтерия базовая 3.0.27

----------


## aslay

> Поделитесь у кого есть Бухгалтерия базовая 3.0.27


так выше же ссылка на яндексдиск. 3-0-27-3

----------


## graf89

Там проф, мне базовая нужна

----------


## eldorado

Лови базовую

----------

Ukei (06.05.2019)

----------


## Dimon_C

Ребят, очень нужна инсталляция 1С 7,7 предприятие для Казахстана. 
Есть база в файле 1cv7.md, а открыть ее не в чем((.

----------


## Drugoy

1C Предприятие 7.70.027 с возможностью установки на современные системы ТУТ
Конфигурация 7.70.282 с полным пакетом крайних регл. отчетов с 2012 года ТУТ

----------

Ukei (08.05.2019)

----------


## Drugoy

1C Предприятие 7.70.027 с возможностью установки на современные системы ТУТ
Конфигурация 7.70.282 с полным пакетом крайних регл. отчетов с 2012 года ТУТ

----------

Dimon_C (07.05.2019), Ukei (08.05.2019)

----------


## Btt91

Всем привет! может быть есть у кого http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/261527/

----------


## Навья

Делай - "открыть в новой вкладке". И если по прежнему виснет - enter в открывшимся окне в адресной строке.

----------


## Навья

> Всем привет! Какие-то проблемы с unibytes. Ничего оттуда не получается скачать ни бесплатно, ни за деньги. Дает ссылку, пишет что "идет скачивание" и бегунок светится, но ничего не скачивается. Пробовал разные браузеры и через разных провайдеров ничего не помогает. Я так почитал, что не только у меня такая проблема. Как бороться? Выложите куда-нибудь поближе бухгалтерию 3.0.27.3, а то совсем не понятно, когда этот файлообменник удастся победить. Заранее спасибо.


Извиняюсь за повтор. Прошу предыдуший удалить.
Делай - "открыть в новой вкладке". И если по прежнему виснет - enter в открывшимся окне в адресной строке. Тупо, но иногда помогает.

----------


## Klas

Всем привет, чем отличается ссылки на скачивание управления торговлей? а то что то разобраться не мог, помогите пожалуйста.
UTKzBase_3.4.4.34_updsetup.zip   
UTKz_3.4.4.34_updsetup.zip   
UTKz_3.4.4.34_updstpb.zip

----------


## Klas

Всем привет, чем отличается ссылки на скачивание управления торговлей? а то что то разобраться не мог, помогите пожалуйста.
UTKzBase_3.4.4.34_updsetup.zip   
UTKz_3.4.4.34_updsetup.zip   
UTKz_3.4.4.34_updstpb.zip

----------


## luna-luna

Здравствуйте , скачала тут ф 200 и ф 300 за 1 квартал 2019 для 2.0 , 200 загрузилась в кабинет налогоплатильщика ,а 300 не импортируется ,пишит неверный формат файла,хотя все как обычно формат xml?  В чем может быть причина ,очень не хочется ручками набивать форму ?

----------


## maxximulusa

> Здравствуйте , скачала тут ф 200 и ф 300 за 1 квартал 2019 для 2.0 , 200 загрузилась в кабинет налогоплатильщика ,а 300 не импортируется ,пишит неверный формат файла,хотя все как обычно формат xml?  В чем может быть причина ,очень не хочется ручками набивать форму ?


300 в кн не имортируется.только в соно

----------


## Yxrain

> Здравствуйте , скачала тут ф 200 и ф 300 за 1 квартал 2019 для 2.0 , 200 загрузилась в кабинет налогоплатильщика ,а 300 не импортируется ,пишит неверный формат файла,хотя все как обычно формат xml?  В чем может быть причина ,очень не хочется ручками набивать форму ?


300 в кабинет из 1с никогда не грузилась, используйте СОНО

----------


## kimok1988

Доброе утро. Внешние отчеты для конфигурации "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана" версии  2.0.16.1 кто сможет выложить . https://1c.kz/news/detail/130539/

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Yxrain

> Доброе утро. Внешние отчеты для конфигурации "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана" версии  2.0.16.1 кто сможет выложить . https://1c.kz/news/detail/130539/
> 
> Заранее спасибо.


https://yadi.sk/d/xaILUOsr9dG0Uw

----------

Drugoy (13.05.2019), Evdo (13.05.2019), kimok1988 (13.05.2019), serg_n1 (16.05.2019), Ukei (13.05.2019), Джин (15.05.2019)

----------


## olechka1975

Всем привет! Скажите, а обновление Бухгалтерии Предприятия вер 2.0.29.3 ровно становится? У меня после обновления выдает "Ошибка SDBL: Таблица Info Rg3433 не создана в новом поколении" и завершить работу. В чем проблема?

----------


## Doge

Господа, ждать ли ФНО за 1 кв 19 для 1с Бух 7.7, или на поддержку совсем забили с этого года?

----------


## cntkf

> Всем привет! Скажите, а обновление Бухгалтерии Предприятия вер 2.0.29.3 ровно становится? У меня после обновления выдает "Ошибка SDBL: Таблица Info Rg3433 не создана в новом поколении" и завершить работу. В чем проблема?


Какая версия платформы?

Нужно сделать ТиИ перед обновлением. Архив надеюсь есть.

----------


## olechka1975

Платформа 8.3.14.1565. Архив есть, несколько раз уже назад откатывалась))
"Нужно сделать ТиИ перед обновлением" - а это как сделать?

----------


## cntkf

> Платформа 8.3.14.1565. Архив есть, несколько раз уже назад откатывалась))
> "Нужно сделать ТиИ перед обновлением" - а это как сделать?


Первым делом нужно базу прогнать обработкой chdbfl.exe, которая лежит в папке bin. Потом ТиИ в конфигураторе меню администрирование.

----------


## rednomads

> Платформа 8.3.14.1565. Архив есть, несколько раз уже назад откатывалась))
> "Нужно сделать ТиИ перед обновлением" - а это как сделать?


Вам предлагают запустить ыайл chdbfl.exe(примерный путь до файла C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\8.3.13.1690\bin уВас может быть немного другим) и указать на больную базу для лечения, а так же провести ТиИ(Тестирование и Исправление) в Конфигураций запускается

----------


## Ruska123

Добрый день Господа 
поделить информацией обратился ко мне знакомый, попросил ему в отдел установить 1С основное направление приход расход и счет фактуры, какую конфигурацию выбрать. 
не судите сильно и грубо. заранее спасибо.

----------


## rednomads

> Добрый день Господа 
> поделить информацией обратился ко мне знакомый, попросил ему в отдел установить 1С основное направление приход расход и счет фактуры, какую конфигурацию выбрать. 
> не судите сильно и грубо. заранее спасибо.


1C Бухгалтерия для Казахстана(базовая), можно даже официально купить, она дешёвая.

----------


## Ruska123

Вечер добрый а  в базовой возможно настроить ЭСФ.
и можно ссылку чтоб скачать платформу  и конфигурацию  базовой бух.
спасибо.

----------


## rednomads

> Вечер добрый а  в базовой возможно настроить ЭСФ.
> и можно ссылку чтоб скачать платформу  и конфигурацию  базовой бух.
> спасибо.


нет(ка кбы нестарался, никак не получилось :-) ), там несколько ограничений есть
на первой странице всё есть

----------


## Ruska123

> нет(ка кбы нестарался, никак не получилось :-) ), там несколько ограничений есть
> на первой странице всё есть


а в чем ограничения ?

----------


## Yxrain

> а в чем ограничения ?


1С:Бухгалтерия 8 для Казахстана. Базовая версия" предназначена для автоматизации бухгалтерского и налогового учета и подготовки регламентированной отчетности на небольших предприятиях, на которых с программой работает один бухгалтер и не требуется адаптации типового решения к особенностям конкретного предприятия.
Базовая версия "1С:Бухгалтерии 8 для Казахстана" имеет ряд ограничений по сравнению с версией ПРОФ:

не поддерживается ведение учета нескольких организаций в одной информационной базе, но есть возможность вести учет нескольких организаций в отдельных информационнных базах;
не поддерживается изменение конфигурации, можно применять только типовую конфигурацию и устанавливать ее обновления;
не поддерживается работа распределенных информационных баз;
не поддерживается прямой обмен данными с ИС ЭСФ
Если у организации возникнет потребность ведения многофирменного учета в одной информационной базе, одновременной работе пользователей или другие задачи, которые не решаются в рамках ограничений базовой версии, то в этом случае можно будет перейти на работу с программой "1С:Бухгалтерия 8 для Казахстана" версии ПРОФ, которая не имеет указанных ограничений.

https://1c.kz/v8/RegionalSolutions_KZ_BUH.php


Конфигурация содержит полный функционал типового решения, но имеет небольшие ограничения возможностей платформы (по сравнению с версией ПРОФ):

одновременно с одной информационной базой может работать только один пользователь
не поддерживается ведение учета нескольких организаций в одной информационной базе, но есть возможность вести учет нескольких организаций в отдельных информационных базах
не поддерживается возможность составления налоговой отчетности в разрезе нескольких налоговых комитетов для организаций, имеющих филиалы и представительства
не поддерживается изменение конфигурации, можно применять только типовую конфигурацию и устанавливать ее обновления
не поддерживается работа в варианте клиент-сервер
не поддерживается работа распределенных информационных баз
не поддерживается COM-соединение и automation-сервер

https://www.1c-rating.kz/programs/1c/bk/

----------


## kimok1988

> Всем привет! Скажите, а обновление Бухгалтерии Предприятия вер 2.0.29.3 ровно становится? У меня после обновления выдает "Ошибка SDBL: Таблица Info Rg3433 не создана в новом поколении" и завершить работу. В чем проблема?



Добрый день. обновление норм. Сделайте проверку БД на ошибки.

----------


## olechka1975

> Добрый день. обновление норм. Сделайте проверку БД на ошибки.


Проблема решена! Всем спасибо!!

----------


## olechka1975

> Внешние отчеты для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" версии 2.0.29.3:
> REGL_BPKZ20293_20190503.zip ТУТ
> REGL_BPBASEKZ20293_20190503.zip ТУТ
> Внешние отчеты для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" версии 3.0.27.3:
> REGL_BPKZ30273_20190503.zip ТУТ


Ребята, еще вопрос))) Вот эти внешние формы у всех, например, 200.00 версия шаблона от 01.04.2018 года, т.е. без приложения 5 по расчету ГПХ? Или я опять криво на клавиши давлю?)))

----------


## rednomads

> Ребята, еще вопрос))) Вот эти внешние формы у всех, например, 200.00 версия шаблона от 01.04.2018 года, т.е. без приложения 5 по расчету ГПХ? Или я опять криво на клавиши давлю?)))


там 200.00. v29r123 от 30,04,2019 и там есть 200.05.
Вы по инструкции внешний файл загрузили? Он ещё должен ругаться при открытий на то, что открываете внешний файл на свой страх и риск Да/Нет. там жмём Да. и ещё раз повторно открываете отчёт. и будет счастье

----------


## cntkf

> Проблема решена! Всем спасибо!!


Каким образом?

----------


## olechka1975

> Каким образом?


Сделала всё, как мне посоветовали - сначала обработкой chdbfl.exe, а потом ТиИ, и все заработало)))

----------


## serg_n1

> Господа, ждать ли ФНО за 1 кв 19 для 1с Бух 7.7, или на поддержку совсем забили с этого года?


неужели есть такие люди которые еще на 7ке сидят?

----------


## mthome

добрый день, подойдет ли "Диск 1С:ИТС ПРОФ Апрель 2019 - ITS1904PROF" для казахстана, и где взять ключ от диска?

----------


## rednomads

для тех кто ищет свежую форму 200
Внешний отчет для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" версии 2.0.29.3 https://yadi.sk/d/pcB1a2T1RY3Nig
Внешние отчеты для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" версии 3.0.27.3 https://yadi.sk/d/b13phLfShR-tIg

----------

Drugoy (18.05.2019), ikalichkin (19.05.2019), olechka1975 (18.05.2019), Pas3811 (22.05.2019), Ukei (19.05.2019)

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день. выложите 1с КА2 релиз + обновления  А то не скачивается...

----------


## ferrochrome

Добрый вечер, 

Не могу скачать платформу - http://www.unibytes.com/folder/.G3pv-u82MoB

Кому не сложно выложите на другой обменник !_Платформа_8.3.13.1513_для.Windows_О  ТУЧЕННАЯ.zip

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ferrochrome

> Добрый вечер, 
> 
> Не могу скачать платформу - http://www.unibytes.com/folder/.G3pv-u82MoB
> 
> Кому не сложно выложите на другой обменник !_Платформа_8.3.13.1513_для.Windows_О  ТУЧЕННАЯ.zip
> 
> Заранее спасибо!


Спасибо ZSeryoga за перезалитие на другой обменник, а какой шаблон ставить для  8.3.13.1513. Необходима базовая версия.

----------


## ferrochrome

При создании новой базы не видит установленный шаблон 3,0,27,3 =(

----------


## ferrochrome

Или подскажите что я не правильно сделал. Скачал и установил 8.3.13.1513 обычную версию. Потом поставил базовый шаблон 3,0,27,3. Запустил 1С и начал создавать новую базу, а он не видит шаблон. Пробовал ставить 3.0.28.2 и 3.0.01.4, платформа не видит шаблон.

До этого на ноутбуке не было 1С.

----------


## ferrochrome

ОС Win10 x64

----------


## ferrochrome

Все разобрался сам =)

----------


## serg_n1

Здравствуйте! есть у кого новая ф200 v29, для Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0?

----------


## 101c

Привет всем!
Есть у кого-нибудь старенькая *Торговля и Склад для Казахстана 7.7* ?

----------


## rednomads

v3.0 Формы регламентированной отчетности (формы 910, 701.00) от 27.05.2019 г.  https://yadi.sk/d/lbUJlzwRTOHKjA
v2.0 Формы регламентированной отчетности (формы 910, 701.00) от 27.05.2019 г. https://yadi.sk/d/ul-KFRIFTf1aKQ

----------

Drugoy (29.05.2019), raxmet (29.05.2019)

----------


## Drugoy

> Привет всем!
> Есть у кого-нибудь старенькая *Торговля и Склад для Казахстана 7.7* ?


1С:Торговля и склад 7.7. 
Торговля+Склад для Казахстана, ред. 1.0
Релиз 7.70.016 от 13.02.2013 г. ТУТ

----------

101c (29.05.2019)

----------


## alexa102986

День добрый, база устанавливаются но в 1С они не высвечиваются, объясните пож. что не так делаю ?

----------


## rednomads

> День добрый, база устанавливаются но в 1С они не высвечиваются, объясните пож. что не так делаю ?


в платформе теперь надо путь указать где база прописана, Кнопка добавить, и дальше расписано.

----------


## alexa102986

да, открываю 1С, открываю добавить,далее создание новой информационной базы, далее и тут пусто.
как быть ?

----------


## cntkf

> да, открываю 1С, открываю добавить,далее создание новой информационной базы, далее и тут пусто.
> как быть ?


Проверь региональные стандарты.

----------


## loreyra

Добрый день!
У меня вечный архив не работает. Дайте пожалуйста ссылку на BPKzBase_3.0.26.1_updsetup.zip :)
Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## alexa102986

у меня не одна здесь скаченную базу программа 1С не видит.

----------


## mihailuralsk

Добрый день! Напишите почту отправлю Вам

----------


## mihailuralsk

В чём проблема ?

----------


## alexa102986

alexa102986@gmail.com

----------


## alexa102986

в чем проблема не знаю, 1с устанавливается проблем нету, у меня есть старый релиз BPKz_2.0.26.11_setup, вот он работает, а другие не видит .

----------


## mihailuralsk

1с лицензия ? какая версия 1с установлена? Из практики могу посоветовать, скопировать базу и попробовать обновить на другом компьютере для начала

----------


## alexa102986

установлена эта    !_Платформа_8.3.13.1513_для.Windows_О  ТУЧЕННАЯ

----------


## alexa102986

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1dp9...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## aslay

ребята помощник перехода с7.7 на 1с бухгалтерию 8.3 поделитесь?

----------


## rednomads

> ребята помощник перехода с7.7 на 1с бухгалтерию 8.3 поделитесь?


а стандартный встроенный механизм не работает? или база с наворотами?

----------


## aslay

> а стандартный встроенный механизм не работает? или база с наворотами?


да я с 7 на 8 ниразу не перекиывал. вот учусь.

----------


## rednomads

> да я с 7 на 8 ниразу не перекиывал. вот учусь.


попробуйте родным, там ниже в разделе Администрирование есть пункт переноса с 77 на 83

----------

alexa102986 (31.05.2019)

----------


## ikalichkin

Друзья и коллеги! Может быть создадим *новую* тему по проблемам в работе с конфигурациями Казахстана (в т.ч. и по конвертации)?
А текущую тему оставить действительно для конкретных просьб по  конфигурациям, отчетам и обработкам?
Молчание будем считать согласием, возражения пожалуйста аргументировать, поощрения высказывать творчески: как *назвать* тему?

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день. Есть ли у кого 1с КА2? не могу что то найти ее. Заранее спасибо

----------


## kimok1988

Кто сможет скачать KAKz_2.1.3.13 , 2.1.3.14, 2.1.3.16, 2.1.3.17, 2.1.3.21, 2.1.3.22, 2.1.3.23, 2.1.3.25, 2.4.4.25, 2.4.4.28, 2.4.4.31, 2.4.4.37. А то не качается с архива. Заранее спасибо. выложите на яндекс диск.

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день есть ли у кого 320.00 и 328.00 формы для 1с бухгалтерия 3.0?

----------


## mihailuralsk

попробуй почистить КЕШ, C:\Users\имя пользователя \AppData\Local\1C ( это для windows 7 )? C:\Users\имя пользователя\AppData\Roaming\1C.Пот  ом переустановить 1с и сразу поставить новую конфигурацию. 
Можно попробовать и на другом ПК сделать такую же операцию. А так же сохдать базу со старым релизом и обновить до последнего.Но это долго и нудно

----------


## alexa102986

День добрый, подскажите пожалуйста как перенести номенклатуру из одной редакции в другую .

----------


## Dami

Здравствуйте! Отправляю ЭСФ - Документ обрабатывается сервером, но не отправляется. Комментарий к  ЭСФ Документ "ЭСФ 00000000006 от 31.05.2019 19:27:18" не удалось обновить из ИС ЭСФ, так как в ИС ЭСФ не найден ЭСФ с идентификатором: "236402906844930048". Как отправить ЭСФ? Почему статус не меняется на Доставлен? Спасибо заранее.

----------


## Pake_pake

Доброе время суток. Поделитесь пожалуйста.

Обработкой для свертки Информационной базы Бухгалтерия для казахстана 8.2 и 8.3

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброе время суток. Поделитесь пожалуйста.
> 
> Обработкой для свертки Информационной базы Бухгалтерия для казахстана 8.2 и 8.3


БП РК 2.0
Для БП РК *3.0* - есть встроенная обработка для свёртки (Администрирование -> Сервис) :)

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день . у кого 3.0.28.2 Бух 3.0 не заполняется 300 форма? начали формировать 300 форму и там по 0 и пишет что нет данных за отчетный период.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день . у кого 3.0.28.2 Бух 3.0 не заполняется 300 форма? начали формировать 300 форму и там по 0 и пишет что нет данных за отчетный период.


Если есть обороты по НДС (1421,3130) за выбранный квартал отчета, и, конечно привязка к декларации с *нужной* даты:
в поступлении  - вид оборота, вид поступления; в реализации - вид реализации (НДС).
Это реквизиты в табличных частях соответствующих документов.
300 формируется как по внутреннему отчету, так и по внешнему - REGL_BPKZ30273_20190503.

----------


## Dan7

Привет Всем!
Может у кого есть CF 1С-Рейтинг Общепит для Казахстана ПРОФ 3.0.25.1 ?

----------


## papulik

Поделитесь пожалуйста Бухгалтерским учетом государственного предприятия релизы 2.0.11 и 2.0.12. Спасибо

----------


## yhm57878@cndps

> Доброй ночи, профи! Кто-нибудь может поделиться конфигурацией Ломбард для Казахстана?





> https://ru.files.fm/u/3qkt2d8a


Ссылка не доступна. Есть кто скачивал?

----------


## crazy_kz

Здравствуйте, у кого есть ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана версии 2.1.3.11, 12, 13, 14 ?

----------


## влад666

Скиньте конфигурацию : Ломбард для Казахстана

----------


## slai

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией "1С-Рейтинг: Управление затратами на автотранспорт. Путевые листы, ред.2" у кого есть

----------


## ikalichkin

*yhm57878@cndps  yhm57878@cndps*



> Скиньте конфигурацию : Ломбард для Казахстана


Чего-то скачивал, оказалась самописка на базе Бух РК 3.0: *скачать_с_облака*

P.S. не юзал...

----------

yhm57878@cndps (06.06.2019)

----------


## dongluk

Добрый день , подскажите пожалуйста с ЭСФ в 1с  криптобиблиотеку сделал , а вот по настройке подклоючения к серверу ЭСФ , какие данные вносить ?
вношу https://esf.gov.kz:8443/esf-web/login  он не подключается к нему при нажатии проверить доступ к эсф

----------


## dongluk

Может кто подсказать при настройки подключения к серверу ЕСФ какие данные вводить , порт итд.
ввожу которые по умолчанию оно не подключается, пишет ошибка.

----------


## yhm57878@cndps

> Может кто подсказать при настройки подключения к серверу ЕСФ какие данные вводить , порт итд.
> ввожу которые по умолчанию оно не подключается, пишет ошибка.


напиши на мэйл мой xxx_kaisaR@mail.ru

----------


## влад666

> *yhm57878@cndps  yhm57878@cndps*
> 
> Чего-то скачивал, оказалась самописка на базе Бух РК 3.0: *скачать_с_облака*
> 
> P.S. не юзал...


Это обновленная конфигурация или нет?

----------


## Ukei

- Ребятки, а есть у кого-нить что-то по "Бухгалтерия предприятия пищевой промышленности для Казахстана" помимо обновлений? В идеале установку хотелось бы найти, хотя бы и не первой свежести. Кто-то сможет поделиться? Можно в личку, можно здесь. Спасибо!

----------


## dongluk

Добрый день, подскажите пожалуйста кто сталкивался с  проблемой по ЭСФ
при проверить связь в настройках пишет следующее
При установке соединения с ИС ЭСФ возникла ошибка:
Ошибка разбора XML:  - [1,2]
Фатальная ошибка: 
StartTag: invalid element name
Возможные причины:
- Сервер ИС ЭСФ недоступен (Проверьте работу: https://esf.gov.kz:8443/esf-web/).
- На Вашем компьютере, для 1С:Предприятие (8.3.10.2252), нет доступа в Интернет (Обратитесь к системному администратору).
- Настройки безопасности Вашей сети требуют работы через прокси-сервер (Задайте настройки прокси-сервера, кнопка "Настроить прокси").

----------


## Yxrain

> Возможные причины:
> - Сервер ИС ЭСФ недоступен (Проверьте работу: https://esf.gov.kz:8443/esf-web/).
> - На Вашем компьютере, для 1С:Предприятие (8.3.10.2252), нет доступа в Интернет (Обратитесь к системному администратору).
> - Настройки безопасности Вашей сети требуют работы через прокси-сервер (Задайте настройки прокси-сервера, кнопка "Настроить прокси").


Здравствуйте. А эти причины проверили?

----------


## dongluk

> Здравствуйте. А эти причины проверили?


Да конечно проверил все . 
Прокси я не использую.
Брандмауэр выключил антивирус тоже 
Читал какой то файл должен быть в bin-conf. Inetcfg . Так вот такой файл сделал и всеравно не подключается пишет те же ошибки .. 
все перепроверил. Все возможное выключил .

----------


## TEV

> Да конечно проверил все . 
> Прокси я не использую.
> Брандмауэр выключил антивирус тоже 
> Читал какой то файл должен быть в bin-conf. Inetcfg . Так вот такой файл сделал и всеравно не подключается пишет те же ошибки .. 
> все перепроверил. Все возможное выключил .


Обновись до последней версии, вчера было такое  обновил и все заработало.

----------


## SPetrov63

Здравствуйте все.

С меня требуют отчет: Таблица 6. Основные средства (строка 114 ФО-1 "Бухгалтерский баланс")
Подскажите, пожалуйста, где такой есть и есть ли вообще?

Это для "Бухгалтерия для казахстана редакция 2.0"

----------


## Надеж_да

Нужен отчет 1-ТС для статистики

----------

SPetrov63 (11.06.2019)

----------


## serg_n1

> Нужен отчет 1-ТС для статистики


всем нужен)), мне тоже нужен, его нет в типовой его делать надо

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте все.
> 
> С меня требуют отчет: Таблица 6. Основные средства (строка 114 ФО-1 "Бухгалтерский баланс")
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, где такой есть и есть ли вообще?
> 
> Это для "Бухгалтерия для казахстана редакция 2.0"


В регламентированных отчётах его НЕТ, т.к. это форма БАЛАНСА  в редакции приказа Министра финансов РК от 21.01.2019 *№ 40*.
Но никто не мешает создать внешний отчёт доработкой встроенного *РегламентированныйОтчетБа  лансМСФО*, скопировав/изменив пару макетов:
*СоставПоказателей2017Кв1* и *Макет2017Кв1_Рус*, а также в форме отчёта за нужный период провести косметику процедур:
*ЗагрузитьМакетВТабличныйД  окумент*, *ПолучитьКодСтрокиБаланса* и *Расчет*.
Конечно же надо сравнивать  изменения нового отчёта с показателями и алгоритмами старого!!!
Все имена ячеек, параметры, переменные привязаны к  номерам строк, так что внимательности Вам и удачи!

----------


## serg_n1

подскажите у кого скачиваеться обновления с вечного архива на первой странице? у меня никак не качается

----------


## ikalichkin

> подскажите у кого скачиваеться обновления с вечного архива на первой странице? у меня никак не качается


Без dowloader-ов в браузерах качается всегда. Ещё можно использовать *USDowloader* (для *непрямых* ссылок).

----------


## Serjan

Здравствуйте ! У кого есть, пустая база 3.029.1 CF файле

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте ! У кого есть, пустая база 3.029.1 CF файле


Поищите на родственных сайтах: здесь, например

----------


## Serjan

Спасибо!

----------


## olechka1975

> *yhm57878@cndps  yhm57878@cndps*
> 
> Чего-то скачивал, оказалась самописка на базе Бух РК 3.0: *скачать_с_облака*
> 
> P.S. не юзал...


Попробовала... Недоработанная она... Проблем много.

----------


## Refox

Поделитесь пожалуйста - расширение для конфигурации «1С-Рейтинг: Бухгалтерия государственного предприятия для Казахстана» версии 3.0.6.2.

----------


## Aitbay

добрый день всем! поделитесь пожалуйста последней версией обработки для обхода запроса итс при  регистрации эсф для 2,0 и 3,0

----------


## DFinteX

> добрый день всем! поделитесь пожалуйста последней версией обработки для обхода запроса итс при  регистрации эсф для 2,0 и 3,0


Приветствую! Держи: https://yadi.sk/d/lJR36d1PiIT4SA

----------

Aibat1994 (21.09.2019), Ukei (20.06.2019)

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день. кто сможет выложить 1с рейтинг Общепит. Про и обычный . а то дистр не могу найти. если есть ли последний релиз+ обновления

----------


## Ukei

- Ребятки, а установки "Свод отчетов для Казахстана" ни у кого нет случаем? Был бы благодарен.

----------


## angel710

Добрый вечер! Кто может помочь? у меня такая проблема в 1с 8.3 область не найдена: разделитель,это ошибка выходит только когда печатаешь платежное поручения!!!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый вечер! Кто может помочь? у меня такая проблема в 1с 8.3 область не найдена: разделитель,это ошибка выходит только когда печатаешь платежное поручения!!!


1) Проблема может быть в КЭШе - чистим его (гуглим *очистка кэша 1с*), проверяем.

2) Несоответствие версий текущей конфигурации с ИБ.
В  режиме Конфигуратора открываем конфигурацию, в свойствах, в нижней части *Разработка*, смотрим версию (последняя 3.0.29.1). Версия должна совпадать с версией *Базы данных* (кнопка-кругляшок *i* в заголовке окна программы или аналогично: открыть конфигурацию Базы данных, свойства, версия). Если версии не совпадают - *F7*: Конфигурация -> Обновить конфигурацию базы данных. В режиме 1С: Предприятие тестируем изменения.

3) Проверьте, что для печати использован родной (встроенный макет печати - "Платежное поручение").
В режиме 1С: Предприятие: Администрирование -> Печатные формы, отчеты и обработки -> Макеты печатных форм, в реквизите *Показывать* выбираем вместо "Все макеты" -  "Используемые макеты с внесенными изменениями". Если в списке увидели "Платежное поручение", то предпоследней  кнопкой типа *->|*  - Использовать стандартный макет.

Надеюсь, что-то поможет, удачи!

----------


## kimok1988

Доброе утро. Кто сможет выложить конф https://pro1c.kz/update/?RELEASE_ID=119081

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день есть ли у кого то 1с Общепит редакция 3.0 для Казахстана?

----------


## StAlf

> - Ребятки, а установки "Свод отчетов для Казахстана" ни у кого нет случаем? Был бы благодарен.


Тоже хотелось бы посмотреть, кто поделится? Есть только обновления.

----------

Ukei (24.06.2019)

----------


## Sm1le

Добрый день. Подскажите кто нибудь пожалуйста.
Нужны обновления для 1с бухгалтерия для казахстана прошка, не базовая.
Где можно найти ссылки?
Благодарю за ответ:)

----------


## Sm1le

Добрый день. Подскажите кто нибудь пожалуйста.
Нужны обновления для 1с бухгалтерия для казахстана прошка, не базовая.
Где можно найти ссылки?
Благодарю за ответ:)

----------


## caipo

Конфигурация и версия  какие на данный момент?

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день есть ли у кого то 1с Общепит редакция 3.0 для Казахстана? или конф редакция 2.0 чтобы обновиться до https://pro1c.kz/update/?RELEASE_ID=119081 , или есть ли конф и обновления для общепит 2.0 и 3.0.

----------


## angel710

Спасибо,попробую,потом отпишусь,а здесь можно ли скачать обновление конфы 3.0.29.1?

----------


## StAlf

> Спасибо,попробую,потом отпишусь,а здесь можно ли скачать обновление конфы 3.0.29.1?


Вам сюда

----------


## optionbit

Здравствуйте!!! Помогите, ищу конфигурацию для ломбарда!!!!! 1с 8.3 ред 3.0 можно и для 2.0

----------


## Хорват

Добрый день! Подскажите как обновить Комплексная автоматизация 2.1.3.25 на 2.4.4.25? Кто сталкивался? Спасибо!

----------


## Ereke_QAZ

Добрый день! У кого есть конфигурация Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, релиз 2.0.16.1. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Хорват

> Добрый день! У кого есть конфигурация Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, релиз 2.0.16.1. Заранее спасибо!


Добрый день! на первой странице в вечном архиве.

----------


## Ereke_QAZ

Спасибо! А платформа 8.3.8.2197 не нашел там, у кого есть? можете скинуть. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## aslay

Ребята https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post464906 тут есть конфа, БСО. Просит подключение к серверу лицензий. Подскажите что заремить для отключения просьбы? Или есть ломанная?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Ребята https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post464906 тут есть конфа, БСО. Просит подключение к серверу лицензий. Подскажите что заремить для отключения просьбы? Или есть ломанная?


Пробовали использовать Эмулятор защиты СЛК для конфигурации РФ "Бухгалтерия строительной организации 3.1"
ссылка, облако

----------


## aslay

> Пробовали использовать Эмулятор защиты СЛК для конфигурации РФ "Бухгалтерия строительной организации 3.1"
> ссылка, облако


Спасибо. пробую

на архивах пароль

----------


## Ukei

> Спасибо. пробую
> 
> на архивах пароль


 - Вот тут без пароля: http://www.unibytes.com/folder/W1OFeewgP-MB

----------


## ikalichkin

> Спасибо. пробую
> 
> на архивах пароль


Пароль: *ru-board*

----------


## aslay

Благодарю!

ОтладчикЗащиты: Не найден объект ОбщийМодуль.ИмпСЛКПовтИсп
Как я понимаю конфы КЗ и РФ отличаются

----------


## mthome

добрый день, не получается с шапки скачать финальную версию платформы 1с 8.3.15.1489. Не идет загрузка, зависает, пробовал много раз перезапускать, F5  тоже не помогает. Есть у кого ни будь ? Может кто поделится ссылкой с других источников, и если есть последние обновления конфигураций тоже , спасибо.

----------


## margellan

Добрый день, ребята кто нибудь выложите на Яндекс диск etc, Бухгалтерию для Казахстана Проф, с unibytes который день не могу скачать. Спасибо заранее. Релиз можно любой этого года.

----------


## Виктор76

ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ......... СРОЧНО ИЩУ ОБРАБОТКУ ДЛЯ ПОЛНОЙ УДАЛЕНИЕ ОРГАНИЗАЦИИ В 1С 8.2.........ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ ПЖЛ У КОГО ЕСТЬ..........

----------


## ikalichkin

> ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ......... СРОЧНО ИЩУ ОБРАБОТКУ ДЛЯ ПОЛНОЙ УДАЛЕНИЕ ОРГАНИЗАЦИИ В 1С 8.2.........ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ ПЖЛ У КОГО ЕСТЬ..........


Дык везде есть такое, например  http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/16170/, *скачать*

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, ребята кто нибудь выложите на Яндекс диск etc, Бухгалтерию для Казахстана Проф, с unibytes который день не могу скачать. Спасибо заранее. Релиз можно любой этого года.


Ну а что мешает скачать с соседней ветки 1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ

----------

margellan (09.07.2019)

----------


## Asulan

Люди добрые дайте ссылку на установочник розницу последний релиз (леч.)

----------


## Post123

Здравствуйте. Пожалуйста, выложите у кого есть "Модуль бюджетирования" для "Комплексной Автоматизации для Казахстана". Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый вечер, Есть к кого то 1с Аптека для Казахстана отученная. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Виктор76

http://www.unibytes.com/folder/K-zYdJZpO-UB

----------

Ukei (16.07.2019)

----------


## Виктор76

> Добрый вечер, Есть к кого то 1с Аптека для Казахстана отученная. Заранее спасибо.


http://www.unibytes.com/folder/K-zYdJZpO-UB

----------

Ukei (16.07.2019)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Сообщение от kimok1988
> 
> 
> Добрый вечер, Есть к кого то 1с Аптека для Казахстана отученная. Заранее спасибо.
> 
> 
>  http://www.unibytes.com/folder/K-zYdJZpO-UB


Вы так шутите? Человек же реально ОТУЧЕННУЮ конфу просит, которой в природе, увы, не существует...

----------

bbiko (20.07.2019)

----------


## Drugoy

Выпуск релиза 7.70.283 конфигурации «Бухгалтерский учет 7.7 для Казахстана», ред. 2.5

Информационное сообщение № 3484 от 17.07.2019

Закончена подготовка релиза 7.70.283 конфигурации «Бухгалтерский учет 7.7 для Казахстана», ред. 2.5.
Новое в релизе:

1. Обновлены значения регламентированных расчетных показателей для 2019 года:

    Минимальный размер заработной платы - 42 500 тенге;
    Месячный расчетный показатель для исчисления пособий и иных социальных выплат, а также применения штрафных санкций, налогов и других платежей в соответствии с законодательством Республики Казахстан 2 525 тенге.

2. В соответствии с пп. 41) статьи 341 Кодекса Республики Казахстан «О налогах» реализована корректировка доходов, подлежащих налогообложению, в случае если заработная плата работника за месяц составляет менее 25 МРП. Корректировка применяется при расчете ИПН, СН и ОСМС.

3. Типовой план счетов бухгалтерского учета обновлен в соответствии с Приказом МФ РК от 02.10.2018 года № 877.

4. Исправлены выявленные замечания.

Поделитесь, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!

----------


## dimus_lug

полгода спустя обновили расчетные показатели... МАЛАДЦЫ!!

----------


## Виктор76

> Выпуск релиза 7.70.283 конфигурации «Бухгалтерский учет 7.7 для Казахстана», ред. 2.5
> 
> Информационное сообщение № 3484 от 17.07.2019
> 
> Закончена подготовка релиза 7.70.283 конфигурации «Бухгалтерский учет 7.7 для Казахстана», ред. 2.5.
> Новое в релизе:
> 
> 1. Обновлены значения регламентированных расчетных показателей для 2019 года:
> 
> ...


ГДЕ СКАЧАТЬ//////////

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день. кто сможет выслать правила обмена КА1 или КА2 в БУХ 3.0

----------


## ikalichkin

> ГДЕ СКАЧАТЬ//////////


*1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7., Релиз 7.70.283 от 10.07.2019 г.* 
Здесь:  *ссылка*, *облако*

----------

666Rebel666 (19.07.2019), Bagdiyar (20.07.2019), cntkf (19.07.2019), dimus_lug (19.07.2019), drbios (19.07.2019), Drugoy (19.07.2019), maxximulusa (21.07.2019), PIRG (19.07.2019), raxmet (19.07.2019), rednomads (19.07.2019), stronger_s (30.10.2019), Yxrain (19.07.2019)

----------


## Serjan

Спасибо!:vseok:

----------


## Sm1le

Всем привет. Подскажите, ЭСФ на пиратке можно вообще подключить не имея на руках не заполняя публичную оферту? Или только через выгрузку XML файлов?
Спасибо доброму человеку заранее за ответ))

----------


## Serjan

Да можно, для этого есть обработка ЭСФ

----------


## Ereke_QAZ

Здравствуйте Всем! не подскажите где можно взять криптографическую библиотеку 1С Казахстан? Для 8.3 редакция 2.0. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Ereke_QAZ

> Добрый день , подскажите пожалуйста с ЭСФ в 1с  криптобиблиотеку сделал , а вот по настройке подклоючения к серверу ЭСФ , какие данные вносить ?
> вношу https://esf.gov.kz:8443/esf-web/login  он не подключается к нему при нажатии проверить доступ к эсф


Здравствуйте!  Подскажите пожалуйста как вы установили криптографическую библиотеку?

----------


## bbiko

согласна не нашла тоже

----------

Aiganym (07.11.2019)

----------


## ikalichkin

*НАСТРОЙКА В 1С РАБОТЫ С ИНФОРМАЦИОННОЙ СИСТЕМОЙ ЭЛЕКТРОННЫХ СЧЕТОВ-ФАКТУР*

1. Зарегистрировать организацию на сайте *ИС ЭСФ*, нужно иметь 2 пары ключей на руководителя (как ЮЛ + на себя как ФЛ). ИП - только 1 пара ключей ЭЦП (ФЛ) 

2. Иметь процедуры, подтверждающие лицензионность ПРЯМОГО обмена ЭСФ: 
можно скачать 
*Для 2.0*
*Для 3.0*
Процедуры выполняются через файл->открыть, выбираем нужную (для 2.0 или 3.0), после запуска "педалькой" (...) выбираем организацию, жмём [Выполнить], закрыли.

3. Настроить обмен ЭСФ: 
Для 2.0 - Предприятие -> Настройка параметров учета/ (Операции->Константы) -> Настройка программы -> Электронные счета-Фактуры -> Настройки обмена электронньми счетами-фактурами
Для 3.0 - Администрирование -> Общие настройка программы -> Электронные счета-Фактуры -> Настройка электронньх счетов-фактур 

4. Настройки обмена ЭСФ 
п.1 Способы обмена электронными счетами-фактурами, ставим галочки везде, [применить] 
п.2 Криптографическая библиотека, жмём [Проверить работу], в результате должно быть сообщение: Библиотека успешно подключена! Версия: 1,8 
Если всё нормально с п.2, то переходим к 
п.3 Подключение к ИС ЭСФ. Проверяем доступ к серверу ИС ЭСФ, появляются зелёные галочки, если нет - мучаем форум 
Синхронизация по расписанию пропускаем, но очень важно НИЖЕ !!! 

п.5 Пользователи ИС ЭСФ. Плюсиком создаём, выбираем сертификат ( ЭЦП-шный ключ аутентификации (AUTH_) руководителя ЮЛ, вводим пароль ЭЦП, в результате данные ЭЦП появятся в окне: "Данные выбранного сертификата", далее выбираем пользователя ИБ, вводим пароль от ИС ЭСФ, ставим все галочки в таблице использования ЭСФ, проверяем, сохраняем. 

5. Работа с ЭСФ. Сложностей мало. 
Для получения: Покупка -> (3.0) Электронные счета-фактуры (полученный) / (2.0) Счета-Фактуры полученные -> Электронный счет-фактура полученный, открывается журнал ЭСФ, копка [Получить], отмечаем организацию-пользователя, жмём Получить электронные счета-фактуры ИС ЭСФ. Синхронизируются ВСЕ виды ЭСФ исходя из дат в табличной части. 

Для отправки используем продажи, счета фактуры выданные, отмечаем ГРУППУ документов / один документ, выбираем в меню формы ЭСФ -> Создать ЭСФ, переходим в журнал ЭСФ исходящих, лучше заранее проверить каждую, затем при отправке ( кнопка формы [Отправить] отработать ошибки контроля отправки, сообщения об ошибках помогут. Главное - открыть ЭСФ для редактирования (*F2*) и перейти в нужный раздел. 

Первоначально думаю достаточно..

----------

azalors (19.02.2022), Bagdiyar (27.08.2019), caipo (21.08.2019), Deniska2k (28.12.2020), Drugoy (21.07.2019), geogra (30.09.2020), goncharov.m.s (26.08.2020), GRGR.PLVK (01.03.2021), kazin_v (07.04.2021), kotikov)kirill (29.01.2020), Makalu (23.07.2019), MERIDIAN_trade (21.01.2021), murik_mur (09.12.2020), Nell* (21.08.2019), sulrus (24.07.2019), thekz (13.08.2019), Varchun (17.08.2022), Берик Махметов (22.09.2019)

----------


## olechka1975

Всем привет! Залейте, пожалуйста, BPKz_2.0.30.2_updsetup.zip на другой обменник, с Unibite не качает, висит....

----------


## TEV

> Всем привет! Залейте, пожалуйста, BPKz_2.0.30.2_updsetup.zip на другой обменник, с Unibite не качает, висит....


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D0%9A!/page10

----------

olechka1975 (21.07.2019), Ukei (22.07.2019)

----------


## Хорват

Добрый день. Есть у кого нибудь последняя конфигурация УТП 2.0.17.2? Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой. Из вечного архива не получается скачать.

----------


## maxximulusa

ДВ. А кто нибудь пробовал обновить 7ку? ошибок не было? ругается на 323 и у32.3, никак не соображу в чем там проблема

----------


## Инна1970

Добрый день! У меня не запускается setup в 7 ке. Говорит не совместим с системой Windows. Подскажите пожалуйста что делать или может скинет кто нибудь ссылку на базу готовую уже 283.

----------


## murrexso

Внешняя транспортная накладная для бух 3.0 есть у кого или там есть типовая? Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день! У меня не запускается setup в 7 ке. Говорит не совместим с системой Windows. Подскажите пожалуйста что делать или может скинет кто нибудь ссылку на базу готовую уже 283.


*MD-файла* достаточно?

----------

Ukei (25.07.2019), Инна1970 (26.07.2019)

----------


## aljarreau

всем привет!
ребята выложите пожалуйста обновку 3.0.30.1 который сегодня вышел?
Заранее спс:)

----------


## Artikjan

Добрый день. Подскажите, где можно найти в 1С Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана - Аналитический учет ТМЗ (учет по источникам происхождений)

Как тут https://pro1c.kz/articles/uchetnaya-...3-0/#header_35

----------


## Инна1970

Спасибо! Все получилось

----------


## ikalichkin

> всем привет!
> ребята выложите пожалуйста обновку 3.0.30.1 который сегодня вышел?
> Заранее спс:)


Пожалуйста,  *З А П О М И Н А Е М*   родственную тему форума -  *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------


## 1skander

> ДВ. А кто нибудь пробовал обновить 7ку? ошибок не было? ругается на 323 и у32.3, никак не соображу в чем там проблема


Если сделали, подскажите как, у меня при обновлении тоже ругается при сохранении конфигурации...

Количество субконто счета %s превышает максимально возможное! 12.8.1

Если кто-то встречал подобную ошибку и разобрался - отпишитесь, пожалуйста

----------


## Drugoy

> Если сделали, подскажите как, у меня при обновлении тоже ругается при сохранении конфигурации...
> 
> Количество субконто счета %s превышает максимально возможное! 12.8.1
> 
> Если кто-то встречал подобную ошибку и разобрался - отпишитесь, пожалуйста


Сокращения в номере:
с - старая база,
в - временная база,
н - новая база,
к - конфигуратор,
п - предприятие,
м - монопольно.

Короче, порядок такой:
01ск.	Администрирование\Сохрани  ь данные - Архив1.
02сп.	Выполнить все регламентные операции на конец 2018 года (начисление ЗП, закрытие периода и прочее).
03сп.	Операции\Удаление помеченных объектов.
04ск.	Администрирование\Кодовая страница ИБ - поставить на всякий случай "+ Текущая системная".
05ск.	Администрирование\Тестиро  ание и исправление - все галочки с деструктивными методами (в настройках очищать ссылки и удалять объекты).
06ск.	Администрирование\Сохрани  ь данные - Архив2.
07.	Из самораспаковщика 7-70-282 (TYT) сделать временную базу, добавить в список баз.
	Из самораспаковщика 7-70-282 сделать новую базу, добавить в список баз.
	Из самораспаковщика 7-70-283 (TYT) сделать еще одну базу, в список баз не добавлять.
08вк.	Конфигурация\Открыть конфигурацию\План счетов\Основной.
09ск.	Выровнить план счетов по образцу из п 08вк (вдруг добавили ненужное в конфигураторе).
10впм.	После первого старта данные можно заполнять, можно не заполнять - всё равно.
	Операции\План счетов, Действия\Иерархический список отключить.
11сп.	Операции\План счетов, Действия\Иерархический список отключить. Выровнить план счетов по образцу из п 10впм (удалить ненужное).
12вп.	Операции\Справочники\План счетов для выбора.
13сп.	Операции\Справочники\План счетов для выбора. Выровнить справочник по образцу из п 12впм. Пользуемся кнопкой "Обновить".
	Удалить неправильно добавленные субсчета, добавить подгруппы, нужные субсчета перенести в нужные подгруппы и т.д.
	Поможет вам обработка EditRekv.ert (TYT). Делайте как хотите, но чтобы все 3 объекта (план счетов в конфигураторе, план счетов в предприятии и справочник представлений) максимально соответствовали образцу из 7-70-282.
14сп.	Отчеты\Оборотка за I кв 2019 с подразделами, сохранить - Оборотка1.xls.
15ск.	Администрирование\Сохрани  ь данные - Архив3. Очень важный архив, от него, скорее всего, будем плясать дальше.
16ск.	Конфигурация\Загрузить изменённую конфигурацию из 1Cv7.md от 7-70-283 (п 07в), попытаться сохранить. Прокатило - радоваться и отдыхать! Нет - закрываем всё и оставляем как память. Будем смотреть часто.
17вк.	Администрирование\Восстан  вить данные - Архив3.
18вп.	При помощи 1cUniCode.ert правильно перенумеровать все существующие документы "Операция", чтобы не было проблем на следующем шаге.
19вп.	Сервис\Свёртка бухгалтерских итогов - свернуть базу на 31.12.2018. Документы пометить на удаление, через 00 счет.
20вп.	Операции\Удаление помеченных объектов.
21вп.	Отчеты\Оборотка за I кв 2019 с подразделами, сохранить - Оборотка2.xls, сравнить с Оборотка1.xls. Должны совпадать.
22вп.	При помощи Export77.ert произвести выгрузку всех справочников, всех документов и даже констант за период с 31.12.2018 по 31.12.2030 в текстовый файл Текст1.txt.
23нпм.	При входе в новую базу НЕ ПРОИЗОДИТЬ первоначальное заполнение справочников и констант!!!
24нп.	При помощи Import77.ert произвести загрузку всех данных из текстового файла Текст1.txt.
25нп.	Отчеты\Оборотка за I кв 2019 с подразделами, сохранить - Оборотка3.xls. Сравнить с Оборотка2.xls и Оборотка1.xls. Всё должно совпадать!
26нк.	Конфигурация\Загрузить изменённую конфигурацию из 1Cv7.md от 7-70-283 (п 07в), сохранить. Принять изменения.
27нк.	Администрирование\Сохрани  ь данные - Архив4. На всякий случай как стартовый.
28нп.	Убедиться в завершении обновления по соответствующим системным сообщениям. Дальнейшую работу производить В ЭТОЙ БАЗЕ.

----------


## Drugoy

Угробили предыдущее сообщение. Ни удалить, ни отредактировать не могу...

----------


## Drugoy

> Если сделали, подскажите как, у меня при обновлении тоже ругается при сохранении конфигурации...
> 
> Количество субконто счета %s превышает максимально возможное! 12.8.1
> 
> Если кто-то встречал подобную ошибку и разобрался - отпишитесь, пожалуйста


Инструкция TYT

----------

maxximulusa (27.07.2019), Refox (26.07.2019), Ukei (27.07.2019)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Если сделали, подскажите как, у меня при обновлении тоже ругается при сохранении конфигурации...
> Количество субконто счета %s превышает максимально возможное! 12.8.1
> Если кто-то встречал подобную ошибку и разобрался - отпишитесь, пожалуйста





> Инструкция TYT


Извините, инструкция как-то долго ведёт к цели, ИМХО - всё проще, ведь ключевая фраза "*Количество субконто*".
По умолчанию это количество рано трём, а рукожопые программеры из рейтинга на удаляемых счетах довели количество > 3.

Поэтому, при обновлении конфигураций с 282 на 283, *не надо* сразу сохранять изменения, а зайти в свойства "*Планы счетов*" (дважды кликнуть мышью в дереве конфигурации), и увеличить "*Макс. количество субконто*" с *3* до  *5*.
После этого всё прекрасно сохраняется. Затем немножко удаляем в режиме 1С: Предприятие:
Операции -> Справочники -> План счетов для выбора, где нужно удалить группы 128, 218, 339 и 417.
Для этого находим группу 1200, открываем ее, удаляем группу *128* со всеми элементами.
Повторяем это для 2100  -> *218*, 3300  ->  *339*, 4100  ->  *417*.
Операции -> Удаление помеченных объектов, удаляются все "плохие" старые счета со связанными элементами в справочнике "*План счетов для выбора*".
После чего в *конфигураторе*  восстанавливаем *Макс. количество субконто*  до *3* в объекте метаданных *Планы счетов*.
Как-то так...

----------

Drugoy (07.11.2019), X-myRzA (17.03.2021)

----------


## aljarreau

> Пожалуйста,  *З А П О М И Н А Е М*   родственную тему форума -  *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*


Добрый день!
извиняюсь что не в эту ветку написал, спс большое за линк.

----------


## 1skander

Спасибо огромное, помогло

----------


## bbiko

Здравствуйте помогите со выгрузкой ПП в банк клиент
при выгрузке  
конец файла
НазначениеПлатежа=Сумма 50*000-00  тенге  без налога
КодНазначенияПлатежа=710
ДатаВалютирования=30.07.2019
Валюта=KZT
Руководитель=Беков Т. А.
ГлавныйБухгалтер= . .
КонецДокумента
КонецФайла

в поле ГлавныйБухгалтер должно быть Не предусмотрено 
а у меня ..
и при импорте в банк выходить ошибка что должно быть Не предусмотрено 

Отвесттвенные лица  не заполнено  просто выбрано Главный бухгалтер для подписи в банковских документа Значение ФИО и должность не заполнено

заранее спасибо

----------


## bbiko

текста на стрнице банка

Уважаемые клиенты!
18.07.2019 00:00

17 июля 2019 года в целях оптимизации процессов по отправке платежей/переводов в Системе "Интернет-Банкинг"  была внедрена следующая доработка, а именно в случае если у Вас отсутствует Главный Бухгалтер:

    При ручном вводе платежа поле «Главный Бухгалтер» заполнится автоматически фразой «НЕ ПРЕДУСМОТРЕНО».
    При импорте файла (например из 1С) в поле «Главный Бухгалтер», в системе 1С, должен быть прописан один из трех следующих вариантов: «НЕ ПРЕДУСМОТРЕНО» или «НЕ ПРЕДУСМОТРЕН» или «НЕ ПРЕДУСМОТРЕНА».

В случае если в вашей бухгалтерской системе указано что-то отличное от указанных вариантов, то платеж/перевод не сможет быть осуществлен. Для отправки платежа/перевода можно вручную внести изменения в импортируемый файл или осуществить настройки в Вашей бухгалтерской системе, обратившись в Вашу сервисную компанию.

----------


## 1skander

Простите, банк БЦК?

----------


## ILIM87

Всем привет. Ребят у кого есть чистая база Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана, если не сложно скиньте ссылку

----------


## Ukei

> Всем привет. Ребят у кого есть чистая база Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана, если не сложно скиньте ссылку


 - Скачиваете любую установку и создаете из неё базу.

----------


## bbiko

> Простите, банк БЦК?


да  тот банк

----------


## ikalichkin

> Простите, банк БЦК?





> да  тот банк


Да какая разница, какой банк. Обработка  обмена п/п с банком использует один формат: 1CClientBankExchange, ВерсияФормата=*2.0*.
Если в ответственных лицах организаций реквизит *ГлавныйБухгалтерДляПодпис  иБанковскихДокументов*  не заполнен или отсутствует - исходящие платёжки не пройдут!
Самое банальное - для главбуха вбить значение  "НЕ", затем вместо пробела комбинацию *Alt+255*  (лучше где NumPad), затем уже   "ПРЕДУСМОТРЕН".
Можно заменить встроенную обработку *КлиентБанк* на внешнюю с изменениями в *Модуле объекта*, после цикла:

Для Каждого СтрокаОтв Из 
                ...
                ...
КонецЦикла;

// Добавить 
ДобавитьВСтроку(Буфер, *"ГлавныйБухгалтер=НЕ ПРЕДУСМОТРЕН"*);

----------

bbiko (31.07.2019), rednomads (01.08.2019)

----------


## bbiko

при использовании Alt+255
ГлавныйБухгалтер=НЕ ПРЕДУСМОТРЕНО . .
КонецДокумента
КонецФайла

----------


## влад666

Здраствуйте у кого есть релиз (2.0.13.1) для конфигурации «Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана» ред. 2.0

----------


## bbiko

спасибо получилось
остается проблема с DirectBank

ошибки

Не удалось получить информацию о порте подключения от ESS-Client
Ошибка работы с Интернет:  Не могу установить соединение

----------


## bbiko

https://ib.bcc.kz/uploads/prog/bcc1cdirectbank.epf

----------


## bbiko

Ошибка инициализации внешнего модуля.
Код ошибки: ДО-

----------


## oksi

Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста, может есть 1С Казахстан для туристических агентств?

----------


## lensky67

Всем привет! Ребята, а у кого есть УТ для Казахстана?

----------


## Ukei

> Всем привет! Ребята, а у кого есть УТ для Казахстана?


 - См. 1-й пост темы.

----------


## влад666

Здраствуйте у кого есть релиз (2.0.13.1) для конфигурации «Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана» ред. 2.0

----------


## Виктор76

> Здраствуйте у кого есть релиз (2.0.13.1) для конфигурации «Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана» ред. 2.0


http://www.unibytes.com/6s.KUFrf18-L...3UgBB?referer=

----------

Ukei (05.08.2019)

----------


## papulik

> http://www.unibytes.com/6s.KUFrf18-L...3UgBB?referer=


Спасибо. а версий БУ для государственных предприятий Казахстана 2.0.11 и 2.0.12 у вас нет случайно?

----------


## Виктор76

> Спасибо. а версий БУ для государственных предприятий Казахстана 2.0.11 и 2.0.12 у вас нет случайно?


http://www.unibytes.com/folder/oz6RhdGkPCsB

----------

Ukei (05.08.2019)

----------


## papulik

> http://www.unibytes.com/folder/oz6RhdGkPCsB


Это ссылка на БУ для государственных Учреждений, а мне необходимо для Государственных предприятий

----------


## aigar

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Vys8/5wubt8rLN

----------

ikalichkin (05.08.2019), Ukei (05.08.2019)

----------


## mthome

Установится ли на платформу 8.2.19.130 отученная, конфигурация UTKz 3.4.4.46?Или нужно ставить UTKz 2.2.17.4
Спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

> Установится ли на платформу 8.2.19.130 отученная, конфигурация UTKz 3.4.4.46?Или нужно ставить UTKz 2.2.17.4
> Спасибо


Если так уверенно рассуждаете о релизах UTKz, смею надеяться, что они у Вас присутствуют, следовательно тупой вопрос:
А что мешает посмотреть файл *ReadMe.txt*, где всё ясно и понятно?



> Внимание! Версия 2.2.17 конфигурации "Управление торговлей для Казахстана",
> редакция 2.2, предназначена для использования с версией системы
> 1С:Предприятие 8.3 не ниже 8.3.8.2197





> Текущая версия конфигурации "Управление торговлей для Казахстана", редакция 3.4
> предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.3
> не ниже 8.3.11.3133.

----------


## Александр1С8

Добрый день!Дайте пожалуйста крипто билибиотку для ЭСФ Казахстан

----------


## Александр1С8

Добрый день!Дайте пожалуйста крипто библиотеку для ЭСФ Казахстан

----------


## olga_ze

Добрый день! Подскажите есть ли для конфигурации Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0.30.1 дополнительный отчёт фно 300 версии 25_143 от 27.06.2019? Или пока его ещё нет?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день!Дайте пожалуйста крипто билибиотку для ЭСФ Казахстан


Пожалуйста, читайте ВСЕ посты выбранной темы, и обрящете...
Несколько достаёт переадресовывать НЕчитающих на родственную тему: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день! Подскажите есть ли для конфигурации Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0.30.1 дополнительный отчёт фно 300 версии 25_143 от 27.06.2019? Или пока его ещё нет?


Вы не переживайте, выгружайте 300 из 1С xml 25_*142*, а программа СОНО при импорте сама превратит его в 25_*143*, конечно же при установленном шаблоне form_300_00_v25_r143.tar.bz2

----------


## Александр1С8

Спасибо

----------


## aslay

> Добрый день!Дайте пожалуйста крипто библиотеку для ЭСФ Казахстан


Дружище, если не нашел, то могу поделится. чиркани. По ссылке ниже она есть, т.к., я тоже тут ее нашел))). очень удобная штучка.

----------


## treker666

> Добрый день! Подскажите есть ли для конфигурации Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0.30.1 дополнительный отчёт фно 300 версии 25_143 от 27.06.2019? Или пока его ещё нет?


В конфигурации 3.0.30.1 уже сидит обновленный регламентированный отчет форма 300 версии 25_143 от 27.06.2019

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день есть ли у кого то DirectBank (прямой обмен с банком) для 1с 8.3 Казахстан? Хотелось бы реализовать прямой обмен с банком

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день есть ли у кого то DirectBank (прямой обмен с банком) для 1с 8.3 Казахстан? Хотелось бы реализовать прямой обмен с банком


Во-первых, DirectBank нормально работает в 4-5 банках РК : Народный, ЦентрКредит, др. не помню, можно глянуть на сайте 1С.
Во-вторых, DirectBank настраивается через процедуру, высылаемую самим банком, причём для самого обмена с банком используется встроенная в 1С обработка КлиентБанк, где немало ошибок и недоработок...
В третьих, по моему опыту с БЦК, пароль (от профиля e-token) *не храниться* во время сессии 1С, поэтому для продолжения работы с  DirectBank через 5 минут вылета приходиться заново  его  вводить, что не очень гут...
     Так что, имхо, минусов больше чем плюсов! Тем не менее, удачи!!!

----------


## Asisdes

Доброго дня! Коллеги, никто не видел билеты на специалиста-консультанта по бухгалтерии Казахстана?! Хочу попробовать сдать. Российские вообще не подходят...

----------


## Виктор76

друзья и коллеги кто ни будь поделитесь пжл базой для КСК......

----------


## Игорь2805

никак не могу найти
где скачать 1 с бухгалтерия последнюю версию
и конфигурацию к ней
подскажите плиз
в вете ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ
показывает файлы размером 7 гигов
но 1с столько же не весит

----------


## biofox

они что то давно не выкладывают чисто конфигурации, последняя была BPKz_3.0.23.3_setup.zip (481.9 MB) , я ее скачал и обновил до последней, а платформу я качал в статье "ПЛАТФОРМА 1С:8.x - ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ на платформу!"

----------


## dimus_lug

> ДВ. А кто нибудь пробовал обновить 7ку? ошибок не было? ругается на 323 и у32.3, никак не соображу в чем там проблема


Обновите путем объединия конфигураций.
Обычно помогает!

----------


## caipo

> *НАСТРОЙКА В 1С РАБОТЫ С ИНФОРМАЦИОННОЙ СИСТЕМОЙ ЭЛЕКТРОННЫХ СЧЕТОВ-ФАКТУР*
> 
> 1. Зарегистрировать организацию на сайте *ИС ЭСФ*, нужно иметь 2 пары ключей на руководителя (как ЮЛ + на себя как ФЛ). ИП - только 1 пара ключей ЭЦП (ФЛ) 
> 
> 2. Иметь процедуры, подтверждающие лицензионность ПРЯМОГО обмена ЭСФ: 
> можно скачать 
> *Для 2.0*
> *Для 3.0*
> Процедуры выполняются через файл->открыть, выбираем нужную (для 2.0 или 3.0), после запуска "педалькой" (...) выбираем организацию, жмём [Выполнить], закрыли.
> ...


Дай Бог тебе здоровья, добрый человек!

----------

biofox (21.08.2019), dastantdk (18.07.2020), Александр1С8 (23.08.2019)

----------


## Nell*

Доброго времени суток, есть у кого обновления на Зарплата управление персоналом 8 для Казахстана, 3.0 с 3.0.6.3? Плиз!!
 unibytes.com висит вторые сутки, коды в смс не приходят. Засада какая-то.

----------


## biofox

> Доброго времени суток, есть у кого обновления на Зарплата управление персоналом 8 для Казахстана, 3.0 с 3.0.6.3? Плиз!!
>  unibytes.com висит вторые сутки, коды в смс не приходят. Засада какая-то.


Вот нашел такой посмотри мб подойдет  http://file.sampo.ru/3fwr63/

----------

Nell* (22.08.2019)

----------


## Nell*

Спасибо, но 3.0.6.3 как раз есть, нужны обновления дальше

----------


## papulik

Поделитесь, если есть возможность, УПРАВЛЕНИЕ ЗАТРАТАМИ НА АВТОТРАНСПОРТ. ПУТЕВЫЕ ЛИСТЫ для 1С 8.3 Бухгалтерия Казахстана

----------


## biofox

> Спасибо, но 3.0.6.3 как раз есть, нужны обновления дальше


Завтра утром сделаю

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго времени суток, есть у кого обновления на Зарплата управление персоналом 8 для Казахстана, 3.0 с 3.0.6.3?


https://yadi.sk/d/-ndMq_Z1LlG09A
Хочу отметить, что обновление *3.0.6.8* является узловым: можно продолжить обновлять ветку 3.0 (3.0.6.8-3.0.6.11-3.0.6.13), а можно перепрыгнуть на *3.1.1.20*. Удачи!

----------

Nell* (22.08.2019), rednomads (26.08.2019), Ukei (23.08.2019)

----------


## Nell*

Спасибо!!

----------


## biofox

Спасибо, но 3.0.6.3 как раз есть, нужны обновления дальше

http://file.sampo.ru/824t6w/ Вот посмотри

----------

Ukei (23.08.2019)

----------


## Александр1С8

Человечище.Спасибо

----------


## eldorado

Добрый вечер, народ кто может подсказать как внешнюю обработку подгрузить в 1С нос таким образом что бы ее невозможно было далее выгрузить из конфигурации и использовать с другой базой? Вообщем в идеале загрузить обработку вывести кнопку запуска этой обработки на панель инструментов или в меню, что бы пользователь мог только запускать обработку и работать с ней, но не имел возможности сохранить эту обработку для дальнейшего использования не с данной базой. Кто может подсказать как защитится?

----------


## murrexso

> Добрый вечер, народ кто может подсказать как внешнюю обработку подгрузить в 1С нос таким образом что бы ее невозможно было далее выгрузить из конфигурации и использовать с другой базой? Вообщем в идеале загрузить обработку вывести кнопку запуска этой обработки на панель инструментов или в меню, что бы пользователь мог только запускать обработку и работать с ней, но не имел возможности сохранить эту обработку для дальнейшего использования не с данной базой. Кто может подсказать как защитится?


Ввести признак в базу,тоесть к примеру в обработке дописать обращение к предприятию по имени, а где не будет этого имени там "ложь". Как самый простой пример.

----------

eldorado (02.09.2019)

----------


## eldorado

Я к сожалению не программер 1с, если это не сложная процедура то не могли бы вы объяснить как это сделать подробнее или ткнуть пальцем где почитать? Максимум что я смог сделать это защитить паролем модуль самой обработки, но это не исключает экспорта данной обработки и использования обработки третьими лицами

----------


## cntkf

Всем привет! Поделитесь дополнением для Бухгалтерии 3.0.30.1, обработка "Обмен электронными счетами фактурами" от 16.08.2019.

----------


## murrexso

> Я к сожалению не программер 1с, если это не сложная процедура то не могли бы вы объяснить как это сделать подробнее или ткнуть пальцем где почитать? Максимум что я смог сделать это защитить паролем модуль самой обработки, но это не исключает экспорта данной обработки и использования обработки третьими лицами


Если поймете принцип слк, то исключит. Даже не знаю, кроме кода куда ткнуть.Вот черновой вариант на примере одной из обработок. Задаем "уникальный индификатор"  ,а уже как привяжете и куда и как совместите его с обработкой, уже только Ваша фантазия.Тоесть  уникальным индификатором может быть и  название предприятия и код, без которой она просто не заработает.
Как по мне, самый простой вариант.
22.jpg
23.jpg

----------

eldorado (02.09.2019)

----------


## TEV

> Всем привет! Поделитесь дополнением для Бухгалтерии 3.0.30.1, обработка "Обмен электронными счетами фактурами" от 16.08.2019.


https://yadi.sk/d/q3PumTfH56eKjA

----------

666Rebel666 (24.08.2019), cntkf (26.08.2019), Nell* (26.08.2019), Ukei (25.08.2019)

----------


## mr.kalinihta

Всем доброго дня!

Поделитесь пожалуйста пустой базой 8.3 для Казахстана обновленной по данный момент. И если возможно с обновленным модулем передачи и работы с электронными с/ф

----------


## mr.kalinihta

P.S. Конфигурация Бухгалтерия для Казахстана

----------


## angel710

Добрый вечер Всем!!!Хотел сделать переход редакций 2.0 на 3.0,у кого есть обновление для Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, разработка для Казахстана:(2.0.29.3)???

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всем доброго дня!
> Поделитесь пожалуйста пустой базой 8.3 для Казахстана обновленной по данный момент. И если возможно с обновленным модулем передачи и работы с электронными с/ф


Смотрим пост *#92* в родственной теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*
Дополнение для Бухгалтерии 3.0.30.1 есть в этой же теме, скачиваем, устанавливаем... В общем, работаем товарищи!


*angel710*, Вам тоже в родственную тему: *пост #65*

P.S. Пожалуйста, ищем *внимательно* и ВЕЗДЕ!

----------

angel710 (29.08.2019), murrexso (28.08.2019)

----------


## Asulan

Всем привет, дайте ссылку на новую установочную конфигурацию 1с розница. Спасибо

----------


## murrexso

> Всем привет, дайте ссылку на новую установочную конфигурацию 1с розница. Спасибо


Последняя установочная 2.2.1.15. Далее добивать обновлениями:
http://www.unibytes.com/folder/LlrD_qOAirwB

----------

Ukei (28.08.2019)

----------


## angel710

Блин я не правильно вопрос написал,у меня такая проблемка,в данный момент у меня есть рабочая база редакция 2.0 я ее хотел перевести на редакцию 3.0,как можно будет ее перевести?есть ли инструкция?

----------


## murrexso

> Блин я не правильно вопрос написал,у меня такая проблемка,в данный момент у меня есть рабочая база редакция 2.0 я ее хотел перевести на редакцию 3.0,как можно будет ее перевести?есть ли инструкция?


Да тут и инструкции не нужно.
Добиваете до 2.0.30.1( не до последней). Далее  применить обновление  3.0.30.1. И все, у Вас 3.0.:rolleyes:

----------


## angel710

Спасибо Большое!!!!! Получилось до редакций 3.0 обновить базу!!!

----------


## bbiko

Здравствуйте. Помогите с выбором лицензии и выбором конфы и связки 

1 Вопрос. Имеется Бухгалтерия для Казахстана. Настроена программные однопользовательские лицензий на 3 компах.
Опубликовали базу через Модуль расширение веб что бы организовать доступ к базе из другого города. При первом входе вроде вошли, но при последующем сообщение что нет Свободной лицензии. и локальный пользователь тоже не может зайти. пришлось удалить опубликованную базу через конфигуратор. 
Что будет если использовать многопользовательскую, опубликовано на Apache

2. Хотим сделать автоматизацию магазина. Будет и оптовая продажа и розничная. хотим одну точку (розничный магазин)подключить через интернет. Всего 9 пользователей. Как лучше организовать Все на Управление торговлей или на Рознице или в связке. 
Здесь тоже возникает вопросы по лицензированию. Хотим организовать сервер + postgres и удаленное подключение к нему. 8 пользователей локально один через интернет (веб клиент) розничный магазин. 


Вопросы по вызыванию  специалистов имеет некоторые трудности, так удаленно расположены. они говорят ввезите настроем. это более 300 км. 

Заранее спасибо всем!

----------


## murrexso

> Здравствуйте. Помогите с выбором лицензии и выбором конфы и связки 
> 
> 1 Вопрос. Имеется Бухгалтерия для Казахстана. Настроена программные однопользовательские лицензий на 3 компах.
> Опубликовали базу через Модуль расширение веб что бы организовать доступ к базе из другого города. При первом входе вроде вошли, но при последующем сообщение что нет Свободной лицензии. и локальный пользователь тоже не может зайти. пришлось удалить опубликованную базу через конфигуратор. 
> Что будет если использовать многопользовательскую, опубликовано на Apache
> 
> 2. Хотим сделать автоматизацию магазина. Будет и оптовая продажа и розничная. хотим одну точку (розничный магазин)подключить через интернет. Всего 9 пользователей. Как лучше организовать Все на Управление торговлей или на Рознице или в связке. 
> Здесь тоже возникает вопросы по лицензированию. Хотим организовать сервер + postgres и удаленное подключение к нему. 8 пользователей локально один через интернет (веб клиент) розничный магазин. 
> 
> ...


Френчи 1С на Вас молиться будут.:D А если честно,то на вашем месте я бы поступил немного по другому в плане лицензий. 
Ответы, при условии, что "условия" не изменятся и все по белому и чистому. Всегда пишу мало букв, но как-то меня понимают.:rolleyes:
1.Сами ответили на свой вопрос. Естественно , что однопользовательская лицензия тут  не подходит. В вашем случаи подходит больше многопользовательская на 5 пользователей.
2. Самый лучший вариант, как по мне, то это УТ,с Битриксом дружит на ура по сравнению с Розницей, распределенный обмен отличный.  УТ - это основа, для нее есть все, дописать и перевернуть можно все, что можно. В связке лично я не вижу смысла. Если про лицензирование: многопользовательская на 10 мест.

----------

bbiko (31.08.2019)

----------


## bbiko

спасибо
если развернуть 1с сервер + база на posrgres-е    то придется липокупать и лицензию на сервер и на пользователей 
с этим лицензированием непонятно

----------


## влад666

у кого есть 1с Ломбард для Казахстана последняя версия?

----------


## Yxrain

> спасибо
> если развернуть 1с сервер + база на posrgres-е    то придется липокупать и лицензию на сервер и на пользователей 
> с этим лицензированием непонятно


лицензию на сервер приобрести придется, так как postgresql базу поднимет, но соединить клиента с ней поможет именно 1с-сервер. где-то читал что для веб сервера нужна многопользовательская лицензия(могу ошибаться).

----------

bbiko (02.09.2019), murrexso (02.09.2019)

----------


## murrexso

Может у кого что-нибудь есть по обменникам для Казахстана? Сырое,старое, не обязательно новое...Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Может у кого что-нибудь есть по обменникам для Казахстана? Сырое,старое, не обязательно новое...Заранее спасибо!


Смесь доработок (в т.ч. обменные операции) под 2.0 *СКАЧАТЬ*

----------

cntkf (13.09.2019), miromaks21 (02.10.2019), murrexso (06.09.2019)

----------


## Сергеё

Всем привет.
Есть у кого нибудь - Мекеме: Бюджетное планирование и финансирование?

----------


## Asisdes

Доброго вечера коллеги!
Есть ли у кого вопросы от специалиста-консультанта по бухгалтерии для Казахстана.
Буду благодарен если у кого остались.

----------


## влад666

Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана релиз (2.0.14.1) у кого есть?

----------


## Asisdes

Доброго дня! В соседней ветке была Аптека 1С-Рейтинга для Казахстана
но там СЛК лицензия, не ни у кого от ученной?!

----------


## aljarreau

всем привет!
ребята у кого есть модуль ЭСФ-7.7?
выложите пожалуйста.

----------


## L_elektronika

Друзья если ли для Казахстана Розница.Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи?

----------


## ikalichkin

> всем привет!
> ребята у кого есть модуль ЭСФ-7.7?
> выложите пожалуйста.


А такой модуль в природе существует?
На родственном (оригинальном) сайте не раз пытался объединить усилия, но кроме незаконченной обработки по импорту-экспорту ЭСФ, причём в самописной торговле, ничего не проскальзывало. Как-то так...

----------


## ltany

Здравствуйте. 1С автоломбард для Казахстана есть у кого-нибудь? Желательно последний.

----------


## murrexso

> Друзья если ли для Казахстана Розница.Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи?


А чем обычная розница или ут  не подходят? Для электронники ее и дописывать по сути не нужно.
В 90 процентах случаев отраслевые и не нужны.

----------


## Ukei

- Ребятки, есть у кого возможность поделиться релизами КУФИБ между 2.7.10.2 и 2.7.14.1? Был бы крайне признателен. Можно сюда, можно в ЛС. Обменник на свой выбор. Очень жду.

----------


## Alex_oit

Товарищи, есть у кого:
"Выпуск дополнения для «1С:Бухгалтерия для Казахстана»

Информационное сообщение № 3512 от 22.08.2019

Подготовлено дополнение к типовой конфигурации для Казахстана фирмы «1С»: «Бухгалтерия для Казахстана» версии 3.0.30.1 содержащее обновление обработки «Обмен электронными счетами-фактурами» от 16.08.2019 г."

Спасибо

----------


## murrexso

> Товарищи, есть у кого:
> "Выпуск дополнения для «1С:Бухгалтерия для Казахстана»
> 
> Информационное сообщение № 3512 от 22.08.2019
> 
> Подготовлено дополнение к типовой конфигурации для Казахстана фирмы «1С»: «Бухгалтерия для Казахстана» версии 3.0.30.1 содержащее обновление обработки «Обмен электронными счетами-фактурами» от 16.08.2019 г."
> 
> Спасибо


Обновите  3.0.31.2, там дополнение присутствует.
Если не хотите обновляться, то вот оно:
https://yadi.sk/d/A2XvEhEe4ar7MA

----------

Alex_oit (13.09.2019), Slon Dovolny (18.09.2019)

----------


## Alex_oit

> Обновите  3.0.31.2, там дополнение присутствует.
> Если не хотите обновляться, то вот оно:
> https://yadi.sk/d/A2XvEhEe4ar7MA


Обновили до 3.0.31.2 но при отправке ошибку выдает. Поле объекта не обнаружено (isBranchNonResident)

----------


## murrexso

> Обновили до 3.0.31.2 но при отправке ошибку выдает. Поле объекта не обнаружено (isBranchNonResident)


Правильно ругается! 
А при чем тут дополнение? Ошибка в заполнении . А в заполнении без скрина только гадать , что вы хотели указать и на что ругается.

----------


## Nell*

У меня тоже так ругается, причем 12.09 отправляли ЭСФ - уже с обновленной до 3.0.31.2 - было всё норм. Теперь ругается :rolleyes:

----------


## Nell*

Причем ругается и при получении ЭСФ

----------


## murrexso

Странно. Каждый день отправляем, нечего не ругается. А что пишет?Просто, чтобы разобраться, нужны скрины, закрасьте свои данные и контрагента и выложите. У меня часто клиенты ,что 1С ругается, но часто это заполнение где-то не внимательное или сайт не доступен.
Если про сегодня, то сайт не доступен...Это каждые выходные!

----------


## Nell*

> Странно. Каждый день отправляем, нечего не ругается. А что пишет?Просто, чтобы разобраться, нужны скрины, закрасьте свои данные и контрагента и выложите. У меня часто клиенты ,что 1С ругается, но часто это заполнение где-то не внимательное или сайт не доступен.
> Если про сегодня, то сайт не доступен...Это каждые выходные!


Да, вы правы. Дело было в сайте. Сегодня все работает.

----------


## Alex_oit

> Да, вы правы. Дело было в сайте. Сегодня все работает.


Гребаная эта вся система з**ла уже.

----------


## murrexso

> Гребаная эта вся система з**ла уже.


А самое поскудное, что когда сайт не доступен, эсф отправится может, даже если выдает ошибку. Потом только когда заработает , отобразит на портале эсф.Это уже третья или четвертая неделя так по выходным.

----------


## ikalichkin

Доброго времени суток! Кто может поделится  1С:Предприятие 8.Розница для Казахстана, *2.2.3.1* от 02.09.2019?

----------


## biofox

> Доброго времени суток! Кто может поделится  1С:Предприятие 8.Розница для Казахстана, *2.2.3.1* от 02.09.2019?


http://file.karelia.ru/f2rdsw/

----------

ikalichkin (16.09.2019), Ukei (16.09.2019)

----------


## Bar_Duck13

Добрый день. Подскажите как осуществляется переход с конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана редакция 2.0" на редакцию 3.0?

----------


## Yxrain

> Добрый день. Подскажите как осуществляется переход с конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана редакция 2.0" на редакцию 3.0?


описание:
https://yadi.sk/d/cW8hOCloLEZsyQ

----------

Bar_Duck13 (22.10.2019), Ukei (18.09.2019)

----------


## bbiko

Здравствуйте. У кого есть 1С  для строительной организации ? Скинете? Заранее спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте. У кого есть 1С  для строительной организации ? Скинете? Заранее спасибо


Старая с защитой конфигурация: *СКАЧАТЬ*l

----------

bbiko (18.09.2019), murrexso (20.09.2019)

----------


## Берик Махметов

Добрый день. Ссылка не активна, можно еще раз перезалить. Очень надо....

----------


## Берик Махметов

Добрый день. Ссылка на крипто библиотеку ЭСФ для 1С не активна на яндекс диске, можно еще раз перезалить. Очень надо....Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Берик Махметов

> Дружище, если не нашел, то могу поделится. чиркани. По ссылке ниже она есть, т.к., я тоже тут ее нашел))). очень удобная штучка.


Скинь пожалуйста. Очень надо....

----------


## SPetrov63

Добрый день.
На TeamViewer перестал помогать сброс ClientID. Работает только 5 минут.
М.б. знает кто-нибудь - что делать?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день.
> На TeamViewer перестал помогать сброс ClientID. Работает только 5 минут.
> М.б. знает кто-нибудь - что делать?


И у себя, и у клиента ставить одну из последних версий: *TeamViewer 14.2.8352*, пароль - 1.

----------

SPetrov63 (21.09.2019)

----------


## murrexso

> Старая с защитой конфигурация: *СКАЧАТЬ*l


Спасибо  огромное! Да с защитой какраз проблем и не возникло. Только я понимаю, что с обновлениями проблема...

----------


## Exaitor

> Добрый день. Ссылка на крипто библиотеку ЭСФ для 1С не активна на яндекс диске, можно еще раз перезалить. Очень надо....Заранее спасибо!


Поддерживаю

----------


## Exaitor

> Поддерживаю


Вопрос снимается. Нашел рабочую ссылку в сообщении #2652

----------


## artur_art_60

Здравствуйте, у кого-то есть самая новая версия 1С Бухгалтерия для Казахстана? Спасибо заранее!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте, у кого-то есть самая новая версия 1С Бухгалтерия для Казахстана? Спасибо заранее!


Готовые решения ИЩЕМ в родственной теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------


## artur_art_60

Ссылки в закреплённой теме убиты

----------


## bbiko

> Спасибо  огромное! Да с защитой какраз проблем и не возникло. Только я понимаю, что с обновлениями проблема...


как с защитой можете помоч хотели протестировать

----------


## murrexso

У кого есть Модуль "Казначейство" фирмы "Контротек" ? Желательно не взломанный, а то оттучивают так...

----------


## murrexso

> как с защитой можете помоч хотели протестировать


Пока не залью, несколько пунктов ругаются....

----------


## SPetrov63

> И у себя, и у клиента ставить одну из последних версий: *TeamViewer 14.2.8352*, пароль - 1.


Вот уж Спасибо и СПАСИБО!

----------


## Aibat1994

> - Ребятки, а установки "Свод отчетов для Казахстана" ни у кого нет случаем? Был бы благодарен.


На почту могу отправить

----------


## Берик Махметов

Всем привет. Кто может подсказать. Ситуация следующая. Есть 1С Бухгалтерия для Казахстана (платформа 8.3.15.1656 и конфигурация 3.0.31.2), то есть самые последние релизы. Лицензия имеется. НО, нет действующего договора ИТС. Из-за этого не могу настроить обмен электронными счетами-фактурами, т.к. не загружается криптографическая библиотека. Весь интернет перерыл, вроде нашел эту библиотеку, но она не загружается в 1С в режиме конфигурации. Программа ругается, говорит что эта версия не подходит. В общем просьба следующая: скиньте пожалуйста библиотеку последнюю и способ как ее зашить в 1С (желательно по подробней: заходим туда,  нажимает это и т.д.)... Заранее большое спасибо!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Aibat1994

> Всем привет. Кто может подсказать. Ситуация следующая. Есть 1С Бухгалтерия для Казахстана (платформа 8.3.15.1656 и конфигурация 3.0.31.2), то есть самые последние релизы. Лицензия имеется. НО, нет действующего договора ИТС. Из-за этого не могу настроить обмен электронными счетами-фактурами, т.к. не загружается криптографическая библиотека. Весь интернет перерыл, вроде нашел эту библиотеку, но она не загружается в 1С в режиме конфигурации. Программа ругается, говорит что эта версия не подходит. В общем просьба следующая: скиньте пожалуйста библиотеку последнюю и способ как ее зашить в 1С (желательно по подробней: заходим туда,  нажимает это и т.д.)... Заранее большое спасибо!!!!!!!!!


напишите на эту почту a-gumar@mail.ru

----------

Берик Махметов (22.09.2019)

----------


## Aibat1994

> Всем привет. Кто может подсказать. Ситуация следующая. Есть 1С Бухгалтерия для Казахстана (платформа 8.3.15.1656 и конфигурация 3.0.31.2), то есть самые последние релизы. Лицензия имеется. НО, нет действующего договора ИТС. Из-за этого не могу настроить обмен электронными счетами-фактурами, т.к. не загружается криптографическая библиотека. Весь интернет перерыл, вроде нашел эту библиотеку, но она не загружается в 1С в режиме конфигурации. Программа ругается, говорит что эта версия не подходит. В общем просьба следующая: скиньте пожалуйста библиотеку последнюю и способ как ее зашить в 1С (желательно по подробней: заходим туда,  нажимает это и т.д.)... Заранее большое спасибо!!!!!!!!!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2P1K/ArJ3DG6tA попробуйте по этой ссылке скачать обработку вроде работает

----------

Drugoy (16.01.2020), ltany (02.10.2019), Ukei (22.09.2019)

----------


## Aibat1994

> - Ребятки, а установки "Свод отчетов для Казахстана" ни у кого нет случаем? Был бы благодарен.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4ni4/qRXP6TAX8

----------

StAlf (23.09.2019), Ukei (22.09.2019), Берик Махметов (22.09.2019)

----------


## Берик Махметов

у меня вроде такие же обработки.
вопрос в том как их пришпандорить в 1С, чтобы она не просила установить библиотеку. Пошаговая инструкция нужна
https://prnt.sc/p96zay
https://prnt.sc/p96zl4

----------


## Берик Махметов

Вопрос закрыт. Помогли, спасибо Айбат)))

----------


## alishman001

доброе утро! у кого есть конфигурация 1С-РЕЙТИНГ: БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ ГОСУДАРСТВЕННОГО ПРЕДПРИЯТИЯ мне модуль госзакупки интересует может в других конфигурациях есть

----------


## ILIM87

Ребята скиньте пожалуйста релизы на Бухгалтерия государственного предприятия. Учебное заведение
2.1.35.2	
2.1.35.1
2.1.34.3	
2.1.35.1	
2.1.34.2	
2.1.34.1

----------


## ILIM87

Учебное заведение есть редакция 2.1 если она нужна то скинь контакты я тебе скину

----------

alishman001 (01.10.2019)

----------


## alishman001

> Учебное заведение есть редакция 2.1 если она нужна то скинь контакты я тебе скину


добрый день! скиньте мне тоже пожл alishmen@yandex.kz

----------


## Aibat1994

> Учебное заведение есть редакция 2.1 если она нужна то скинь контакты я тебе скину


Добрый день! Можете тоже скинуть a-gumar@mail.ru

----------


## Aibat1994

Добрый день! У кого нибудь есть конфигурации 1С-Рарус: Автоматизация 1С:Франчайзи для Казахстана и 1С-АРБИС Управление фирмой-франчайзи для Казахстана. Заранее спасибо

----------


## murrexso

> Учебное заведение есть редакция 2.1 если она нужна то скинь контакты я тебе скину


Можно и мне? Заранее спасибо!
murrexoff@yandex.ru

----------


## nurnurnur

Добрый день! У кого нибудь есть *Модуль "1С:Виртуальный склад"* от  ТОО «КАС Консалтинг» («Центр разработки», г. Костанай)

Специализированные сборки к:

"1С:Бухгалтерия 8.для Казахстана. Редакция 2.0"
*"1С:Предприятие 8. Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, редакция 2.0"*
"1С:Предприятие 8. Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана, редакция 1.3"

Модуль "1С:Виртуальный склад" выпускается в виде дополнения к типовой конфигурации.

Подробнее:

№4785-KZ 05.08.2019
Казахстан. Выпуск модуля «1С:Виртуальный склад» для типовых программных продуктов Казахстана, работающих в режиме «обычное приложение»
http://www.1c-batyr.kz/about/news/Ka...otayushchikhv/
http://www.1c-batyr.kz/about/news/Ka...otayushchikhv/

----------


## aragon

> Учебное заведение есть редакция 2.1 если она нужна то скинь контакты я тебе скину


Братва, а может для всех зальете ?

----------


## ILIM87

Учебное заведение редакция 2.1 для Казахстана
Вот держите ссылку
https://yadi.sk/d/kI8gd3SvLuE5eg

----------

aragon (01.10.2019)

----------


## nurnurnur

Добрый день! Интересует "Обработка для анализа учета по источникам происхождения и исправления выявленных ошибок". Эта обработка прилагается бесплатно к платному семинару (15 тысяч тенге) «Работа с источниками происхождения в конфигурации «Бухгалтерия для Казахстана» в ред 3.0. Ответы на Ваши вопросы», который проходит прямо сейчас 26.09.2019

Наша компания зажопилась заплатить. Хотелось бы потом посмотреть также этот семинар, но они его дают по ссылке по паролю. Запись семинара скорее всего будет разбита на массу кусочков только для веб-просмотра. Я бы скачал его по кусочкам и склеил, их как делал с другими.

Вообще говоря, масса чего нужного и полезного, но платного, проходит в интернете. Есть ли люди с платным доступом ? Можем ли скооперироваться? Пишите nur.nur.nur.88@mail.ru

----------


## ikalichkin

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь пожалуйста продуктом:
Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана *2.4.4.50* от 23.09.2019.
И, если есть возможность, то выложить *.cf файл.

----------


## aslay

Парни поделитесь обработкой Табель учета рабочего времени для Казахстана, пожалуйста

----------


## Aibat1994

Подскажите пожалуйста что за ошибка. Заранее спасибо. Гугл не помогает
https://prnt.sc/pd1u41
https://prnt.sc/pd1v40

----------


## Yxrain

> Подскажите пожалуйста что за ошибка. Заранее спасибо. Гугл не помогает
> https://prnt.sc/pd1u41
> https://prnt.sc/pd1v40


Здравствуйте. Релиз конфигурации и платформы? Кэш чистили?

----------


## baliar

Кто нибудь поделитесь cf Комплексной автоматизации 2.4 :blush: 
Везде на скачку есть только старая версия 2.1, а сидеть накатывать кучу релизов лень.

----------


## alishman001

Добрый день! поделитесь конфигурацией Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0 заранее спасибо

----------


## Aibat1994

> Здравствуйте. Релиз конфигурации и платформы? Кэш чистили?


Добрый день! Это установочная конфигурация 1С:Бухгалтерия строительной организации для Казахстана(1С: Рейтинг) релиз 3.0.9.3 а версия платформы 8.3.14.1565. При открытии базы начинается начальное заполнение данных и когда доходит 10% выдает ошибку
https://prnt.sc/pd8yl5
https://prnt.sc/pd1u41
https://prnt.sc/pd1v40
Кэш почистил не помогло

----------


## Yxrain

> Добрый день! Это установочная конфигурация 1С:Бухгалтерия строительной организации для Казахстана(1С: Рейтинг) релиз 3.0.9.3 а версия платформы 8.3.14.1565. При открытии базы начинается начальное заполнение данных и когда доходит 10% выдает ошибку
> https://prnt.sc/pd8yl5
> https://prnt.sc/pd1u41
> https://prnt.sc/pd1v40
> Кэш почистил не помогло


попробуйте версию платформы 8.3.11.3133.

----------

Aibat1994 (01.10.2019)

----------


## Aibat1994

> попробуйте версию платформы 8.3.11.3133.


Спасибо помогло

----------


## Aibat1994

> Добрый день! поделитесь конфигурацией Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0 заранее спасибо


https://yadi.sk/d/nbirITPr4F-w-w

----------

alishman001 (02.10.2019)

----------


## Aibat1994

Добрый вечер уважаемые форумчане где можно найти эмулятор " настройка связи с серверной лицензии " и по шаговая инструкция. Заранее спасибо!
https://prnt.sc/pdhhwp

----------


## serg_n1

> Добрый вечер уважаемые форумчане где можно найти эмулятор " настройка связи с серверной лицензии " и по шаговая инструкция. Заранее спасибо!
> https://prnt.sc/pdhhwp


помойму в природе таких нет

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день! поделитесь конфигурацией Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0 заранее спасибо


*Выбирайте*

----------

alishman001 (02.10.2019)

----------


## Aibat1994

> Зайдите в конфигуратор, создайте/измените пользователю права: _Администратор системы_, _Полные права_. И будет Вам счастье :)


Спасибо :)

----------


## Aibat1994

> Зайдите в конфигуратор, создайте/измените пользователю права: Администратор системы, Полные права. И будет Вам счастье


что то не получилось

----------


## ikalichkin

> что то не получилось


А что именно не получилось?

----------


## Aibat1994

> А что именно не получилось?


все что вы сказали сделал все ровно ошибка это на платформе 8.3.14.1565 а на платформе 8.3.11.3133 не было такой ошибки

----------


## ikalichkin

> все что вы сказали сделал все ровно ошибка это на платформе 8.3.14.1565 а на платформе 8.3.11.3133 не было такой ошибки


Кто-то писал, что платформа *8.3.14* работает с ошибками (я сейчас делал на 8.3.13).
1) Обновите платформу до *8.3.15*, х64 репак есть на форуме...
    Или откатится до  *8.3.13*
2) Полностью удалите базу БСО, и даже папку с ИБ.
3) Заново установите 3.0.9.3_setup, в режим 1С: Предприятие *НЕ* заходить, а сразу в конфигуратор->администрирование->пользователи и создаём user'a с полными правами и администратором системы.
4) Тут же в конфигураторе запускаем 1С: Предприятие под отладкой.
Всё должно получится!!!

----------


## alishman001

а там модуль госзакупки есть?

----------


## Asisdes

Коллеги , доброго дня! Есть ли конфа Общепит от Рейтинг 2.0.36 .
Можно не ломаную!

----------


## Джеки5

Всем привет, отправьте пожалуйста 1С ЗУП 8.3 новую базу. Спасибо

----------


## evg_90

Добрый день .Может кто нибудь поделиться криптобиблиотекой ЭСФ для версии 1С Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0.30.1

----------


## papulik

Поделитесь обновлением 2.0.14.1 конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана"

----------


## angel710

Добрый день! в 1с 8.3 в эсф нет кнопки признак происхождения "товар там в списке должна быть кнопка признак происхождения"Screenshot_8.jpg,можете подсказать что надо сделать?

----------


## Rustem07

> Добрый день .Может кто нибудь поделиться криптобиблиотекой ЭСФ для версии 1С Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0.30.1


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3Nn9/2v5XjcarY

----------

IPAS (02.03.2020), Ukei (09.10.2019)

----------


## Rustem07

> всем привет!
> ребята у кого есть модуль ЭСФ-7.7?
> выложите пожалуйста.


Пиши мне помогу...

----------


## Aibat1994

> Поделитесь обновлением 2.0.14.1 конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана"


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5mwx/2JzBhdtF3

----------

ikalichkin (09.10.2019), papulik (11.10.2019), raxmet (09.10.2019), Ukei (09.10.2019)

----------


## Asisdes

> Добрый день! в 1с 8.3 в эсф нет кнопки признак происхождения "товар там в списке должна быть кнопка признак происхождения"Screenshot_8.jpg,можете подсказать что надо сделать?


Что то вы все напутали. 
Во-первых, у вас там одна кнопка, потому что у вас выключен учет по Источникам происхождения, поэтому 2 кнопки "Источники" там и нет.
Во-вторых, если у вас учет по Источникам выключен, то во всех ЭСФ у вас будет выставляться признак "5", потмоу что программа не знает откуда у вас товар появился.
в-третьих, если все таки источники указать надо, то в форме документа вверху есть зеленый карандаш, который пр нажатие позволяет вам редактировать документ и можно в ручную заполнить требуемые реквизиты.
4. Есть правила заполнения ЭСФ построчное, там написано чем и что заполяется в каких случаях.

----------


## papulik

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5mwx/2JzBhdtF3


Спасибо. А нет ли случайно 1.0.33, 1.0.35, 1.0.36 и 1.0.37 обновлений БУ для ГП РК?

----------


## Rustem07

> Пиши мне помогу...


У меня есть 
Описание программы 
1) обработка "Загрузка ЭСФ" работает без использования dll, используется внешняя обработка "АнализаторXML.ert" и файлы XMLC.UTF, XMLC.WIN (они включены в архив). Теперь обработки не зависят от каких-либо DLL, поэтому не нужно настраивать запуск 1С7 в режиме совместимости WindowsXP и от имени Администратора.

новое в версии 03.09.19:
1) выгрузка в кодировке UTF-8 выполняется без использования dll, используются только файлы XMLC.UTF, XMLC.WIN (они включены в архив);
2) покупатель "Нерезидент", если у контрагента не указан БИН, но указана страна, не Казахстан.
3) покупатель "Розница", если БИН не указан и не указана страна (или указана страна KZ) и тип контрагента "Частное лицо".

новое в версии 21.08.19:
1) в обработку "выгрузка СФ.ert" добавлена функция просмотра ЭСФ;
2) Грузоотправитель и Грузополучатель выгружаются, если хотя бы один из них выбран в СФ. Причем если не указан Грузоотправитель, тогда в место него выгружается Организация, и если не указан Грузополучатель, тогда будет выгружаться Контрагент.

----------


## Rustem07

> всем привет!
> ребята у кого есть модуль ЭСФ-7.7?
> выложите пожалуйста.


Скрин
Безымянный.jpg

----------


## vasilii2040

Добрый день .Может кто нибудь поделиться обновлением 1С Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0.32.1. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## shamkin

https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D0%9A!/page11

----------

vasilii2040 (10.10.2019)

----------


## Aibat1994

> Спасибо. А нет ли случайно 1.0.33, 1.0.35, 1.0.36 и 1.0.37 обновлений БУ для ГП РК?


https://yadi.sk/d/-h9anmf-uvxnAQ

----------

ikalichkin (11.10.2019), lived08 (15.10.2019), papulik (11.10.2019), Ukei (11.10.2019)

----------


## papulik

> https://yadi.sk/d/-h9anmf-uvxnAQ


Спасибо большое еще раз. А не завалялось ли у вас еще версий обновлений 2.0.6 и 2.0.7 на БУ для ГП?

----------


## shpatel7

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть обновлением Бух для Казахстана, ред3.0 релиз нужен 3.0.12. Заранее благодарен

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть обновлением Бух для Казахстана, ред3.0 релиз нужен 3.0.12. Заранее благодарен


*3_0_12_14_updsetup*

----------

shpatel7 (13.10.2019), Ukei (15.10.2019)

----------


## CarlCori

Добрый день. Нужны обновления конфигурации с 256 релиза и дальше. Если у кого есть, буду признателен.

----------


## Aibat1994

> Спасибо большое еще раз. А не завалялось ли у вас еще версий обновлений 2.0.6 и 2.0.7 на БУ для ГП?


https://yadi.sk/d/Wgrda3YA1Oducw

----------


## Aibat1994

> Спасибо большое еще раз. А не завалялось ли у вас еще версий обновлений 2.0.6 и 2.0.7 на БУ для ГП?


https://yadi.sk/d/Wgrda3YA1Oducw

----------


## Aibat1994

> *3_0_12_14_updsetup*


https://yadi.sk/d/Pi1z8AKj4drnmg

----------


## Aibat1994

> Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть обновлением Бух для Казахстана, ред3.0 релиз нужен 3.0.12. Заранее благодарен


https://yadi.sk/d/Pi1z8AKj4drnmg

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. Нужны обновления конфигурации с 256 релиза и дальше. Если у кого есть, буду признателен.


Я так понимаю, что Вы про Бух РК 7.7?
В таком случае (при наличии 7z-архиватора): R770_255_283

----------

CarlCori (17.10.2019)

----------


## murrexso

Может у кого что-нибудь есть с металлоконструкциями, а именно встроенный раскрой?

----------


## bbiko

Здравствуйте. 
Нужна обработка обмена данными с Frontol 6 и УТ 3.2  что бы настроить обмен через e-mail.
Есть АТОЛ Расширенная но они для 8.2 
Хотим чтобы через обмен передавались автоматические скидки и.т.д.
Можете поможете через инфорстарт скачать,

----------


## CarlCori

Да, именно к ней. Спасибо.

----------


## rednomads

Добрый вечер всем! кто поделится установщиком конфигурации, пустой базой, выгрузкой, последней актуальной версией "Упр. Небол. Фирм. КЗ"

----------


## WmRidder

Доброе время суток ... Очень надо Управление Сервисным Центром для Казахстана ...

----------


## scriner

Добрый день.
Кто нибудь может выложить BPKz_3.0.32.1_updsetup.zip (153.26 MB) на яндекс диск? с unibytes невозможно скачать, даже при оплате подписки, окно висит в статусе ожидания и бесконечной загрузки. Пробовал VPN, не помогает.

----------


## Asisdes

> Добрый день.
> Кто нибудь может выложить BPKz_3.0.32.1_updsetup.zip (153.26 MB) на яндекс диск? с unibytes невозможно скачать, даже при оплате подписки, окно висит в статусе ожидания и бесконечной загрузки. Пробовал VPN, не помогает.


https://yadi.sk/d/9psc31eIoh0yaQ   БК  ПРОФ

----------

Ukei (23.10.2019)

----------


## Serg89

Доброго дня! Скачал саму платформу 8.3 64-бит по ссылке.. Скачал архив 8.3.15.1700_Complex на 7,4 гига, скачал с рутрекера про версию от нефиг делать на 50 гигов с кучей архивов..)) Никак не пойму что делать после установки платформы.. Какие файлы конфигурации мне надо допом скачать? Типа какой установить и потом обновлять, я так понимаю. Или не понимаю, что скорее всего. )) Сам не бухгалтер и не франч, тем более )), просто жене хочу поставить на новый комп. Когда-то устанавливал ей 8,2 версию. но уже не помню последовательность действий. Кому не в лом, опишите последовательность действий и какие файлы мне надо кроме платформы качнуть, чтобы была самая свежая версия. Или может где есть мурзилка какая-нить..
PS Кста, при установке платформы есть куча вариков-всякие тонкие клиенты и прочее.. Если мне нужна прога для одного буха то мне ничего этого не надо же устанавливать? Типа там для сервака допы идут.? Или все же что-то надо еще отмечать при установке? Сорян за ламерские вопросы..

----------


## Rustem07

Салам, могу помочь  пиши в личку

----------


## Rustem07

Добрый вечер!
Кого интересует Электронные акты выполненных работ и Электронные счета-фактуры для в 1С:7.7 
для конфигураций 1С:7. 7 «Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана» редакция 2. 5 и "Торговля + Склад для Казахстана" редакция 1. 0:

----------


## Rustem07

Реализован в виде внешних обработок, изменение конфигурации не требуется...

----------


## Klas

доброй ночи, обновил розницу и пропал эмулятор фискальный, кто знает как его туда установить и где взять?

----------


## Rustem07

> доброй ночи, обновил розницу и пропал эмулятор фискальный, кто знает как его туда установить и где взять?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LXbi/3Bzw2Gdsq попробуйте эту прогу

----------


## Rustem07

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LXbi/3Bzw2Gdsq попробуйте эту прогу


Сорри не та ссылка
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3aDh/42dTpwa7P

----------


## Klas

спасибо, но не помогло, пишет не могу установить драйвер.

----------


## asden

Парни а есть у кого конфа для обменника ?

----------


## Serg89

> Салам, могу помочь  пиши в личку


Рустем, спасибо за предложение, но.. На своем компе я предпочитаю сам хозяйничать, не сочти за паранойю..))

----------


## papulik

Подскажите, где взять внешную печатную форму Счета на оплату, в которой есть возможность вставить рисунок печати или как это можно реализовать в стандартной конфигурации Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0.32?

----------


## murrexso

> Доброго дня! Скачал саму платформу 8.3 64-бит по ссылке.. Скачал архив 8.3.15.1700_Complex на 7,4 гига, скачал с рутрекера про версию от нефиг делать на 50 гигов с кучей архивов..)) Никак не пойму что делать после установки платформы.. Какие файлы конфигурации мне надо допом скачать? Типа какой установить и потом обновлять, я так понимаю. Или не понимаю, что скорее всего. )) Сам не бухгалтер и не франч, тем более )), просто жене хочу поставить на новый комп. Когда-то устанавливал ей 8,2 версию. но уже не помню последовательность действий. Кому не в лом, опишите последовательность действий и какие файлы мне надо кроме платформы качнуть, чтобы была самая свежая версия. Или может где есть мурзилка какая-нить..
> PS Кста, при установке платформы есть куча вариков-всякие тонкие клиенты и прочее.. Если мне нужна прога для одного буха то мне ничего этого не надо же устанавливать? Типа там для сервака допы идут.? Или все же что-то надо еще отмечать при установке? Сорян за ламерские вопросы..


Пиши в личку, помогу, естественно не бесплатно!

----------


## murrexso

> Подскажите, где взять внешную печатную форму Счета на оплату, в которой есть возможность вставить рисунок печати или как это можно реализовать в стандартной конфигурации Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0.32?


Напишите в личку, доработаю текущую и вставлю в форму, то, что вам нужно!Не бесплатно!

----------


## murrexso

> спасибо, но не помогло, пишет не могу установить драйвер.


Напишите в личку, помогу, естественно не бесплатно.

----------


## baliar

Поделитесь свежим cf ЗУП 3.1

----------


## rednomads

Добрый день!
Поделитесь пожалуйста шаблонами для ЗУП 2.0

----------


## murrexso

> Поделитесь свежим cf ЗУП 3.1


Есть свежий ЗУП, напишите в личку, могу сбросить выгрузку  не бесплатно.

----------


## biofox

Интересно Администрация сайта одобряет вот это вот Не Бесплатно со стороны "murrexso" ?

----------


## murrexso

> Интересно Администрация сайта одобряет вот это вот Не Бесплатно со стороны "murrexso" ?


А какой конкретно пункт правил форума я нарушаю? Я не оставляю ссылки на сторонние ресурсы, не занимаюсь рекламой, как и обманом, а просто предлагаю альтернативу, но ведь Вам никто не запрещает  и другим БЕСПЛАТНО чем-то делиться, не так ли?Да и это не ради денег делается...
Поймите из этой публики никто не напишет мне, все будут ждать манны небесной!
Просто хочется немного чтобы "посредники" успокоились.

----------


## valdis_pel

*ПЕРВЫЙ ЭТАП:* Установка Технологической платформы 1С (так сказать Основа основ или "Песочница", где будут "играть" (исполняться/работать) Базы 1С по предустановленным Вами Конфигурациям (Правилам игр, если продолжить сравнение с "Песочницей") 

Версии платформы *RePack* и *Portable* не требует лечения

*Краткое описание устанавливаемых компонентов:*

[X] 1С:Предприятие — основные компоненты «1С:Предприятия», включая компоненты для администрирования, конфигурирования, толстый и тонкий клиент.
[X] 1С:Предприятие — тонкий клиент — компоненты тонкого клиента только для работы в клиент-серверном варианте.
[X] 1С:Предприятие — тонкий клиент, файловый вариант — компоненты тонкого клиента, включая компоненты для работы с файловым вариантом информационной базы.
[?] Сервер 1С:Предприятие — компоненты сервера «1С:Предприятия».
[?] Модули расширения веб-сервера — модули расширения веб-серверов, необходимые для работы веб-клиента и Web-сервисов.
[не нужно] Администрирование сервера 1С:Предприятия — дополнительные компоненты для администрирования кластера серверов «1С:Предприятия».
[Рус/Анг/Каз] Интерфейсы на разных языках — пользовательские интерфейсы на различных языках.
[?] Сервер хранилища конфигураций 1С:Предприятия — компоненты сервера хранилища конфигураций «1С:Предприятия».
[?] Конвертор ИБ 1С:Предприятия 7.7 — конвертер информационных баз «1С:Предприятия 7.7».
_* [?] - устанавливаете по мере необходимости, в будущем можно ДОУСТАНОВИТЬ..._

:rtfm: СОВЕТ:
1. Если Вы не знаете какой именно cmd Вам запускать, то просто запускайте 1cEntRepack.exe.
2. Во время установки появится окно с предложением установить драйверы защиты. Эту галку нужно снять. 
Если Вы забыли это сделать или просто проскочили этот экран при установке - ничего страшного не случится, платформа все равно будет запускаться и не просить лицензию.

*ВТОРОЙ ЭТАП: Установка Конфигурации*
КОНФИГУРАЦИЯ - это  по сути Правила выполнения и Схемы (алгоритмы) исполнения тех или иных операций, а так же набор Документов (из них формируются печатные формы), Справочников (в них хранятся постоянные и базовые данные) и Регистров (Таблицы внесенных данных)

Конфигурации бывают:
• Типовые, так сказать "Шаблонные"• Отраслевые, т.е. Специализированные со своими алгоритмами, со своими "замудренными" формами и документами• "Дописанные" - это взятая за основу Типовая или же реже Отраслевая конфигурация и дописанные ручками индивидуально под конкретные задачи конкретной организации. Самые проблемные т.к. как она будет себя вести не известно НИ КОМУ, а кто её сможет "усмерить" так только её "дописщик", т.к. он только знает что он туда "вживил". 

Конфигурации выпускаются в виде РЕЛИЗОВ - версии конфигураций
:dance: Если представить что 1С это АВТОМАШИНЫ, То Конфигурации это виды авто: Седан, Тролейбус, Универсал, Самосва, Хэчбек, Трактор, Тягач, Электропоезд (машина, вырабатывающая эл.энергию для сварачников в степи например);
:buba: Релиз это будет уже конкретная марка и модель авто: Mersedes-Benz E270 (эт моя ;)), Toyota Camry 50 и т.д. И Мерс (Розница для Казахстана 2.2.3.1) и Камри (Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0.32.1) они относятся к седанам, легковым и общераспространенным. ОБЫЧНО ОБХОДЯТСЯ И СТАВЯТ Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, а релиз на сегодня самый свежий - это 3.0.32.1. Даже навереное точнее сказать Камри - это будет Вид конфигурации = Бухгалтерия для Казахстана. а именно модель и год (50-тка, модель 2020 года) это будет № резиза = 3.0.32.1

ДАЛЕЕ ЕСТЬ 2 (ДВА) ПУТЯ:
*1 путь - обновление!* Если у Вас уже имеется рабочая, заполненные данными База 1С (по аналогии с авто: есть чехлы, масленный фильтр нулевый, полики, магнитола, но вам уже ахота покататься на то авто в "масле" с салона) Вам необходимо Скачать и Установить последовательно каждую версию РЕЛИЗЫ начиная с Вашей. 

:noofftop: Релизы выложены на форуме в виде файлов с именем: BPKz_3.0.32.1_updsetup: где BP- Бухгалтерия Предприятия, Kz - для Казахстана, 3.0.32.1 - версия Релиза, updsetup - Конфигарция для Обновления (так же имеются: updstpb - Конфигурация для обновления и перехода с БАЗОВОЙ на ПРОФ версию;  и Третий вид файла с окончанием setup - это исходный образ Конфигурации, так же иногда встречаются: с расширением CF - это файл конфигурации (как говорил в начале: Набор правил, документов, форм и т.д. Он устанавливается в конфигурацию в ручную через Конфигуратор).

Итак... Если у Вас есть уже Рабочая Информационная База (ИБ): 
1.1) скачиваете все последующие релизы обновлений и устанавливаете на ПК.
1.2) Добавляете в список свою информационную базу: Кнопка Добавить -> Добавление в список существующей Информационной Базы -> Далее -> Указываете путь к папки с Базой -> Далее -> Готово.
2) Выбираете Информационную Базу и Запускаете 1С в режиме "Конфигуратор" (режим АВТОМЕХАНИКА :) )
3) Делаете резервную копию ИБ: Администрирование -> Выгрузит информационную базу (в случае "фиаско" с неё начнете выполнение Миссии с сохраненного места:cool:)
4) Администрирование -> Тестирование и исправление (Выбираете Тестирование и Исправление) -> Выполнить. Далее ожидаете, внизу побегут Файлы, которые тестируются, а по окончанию в поле Служебные сообщения выйдет Тестирование закончено.
5) Конфигурация -> Поддержка -> Обновить конфигурацию -> Поиск доступных конфигураций -> Далее -> Далее -> Выбираете "Жирную" версию конфигурации -> Готово -> Продолжить обновление -> ОК -> Да -> Принять.
6) Запустаете режим отладки (3-ья панель сверху, крайняя правая кнопка - желтый кругляшок с зеленным значком "Play" ("ИГРАТЬ", как я и говорил в самом начале :D). 
7) После выйдут Обработки (автоматом на нужных будут стоять Галочки), которые дозаполнят или модифицируют поля и данные в ИБ, для дальнейшей корректной работы.
8) Закрыть окно 1С и вернетесь обратно в конфигуратор. Проделать шаги 4, 5, 6, 7 до Обновления до последней версии!

*2-ой путь - создание чистой Информационной базы!*
Скачиваете  последний имеющийся релиз с меткой SETUP и все последующие версии Релизов Обновлений Конфигураций (updsetup):
1) Все релизы устанавливаете на ПК
2) Запускаете 1С и добавляете НОВУЮ ЧИСТУЮ ИНФОРМАЦИОННУЮ БАЗУ -> Добавить -> Создание новой ИБ -> Создание информационной базы из шаблона (должны быть Шаблонны баз, устанавливаете и соответствующие Релизу установленному с окончанием SETUP) -> Далее -> Указываете пусть, где будет "лежать" ИБ -> Далее -> Готово
3) Проделываете шаги № 2), 5) и 8) из 1-го ПУТИ

УФФФФ... "РОДИЛ" :eek::eek::eek:

----------

Aktprog04 (18.11.2019), bekaaktau (27.11.2019), murrexso (30.10.2019), phoenix_ip (18.01.2021), Serg89 (30.10.2019), thekz (31.10.2019), Ерж (07.02.2020)

----------


## valdis_pel

> Доброго дня! Скачал саму платформу 8.3 64-бит по ссылке.. Скачал архив 8.3.15.1700_Complex на 7,4 гига, скачал с рутрекера про версию от нефиг делать на 50 гигов с кучей архивов..)) Никак не пойму что делать после установки платформы.. Какие файлы конфигурации мне надо допом скачать? Типа какой установить и потом обновлять, я так понимаю. Или не понимаю, что скорее всего. )) Сам не бухгалтер и не франч, тем более )), просто жене хочу поставить на новый комп. Когда-то устанавливал ей 8,2 версию. но уже не помню последовательность действий. Кому не в лом, опишите последовательность действий и какие файлы мне надо кроме платформы качнуть, чтобы была самая свежая версия. Или может где есть мурзилка какая-нить..
> PS Кста, при установке платформы есть куча вариков-всякие тонкие клиенты и прочее.. Если мне нужна прога для одного буха то мне ничего этого не надо же устанавливать? Типа там для сервака допы идут.? Или все же что-то надо еще отмечать при установке? Сорян за ламерские вопросы..


Не нажал кнопку "Ответить с цитированием", а когда ответил, попытался Отредактировать, добавив цитирование, но не нашел кнопку "Редактировать" :confused:

В ёбщем... ЭТО МОЁ ТВОРЧЕСТВО .... https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post562768 ДЛЯ ВАС...

----------


## Serg89

> В ёбщем... ЭТО МОЁ ТВОРЧЕСТВО .... https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post562768 ДЛЯ ВАС...


Спасибо за юмор, заценил. )) В общем-то, после предложений похозяйничать на моем компе удаленно или дать совет за денежку..Мальца разозлился, купил пивасика, потратил полчаса в сети на поиски инфы и все сделал пару  дней назад. Сейчас пытаюсь перенести все из семерки на нее. Тут уже вискарь нужен. ))
PS Еще раз повторю-я не имею НИКАКОГО отношения к бухгалтерии, максимум что могу-выписать счет-фактуру  в отсутствие бухгалтера, если срочно надо, бо научили..))

----------


## Klas

Добрый вечер, у мен проблемка в рознице 2.2.1.15, создал номенклатуру ввел сканером штрихкод к нему, а при поступлении товара говорит что нет такого штрих-кода, кто небудь знает как его победить?

----------


## ikalichkin

> ...
>  Сейчас пытаюсь перенести все из семерки на нее. Тут уже вискарь нужен. ))
> PS Еще раз повторю-я не имею НИКАКОГО отношения к бухгалтерии...


Вискаря быть может будет мало, ежели перенести ВСЁ из 7.7, а с бухгалтерией не очень...
И всё это  потому, что в файлах конвертации: обработка V77Exp.ert и правила Acc77_81.xml содержатся ошибочные или не доработанные моменты. Причём по версиям (7.7 в первую очередь) тоже хватает путаницы, да и в 8.х надо бы иметь качественный инструментарий для полноты переноса.
В общем, похвально желание самому всего добиться, удачи!!!

----------

murrexso (31.10.2019)

----------


## kimok1988

Доброе утро,  У кого-нибудь есть свертка базы для Бухгалтерия 3.0. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброе утро,  У кого-нибудь есть свертка базы для Бухгалтерия 3.0. Заранее спасибо.


Она есть внутри конфигурации: Администрирование-Сервис :)

----------

kimok1988 (05.11.2019)

----------


## VitalyAdjust

Добрый вечер.
Не могу почему то скачать по ссылке платформу в чем проблема подскажите

----------


## zamiko

Здравствуйте! У кого есть общепит для казахстана 3 редакции? Спасибо

----------


## mmm2015

добрый день!
скиньте ссылку на Решение специальных прикладных задач в 1С Предприятия 8 Гончаров Д.И. Хрусталева Е.Ю
в формате PDF

----------


## Aibat1994

Добрый день уважаемые коллеги у кого нибудь есть демо базы БК для казахстана 3.0 и БУ для государственных учреждений Казахстана(желательно последний обновленный) можете поделиться ссылкой или отправить на почту a-gumar@mail.ru заранее спасибо.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый вечер.
> Не могу почему то скачать по ссылке платформу в чем проблема подскажите


Если качаем с unibytes, то нажав на "нет, спасибо" не ждём 90 секунд, а копируем ссылку в 
*USDownloader*,  удачи!

----------

thekz (03.02.2020)

----------


## Alex_oit

Добрый вечер!!
Есть ли у кого Нефтебаза для Казахстана отученная  желательно последняя версия. Спасибо

----------


## Aibat1994

Добрый вечер уважаемые коллеги не могу найти комплект задач по Экзамен "1С:Специалист-консультант" по типовому продукту "1С:Предприятие 8. Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана", помогите пожалуйста найти спасибо

----------


## VitalyAdjust

спасибо за ответ но и ссылка не работает а unibytes пишет
Sorry, service not allowed

----------


## Corall

Всем привет.
У кого есть правила обмена УПП_ACC8.xml
Заранее благодарю...

----------


## ikalichkin

> спасибо за ответ но и ссылка не работает а unibytes пишет
> Sorry, service not allowed


А Вы бы ТОРом, аль каким другим прокси не пользовались. Просто хром, безо всяких плагинов...

----------


## Aibat1994

Добрый вечер уважаемые коллеги не могу найти комплект задач по Экзамен "1С:Специалист-консультант" по типовому продукту "1С:Предприятие 8. Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана" или про решенные базы помогите пожалуйста найти спасибо

----------


## kimok1988

Доброе утро. 1С-Рейтинг: Общепит для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 3.0 (3.0.26.1)  есть у кого то обновления до последнего релиза? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## GoldenScrew

Здравствуйте, нужен Адресный классификатор для импорта в 1С Бухгалтерию Казахстана 8.3
с интернета к сожалению не подгружает Sad

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте, нужен Адресный классификатор для импорта в 1С Бухгалтерию Казахстана 8.3
> с интернета к сожалению не подгружает Sad


Единственный адресный - Классификатор административно-территориальных объектов, он же *КАТО*, м.б. ЗАГРУЖЕН:

*Простой способ.*
Если у Вас Бух 3.0, (или скачать обновление/СЕТАП), то в папке ШАБЛОНОВ 
 tmplts\1c\accountingkz\3_0_32_1\ExtFiles есть *KATO.xml*
Единственный минус - м.б. НЕ актуальный классификатор.

*Другой способ, как можно:* 

1) Скачиваем XLS файл отсюда : *Ссылка*
Все классификаторы на *stat.gov.kz*

2) Находим *Kato.dbf* в шаблоне установленных конфигураций, например: 
 tmplts\1c\accountingkz\3_0_32_1\ExtFiles 

3) В Excel 2003 (или других офис-прогах, поддерживающих DBF)  открываем Kato.dbf и ЗАМЕНЯЕМ нужные колонки из скаченного файла, потом сохраняем в формате *DBF*, в 1С-загрузке классификатора поддерживается xml/dbf. 

*Альтернативный вариант* - ручками / программулькой править XML-файл. 

Удачи!

----------

GoldenScrew (17.11.2019), thekz (03.02.2020)

----------


## Виктор76

Уважаемые подписчики форума......У кого есть конфигурация 1С Здравоохранение....... Буду очень благодарен.......

----------


## Виктор76

Уважаемые подписчики форума. Поделитесь последним обновлением для релиза здравоохранение.

----------


## angel710

Dd6ue-qMq3.jpg Добрый день подписчики форума, Кто может подсказать из-за чего эта ошибка вылезала при выгрузки платежки? скрин прилагается

----------


## murrexso

> Dd6ue-qMq3.jpg Добрый день подписчики форума, Кто может подсказать из-за чего эта ошибка вылезала при выгрузки платежки? скрин прилагается


Ошибку толком не видно!

----------


## angel710

Скрин много весит не прикрепляется,может вам на почту скинуть?

----------


## murrexso

> Вот нашел такой посмотри мб подойдет  http://file.sampo.ru/3fwr63/


Файл не доступен или был удален.

----------


## murrexso

> Скрин много весит не прикрепляется,может вам на почту скинуть?


Скиньте на почту: murrexoff@yandex.ru

----------


## cntkf

> Dd6ue-qMq3.jpg Добрый день подписчики форума, Кто может подсказать из-за чего эта ошибка вылезала при выгрузки платежки? скрин прилагается


Есть возможность сфоткать саму ошибку без общего окна 1с?

----------


## angel710

> Скиньте на почту: murrexoff@yandex.ru


Отправил на почту.

----------


## murrexso

> Отправил на почту.


Тоже самое, что тут, все  очень смазано. Четко сфоткайте ошибку или напишите текстом, тут экстрасенсов нет!А лучше просто скрин с экрана сделайте!

----------


## bbiko

Здравствуйте. Есть ли у кого нибудь конфигурация для кондитерской отрасли.  заранее спасибо

----------


## МишаМиша

Здравствуйте. люди добрые, есть у кого внешняя обработка 1 ТС? хочу чтоб 1с автоматом все сама заполняла

----------


## GoldenScrew

Здравствуйте,
перенёс базу с одного компьютера на другой, не посмотрел, что на старом компьютере была установлена версия про, а на новом базовая конфигурация.

В данный момент не возможно работать с информационной базой, при любых действиях выдаёт ошибку:



> Ограничение базовой версии. В информационной базе может быть введена только одна организация.


В информационной базе два предприятия, впринципе, одно из них можно удалить и все связанные с ним документы и ссылки.

1С: Предприятие 8.3.15.1700
Бухгалтерия для Казахстана (базовая), редакция 3.0, разработка для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» (3.0.32.1).

Сообщите, пожалуйста, способ удаления организации и всех связанных данных из базы данных через конфигуратор
либо может кто-то сможет импортировать базу к себе, удалить лишнее предприятие и вернуть обратно?

----------


## GoldenScrew

2000 тенге отправлю тому, кто поможет с решением данного вопроса сегодня.

----------


## murrexso

> 2000 тенге отправлю тому, кто поможет с решением данного вопроса сегодня.


Если  не можете сами решить проблему, тогда уж будьте пощедрее, притом просите за Вас сделать и в выходной день!

----------


## GoldenScrew

> Если  не можете сами решить проблему, тогда уж будьте пощедрее, притом просите за Вас сделать и в выходной день!


На данном форуме люди и бесплатно помогают. Решение проблемы останется в архиве, плюс поощрение.
Если Вы можете решить данную задачу - сообщите сумму, за которую готовы это сделать.

----------


## Aktprog04

Архив с платформами запаролен. В том числе и лекарство. Где их посмотреть?

----------


## rednomads

> Архив с платформами запаролен. В том числе и лекарство. Где их посмотреть?


там же, на первой странице вроде написан.
пароль на архивы: "1", т.е. единица, без кавычек

----------

Aktprog04 (18.11.2019)

----------


## cntkf

> На данном форуме люди и бесплатно помогают. Решение проблемы останется в архиве, плюс поощрение.
> Если Вы можете решить данную задачу - сообщите сумму, за которую готовы это сделать.


За 8000 готов решить проблему.

----------


## SayatS

Ты можешь на старом компе создать РИБку с фильтром по Организаций и Отвязать РИБку

----------


## GoldenScrew

> За 8000 готов решить проблему.


всем спасибо,
проблема решена, выгрузка и загрузка заняла минут 20 времени, удалённо.
Большую часть времени заняла передача информационной базы по интернету.

----------


## rednomads

Добрый день, не могу найти склад логистику для Казахстана, она есть в природе? если не трудно, ткните пальцем куда смотреть

----------


## Alex_oit

Добрый вечер!!
Киньте пж-ста Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана 2.0 последнюю версию cf. Спасибо

----------


## Verder1305

Добрый вечер не у кого нету Элеватора. Был бы очень признателен

----------


## rednomads

Добрый день!
кто может поделится 1С:Система управления складом (WMS) 4.0, хочется оценить, стоящая вещь или нет. ну и с 1С:Бухгалтерией как связь держит то же на практике попробовать.
если у кого есть, поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## Aibat1994

Добрый день! Уважаемые коллеги не могу наити конфигурацию 1С: CRM Проф для Казахстана, если есть поделитесь ссылкой пожалуйста. Спасибо

----------


## ivanivanov2019

Есть ответы на профессионал платформа 8.3 интересует обмен у кого что есть предлагайте

----------


## ikalichkin

> Есть ответы на профессионал платформа 8.3 интересует обмен у кого что есть предлагайте


А что интересует, надеюсь не откровенного жлоба, на поприще истинных айтишников и собратьев по "счастью" ???

----------


## ivanivanov2019

напишите что у вас есть

----------


## ikalichkin

> напишите что у вас есть


Наборы обработок, для РК Бух 3.0: конвертация, закрытие счетов 8ХХХ, клиент-банк, ну и т.д., работающее, дописывал САМ.

----------


## kimok1988

Доброй ночи. Ищу 1с ЛОМБАРД , прошу выслать если есть у кого то. заранее спасибо.

----------


## Amfiaray

Добрый день!

Ищу 1С-РЕЙТИНГ: КОМПЛЕКСНОЕ УПРАВЛЕНИЕ ФИНАНСАМИ И БЮДЖЕТИРОВАНИЕ ДЛЯ КАЗАХСТАНА редакция 3, любой релиз. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Rustem07

Программист 1С.Обновления, доработки, ЭСФ,ВС, ЭАВР для 1С:7.7 и 8.2 8.3
Доработка печатных форм, доработка конфигураций...

----------


## eldorado

Народ есть кто может с infostart.ru скачать программулину?

Monitor 8x - Монитор пользователей для файловых баз данных 1С Предприятия 8.x
Или может у кого есть, что то все перерыл не нашел)) может плохо искал? На украинском форуме ссылка есть но уже не активная.

----------


## drbios

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3Nn9/2v5XjcarY


1. Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста инструкцией по установке криптобиблиотеки ЭСФ.
2. Нужна внешняя печатная форма ТТН (товарно-транспортной накладной) для "Бухгалтерии для Казахстана" версии 3.0

----------


## ikalichkin

> 1. Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста инструкцией по установке криптобиблиотеки ЭСФ.
> 2. Нужна внешняя печатная форма ТТН (товарно-транспортной накладной) для "Бухгалтерии для Казахстана" версии 3.0


1.



> 1. Зарегистрировать организацию на сайте ИС ЭСФ, нужно иметь 2 пары ключей на руководителя (как ЮЛ + на себя как ФЛ). ИП - только 1 пара ключей ЭЦП (ФЛ)
> 
> 2. Иметь процедуры, подтверждающие правомерность ПРЯМОГО обмена ЭСФ:
> можно скачать
> *Для 2.0*
> *Для 3.0*
> Процедуры выполняются через файл->открыть, выбираем нужную (для 2.0 или 3.0), после запуска "педалькой" (...) выбираем организацию, жмём [Выполнить], закрыли
> Не путать эти процедуры с Обработкой "Обмен электронными счетами-фактурами"! Для 2.0 убедитесь, что последняя версия ИБ 2.0.31.2 и во внешних обработках, внедрённых в базу (Сервис -> Внешние печатные Формы, отчеты и обработки -> внешние обработки) для ЭСФ используется внутренняя (объект), НО не внешний файл!
> 
> ...


2. *ВПФ_ТТН*

----------

cab.kz (23.01.2021), Haser (06.01.2020), hozmatozuh (15.01.2021), peterch (19.03.2020), SvetKaz (10.11.2021), Ukei (13.12.2019)

----------


## cvetocheg

Добрый день. Нужна конфигурация для Казахстана 2.0.24.10 (либо старше). Выгрузка конфигурации.

Буду благодарен.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. Нужна конфигурация для Казахстана 2.0.24.10 (либо старше). Выгрузка конфигурации.
> 
> Буду благодарен.


 *1Cv8_2.0.27.2* - с старым планом счетов до 2019 года

*1Cv8_2.0.28.2* - с новым планов счетов, необходимо выполнить РЕГЛАМЕНТНЫЕ обновления в самой ИБ в режиме 1С:Предприятие, читаем ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО!!!

*1Cv8_2.0.31.2* - обновляем  по ходу пьесы :)

----------

R1tteN (27.12.2019), Ukei (15.12.2019)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Конфигурация для Казахстана *2.0.24.10 (либо старше)*


Извиняюсь за НЕ внимательность: *1Cv8_2.0.24.7*

----------

R1tteN (27.12.2019)

----------


## Миржан

дайте, пожалуйста, конфигурацию путевые листы для Казахстана

----------


## angel710

Добрый день Всем!!! Кто может поделиться пустой информационной базой УТ(управление торговлей)? зарание спасибо!!!!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день Всем!!! Кто может поделиться пустой информационной базой УТ(управление торговлей)? зарание спасибо!!!!


Поделимся: *УТ_2.2.18.5.cf*, *УТ_3.4.4.48.dt*

----------

angel710 (20.12.2019), IPAS (25.12.2019), PIRG (06.01.2020), R1tteN (27.12.2019)

----------


## angel710

Благодарю!!!!

----------


## angel710

> Поделимся: *УТ_2.2.18.5.cf*, *УТ_3.4.4.48.dt*


Благодарю!!!!

----------


## Aibat1994

Добрый вечер уважаемые форумчане! Есть ли у кого экзаменационные билеты (задачи) по специалист консультант БГУ для казахстана.За ранее спасибо

----------


## ivanivanov2019

Доброго дня! Рассмотрю покупку видеокурса по программированию на 1С.

----------


## KuanyshKa

Приветствую вас, о жители данного форума, и проходящие мимо, но заглянувшие!
Не сочтите за труд кинуть в меня ссылкой на сиё, что зовётся ЭСФ-ом для УТП 2.0.15.2 (или выше).
Заранее признателен.
Хорошего дня, удачи!

----------


## R1tteN

> Приветствую вас, о жители данного форума, и проходящие мимо, но заглянувшие!
> Не сочтите за труд кинуть в меня ссылкой на сиё, что зовётся ЭСФ-ом для УТП 2.0.15.2 (или выше).
> Заранее признателен.
> Хорошего дня, удачи!


Держи! Это криптобилиотека, устанавливается перед настройкой ЭСФ через Файл-Открыть. После этого сможешь настроить прямой обмен.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/195gp8n0vs...

----------

Ukei (30.12.2019)

----------


## ikalichkin

Доброго всем времени суток. Можно ли получить помощь по обновлению продукта:
Розница для Казахстана, версия *2.2.4.1*  от  27.12.2019 года.
Заранее, спасибо!

----------


## Виктор76

Всем привет и с Новым годом......... Кто скажет когда ожидать обновление на 2020 год/ для БП..........

----------


## murrexso

> Всем привет и с Новым годом......... Кто скажет когда ожидать обновление на 2020 год/ для БП..........


Они с 1с номенклатура сума сходят , плюс переделка эсф со "стучалкой", 3.0 вроде до 15(инфа под вопросов).Пока как слухи и сплетни:D

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всем привет и с Новым годом......... Кто скажет когда ожидать обновление на 2020 год/ для БП..........


На сайте ИТС для БП 3.0 анонсировано: 3.0.33, дата 09.01.2020

----------


## meKotoff

Добрый день, не подскажите есть ли обновление конфигурации Бухгалтерия для Казахстана версии 3.0.32.1

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день, не подскажите есть ли обновление конфигурации Бухгалтерия для Казахстана версии 3.0.32.1


 - Все, что выложено на портале 1С есть в ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ в 1-м сообщении темы.

----------

meKotoff (06.01.2020)

----------


## Виктор76

> Добрый день, не подскажите есть ли обновление конфигурации Бухгалтерия для Казахстана версии 3.0.32.1


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2nHZ/4Kz894xgb

----------

meKotoff (06.01.2020), Ukei (06.01.2020)

----------


## meKotoff

Спасибо за ответы.
Вот такой вопрос возник: Можете ли подсказать какую редакцию 1с использовать для складского учета. Данный учет нужен только для внутреннего использования, смотреть остатки по складу.

----------


## teraflu

Привет! Есть свежая cf 1С-Ресторан и отдельно обновление 1.0.18.5?

----------


## ltany

Здравствуйте, выложите пожалуйста переход с базовой на професиональную для Бухгалтерского учета для Казахстана 2.0.28.2 Благодарю

----------


## ltany

Здравствуйте, выложите пожалуйста переход с базовой на професиональную для Бухгалтерского учета для Казахстана 2.0.28.2 Благодарю

----------


## Ukei

- Ребятки, может кто поделиться вот этим зверем:

Новая версия 2.4.4.57 "ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана" ?

 - Спасибо!

----------


## 101c

Всем привет! С Новым Годом!
У кого-нибудь есть последний релиз *Нефтебаза 3.0.1.109* от 31.12.2019?
Благодарю!

----------

Ukei (10.01.2020)

----------


## RinataMax

Здравствуйте. Пожалуйста обновление для Бухгалтерии , редакция 3.0 3.0.33.2 у кого есть?

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуйте. Пожалуйста обновление для Бухгалтерии , редакция 3.0 3.0.33.2 у кого есть?


 - Лежит в ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ в 1-м сообщении темы. Установка появится чуть позже.

----------

Drugoy (10.01.2020), RinataMax (10.01.2020)

----------


## vasilii2040

Здравствуйте. Есть у кого обновление для Бухгалтерии базовой, редакция 3.0 3.0.33.2? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## vasilii2040

> Здравствуйте. Есть у кого обновление для Бухгалтерии базовой, редакция 3.0 3.0.33.2? Заранее спасибо.


Нашел извиняюсь.

----------


## angel710

Добрый день форумчане! Хотел поинтересоваться есть ли у кого нибудь инструкция по настройки в 1с бухгалтерия Казахстана "Виртуальный склад"???

----------


## Ukei

- Ребятки, не сможет ли кто поделиться двумя апдейтами Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана:

1.0.35.1 и/или 2.0.9.1

 - Был бы благодарен.

----------


## eldorado

> - Ребятки, не сможет ли кто поделиться двумя апдейтами Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана:
> 
> 1.0.35.1 и/или 2.0.9.1
> 
>  - Был бы благодарен.


1.0.35.1 и/или 2.0.9.1

----------

Ukei (11.01.2020), Каир (13.01.2020)

----------


## aljarreau

всем привет и всех с наступившим новым годом!
ребята, у кого есть последний релиз конфы Общепит для Казахстана?
выложите пожалуйста, заранее благодарен!

----------

Каир (13.01.2020)

----------


## gnomrush3000

Добрый день! Подскажете где можно скачать Криптобиблиотека 8.3, для настройки прямого обмена ЭСФ ?
Заранее спасибо.

----------

Каир (13.01.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день! Подскажете где можно скачать Криптобиблиотека 8.3, для настройки прямого обмена ЭСФ ?
> Заранее спасибо.


Понимаю что Вы - новичок, и, увы, не очень ищущий...
Иначе бы обратились бы к родственной теме *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*  и   нашли!

----------

Каир (13.01.2020)

----------


## Каир

Доброго дня! Ищу установочную программу Бухгалтерия строительной организации для Казахстана, редакция 3.0 (3.0.31.2), заранее благодарю

----------


## SPetrov63

Здравствуйте, все. Всех с праздниками!
Подскажите, пжалста, кто в курсе - когда ждать обновлений для УПП для Казахстана?

----------


## kaka85

Добрый день! 
У кого есть расширение или обработка для Бухгалтерии, редакция 3.0, поделитесь пожалуйста с расширением  "Добавление скидок в программу 1С Бухгалтерия 3.0 (Расширение).cfe"  или "Дополнительная внешняя обработка - установить скидки.epf" с сайта infostart

можно и на почту dokatur@mail.ru

Спасибо!

----------


## SPetrov63

Здравствуйте, все. Всех с праздниками!
Подскажите, пжалста, кто в курсе - когда ждать обновлений для УПП для Казахстана?

----------


## cntkf

> Здравствуйте, все. Всех с праздниками!
> Подскажите, пжалста, кто в курсе - когда ждать обновлений для УПП для Казахстана?


http://1c.ru/news/info.jsp?id=24280

----------


## GRGR.PLVK

ДД! Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0 больше не поддерживается? или я не там ищу обновления?

----------


## SPetrov63

> http://1c.ru/news/info.jsp?id=24280


Ну, это старая пугалка. Однако, обновления выпускаются, последний был в августе 2019го.
Но вот последнего что-то не видать :(
Еще нужно обновление  "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 2.0 "

----------


## SPetrov63

Срочно нужна конфига "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана" ред.1.0
В вечном архиве такой нет почему-то (

----------


## Ukei

> Срочно нужна конфига "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана" ред.1.0
> В вечном архиве такой нет почему-то (


 - Будет на днях. И в теме и в ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ.

----------


## Megazloy

> Держи! Это криптобилиотека, устанавливается перед настройкой ЭСФ через Файл-Открыть. После этого сможешь настроить прямой обмен.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/195gp8n0vs...ка.rar?dl=0


а можете мне ссылку на сие чудо кинуть, по этой ссылке файла уже нет.

----------


## olechka1975

Всех с прошедшими праздниками!!! Как правильно перейти на "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0 " с "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 2.0 "? Сейчас установлена конфигурация Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, разработка для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» (2.0.31.2)?

----------


## SPetrov63

> Всех с прошедшими праздниками!!! Как правильно перейти на "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0 " с "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 2.0 "? Сейчас установлена конфигурация Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, разработка для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» (2.0.31.2)?


У меня сложнее :(
Как правильно перейти с "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" на "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана" ?
М.б. кто-то встречался с такой экзотикой?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всех с прошедшими праздниками!!! Как правильно перейти на "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0 " с "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 2.0 "? Сейчас установлена конфигурация Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, разработка для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» (2.0.31.2)?


Элементарно прочитать файл *UpdInfo.txt*, который находится в шаблонах БУ РК 3.0, и, накатать обновление :)



> Version=3.0.33.2
> FromVersions=;*2.0.31.2*;3.0.32.1;
> UpdateDate=10.01.2020

----------


## Alex_oit

Добрый вечер!!! Намечаются ли обновления для 8.2 Бух на 2020 год. Спасибо

----------


## olechka1975

Добрый вечер всем! Не знаю, в какую ветку правильно задать вопрос - есть ли для Бухгалтерии предприятия 3.0 внешняя обработка для перенумерации документов. О встроенной, через Экспресс проверку, я знаю, но там только расходные-приходные ордеры и счета-фактуры можно перенумеровать, а хотелось бы,чтобы все документы можно было бы перенумеровать)))

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый вечер всем! Не знаю, в какую ветку правильно задать вопрос - есть ли для Бухгалтерии предприятия 3.0 внешняя обработка для перенумерации документов. О встроенной, через Экспресс проверку, я знаю, но там только расходные-приходные ордеры и счета-фактуры можно перенумеровать, а хотелось бы,чтобы все документы можно было бы перенумеровать)))


Есть очень замечательная универсальная обработка (https://infostart.ru/public/122215/)  - *скачать* последнюю версию!

----------

cntkf (16.01.2020), Drugoy (16.01.2020), Fltr (16.01.2020), ltany (25.05.2020), raxmet (16.01.2020), rednomads (17.01.2020), SPetrov63 (16.01.2020), thekz (03.02.2020)

----------


## olechka1975

Огромнейшее спасибо!!! Действительно, замечательная обработка!!!

----------


## Drugoy

_Казахстан: Выпущено дополнение к релизу (2.0.31.2) для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 2.0
Дополнение к версии 2.0.31.2 «Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0».

Архив содержит:

    РегламентированныйОтчет910
						_

----------


## ikalichkin

> [I]*Казахстан: Выпущено дополнение к релизу (2.0.31.2) для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 2.0
> Дополнение к версии 2.0.31.2 «Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0».*
> Архив содержит:    РегламентированныйОтчет910





					
						Последний раз редактировалось ikalichkin; 16.01.2020 в 21:25.
					
					
						Причина: исправления

----------


## RinataMax

Здравствуйте Криптобиблиотека для Казахстана пожалуйста

----------


## ratxa

Здравствуйте у кого есть обновление "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана" ред.1.0 ?

----------


## kzyxf

Здравствуйте, не получается обновить 1с. Безымянный1.png Версия Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, разработка для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» (2.0.30.2)
Copyright (С) ООО "1C", 2007-2019. Все права защищены.
(http://www.1c.ru/)

----------


## murrexso

> Здравствуйте, не получается обновить 1с. Безымянный1.png Версия Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, разработка для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» (2.0.30.2)
> Copyright (С) ООО "1C", 2007-2019. Все права защищены.
> (http://www.1c.ru/)


Вот скрин не рассмотреть.

----------

kzyxf (20.01.2020)

----------


## 101c

Скорее всего на скрине:
_Файл не содержит доступных обновлений_
Каким файлом пытаетесь обновится?

----------

kzyxf (20.01.2020)

----------


## kzyxf

Оказывается скачала не то обновление, есть Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, а есть Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ, версии одинаковые.

----------


## SPetrov63

Кто знает - когда будет обновление для УПП? Уже зарплату поря считать :(

----------


## SPetrov63

Нужна конфига Бухгалтерия для государственных предприятий.
Поделитесь, пжалста. В архиве нету

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день. Ьудет ли обновления в которых есть поправки за 2020год. Для баз 1с Бухгалтерия 2.0 и УТП 2.0? Кто знает дату выхода:?

----------


## murrexso

> Добрый день. Ьудет ли обновления в которых есть поправки за 2020год. Для баз 1с Бухгалтерия 2.0 и УТП 2.0? Кто знает дату выхода:?


Бух 2.0 как по мне, давно пора хоронить.:rolleyes:

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. Ьудет ли обновления в которых есть поправки за 2020год. Для баз 1с Бухгалтерия 2.0 и УТП 2.0? Кто знает дату выхода:?


Обязательно будет, но после утверждения поправок к Налоговому Кодексу РК. Им раньше смысла нет! В Бух 3.0.33.2, к примеру, НЕТ однозначных решений, например по расчету З/п.

----------


## Востриков

Здравствуйте, может у кого-нибудь завалялась cf БП для Кыргызстана,можно базовую. Главное моложе  3.0.2.1. Отблагодарю.

----------

Ukei (21.01.2020)

----------


## eldorado

Только обновления, CF нет, если нужны обновы то напишите какие я выложу, хотя ветка для Казахстана, если модеры не забанят....

----------


## Ukei

> Только обновления, CF нет, если нужны обновы то напишите какие я выложу, хотя ветка для Казахстана, если модеры не забанят....


 - Обновления я выкладываю в ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ, а цф нужен чтобы с 2.0 перейти на 3.0, переходного обновления на портале 1С нет. Сам бы от цф не отказался.

----------


## 101c

*Информация о планируемом релизе Бухгалтерия для Казахстана (ред. 2.0) 2.0.32* 
Ориентировочная дата выхода 	07.02.2020
Дата обновления плановых данных	21.01.2020
В релизе планируется:
- Учет взносов на ОСМС, изменение ставки ОСМС на 2020 согласно закона РК «Об обязательном социальном медицинском страховании» от 16 ноября 2015 года № 405-V.
- Исключение нижнего предела при расчете ОПВ за ГПХ.
- Формы фин.отчетности утвержденные приказом Министра финансов Республики Казахстан от 28 июня 2017 года № 404 с учетом изменений, внесенных Приказом Первого заместителя Премьер-Министра Республики Казахстан – Министра финансов Республики Казахстан от 1 июля 2019 года № 665.
- Добавление статистической формы 1Т-квартальная для 2020 года.
- Годовые формы налоговой отчетности за 2019 год (100.00, 700.00, 220.00).
- Формы налоговой отчетности за 2020 года (701.01, 400.00).
- Исправление ошибок и замечаний.

----------


## maxximulusa

> Добрый день. Ьудет ли обновления в которых есть поправки за 2020год. Для баз 1с Бухгалтерия 2.0 и УТП 2.0? Кто знает дату выхода:?


утп 13.02.20

----------


## SPetrov63

Уважаемый Ukei.
Мне нужна "Бухгалтерия для государственных предприятий". А в архиве такой ветки нету :(
У Вас нет?

----------


## Ukei

> Уважаемый Ukei.
> Мне нужна "Бухгалтерия для государственных предприятий". А в архиве такой ветки нету :(
> У Вас нет?


 - Нет проблем, добавил. ;)

----------

SPetrov63 (22.01.2020)

----------


## scandinav25

Добрый день. Пожалуйста уважаемые. Поделитесь ссылкой на криптобиблиотеку эсф казахстан.
Всю ветку перерыл , все ссылки не активные даже свежие которые.

----------


## eldorado

> Добрый день. Пожалуйста уважаемые. Поделитесь ссылкой на криптобиблиотеку эсф казахстан.
> Всю ветку перерыл , все ссылки не активные даже свежие которые.


Держи в архиве для 8.2 и для 8.3

----------

Drugoy (22.01.2020), scandinav25 (23.01.2020), Ukei (22.01.2020)

----------


## Востриков

> - Обновления я выкладываю в ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ, а цф нужен чтобы с 2.0 перейти на 3.0, переходного обновления на портале 1С нет. Сам бы от цф не отказался.


Т.е. никаких вариантов по Кыргызстану?

----------


## Востриков

> - Обновления я выкладываю в ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ, а цф нужен чтобы с 2.0 перейти на 3.0, переходного обновления на портале 1С нет. Сам бы от цф не отказался.


Т.е. никаких вариантов по Кыргызстану?

----------


## влад666

У кого есть Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2.0.16.5 ?

----------


## angel710

Добрый день!Можете помочь почему такая ошибка выходит?скрины лежат в этой ссылке https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4pkf/kzV3naJcj , хотел обновить базу с 2.0 на 3.0,может что то не правильно делаю?

----------


## cntkf

> Добрый день!Можете помочь почему такая ошибка выходит?скрины лежат в этой ссылке https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4pkf/kzV3naJcj , хотел обновить базу с 2.0 на 3.0,может что то не правильно делаю?


Пользователю нужно дать права администратор системы. А лучше прочитать инструкцию по переходу с версии 2 на 3

----------

angel710 (24.01.2020)

----------


## angel710

> Пользователю нужно дать права администратор системы. А лучше прочитать инструкцию по переходу с версии 2 на 3


А вы можете поделиться инструкцией?а насчет прав администратора при кнопке изменить выходит ошибка "Структура данных не поддерживается"закинул в облако скрин.

----------


## cntkf

> А вы можете поделиться инструкцией?а насчет прав администратора при кнопке изменить выходит ошибка "Структура данных не поддерживается"закинул в облако скрин.


файл 1cv8upd.htm, идет вместе с обновлением.

----------

angel710 (27.01.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день!Можете помочь почему такая ошибка выходит?скрины лежат в этой ссылке https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4pkf/kzV3naJcj , хотел обновить базу с 2.0 на 3.0,может что то не правильно делаю?


1) 2.0 обновляется быстрее, поэтому:
    а. Обновите текущую (2.0.29) до 2.0.*31*, лучше с помощью cf-файла.
    б. Бэкап разумеется
    в. Выполнить всё, что рекомендуют в *1cv8upd.htm*
    г. В Конфигураторе полностью снять ИБ с поддержки, сохранить, после чего в свойствах (2 клика на 
_БухгалтерияДляКазахстана_) убрать Режимы совместимости (в самом внизу свойств), сохранить

2) Обновлять сразу на *3.0.33*

----------

angel710 (27.01.2020), thekz (03.02.2020)

----------


## влад666

У кого есть Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2.0.16.5 ?

----------


## eldorado

Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2.0.16.5

----------

papulik (27.01.2020), raxmet (25.01.2020), влад666 (27.01.2020), Даурен23 (26.01.2020)

----------


## влад666

У кого есть Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0.32 ????

----------


## angel710

> 1) 2.0 обновляется быстрее, поэтому:
>     а. Обновите текущую (2.0.29) до 2.0.*31*, лучше с помощью cf-файла.
>     б. Бэкап разумеется
>     в. Выполнить всё, что рекомендуют в *1cv8upd.htm*
>     г. В Конфигураторе полностью снять ИБ с поддержки, сохранить, после чего в свойствах (2 клика на 
> _БухгалтерияДляКазахстана_) убрать Режимы совместимости (в самом внизу свойств), сохранить
> 
> 2) Обновлять сразу на *3.0.33*


Спасибо большое!!!

----------

thekz (12.02.2020)

----------


## cubines

Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана"
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана"

обновите 2 конфигурации

----------


## cubines

> *ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ РЕГЛАМЕНТИРОВАННОЙ ОТЧЕТНОСТИ 7.7 2007-2017*
> 
> *ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ ТИПОВЫХ КОНФИГУРАЦИЙ 8.2/8.3
> (включая текущие релизы)**
> Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана"
> Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана"
> Конфигурация "Зарплата и Кадры для государственных организаций Казахстана"
> Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана"
> Конфигурация "Розница для Казахстана"
> ...


Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана"
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана"  обновите

----------


## Ukei

> Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана"
> Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана"  обновите


 - Обновления уже залил, установки будут чуть позже.

----------


## Alexfduch

Есть ли у кого форма 910, за 2 полугодие 2019, для редакции 3 и 2 ?

----------


## 666Rebel666

> Есть ли у кого форма 910, за 2 полугодие 2019, для редакции 3 и 2 ?


910 for 3

----------

Alexfduch (28.01.2020), cntkf (28.01.2020), iga7201 (28.01.2020)

----------


## cntkf

> 910 for 3


Кроме этого говняного сайта, больше некуда выложить?

----------


## Alexfduch

Получилось скачать. Залил сюда 910 форма для 3 редакции

----------

cntkf (28.01.2020), iga7201 (28.01.2020), TEV (28.01.2020)

----------


## egoist_kz

Добрый день,

Ищу свежую "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана".

----------

Yuliya_C (03.02.2020)

----------


## armansky

Здравствуйте!
Когда же выйдет новый релиз конфигурации «Бухгалтерский учет 7.7 для Казахстана» с обновлениями за 2020 год,
с 2020 года ОСМС от работадателя  2%,  от сотрудников  с зарплаты 1%,.Всего 3 %. Где нужно подправить данные,чтобы правильно считала налоги?

----------


## SPetrov63

Здравствуйте!
Когда же выйдет новый релиз конфигурации «Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана ред. 1.3» с обновлениями за 2020 год,
с 2020 года ОСМС от работадателя 2%, от сотрудников с зарплаты 1%,.Всего 3 %. Где нужно подправить данные,чтобы правильно считала налоги?

----------


## Lyudmila681

Добрый день, кто нибудь имеет криптобилиотеку для ЭСФ 8.3, киньте пожалуйста.

----------


## Arhangel_url

Здравствуйте. Может кто нибудь помочь прикрутить связку УТ 2.0  -печать чеков Webkassa 3.5.5-принтер Rongta.

----------


## Arhangel_url

> *Криптографическая библиотека для ЭСФ (обычные и управляемые формы), версия 1.8 - обновлено для ERP и KA*
> 
> Внешняя обработка (файл/открыть -> указать организацию -> выполнить):
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ


тут посмотрите

----------


## armansky

Здравствуйте!
Когда же выйдет новый релиз конфигурации «Бухгалтерский учет 7.7 для Казахстана» с обновлениями за 2020 год,
с 2020 года ОСМС от работадателя 2%, от сотрудников с зарплаты 1%,.Всего 3 %. Где нужно подправить данные,чтобы правильно считала налоги?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте!
> Когда же выйдет новый релиз конфигурации «Бухгалтерский учет 7.7 для Казахстана» с обновлениями за 2020 год,
> с 2020 года ОСМС от работадателя 2%, от сотрудников с зарплаты 1%,.Всего 3 %. Где нужно подправить данные,чтобы правильно считала налоги?


Поправить нужно в *модуле документа* "_ВедомостьНачислений_".

----------


## armansky

> Поправить нужно в *модуле документа* "_ВедомостьНачислений_".


Здравствуйте! У меня система считает 2% ОСМС,надо добавить 1%. Искал в модуле где редактировать ,не нашел где подправить,подскажите где.

----------


## Mahuaksk

Добрый день!
Помогите скачать обновление для Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП для Казахстана  2.0.19.1

----------


## SPetrov63

Выпущена Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 2_0_32_1 !!!
Может быть и обновление УПП уже есть? Выложите, пожалуйста

----------


## Ukei

> Выпущена Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 2_0_32_1 !!!
> Может быть и обновление УПП уже есть? Выложите, пожалуйста


 - Залил в ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ в 1-м сообщении темы сегодняшнюю Бухгалтерию и Зарплату.

----------

Drugoy (31.01.2020), Mahuaksk (31.01.2020), mr_alone (31.01.2020), Nell* (03.02.2020)

----------


## Mahuaksk

Для КОРП нету)? Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП для Казахстана 2.0.19.1
Пожалуйста!

----------


## angel710

Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 2_0_32_1 - Будет ли ссылка?

----------


## Ukei

> Для КОРП нету)? Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП для Казахстана 2.0.19.1
> Пожалуйста!


 - Пока не выходила.

----------


## Ukei

> Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 2_0_32_1 - Будет ли ссылка?


 - См. 1-е сообщение темы.

----------


## aljarreau

> Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 2_0_32_1 - Будет ли ссылка?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/u9RU/5skKYYhkn

----------

Alex_oit (01.02.2020), angel710 (01.02.2020), cntkf (01.02.2020), ikalichkin (01.02.2020)

----------


## Prado

не садится обновление.
не выходят новые расчеты на 2020 год.

помогите пожалуйста

----------


## maxximulusa

> не садится обновление.
> не выходят новые расчеты на 2020 год.
> 
> помогите пожалуйста


все номально.что конкретно не считает

----------


## eldorado

Что именно не получается у вас?

----------


## Prado

не выходят новые расчеты на 2020 год.

мзп, мрп

----------


## Prado

обновление село.
написано новая версия.
захожу в зарплату, в регламентированные, а там старые данные

----------


## Prado

база профи, обновляю через CF файл

----------


## maxximulusa

скрин о программе плиз

----------


## maxximulusa

> база профи, обновляю через CF файл


чой то? цфу чем не угодил

----------


## Prado

1.jpg2.jpg

----------


## maxximulusa

Тэкс...ты какой релз ставишь? 31? надо 32 там все

----------


## Prado

скачал 32, и ставлю его

----------


## Prado

еще сюда пару скринов не могу загрузить

----------


## maxximulusa

помошь о программе скрин

----------


## Prado

написано превысило предел на сайте, не дает больше загрузить фото

----------


## maxximulusa

словами пиши. релиз базы

----------


## Prado

Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, разработка для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» (2.0.32.1)
Copyright (С) ООО "1C", 2007-2019. Все права защищены.
(http://www.1c.ru/)

----------


## Prado

уже на двух базах пробовал.
одно и тоже выходит

----------


## maxximulusa

> Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, разработка для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» (2.0.32.1)
> Copyright (С) ООО "1C", 2007-2019. Все права защищены.
> (http://www.1c.ru/)


хммм...глазами нао смотреть.напши на на maxx1977@mil.ru

----------


## Prado

написал на почту

----------


## aydos03

здрасти. подскажите почему вылетает постоянно !_Платформа_8.3.13.1926_Windows_Repack_32-bit! 10 мин и вылетает. база RetailKz_2.2.4.1_setup без updтов. я начинающий если кто может реально объяснить что да как напишите в личку или сюда. спасибо

----------


## raxmet

при обновлении если версия ниже 31 тогда через cf сначало обновить до 31 версии потом через update до 32 версии. это каждый год так иначе результат знаете

----------

aydos03 (01.02.2020)

----------


## maxximulusa

> здрасти. подскажите почему вылетает постоянно !_Платформа_8.3.13.1926_Windows_Repack_32-bit! 10 мин и вылетает. база RetailKz_2.2.4.1_setup без updтов. я начинающий если кто может реально объяснить что да как напишите в личку или сюда. спасибо


поставь 8.3.12. или 13ая пинципиально нужна?

----------

aydos03 (01.02.2020)

----------


## aydos03

да какая на сайте была скачал, а так не принципиально. а база розница для кз встанет на нее?

----------


## raxmet

да, без проблем

----------


## aydos03

т.е проблема в платформе а не в Розница для Казахстана 2.2.4.1?  скачать 8.3.12 и ставить Розница для Казахстана 2.2.4.1 и не будет вылетать?

----------


## maxximulusa

> да какая на сайте была скачал, а так не принципиально. а база розница для кз встанет на нее?


зырь рекомендованную платформу 1с
тп того
Внимание!
Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" предназначена
для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.3 не ниже 8.3.11.3133.

----------


## aydos03

Розница для Казахстана 2.2.4.1 это я как понял самая последняя на этом сайте база. есть кто работает именно с ней?

----------


## maxximulusa

> т.е проблема в платформе а не в Розница для Казахстана 2.2.4.1?  скачать 8.3.12 и ставить Розница для Казахстана 2.2.4.1 и не будет вылетать?


все пробуем опытным путем.разные компы разные платфомы

----------

aydos03 (01.02.2020)

----------


## maxximulusa

> Розница для Казахстана 2.2.4.1 это я как понял самая последняя на этом сайте база. есть кто работает именно с ней?


вопрос?
юзер Eldorado ас в рознце

----------

aydos03 (01.02.2020)

----------


## aydos03

> вопрос?
> юзер Eldorado ас в рознце


попробую версии ниже и напишу ему. спасибо

----------


## Prado

подскажите пожалуйста

как настроить ОСМС в 1с 8.2 ???

а то не считает, не ведет расчеты, в осмс пусто

----------


## Drugoy

Попробуй короткое имя компьютера только латиницей. Желательно безо всяких точек, дефисов и прочего. Мне однажды помогло. Тоже 1С сама закрывалась где-то через 10 минут после старта.

----------

TEV (03.02.2020)

----------


## Drugoy

> Попробуй короткое имя компьютера только латиницей. Желательно безо всяких точек, дефисов и прочего. Мне однажды помогло. Тоже 1С сама закрывалась где-то через 10 минут после старта.


Это для Aydos03

----------


## Prado

выложите пожалуйста у кого 2.0.29.2 и 2.0.29.3 для профи 1с 8.2 Казахстана

----------


## eldorado

> выложите пожалуйста у кого 2.0.29.2 и 2.0.29.3 для профи 1с 8.2 Казахстана


Первый пост темы смотрит. Там вечный архив

----------


## yarobor

Как можно настроить работу ЭСФ в Управление нашей фирмой для Казахстана?

----------


## kimok1988

Доброе утро. Кто сможет выслать обновление для 1С-Рейтинг: Общепит для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 3.0 (3.0.26.1) и все последующие обновления. Заранее спасибо

----------


## armansky

Здравствуйте!
Когда же выйдет новый релиз конфигурации «Бухгалтерский учет 7.7 для Казахстана» с обновлениями за 2020 год,
с 2020 года ОСМС от работадателя 2% считает система правильно, от сотрудников с зарплаты 1%,.Всего 3 %. Где нужно подправить данные,чтобы правильно считала налоги?
Искал в модуле где редактировать ,не нашел где подправить,подскажите где.

----------


## Yuliya_C

Есть рекомендация от Рейтинга: https://pro1c.kz/articles/uchet-gos-...-0-1s-reyting/ для 2.0

----------


## Yuliya_C

> Есть рекомендация от Рейтинга: https://pro1c.kz/articles/uchet-gos-...-0-1s-reyting/ для 2.0


Там предлагают сделать расчет взносов ОСМС через регистрацию разовых удержаний с настройкой вида расчета.

----------


## cntkf

> Здравствуйте!
> Когда же выйдет новый релиз конфигурации «Бухгалтерский учет 7.7 для Казахстана» с обновлениями за 2020 год,
> с 2020 года ОСМС от работадателя 2% считает система правильно, от сотрудников с зарплаты 1%,.Всего 3 %. Где нужно подправить данные,чтобы правильно считала налоги?
> Искал в модуле где редактировать ,не нашел где подправить,подскажите где.


Что заставляет до сих пор сидеть на 7? Экстрим?

----------


## cntkf

> подскажите пожалуйста
> 
> как настроить ОСМС в 1с 8.2 ???
> 
> а то не считает, не ведет расчеты, в осмс пусто


Взносы или отчисления?

----------


## SPetrov63

Парни, любопытная задачка.
Получил базу "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ред.2.0". В справке показывает версию 2.0.31.2.
Однако при обновлении след.версию 2.0.32.1 не берет, говорит - нет доступных обновлений.
Предлагает обновиться до версий 2.0.29.2 или 2.0.29.3. 
И последовательно обновляется до последней.

Я решил, что предшественник просто халтурил, и, не ставя обновлений, просто менял номер версии в конфиге.
Однако, в "Справка = дополнение к описанию" прописана честно вся последовательность обновлений.
Как такое может быть? 
Недоумеваю.

----------


## raxmet

а если указать файл обновления?

----------


## SPetrov63

дык, говорю же. Так и сделал.
И оказалось, что там ранняя версия. Которая благополучно обновляется дальше.
Если просто исправить версию в свойствах конфиги, будет показывать, все складывается.
Но, блин, - в справку как записать все описания? Не знаю как, да и зачем?
Ради искусства?

----------


## SPetrov63

могу кинуть конфигу, приколитесь

----------


## kimok1988

> Есть рекомендация от Рейтинга: https://pro1c.kz/articles/uchet-gos-...-0-1s-reyting/ для 2.0


Доброе утро. а какой метод для редакции Общепит 3.0

----------


## alginsky

Здравствуйте! Выложите плиз CF-шник 1С Рейтинг Нефтебаза ред. 2.0. я завис на версии (2.0.40.2) на основе БК (2.0.26.12).

----------


## alginsky

> Здравствуйте! Выложите плиз CF-шник 1С Рейтинг Нефтебаза ред. 2.0. я завис на версии (2.0.40.2) на основе БК (2.0.26.12).


Если можно последний релиз с setup-ом и CF-шник. Заранее спасибо!))

----------


## Yuliya_C

> Доброе утро. а какой метод для редакции Общепит 3.0


Для всех 3.0 выпускаются обновления (3.0.31.1 Общепит для Казахстана уже вышел релиз), либо опять через регистрацию разовых удержаний и вручную(.

----------


## eldorado

Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.33.3
и
Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.33.3

----------

cntkf (05.02.2020), Corall (05.02.2020), Drugoy (05.02.2020), Nell* (05.02.2020), Ерж (05.02.2020)

----------


## eldorado

> Парни, любопытная задачка.
> Получил базу "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ред.2.0". В справке показывает версию 2.0.31.2.
> Однако при обновлении след.версию 2.0.32.1 не берет, говорит - нет доступных обновлений.
> Предлагает обновиться до версий 2.0.29.2 или 2.0.29.3. 
> И последовательно обновляется до последней.
> 
> Я решил, что предшественник просто халтурил, и, не ставя обновлений, просто менял номер версии в конфиге.
> Однако, в "Справка = дополнение к описанию" прописана честно вся последовательность обновлений.
> Как такое может быть? 
> Недоумеваю.


Сталкивался с такой фигней. Долго ломал голову. Вылечил. Вообщем выгрузи базу в dt и загрузи обратно после этого обнови и обязательно запусти в режиме предприятия. Проверь релиз. Причем эта база по сей день обновляется именно так выгрузка загрузка dt шника и после этого обновляю

----------


## ikalichkin

> Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.33.3
> и
> Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.33.3


Уже выложил в *родственной ветке*

----------

Corall (05.02.2020), Nell* (05.02.2020)

----------


## kimok1988

> Для всех 3.0 выпускаются обновления (3.0.31.1 Общепит для Казахстана уже вышел релиз), либо опять через регистрацию разовых удержаний и вручную(.


Добрый день. Прошу выслать обновления если у кого то есть для Общепит для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 3.0 (3.0.26.1) до 3.0.31.1. Пожалуйста.....

----------


## Kuanyshtore

подскажите пожалуйста

как настроить ОСМС в 1с 8.2 ???

а то не считает, не ведет расчеты, в осмс пусто

----------

topridder (05.02.2020)

----------


## RinataMax

Здравствуйте У кого есть обновление УТП 2.0.19.2 от 05.02.2020 г

----------


## INuridinov95@

Здравствуйте. Помогите найти Библиотека стандартных подсистем, релиз 2.3.2.43 от 18.12.2015. 
нашел вот тутhttps://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....015#post449923
но удалено везде.
Спасибо.

----------


## eldorado

> Здравствуйте. Помогите найти Библиотека стандартных подсистем, релиз 2.3.2.43 от 18.12.2015. 
> нашел вот тутhttps://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....015#post449923
> но удалено везде.
> Спасибо.


2.3.2.197 есть самая ближайшая к вам

----------


## eldorado

> Здравствуйте У кого есть обновление УТП 2.0.19.2 от 05.02.2020 г


Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.19.2

----------

cntkf (06.02.2020), Krick13 (11.02.2020), raxmet (05.02.2020), RinataMax (05.02.2020)

----------


## RinataMax

а пароль какой?

----------


## eldorado

> а пароль какой?


вы же когда скачиваете там же пишет 123

----------

RinataMax (05.02.2020)

----------


## RinataMax

да увидела... извиняюсь. система блокирует

----------


## RinataMax

разобралась))))

----------


## Ерж

Всем салам, я уже второй день не могу скачать 1с.   Повился окно unibytes. Отправил смс на 9682 уже 2 раза, но код не пришел. Помогbте, я чет не то сделаю?

----------


## cntkf

> подскажите пожалуйста
> 
> как настроить ОСМС в 1с 8.2 ???
> 
> а то не считает, не ведет расчеты, в осмс пусто


Нужно проверить виды начислений, на закладке учет отчисления и взносы осмс должы иметь значения облагается целиком. И нужно проверисть сведения о ставках ОСМС на 2020 год.

----------


## GoldenScrew

Здравствуйте, подскажите, пожалуйста!
Обновил конфигурацию с 3.0.32.1 до: 3.0.33.3
Но ВОСМ не рассчитывается, хотя при обновлении на релиз 3.0.33.2, в регистре должна автоматически создаться новая запись на 01.01.2020 года с установленной ставкой взносов на ОСМС 1%.
Такой записи нет.
Или нужно было сначала обновиться на релиз 3.0.33.2, только в нём делаются эти записи? Или Я как-то не верно провёл обновление?

----------


## maxximulusa

> Здравствуйте, подскажите, пожалуйста!
> Обновил конфигурацию с 3.0.32.1 до: 3.0.33.3
> Но ВОСМ не рассчитывается, хотя при обновлении на релиз 3.0.33.2, в регистре должна автоматически создаться новая запись на 01.01.2020 года с установленной ставкой взносов на ОСМС 1%.
> Такой записи нет.
> Или нужно было сначала обновиться на релиз 3.0.33.2, только в нём делаются эти записи? Или Я как-то не верно провёл обновление?


Вид расчета проверьте в начислении,должно облагаться целиком восмс

----------


## Виктор76

ребята кто нибудь поделитесь последним обновлением нефтебазы 2.0.....

----------


## shamkin

> Парни, любопытная задачка.
> Получил базу "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ред.2.0". В справке показывает версию 2.0.31.2.
> Однако при обновлении след.версию 2.0.32.1 не берет, говорит - нет доступных обновлений.
> Предлагает обновиться до версий 2.0.29.2 или 2.0.29.3. 
> И последовательно обновляется до последней.
> 
> Я решил, что предшественник просто халтурил, и, не ставя обновлений, просто менял номер версии в конфиге.
> Однако, в "Справка = дополнение к описанию" прописана честно вся последовательность обновлений.
> Как такое может быть? 
> Недоумеваю.


Такое бывает, когда обновляешь через конфигурацию, а после обновления не запускаешь 1с, а продолжаешь дальше обновлять на последующую версию, поэтому после каждого обновления ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО надо запускать базу в обычном режиме!!!

----------

thekz (12.02.2020)

----------


## Ерж

Здравствуйте , пожалуистата скиньте инструкции как обновить  платформу, как установить криптобиблиотеку . Установил учебную версию, конфигурации и полностью удалил. Платформу установил проф. А конфигурацию установить не получается. Уже 4 дня не могу установить. Помогите разобраться. Буду очень признателен. edilerzh@gmail.com

----------


## dastantdk

Ребят, всем привет.
как настроить ЭСФ с 1с прямой обмен, у нас нет рег номера на это, 1с и конф брали от сюда, буду очень благодарен за инструкцию.
может надо что то до качать или как ?

----------


## Klas

Доброе время, подскажите пожалуйста как с 1с розницы 2.2 выгрузить номенклатуры в excel с штрих кодами и остатком?

----------


## TEV

Добрый день дополнение для 3.0.33.3 расширение для восмс скиньте пжт у кого есть

----------


## maxximulusa

> Добрый день дополнение для 3.0.33.3 расширение для восмс скиньте пжт у кого есть


https://my-files.ru/at8cbj

----------

Darky (08.02.2020), Drugoy (10.02.2020), ikalichkin (08.02.2020), TEV (09.02.2020), Zvezda2004 (10.02.2020)

----------


## Darky

> У меня такая есть криптобиблиотека


Ссылка на криптобиблиотеку мертвая. Кто может поделится криптобиблиотекой для ЭСФ Бухгалтерия 3.0 и УТ 3?

----------


## ikalichkin

> https://my-files.ru/at8cbj


А на официальном сайте *ИТС*  это расширение КАК обозначено?

----------


## maxximulusa

> А на официальном сайте *ИТС*  это расширение КАК обозначено?


Исправление ошибки расчета суммы ВОСМС, когда сумма дохода меньше 25МРП

----------


## bbiko

Здравствуйте!!!
Есть некоторые вопросы;
1. Как сделать чтобы скидки действовали с момента активации карты по определенный срок отдельно для каждого клиента, а не общий срок например отдельного для каждого клиента
2. Как сделать чтобы бонусы тоже накапливались с момента активации в течении определенного периода, а потом списывались. У меня они накапливается от каждой продажи на месяц. Например если начислено 15 то до 15 следующего месяца, а если 16-го тогда до 16 -го и т.д.
3. Как убрать сообщение о замена карты лояльности на другую.
Заранее спасибо

----------


## dastantdk

Добрый день ! криптобиблиотека для ЭСФ Бухгалтерия 2.0 кто может поделится ?

----------


## cubines

> Добрый вечер!!
> Есть ли у кого Нефтебаза для Казахстана отученная  желательно последняя версия. Спасибо


у меня есть!

----------


## cubines

> Добрый день! Подскажете где можно скачать Криптобиблиотека 8.3, для настройки прямого обмена ЭСФ ?
> Заранее спасибо.


у меня есть

----------


## Ukei

- А обновлений ERP для Казахстана ни у кого случаем нет?

----------


## armansky

Когда будет новый релиз «Бухгалтерский учет 7.7 для Казахстана»?
с 2020 года ОСМС от работадателя 2% считает система правильно, от сотрудников с зарплаты 1%,.Всего 3 %. Где нужно подправить данные,чтобы правильно считала налоги?
Искал в модуле где редактировать ,не нашел где подправить,подскажите где.

----------


## sergo421

Нужен   Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с редакции 2.0 
 ссылку где можно скачать.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Нужен   Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с редакции 2.0 
>  ссылку где можно скачать.


Если Вы про бухгалтерию - то переход осуществляется стандартным простым 3.0-обновлением для 2.0-базы :)
Читайте в шаблоне 3.0 файл *UpdInfo.txt*...

----------

sergo421 (10.02.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> у меня есть!


Уважаемый *cubines*, извините, на на форуме присутствует не детский сад с конфетой "А ну ка подразни".
Если Вам есть чем поделится - делитесь при *желании делать это*, любой просящий ожидает помощи...

*dastantdk*, наверняка плохо искали по теме, многократно выкладывали эту обработку:  *например, здесь*

----------

dastantdk (10.02.2020)

----------


## kimok1988

Доброе утро. Кто сможет выслать обновления для Общепит для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 3.0 (3.0.26.1)  до последнего релиза?

----------


## angel710

> Ребят, всем привет.
> как настроить ЭСФ с 1с прямой обмен, у нас нет рег номера на это, 1с и конф брали от сюда, буду очень благодарен за инструкцию.
> может надо что то до качать или как ?


Привет,а без рег.номера вы не как не настройте ЭСФ 1С прямой обмен,подписку на ИТС надо для этого!!!

----------


## Platinum3005

Доброго дня! В конфигурации 3.0.33.2 1с 8.3 регламентированный отчет 910.00.v22.r101 отсутствует. Может я что то не так делаю. Если существует внешний отчет, скиньте плизз!!! Благодарю!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго дня! В конфигурации 3.0.33.2 1с 8.3 регламентированный отчет 910.00.v22.r101 отсутствует. Может я что то не так делаю. Если существует внешний отчет, скиньте плизз!!! Благодарю!


Обновляемся до версии *3.0.33.3*

*angel710*



> = а без рег.номера вы не как не настройте ЭСФ 1С прямой обмен,подписку на ИТС надо для этого!!!


Вы  о-о-очень  заблуждаетесь !!! :)

----------

Platinum3005 (11.02.2020)

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день. Кто сможет выслать обновления для Общепит для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 3.0 (3.0.26.1) до последнего релиза?
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## olechka1975

> Обновляемся до версии *3.0.33.3*
> 
> *angel710*
> 
> Вы  о-о-очень  заблуждаетесь !!! :)


Здравствуйте)) Не поможете  с настройкой обмена ЭСФ в версии 3,0? тоже устанавливали отсюда, без регистрации))

----------


## angel710

> Обновляемся до версии *3.0.33.3*
> 
> *angel710*
> 
> Вы  о-о-очень  заблуждаетесь !!! :)


Честно я и не знал что можно обойти настройку ЭСФ прямого обмена с 1С,без подписки на ИТС,а можете подсказать как это сделать?:D

----------


## angel710

Добрый день всем! при настройки прямого обмена вышла такая ошибка https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4pkf/kzV3naJcj , регистрационный номер указан,эцп ключ открывается в эсф портале без проблем,но в 1с выскакивает ошибка,скриншот в ссылке,сюда не поместился.

----------


## Asisdes

Для прямого обмена нужна криптобиблиотека, 
тут где то в ветках была на неё ссылка. Сделана в виде обработки

----------


## ikalichkin

*olechka1975*, *angel710*  - не обижайтесь чукчи-писатели :), если бы все тотально прочитывали тему полностью и внимательно - меньше было бы вопросов! Я уже подробно писал в этой теме  об *ЭСФ*.

*ANGEL710*, Вы пробовали закрыть сессию (в окне на скрине, "Управление сессиями")? Ну, или тупо перезагрузить комп?

----------

angel710 (13.02.2020), Nell* (18.02.2020)

----------


## GoldenScrew

> Вид расчета проверьте в начислении,должно облагаться целиком восмс


Это как? Подскажите профану) Куда именно нажимать и смотреть

----------


## GoldenScrew

> https://my-files.ru/at8cbj


не могу найти, где Расширения находятся, похоже их нет...



> 3.В открывшимся окне списка расширений необходимо нажать на кнопку "Добавить", в открывшемся окне предупреждения безопасности выбрать "Продолжить", в качестве файла выбрать файл расширения конфигурации из текущего комплекта дополнения.

----------


## GoldenScrew

> Это как? Подскажите профану) Куда именно нажимать и смотреть


точнее какой поставить?
Я никакой не выбирал.

----------


## olechka1975

> *olechka1975*, *angel710*  - не обижайтесь чукчи-писатели :), если бы все тотально прочитывали тему полностью и внимательно - меньше было бы вопросов! Я уже подробно писал в этой теме  об *ЭСФ*.
> 
> *ANGEL710*, Вы пробовали закрыть сессию (в окне на скрине, "Управление сессиями")? Ну, или тупо перезагрузить комп?


Спасибо на добром слове))) и за ссылку на тему об ЭСФ))

----------


## olechka1975

При настройке обмена с ИС ЭСФ, установке криптографической библиотеки 1 с выдает следующее 1.jpg. Как исправить, помогииииите))) Обновление стоит 3.0.33.3.. Во 2-ой версии сразу все получилось, а с 3-ей проблемка!

----------


## ikalichkin

> При настройке обмена с ИС ЭСФ, установке криптографической библиотеки 1 с выдает следующее 1.jpg. Как исправить, помогииииите))) Обновление стоит 3.0.33.3.. Во 2-ой версии сразу все получилось, а с 3-ей проблемка!


Слишком мало информации! У Вас ошибки на каком этапе (думаю, что на *4* - см. инструкцию по ЭСФ)? Если *4*. - то какой пункт (1-5)?

----------


## maxximulusa

> не могу найти, где Расширения находятся, похоже их нет...


базовая?

----------


## olechka1975

На этом этапе возникли проблемы:
4. Настройки обмена ЭСФ

п.2 Криптографическая библиотека, жмём [Проверить работу], в результате должно быть сообщение: Библиотека успешно подключена! Версия: 1,8, а 1С выдает сообщение об ошибке((

----------


## ikalichkin

> На этом этапе возникли проблемы:
> 4. Настройки обмена ЭСФ
> 
> п.2 Криптографическая библиотека, жмём [Проверить работу], в результате должно быть сообщение: Библиотека успешно подключена! Версия: 1,8, а XX выдает сообщение об ошибке((


Перед проверкой работы один раз надо нажать на кнопку [Получить криптобиблиотеку], затем [Проверить работу].
Убедитесь, что в у Вас Бух РК проф 3.0.33.3 - в общем модуле "ЭСФКлиентСерверПереопред

----------


## kimok1988

Доброе утро. Кто сможет выслать обновления для Общепит для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 3.0 (3.0.26.1) до последнего релиза?

----------


## SPetrov63

Добрый день.
Помогите, плиз
нужен hstart.exe какой-нить ломаный, чтобы не требовал лицензии

----------


## olechka1975

> Перед проверкой работы один раз надо нажать на кнопку [Получить криптобиблиотеку], затем [Проверить работу].
> Убедитесь, что в у Вас Бух РК проф 3.0.33.3 - в общем модуле "ЭСФКлиентСерверПереопред

----------


## bigabilovsabit

Добрый день помогите пожалуста нати пустую базу Бугалтерия для казахстана 8.3. все ссылки на первой страницее недоступны

----------


## bigabilovsabit

Желательно выгрузка базы с последними обновлениеями заранее Спосибо

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день помогите пожалуста нати пустую базу Бугалтерия для казахстана 8.3. все ссылки на первой страницее недоступны


надо искать в соседней теме:
*1С-Казахстан-7-7-8-x-БЕЗ-обсуждение-ТОЛЬКО-ССЫЛОК!*

----------

bigabilovsabit (17.02.2020)

----------


## Yxrain

Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.33.4

https://yadi.sk/d/cSfXW6dyQ-EVjw

----------


## s_stalk

Добрый день всем, Помогите найти 1С-Рейтинг: СНТ. Алкогольная и табачная продукция. Есть у кого это расширение для бухгалтерии?

----------


## s_stalk

> Добрый день всем, Помогите найти 1С-Рейтинг: СНТ. Алкогольная и табачная продукция. Есть у кого это расширение для бухгалтерии?


 или 1С-Рейтинг: Алкомониторинг

----------


## Yxrain

Всем привет! Есть ли у кого формула расчета ЗП от обратного для 2020 года(с учетом ВОСМС)? В типовой 2.0 считает некорректно. :(

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всем привет! Есть ли у кого формула расчета ЗП от обратного для 2020 года(с учетом ВОСМС)? В типовой 2.0 считает некорректно. :(


 формула без взносов ОСМС ( до 2020 года):
 НАЧИСЛЕНО = (СуммаНаРуки +  (СуммаНаРуки - 1МЗП) / 0,9 / 10) / ?(ЕслиЕстьОПВ, 0,9, 1)

 формула с 2020 года (спасибо за подсказку iporn):
 НАЧИСЛЕНО = СуммаНаРуки * 1,25 - 1МЗП / 8  - это при наличии 10% ОПВ  и без минуса взносов ОСМС с базы ИПН

 Ну, а если желаем и взносы ОСМС от базы ИПН отнимать, тогда посложнее:  
 НАЧИСЛЕНО = (СуммаНаРуки +  (СуммаНаРуки - 1МЗП / 10) * 89 / 801 - 1МЗП / 10) /  0,89, при наличии и ОПВ и взносов ОСМС

----------

Yxrain (23.02.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> или 1С-Рейтинг: Алкомониторинг


Не ломанный cf: 1Cv8_Алко_БухРК_3.0.25

----------


## bbiko

Здравствуйте помогите с крипобиблиотекой для УТ Управление торговлей для Казахстана, редакция 3.2, локализация для Казахстана: "1С-Рейтинг" (3.2.1.12)   Пробовал некоторые скачанные не получатся ошибка Не удалось обновить версию ИС ЭСФ:Ошибка разбора XML:  - [1,2] Фатальная ошибка:  StartTag: invalid element name   Установлена версия по умолчанию.

Заранее спасибо

----------


## bbiko

Здравствуйте помогите с крипобиблиотекой для УТ Управление торговлей для Казахстана, редакция 3.2, локализация для Казахстана: "1С-Рейтинг" (3.2.1.12)   Пробовал некоторые скачанные не получатся ошибка Не удалось обновить версию ИС ЭСФ:Ошибка разбора XML:  - [1,2] Фатальная ошибка:  StartTag: invalid element name   Установлена версия по умолчанию.

Заранее спасибо

----------


## kimok1988

Доброе утро. Кто сможет выслать обновления для Общепит для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 3.0 (3.0.26.1) до последнего релиза?

----------


## Doni_cool

Доброе Утро! Подскажите пожалуйста выходит ошибка Хранилище данных переполнено

----------


## angel710

Добрый день!!! у меня такой вопрос не могу базу обновить,бухгалтер откуда то принесла базу сказала обновить,"конфигурация заблокирована" ошибка в скрине https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4pkf/kzV3naJcj

----------


## Yxrain

> Добрый день!!! у меня такой вопрос не могу базу обновить,бухгалтер откуда то принесла базу сказала обновить,"конфигурация заблокирована" ошибка в скрине https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4pkf/kzV3naJcj


Здравствуйте. Это Подчиненный узел РИБ. Обновлять надо Главный узел, а с обменом обновления придут и в эту базу.

----------

angel710 (24.02.2020)

----------


## angel710

> Здравствуйте. Это Подчиненный узел РИБ. Обновлять надо Главный узел, а с обменом обновления придут и в эту базу.


Спасибо большое!!!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброе Утро! Подскажите пожалуйста выходит ошибка Хранилище данных переполнено


Можно попробовать откатится на более раннюю платформу: с 8.3.16 на 8.3.15, ну и для обычных форм (в РК чаще 2.0), использовать максимальный релиз 8.3.13!
Удачи !!!

----------


## murrexso

> Добрый день!!! у меня такой вопрос не могу базу обновить,бухгалтер откуда то принесла базу сказала обновить,"конфигурация заблокирована" ошибка в скрине https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4pkf/kzV3naJcj


Если " принесла" ( почему-то часто "носят" подчиненные узлы), то его нужно отвязать, главного уже не будет, как и самого обмена через риб

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день. Прошу выложить  обновления для Общепит для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 3.0 (3.0.26.1) до последнего релиза?
ОСМС по новому не может посчитать....

----------


## dzhamil

Доброго времени суток. 

1) Подскажите плиз, не могу разобраться, как установить 1 с
Установил платформу 8.3.15.1869, далее прохожу по ссылке в первом сообщении "Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана"", далее что мне скачивать, куда устанавливать?
BPKzBase_2.0.32.1_updsetup.zip (66,7 MB)?
BPKz_2.0.32.1_updsetup.zip (39,03 MB)?
BPKz_2.0.32.1_updstpb.zip (31,35 MB)?

2) у меня есть выгруженная база (ТОО), как мне ее загрузить в 1с?

3) как создать еще новую базу для нового ТОО

Спасибо!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго времени суток. 
> 
> 1) Подскажите плиз, не могу разобраться, как установить 1 с
> Установил платформу 8.3.15.1869, далее прохожу по ссылке в первом сообщении "Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана"", далее что мне скачивать, куда устанавливать?
> BPKzBase_2.0.32.1_updsetup.zip (66,7 MB)?
> BPKz_2.0.32.1_updsetup.zip (39,03 MB)?
> BPKz_2.0.32.1_updstpb.zip (31,35 MB)?
> 
> 2) у меня есть выгруженная база (ТОО), как мне ее загрузить в 1с?
> ...


Так как Вы явный новичок, постараюсь ответить подробно:

1) Классическое создание новой базы возможно только после установки полного *setup*, без всяких update, но этот *setup* нужной версии редко бывает в наличии, ПОЭТОМУ вот такая альтернатива:
В окне запуска 1С, через копку [Добавить] -> _Создание новой информационной базы  -> Создание новой информационной базы без конфигурации_ ... (нижний вариант), указываем название и путь к новой информационной базе (ИБ), после чего создана ИБ без метаданных, годная лишь для тренировки!

Далее в режиме *1С: Конфигуратор* можно совершить совершить 2 вещи:
загрузить выгрузку ИБ (файл **.dt*) через _Администрирование -> Загрузить информационную базу_
либо загрузить файл конфигурации (файл **.cf*)  в меню _Конфигурация -> Загрузить конфигурацию из файла_.
Эти файлы можно скачать в родственной теме:  *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

2) выгруженную базу (ТОО) загружаем как в не классическом варианте 1, конечно же с созданием *нового* каталога для ИБ. А вот дальше, для возможных обновлений, используются файлы типа BPKz_2.0.32.1_updsetup.zip для ПРОФ версии, и BPKzBase_2.0.32.1_updsetup.zip для БАЗОВОЙ. Куда они устанавливаются, эти обновления и сетапы? Какая разница, просто не меняйте путь их установки (текущий каталог шаблонов), и в конфигураторе в меню _Конфигурация -> Поддержка -> Обновить конфигурацию_, для обновления используйте только текущий каталог шаблонов. Путь к нему кстати видно в стартовом окне 1С , если нажать [Настройка].
Если версия вашей ИБ актуальная - обновлять НИЧЕГО НЕ НАДО !!!

3) Наверное всё и так понятно из  п.1. Только у ПРОФ версии возможностей больше!

P.S. не забываем внизу и слева в сообщении нажать кнопку "*Сказать спасибо*", если считаете, что материал был полезен для Вас :)

----------

Asisdes (07.03.2020), dzhamil (27.02.2020), nazhibekov (25.03.2020), Nell* (27.02.2020), oksi (27.02.2020), vegaline (04.03.2020), vindm77 (18.03.2020)

----------


## dzhamil

Спасибо все получилось, не немного подругому:




> Так как Вы явный новичок, постараюсь ответить подробно:
> 
> 2) выгруженную базу (ТОО) загружаем как в не классическом варианте 1, конечно же с созданием *нового* каталога для ИБ. А вот дальше, для возможных обновлений, используются файлы типа BPKz_2.0.32.1_updsetup.zip для ПРОФ версии, и BPKzBase_2.0.32.1_updsetup.zip для БАЗОВОЙ. Куда они устанавливаются, эти обновления и сетапы? Какая разница, просто не меняйте путь их установки (текущий каталог шаблонов), и в конфигураторе в меню _Конфигурация -> Поддержка -> Обновить конфигурацию_, для обновления используйте только текущий каталог шаблонов. Путь к нему кстати видно в стартовом окне 1С , если нажать [Настройка].
> Если версия вашей ИБ актуальная - обновлять НИЧЕГО НЕ НАДО !!!


Не получилось использовать BPKz_2.0.32.1_updsetup.zip, я их установил, далее в конфигураторе при обновление, не удалось обнаружить.

Я скачал данный файл 1Cv8_2.0.32.1 (с расширением .cf) и загрузил его в конфигуратор, после этого 1с обновилась.

Следом вопрос: правильный вариант использовал??

----------


## ikalichkin

> Спасибо все получилось, не немного подругому:
> 
> 
> 
> Не получилось использовать BPKz_2.0.32.1_updsetup.zip, я их установил, далее в конфигураторе при обновление, не удалось обнаружить.
> 
> Я скачал данный файл 1Cv8_2.0.32.1 (с расширением .cf) и загрузил его в конфигуратор, после этого 1с обновилась.
> 
> Следом вопрос: правильный вариант использовал??


Можно обновлять и через cf-файл, но если большая разница по версиям - могут быть проблемы!
Более естественный способ обновления - через update. Просто эти обновления ВСЕ должны быть установлены, например:
Допустим, что у Вас ИБ ТОО версии 2.0.28.2. Для её обновления до 2.0.32.1, должен быть установлен не только последний upd, но и все пропущенные версии 2.0.29*.х*, 2.0.30*.х*, 2.0.31*.х*. Причём  достаточно одного, любого *.х*.

Извините, что спрашиваю, обновляете ПРОФ версию установив BPKz_ххх, а БАЗОВУЮ  BPKzBase_ххх? Версию, релиз платформы, можно увидеть в конфигураторе в меню _Конфигурация -> Справка ->  О программе_. Если слово "БАЗОВАЯ" явно не указана - считаем, что это ПРОФ :)

Замечание по платформе: для ИБ с конфигурацией обычных форм ( Бух РК *2.0* относится именно к ним), *обязательно* использовать платформу 8.3.11-8.3.13. В более поздних платформах наблюдались глюки (собственными глазами видел на 8.3.15.1565). Платформу можно явно указать в настройках ИБ - в стартовом окне 1С нажать кнопку [Изменить], и на  2 странице, где кнопка [Готово] поменять *8.3*, к примеру, на 8.3*.13*.

Удачи !!!

----------


## JeffB

Помогите пожалуйста, есть база Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана 1.0.35.1. Есть у кого обновления? Или можно как-то обновить на версию 2.0 или 3.0?

----------


## GRGR.PLVK

Добрый день! Скиньте, пожалуйста, ссылку на Внешние печатные формы документа "Платежное поручение (исходящее)" на русском языке для версии 3_0_33_4. Почему то при печати кривая форма выходит(строки сносит).
Спасибо!

----------


## Ансат

Привет! Помогите пжл скачать cf или демо "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0" релиз 3.0.34.1 (Версия для ознакомления).
Для понимания механизма СНТ.
СПасибо!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день! Скиньте, пожалуйста, ссылку на Внешние печатные формы документа "Платежное поручение (исходящее)" на русском языке для версии 3_0_33_4. Почему то при печати кривая форма выходит(строки сносит).
> Спасибо!


Да не проблема: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3YV1/raM8cWKFZ
А Вы пытались сбросить в станадрт сам макет ПП:
_Администрирование -> Печатные формы, отчеты и обработки  ->  Макеты печатных форм  ->_ Платежное поручение (исходящее)?

----------


## taxa1987

Добрый день! Люди добрые, есть у кого-нибудь Ломбард для Казахстана? Буду очень признателен

----------


## vasilii2040

Добрый день! Подскажите есть Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, разработка для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» (3.0.33.4) нужно чтобы в счете на оплату была подпись и печать как можно это реализовать. Может есть внешняя печатная форма, просто в 1с не селен, а нужно решить данный момент для личных целий. Спасибо заранее за любую информации и помощь.

----------


## murrexso

> Добрый день! Подскажите есть Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, разработка для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» (3.0.33.4) нужно чтобы в счете на оплату была подпись и печать как можно это реализовать. Может есть внешняя печатная форма, просто в 1с не селен, а нужно решить данный момент для личных целий. Спасибо заранее за любую информации и помощь.


Как представляете внешнюю печатную с вашей печатью и подписью(готовую)? Это доработка лично для Вас,пусть и не совсем трудная,это как правило заказывается за деньги( есть такие бумажки).:D

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день. Прошу выложить обновления для Общепит для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 3.0 (3.0.26.1) до последнего релиза,
ОСМС по новому не может посчитать....

----------


## saule6608

Имеется доступ к платным тестам для подготовки к экзамену 1С Професиионал на 80 дней

----------


## Nastya_sh

Добрый день. Прошу помочь с поиском последнего релиза Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана" 3.0. И может кто нибудь даст ссылки на литературу по сельскому хозяйству.

----------


## dongluk

Добрый день. подскажите пожалуйста ошибка в криптографии. хотел сделать прямой обмен с ЭСФ. при добавлении пользователя пишет- Ограничение базовой версии возможность работы с эсф через API не поддерживается ? что делать  подскажите пожалуйста
версия 3.0.33.4 (конфигурация базовая)

----------


## dongluk

Возможно ли обновиться с базовой  Бухгалтерия для Казахстана  3.0.33.4 на проф  3.0.33.4 ?

----------


## Ukei

> Возможно ли обновиться с базовой  Бухгалтерия для Казахстана  3.0.33.4 на проф  3.0.33.4 ?


 - Можно. Есть спец. переходник, он есть в ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ в начале темы, файл _updstpb.zip Либо файлом .cf от Проф-версии.

----------

ltany (25.05.2020)

----------


## angel710

Добрый вечер!Ребята сможете подсказать?из-за чего кнопка не выходит "НУ",скрины в этой ссылке https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4pkf/kzV3naJcj

----------


## angel710

> Добрый день. подскажите пожалуйста ошибка в криптографии. хотел сделать прямой обмен с ЭСФ. при добавлении пользователя пишет- Ограничение базовой версии возможность работы с эсф через API не поддерживается ? что делать  подскажите пожалуйста
> версия 3.0.33.4 (конфигурация базовая)


Вроде только на ПРОФ версий можно настройть криптографии прямой эсф,на базовой она не даст,из-за ограничений.если не ошибаюсь!

----------


## dongluk

Спасибо попробую

----------


## dongluk

Спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый вечер!Ребята сможете подсказать?из-за чего кнопка не выходит "НУ",скрины в этой ссылке https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4pkf/kzV3naJcj


Элементарно, Ватсон :)
На фига в учётной политике (налоговый учёт конечно), выключили "_Плательщик КПН_"?

----------


## angel710

> Элементарно, Ватсон :)
> На фига в учётной политике (налоговый учёт конечно), выключили "_Плательщик КПН_"?


 там галочка стоит,я скрин закинул в ту же ссылку

----------


## ikalichkin

> там галочка стоит,я скрин закинул в ту же ссылку


Извините, скрин с УНП не увидел...
Предложение: отключить КПН, выйти из программы, *очистить кеш*, включить КПН и ...

----------


## angel710

> Извините, скрин с УНП не увидел...
> Предложение: отключить КПН, выйти из программы, *очистить кеш*, включить КПН и ...


Отключил КПН,очистил КЭШ,зашел заново включил КПН,не появляется кнопка!может еще какой нибудь способ есть?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Отключил КПН,очистил КЭШ,зашел заново включил КПН,не появляется кнопка!может еще какой нибудь способ есть?


Остаётся только одно: кто-то, *по недоразумению*, выключил эти реквизиты через _Ещё->Изменить форму_...

----------

ltany (25.05.2020)

----------


## angel710

> Остаётся только одно: кто-то, *по недоразумению*, выключил эти реквизиты через _Ещё->Изменить форму_...


там все галочки стоят,скрин скинул по той же ссылки https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4pkf/kzV3naJcj

----------


## kimok1988

Доброе утро. Прошу выложить обновления для Общепит для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 3.0 (3.0.26.1) до последнего релиза,
ОСМС по новому не может посчитать....:rtfm:

----------


## ikalichkin

> там все галочки стоят,скрин скинул по той же ссылки https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4pkf/kzV3naJcj


С формой у Вас что-то НЕ ТО! "_Учет КПН_" - это группа, а не один реквизит...
В конфигураторе загрузите "сверху" последний cf-файл, полностью отключив поддержку. ИМХО, должно помочь...

----------

ltany (25.05.2020)

----------


## faraon909

Доброго времени суток! у меня 1с версия 8.3, конфигурация данный момент установлена версия 2.0.7.9, поделитесь релизом 2.0.8.16 от 06.07.2012. либо помогите обновиться до редакции 3.0, буду очень благодарен.

----------


## faraon909

> Доброго времени суток! у меня 1с версия 8.3, конфигурация данный момент установлена версия 2.0.7.9, поделитесь релизом 2.0.8.16 от 06.07.2012. либо помогите обновиться до редакции 3.0, буду очень благодарен.


у меня бухгалтерия для Казахстана

----------


## Yxrain

> Доброго времени суток! у меня 1с версия 8.3, конфигурация данный момент установлена версия 2.0.7.9, поделитесь релизом 2.0.8.16 от 06.07.2012. либо помогите обновиться до редакции 3.0, буду очень благодарен.


Здравствуйте, а тут смотрели?
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post383100

----------


## angel710

> С формой у Вас что-то НЕ ТО! "_Учет КПН_" - это группа, а не один реквизит...
> В конфигураторе загрузите "сверху" последний cf-файл, полностью отключив поддержку. ИМХО, должно помочь...


Блин все равно не помогло, загрузи cf-файл 1Cv8_3.0.33.4,так же кнопки "НУ" нету :(

----------


## murrexso

> Блин все равно не помогло, загрузи cf-файл 1Cv8_3.0.33.4,так же кнопки "НУ" нету :(


У меня была похожая ситуация,только с контрагентами, уже и конфиг перезаливал и кэш чистил, а помогла банальная установка дистрибутива другой версии.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Блин все равно не помогло, загрузи cf-файл 1Cv8_3.0.33.4,так же кнопки "НУ" нету :(


Создайте копию ИБ, удалите все документы и значимые справочники, выгрузите, и дайте ссылку на dt-файл. Можно в личку...

----------


## angel710

> Создайте копию ИБ, удалите все документы и значимые справочники, выгрузите, и дайте ссылку на dt-файл. Можно в личку...


Добрый вечер!А можете через teamviewer или anydesk глянуть?

----------


## Alex_oit

20.03.2020
Выпущено дополнение к релизу (3.0.33.4) для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 3.0
20.03.2020
Выпущено дополнение к релизу (2.0.32.1) для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 2.0

Киньте плиз у кого есть.Спасибо

----------


## ZERGONLINE

дополнение к релизу (3.0.33.4) для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 3.0

http://www.unibytes.com/gaGphbIeNb-Lqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

Alex_oit (23.03.2020), Ukei (24.03.2020), zceiko (01.04.2020)

----------


## nazhibekov

Добрый день

Помогите пжл.  Установил платформу и конфигурацию 1с аптека, но  при входе ругается на настройку связи с сервером. 
Что надо делать ?

----------


## R1tteN

> Добрый день
> 
> Помогите пжл.  Установил платформу и конфигурацию 1с аптека, но  при входе ругается на настройку связи с сервером. 
> Что надо делать ?


Это специализированная защита, вшитая в конфигурацию. С аптекой и прочими отраслевыми не получится как с обычными типовыми.

----------


## nazhibekov

> Это специализированная защита, вшитая в конфигурацию. С аптекой и прочими отраслевыми не получится как с обычными типовыми.


Если это так, то почему выложили эту конфигурацию? Можно ли как то убрать эту защиту?

----------


## Alex_oit

> 20.03.2020
> Выпущено дополнение к релизу (3.0.33.4) для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 3.0
> 20.03.2020
> Выпущено дополнение к релизу (2.0.32.1) для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 2.0
> 
> Киньте плиз у кого есть.Спасибо


Еще бы кинули 
20.03.2020
Выпущено дополнение к релизу (2.0.32.1) для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 2.0  

Вообще супер было бы))

----------


## ikalichkin

> Еще бы кинули 
> 20.03.2020
> Выпущено дополнение к релизу (2.0.32.1) для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 2.0  
> 
> Вообще супер было бы))


 *допики для 2.0.32.1*.
Для проф KzBase тоже подходит...

----------

cntkf (26.03.2020), Drugoy (25.03.2020), raxmet (25.03.2020), Ukei (25.03.2020)

----------


## DenisSW

Здравствуйте!
У кого есть конфигурация Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана

----------


## djvova1

Magazka это самая современная и полнофункциональная платформа для магазина любого вида деятельности сам на ней уже 2 года только одни плюсы!!! Переходите и оставайтесь довольными http://magazkat.ru/

----------


## yugin

Здравствуйте!
У кого есть конфигурация "эксперт.пункт обмена" на базе Бухгалтерии для Казахстана?

----------


## yugin

Здравствуйте!
У кого есть конфигурация "эксперт.пункт обмена" на базе Бухгалтерии для Казахстана?

----------


## cntkf

Поделитесь дополнением для БК 3.0 содержащее обновление кодов строк для 100 формы.

----------


## TEV

> Поделитесь дополнением для БК 3.0 содержащее обновление кодов строк для 100 формы.


https://yadi.sk/d/Z16sqWdAjrLT4g

----------

cntkf (31.03.2020), dicus (03.04.2020), Ukei (31.03.2020), zceiko (01.04.2020)

----------


## SayatS

Можно удалить модули защиты слк, она будет работать!

----------


## zceiko

Добрый день. Пожалуйста, поделитесь "Формирование справок в период ЧП от 31.03.2020" для 3 редакции.

----------


## alishman001

добрый день! у кого есть конфигурация для полиграфий?

----------


## Олжас191

где скачать регламентированный отчет для версии 3.00.44? помогите

----------


## rednomads

https://yadi.sk/d/ym27EQbUVNaVmQ - Формирование справок в период ЧП от 31.03.2020

----------

666Rebel666 (01.04.2020), cntkf (02.04.2020), JuventasNux (10.04.2020), Ukei (03.04.2020), zceiko (02.04.2020)

----------


## angel710

Добрый вечер форумчане! Кто может помочь с учет ЭДО? при открытия "Входящие документы - Поступление ТМЗ" выходит ошибка,скрин прилагается по этой ссылке https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5DKD/44CVeqHPE

----------


## vasilii2040

Всем добрый день!
Кто может поделится Библиотекой для прямой выгрузки ЭСФ ESF_1.8.epf? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## angel710

Добрый вечер форумчане!можете помочь,хотел обновить релиз с 2.0(2.0.32.1) на 3.0(3.0.33.3) вышла такая ошибка.скрин в ссылке http://prntscr.com/rtju1r

----------

Олжас191 (18.04.2020)

----------


## vasilii2040

Всем добрый день!
Кто может поделится тестовой УНФ 1.6.5.2 для КЗ?

----------


## vasilii2040

Всем добрый день!
Кто может поделится тестовой УНФ 1.6.5.2 для КЗ?

----------


## angel710

> Добрый вечер форумчане!можете помочь,хотел обновить релиз с 2.0(2.0.32.1) на 3.0(3.0.33.3) вышла такая ошибка.скрин в ссылке http://prntscr.com/rtju1r


С этой ошибкой разобрался,теперь в этой базе "источники происхождения" не достаток товара выходит скрин в ссылке http://prntscr.com/rupxq0 , может кто нибудь сталкивался?

----------


## cntkf

> С этой ошибкой разобрался,теперь в этой базе "источники происхождения" не достаток товара выходит скрин в ссылке http://prntscr.com/rupxq0 , может кто нибудь сталкивался?


Перед выполнением процедуры обновления конфигураций обязательно ознакомьтесь со следующими ниже рекомендациями!!!

Особенности обновления с версии 3.0.33.3 на версию 3.0.33.4

В случае, если в информационной базе было подключено расширение, выпущенное ранее в виде дополнения (ИсправлениеРасчетаВОСМС202  0.cfe), после обновление ИБ, в котором выполняется удаление данного расширения,  для вступления изменений, необходимо перезапустить информационную базу.

Особенности обновления на версию 3.0 с версии 2.0.32.1

1. Перед созданием резервной копии распределенной информационной базы (РИБ), необходимо вначале провести обмены данными между всеми узлами РИБ, после чего уже выполнять резервное копирование.

2. В связи со структурными изменениями, внесенными в объекты конфигурации, перед выполнением обновления конфигурации рекомендуется выполнить тестирование и исправление информационной базы. Для этого необходимо в режиме Конфигуратора войти в меню "Администрирование" - "Тестирование и исправление", выбрать все пункты/режимы и нажать на кнопку "Выполнить". Перед выполнением операции необходимо сделать резервную копию информационной базы в соответствии с вышеприведенными рекомендациями.

3. Если обновление происходит с редакции 2.0, то перед выполнением обновления конфигурации необходимо зайти в информационную базу в режиме "Предприятие" и выполнить обработку "Очистка регистров для перехода на редакцию БК 3.0" (файл "ОчисткаРегистров.epf" в каталоге \ExtFiles):

В окне обработки в первую очередь следует запустить проверку необходимости обработки информационной базы (кнопка "Проверить").
Если в результате проверки ошибок в информационной базе выявлено не было, то никаких действий над данными выполнять не требуется, можно закрыть окно обработки.
Если же в результате проверки в информационной базе были обнаружены ошибки (выведены соответствующие сообщения), то для обработки данных следует нажать кнопку "Выполнить".
4. Если обновление происходит с редакции 2.0 и используется учет временных разниц по налогу на прибыль, то перед выполнением обновления конфигурации необходимо перейти на учет временных разниц балансовым методом.

5. В редакции 3.0 не поддерживается механизм "Дата актуальности учета". Если в обновляемой конфигурации использовался этот механизм, то перед выполнением обновления его необходимо отключить и перепровести документы. Для этого следует:

В режиме "Предприятия" установить новую дату (или даты, если используются отдельные даты для различных разделов учета) актуальности учета равной 31.12.3999 г. (меню "Предприятие" - " Дата актуальности учета ").
При записи измененной даты актуальности согласиться с предложенным перепроведением всех документов.
После перепроведения документов удалить записи о датах актуальности из регистра сведений "Дата актуальности учета".
6. Перед запуском обновленной конфигурации версии 3.0.33.4 в режиме "Предприятие" для пользователя, выполняющего обновление, должны быть установлены права "Администратор системы" и "Полные права". Для этого необходимо:

в режиме Конфигуратора войти в меню "Администрирование" - "Пользователи";
в списке пользователей найти нужного пользователя и открыть его для изменений;
на закладке "Прочие" включить использование ролей "Администратор системы" и "Полные права", сохранить изменения.
7. В связи с изменениями в структуре объектов конфигурации, для корректной работы системы, после обновления информационной базы следует выполнить дополнительные обработки обновления.
Подробнее о выполняемых действиях обработок обновления можно ознакомиться в справочной информации соответствующих обработок.

Форма запуска дополнительных обработок обновления при первом запуске после обновления информационной базы запускается автоматически.
При необходимости форму можно открыть из раздела "Администрирование - Поддержка и обслуживание - Обновление версии программы - Запуск обработок обновления программы".

Необходимо учитывать, что выполнение обработок может занять значительное время, которое напрямую зависит от количества документов в информационной базе.

8. Из состава конфигурации редакции 3.0 исключены формы регламентированной отчетности прошлых периодов (до 2015 года). В связи с этим, для сохранения данных, перед выполнением обновления необходимо сделать резервную копию информационной базы в соответствии с вышеприведенными рекомендациями, в которой будет сохранена регламентированная отчетность прошлых периодов.

9. В связи с изменениями в подсистеме "Дата запрета изменения данных", после обновления информационной базы на редакцию 3.0 следует установить даты запрета данных заново. Для автоматического переноса данных выполнить обработку "Обновление регистра "Даты запрета (загрузки) изменения данных" (файл "ОбновлениеДатыЗапретаИзм  ненияДанных.epf" в каталоге \ExtFiles).

10. В связи с реализацией в редакции 3.0 учета товаров по источникам происхождения в разрезе складов, после обновления информационной базы на редакцию 3.0 необходимо воспользоваться обработкой "Помощник заполнения измерения "Склад" в регистре накопления "Товары организаций (БУ)" (файл "ПомощникЗаполненияСклада  ТоварахОрганизацийБУ.epf" подкаталога \ExtFiles). Подробнее о выполняемых действиях помощника можно ознакомиться в справочной информации самой обработки.

11. В связи с реализацией в редакции 3.0 возможности назначения стандартных и прочих вычетов по ИПН в одном документе "Заявление на предоставление вычетов по ИПН", после обновления информационной базы на редакцию 3.0 необходимо воспользоваться обработкой "Ввод документов "Заявление на предоставление вычетов ИПН" (файл "ВводДокументовЗаявлениеН  ПредоставлениеВычетовИПН.  epf" подкаталога \ExtFiles). Подробнее о выполняемых действиях помощника можно ознакомиться в справочной информации самой обработки.

12. При переводе распределенной информационной базы (РИБ) с редакции 2.0 на редакцию 3.0, рекомендуется:

до перехода выполнить обмены центрального узла с периферийными;
удалить настройки РИБ;
удалить все дочерние (периферийные) узлы;
выполнить обновление центрального узла на редакцию 3.0;
в редакции 3.0 периферийные узлы РИБ создать заново.
13. После обновления конфигурации до редакции 3.0 рекомендуется еще раз выполнить тестирование и исправление информационной базы.

----------


## cntkf

> С этой ошибкой разобрался,теперь в этой базе "источники происхождения" не достаток товара выходит скрин в ссылке http://prntscr.com/rupxq0 , может кто нибудь сталкивался?


Перед выполнением процедуры обновления конфигураций обязательно ознакомьтесь со следующими ниже рекомендациями!!!

Особенности обновления с версии 3.0.33.3 на версию 3.0.33.4

В случае, если в информационной базе было подключено расширение, выпущенное ранее в виде дополнения (ИсправлениеРасчетаВОСМС202  0.cfe), после обновление ИБ, в котором выполняется удаление данного расширения,  для вступления изменений, необходимо перезапустить информационную базу.

Особенности обновления на версию 3.0 с версии 2.0.32.1

1. Перед созданием резервной копии распределенной информационной базы (РИБ), необходимо вначале провести обмены данными между всеми узлами РИБ, после чего уже выполнять резервное копирование.

2. В связи со структурными изменениями, внесенными в объекты конфигурации, перед выполнением обновления конфигурации рекомендуется выполнить тестирование и исправление информационной базы. Для этого необходимо в режиме Конфигуратора войти в меню "Администрирование" - "Тестирование и исправление", выбрать все пункты/режимы и нажать на кнопку "Выполнить". Перед выполнением операции необходимо сделать резервную копию информационной базы в соответствии с вышеприведенными рекомендациями.

3. Если обновление происходит с редакции 2.0, то перед выполнением обновления конфигурации необходимо зайти в информационную базу в режиме "Предприятие" и выполнить обработку "Очистка регистров для перехода на редакцию БК 3.0" (файл "ОчисткаРегистров.epf" в каталоге \ExtFiles):

В окне обработки в первую очередь следует запустить проверку необходимости обработки информационной базы (кнопка "Проверить").
Если в результате проверки ошибок в информационной базе выявлено не было, то никаких действий над данными выполнять не требуется, можно закрыть окно обработки.
Если же в результате проверки в информационной базе были обнаружены ошибки (выведены соответствующие сообщения), то для обработки данных следует нажать кнопку "Выполнить".
4. Если обновление происходит с редакции 2.0 и используется учет временных разниц по налогу на прибыль, то перед выполнением обновления конфигурации необходимо перейти на учет временных разниц балансовым методом.

5. В редакции 3.0 не поддерживается механизм "Дата актуальности учета". Если в обновляемой конфигурации использовался этот механизм, то перед выполнением обновления его необходимо отключить и перепровести документы. Для этого следует:

В режиме "Предприятия" установить новую дату (или даты, если используются отдельные даты для различных разделов учета) актуальности учета равной 31.12.3999 г. (меню "Предприятие" - " Дата актуальности учета ").
При записи измененной даты актуальности согласиться с предложенным перепроведением всех документов.
После перепроведения документов удалить записи о датах актуальности из регистра сведений "Дата актуальности учета".
6. Перед запуском обновленной конфигурации версии 3.0.33.4 в режиме "Предприятие" для пользователя, выполняющего обновление, должны быть установлены права "Администратор системы" и "Полные права". Для этого необходимо:

в режиме Конфигуратора войти в меню "Администрирование" - "Пользователи";
в списке пользователей найти нужного пользователя и открыть его для изменений;
на закладке "Прочие" включить использование ролей "Администратор системы" и "Полные права", сохранить изменения.
7. В связи с изменениями в структуре объектов конфигурации, для корректной работы системы, после обновления информационной базы следует выполнить дополнительные обработки обновления.
Подробнее о выполняемых действиях обработок обновления можно ознакомиться в справочной информации соответствующих обработок.

Форма запуска дополнительных обработок обновления при первом запуске после обновления информационной базы запускается автоматически.
При необходимости форму можно открыть из раздела "Администрирование - Поддержка и обслуживание - Обновление версии программы - Запуск обработок обновления программы".

Необходимо учитывать, что выполнение обработок может занять значительное время, которое напрямую зависит от количества документов в информационной базе.

8. Из состава конфигурации редакции 3.0 исключены формы регламентированной отчетности прошлых периодов (до 2015 года). В связи с этим, для сохранения данных, перед выполнением обновления необходимо сделать резервную копию информационной базы в соответствии с вышеприведенными рекомендациями, в которой будет сохранена регламентированная отчетность прошлых периодов.

9. В связи с изменениями в подсистеме "Дата запрета изменения данных", после обновления информационной базы на редакцию 3.0 следует установить даты запрета данных заново. Для автоматического переноса данных выполнить обработку "Обновление регистра "Даты запрета (загрузки) изменения данных" (файл "ОбновлениеДатыЗапретаИзм  ненияДанных.epf" в каталоге \ExtFiles).

10. В связи с реализацией в редакции 3.0 учета товаров по источникам происхождения в разрезе складов, после обновления информационной базы на редакцию 3.0 необходимо воспользоваться обработкой "Помощник заполнения измерения "Склад" в регистре накопления "Товары организаций (БУ)" (файл "ПомощникЗаполненияСклада  ТоварахОрганизацийБУ.epf" подкаталога \ExtFiles). Подробнее о выполняемых действиях помощника можно ознакомиться в справочной информации самой обработки.

11. В связи с реализацией в редакции 3.0 возможности назначения стандартных и прочих вычетов по ИПН в одном документе "Заявление на предоставление вычетов по ИПН", после обновления информационной базы на редакцию 3.0 необходимо воспользоваться обработкой "Ввод документов "Заявление на предоставление вычетов ИПН" (файл "ВводДокументовЗаявлениеН  ПредоставлениеВычетовИПН.  epf" подкаталога \ExtFiles). Подробнее о выполняемых действиях помощника можно ознакомиться в справочной информации самой обработки.

12. При переводе распределенной информационной базы (РИБ) с редакции 2.0 на редакцию 3.0, рекомендуется:

до перехода выполнить обмены центрального узла с периферийными;
удалить настройки РИБ;
удалить все дочерние (периферийные) узлы;
выполнить обновление центрального узла на редакцию 3.0;
в редакции 3.0 периферийные узлы РИБ создать заново.
13. После обновления конфигурации до редакции 3.0 рекомендуется еще раз выполнить тестирование и исправление информационной базы.

----------


## cntkf

9. В связи с изменениями в подсистеме "Дата запрета изменения данных", после обновления информационной базы на редакцию 3.0 следует установить даты запрета данных заново. Для автоматического переноса данных выполнить обработку "Обновление регистра "Даты запрета (загрузки) изменения данных" (файл "ОбновлениеДатыЗапретаИзм  ненияДанных.epf" в каталоге \ExtFiles).

10. В связи с реализацией в редакции 3.0 учета товаров по источникам происхождения в разрезе складов, после обновления информационной базы на редакцию 3.0 необходимо воспользоваться обработкой "Помощник заполнения измерения "Склад" в регистре накопления "Товары организаций (БУ)" (файл "ПомощникЗаполненияСклада  ТоварахОрганизацийБУ.epf" подкаталога \ExtFiles). Подробнее о выполняемых действиях помощника можно ознакомиться в справочной информации самой обработки.

11. В связи с реализацией в редакции 3.0 возможности назначения стандартных и прочих вычетов по ИПН в одном документе "Заявление на предоставление вычетов по ИПН", после обновления информационной базы на редакцию 3.0 необходимо воспользоваться обработкой "Ввод документов "Заявление на предоставление вычетов ИПН" (файл "ВводДокументовЗаявлениеН  ПредоставлениеВычетовИПН.  epf" подкаталога \ExtFiles). Подробнее о выполняемых действиях помощника можно ознакомиться в справочной информации самой обработки.

12. При переводе распределенной информационной базы (РИБ) с редакции 2.0 на редакцию 3.0, рекомендуется:

до перехода выполнить обмены центрального узла с периферийными;
удалить настройки РИБ;
удалить все дочерние (периферийные) узлы;
выполнить обновление центрального узла на редакцию 3.0;
в редакции 3.0 периферийные узлы РИБ создать заново.
13. После обновления конфигурации до редакции 3.0 рекомендуется еще раз выполнить тестирование и исправление информационной базы.

----------


## azeraus

Добрый день!
Кто может помочь? Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на Управление Торговлей для Казахстана ред. 2.2.12.7, 
Очень нужен именно этот релиз.

----------


## kimok1988

Доброе утро. Прошу выложить обновления для Общепит для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 3.0 (3.0.26.1) до последнего релиза,

----------


## bbiko

http://www.unibytes.com/folder/cFGF.E3-A18B

----------

Ukei (10.04.2020)

----------


## shamkin

Подскажите пожалуйста данная обновленная форма подходит для Конфигурации "Нефтебаза ред.2.0" ??

----------


## shamkin

> *допики для 2.0.32.1*.
> Для проф KzBase тоже подходит...


Вот эта обновленная форма 100 подойдет для конфигурации Нефтебаза ред 2.0 ?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Вот эта обновленная форма 100 подойдет для конфигурации Нефтебаза ред 2.0 ?


Должна! Проверьте!

----------


## Aibat1994

Добрый день коллеги! Никто не сталкивался с такой проблемы, конфигурация ГУ для Казахстана там можно выгрузить данные ОС для программы ЕССО, а в программе ЕССО не могу найти функцию или кнопку импорт. Подскажите пожалуйста если знаете, буду благодарен. Спасибо заранее!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день коллеги! Никто не сталкивался с такой проблемы, конфигурация ГУ для Казахстана там можно выгрузить данные ОС для программы ЕССО, а в программе ЕССО не могу найти функцию или кнопку импорт. Подскажите пожалуйста если знаете, буду благодарен. Спасибо заранее!


Давненько не смотрел на ЕССО, но, насколько помню - внутри нет форматов для импорта, типа XML, XLS и т.д.
По идее, Бух ГУ сразу должна выгружать ессо-файл (*.*rpt*), который просто открывается в ЕССО, лишь бы совпадали *шаблоны* отчётности...

----------


## Aibat1994

Добрый день коллеги! Хотел подготовится к сдаче спец-консультант по гос учреждениям , есть ли у кого экзаменационные вопросы(билеты) и решений могу купить. Спасибо заранее

----------


## Олжас191

Юзер

Регистрация
12.11.2013
Сообщений
11
Сказал(а) спасибо
14
Поблагодарили 0 раз(а) в 0 сообщениях


ГДЕ ЧИТАТЬ ЭТИ СООБЩЕНИЯ???? ПОДСКАЖИТЕ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Олжас191

> Юзер
> 
> Регистрация
> 12.11.2013
> Сообщений
> 11
> Сказал(а) спасибо
> 14
> Поблагодарили 0 раз(а) в 0 сообщениях
> ...


ГДЕ ЧИТАТЬ ЭТИ СООБЩЕНИЯ???? ПОДСКАЖИТЕ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Aibat1994

Добрый день коллеги! Хотел подготовится к сдаче спец-консультант по гос учреждениям , есть ли у кого экзаменационные вопросы(билеты) и решений могу купить. Помогите пожалуйста хоть что нибудь найти по этой теме.Спасибо заранее

----------


## angel710

Добрый день! 1С в Учет ЭДО кнопка входящие документы - "получить" выходит ошибка  "Входящие документы отсутствуют" скрин в ссылке http://prntscr.com/s3teqe - может кто нибудь сталкивался?

----------


## aljarreau

всем форумчанам большой привет!
есть у кого общепит для кз с релизом конфы 3.0 последняя версия только не обновка а сама конфа?

----------


## aljarreau

всем форумчанам большой привет!
есть у кого общепит для кз с релизом конфы 3.0 последняя версия только не обновка а сама конфа?

----------


## SayatS

Всем привет! Ссылку обработок удалили?

----------


## azeraus

Добрый день!
У кого нибудь есть Бухгалтерия для Узбекистана ред 3.0 или 2.0
Вопрос не по теме, просто не нашел куда можно написать.

----------


## aigar

> Добрый день!
> У кого нибудь есть Бухгалтерия для Узбекистана ред 3.0 или 2.0
> Вопрос не по теме, просто не нашел куда можно написать.


Здравствуйте, взгляните оно https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2ytw/5vPaMhvnt

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте, взгляните оно https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2ytw/5vPaMhvnt


Aigar, доброго времени суток!
Извините с просьбой, а  Вы не смогли бы выложить последние апрельские обновления для УПП, УТ 3, ЗиУП и розницы?
Всё для Казахстана, конечно...

----------


## aigar

> Aigar, доброго времени суток!
> Извините с просьбой, а  Вы не смогли бы выложить последние апрельские обновления для УПП, УТ 3, ЗиУП и розницы?
> Всё для Казахстана, конечно...


Здравствуйте.
Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/27Pn/5F4Yme48L

Розница для Казахстана
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5aDh/5a7dzUB43

Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/33qn/3S9tLxhxb

Управление торговлей для Казахстана
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4ikX/4GfUib49J

----------

ikalichkin (26.04.2020), miromaks21 (19.05.2020), Ukei (26.04.2020)

----------


## angel710

Добрый день! 1С в Учет ЭДО кнопка входящие документы - "получить" выходит ошибка "Входящие документы отсутствуют" скрин в ссылке http://prntscr.com/s3teqe - может кто нибудь сталкивался?

----------


## Хорват

> Добрый день! 1С в Учет ЭДО кнопка входящие документы - "получить" выходит ошибка  "Входящие документы отсутствуют" скрин в ссылке http://prntscr.com/s3teqe - может кто нибудь сталкивался?


Добрый день! Это не ошибка. 1С отработала запрос и выдала результат.  По заданным параметрам документов нет.

----------


## angel710

> Добрый день! Это не ошибка. 1С отработала запрос и выдала результат.  По заданным параметрам документов нет.


 а на самом портале ЭДО,эти документы находятся так говорит бухгалтер.блин что теперь делать?как ей эти документы в 1с закинуть?

----------


## Хорват

> а на самом портале ЭДО,эти документы находятся так говорит бухгалтер.блин что теперь делать?как ей эти документы в 1с закинуть?


Возможно не корректно настроен профиль. Попробуйте загрузить документы вручную. Выгрузите с портала, загрузите в 1С.

----------


## kimok1988

На портале 1С:ИТС опубликована новая версия 2.0.20.1 "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана" Прошу выслать, если у кого то уже есть. заранее спасибо.

----------


## eldorado

> На портале 1С:ИТС опубликована новая версия 2.0.20.1 "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана" Прошу выслать, если у кого то уже есть. заранее спасибо.


2.0.20.1 "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана"

----------

cntkf (30.04.2020), ikalichkin (29.04.2020), letvipdep (29.04.2020), raxmet (29.04.2020)

----------


## luna-luna

Здравствуйте , пришлось дома поставить 1с фреш ,была у меня отученная 1с тройка ,чтоб установить тонкий клиент, версия платформы должна соответствовать версии фреш,пришлось скачать с офиц сайта именно нужную. Сегодня завела новое  другое предприятие ,поработало часа три и все вылетело,теперь не могу зайти требует лицензии для новой базы .(нет  прав на запуск для требуемого вида клиента ) А фреш работает ,а мне нужно чтоб все работали .Помогите пожта,что можно теперь сделать ?

----------

rus-stam (15.11.2020)

----------


## eldorado

Зайдите в programm files и найдите и найдите старую версию вашей платформы. Запустите оттуда. Все должно работать

----------


## SPetrov63

Добрый день. Всех с праздниками.
Подскажите, пожалуйста - есть ли в Бух. для Казахстана 2.0. возможность автоматического резервного копирования?
Если нет - м.б. есть какие-то внешние, более-менее простые прилады?

----------


## AlekseyLis

Доброе время суток! Не поделитесь установочной 1Cfresh для последней платформы (8.3.17)? Хочу посмотреть что за зверь... Разворачивать планирую локально на Windows Server + IIS (если это важно). Так же буду благодарен за ссылки на мануал по установке и настройке....

----------


## SPetrov63

Добрый день. Всех с праздниками.
Пожалуйста, поделитесь опытом - кто делал свертку база на типовой "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ред.2.0"?
Должно быть что-то отлаженное, наверное?

----------


## eldorado

А зачем вам фреш? Win server+iis просто опубликуйте на веб сервере и дело с концом. Или у вас 8.2?
Или просто создайте пользователей по rdp и при подключении запускается 1с (настройка среды приложений при подключении пользователя) и юзеры ни куда не залезут и работает стабильно как автомат калашникова

----------


## AlekseyLis

> А зачем вам фреш? Win server+iis просто опубликуйте на веб сервере и дело с концом. Или у вас 8.2?


хочу потрогать технологию что называется "изнутри" :)

----------


## luna-luna

> Зайдите в programm files и найдите и найдите старую версию вашей платформы. Запустите оттуда. Все должно работать


Здравствуйте , это не помогло , я там исправила пользователя на другого , права поменяла, часа три поработала и вылетело все .теперь нет доступа , запуск только в конфигураторе но и там ничего сделать не дает ,ругается нет прав. Есть другие пользователи в базе ,но их пароли не узнаешь уже . Что еще можно сделать ,помогите , опять день потеряю забивая данные во второй раз :(

----------


## eldorado

> Здравствуйте , это не помогло , я там исправила пользователя на другого , права поменяла, часа три поработала и вылетело все .теперь нет доступа , запуск только в конфигураторе но и там ничего сделать не дает ,ругается нет прав. Есть другие пользователи в базе ,но их пароли не узнаешь уже . Что еще можно сделать ,помогите , опять день потеряю забивая данные во второй раз :(


Напишите в личку как связаться с вами подключусь удаленно попробую помочь

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. Всех с праздниками.
> Пожалуйста, поделитесь опытом - кто делал свертку база на типовой "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ред.2.0"?
> Должно быть что-то отлаженное, наверное?


*СверткаИнформационнойБазы  Казахстан*

----------

BMWист (03.05.2020), SPetrov63 (30.04.2020), Ukei (03.05.2020)

----------


## Yxrain

Выпущен релиз (3.0.33.6) для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" ред. 3.0

https://yadi.sk/d/zq-9CEQTPoixNw

Новое в версии 3.0.33.6:
*Скрытый текст*Расчет налогов, сборов и отчислений с заработной платы
Постановлением Правительства РК от 20 апреля 2020 года № 224 предусмотрено освобождение некоторых видов деятельности от уплаты следующих налогов (применение поправочного коэффициента «0» к действующим ставкам):

ИПН у источника выплаты;
ИПН, уплачиваемый лицом, занимающимся частной практикой;
СН, ОПВ, ОППВ, СО, ООСМС и ВОСМС, за исключением уплачиваемых индивидуальным предпринимателем за себя.
Для возможности реализации данного изменения в конфигурацию внесен ряд изменений:

Скорректирован расчет налогов, сборов и отчислений при указании поправочного коэффициента «0» к ставкам налога. Убрана проверка на заполненность ставки при расчете налогов.
Реализована возможность указания ставок ВОСМС/ОСМС в регистре сведений "Сведения о ставках ОСМС" в разрезе налогоплательщика, начиная с 01.01.2020 года.
Реализована возможность указания различных ставок налогов для ОПВ и ИПН в разрезе вида дохода (Доходы от работодателя и Доходы от налогового агента) в регистре сведений "Сведения о ставках налогов. сборов и отчислений", начиная с 01.01.2020 года.
Ставки налогов СО и ОПВ для индивидуальных предпринимателей, уплачивающих налоги в свою пользу, начиная с 01.01.2020 года указыаются в регистре сведений "Учетная политика (налоговый учет)" на закладке "Индивидуальный предприниматель".
Для возможности универсального применения 0% ставки к налогам, взносам и отчислениям разработана внешняя обработка" Очистка суммы налогов, взносов и отчислений", которая позволяет очистить начисления по конкретному виду налога, взноса или отчисления непосредственно в самом документе расчета налогов. Обработка "ОчиститьСуммуНалоговВзно

----------

Corall (03.05.2020), dimson2 (07.05.2020), Drugoy (03.05.2020), Nell* (01.05.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Выпущен релиз (3.0.33.6) для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" ред. 3.0
> 
> https://yadi.sk/d/zq-9CEQTPoixNw
> ...


*Yxrain*, спасибо Вам за старания! Но хотелось бы обратить внимание *ВСЕХ*,
что для ссылок на ресурсы есть отдельная тема: 
*1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*
  Пожалуйста !!! Давайте использовать её хотя бы для типовых КОНФИГУРАЦИЙ !!!

----------


## BMWист

Здравствуйте, как то пользовался такой программой, не сложная в настройке. Effector Saver BackUp 1C

----------

SPetrov63 (03.05.2020)

----------


## Giperioni

Добрый день! У кого есть последнее обновление для ERP Управление предприятием для Казахстана (2.4.4.57)?

----------


## влад666

у кого есть обновление Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана 2.0.18.1 ?

----------


## aigar

> у кого есть обновление Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана 2.0.18.1 ?


Здравствуйте. https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3WnM/SyASotLvr

----------

raxmet (04.05.2020)

----------


## влад666

спасибо

----------


## KIMAVIK

Добрый день!
Нужно обновить - Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана
Кто может помочь?
Где можно найти архив на эту конфигурацию?
Заранее благодарю!
С уважением!

----------


## karetir

Нужно руководство пользователя к Бухгалтерии для государственных учреждений Казахстана лучше ред4 (или 3 или 2)

----------


## vivion

Господа подскажите последовательность обновлений.Установлена 1С 8.3 конфиг (3.0.14.25) нужно обновить до 3.0.33.6. В инструкции написано обновление  3.0.32.1, 3.0.33.2, 3.0.33.3, 3.0.33.4, 3.0.33.5 на версию 3.0.33.6 неужели все нужно ставить обновления и идти дальше вниз до моей версии.Или ткните где почитать

----------


## ikalichkin

> Господа подскажите последовательность обновлений.Установлена 1С 8.3 конфиг (3.0.14.25) нужно обновить до 3.0.33.6. В инструкции написано обновление  3.0.32.1, 3.0.33.2, 3.0.33.3, 3.0.33.4, 3.0.33.5 на версию 3.0.33.6 неужели все нужно ставить обновления и идти дальше вниз до моей версии.Или ткните где почитать


Всё есть/будет на вашем компьютере:

1) Скачали последний update 3.0.33.6, установили, запомнили путь до папки обновлений (шаблонов),
по умолчанию это: %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Roaming\1C\1cv8\tmplts 

2) Путь к самому шаблону 3.0.33.6 : \1c\accountingkz\3_0_33_6, там открываем *UpdInfo.txt*



> Version=3.0.33.6
> FromVersions=;2.0.33.1;3.0.32.1;3.0.33.2;3.0.33.3;  3.0.33.4;3.0.33.5;
> UpdateDate=30.04.2020


3) Из содержимого понятно, что минимально надо скачать и установить *3.0.32.1*.

4) С  3.0.32.1  повторяем пункты *2* и *3*, пока не доберётесь до 3.0.14.25.

5) Особое внимание ( + backup), при переходе с  3.0.*23*.3  на  3.0.*24*.2 - меняется план счетов, регламентированные процедуры и т.д.

6) Недостающие update искать в текущей теме (в т.ч. и в шапке 1 страницы), или по ссылке  на странице выше.
Удачи!!!

----------

vivion (06.05.2020)

----------


## vivion

> Всё есть/будет на вашем компьютере:
> 
> 1) Скачали последний update 3.0.33.6, установили, запомнили путь до папки обновлений (шаблонов),
> по умолчанию это: %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Roaming\1C\1cv8\tmplts 
> 
> 2) Путь к самому шаблону 3.0.33.6 : \1c\accountingkz\3_0_33_6, там открываем *UpdInfo.txt*
> 
> 
> 3) Из содержимого понятно, что минимально надо скачать и установить *3.0.32.1*.
> ...


Огромное спасибо. А если я установлю только последнее обновление.В принципе я так и сделал сейчас. Все нужные мне формы появились. Вроде работает как надо.Единственное с принтером проблемы (но как я понял это ошибка релиза (у меня установлен 8.3.16.1030 портативная) Обязательно ли устанавливать все обновления. Или можно так оставить?

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день. Есть ли обновления для Общепит с версии 3.0.26.1 до последней версии. Ищу не могу найти. Заранее спасибо

----------


## Marlan

> Здравствуйте. https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3WnM/SyASotLvr


Добрый день.
Можно обновить ссылку? 
Эта не открывается.

----------


## aigar

> Добрый день.
> Можно обновить ссылку? 
> Эта не открывается.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5aur/3iPjUY5X6

----------

Marlan (06.05.2020), Ukei (20.05.2020)

----------


## Giperioni

Добрый день! У кого есть последнее обновление для ERP Управление предприятием для Казахстана (2.4.4.64)?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Огромное спасибо. А если я установлю только последнее обновление.В принципе я так и сделал сейчас. Все нужные мне формы появились. Вроде работает как надо.Единственное с принтером проблемы (но как я понял это ошибка релиза (у меня установлен 8.3.16.1030 портативная) Обязательно ли устанавливать все обновления. Или можно так оставить?


Честно говоря так много перескакивать никогда не приходилось... может действительно все обновления отработали корректно, кстати как у Вас в ИБ дела с новым планом счетов, оборотками, отчетам и т.п.?

Безопаснее, ИМХО, сначала обновить 3.0.14.25 до 3.0.23.3 через cf-файл, затем, стандартным update с 3.0.23.3 на 3.0.24.2 (желательно выполнить всё, что рекомендуется в 1c\accountingkz\3_0_24_2\*1cv8upd*.htm), и потом, опять же  через cf-файл с 3.0.24.2 обновить до 3.0.33.6.

При обновлении  cf-файлом *полностью* снимаем конфигурацию с поддержки, сохраняем. Конфигурацию самой ИБ сохранять *не обязательно*. Затем загружаем из файла  *.cf (3.0.23.3 или 3.0.33.6).

Удачи!!!

----------

vivion (07.05.2020)

----------


## vivion

> Честно говоря так много перескакивать никогда не приходилось... может действительно все обновления отработали корректно, кстати как у Вас в ИБ дела с новым планом счетов, оборотками, отчетам и т.п.?
> 
> Безопаснее, ИМХО, сначала обновить 3.0.14.25 до 3.0.23.3 через cf-файл, затем, стандартным update с 3.0.23.3 на 3.0.24.2 (желательно выполнить всё, что рекомендуется в 1c\accountingkz\3_0_24_2\*1cv8upd*.htm), и потом, опять же  через cf-файл с 3.0.24.2 обновить до 3.0.33.6.
> 
> При обновлении  cf-файлом *полностью* снимаем конфигурацию с поддержки, сохраняем. Конфигурацию самой ИБ сохранять *не обязательно*. Затем загружаем из файла  *.cf (3.0.23.3 или 3.0.33.6).
> 
> Удачи!!!


Я больше администрированием занимаюсь. У бухгалтера по спрашивал говорит все работает (только немного тормозит система, подвисает) с принтером вопрос решил установил fineprint -полет нормальный) Проблемы будут отпишу.

----------


## dimson2

Добрый день, есть у кого обновление УТП 2.0.20.2 и Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 2.0.33.2? Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, есть у кого обновление УТП 2.0.20.2 и Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 2.0.33.2? Заранее спасибо!


Извините, а Вы пытались искать в уже опубликованном?
Первое - в этой же *теме*
Второе - ВСЕГДА смотрите родственную тему: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------


## bigabilovsabit

Добрый день скиньте пожалуйста взлом лицензии 1С 8.2.18.96 заранее спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день скиньте пожалуйста взлом лицензии 1С 8.2.18.96 заранее спасибо


От 8.1 до 8.3.10.2667:  *скачать* :yes:

----------

Nell* (11.05.2020)

----------


## Krick13

Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, 2.0.20.2 от 04.05.2020

----------

baurzhan1403 (23.08.2020), dimson2 (11.05.2020), Evdo (13.05.2020), helpmehelp (14.07.2020)

----------


## влад666

у кого есть дополнение к релизу (2.0.33.2) для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 2.0 (ОбменЭСФ.epf. 
Обработка обновления классификатора "Перечень изъятий", действующего с 04.05.2020 г.)

----------


## aigar

> у кого есть дополнение к релизу (2.0.33.2) для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 2.0 (ОбменЭСФ.epf. 
> Обработка обновления классификатора "Перечень изъятий", действующего с 04.05.2020 г.)


Внешний классификатор "Перечень изъятий", действующий с 04.05.2020 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/M5FQ/jSpMoXJ77

----------

cntkf (11.05.2020), dimson2 (11.05.2020), Nell* (11.05.2020), raxmet (11.05.2020), влад666 (13.05.2020)

----------


## Nell*

Здравствуйте, у кого есть регламентированные отчеты 200.00 и пр. новые - поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## bigabilovsabit

Не помогло пишет File open error

----------


## cntkf

> Не помогло пишет File open error


На 1ой странице есть отученная платформа.

----------


## Ольга1304

Поделитесь пожалуйста патчем для 1с8.3 (8.3.16.1296) спасибо заранее большое.

----------


## Alex_oit

перед тем как применяешь patch 1С закрой

----------


## Alex_oit

> Не помогло пишет File open error


перед тем как применяешь patch 1С закрой

----------


## Kanski.Espen

Доброго времени суток!!!Ребята  Помогите крякнут версию 8.3.15.1830 за ранее Спасибо.

----------


## lora_021

> Здравствуйте, у кого есть регламентированные отчеты 200.00 и пр. новые - поделитесь пожалуйста.


Добрый день!  Мне бы тоже... У кого есть поделитесь, пжл

----------


## aigar

> Добрый день!  Мне бы тоже... У кого есть поделитесь, пжл


Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0 регламентированные отчеты 200.00
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3FiT/5kBTdjaY7

----------

666Rebel666 (12.05.2020), Alex_oit (12.05.2020), baurzhan1403 (12.05.2020), cntkf (12.05.2020), dimson2 (13.05.2020), Drugoy (12.05.2020), lora_021 (12.05.2020), ltany68 (13.05.2020), Nell* (13.05.2020), Platinum3005 (13.05.2020), raxmet (12.05.2020), TEV (12.05.2020), treker666 (12.05.2020)

----------


## treker666

> Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0 регламентированные отчеты 200.00
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3FiT/5kBTdjaY7


Спасибо вам большое, выручили

----------


## treker666

У кого есть Регламентированный отчет 200.00  Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, поделитесь пожалуйста ??

----------


## lora_021

[QUOTE=aigar;590069]Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0 регламентированные отчеты 200.00
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3FiT/5kBTdjaY7
Спасибо, что откликнулись.
Но я, простите, забыла написать, что нужно для  Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0
Если есть, закиньте тоже пожалуйста

----------


## 1skander

Пожалуйста, у кого есть последнее обновление на конфигурацию КУФИБ (которое 2.7.16.2), поделитесь. Очень нужно.

----------


## ikalichkin

[QUOTE=lora_021;590104]


> ...
> Но я, простите, забыла написать, что нужно для  Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0
> Если есть, закиньте тоже пожалуйста


*PROC_BPKZ20332_20200505*

----------

cntkf (13.05.2020), lora_021 (13.05.2020), Nell* (13.05.2020), raxmet (13.05.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Пожалуйста, у кого есть последнее обновление на конфигурацию КУФИБ (которое 2.7.16.2), поделитесь. Очень нужно.


*КУФИБ_2.7.16.2*

----------

1skander (13.05.2020)

----------


## Yxrain

> Сообщение от aigar
> 
> 
> Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0 регламентированные отчеты 200.00
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3FiT/5kBTdjaY7
> 
> 
> Спасибо, что откликнулись.
> Но я, простите, забыла написать, что нужно для  Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0
> Если есть, закиньте тоже пожалуйста


Формы регламентированной отчетности (форма 200.00) от 12.05.2020 для БК 2.0
https://yadi.sk/d/639qmgqPaTTejg

Формы регламентированной отчетности (форма 200.00) от 12.05.2020 для УТП 2.0
https://yadi.sk/d/ZuZZqyxaQzSl7A

----------

Alex_oit (13.05.2020), cntkf (13.05.2020), dimson2 (13.05.2020), dragon_vit (13.05.2020), Evdo (13.05.2020), ikalichkin (13.05.2020), IPAS (15.05.2020), lora_021 (13.05.2020), ltany68 (13.05.2020), Nell* (13.05.2020), raxmet (13.05.2020), treker666 (13.05.2020)

----------


## 1skander

Спасибо огромное. Выручили.

----------


## lora_021

[QUOTE=ikalichkin;590131]


> *PROC_BPKZ20332_20200505*


Спасибо большое!!!! Очень выручили!!! Удачи Вам!!!

----------


## влад666

у кого есть дополнение к релизу (3.0.33.6) для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 2.0 (ОбменЭСФ.epf.
Обработка обновления классификатора "Перечень изъятий", действующего с 04.05.2020 г.)

----------


## влад666

у кого есть дополнение к релизу (2.0.33.2) для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 2.0 (ОбменЭСФ.epf.
Обработка обновления классификатора "Перечень изъятий", действующего с 04.05.2020 г.)

----------


## aigar

> у кого есть дополнение к релизу (2.0.33.2) для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 2.0 (ОбменЭСФ.epf.
> Обработка обновления классификатора "Перечень изъятий", действующего с 04.05.2020 г.)


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/M5FQ/jSpMoXJ77

----------

Front бух (19.05.2020)

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день. Кто сможет выслать обновления для 1С Рейтинг Общепит с версии 3.0.26.1 до последней версии. Ищу не могу найти. Налоги не можем сдать.......:rtfm:

----------


## rednomads

Всем Доброго дня, ищу обновление для ERP2 Для Казахстана версия 2.4.4.64, если есть у кого ИТС подписка или сам файл, поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## lam_anna

Всем добрый день. регламентированный отчет 200.00 для ЗУП 2.0 для Казахстана есть у кого нибудь? Буду очень признательна

----------


## влад666

у кого есть дополнение к релизу (3.0.33.6) для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 2.0 (ОбменЭСФ.epf.
Обработка обновления классификатора "Перечень изъятий"

----------


## aigar

> Всем добрый день. регламентированный отчет 200.00 для ЗУП 2.0 для Казахстана есть у кого нибудь? Буду очень признательна


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3HBh/3V8Rq6QtL
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3npW/4JuNMgtNa

----------

Drugoy (13.05.2020), ikalichkin (13.05.2020), raxmet (13.05.2020)

----------


## lam_anna

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3HBh/3V8Rq6QtL
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3npW/4JuNMgtNa


Спасибо вам огромное))

----------


## treker666

> у кого есть дополнение к релизу (3.0.33.6) для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 3.0 (ОбменЭСФ.epf.
> Обработка обновления классификатора "Перечень изъятий"


Присоединяюсь к вопросу. 
Скиньте у кого есть  Перечень изъятий для Бухгалтерии 3.0 вышедший 05.05.2020

----------


## GoldenScrew

Здравствуйте, скачайте, пожалуйста, кто-нибудь:
исправление ошибки в расчетах ВОСМС
об этом исправлении пишется на сайте pro1c, однако для базовой версии его нет.

https://pro1c.kz/news/avtomatizatsiy...ya-kazakhstan/

Обновление до релиза 3.0.33.6 не помогли.

----------


## GoldenScrew

> Присоединяюсь к вопросу. 
> Скиньте у кого есть  Перечень изъятий для Бухгалтерии 3.0 вышедший 05.05.2020


напишите мне на телеграм, Я скину: @GoldenScrew

----------

treker666 (14.05.2020)

----------


## GoldenScrew

> Присоединяюсь к вопросу. 
> Скиньте у кого есть  Перечень изъятий для Бухгалтерии 3.0 вышедший 05.05.2020



https://dropmefiles.com/U3kfW

----------

666Rebel666 (14.05.2020), cntkf (14.05.2020), raxmet (14.05.2020), rednomads (14.05.2020), treker666 (14.05.2020)

----------


## treker666

> https://dropmefiles.com/U3kfW


Спасибо

----------

GoldenScrew (14.05.2020)

----------


## Giperioni

Присоединяюсь к просьбе, если есть возможность можно выложить сюда http://www.unibytes.com/folder/CYbzziTxAXUB?

----------


## Giperioni

> Всем Доброго дня, ищу обновление для ERP2 Для Казахстана версия 2.4.4.64, если есть у кого ИТС подписка или сам файл, поделитесь пожалуйста


Присоединяюсь к просьбе, если есть возможность можно выложить сюда http://www.unibytes.com/folder/CYbzziTxAXUB?

----------


## cntkf

> Здравствуйте, скачайте, пожалуйста, кто-нибудь:
> исправление ошибки в расчетах ВОСМС
> об этом исправлении пишется на сайте pro1c, однако для базовой версии его нет.
> 
> https://pro1c.kz/news/avtomatizatsiy...ya-kazakhstan/
> 
> Обновление до релиза 3.0.33.6 не помогли.


Это для релиза 3.0.33.3. Если релиз базы 3.0.33.6, то эти изменения сидят в конфигурации.

----------


## Krick13

Форма регламентированной отчетности (форма 200.00 с исправлением замечаний) от 14.05.2020 для "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.33.2" 
 Форма регламентированной отчетности (форма 200.00 с исправлением замечаний) от 14.05.2020 для "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.33.6"

----------

BMWист (19.05.2020), cntkf (15.05.2020), IPAS (15.05.2020), mr_alone (22.05.2020), Nell* (14.05.2020), raxmet (14.05.2020), rednomads (15.05.2020), TEV (15.05.2020), treker666 (15.05.2020)

----------


## alishman001

Добрый день! у кого есть Внешняя компонента Morpher.dll предназначена для склонения по падежам для казахского языка?

----------


## rednomads

Добрый день, коллеги! ищу обновление для такого чуда как Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, кто встречал? поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## aigar

> Добрый день, коллеги! ищу обновление для такого чуда как Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, кто встречал? поделитесь пожалуйста.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4woC/2c139QHNU

----------

666Rebel666 (16.05.2020), rednomads (15.05.2020)

----------


## rednomads

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4woC/2c139QHNU


Огромное спасибо!:good:

----------


## aigar

Здравствуйте есть у кого Аптека для Казахстана, редакция 2.2  *.cf или *.dt конфигурация

----------


## rednomads

Добрый день, а было ли обновление  ф300 для Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, 3.0.33.6? что то не хочет выгружать в XML отчёт

----------


## liselen0k

не было, только доп.форма 200.00 от 14.05.2020

----------


## liselen0k

у кого есть обновления 1с-рейтингобщепит ред.2 начиная от 2.0.36.1? заранее спасибо

----------


## cntkf

> Добрый день, а было ли обновление  ф300 для Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, 3.0.33.6? что то не хочет выгружать в XML отчёт


Чем дело кончилось?

----------


## rednomads

> Чем дело кончилось?


в ручную забили. время поджимало

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, а было ли обновление  ф300 для Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, 3.0.33.6? что то не хочет выгружать в XML отчёт


Обновлений не было, отчёт 300_00_v25_r145 уже встроен конфигурацию, работает всё прекрасно, но:
Если в списке отчётов УЖЕ есть I кв. 2020 - удалить все, возможно перезагрузить 1С: Предприятие  с предварительной очисткой КЭШа...

----------


## criptid

доброго времени суток, может кто нибудь поделится "Материальная ведомость по складам" для БК 3.0 https://infostart.ru/public/907752/

----------


## ikalichkin

> доброго времени суток, может кто нибудь поделится "Материальная ведомость по складам" для БК 3.0 https://infostart.ru/public/907752/


Мдя... Обработку для российской конфы стали просить казахстанцы !!!
А наша то, встроенная "Материальная ведомость", чем не устраивает?
В БК 3.0 конечно же нет субконто "МОЛ" и "Подразделения" для счетов ТМЗ, но другие то, имеющиеся, можно группировать/отбирать в хвост и в гриву!!!

----------

criptid (17.05.2020)

----------


## criptid

При формировании материальной ведомости с группировкой по Складам не показывает "Сумма", без склада "Сумма" отображается корректно

----------


## cntkf

> При формировании материальной ведомости с группировкой по Складам не показывает "Сумма", без склада "Сумма" отображается корректно


Без имени-2.jpg Здесь, что установлено?

----------

criptid (17.05.2020)

----------


## criptid

> Без имени-2.jpg Здесь, что установлено?


нашел, включил суммовой учет, в этом и была проблема

----------


## aslay

Ребята, а вроде 3.0.33.6 была обнова уже? или только дополнение, 200 форма?

----------


## criptid

> Ребята, а вроде 3.0.33.6 была обнова уже? или только дополнение, 200 форма?


200 форма вышла 14.05 для 3.0.33.6

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте есть у кого Аптека для Казахстана, редакция 2.2  *.cf или *.dt конфигурация


Сорри, пропустил, поздно увидел: RetPharmKz_2.2.3.3_setup

----------

aigar (19.05.2020)

----------


## torgod

Поделитесь бухгалтерией для гос предприятий 2.0.18.1, заранее спасибо

----------


## aigar

> Поделитесь бухгалтерией для гос предприятий 2.0.18.1, заранее спасибо


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5aur/3iPjUY5X6

----------

torgod (19.05.2020)

----------


## torgod

Вопрос еще один, для гос предприятий  1,0 выходила 200 форма? если да то можно и ее получить?

----------


## Kozinak

Доброго дня, можете поделиться "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана Версия 4.0.22.4" ?

----------


## влад666

Поделитесь бухгалтерией для гос предприятий 2.0.19.1, заранее спасибо

----------


## alishman001

Добрый день! можете дать cf?

----------


## alishman001

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5aur/3iPjUY5X6


cf ссылку можно

----------


## alishman001

[QUOTE=aigar;590826]https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5aur/3iPjUY5X6[/Q
Добрый день! мне еще нужна конфа 1С-РЕЙТИНГ: БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ ГОСУДАРСТВЕННОГО ПРЕДПРИЯТИЯ может у вас есть

----------


## Aibat1994

Добрый день! Уважаемые форумчане поделитесь пожалуйста с конфигурации 
БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ СЕЛЬСКОХОЗЯЙСТВЕННОГО ПРЕДПРИЯТИЯ ДЛЯ КАЗАХСТАНА , Спасибо

----------


## Aibat1994

Добрый день! Уважаемые форумчане поделитесь пожалуйста с конфигурации 
БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ СЕЛЬСКОХОЗЯЙСТВЕННОГО ПРЕДПРИЯТИЯ ДЛЯ КАЗАХСТАНА , Спасибо

----------


## Aibat1994

Обновления для гос предприятий Казахстана
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5N1L/2K69euEJH

----------

666Rebel666 (20.05.2020), Alex_oit (22.05.2020), BMWист (21.05.2020), ikalichkin (20.05.2020)

----------


## Aibat1994

Обновление для гос учреждений Казахстана
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3j5k/52VqpYuZt

----------

666Rebel666 (20.05.2020), Kozinak (20.05.2020), vislayer (22.05.2020)

----------


## Kozinak

> Обновление для гос учреждений Казахстана
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3j5k/52VqpYuZt


Спасибо!

----------


## Aibat1994

Добрый день! Уважаемые форумчане поделитесь пожалуйста с конфигурации
БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ СЕЛЬСКОХОЗЯЙСТВЕННОГО ПРЕДПРИЯТИЯ ДЛЯ КАЗАХСТАНА , Спасибо

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день! Уважаемые Коллеги поделитесь пожалуйста обновлениями для 1С-Рейтинг: Общепит для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 3.0 (3.0.26.1) или вышлите мне в личку. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## rednomads

> Всем Доброго дня, ищу обновление для ERP2 Для Казахстана версия 2.4.4.64, если есть у кого ИТС подписка или сам файл, поделитесь пожалуйста


Доброго дня, всем!
ни у кого ещё не появилась данная конфигурация?

----------


## zhake006

всем добра!мужики помогите пжл есть ли у кого пустая база 1с 8.3 УПТ ?

----------


## Хорват

> всем добра!мужики помогите пжл есть ли у кого пустая база 1с 8.3 УПТ ?


Добрый день! Конфигурации УТП 3.0 не существует, только 2.0. На смену УТП пришла комплексная автоматизация.

----------


## Kosten1992

Доброго времени суток! Нужна внешняя печатная форма счет на оплату с печатью и подписью Бухгалтерия для Казахстана редакция 3.  Если у кого есть поделитесь пожалуйста. Нужно чтоб была отдельная кнопочка в подменю печать, изменял  стандартный макет очень не удобно  постоянно переключать когда нужен макет с печатью а когда без. Подскажите как можно это сделать. Спасибо!

----------


## Artikjan

Добрый день. Ребята, подскажите, а для 1С Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, редакция 2.0 (2.0.20.2) есть модуль 1С:Виртуальный склад? Если у кого есть, поделитесь пожалуйста))

----------


## criptid

> Добрый день. Ребята, подскажите, а для 1С Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, редакция 2.0 (2.0.20.2) есть модуль 1С:Виртуальный склад? Если у кого есть, поделитесь пожалуйста))


нет такого модуля

----------


## Artikjan

Хм... а как быть с ВС тогда? На новую конфигурацию переходить?

----------


## criptid

> Хм... а как быть с ВС тогда? На новую конфигурацию переходить?


именно переходить

----------

Artikjan (25.05.2020)

----------


## Artikjan

Хорошо, спасибо

----------


## DarkSnik13

Здравствуйте.
А есть у кого обновление ЗУП 3.1.1.59 от 22.05.20? Буду признателен

----------


## aigar

> Здравствуйте.
> А есть у кого обновление ЗУП 3.1.1.59 от 22.05.20? Буду признателен


Здравствуйте, https://cloud.mail.ru/public/up1B/4qT24Y94q

----------

DarkSnik13 (26.05.2020), mr_alone (28.05.2020), Nell* (26.05.2020), Ukei (26.05.2020)

----------


## DarkSnik13

> Здравствуйте, https://cloud.mail.ru/public/up1B/4qT24Y94q


Спасибо большое!

----------


## ikalichkin

*Aigar*, здравствуйте! 
Если у Вас появилось обновление для Бух РК 3.0.33.7 от сегодняшней даты, поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## ikalichkin

*Aigar*, здравствуйте! 
Если у Вас появилось обновление для Бух РК *3.0.33.7* от сегодняшней даты, поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------

Nell* (27.05.2020)

----------


## aslay

добрый день ребята. а че на ресурс никто не заливает? http://www.unibytes.com/folder/.G3pv-u82MoB?page=2 сюда перестали.

----------


## ikalichkin

> добрый день ребята. а че на ресурс никто не заливает? http://www.unibytes.com/folder/.G3pv-u82MoB?page=2 сюда перестали.


А это как хозяин ресурса, *Ukei*, захочет! Тем паче он модератор форума...

----------


## Aibat1994

> *Aigar*, здравствуйте! 
> Если у Вас появилось обновление для Бух РК *3.0.33.7* от сегодняшней даты, поделитесь пожалуйста!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3oEq/3nXL9mQCU

----------

666Rebel666 (26.05.2020), cntkf (28.05.2020), Drugoy (26.05.2020), eldorado (26.05.2020), ikalichkin (26.05.2020), JuventasNux (03.06.2020), mr_alone (28.05.2020), Nell* (27.05.2020), raxmet (26.05.2020), Ukei (26.05.2020)

----------


## Aibat1994

Добрый день! Уважаемые форумчане поделитесь пожалуйста с конфигурации
БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ СЕЛЬСКОХОЗЯЙСТВЕННОГО ПРЕДПРИЯТИЯ ДЛЯ КАЗАХСТАНА , Спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3oEq/3nXL9mQCU


Извините, это базовая, а проф нету?

----------

aslay (26.05.2020), Drugoy (26.05.2020), Ukei (09.06.2020)

----------


## Aibat1994

> Извините, это базовая, а проф нету?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2KEX/4WQUWovit

----------

666Rebel666 (26.05.2020), aslay (26.05.2020), cntkf (28.05.2020), Corall (27.05.2020), Drugoy (26.05.2020), ikalichkin (26.05.2020), JuventasNux (03.06.2020), mr_alone (28.05.2020), treker666 (26.05.2020), Ukei (09.06.2020)

----------


## aslay

спасибо!

----------


## Aibat1994

Добрый день коллеги! Хотел подготовится к сдаче спец-консультант по гос учреждениям , есть ли у кого экзаменационные вопросы(билеты) и решений могу купить. Спасибо заранее

----------


## Hemenede

Добрый день коллеги. Есть ли у кого-нибудь конфигурация 1С Метролог, или что-нибудь подобное?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день коллеги. Есть ли у кого-нибудь конфигурация 1С Метролог, или что-нибудь подобное?


Конфа то российская, может быстрей откликнуться на:
*1С: Предприятие 8.x ПОПРОШАЙКА - просим ТОЛЬКО ЗДЕСЬ !!!*

----------


## mr_alone

> Здравствуйте, https://cloud.mail.ru/public/up1B/4qT24Y94q


Здравствуйте, а нет версии ЗУП 3.1.1.58? А то везде есть только ЗУП 3.1.1.55. А с неё нельзя обновить на ЗУП 3.1.1.59 (

----------

Nell* (28.05.2020)

----------


## aigar

Здравствуйте? дополнил https://cloud.mail.ru/public/up1B/4qT24Y94q

----------

mr_alone (28.05.2020), Nell* (28.05.2020), Ukei (09.06.2020)

----------


## mr_alone

> Здравствуйте? дополнил https://cloud.mail.ru/public/up1B/4qT24Y94q


Большое спасибо!!!

----------


## zhake006

Добрый день!мужики скиньте пжл CF файл для 
Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0!заранее спасибо!

----------


## treker666

> Добрый день!мужики скиньте пжл CF файл для 
> Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0!заранее спасибо!


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....ЛОК!/page13

----------


## eldorado

> Здравствуйте, а нет версии ЗУП 3.1.1.58? А то везде есть только ЗУП 3.1.1.55. А с неё нельзя обновить на ЗУП 3.1.1.59 (


держи ЗУП 3.1.1.58

----------

666Rebel666 (28.05.2020), Nell* (29.05.2020)

----------


## trubb

а нет ли часом обновления для Комплексной автоматизации 2.4.4.64 от 14.05.2020?

----------


## Nell*

Всем здравствуйте, у кого-нибудь есть встроенная внешняя печатная форма ТТН (товарно-транспортная накладная) для Бухгалтерии Казахстана 3.0? Заранее спасибо

----------


## aigar

> а нет ли часом обновления для Комплексной автоматизации 2.4.4.64 от 14.05.2020?


Здравствуйте, https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3bjk/5hWp3p2SY

----------

666Rebel666 (29.05.2020), ikalichkin (29.05.2020), trubb (29.05.2020), Ukei (09.06.2020), Хорват (29.05.2020)

----------


## Giperioni

Коллеги. кто может поделиться обновлением для ERP Казахстан?

----------


## nizuk

Коллеги, приветствую.Может кто-нибудь поделиться обновлением 3.4.4.65 Управление торговлей для Казахстана , редакция 3 от 20.05.20?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всем здравствуйте, у кого-нибудь есть встроенная внешняя печатная форма ТТН (товарно-транспортная накладная) для Бухгалтерии Казахстана 3.0? Заранее спасибо


Да есть конечно: *ТТН*

----------

cntkf (01.06.2020), Corall (07.07.2020), maxximulusa (31.05.2020), Nell* (01.06.2020)

----------


## eldorado

> Коллеги, приветствую.Может кто-нибудь поделиться обновлением 3.4.4.65 Управление торговлей для Казахстана , редакция 3 от 20.05.20?


Держи
3.4.4.65 Управление торговлей для Казахстана , редакция 3 от 20.05.20

----------

666Rebel666 (29.05.2020), ikalichkin (01.06.2020), nizuk (29.05.2020)

----------


## nizuk

> Держи
> 3.4.4.65 Управление торговлей для Казахстана , редакция 3 от 20.05.20


Спасибо огромное!

----------


## 101c

Привет всем! У кого-нибудь есть свежая розница релиз *2.3.1.1* ?

----------


## eldorado

> Привет всем! У кого-нибудь есть свежая розница релиз *2.3.1.1* ?


держи
розница релиз *2.3.1.1*

----------

101c (30.05.2020)

----------


## aigar

> Привет всем! У кого-нибудь есть свежая розница релиз *2.3.1.1* ?


Здравствуйте, https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3wzG/wkzizT2Yp

----------

101c (30.05.2020), ikalichkin (30.05.2020), Ukei (09.06.2020)

----------


## zpxoPW

Боже мой, уже 8-й раз качаю "ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ 8.3.16.1296 от 31.03.2020"
С данного файлообменика только врагу пожелаю скачать.

Есть у кого нормальный файлообменик с данным файлом - заранее спасибо.

----------


## zpxoPW

> Боже мой, уже 8-й раз качаю "ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ 8.3.16.1296 от 31.03.2020"
> С данного файлообменика только врагу пожелаю скачать.
> 
> Есть у кого нормальный файлообменик с данным файлом - заранее спасибо.


Эх, неужели никто не озадачился этим же вопросом как я? :(

----------


## aslay

> Эх, неужели никто не озадачился этим же вопросом как я? :(


я на ночь ставил скачку). но это старый репак качал. А кстати че дает новый реп?

----------


## aslay

попробовал скачать, пишет-сутки!

----------


## zpxoPW

Вот и я об этом

----------


## aragon

> Боже мой, уже 8-й раз качаю "ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ 8.3.16.1296 от 31.03.2020"
> С данного файлообменика только врагу пожелаю скачать.
> 
> Есть у кого нормальный файлообменик с данным файлом - заранее спасибо.


Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows

----------

aslay (31.05.2020), Corall (01.06.2020), eldorado (01.06.2020), JuventasNux (03.06.2020), Nell* (17.06.2020), restep (01.06.2020), zpxoPW (01.06.2020)

----------


## aslay

> Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows


Х86 нет?

----------


## Krick13

Есть 8.3.16.1063
Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия (32-bit) 8.3.16.1063 для Windows

----------

Nell* (17.06.2020), raxmet (01.06.2020), restep (01.06.2020), zpxoPW (01.06.2020), Хорват (01.06.2020)

----------


## zpxoPW

Спасибо тебе большое добрый человек.
Подскажите, а почему там 10 гигов в облаке, а у Вас 500 мб?

----------


## zpxoPW

> Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows


Спасибо тебе большое добрый человек.
Подскажите, а почему там 10 гигов в облаке, а у Вас 500 мб?

----------


## Krick13

> Спасибо тебе большое добрый человек.
> Подскажите, а почему там 10 гигов в облаке, а у Вас 500 мб?


В архиве полный сборник, Portable, для windows, для linux и прочее
Полный список на первой странице...

*В КОМПЛЕКТЫ ВКЛЮЧЕНЫ:*

_Технологические платформы для Windows и Linux (32/64 бита) и OS X (только 8.3.7!)
RePack платформы для Windows (не требует лечения)
Portable-версия для Windows (не требует установки и лечения, можно носить на флешке)
Учебная версия платформы (имеет ограничения, но не требует лечения)
Серверы 1С для Windows и Linux (32/64 бита)
Тонкие клиенты для Windows и Linux (32/64 бита)
Клиент для OS X (только для 8.3.7)
Набор эмуляторов и патчей для различных версий Windows и Linux
Дополнительные материалы к технологической платформе_

----------


## shamkin

Будьте добры последнюю версию платформы, именно которая ломаная, то бишь репак ссылку на облако пожалуйста! Премного благодарствую

----------


## angel710

Доброго вечера всем,кто может подсказать как сделать?Проблемка такая директор одной фирмы сказал,надо 1с базы(предприятие и ут) которые находятся на компе бухгалтера,расшарить и подключить через инет в комп(склада который находится в другом районе)и на ноут помощника буха,которая должна работать удаленно,как быть?

----------


## eldorado

Пиши номер в личку

----------


## rednomads

> Доброго вечера всем,кто может подсказать как сделать?Проблемка такая директор одной фирмы сказал,надо 1с базы(предприятие и ут) которые находятся на компе бухгалтера,расшарить и подключить через инет в комп(склада который находится в другом районе)и на ноут помощника буха,которая должна работать удаленно,как быть?


Самый лучший вариант, выделить сервер+SQL+VPN

----------


## DontTrustMexD

Ссылка на мой телеграмм бот https://t.me/ActRel1C_bot, уведомляет о выходе новых релизов для Казахстана в течении полу часа - часа

----------

Nell* (17.06.2020)

----------


## vasilii2040

Добрый день! Поделитесь обновлением Управление нашей фирмой для Казахстана, редакция 1.6.5.3 заранее спасибо

----------


## aigar

> Добрый день! Поделитесь обновлением Управление нашей фирмой для Казахстана, редакция 1.6.5.3 заранее спасибо


Здравствуйте, https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4fMA/47cTA2XKp

----------

666Rebel666 (05.06.2020), ikalichkin (06.06.2020), Ukei (09.06.2020), vasilii2040 (05.06.2020)

----------


## rednomads

Добрый день, Всем!
помогите пожалуйста, поделитесь у кого есть установочная конфигурацией для "Сельхоз предприятие для Казахстана", чистая база

----------


## rednomads

> Только для *2.0*


Спасибо большое!

----------


## rednomads

> Только для *2.0*


с 22 на 24 и сразу 27 обновляется?

----------


## criptid

Доброго всем, может кто-нибудь поделиться обработкой загрузки из Exel Номенклатуры в 1с БК 2.0?

----------


## DakenKey

Здравствуйте!
Если есть возможность поделитесь обновлением 1С-Рейтинг: Нефтебаза, релиз 2.0.49.2 от 06.05.2020.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Adil89

Добрый день кто может поделится  1С:Документооборот ?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго всем, может кто-нибудь поделиться обработкой загрузки из Exel Номенклатуры в 1с БК 2.0?


Под обычные формы и так маловато доступных обработок для работы с  Excel, а уж точно для Бух РК 2.0 у меня нет, но можно пробовать/менять в российских:  *EXCEL.zip*,  *зеркало*
Это компиляция обработок типа: https://infostart.ru/public/95360/, https://infostart.ru/public/94270/

----------

criptid (09.06.2020)

----------


## aslay

Всем доброго дня. Есть ли у кого обновы для Зарплата и Кадры для государственных организаций Казахстана, редакция 1.0 и Бухгалтерия организации здравоохранения для Казахстана, разработка «1С-Рейтинг»   ?

----------


## criptid

> Под обычные формы и так маловато доступных обработок для работы с  Excel, а уж точно для Бух РК 2.0 у меня нет, но можно пробовать/менять в российских:  *EXCEL.zip*,  *зеркало*
> Это компиляция обработок типа: https://infostart.ru/public/95360/, https://infostart.ru/public/94270/


Большое спасибо!

----------


## kimok1988

Доброе утро. Кто сможет выложить 1с Ломбард. Заранее спасибо

----------


## Phantomas52582

*Типовые конфигурации фирмы 1С для Казахстана*

В пакеты добавлена DT выгрузка, с настроенным пользователем "Администратор", без защиты от опасных действий, без рекламы, без требования подключить поддержку, с отключенным резервированием (чтобы не выдавал запрос) и проверкой обновления платформы 1С,  а также без запрета на открытие внешних обработок.

Демо отсутствует и не ожидается!

Позднее дополню другими конфигурациями.

P.S. В целях снижения веса полных пакетов, решено было не включать в сборки *.cfu*, так как можно без проблем обновиться из под *.cf*
В этом нет ничего опасного и в 99% случаев вы не столкнётесь с трудностями.

----------

LcHNextGen (11.06.2020), Ukei (11.06.2020)

----------


## valery110

Ребята всем привет. Если есть возможность дайте пжл файл cf Управление Торговлей редакции 2 и 3. С Уважением,заранее благодарю,спасибо.

----------


## azeraus

Добрый день! 
У кого есть обновление для Управления торговлей Казахстана на версию 3.4.4.65

----------


## trubb

обновкой на УТП для Казахстана, редакция 2.0 версией 2.0.20.2 от 04.05.20 не поделитесь?

----------


## valery110

Ребята всем привет. Если есть возможность дайте пжл файл cf Управление Торговлей редакции 2 и 3. С Уважением,заранее благодарю,спасибо.

----------


## valery110

Друг будь добр,поделись файлом конфигурации.

----------


## aigar

> Добрый день! 
> У кого есть обновление для Управления торговлей Казахстана на версию 3.4.4.65


Здравствуйте, https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4bQ7/4pzXMmZm9

----------

azeraus (11.06.2020), LcHNextGen (11.06.2020), Phantomas52582 (12.06.2020), R1tteN (29.06.2020), Ukei (11.06.2020)

----------


## aigar

> обновкой на УТП для Казахстана, редакция 2.0 версией 2.0.20.2 от 04.05.20 не поделитесь?.


Здравствуйте, https://cloud.mail.ru/public/23LE/47ZtaxxFc

----------

azeraus (11.06.2020), LcHNextGen (11.06.2020), Phantomas52582 (12.06.2020), R1tteN (29.06.2020), raxmet (11.06.2020), trubb (11.06.2020), Ukei (11.06.2020)

----------


## slai

Доброго всем, может кто-нибудь поделиться конфигурацией ВЦ Интеграция: Микрофинансовая организация, редакция 1.0 (1.0.33.04)  или обновлениями с 1_0_11_9 до 1_0_33_04

----------


## Phantomas52582

> Здравствуйте, https://cloud.mail.ru/public/23LE/47ZtaxxFc


А нет ли случайно выгруженной CF, хотел собрать установочный пакет в общую копилку https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...-5?usp=sharing

----------


## ikalichkin

> А нет ли случайно выгруженной CF, хотел собрать установочный пакет в общую копилку https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...-5?usp=sharing


Есть: **.cf*, **.dt*

DT уже без рекламы и с новой 200. Единственный вопрос: на google размер <= 15GB, как планируете вместить ВСЁ, товарищ rv?

----------

Phantomas52582 (12.06.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

Доброго всем времени суток! Переадресую просьбу с родственного сайта:
Уважаемые, поделитесь пожалуйста последней версией *ERP* Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана версии *2.4.4.64* от 05.05.20. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Phantomas52582

Благодарю! Пока что умещается :)
А вот VPN трафик не резиновый, придётся докупать.
Не будет ли у Вас CF на ЗУП 3.1.1.59, УНФ 1.6.5.3 (не базовая)?

----------


## Phantomas52582

Благодарю! Пока что умещается :)
А вот VPN трафик не резиновый, придётся докупать.
Не будет ли у Вас CF на ЗУП 3.1.1.59, УНФ 1.6.5.3 (не базовая)?

P.S. а по поводу ERP, разве их ещё не кладут в диски ИТС?

----------


## alishman001

Добрый день! есть ли у кого нибудь конфигурация для санатория

----------


## aigar

> Благодарю! Пока что умещается :)
> А вот VPN трафик не резиновый, придётся докупать.
> Не будет ли у Вас CF на ЗУП 3.1.1.59, УНФ 1.6.5.3 (не базовая)?
> 
> P.S. а по поводу ERP, разве их ещё не кладут в диски ИТС?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/up1B/4qT24Y94q

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4fMA/47cTA2XKp

----------

Phantomas52582 (12.06.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

Доброго времени суток, Aigar! А как у Вас дела с наличием ERP 2.4.4.64? Сможете помочь?

----------


## biofox

Добрый день, Вопрос, мне необходима конфигурация последняя для Бухгалерии не обновление/, а именно конфигурация для того чтобы я мог создать базу 1С на новую организацию, а у меня нету ее и на сайте тут есть только уже вышли несколько обновлений на нее, так вот Есть какой то вариант как можно обновить базу и создать файл конфигурации для создания новой базы? Спасибо (надеюсь понятно спросил :) )

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Добрый день, Вопрос, мне необходима конфигурация последняя для Бухгалерии не обновление/, а именно конфигурация для того чтобы я мог создать базу 1С на новую организацию, а у меня нету ее и на сайте тут есть только уже вышли несколько обновлений на нее, так вот Есть какой то вариант как можно обновить базу и создать файл конфигурации для создания новой базы? Спасибо (надеюсь понятно спросил :) )


На этом же сайте есть:
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post591610
только вот на днях должно выйти обновление

----------

biofox (15.06.2020)

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Доброго всем, может кто-нибудь поделиться конфигурацией ВЦ Интеграция: Микрофинансовая организация, редакция 1.0 (1.0.33.04)  или обновлениями с 1_0_11_9 до 1_0_33_04


не нашли? я тоже ищу

----------


## ltany

Поделитесь пожалуйста внешней печатной формой "ТТН (Товарно-транспортная накладная)" для документа "Реализация товаров и услуг".

----------


## LcHNextGen

> Добрый день, Вопрос, мне необходима конфигурация последняя для Бухгалерии не обновление/, а именно конфигурация для того чтобы я мог создать базу 1С на новую организацию, а у меня нету ее и на сайте тут есть только уже вышли несколько обновлений на нее, так вот Есть какой то вариант как можно обновить базу и создать файл конфигурации для создания новой базы? Спасибо (надеюсь понятно спросил :) )


А вот ещё фантомас выложил полные установочные пакеты https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...-5?usp=sharing

----------


## ikalichkin

> Поделитесь пожалуйста внешней печатной формой "ТТН (Товарно-транспортная накладная)" для документа "Реализация товаров и услуг".


*ТТН_3.0*

----------

Nell* (17.06.2020), raxmet (16.06.2020)

----------


## aslay

Парни, а есть аптека для казахстана, но на другом фаилообменнике? 300 метров вытянуть не могу...

----------


## crazy_kz

Добрый день, есть у кого нибудь бесплатно эта обработка?
Верификация дисконтной карты покупателя по номеру телефона (Подтверждение скидки по СМС (SMS) для 1С)
https://infostart.ru/public/884094/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Парни, а есть аптека для казахстана, но на другом фаилообменнике? 300 метров вытянуть не могу...

----------


## Dami

> Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows


Здравствуйте. Эта платформа требует лицензию. Как можно установить ее без лицензии. Спасибо.

----------


## Phantomas52582

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.35.3*

Установочный пакет содержит конфигурацию CF, DT.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1We4...ew?usp=sharing

----------

eldorado (16.06.2020), raxmet (16.06.2020)

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> *Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.35.3*
> 
> Установочный пакет содержит конфигурацию CF, DT.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1We4...ew?usp=sharing


а файл обновления не содержит?

----------


## eldorado

файл обновления Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.35.3

----------

Corall (16.06.2020), raxmet (16.06.2020)

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> *Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.35.3*
> 
> Установочный пакет содержит конфигурацию CF, DT.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1We4...ew?usp=sharing


Trojan.Bsymem.vy
Trojan.Agent.Win32.1289947

----------


## 666Rebel666

> Trojan.Bsymem.vy
> Trojan.Agent.Win32.1289947


Я фигею с этих истеричек! А если я скажу, что у тебя вши? Без обоснования... Катит?
Каким антивирусом проверялось? Что вирустотал говорит? А вирустотал говорит - чисто.

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Я фигею с этих истеричек! А если я скажу, что у тебя вши? Без обоснования... Катит?
> Каким антивирусом проверялось? Что вирустотал говорит? А вирустотал говорит - чисто.


как раз таки вирустотал говорит, я и хочу выяснить, почему. Покажите, где я истерил? "Доверяй, но проверяй" никто не отменял, это мое право.
А на счет вшей - если бы я с вами "тусовал" я бы обязательно проверился, а так прошу извенить...

----------


## 666Rebel666

> как раз таки вирустотал говорит, я и хочу выяснить, почему. Покажите, где я истерил? "Доверяй, но проверяй" никто не отменял, это мое право.
> А на счет вшей - если бы я с вами "тусовал" я бы обязательно проверился, а так прошу извенить...


вирустотал говорит - чисто.
А, про вшей... Обосновывать надо свои истерики.... А не писать ерунду про якобы вирусы... Обоснуй! Бля...

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> вирустотал говорит - чисто.
> А, про вшей... Обосновывать надо свои истерики.... А не писать ерунду про якобы вирусы... Обоснуй! Бля...


я не понял, ты его адвокат?
https://www.virustotal.com/gui/file/...6da6/detection
жду твои пруфы против моих

----------


## Phantomas52582

Приношу свои извинения, прошу не качать данный релиз. DT уже неактуальна, сейчас создал базу из CF, кардинально изменился метод первоначального заполнения базы. Пересобираю, добавлю CFU

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Приношу свои извинения, прошу не качать данный релиз. DT уже неактуальна, сейчас создал базу из CF, кардинально изменился метод первоначального заполнения базы. Пересобираю, добавлю CFU


а ты случаем не сам 666Rebel666?

----------


## Phantomas52582

Нет

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.35.3*

_CF, DT, обновление, переход с базовой_

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1st9...ew?usp=sharing

*Скрытый текст*

----------

LcHNextGen (17.06.2020)

----------


## APOGEE

Что за срач а драки нету? Во общем поставил вчера данный релиз на чистую и демо базы. Качал не от сюда правда. Работает. Но вопрос. По СНР что то слышно когда?

----------


## aslay

хитрый вопрос. а кто обходил окошко-ключ защиты не обнаружен?)). репак не умеет этого делать

----------


## aslay

уточню вопрос. загрузил аптеку для кз, а посмотреть не могу. даже в целях ознакомления.

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> хитрый вопрос. а кто обходил окошко-ключ защиты не обнаружен?)). репак не умеет этого делать


репак это для платформы, а защита зашита в самой конфигурации
можно попытаться грубо пройтись по коду и "удалить" запрос к защите

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день. Кто сможет выложить 1с Ломбард для Казахстана. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## aslay

> репак это для платформы, а защита зашита в самой конфигурации
> можно попытаться грубо пройтись по коду и "удалить" запрос к защите


оказалось проще чем козалось). заремил процедуру и все заработало. незнаю насчет полностью или нет.

----------


## aslay

> репак это для платформы, а защита зашита в самой конфигурации
> можно попытаться грубо пройтись по коду и "удалить" запрос к защите


оказалось проще чем козалось). заремил процедуру и все заработало. незнаю насчет полностью или нет.

----------


## biofox

> Нет
> 
> *Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.35.3*
> 
> _CF, DT, обновление, переход с базовой_
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1st9...ew?usp=sharing
> 
> *Скрытый текст*


Привет, подскажи я создал базу из CF и появилось совсем новое стартовое заполнение, да и панель меню с верху, это нормально ? Это какие то новшество в 35 версии ?

----------


## aslay

ДобрыйДень. Может зальет кто платформу отученную 8.3.11.3133 на другой ресурс? На аплоаде лежит 5 гигов и скорость там совсем не фонтан. Буду признателень

----------


## APOGEE

> ДобрыйДень. Может зальет кто платформу отученную 8.3.11.3133 на другой ресурс? На аплоаде лежит 5 гигов и скорость там совсем не фонтан. Буду признателень


Платформа есть у Вас не отученная?

----------


## aslay

есть.

----------


## aslay

хотите про юнипатч посоветивать?)

----------


## treker666

> хотите про юнипатч посоветивать?)


Можно попробовать MulitKey, использовал несколько раз, все работает

или вот
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....рму!/page17
пост #168 первые ссылки с unibytes.com рабочие
MulitKey там же в архиве с Лекарством

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> хотите про юнипатч посоветивать?)


а чем он не устраивает?

----------


## aslay

> а чем он не устраивает?


не совсем понятно как он работает. запустил на клиент-серверной, на клиентской тачке, что то моргнуло и все.

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> не совсем понятно как он работает. запустил на клиент-серверной, на клиентской тачке, что то моргнуло и все.


этот юнипатч надо с командной строки запускать, указывать путь к нему и т.д. а не обычным двойным нажатием, в ReadMe файле должна быть инструкция

----------


## APOGEE

Если платформа х86 т.е 32 битная то поможет юнипатч. Если платформа 64 битная то нет. Могу так же скинуть позже патченные длл файлы. Где то у меня были под эту платформу. В любом случае какой смысл ставить такую старую платформу? Я бы ставил уже 8.3.15 так как свежая версия той же 8.3 уже требует эту платформу. Проверяйте платформу если она у вас 32 битная напишите. Позже скину ддлки.

----------


## APOGEE

> не совсем понятно как он работает. запустил на клиент-серверной, на клиентской тачке, что то моргнуло и все.


На серверной 1с если мы говорим об SQL то там надо ещё "потушить" службу "Агент сервера" иначе не патчится юнипатчем.

----------


## APOGEE

> этот юнипатч надо с командной строки запускать, указывать путь к нему и т.д. а не обычным двойным нажатием, в ReadMe файле должна быть инструкция


Данный способ отучения от жадности всё же требует некоторых навыков.

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> На серверной 1с если мы говорим об SQL то там надо ещё "потушить" службу "Агент сервера" иначе не патчится юнипатчем.


так он на клиентской делает

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Если платформа х86 т.е 32 битная то поможет юнипатч. Если платформа 64 битная то нет. Могу так же скинуть позже патченные длл файлы. Где то у меня были под эту платформу. В любом случае какой смысл ставить такую старую платформу? Я бы ставил уже 8.3.15 так как свежая версия той же 8.3 уже требует эту платформу. Проверяйте платформу если она у вас 32 битная напишите. Позже скину ддлки.


да пришлось с 8.13 на 8.15 прыгать из-за последнего релиза по БП 3.0.
x86 - вроде только для linux
а на винде все патчится

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> не совсем понятно как он работает. запустил на клиент-серверной, на клиентской тачке, что то моргнуло и все.


короче снеси все нафиг) почисти и установи уже Платформу и Сервер на версии 8.15, на сервере ключи раздавай ломанные и не парься

----------


## Phantomas52582

> Привет, подскажи я создал базу из CF и появилось совсем новое стартовое заполнение, да и панель меню с верху, это нормально ? Это какие то новшество в 35 версии ?


Да, всё верно, это нормально. После процедуры заполнения базы, всё будет как и ранее, с левой стороны.

----------


## angel710

Добрый день форумчане,может у кого нибудь обновление релизов есть на другом файлообменнике?а то с unibytes.com,долго качать релиз начиная с 3.0.10.20 до последней версий,бух дала очень старую базу надо обновить :(

----------


## aslay

так. у меня серверная и я хочу обновить платформу до последней. т.к. свежая обнова на бухию, работает только с 8.3.14. Та что залита тут, вылеченная? или придется колдовать с юнипатчем итп.

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> так. у меня серверная и я хочу обновить платформу до последней. т.к. свежая обнова на бухию, работает только с 8.3.14. Та что залита тут, вылеченная? или придется колдовать с юнипатчем итп.


А зачем хотел тогда 8.3.11.3133 пропатчить?)
Из новой бухии: "Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" предназначена для использования с версией технологической платформы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.3.15.1830"
Т.е. из 8.3.14-го подойдет только 8.3.14.2095 от 22.04.2020 года

----------


## APOGEE

> Добрый день форумчане,может у кого нибудь обновление релизов есть на другом файлообменнике?а то с unibytes.com,долго качать релиз начиная с 3.0.10.20 до последней версий,бух дала очень старую базу надо обновить :(


Обновите CF файлом крайнего релиза.

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Обновите CF файлом крайнего релиза.


Ты так делал? Каков результат?)

----------


## APOGEE

> Ты так делал? Каков результат?)


Укажите Вашу версию базы. Я проверю.

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Укажите Вашу версию базы. Я проверю.


это не моя база, постом выше было "релиз начиная с 3.0.10.20 до последней версий". То есть порядка 20-ти с лишним релизов пропустил. Так что обновлять с помощью CF это плохая затея

----------


## DontTrustMexD

Есть у кого 1С-Рейтинг: Ресторан?

----------


## APOGEE

> это не моя база, постом выше было "релиз начиная с 3.0.10.20 до последней версий". То есть порядка 20-ти с лишним релизов пропустил. Так что обновлять с помощью CF это плохая затея


Вы когда нибудь потрошили "фулку" от разработчиков?

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Вы когда нибудь потрошили "фулку" от разработчиков?


ни раз, из релиза в релиз меняются реквизиты, регистры и т.д. Ваш способ это игра в рулетку. Для объективности, можем сравнить конфигурации релиза 3.0.10.20 между релизом 3.0.35.3

----------


## APOGEE

> ни раз, из релиза в релиз меняются реквизиты, регистры и т.д. Ваш способ это игра в рулетку. Для объективности, можем сравнить конфигурации релиза 3.0.10.20 между релизом 3.0.35.3


Я у не утверждаю что это верный способ. Но факт остаётся фактом.

----------


## Erkanat79

Добрый вечер! подскажите как на 1с сервер установить ключи ломанные и будет ли работать если к серверу будут подключаться не только по локалки но и с интернета. заранее спасибо

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Добрый вечер! подскажите как на 1с сервер установить ключи ломанные и будет ли работать если к серверу будут подключаться не только по локалки но и с интернета. заранее спасибо


Ключи только по локальной сети раздает сервер, через интернет это как?

----------


## APOGEE

> Ключи только по локальной сети раздает сервер, через интернет это как?


Это через rdp или iis.

----------


## DontTrustMexD

технически rdp это локалка и ключи берет локальные.
Если развернут веб-сервер, то для работы в браузере ключи не нужны, а если на клиенте, то нужно отдельно взламывать клиент

----------


## APOGEE

> технически rdp это локалка и ключи берет локальные.
> Если развернут веб-сервер, то для работы в браузере ключи не нужны, а если на клиенте, то нужно отдельно взламывать клиент


Т.е для работы через браузер не нужны ключи? Сколько угодно клиентов может подключаться и работать что ли? Я Вас(тебя если не против) правильно понял?

----------


## DontTrustMexD

при работе через браузер, ключи раздает сам сервер. При подключении через клиент, происходит тоже самое, но ключи будет раздавать только именно для этой базы, а если создать файловую базу, то запросит ключи. В любом случае равно или поздно надо будет ломать. 
На ты не против

----------


## APOGEE

> при работе через браузер, ключи раздает сам сервер. При подключении через клиент, происходит тоже самое, но ключи будет раздавать только именно для этой базы, а если создать файловую базу, то запросит ключи. В любом случае равно или поздно надо будет ломать. 
> На ты не против


Ну так и при работе через RDP ключи тоже раздаёт сервер ели при регистрации поставить галочку "Активация на сервере". Или я не прав?

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Ну так и при работе через RDP ключи тоже раздаёт сервер ели при регистрации поставить галочку "Активация на сервере". Или я не прав?


rdp это серверная машина, но не обязательно серверная 1С.

----------

Erkanat79 (20.06.2020)

----------


## Erkanat79

для IIS использовать, есть инструкция как в 1С сервер ключи активировать или сломать ?

----------


## rednomads

> для IIS использовать, есть инструкция как в 1С сервер ключи активировать или сломать ?


есть эмуляторы на для серверного 1С х64, там процесс в принципе не долгий, раза три перезагрузиться, всё лежит в архиве на первой странице, проверено на WinSrv 2008/2012/2016. терминальный сервер+SQL, работает как в терминале так и при сетевом обращений к СКЛ базе

----------

Erkanat79 (20.06.2020)

----------


## rednomads

> для IIS использовать, есть инструкция как в 1С сервер ключи активировать или сломать ?


есть эмуляторы на для серверного 1С х64, там процесс в принципе не долгий, раза три перезагрузиться, всё лежит в архиве на первой странице, проверено на WinSrv 2008/2012/2016. терминальный сервер+SQL, работает как в терминале так и при сетевом обращений к СКЛ базе

----------

Erkanat79 (20.06.2020)

----------


## crazy_kz

Добрый день, есть у кого нибудь свежая 200 форма на УТ для Казахстана?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, есть у кого нибудь свежая 200 форма на УТ для Казахстана?


А поподробнее: на какую УТ, 2, 3, УТП?

----------


## cntkf

> Добрый день, есть у кого нибудь свежая 200 форма на УТ для Казахстана?


В УТ нет налоговых форм.

----------


## Aibat1994

Добрый вечер! Уважаемые форумчане поделитесь пожалуйста с конфигурации CRM для казахстана. За ранее спасибо

----------


## Эльмирочка2907

Добрый день, нужен релиз 3.0.33.6 Бухгалтерия Казахстан

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, нужен релиз 3.0.33.6 Бухгалтерия Казахстан


Уважаемая Эльмира, кроме текущей темы *1С: Предприятие ПОПРОШАЙКА для Казахстана*, есть ещё и *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*
Ищите, да обрящете! :)

----------

rimmel78 (23.06.2020)

----------


## rimmel78

Добрый вечер. Подскажите пожалуйста были ли регламентные на новую 200 форму и 910 в 1с в бухгалтерия Казахстана 3,0. И если были, подскажите где скачать на первой страничке только 3.0.33.5. Спасибо.

----------


## APOGEE

> Добрый вечер. Подскажите пожалуйста были ли регламентные на новую 200 форму и 910 в 1с в бухгалтерия Казахстана 3,0. И если были, подскажите где скачать на первой страничке только 3.0.33.5. Спасибо.


 Доброе утро. В 3.0.33.6 была внешняя 200ф. 910ф отдельно не было. В 3.0.35.3 ФНО уже "вшитые". Скачать можно взяв базу данного релиза и импортировать их от туда.

----------

rimmel78 (24.06.2020)

----------


## aslay

Добрый день, а есть у кого ДТшник от аптеки? сделал как выше сказано, обход проверки лицензии. ИИИи.. Какие то вилы пошли, то ставку ндс не могу создать то одно то другое.

----------


## rednomads

Всем Привет! кто смог подобрать эмулятор для платформы 8.3.15.ххх ?

----------


## 666Rebel666

> Всем Привет! кто смог подобрать эмулятор для платформы 8.3.15.ххх ?


На нее репаков полно и портейблов тоже... Пищи в личку...

----------


## rednomads

нет, репак, портированный не то, это всё есть и усб официальные ключи есть, я именно эмуляторы спрашиваю, значит нету ещё.

----------


## ikalichkin

> нет, репак, портированный не то, это всё есть и усб официальные ключи есть, я именно эмуляторы спрашиваю, значит нету ещё.


А мультик то чем не устраивает? По нему есть как минимум *3* варианта!

----------


## rednomads

> А мультик то чем не устраивает? По нему есть как минимум *3* варианта!


что за мультик, если по точнее, вы про пакет MEDKIT?

----------


## APOGEE

> что за мультик, если по точнее, вы про пакет MEDKIT?


Мультикей. Возможно в этом "пакете" он есть.

----------


## R1tteN

Приветствую! Выложите пожалуйста обновления или cf-ник УТП 2.0.20.2.

----------


## Эльмирочка2907

Добрый день, не обновляется 1с 8.3 Бух для казахстана с Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, разработка для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» (3.0.33.5) до новой конфигурации, что делать

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Добрый день, не обновляется 1с 8.3 Бух для казахстана с Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, разработка для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» (3.0.33.5) до новой конфигурации, что делать


что пишет? скрин?

----------


## treker666

> Всем Привет! кто смог подобрать эмулятор для платформы 8.3.15.ххх ?


эмулятор MultiKey входящий в состав Medkit мне помог для этой платформы

----------


## ikalichkin

> Приветствую! Выложите пожалуйста обновления или cf-ник УТП 2.0.20.2.


*TradeEntrKz_2_0_20_2_updsetup*

----------

R1tteN (01.07.2020)

----------


## Yxrain

Приветствую всех. Кто нибудь сталкивался с ошибкой "Значение не является значением объектного типа (СодержитТип)" при запуске отчета "Отчет о реализации товаров услуг"? 

Конфигурация: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0.35.3; 
Платформа: 8.3.15.1869

----------


## antbtr

а есть отученная платформа что то из последних ?

----------


## APOGEE

> Приветствую всех. Кто нибудь сталкивался с ошибкой "Значение не является значением объектного типа (СодержитТип)" при запуске отчета "Отчет о реализации товаров услуг"? 
> 
> Конфигурация: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0.35.3; 
> Платформа: 8.3.15.1869


Почистите кэш для начала. Если не поможет сбросьте настройки пользователя. Не забудьте перед сбросом настроек пользователя на всякий случай сделать резервную копию базы.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Сообщение от Yxrain
> 
> 
> Приветствую всех. Кто нибудь сталкивался с ошибкой "Значение не является значением объектного типа (СодержитТип)" при запуске отчета "Отчет о реализации товаров услуг"? 
> 
> Конфигурация: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0.35.3; 
> Платформа: 8.3.15.1869
> 
> 
> Почистите кэш для начала. Если не поможет сбросьте настройки пользователя. Не забудьте перед сбросом настроек пользователя на всякий случай сделать резервную копию базы.


НЕ ПОМОЖЕТ !!!
Почему то форма отчёта в конфигураторе ОТЛИЧАЕТСЯ в режиме 1С: Предприятия (не в конфигурации самой ИБ), "Организация" в форме отсутствует, т.е. строковая переменная *ПредставлениеСпискаОргани  заций*.
Можно в настройках пользователя отключить *Учет по всем организациям* - "Нет", отчёт заработает!

----------

Corall (30.06.2020), Yxrain (02.07.2020)

----------


## dslkzru

последняя 1_0_34_04, в ней добавили отсрочку оплаты основного долга

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> НЕ ПОМОЖЕТ !!!
> Почему то форма отчёта в конфигураторе ОТЛИЧАЕТСЯ в режиме 1С: Предприятия (не в конфигурации самой ИБ), "Организация" в форме отсутствует, т.е. строковая переменная *ПредставлениеСпискаОргани  заций*.
> Можно в настройках пользователя отключить *Учет по всем организациям* - "Нет", отчёт заработает!


В новой версии 3.0.35.4 Исправлена ошибка при открытии отчета "Отчет по реализации".

----------


## ikalichkin

> В новой версии 3.0.35.4 Исправлена ошибка при открытии отчета "Отчет по реализации".


Да ни фига !!! Стоит только в настройках пользователя включить *Учет по всем организациям* - "*Да*", отчёт вылетает...

P.S.  Кстати, обновления для Бух РК *3.0.35.4* смотрим в теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Да ни фига !!! Стоит только в настройках пользователя включить *Учет по всем организациям* - "*Да*", отчёт вылетает...
> 
> P.S.  Кстати, обновления для Бух РК *3.0.35.4* смотрим в теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*


Зато открывается, написали же "при открытии отчета" исправили))
а вылетает - это другой вопрос для другого релиза

----------


## Эльмирочка2907

Добрый день, просто пишет доступно для версии, перечисляются все версии, затем нажимаешь обновить, она не обновляет

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Добрый день, просто пишет доступно для версии, перечисляются все версии, затем нажимаешь обновить, она не обновляет


Платформа какой версии?

----------


## rednomads

> эмулятор MultiKey входящий в состав Medkit мне помог для этой платформы


мне для сравнения, у Вас конкретно с какой версией получилось, у меня что то всё время нарушение целостности ругается, даже из пропатченныых, с первой страницы качал, так же на нескольких компьютерах ругается на "нарушение целостности платформы" и закрывает

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> мне для сравнения, у Вас конкретно с какой версией получилось, у меня что то всё время нарушение целостности ругается, даже из пропатченныых, с первой страницы качал, так же на нескольких компьютерах ругается на "нарушение целостности платформы" и закрывает


поэтому лучше мультикей, чем патчить каждый раз платформу после обновления. Один раз поставил и забыл. 
Я ставил на 8.3.13, потом уже платформу обновлял до 8.3.15

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, просто пишет доступно для версии, перечисляются все версии, затем нажимаешь обновить, она не обновляет


Я так понимаю, что  обновлялись с 3.0.35.3.?
В результате через явное указание файла обновления имеем:


Причём с 3.0.33.7 (или ранее) обновляется нормально! ::confused:

----------


## rednomads

> поэтому лучше мультикей, чем патчить каждый раз платформу после обновления. Один раз поставил и забыл. 
> Я ставил на 8.3.13, потом уже платформу обновлял до 8.3.15


В том то и дело, что я всё вычистил и поставил мультикей, и установил с нуля в этот раз версию 8.3.15.1985, так же ругается на нарушение целостности, хотя мульти кей никак же платформу не задевает, теряюсь в догадках, сижу чишю систему в н-раз, если это не поможет винду наверное грохну

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> В том то и дело, что я всё вычистил и поставил мультикей, и установил с нуля в этот раз версию 8.3.15.1985, так же ругается на нарушение целостности, хотя мульти кей никак же платформу не задевает, теряюсь в догадках, сижу чишю систему в н-раз, если это не поможет винду наверное грохну


а платформу откуда скачивали? отсюда? или с офф сайта? Там вроде мультикей до 8.3.13 можно только, поэтому я сначала ставил его а потом уже обновлял

----------


## rednomads

> а платформу откуда скачивали? отсюда? или с офф сайта? Там вроде мультикей до 8.3.13 можно только, поэтому я сначала ставил его а потом уже обновлял


с официального и отсюда, всё одно, но сейчас метод с пред установкой старой 8.3.13 платформы попробую

----------


## rednomads

нет, на 75% тестируемых компьютеров выдает "Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы", даже портейбл так же ругается. для статистика на все попавшиеся системы поставил, так же один из 4х. проблему выявить не получается.

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> нет, на 75% тестируемых компьютеров выдает "Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы", даже портейбл так же ругается. для статистика на все попавшиеся системы поставил, так же один из 4х. проблему выявить не получается.


ставили на чистую систему без следов 1С? Может мультикей как-то не так делаете? У меня две системы из двух все нормально

----------


## treker666

> мне для сравнения, у Вас конкретно с какой версией получилось, у меня что то всё время нарушение целостности ругается, даже из пропатченныых, с первой страницы качал, так же на нескольких компьютерах ругается на "нарушение целостности платформы" и закрывает


Я ставил Мультикей для 8.3.15.1943, до этого стояли другие платформы, все сделал по инструкции, удалил, почистил, полет нормальный

----------


## aslay

Понимаю что немного мимо пишу, но не нашел соответствующей ветки. У кого есть А где найти эти драивер прослушивания сом порта и обработку обслуживания?

они по идее тут есть
Драйвер - https://releases.1c.ru/project/ScanOpos
Обработка обслуживания для драйвера - https://releases.1c.ru/additional_fi...POSScan_v2.zip
Для 8.3 - тут https://releases.1c.ru/project/CEL30

----------


## aslay

> Понимаю что немного мимо пишу, но не нашел соответствующей ветки. У кого есть А где найти эти драивер прослушивания сом порта и обработку обслуживания?
> 
> они по идее тут есть
> Драйвер - https://releases.1c.ru/project/ScanOpos
> Обработка обслуживания для драйвера - https://releases.1c.ru/additional_fi...POSScan_v2.zip
> Для 8.3 - тут https://releases.1c.ru/project/CEL30


для 8.3 обработка обслуживания ТО нужна.

----------


## ikalichkin

*aslay*, вай, в какие дебри полезли, но ветки "Обсуждения конфигураций для РК" действительно нет. Но что мешает её созданию, дабы не засорять "попрошайку"?

----------


## R1tteN

Приветствую, коллеги! Будьте добры, поделитесь новой Розницей 2.3.1.1.

----------


## IPAS

Добрый день,помогите пожалуйста с УНФ 1.6.5.4.

----------


## aslay

повторяюсь. у кого есть релиз 8.3.16.1296 от 31.03.2020, ломанная только. На местном ресурсе качать около 20 часов...

----------


## APOGEE

> Добрый день,помогите пожалуйста с УНФ 1.6.5.4.


https://s178i.storage.yandex.net/rdi...Z3LjkKmktLK4FA

----------

IPAS (07.07.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> https://s178i.storage.yandex.net/rdi...Z3LjkKmktLK4FA


Выдаёт такое:


```
Страница, которую вы пытаетесь просмотреть, не может быть отображена, так как достоверность полученных данных не может быть проверена.
```

Даже в ТОРе!

----------


## APOGEE

> Выдаёт такое:
> 
> 
> ```
> Страница, которую вы пытаетесь просмотреть, не может быть отображена, так как достоверность полученных данных не может быть проверена.
> ```
> 
> Даже в ТОРе!


https://yadi.sk/d/UeijDtRjmUjf0A

----------

IPAS (07.07.2020), Ukei (07.07.2020)

----------


## shpatel7

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста кто-нибудь чистой базой конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана" последнего релиза. Заранее спасибо)

----------


## GoldenScrew

аналогичный интерес, или релиз выше!

----------


## GoldenScrew

> повторяюсь. у кого есть релиз 8.3.16.1296 от 31.03.2020, ломанная только. На местном ресурсе качать около 20 часов...


или релиз выше

----------


## Eliador

Добрый день.
Поделитесь пожалуйста последней версией ЗУП для Казахстана.

----------


## rimmel78

Добрый вечер коллеги. Не знаете 910 регламентные выпустили для 1с 8,3 бухгалтерия. Спасибо.

----------


## APOGEE

> Добрый вечер коллеги. Не знаете 910 регламентные выпустили для 1с 8,3 бухгалтерия. Спасибо.


Упрощенная декларация для субъектов малого бизнеса, форма 910.00
Реализована возможность выгрузки данных в формате XML для шаблона ИС СОНО form_910_00_v22_r103 от 06.05.2020 г.

----------


## GoldenScrew

> Упрощенная декларация для субъектов малого бизнеса, форма 910.00
> Реализована возможность выгрузки данных в формате XML для шаблона ИС СОНО form_910_00_v22_r103 от 06.05.2020 г.


это не ссылка ж, где файл?

----------


## Yxrain

> это не ссылка ж, где файл?


эта версия уже вшита в релиз 3.0.35.3 (https://1c.kz/news/detail/138377/)

а если вы имели ввиду версию form_910_00_v24_r104 от 03.07.20 , то ее еще не выпустили

----------

GoldenScrew (10.07.2020), rimmel78 (10.07.2020)

----------


## rimmel78

В том то и дело Эта форма старая без приложений. Сейчас нужно form_910_00_v24_r104. Я про нее спрашивала

----------


## maxximulusa

> В том то и дело Эта форма старая без приложений. Сейчас нужно form_910_00_v24_r104. Я про нее спрашивала


для 3.0 вышла уже
https://dropmefiles.com/mAduI

----------

666Rebel666 (10.07.2020), cntkf (11.07.2020), Drugoy (11.07.2020), raxmet (10.07.2020), rimmel78 (10.07.2020)

----------


## erosh_kz

Здравствуйте! Можно Дополнение к версии 3.0.35.4 «Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0». (Комплект форм налоговый отчетности). Спасибо!

----------


## rednomads

> Здравствуйте! Можно Дополнение к версии 3.0.35.4 «Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0». (Комплект форм налоговый отчетности). Спасибо!


https://yadi.sk/d/HvfGxhwjZ0lXoQ

----------

erosh_kz (11.07.2020), IPAS (17.07.2020), Nell* (03.08.2020)

----------


## rednomads

> Здравствуйте! Можно Дополнение к версии 3.0.35.4 «Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0». (Комплект форм налоговый отчетности). Спасибо!


https://yadi.sk/d/HvfGxhwjZ0lXoQ

----------

erosh_kz (11.07.2020), Nell* (03.08.2020), Ukei (12.07.2020)

----------


## erosh_kz

Большое спасибо!

----------


## eldorado

> Добрый день.
> Поделитесь пожалуйста последней версией ЗУП для Казахстана.


Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, версия 3.1.1.61

----------

Eliador (12.07.2020), maxximulusa (12.07.2020), rednomads (12.07.2020), Ukei (12.07.2020)

----------


## eldorado

8.3.16.1296

----------

GoldenScrew (13.07.2020)

----------


## loreyra

> 8.3.16.1296


Подскажите пожалуйста, это официальная версия? Репак нет?

----------


## loreyra

> Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста кто-нибудь чистой базой конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана" последнего релиза. Заранее спасибо)


https://my-files.su/Save/avg5ty/1Cv8...%202.0.19.1.cf

----------

shpatel7 (13.07.2020)

----------


## treker666

Добрый день. Для Бухгалтерии 8.2 выпустили обновленные регламентированные отчеты?

----------


## GoldenScrew

> 8.3.16.1296


это ж просто официальная версия, которая требует ключа :(

----------


## Yxrain

> это ж просто официальная версия, которая требует ключа :(


вот репак http://www.unibytes.com/AcIj4RaKjEkLqw-Us4P3UgBB

взято здесь: https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post582561

----------

GoldenScrew (13.07.2020)

----------


## shpatel7

> https://my-files.su/Save/avg5ty/1Cv8...%202.0.19.1.cf


Добрый день, а можете скинуть пожалуйста апдейты для Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана 2.0.18 и 2.0.19, а то через cf конфига не типовой становится как будто(

----------


## shpatel7

> https://my-files.su/Save/avg5ty/1Cv8...%202.0.19.1.cf


Добрый день, а можете скинуть пожалуйста апдейты для Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана 2.0.18 и 2.0.19, а то через cf конфига не типовой становится как будто(

----------


## maaxxx

кто нибудь выложите обновление для Бухгалтерии КЗ 3.0 последнее пожалуйста

----------


## kairtel

подскажите пожалуйста люди сегодня встретил такую вещь 1с бухгалтерия редакция 3.0.35.4 нет раздела электронная счет фактура, потом еще одну базу обновил но она была базовая но там была электронная счет фактура, как я помню в базовой не должно быть прямой обмен счет фактурами, может модули как то можно добавлять в базовую конфигурацию. объясните, может во первой базе просто глюк как может отсутствовать вообще раздел счет фактур

----------


## maxximulusa

> кто нибудь выложите обновление для Бухгалтерии КЗ 3.0 последнее пожалуйста


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D0%9A!/page13

----------

maaxxx (13.07.2020)

----------


## maaxxx

кто нибудь выложите обновление для Бухгалтерии КЗ 3.0 последнее пожалуйста

----------


## maxximulusa

> подскажите пожалуйста люди сегодня встретил такую вещь 1с бухгалтерия редакция 3.0.35.4 нет раздела электронная счет фактура, потом еще одну базу обновил но она была базовая но там была электронная счет фактура, как я помню в базовой не должно быть прямой обмен счет фактурами, может модули как то можно добавлять в базовую конфигурацию. объясните, может во первой базе просто глюк как может отсутствовать вообще раздел счет фактур


в функциональности, эсф отключены скорее всего

----------


## raxmet

> подскажите пожалуйста люди сегодня встретил такую вещь 1с бухгалтерия редакция 3.0.35.4 нет раздела электронная счет фактура, потом еще одну базу обновил но она была базовая но там была электронная счет фактура, как я помню в базовой не должно быть прямой обмен счет фактурами, может модули как то можно добавлять в базовую конфигурацию. объясните, может во первой базе просто глюк как может отсутствовать вообще раздел счет фактур


Настройка-параметры-вкл режим тех.специалиста
Функций тех.специалиста-Константы-использовать обмен ЭСФ

----------

Drugoy (13.07.2020)

----------


## APOGEE

> подскажите пожалуйста люди сегодня встретил такую вещь 1с бухгалтерия редакция 3.0.35.4 нет раздела электронная счет фактура, потом еще одну базу обновил но она была базовая но там была электронная счет фактура, как я помню в базовой не должно быть прямой обмен счет фактурами, может модули как то можно добавлять в базовую конфигурацию. объясните, может во первой базе просто глюк как может отсутствовать вообще раздел счет фактур


В базовой по идее нет модуля прямого обмена ЭСФ. Но если база была проф версией и в неё был настроен прямой обмен ЭСФ а потом эту базу сконвертировали на "базовую" то возможно этот механизм остался.

----------


## APOGEE

> Настройка-параметры-вкл режим тех.специалиста
> Функций тех.специалиста-Константы-использовать обмен ЭСФ


О как надо глянуть. Спасибо. Не знал. Не совсем правда понял где это включается. В предприятии или конфингураторе?

----------


## treker666

Кто-нибудь пользуется ЭАВР через ИС ЭСФ, после обновления до 3.0.35.4 отправка нормально уходит?

----------


## cntkf

> Кто-нибудь пользуется ЭАВР через ИС ЭСФ, после обновления до 3.0.35.4 отправка нормально уходит?


Нужно проверить закладку заказчики. Добавили признак контрагента, юр, ип, .....

----------


## cntkf

> Кто-нибудь пользуется ЭАВР через ИС ЭСФ, после обновления до 3.0.35.4 отправка нормально уходит?


Нужно проверить закладку заказчики. Добавили признак контрагента, юр, ип, .....

----------


## treker666

> Нужно проверить закладку заказчики. Добавили признак контрагента, юр, ип, .....


Если вы про Кбе, то у всех контрагентов он есть, это требование я заметил сразу, не в этом ошибка.
При отправке справа появляется меню с полями  - Поле ИСЭСФ - senders[0].registrationType 
Текст ИБ  -. Номер строки: 1.

----------


## maxximulusa

> Если вы про Кбе, то у всех контрагентов он есть, это требование я заметил сразу, не в этом ошибка.
> При отправке справа появляется меню с полями  - Поле ИСЭСФ - senders[0].registrationType 
> Текст ИБ  -. Номер строки: 1.


cntkf прав,тип отравителя и получателя отметьте

----------


## GoldenScrew

> вот репак http://www.unibytes.com/AcIj4RaKjEkLqw-Us4P3UgBB
> 
> взято здесь: https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post582561


Вылазит ошибка: "Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы".
Не могу никак исправить, что делать?

----------


## aslay

Ребята поделитесь обновой на конфу 1С-Рейтинг: Бухгалтерия организации здравоохранения для Казахстана, разработка «1С-Рейтинг» начиная с 2.0.36.1. Заранее спасибо

----------


## aslay

> Вылазит ошибка: "Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы".
> Не могу никак исправить, что делать?


скопировал фаил 1с.сд, в платформе создал пустую базу, зашел-вышел в нее. затем вставил в эту пустую базу фаил 1с.сд. Этот ход конем сработал при внезапных ошибках поле обекта не обнаружено, но открывались поступления тмх, банк исходящие.. думаю с платформой что то нетак. буду ждать более безпроблемный репак

----------


## treker666

> cntkf прав,тип отравителя и получателя отметьте


О блин, теперь категорию отправителя и получателя надо отмечать. Спасибо всем за советы.

----------


## angel710

> Настройка-параметры-вкл режим тех.специалиста
> Функций тех.специалиста-Константы-использовать обмен ЭСФ


 Добрый вечер,а можно по подробнее? это в предприятий или в конфигураторе включить надо этот режим?

----------


## kimok1988

Доброе утро. у кого нибудь есть 200 форма для Управление Торговым предприятием?

----------


## Aibat1994

Добрый день поделитесь пожалуйста 1С:Бухгалтерия 8 для Казахстана. Учебная версия

----------


## Aibat1994

> Доброе утро. у кого нибудь есть 200 форма для Управление Торговым предприятием?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/56bG/2uFrZapG7

----------

cntkf (16.07.2020)

----------


## Aibat1994

> Доброе утро. у кого нибудь есть 200 форма для Управление Торговым предприятием?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/56bG/2uFrZapG7

----------


## Aibat1994

Добрый день поделитесь пожалуйста 1С:Бухгалтерия 8 для Казахстана. Учебная версия

----------


## Eliador

добрый день!
подскажите пожалуйста
если я установлю ЗУП для Казахстана, скачанные по ссылке с данного форума, на лицензированный 1С то не возникнет ли
какие нибудь проблемы в программе 1С?
например слетит лицензия  и типа в таком роде..

----------


## Eliador

добрый день!
подскажите пожалуйста
если я установлю ЗУП для Казахстана, скачанные по ссылке с данного форума, на лицензированный 1С то не возникнет ли
какие нибудь проблемы в программе 1С?
например слетит лицензия  и типа в таком роде..

----------


## Aibat1994

Добрый день поделитесь пожалуйста 1С:Бухгалтерия 8 для Казахстана. Учебная версия

----------


## Aibat1994

Добрый день поделитесь пожалуйста 1С:Бухгалтерия 8 для Казахстана. Учебная версия

----------


## Btt91

Всем привет! у кого есть https://subsystems.ru/megaprice/ новая версия пожалуйста пушите ВЛ. btt91@mail.ru

----------


## aslay

продублирую пожалуй.

Ребята поделитесь обновой на конфу 1С-Рейтинг: Бухгалтерия организации здравоохранения для Казахстана, разработка «1С-Рейтинг» начиная с 2.0.36.1. Заранее спасибо

----------


## aslay

продублирую пожалуй.

Ребята поделитесь обновой на конфу 1С-Рейтинг: Бухгалтерия организации здравоохранения для Казахстана, разработка «1С-Рейтинг» начиная с 2.0.36.1. Заранее спасибо

----------


## cntkf

Добрый день! Поделитесь дополнением *для БК 2.0, УПП, УТП 2.0 (ФНО 300.00, 400.00, 701.01, 910.00)* от 15.07.2020.

----------


## maxximulusa

> Добрый день! Поделитесь дополнением *для БК 2.0, УПП, УТП 2.0 (ФНО 300.00, 400.00, 701.01, 910.00)* от 15.07.2020.


бк
https://dropmefiles.com/QjIdd
утп
https://dropmefiles.com/OvjXb

----------

cntkf (16.07.2020), raxmet (16.07.2020), Yuliya_C (20.07.2020), Хорват (16.07.2020)

----------


## aslay

> добрый день!
> подскажите пожалуйста
> если я установлю ЗУП для Казахстана, скачанные по ссылке с данного форума, на лицензированный 1С то не возникнет ли
> какие нибудь проблемы в программе 1С?
> например слетит лицензия  и типа в таком роде..


привет. тут конфа лежит не ломанная. если у тебя стоит сервер лицензирования, то есть все лицензировано итп, то конфа ниче не сломает. единственное ты будешь ей показыввать где твои лицензии итп. а если ты просто обновиться хочешь, то в путь. никаких трабл не ожидается.

----------


## Эльмирочка2907

Добрый день, в портативной версии платформы 8.3.16.1296 при входе выходит ошибка целостности базы, как исправить?

----------


## aslay

*скопировал фаил 1с.сд, в платформе создал пустую базу, зашел-вышел в нее. затем вставил в эту пустую базу фаил 1с.сд. Этот ход конем сработал при внезапных ошибках поле обекта не обнаружено, но открывались поступления тмх, банк исходящие.. думаю с платформой что то нетак. буду ждать более безпроблемный репак*


это я писал где то выше.

----------


## aslay

*скопировал фаил 1с.сд, в платформе создал пустую базу, зашел-вышел в нее. затем вставил в эту пустую базу фаил 1с.сд. Этот ход конем сработал при внезапных ошибках поле обекта не обнаружено, но открывались поступления тмх, банк исходящие.. думаю с платформой что то нетак. буду ждать более безпроблемный репак*


это я писал где то выше.

----------


## angel710

> Настройка-параметры-вкл режим тех.специалиста
> Функций тех.специалиста-Константы-использовать обмен ЭСФ


 Добрый вечер!Можете по подробнее написать?после обновы релиза 3.0.35.4, раздел ЭСФ пропал.

----------


## APOGEE

> Добрый вечер!Можете по подробнее написать?после обновы релиза 3.0.35.4, раздел ЭСФ пропал.


Правильно заданный вопрос 50% ответа.

----------

angel710 (17.07.2020), crazy_kz (11.08.2020), dd444dd (01.09.2020)

----------


## raxmet

> Добрый вечер!Можете по подробнее написать?после обновы релиза 3.0.35.4, раздел ЭСФ пропал.


Меню Сервис и настройки (правый верхний угол) настройка-> параметры ->отметить отображать команду все функций. все функций->Константы->использовать обмен ЭСФ тоже отметить

----------

dd444dd (01.09.2020)

----------


## raxmet

> Добрый вечер!Можете по подробнее написать?после обновы релиза 3.0.35.4, раздел ЭСФ пропал.


Меню Сервис и настройки (правый верхний угол) настройка-> параметры ->отметить отображать команду все функций. все функций->Константы->использовать обмен ЭСФ тоже отметить

----------

dd444dd (01.09.2020)

----------


## Эльмирочка2907

Добрый день, установила 1 с портативную версию 8.3.16.1296, загрузила файл базы архив. При в входе в 1с Предприятие выходит ошибка - Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы. как исправить?

----------


## angel710

> Меню Сервис и настройки (правый верхний угол) настройка-> параметры ->отметить отображать команду все функций. все функций->Константы->использовать обмен ЭСФ тоже отметить


Благодарю!!!!

----------


## angel710

> Правильно заданный вопрос 50% ответа.


 Благодарю!!!!

----------


## Naiman

Салам всем! Подкиньте пожалуйста 3.0.35.4, 3.0.35.6, 3.0.35.7, 3.0.35.3

----------


## Naiman

Салам всем! Подкиньте пожалуйста 3.0.35.4, 3.0.35.6, 3.0.35.7, 3.0.35.3. Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 8.3

----------


## valery110

Ребята скиньте пжл рег. отчетность для 2 и 3. Вчера помоему вышли. Спасибо

----------


## eldorado

> Салам всем! Подкиньте пожалуйста 3.0.35.4, 3.0.35.6, 3.0.35.7, 3.0.35.3


3.0.35.4 последний релиз?! Вы из будущего Что ли?

----------


## mrcreator

Есть у кого ЕРП 2.4.4.68? 

Если есть возможность киньте cf

----------


## mrcreator

Есть у кого ЕРП 2.4.4.68? 

Если есть возможность киньте cf

----------


## helpmehelp

Добрый день.
Может кто поделится последней УПП для Казахстана (само обновление)?
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Салам всем! Подкиньте пожалуйста 3.0.35.4, 3.0.35.6, 3.0.35.7, 3.0.35.3. Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 8.3


Смотрим другую тему:  *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день.
> Может кто поделится последней УПП для Казахстана (само обновление)?
> Заранее спасибо.


*Upd_1.3.20.3_30.04.2020*

----------

helpmehelp (18.07.2020), Ukei (20.07.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Ребята скиньте пжл рег. отчетность для 2 и 3. Вчера по *моему* вышли. Спасибо


*PROC_BPKZ20332_20200714*

*REGL_BPKZ30354_20200710*

----------

666Rebel666 (17.07.2020), Chuvakoff (28.07.2020), cntkf (22.07.2020), han_51 (24.07.2020), mr_alone (21.07.2020), valery110 (21.07.2020)

----------


## zebrakz

Есть у кого Абонентская служба?

dt или cf.

----------


## helpmehelp

Добрый день.
Может кто поделится 1.3.20.2 УПП для Казахстана (само обновление)?
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## vasilii2040

Добрый день.
Может кто поделится 3.4.4.65 УТ для Казахстана (само обновление)?
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день.
> Может кто поделится 1.3.20.2 УПП для Казахстана (само обновление)?
> Заранее спасибо.


*EnterpriseKz_1_3_20_2_updsetup*,  *EnterpriseKz_1_3_20_3_updsetup*

----------

admin (19.07.2020), Ukei (20.07.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день.
> Может кто поделится 3.4.4.65 УТ для Казахстана (само обновление)?
> Заранее спасибо.


*TradeKZ_3_4_4_65_updsetup*

----------

466 (12.12.2020), admin (19.07.2020), IPAS (20.07.2020), raxmet (19.07.2020), Ukei (20.07.2020)

----------


## Aibat1994

Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста обновляю конфиг Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2.0, версия конфиг 2.0.15.1. Не видит обновлению. Пробовал всеми способами обновлении, в чем может быть причина

----------


## lam_anna

Всем добрый день. Кто нибудь может поделиться последним обновлением ЗУП 2.0? там вроде форма 200 новая (опять)..
Или отправить отдельно форму 200?
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Aibat1994

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста с инструкцией или видео как правильно выгрузить конфигурцию (поставка комплекта) спасибо

----------


## angel710

Добрый день форумчане можете подсказать из-за чего такая ошибка выходит?База 3.0.,релиз обновлен до 3.0.35.4.скрины в ссылке,зарание спасибо!!! https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4nSb/35sPe3iDM

----------


## Jolaushi

Здравствуйте! У кого есть рег отчет 200 форма для 1С 8 Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 2 редакции?

----------


## helpmehelp

Здравствуйте! У кого есть рег отчет 200 форма и 300 форма для УТП для Казахстана ?
вышли где-то 14.07.2020

----------


## Corall

> Добрый день форумчане можете подсказать из-за чего такая ошибка выходит?База 3.0.,релиз обновлен до 3.0.35.4.скрины в ссылке,зарание спасибо!!! https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4nSb/35sPe3iDM


Было уже:




> ...
> Почему то форма отчёта в конфигураторе ОТЛИЧАЕТСЯ в режиме 1С: Предприятия (не в конфигурации самой ИБ), "Организация" в форме отсутствует, т.е. строковая переменная *ПредставлениеСпискаОргани  заций*.
> Можно в настройках пользователя отключить *Учет по всем организациям* - "Нет", отчёт заработает!

----------


## APOGEE

Фирма "1С", Москва. Июль 2020 года.

Внешняя обработка для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия 8 для Казахстана" версии 2.0.33.2.

Архив содержит внешнюю обработки загрузки курсов валют с сайта Национального Банка Республики Казахстан:
- ЗагрузкаКурсовВалют.epf.

1. Реализована Загрузка курсов валют с сайта Национального Банка Республики Казахстан.

https://yadi.sk/d/YIeYBQAa8z8iGA

----------

cntkf (22.07.2020), Drugoy (21.07.2020), GRGR.PLVK (10.08.2020), han_51 (24.07.2020), Yuliya_C (23.07.2020)

----------


## APOGEE

> Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста обновляю конфиг Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2.0, версия конфиг 2.0.15.1. Не видит обновлению. Пробовал всеми способами обновлении, в чем может быть причина


Если обновляешься на версию 2.0.16.5 то покажи конфигурации фаил CFU "руками" если и это не поможет то думаю стоит поискать CF файл.

----------


## APOGEE

ирма "1С", Москва. Июль 2020 года.

Внешняя обработка для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" (базовая) версии 3.0.35.4.


Архив содержит:
- ОбменЭСФ.epf.

1. Обработка "Обмен электронными счетами-фактурами: 
1.1 Реализовано заполнение категории получателя ЭАВР при создании исходящего ЭАВР. 
	Для поставщика категория заполняется:
		значением "Юридическое лицо" в случае, если:
   			- организация является юридическим лицом. 
		значением "Индивидуальный предприниматель" в случае, если:
   			- организация является физическим лицом. 
	Для получателя категория заполняется:
		значением "Юридическое лицо" в случае, если:
   			- контрагент является юридическим лицом. 
		значением "Физическое лицо" в случае, если:
   			- контрагент является физическим лицом, 
   			- для контрагента не установлен признак "Является ИП, адвокатом или частным нотариусом".
		значением "Индивидуальный предприниматель" в случае, если:
   			- контрагент является физическим лицом, 
   			- для контрагента установлен признак "Является ИП, адвокатом или частным нотариусом".

1.2 Внесены изменения в подсистему ВС.
	- Убрана проверка на заполненность кода ГСВС при проведении доумента ЭДВС
	- Скорректирован механизм формирования источников происхождения

https://yadi.sk/d/kypSSU1ETy06Ww

----------

666Rebel666 (21.07.2020), cntkf (22.07.2020), Drugoy (21.07.2020), raxmet (20.07.2020)

----------


## trubb

доброе! обновка для Комплексной Автоматизации 2.4.4.66 еще не вышла?

----------


## zebrakz

Здравствуйте!

Кто может поделиться?

1С-Рейтинг. Абонентская служба?

dt или cf.

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Здравствуйте! У кого есть рег отчет 200 форма для 1С 8 Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 2 редакции?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4JGi/4L2KjJfYc

----------

Jolaushi (29.07.2020)

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Здравствуйте! У кого есть рег отчет 200 форма и 300 форма для УТП для Казахстана ?
> вышли где-то 14.07.2020


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4JGi/4L2KjJfYc

----------

helpmehelp (25.07.2020)

----------


## shamkin

Добрый день! У кого есть дополнение к релизу Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ред.2.0 2.0.33.2, а именно июльские формы 200, 300 и т.д., выше 200 форма майская, спасибо заранее!!

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Добрый день! У кого есть дополнение к релизу Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ред.2.0 2.0.33.2, а именно июльские формы 200, 300 и т.д., выше 200 форма майская, спасибо заранее!!


Формы регламентированной отчетности (форма 200.00 с исправлением замечаний) от 14.05.2020 - больше нету
Декларация по налогу на добавленную стоимость, форма 300.00.
- В состав комплекта включена форма, утвержденная Приказом Первого заместителя Премьер-Министра Республики Казахстан – Министра финансов 
Республики Казахстан «Об утверждении форм налоговой отчетности и правил их составления» от 20 января 2020 года № 39.
- Реализована возможность выгрузки данных в формате XML для шаблона ИС СОНО form_300_00_v26_r149 от 30.06.2020 г.
- Шаблон применяется для сдачи отчетности за 2020 год.

----------


## papulik

Свежее дополнение к БУ государственного предприятия РК есть у кого-нибудь?

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Свежее дополнение к БУ государственного предприятия РК есть у кого-нибудь?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DSwp/fJiCeJ8wN
в следующий раз пишите точную конфигурацию

----------


## angel710

Добрый день форумчане! После обновления релиза 3.0.35.4, такая ошибка вылезла скрин в ссылке http://prntscr.com/tnpvxp ,до это на релизе 3.0.33.7 нормально работало! Может релиз 3.0.35.4 сырой что то в нем много ошибок вылазиет.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день форумчане! После обновления релиза 3.0.35.4, такая ошибка вылезла скрин в ссылке http://prntscr.com/tnpvxp ,до это на релизе 3.0.33.7 нормально работало! Может релиз 3.0.35.4 сырой что то в нем много ошибок вылазиет.


Это не ошибки, это более жёсткие требования к документам и отчётам!
В вашем случае:
1) Счет отправителя, т.е. *вашей* организации должен быть выбран, желательно установить   "*основной счет*"  организации!
2) Если валюта счетов совпадает - всё Ок, если  нет - то выбираем СООТВЕТСТВУЮЩИЕ счета...

P.S. Форма ПП на скрине странная: не видно реквизитов отправителя!? Ну, и, ещё, любое страхование отражается в налоговом учёте - а у Вас "*ПР*"?

----------


## cntkf

> P.S. Форма ПП на скрине странная: не видно реквизитов отправителя!? "*ПР*"?


Не включена опция "Учет по нескольким организациям".

----------


## valery110

Ребята выручите пжл. Нужно обновление для УТП последнее и рег.отченость для утп. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## eldorado

2.0.20.2 это обновление нужно? от 04.05.20?
Ну и допы к нему

----------


## valery110

> 2.0.20.2 это обновление нужно? от 04.05.20?


Да,крайнее нужно и рег.отчеты если есть. Спасибо

----------


## eldorado

2.0.20.2 
допы

----------

valery110 (26.07.2020)

----------


## valery110

От души! Благодарю

----------


## azeraus

Добрый день!
Кто может поделится релизом УТ Для Казахстана 3.4.4.65
Именно установочный, не обновление.
Буду очень признателен.

----------


## azeraus

Добрый день!
Кто может поделится релизом УТ Для Казахстана 3.4.4.65
Именно установочный, не обновление.
Буду очень признателен.

----------


## DarkSnik13

Всем привет) Листал форум, не нашёл.

Может кто поделиться допами к Бух 2.0 базовой? Там 4 допа, если не ошибаюсь, список примерно такой:
ОбменЭСФ.epf. 

РегламентированныйОтчет200  орма.erf 

РегламентированныйОтчет300  орма.erf
РегламентированныйОтчет400  орма.erf
РегламентированныйОтчет7010  1Форма.erf
РегламентированныйОтчет910  орма.erf 

ЗагрузкаКурсовВалют.epf.

Буду благодарен!

----------


## DarkSnik13

Какой-то глюк, не всё сообщение добавилось. Конфа Бух 2.0.33.2 базовая, 

РегламентированныйОтчет200 Форма.erf 

РегламентированныйОтчет300 Форма.erf
РегламентированныйОтчет400 Форма.erf
РегламентированныйОтчет7010  1 Форма.erf
РегламентированныйОтчет910 Форма.erf 

ЗагрузкаКурсовВалют.epf.

Буду благодарен!

----------


## trubb

дубль

----------


## trubb

концепция изменилась - нужна позарез 2.4.4.68 Комплексная автоматизация для КЗ - выручите плз!

----------


## eldorado

> концепция изменилась - нужна позарез 2.4.4.68 Комплексная автоматизация для КЗ - выручите плз!


Ловите 2.4.4.68

----------

cntkf (28.07.2020), ikalichkin (28.07.2020), trubb (27.07.2020)

----------


## eldorado

> Какой-то глюк, не всё сообщение добавилось. Конфа Бух 2.0.33.2 базовая, 
> 
> РегламентированныйОтчет200 Форма.erf 
> 
> РегламентированныйОтчет300 Форма.erf
> РегламентированныйОтчет400 Форма.erf
> РегламентированныйОтчет7010  1 Форма.erf
> РегламентированныйОтчет910 Форма.erf 
> 
> ...


Пожалуйста...
Формы регламентированной отчетности (форма 200.00 с исправлением замечаний) от 14.05.2020 
Формы регламентированной отчетности (300.00, 400, 701.01, 910)
Внешняя обработка "Загрузка курсов валют"
Внешний классификатор "Перечень изъятий", действующий с 05.06.2020

----------

DarkSnik13 (03.08.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день!
> Кто может поделится релизом УТ Для Казахстана 3.4.4.65
> Именно установочный, не обновление.
> Буду очень признателен.


Установочный релиз УТ 3.4.4.65 может и появится когда-нибудь на дисках ИТС-Казахстан...
Вам демо-база нужна, или всё-таки пустая **.dt* / **.cf*  подойдут?

----------

666Rebel666 (28.07.2020), azeraus (28.07.2020)

----------


## azeraus

Добрый день!
Подойдут пустые базы.
Спасибо большое.

----------


## biofox

Добрый день, для ГП может есть у кого последние 2 обновления 2.0.18 и 2.0.19

----------


## SemenD

Не будете ли любезны

Необходима новая обработка ОбменЭСФ для 8.3 

Заранее благодарен

----------


## SemenD

Не будете ли любезны

Необходима новая обработка ОбменЭСФ для 8.3 

Заранее благодарен

----------


## kimok1988

Доброе утро. Прошу выслать криптобиблиотеку 1,8 для 1с 8.3 (Обработку) а то где то была у меня не могу найти. заранее спасибо

----------


## aigar

> Доброе утро. Прошу выслать криптобиблиотеку 1,8 для 1с 8.3 (Обработку) а то где то была у меня не могу найти. заранее спасибо


Здравствуйте, https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2utn/z2tSovvFA

----------

azeraus (28.07.2020), Drugoy (29.07.2020), kimok1988 (28.07.2020), Владимир Б. (10.08.2020)

----------


## aigar

> Доброе утро. Прошу выслать криптобиблиотеку 1,8 для 1с 8.3 (Обработку) а то где то была у меня не могу найти. заранее спасибо


Здравствуйте, https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2utn/z2tSovvFA

----------

Drugoy (29.07.2020), kimok1988 (28.07.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Не будете ли любезны
> 
> Необходима новая обработка ОбменЭСФ для 8.3 
> 
> Заранее благодарен


Пусть Вас не смущает, что это для базовой версии, обработка универсальна: *ОбменЭСФ*

----------

SemenD (29.07.2020)

----------


## izar83

Добрый день. Может кто то  поделится обновлением  Бухгалтерии для Казахстана 3.0  версия 3.0.33.7

----------


## angel710

> Добрый день. Может кто то  поделится обновлением  Бухгалтерии для Казахстана 3.0  версия 3.0.33.7


 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2tTm/2YFNRoj2q 3.0.33.7

----------

izar83 (30.07.2020)

----------


## SemenD

Большое спасибо!

----------


## kimok1988

Доброй ночи, есть ли у кого 910 форма обновленная бля бух 2.0

----------


## eldorado

https://dropmefiles.com/DNZRm

пост номер 3570 уже выкладывал.

----------


## izar83

Спасибо огромное!

----------


## izar83

Доброго дня уважаемые! Может найдется шаблон РегламентированныйОтчет300 Форма.erf  версия 26 ревизия 150 от 24.07.2020
Конфа Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0

----------


## Btt91

Всем привет есть кто умеет настраивать виртуальный склад? Конф "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, редакция 2.0" интегрировать не чего не надо он уже интегрирован только настройка напишите btt91@mail.ru +77767234337

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Добрый день, для ГП может есть у кого последние 2 обновления 2.0.18 и 2.0.19


лови
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2bxj/3g9nCCfSR

----------

biofox (03.08.2020)

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Доброго дня уважаемые! Может найдется шаблон РегламентированныйОтчет300 Форма.erf  версия 26 ревизия 150 от 24.07.2020
> Конфа Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0


еще нету

----------


## ikalichkin

[QUOTE=DontTrustMexD;600143]


> еще нету



А оно, это обновление, РЕАЛЬНО, нужно? Обновите СОНО, импортируйте, да будет Вам удача...

----------


## cntkf

> Всем привет есть кто умеет настраивать виртуальный склад? Конф "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, редакция 2.0" интегрировать не чего не надо он уже интегрирован только настройка напишите btt91@mail.ru +77767234337


В этой конфигурации нет ВС.

----------


## cntkf

> Всем привет есть кто умеет настраивать виртуальный склад? Конф "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, редакция 2.0" интегрировать не чего не надо он уже интегрирован только настройка напишите btt91@mail.ru +77767234337


В этой конфигурации нет ВС.

----------


## Kozinak

Привет!
Можете поделиться 4.0.23.1 1С:Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана от 28.07.2020?

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Привет!
> Можете поделиться 4.0.23.1 1С:Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана от 28.07.2020?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3k68/RRQ7uWHFJ

----------

Kozinak (01.08.2020)

----------


## angel710

Добрый день!Есть ли инструкция по настройки "Виртуального склада и СНТ"1с предприятие?

----------


## kimok1988

Доброе утро. https://1c.kz/news/detail/138784/ прошу выложить , если есть. Заранее спасибо

----------


## DarkSnik13

> Пожалуйста...
> Формы регламентированной отчетности (форма 200.00 с исправлением замечаний) от 14.05.2020 
> Формы регламентированной отчетности (300.00, 400, 701.01, 910)
> Внешняя обработка "Загрузка курсов валют"
> Внешний классификатор "Перечень изъятий", действующий с 05.06.2020


Спасибо большое! Помогли!

----------


## maxximulusa

> Доброе утро. https://1c.kz/news/detail/138784/ прошу выложить , если есть. Заранее спасибо


https://dropmefiles.com/KOceL

----------


## maxximulusa

> Доброе утро. https://1c.kz/news/detail/138784/ прошу выложить , если есть. Заранее спасибо


https://dropmefiles.com/KOceL

----------

cntkf (04.08.2020), kimok1988 (03.08.2020)

----------


## izar83

Добрый день. Может кто поделится "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" 3,0   релиз 3.0.35.3 от 18.06.2020

----------


## maxximulusa

> Добрый день. Может кто поделится "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" 3,0   релиз 3.0.35.3 от 18.06.2020


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D0%9A!/page13

----------

izar83 (03.08.2020)

----------


## maxximulusa

> Добрый день. Может кто поделится "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" 3,0   релиз 3.0.35.3 от 18.06.2020


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D0%9A!/page13

----------

izar83 (03.08.2020)

----------


## Nastya_sh

Коллеги поделитесь пожалуйста, Версией шаблона ФНО для ИС СОНО 200.00.v30.r129 от 05.06.2020г. для 1С 8.3. 
К сожалению, нет обновления и обновится пока нет возможности. Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0 (3.0.33.7) 

Поэтому пока нужна форма.

----------


## biofox

> лови
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2bxj/3g9nCCfSR


Здравствйте, не могли бы вы перезалить. Спасибо

----------


## belud

> А оно, это обновление, РЕАЛЬНО, нужно? Обновите СОНО, импортируйте, да будет Вам удача...


Подскажи, зачем обновлять СОНО, если в СОНО загружена последняя версия 300 ф (26r150), а в 1с предыдущая (25.r147)?

Также ищу *РегламентированныйОтчет300 Форма.erf версия 26 ревизия 150 от 24.07.2020  Конф Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0*

----------


## Yxrain

> Также ищу *РегламентированныйОтчет300 Форма.erf версия 26 ревизия 150 от 24.07.2020  Конф Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0*


Где вы взяли что есть такая форма?
https://1c.kz/news/

----------

belud (03.08.2020)

----------


## Eliador

Добрый день коллеги 
Согли бы поделиться инструкцией по переносу данных с БУХ 2,0 в ЗУП 2,0 для Казахстана?
Инструкция есть на сайте  its.1c.kz

https://its.1c.kz/db/acc20kz#content:123:hdoc

но из за нелицензированного приложения 1С платформы данная страница не открывается.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Подскажи, зачем обновлять СОНО, если в СОНО загружена последняя версия 300 ф (26r150), а в 1с предыдущая (25.r147)?
> 
> Также ищу *РегламентированныйОтчет300 Форма.erf версия 26 ревизия 150 от 24.07.2020  Конф Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0*


Ну, во-первых, если шаблон *form_300_00_v26_r150.tar.bz2* в СОНО уже установлен - зачем про это упоминать? Для 1С выходило обновление *REGL_BPKZ30354_20200710*, в котором есть 300 с версией *26.r149*, и, по структуре реквизитов от  *26.r150* НИЧЕМ не отличается !!!
Во-вторых, зачем искать то (150), что вряд ли выйдет до 15.08.2020? Осталась всего дюжина дней...

----------

belud (03.08.2020), JuventasNux (24.08.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день коллеги 
> Согли бы поделиться инструкцией по переносу данных с БУХ 2,0 в ЗУП 2,0 для Казахстана?
> Инструкция есть на сайте  its.1c.kz
> 
> https://its.1c.kz/db/acc20kz#content:123:hdoc
> 
> но из за нелицензированного приложения 1С платформы данная страница не открывается.


Перенос идёт прямым "накатом".  Т.е. Бух2 обновляем с использованием обновлений Бух3.
Если бы глянули в каталог шаблона обновления  Бух 3.0.35.4, и открыли файл *UpdInfo.txt*, то в нём:

Version=3.0.35.4
FromVersions=;*2.0.33.2*;3.0.33.2;3.0.33.3;3.0.33.4;3.0.33.5;3.0.33.6;3.0.  33.7;3.0.35.3;
UpdateDate=26.06.2020

Что означает, что Бух2 надо "привести" к версии *2.0.33.2*, ну, а затем обновить до Бух3 ! :yes:

----------

Eliador (04.08.2020)

----------


## Yxrain

> Добрый день коллеги 
> Согли бы поделиться инструкцией по переносу данных с БУХ 2,0 в ЗУП 2,0 для Казахстана?
> Инструкция есть на сайте  its.1c.kz
> 
> https://its.1c.kz/db/acc20kz#content:123:hdoc
> 
> но из за нелицензированного приложения 1С платформы данная страница не открывается.


вот что там описано:
https://yadi.sk/i/aDHxfig-d8WFzg
https://yadi.sk/i/Zjm1P-lUVh4Jbg

----------

Eliador (04.08.2020)

----------


## criptid

Всем доброго. есть у кого что то подобное https://infostart.ru/public/192563/ спасибо

----------


## biofox

Доброго утра, может кто поделится Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий 2,0,18 и 2,0,19 ? Спасибо

----------


## Eliador

> Перенос идёт прямым "накатом".  Т.е. Бух2 обновляем с использованием обновлений Бух3.
> Если бы глянули в каталог шаблона обновления  Бух 3.0.35.4, и открыли файл *UpdInfo.txt*, то в нём:
> 
> Version=3.0.35.4
> FromVersions=;*2.0.33.2*;3.0.33.2;3.0.33.3;3.0.33.4;3.0.33.5;3.0.33.6;3.0.  33.7;3.0.35.3;
> UpdateDate=26.06.2020
> 
> Что означает, что Бух2 надо "привести" к версии *2.0.33.2*, ну, а затем обновить до Бух3 ! :yes:


как я понимаю, надо сначала обновиться до бух 3,0 а потом только обмениваться с ЗУП?
так получается?

----------


## Eliador

> Доброго утра, может кто поделится Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий 2,0,18 и 2,0,19 ? Спасибо


https://turbo.to/owq1logn4j33.ht...domain=turb.to 2.0.18.1
https://www.2bay.org/80f164c215aba6d...fd40b3c4785ffc  2.0.19.1

----------


## Eliador

> вот что там описано:
> https://yadi.sk/i/aDHxfig-d8WFzg
> https://yadi.sk/i/Zjm1P-lUVh4Jbg


Спасибо большое
И теперь объясните пожалуйста как сформировать файл обмена через конфигурацию Бухгалтерия?:D

----------

biofox (04.08.2020)

----------


## kimok1988

> Спасибо большое
> И теперь объясните пожалуйста как сформировать файл обмена через конфигурацию Бухгалтерия?:D


Думаю нужно самим создавать правила обмена для ЗУП. в конвертация данных 1с. Я так делал.

----------


## kimok1988

> Спасибо большое
> И теперь объясните пожалуйста как сформировать файл обмена через конфигурацию Бухгалтерия?:D


Думаю нужно самим создавать правила обмена для ЗУП. в конвертация данных 1с. Я так делал.

----------


## voin888

Добрый день у вас есть БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ СЕЛЬСКОХОЗЯЙСТВЕННОГО ПРЕДПРИЯТИЯ ДЛЯ КАЗАХСТАНА

----------


## Groznyi

Всем привет есть у кого нибудь Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" обнова 2.0.33.2

----------


## Sm1le

Добрый день господа. Найдется у кого 910 форма обновленная для бух 2.0? был бы очень признателен)

----------


## maxximulusa

> Всем привет есть у кого нибудь Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" обнова 2.0.33.2


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D0%9A!/page13

----------


## maxximulusa

> Добрый день господа. Найдется у кого 910 форма обновленная для бух 2.0? был бы очень признателен)


https://dropmefiles.com/oZfVk

----------

Ukei (04.08.2020)

----------


## Eliador

> Всем привет есть у кого нибудь Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" обнова 2.0.33.2


https://turbo.to/kl0ki2kl7v50.ht...domain=turb.to обновление
https://turbo.to/clad1symrw6u.ht...domain=turb.to База
https://turbo.to/9zbyf4ni29tl.ht...domain=turb.to файл конфигурации

----------


## Arhangel_url

Есть у кого обработка свертки базы УТ 3.2.2?

----------


## angel710

Добрый день!Кто может подсказать из-за чего это ошибка вылезла?после обновление релиза на 3.0.35.4 http://prntscr.com/ttr18q тестирование и chk делал базы,создавал нового пользователя,все равно вылазиет

----------


## crazy_kz

Добрый день, кто знает можно ли отучить конфигурацию от сервера слк?

----------


## murrexso

> Добрый день, кто знает можно ли отучить конфигурацию от сервера слк?


Написать подробную инструкцию? Как это представляете?:rolleyes:
 Оттучка дорогая , очень затратная по времени и к каждой конфигурации свой подход.Легче лицензию купить.

----------

crazy_kz (05.08.2020)

----------


## murrexso

> Добрый день, кто знает можно ли отучить конфигурацию от сервера слк?


Написать подробную инструкцию? Как это представляете?:rolleyes:
 Оттучка дорогая , очень затратная по времени и к каждой конфигурации свой подход.Легче лицензию купить.

----------


## максис

Спасибо, но не понятно зачем на 9 гигов в архив все подряд запихивать. Еще и через такой сервис скачивания.

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Спасибо, но не понятно зачем на 9 гигов в архив все подряд запихивать. Еще и через такой сервис скачивания.


Людям халява даже не нравится

----------


## максис

нравится, просто сервис для скачивания показывает 1 день и 3 часа качать будет. а если прервется, то качай заново.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день!Кто может подсказать из-за чего это ошибка вылезла?после обновление релиза на 3.0.35.4 http://prntscr.com/ttr18q тестирование и chk делал базы,создавал нового пользователя,все равно вылазиет


У меня на другом отчёте вылетало, из-за Организации. Создайте в справочнике ещё одну фирму, проверьте, фирму потом можно удалить :)

----------


## angel710

> У меня на другом отчёте вылетало, из-за Организации. Создайте в справочнике ещё одну фирму, проверьте, фирму потом можно удалить :)


Благодарю,попробую!!!

----------


## angel710

> У меня на другом отчёте вылетало, из-за Организации. Создайте в справочнике ещё одну фирму, проверьте, фирму потом можно удалить :)


Благодарю,попробую!!!

----------


## Manipulyator

Всем доброго времени суток!
Регламентированный отчет 200. Бух 2.0. 

Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Manipulyator

Всем доброго времени суток!
Регламентированный отчет 200. Бух 2.0. 

Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Doni_cool

Можете заново закинуть?

----------


## angel710

Доброго дня! Кто может поделиться переходом с базовой релиз 3.0.33.7(базовая) на проф,Зарание спасибо.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всем доброго времени суток!
> Регламентированный отчет 200. Бух 2.0. 
> 
> Заранее благодарю!


*PROC_BPBASEKZ20332_20200729*, подойдёт и для ПРОФ...

----------

Drugoy (05.08.2020), Manipulyator (06.08.2020)

----------


## lora_021

Всем доброго вечера!  Кто может поделиться рег отчетом 910ф за 1 полуг20г   Бух.2.0

----------


## lora_021

Здесь ссылка уже удалена, к сожалению

----------


## lora_021

> https://dropmefiles.com/oZfVk


Здесь ссылка уже не работает. Можете повторить, пжл

----------


## crazy_kz

> Написать подробную инструкцию? Как это представляете?:rolleyes:
>  Оттучка дорогая , очень затратная по времени и к каждой конфигурации свой подход.Легче лицензию купить.


благодарю за ответ)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго дня! Кто может поделиться переходом с базовой релиз 3.0.33.7(базовая) на проф,Зарание спасибо.


*AccountingKz_3_0_33_7_updstpb*

----------

angel710 (05.08.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здесь ссылка уже не работает. Можете повторить, пжл


Только что проверил - работает, как у Вас так получается, вернее НЕ получается?  :confused:
Скачать с *облака*...

----------

lora_021 (06.08.2020)

----------


## angel710

> *AccountingKz_3_0_33_7_updstpb*


Огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## lora_021

> Только что проверил - работает, как у Вас так получается, вернее НЕ получается?  :confused:
> Скачать с *облака*...


Спасибо большое!  Спасибо нажала. 
А реготчетность за 1 полг 20года есть? Можете дать ссылку, пжл

----------


## lora_021

> Только что проверил - работает, как у Вас так получается, вернее НЕ получается?  :confused:
> Скачать с *облака*...


Спасибо большое!  Спасибо нажала. 
А реготчетность за 1 полг 20года есть? Можете дать ссылку, пжл

----------


## ikalichkin

> Спасибо большое!  Спасибо нажала. 
> А реготчетность за 1 полг 20года есть? Можете дать ссылку, пжл


Вот честное слово, не понял, ссылка и так была на регламентированные отчёты 300, 400, 701.01 и 910. Только  *200*   для комплекта не хватает...

P.S. Простите, Вы всегда слова сокращаете, особенно при неоднозначном контексте предложений?

----------

lora_021 (06.08.2020), X-myRzA (16.09.2020)

----------


## GRGR.PLVK

Добрый день!
Регламентированные отчёты 300, 200 и 910 на Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция *3.0* на сайте не могу найти, все только для *2*. Может кто поделится? Спасибо!

----------


## lora_021

> Вот честное слово, не понял, ссылка и так была на регламентированные отчёты 300, 400, 701.01 и 910. Только  *200*   для комплекта не хватает...
> 
> P.S. Простите, Вы всегда слова сокращаете, особенно при неоднозначном контексте предложений?


Спасибо, что отвечаете.. и так оперативно..   Я разобралась... это я туплю, простите.
 " Внешние отчеты для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" версии 2.0.33.2." а у меня 2.0.33.1  , поэтому и дает ошибку видимо. 
Здесь на сайте, где вечный архив я не нашла обновл 2.0.33.2

----------


## lora_021

> Вот честное слово, не понял, ссылка и так была на регламентированные отчёты 300, 400, 701.01 и 910. Только  *200*   для комплекта не хватает...
> 
> P.S. Простите, Вы всегда слова сокращаете, особенно при неоднозначном контексте предложений?


Спасибо, что отвечаете.. и так оперативно..   Я разобралась... это я туплю, простите.
 " Внешние отчеты для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" версии 2.0.33.2." а у меня 2.0.33.1  , поэтому и дает ошибку видимо. 
Здесь на сайте, где вечный архив я не нашла обновл 2.0.33.2

----------


## maxximulusa

> Добрый день!
> Регламентированные отчёты 300, 200 и 910 на Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция *3.0* на сайте не могу найти, все только для *2*. Может кто поделится? Спасибо!


https://dropmefiles.com/CNVL6
а 200 в 3.0.35.4.  отдельно не выпускали
Декларация по индивидуальному подоходному налогу и социальному налогу, форма 200.00

Реализована возможность выгрузки данных в формате XML для шаблона ИС СОНО form_200_00_v30_r129 от 05.06.2020 г.-уже в 3.0.35.3 есть

----------

GRGR.PLVK (06.08.2020), Platinum3005 (07.08.2020)

----------


## maxximulusa

> Спасибо, что отвечаете.. и так оперативно..   Я разобралась... это я туплю, простите.
>  " Внешние отчеты для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" версии 2.0.33.2." а у меня 2.0.33.1  , поэтому и дает ошибку видимо. 
> Здесь на сайте, где вечный архив я не нашла обновл 2.0.33.2


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D0%9A!/page13

----------

lora_021 (06.08.2020)

----------


## Marat_it

Люди подкиньте пожалуйста 200 форму для ЗУП2, можно и обновление 2.0.19.4. Заранее благодарен

----------


## maxximulusa

> Люди подкиньте пожалуйста 200 форму для ЗУП2, можно и обновление 2.0.19.4. Заранее благодарен


глюкк

----------

Marat_it (06.08.2020)

----------


## maxximulusa

> Люди подкиньте пожалуйста 200 форму для ЗУП2, можно и обновление 2.0.19.4. Заранее благодарен


https://dropmefiles.com/DvwsD
200ка

----------

Drugoy (06.08.2020), Marat_it (06.08.2020)

----------


## lora_021

> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D0%9A!/page13


Спасибо!!!!

----------


## Platinum3005

Доброго дня! не подгружается!!! такое чувство что опять для 2.0 скинули. НУЖЕН *внешний Регламентированный отчет 910.00 Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0* Хелп ми плизззз) Ну и все остальные какие есть , которые не попали в конфигурацию!!!:rolleyes:

----------


## maxximulusa

> Доброго дня! не подгружается!!! такое чувство что опять для 2.0 скинули. НУЖЕН *внешний Регламентированный отчет 910.00 Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0* Хелп ми плизззз) Ну и все остальные какие есть , которые не попали в конфигурацию!!!:rolleyes:


с какого именно архива? не подгружается

----------


## cntkf

> с какого именно архива? не подгружается


Что значит не подгружается? Какая ошибка выходит? Какая версия релиза?

----------

Platinum3005 (07.08.2020)

----------


## Platinum3005

> https://dropmefiles.com/CNVL6
> а 200 в 3.0.35.4.  отдельно не выпускали
> Декларация по индивидуальному подоходному налогу и социальному налогу, форма 200.00
> 
> Реализована возможность выгрузки данных в формате XML для шаблона ИС СОНО form_200_00_v30_r129 от 05.06.2020 г.-уже в 3.0.35.3 есть


Вот по этой ссылке, вроде в описании написано что для 3.0 но не подгружается - не удалось открыть отчет пишет 910.00

----------


## Platinum3005

> Вот по этой ссылке, вроде в описании написано что для 3.0 но не подгружается - не удалось открыть отчет пишет 910.00


Конфиг 3.0.35.4 последняя

----------


## cntkf

> с какого именно архива? не подгружается


Что значит не подгружается? Какая ошибка выходит? Какая версия релиза?

----------


## maxximulusa

> Вот по этой ссылке, вроде в описании написано что для 3.0 но не подгружается - не удалось открыть отчет пишет 910.00


проверил.грузит.открывает. поробуйте в другой базе загрузить.что там скажет

----------

Platinum3005 (07.08.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго дня! не подгружается!!! такое чувство что опять для 2.0 скинули. НУЖЕН *внешний Регламентированный отчет 910.00 Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0* Хелп ми плизззз) Ну и все остальные какие есть , которые не попали в конфигурацию!!!:rolleyes:


*REGL_BPKZ30354_20200710* - надеюсь это поможет Вам заполнить 910.01?  :good:

----------

Nell* (11.08.2020), Platinum3005 (07.08.2020)

----------


## Platinum3005

> *REGL_BPKZ30354_20200710* - надеюсь это поможет Вам заполнить 910.01?  :good:


Получилось спасибо!!! вроде тот же самый архив( ничего не понимаю. Благодарю всех кто принимал участие:blush:

----------


## GRGR.PLVK

У меня получилось только после обновления до 3.0.33.7

Где взять 3.0.35.Х ???

----------


## Platinum3005

> У меня получилось только после обновления до 3.0.33.7
> 
> Где взять 3.0.35.Х ???


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post596287

----------

GRGR.PLVK (07.08.2020), ikalichkin (08.08.2020)

----------


## GRGR.PLVK

Спасибо. А почему в вечный архив на 1 стр не выкладывают?

----------


## GRGR.PLVK

вопрос решил, как удалить сообщение не нашел

----------


## Btt91

Добрый день! у кого есть обработка перенос данные с УТП 2.0 на КА 2.4?

----------


## Platinum3005

> вопрос решил, как удалить сообщение не нашел


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post600542
Да будет тебе счастье!;)

----------

GRGR.PLVK (10.08.2020)

----------


## ratxa

Формы регламентированной отчетности (форма 200.00)для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2

----------


## ratxa

Формы регламентированной отчетности (форма 200.00)для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2 у кого  есть?

----------


## darksat

> Ловите 2.4.4.68


Выложите пожалуйста заново, а то ссылка битая

----------


## Полина Саенко

Здравствуйте, кто может дать 1с 8.3(скачала 8.2 учебную, там авр старого образца)

----------


## kairtel

Формы регламентированной отчетности имеет здесь значение базовый или про, или одинаковые для про и базовый. еще один вопрос вот такая проблема при выгрузки 1 квартала 300 форма, второй выгружается,  Бухгалтерия для Казахстана (базовая), редакция 3.0, разработка для Казахстана(3.0.35.4)Отчет не предназначен для выгрузки в XML в период формирования 2020 г.
Пожалуйста, обновите комплект отчетов. Формы регламентированной отчетности взял вверху по ссылке. почему может быть такая ошибка

----------


## RinataMax

Здравствуйте. Обновление 3.0.35.5 есть ? Выложите пожалуйста.

----------


## Миржан

Здравствуйте. Обновление 3.0.35.5,  пожалуйста!

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Tc6...ew?usp=sharing

----------

cntkf (11.08.2020), Corall (11.08.2020), JuventasNux (24.08.2020), raxmet (11.08.2020), RinataMax (11.08.2020)

----------


## angel710

Добрый день всем!А обновление релиза для 2.0 ожидается?случайно не знаете?

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Добрый день всем!А обновление релиза для 2.0 ожидается?случайно не знаете?


новые релизы будут точно, но точной даты нету

----------


## angel710

Кто может поделиться "Выпуск дополнения для БК 2.0  (ФНО 200.00)"

----------


## angel710

> новые релизы будут точно, но точной даты нету


Спасибо большое!Будем ждать.

----------


## kairtel

> Здравствуйте. Обновление 3.0.35.5,  пожалуйста!
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Tc6...ew?usp=sharing


есть базовая? плиз

----------


## angel710

Добрый вечер!Может кто нибудь помочь изза чего "кнопка НУ" не отображается,в "Производство - Отчеты производства за смену" скрины в ссылке https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5b9F/4BQQJmdCF

----------


## crazy_kz

Всем добрый вечер, кто знает куда пропала "настройка ИС ЭСФ" в Бухгалтерии для Казахстана? в новых конфигурация версии, к примеру 3.0.35.4

----------


## belud

> Всем добрый вечер, кто знает куда пропала "настройка ИС ЭСФ" в Бухгалтерии для Казахстана? в новых конфигураторах.. к примеру 3.0.35.4


Администрирование-Общие настройки

----------

crazy_kz (11.08.2020)

----------


## kairtel

https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post598781

----------

crazy_kz (11.08.2020)

----------


## kairtel

> Администрирование-Общие настройки


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post598781

----------

crazy_kz (11.08.2020)

----------


## Миржан

Администрирование  - Функциональность там на главном поставьте на ПОЛНАЯ.

----------


## Миржан

> есть базовая? плиз


Напишите конкретнее что нужно, лучше на mail admin@bqo.kz

----------


## aleksiy55

Добрый день подскажите как установить Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" не могу найти саму конфигурацию

----------


## Миржан

> Добрый день подскажите как установить Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" не могу найти саму конфигурацию


напишите почту, отправлю готовый .dt  файл

----------

aleksiy55 (14.08.2020)

----------


## kairtel

> Напишите конкретнее что нужно, лучше на mail admin@bqo.kz


«1С:Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая» 3.0.35.5

----------


## kairtel

> Напишите конкретнее что нужно, лучше на mail admin@bqo.kz


«1С:Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая» 3.0.35.5

----------


## ikalichkin

Обновления выложил в другой ветке: *ЗДЕСЬ*

----------

Drugoy (12.08.2020), kairtel (12.08.2020), mtbprom (12.08.2020), serge.s (03.09.2020)

----------


## mtbprom

Ищу 1С Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана 2.4.4.68

----------


## Eliador

добрый день коллеги
подскажите пожалуйста
если вообще внешняя форма 910,00 для ЗУП?
или он идет чисто на БК?

----------


## Мадижан

Не подскажите добрые люди, нужна компонета Внешняя компонента "1С:Сканер штрихкода" для платформы "1С:Предприятие 8.3". Именно для 8.3 для 64 разрядных систем

----------


## kos_r

Доброго времени суток. Поделитесь, пожалуйста допами УТП (2.0.20.2) от 15.07.2020. Предыдущие ссылки не работают

----------


## ikalichkin

> Не подскажите добрые люди, нужна компонета Внешняя компонента "1С:Сканер штрихкода" для платформы "1С:Предприятие 8.3". Именно для 8.3 для 64 разрядных систем


Насколько понимаю - для Win x64 нужен соответствующей разрядности драйвер от производителя (CipherLab,  Silicon и т.д.) А компонента scanopos.dll она должна быть универсальна...
Последнее что у меня есть - ScanOpos_8.1.7.9_setup1c. Ну а обработок для сканеров в типовых конфигурациях должно хватать..

----------


## ikalichkin

> добрый день коллеги
> подскажите пожалуйста
> если вообще внешняя форма 910,00 для ЗУП?
> или он идет чисто на БК?


А как может быть внешняя ФНО при ОТСУТСТВИИ *внутреннего* отчёта?
ИМХО, ЗУП, без разницы 2 или  3 редакция, содержит очень много "российского"и мало чего "казахстанского"!
А доходами, начислениями-удержаниями-налогами по контрагентам, в ЗУПе никогда и не пахло...
Регламенты - делаем в Бухгалтерии!

----------

Eliador (12.08.2020)

----------


## Eliador

Скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на последнюю версию платформы 1С

----------


## Yxrain

> Доброго времени суток. Поделитесь, пожалуйста допами УТП (2.0.20.2) от 15.07.2020. Предыдущие ссылки не работают


https://yadi.sk/d/jicbg3EjrxxM6g

----------

kos_r (13.08.2020), Ukei (13.08.2020)

----------


## criptid

Все доброго, кто-нибудь использует 1C:ДиректБанк Народный банк? работает ли он?

----------


## COX888

Добрый день поделитесь Розницей для Казахстана 2.2 или 2.3 если такова имеется. Заранее спасибо

----------


## COX888

Добрый день поделитесь Розницей для Казахстана 2.2 или 2.3 если такова имеется. Заранее спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

> Все доброго, кто-нибудь использует 1C:ДиректБанк Народный банк? работает ли он?


Он работает, инструкция - *здесь*.
Как работает? Не пробовал с народным, но с центркредитом, ИМХО, - отстой!
Через каждые 5 минут слетает связь с банком, заново вводишь пароль, ну и т.п.
Во-вторых саму внутреннюю обработку Банк-Клиент (директ пользуется именно ей), надо основательно переписывать, особенно  по импорту...

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день поделитесь Розницей для Казахстана 2.2 или 2.3 если такова имеется. Заранее спасибо


Ищите и в *ДРУГИХ* темах ЭТОГО форума!
Да и на других форумах не помешает поискать...

----------


## rednomads

не в курсе как сейчас, но года два тому назад настраивал БЦК, Сбербанк. В принципе работает, но есть нюансы, там нужно доработать её иначе она не сортирует входящие ПП, бухгалтерам в итоге проще было в ручную заносить, нежели каждый раз вычищать входящие платёжки.

----------


## Полина Саенко

здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста. установила 1С 8.2.19.130. Конф 2.0.31.2. Выходит ошибка {Регистр Сведений.СведенияОСтавках  СМС.МодульМенеджера(3,2)}: Ожидается оператор препроцессора #<<?>>Область СлужебныеПроцедурыИФункци  и {РегистрСведений.СведенияО  СтавкахОСМС.МодульМенедже  а(42,2)}: Ожидается оператор препроцессора #<<?>>КонецОбласти
Я так поняла не подходит конфигурация.Кто может дать подходящую*

----------


## Полина Саенко

здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста. установила 1С 8.2.19.130. Конф 2.0.31.2. Выходит ошибка {Регистр Сведений.СведенияОСтавках  СМС.МодульМенеджера(3,2)}: Ожидается оператор препроцессора #<<?>>Область СлужебныеПроцедурыИФункци  и {РегистрСведений.СведенияО  СтавкахОСМС.МодульМенедже  а(42,2)}: Ожидается оператор препроцессора #<<?>>КонецОбласти
Я так поняла не подходит конфигурация.Кто может дать подходящую*

----------


## murrexso

> здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста. установила 1С 8.2.19.130. Конф 2.0.31.2. Выходит ошибка


Вы бы еще на 8.1 накатывали 2.0.31.2.

----------


## murrexso

> Все доброго, кто-нибудь использует 1C:ДиректБанк Народный банк? работает ли он?


Работает, но так себе, можно сказать, что никак.
Но можно дописать, даже не дописать, а переписать, понятное дело не бесплатно.

----------


## murrexso

> нравится, просто сервис для скачивания показывает 1 день и 3 часа качать будет. а если прервется, то качай заново.


Купите доступ на сутки, там копейки. В чем проблема?
П.С.: такая информация и на халяву, еще народ и носом воротит...Нет слов....

----------


## APOGEE

Странно но складывается впечатление что 90% обитателей этой ветки не умеют пользоваться поиском. А так не не все но многие не знаю что такое благодарность. Просто насосы.

----------

murrexso (14.08.2020)

----------


## aleksiy55

aleksiy55@mail.ru

заранее спасибо

----------


## murrexso

> Странно но складывается впечатление что 90% обитателей этой ветки не умеют пользоваться поиском. А так не не все но многие не знаю что такое благодарность. Просто насосы.


Самое прикольное, что большинство из этой ветки возомнили себя "профи" и вперед за 500-1000 тенге обновлять конфиги или устанавливать пиратки....далее с базами получается полный( в особенности с нетиповыми) ....

----------

APOGEE (14.08.2020), maxximulusa (15.08.2020), mtbprom (14.08.2020)

----------


## Полина Саенко

Если не сложно скиньте конфигурацию которая подходит

----------


## murrexso

> Если не сложно скиньте конфигурацию которая подходит


Вам не конфигурация нужна, а дистрибутив.

----------


## APOGEE

> Самое прикольное, что большинство из этой ветки возомнили себя "профи" и вперед за 500-1000 тенге обновлять конфиги или устанавливать пиратки....далее с базами получается полный( в особенности с нетиповыми) ....


Все хотят жить красиво))) У меня тут была настроечка до обновления а куда она пропала? Ой нет нас так не устраивает сделайте как было. Ой я не делал бэкап перед обновлением. Ну как то так)))

----------

murrexso (14.08.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Если не сложно скиньте конфигурацию которая подходит


Полина, Вы объясните, пожалуйста, для чего вам конфигурация, ну, и, достаточно ли типовой???

----------


## Tra-ta-ta

Здравствуйте. Обновление 3.0.33.6, пожалуйста!

----------


## rednomads

> Здравствуйте. Обновление 3.0.33.6, пожалуйста!



https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....82%D0%B0%D0%BD

----------

Tra-ta-ta (15.08.2020)

----------


## rednomads

> Здравствуйте. Обновление 3.0.33.6, пожалуйста!



https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....82%D0%B0%D0%BD

----------

Tra-ta-ta (15.08.2020)

----------


## angel710

Добрый вечер!Может кто нибудь помочь изза чего "кнопка НУ" не отображается,в "Производство - Отчеты производства за смену" скрины в ссылке https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5b9F/4BQQJmdCF

----------


## aleksiy55

Добрый вечер установил версию платформы 8.3.15.1869 выходит запрос лицензии.
в архиве нашел  папку лекарство как им пользоваться не пойму.

Помогите юзеру

----------


## murrexso

> Добрый вечер установил версию платформы 8.3.15.1869 выходит запрос лицензии.
> в архиве нашел  папку лекарство как им пользоваться не пойму.
> 
> Помогите юзеру


Экстрасенсов нет.Что в папках за патч? Или просто пропатченные длл?

----------


## angel710

https://pro1c.kz/news/avtomatizatsiy...-0-fno-200-00/ - У кого есть?можете поделиться?Зарание спасибо.

----------


## APOGEE

> https://pro1c.kz/news/avtomatizatsiy...-0-fno-200-00/ - У кого есть?можете поделиться?Зарание спасибо.


Во первых для какой конфигурации?

Во вторых пользуйтесь поиском возможно то что Вас интересует уже выложили в эту тему.

За ранее спасибо.

----------

angel710 (18.08.2020)

----------


## mtbprom

Помогите с 1С Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана 2.4.4.68 (обновление или полная)
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## aleksiy55

Спасибо вопрос снят проблема решена

----------


## Yxrain

> Добрый вечер!Может кто нибудь помочь изза чего "кнопка НУ" не отображается,в "Производство - Отчеты производства за смену" скрины в ссылке https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5b9F/4BQQJmdCF


Возможно в учетной политике организация больше не плательщик КПН? Гадать можно долго, лучше обратитесь к специалисту оффлайн)

----------


## angel710

Галочка "Плательщик КПН" стоит скрин в ссылке - http://prntscr.com/u1grhx

----------


## angel710

> Возможно в учетной политике организация больше не плательщик КПН? Гадать можно долго, лучше обратитесь к специалисту оффлайн)


Галочка "Плательщик КПН" стоит скрин в ссылке - http://prntscr.com/u1grhx

----------


## ikalichkin

> Галочка "Плательщик КПН" стоит скрин в ссылке - http://prntscr.com/u1grhx


Что тут можно посоветовать?
1) Функциональность - Главное - Полная.
2) Проверить на *толстом* клиенте, на форме отключить/включить "мигрирующие" реквизиты.
3) Почистить кэш.
4) Если не достаточно - то в конфигураторе загрузить в ИБ родной файл конфигурации  (*1Cv8_3.0.35.5.cf*)

----------


## CodeMaker

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста релизом 3.0.1.31 конфигурации "Комплексное управление финансами и Бюджетирование для Казахстана"

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста релизом 3.0.1.31 конфигурации "Комплексное управление финансами и Бюджетирование для Казахстана"


Пожалуйста, :D

----------

menone_dastan (21.04.2022)

----------


## papulik

Нужна вот такая обработка - Загрузка чеков из ОФД в "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ред. 2.0" (Релиз 2.0.31.2), желательно для БК 3.0. Может кто поделится? Возможно даже на платной основе

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день кто сможет выложить обработку или модуль DirectBank (прямой обмен с банком)

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день кто сможет выложить обработку или модуль DirectBank (прямой обмен с банком) для БУх 3.0

----------


## rednomads

Добрый день!
кто сталкивался с проблемой авторизации через 1С в ЭСФ? на всех типичных работает всё на двух хворал, один решился перезаполнением реквизитов предприятия в справочнике. а второй никак не хочет, если есть уже решение, поделитесь пожалуйста.
а вот сообщение ошибки 2020-08-20_13-15-59.png

----------


## rednomads

Добрый день!
кто сталкивался с проблемой авторизации через 1С в ЭСФ? на всех типичных работает всё на двух хворал, один решился перезаполнением реквизитов предприятия в справочнике. а второй никак не хочет, если есть уже решение, поделитесь пожалуйста.
а вот сообщение ошибки 2020-08-20_13-15-59.png
а да, конфигурация 1С:Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, 3.0.35.5. платформа 8.3.15.1985

----------


## raxmet

> Добрый день кто сможет выложить обработку или модуль DirectBank (прямой обмен с банком)


https://ib.bcc.kz/

----------

kimok1988 (20.08.2020)

----------


## rednomads

> Добрый день!
> кто сталкивался с проблемой авторизации через 1С в ЭСФ? на всех типичных работает всё на двух хворал, один решился перезаполнением реквизитов предприятия в справочнике. а второй никак не хочет, если есть уже решение, поделитесь пожалуйста.
> а вот сообщение ошибки 2020-08-20_13-15-59.png
> а да, конфигурация 1С:Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, 3.0.35.5. платформа 8.3.15.1985


вопрос снят, исправил

----------


## rednomads

> Добрый день!
> кто сталкивался с проблемой авторизации через 1С в ЭСФ? на всех типичных работает всё на двух хворал, один решился перезаполнением реквизитов предприятия в справочнике. а второй никак не хочет, если есть уже решение, поделитесь пожалуйста.
> а вот сообщение ошибки 2020-08-20_13-15-59.png
> а да, конфигурация 1С:Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, 3.0.35.5. платформа 8.3.15.1985


вопрос снят, исправил

----------


## azeraus

Добрый день!
Кто может поделится обновлением для БП 2.0.33.2 для Казахстана?

----------


## angel710

> Добрый день!
> Кто может поделится обновлением для БП 2.0.33.2 для Казахстана?


 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2ySv/4SCjA8veG

----------

azeraus (21.08.2020)

----------


## criptid

Доброго времени суток, есть у кого путевой лист легкового автомобиля шаблон или обработка https://infostart.ru/public/511419/

----------


## azeraus

Спасибо большое

----------


## Akhmedbekov

Доброго дня, поделитесь Комплексной обновлением с 2.4.4.62 до 2.4.4.66. ну или 2.4.4.69) Спасибо!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго дня, поделитесь Комплексной обновлением с 2.4.4.62 до 2.4.4.66. ну или 2.4.4.69) Спасибо!


cf-файл: *КА_2.4.4.68*

----------

Akhmedbekov (22.08.2020), lelikbolik115 (22.09.2020)

----------


## valery110

Ребята все привет. ВыгрузкаЗагрузка xml поделитесь пжл 2-3 Спасибо
Для 2 редакции сильно нужно

----------


## ikalichkin

> Ребята все привет. ВыгрузкаЗагрузка xml поделитесь пжл 2-3 Спасибо
> Для 2 редакции сильно нужно


Пожалуйста, в следующий раз *явно* указываем, для какой конфигурации (телепатов нема), или, хотя бы *ОФ* или *УФ* !
Вот Вам обе: *ВыгрузкаЗагрузкаДанныхXML82*, *ВыгрузкаЗагрузкаДанныхXML83_  сОтбором*

----------

MuratSh (25.08.2020), valery110 (22.08.2020)

----------


## Akhmedbekov

Добрый день. А обновления нет?

----------


## valery110

> Пожалуйста, в следующий раз *явно* указываем, для какой конфигурации (телепатов нема), или, хотя бы *ОФ* или *УФ* !
> Вот Вам обе: *ВыгрузкаЗагрузкаДанныхXML82*, *ВыгрузкаЗагрузкаДанныхXML83_  сОтбором*


Хорошо
Спасибо большое

----------

dd444dd (15.09.2020)

----------


## valery110

> Пожалуйста, в следующий раз *явно* указываем, для какой конфигурации (телепатов нема), или, хотя бы *ОФ* или *УФ* !
> Вот Вам обе: *ВыгрузкаЗагрузкаДанныхXML82*, *ВыгрузкаЗагрузкаДанныхXML83_  сОтбором*


Хорошо
Спасибо большое

----------


## mara1589

Добрый вечер. Может кто поделится "ЗУП" 3,1 последним релизом  ?  Спасибо

----------


## mara1589

А можно еще раз залить ? Спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый вечер. Может кто поделится "ЗУП" 3,1 последним релизом  ?  Спасибо


*ЗУП_3.1.1.61.cf*

----------

lelikbolik115 (22.09.2020), mara1589 (23.08.2020), root7 (03.09.2020)

----------


## Yelissey

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь пожалуйста, обновлением "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана", редакция 2 (2.0.20.1) от 21.08.2020. Благодарю!

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день. кто сможет выслать 300 форму последнюю для Управление Торговым Предприятием. Заранее спасибо

----------


## Yxrain

> Добрый день. кто сможет выслать 300 форму последнюю для Управление Торговым Предприятием. Заранее спасибо


https://yadi.sk/d/jicbg3EjrxxM6g

----------

kimok1988 (25.08.2020), Ukei (25.08.2020)

----------


## cntkf

Всем привет! Поделитесь Розницей для Казахстана релиз 2.3.1.1

----------


## wisar

Ссылка не работает. Очень нужна 200 форма для ЗУП 2.0, можно и обновление 2.0.19.4. Заранее благодарен

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Ссылка не работает. Очень нужна 200 форма для ЗУП 2.0, можно и обновление 2.0.19.4. Заранее благодарен


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5fqN%2F4Cq9ziuDQ

----------

wisar (26.08.2020)

----------


## kimok1988

Доброго дня всем. Кто сможет выложить "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана", ред. 2.0. последнее обновление и саму конф. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всем привет! Поделитесь Розницей для Казахстана релиз 2.3.1.1


*RetailKz_2_3_1_1_updsetup*

----------

cntkf (26.08.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго дня всем. Кто сможет выложить "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана", ред. 2.0. последнее обновление и саму конф. Заранее спасибо.


*TradeEntrKz_2_0_20_2_updsetup*, *CF_2.0.20.2*

----------

BMWист (10.09.2020), root7 (03.09.2020)

----------


## LcHNextGen

Всем привет!
Может кто поделиться обновлением "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2", версия 2.0.20.1
Буду Вам очень признателен!

----------


## LcHNextGen

Всем привет!
Может кто поделиться обновлением "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2", версия 2.0.20.1
Буду Вам очень признателен!

----------


## myhina

Очень нужна криптобиблеотека эсф казахстан помогите у кого есть!

----------


## kimok1988

Доброго времени суток. https://1c.kz/news/detail/138780/ кто сможет выложить 200. Заранее спасибо .

----------


## ikalichkin

> https://pro1c.kz/news/avtomatizatsiy...-0-fno-200-00/ - У кого есть?можете поделиться?Зарание спасибо.


Base/Prof - не имеет значения: *PROC_BPBASEKZ20332_20200729*
По ЗУП 2.0 обновление - на предыдущей странице, для УПП и УТП - есть только майские, старые, и они, есть ВЕЗДЕ!

----------

cntkf (27.08.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Очень нужна крипто-библ*и*отека эсф казахстан помогите у кого есть!


*ESF_1.8_2.epf*,  *ESF_1.8_упр.epf*

----------

dd444dd (15.09.2020)

----------


## Groznyi

а у Вас нету случайно обновления для базовой версии 2.0.33.2

----------


## aigar

> а у Вас нету случайно обновления для базовой версии 2.0.33.2


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D0%9A!/page13

----------

Groznyi (02.09.2020), ikalichkin (30.08.2020)

----------


## alexsprinter

Нужно обновление на 1С ОБщепит. Поделитесь ссылкой пожалуйста

----------


## McQueen1980

Ребята День добрый у кого есть и кто может помочь  

Нужно обновления  Аптека для Казахстана ПОЖАЛУЙСТА

----------


## McQueen1980

Ребята День добрый у кого есть и кто может помочь  
Нужно обновления  Аптека для Казахстана ПОЖАЛУЙСТА

----------


## SayatS

Всем привет! Кто нибудь сдавал спец по бухе в КЗ? есть шпоры или база?))

----------


## aslay

у кого есть конфа полная 1.0.30.1 Зарплата и Кадры для государственных организаций Казахстана, редакция 1.0, разработка: ТОО фирма "Пласт", при методической поддержке «1С-Сапа»

----------


## aslay

и еще. обновление закончилось на StateHRMKz_1.0.31.4_updsetup.zip . А дальше нет чтоли??

----------


## rednomads

Добрый день, всем!
поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением для "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана" 3.0.33.9? и если есть .cf выгрузкой для создания новой базы.

----------


## azeraus

Добрый день всем!
Добрый люди, кто может поделится обновлением для УТ Казахстан 3.4.4.68  релиза
Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## azeraus

Добрый день всем!
Добрый люди, кто может поделится обновлением для УТ Казахстан 3.4.4.68  релиза
Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## aleksiy55

Добрый день подскажите как настроить Direct Bank АО Народный банк

----------


## rednomads

> Добрый день подскажите как настроить Direct Bank АО Народный банк


у них на сайте всё есть, https://online.halykbank.kz/docs/Direct_Bank.pdf

----------


## rednomads

> Добрый день подскажите как настроить Direct Bank АО Народный банк


у них на сайте всё есть, https://online.halykbank.kz/docs/Direct_Bank.pdf

----------


## rednomads

> Добрый день, всем!
> поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением для "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана" 3.0.33.9? и если есть .cf выгрузкой для создания новой базы.


Доброго всем дня! кто поделится обновлением?

----------


## treker666

Подскажите Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана", релиз 2.2.18.5 от 01.02.2019 это последняя конфигурация или есть новее? Если есть поделитесь конфигом. Спасибо

----------


## McQueen1980

Ребята День добрый у кого есть и кто может помочь
Нужно обновления Аптека для Казахстана ПОЖАЛУЙСТА

----------


## dastantdk

Доброго дня, помогите, где найти ? "ВНЕШНИЕ ОТЧЕТЫ ДЛЯ 1С:БУХГАЛТЕРИИ 8.3. Казахстан, ФОРМЫ 300, 200, 100. на 2020год.
Буду очень благодарен)

----------


## dastantdk

Доброго дня ребята, помогите где найти скачать? "ВНЕШНИЕ ОТЧЕТЫ ДЛЯ 1С:БУХГАЛТЕРИИ 8.3. Казахстан, ФОРМЫ 300, 200, 100. на 2020 год.
Буду очень благодарен:blush:

----------


## rednomads

> Доброго дня ребята, помогите где найти скачать? "ВНЕШНИЕ ОТЧЕТЫ ДЛЯ 1С:БУХГАЛТЕРИИ 8.3. Казахстан, ФОРМЫ 300, 200, 100. на 2020 год.
> Буду очень благодарен:blush:


Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.35.5?  вроде там всё уже есть, какие ещё формы новее? или я что-то пропустил?

----------


## DakenKey

> Доброго дня ребята, помогите где найти скачать? "ВНЕШНИЕ ОТЧЕТЫ ДЛЯ 1С:БУХГАЛТЕРИИ 8.3. Казахстан, ФОРМЫ 300, 200, 100. на 2020 год.
> Буду очень благодарен:blush:


Были обновления в виде внешних отчетов:
• форма 100 для БК 3.0.33.4
• форма 200 для БК 3.0.33.6
• форма 300 для БК 3.0.35.4

Но как вам выше написали, если вы обновились до последней конфигурации версии 3.0.35.5, то они вшиты внутри

В любом случае ловите

п.с. соседняя ветка в которой вы оставили такой же запрос только для ссылок. ;)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Подскажите Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана", релиз 2.2.18.5 от 01.02.2019 это последняя конфигурация или есть новее? Если есть поделитесь конфигом. Спасибо


Вы правы,  *2.2.18.5* от 01.02.2019 это последняя конфигурация!

----------

treker666 (08.09.2020)

----------


## angel710

Ребята у кого есть взломанная 8.3.15.1830,можете ссылкой поделиться? "MultiKey",ломает и через день скидывает.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Ребята у кого есть взломанная 8.3.15.1830,можете ссылкой поделиться? "MultiKey",ломает и через день скидывает.


На любой вкус и цвет: *Сборник репаков и отдельных платформ*

----------

angel710 (14.09.2020), dd444dd (15.09.2020), raxmet (07.09.2020)

----------


## treker666

> Ребята у кого есть взломанная 8.3.15.1830,можете ссылкой поделиться? "MultiKey",ломает и через день скидывает.


Выбирай нужную тебе платформу Ссылка

----------


## dastantdk

Спасибо, у тети просто версия 3.0.30 кажется старая, а ей только вот эти отчёты нужны были. Очень благодарен

----------


## Varchun

обновления ЗУП 2.0.19.6 нет ни у кого?

----------


## vegaline

Здравствуйте уважаемые коллеги, кто может поделится РЕЛИЗОМ 1.6.5.3 - ДЛЯ КОНФИГУРАЦИИ УПРАВЛЕНИЕ НАШЕЙ ФИРМОЙ ДЛЯ КАЗАХСТАНА 
заранее спасибо и удачи с ув vegaline.

----------


## vegaline

Здравствуйте уважаемые коллеги, кто может поделится РЕЛИЗОМ 1.6.5.3 - ДЛЯ КОНФИГУРАЦИИ УПРАВЛЕНИЕ НАШЕЙ ФИРМОЙ ДЛЯ КАЗАХСТАНА 
заранее спасибо и удачи с ув vegaline.

----------


## ikalichkin

> обновления ЗУП 2.0.19.6 нет ни у кого?


Есть: *upd_2.0.19.6*

----------

Varchun (10.09.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте уважаемые коллеги, кто может поделится РЕЛИЗОМ 1.6.5.3 - ДЛЯ КОНФИГУРАЦИИ УПРАВЛЕНИЕ НАШЕЙ ФИРМОЙ ДЛЯ КАЗАХСТАНА 
> заранее спасибо и удачи с ув vegaline.


Могу: SmallBusinessKz_1_6_5_3_updsetup

И, предвосхищая просьбы о бухгалтерии *3.0.35.6*, *НЕ* забывайте про тему: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------

Drugoy (10.09.2020), IPAS (15.09.2020), vegaline (09.09.2020)

----------


## xvvx

Добрый день помогите найти "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана", Версия 2.0.20.2!

----------


## LcHNextGen

> Добрый день помогите найти "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана", Версия 2.0.20.2!


Присоединяюсь.

----------


## VitaminDB

Доброго времени суток. Помогите найти конфигурацию 1С деньги

----------


## VitaminDB

Доброго времени суток. Помогите найти конфигурацию 1С деньги

----------


## s_stalk

Добрый день поделитесь Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ПРОФ, версия 3.0.35.6 от 08.09.2020 (Переход с БАЗОВОЙ) Спасибо))

----------


## vegaline

> Добрый день поделитесь Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ПРОФ, версия 3.0.35.6 от 08.09.2020 (Переход с БАЗОВОЙ) Спасибо))


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D0%9A!/page14

----------


## vegaline

> Добрый день поделитесь Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ПРОФ, версия 3.0.35.6 от 08.09.2020 (Переход с БАЗОВОЙ) Спасибо))


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D0%9A!/page14

----------


## s_stalk

> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D0%9A!/page14


именно файла перехода там нет))

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день поделитесь Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ПРОФ, версия 3.0.35.6 от 08.09.2020 (Переход с БАЗОВОЙ) Спасибо))


*AccountingKz_3_0_35_6_updstpb*

----------

angel710 (14.09.2020), s_stalk (12.09.2020), X-myRzA (16.09.2020)

----------


## izar83

Добрый день Уважаемые! Помогите в следующем вопросе. требуется обновить конфу бухгалтерия для казахстана с 2.0  на 3.0  Нужен актуальный дистрибутив перехода с 2.0 на 3.0   Обновил 2.0 до последней версии.   Если есть альтернативные варианты обновления, буду благодарен.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день Уважаемые! Помогите в следующем вопросе. требуется обновить конфу бухгалтерия для казахстана с 2.0  на 3.0  Нужен актуальный дистрибутив перехода с 2.0 на 3.0   Обновил 2.0 до последней версии.   Если есть альтернативные варианты обновления, буду благодарен.


Пожалуйста: читайте, читайте, ЧИТАЙТЕ!!! Всё, что Вам нужно, оно под рукой, каталог установленного шаблона update 3.0.35.6, файл UpdInfo.txt:
_
Version=3.0.35.6
FromVersions=;2.0.33.2;3.0.33.2;3.0.33.3;3.0.33.4;3.0.33.5;3.0.33.6;3.0.  33.7;3.0.35.3;3.0.35.4;3.0.35.5;
UpdateDate=08.09.2020
_
Т.е. _специальных_ дистрибутивов для переходов со 2 на 3  версию (также как и с 1 на 2),  в Бухгалтерии Казахстана НЕТ, и, никогда не было!

----------

izar83 (12.09.2020), Notafoe (22.10.2020)

----------


## coolik

> Добрый день помогите найти "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана", Версия 2.0.20.2!


Присоединяюсь, помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## Refox

День добрый! Помогите - у кого есть - *Розница для Казахстана 2.3.1.2* обновление или полностью???

----------


## coolik

> День добрый! Помогите - у кого есть - *Розница для Казахстана 2.3.1.2* обновление или полностью???


Есть обновление. Ссылку приложил
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BRXT/5b6EKaBWe

----------

666Rebel666 (12.09.2020), ikalichkin (12.09.2020), Refox (12.09.2020)

----------


## coolik

> Добрый день помогите найти "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана", Версия 2.0.20.2!





> Присоединяюсь.


Мне помог один хороший человек с этим вопросом. Думаю, что он будет не против, если я сделаю то же самое.
Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана", Версия 2.0.20.2

----------

666Rebel666 (12.09.2020), BMWист (12.09.2020), LcHNextGen (15.09.2020), raxmet (12.09.2020), xvvx (13.09.2020), Yelissey (16.09.2020)

----------


## bigabilovsabit

Добрый день скиньте пожалуйста последнюю выгрузку Бухгалтерия для Казахтана 8.3 с Платформой и взломам Заранее СПАСИБО

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день скиньте пожалуйста последнюю выгрузку Бухгалтерия для Казахтана 8.3 с Платформой и взломам Заранее СПАСИБО


Вот тебе *платформа*, вот тебе *выгрузка* :)
Сабит, Вы же не первый день на форуме, искать нужно ВСЕГДА, хотя бы на последние 2 ссылки создайте закладки в своём браузере!

----------

bigabilovsabit (14.09.2020), dd444dd (15.09.2020), Neizvestnaya (13.10.2020)

----------


## bambina329

Добрый день!
@ikalichkin  
а есть какая либо инструкция по установки 1с-ки ? 
я совсем нулевой в 1с

----------


## DarkSnik13

Доброе утро)) 
Не уверен, что в тему написал. Нужна помощь по доступу к документации на итс. Есть предоставленный доступ, но какой-то глюк, и нет прав на просмотр страницы (хотя куплено 4 продукта). 
В частности, интересует вопрос по ЗУП 3.1 "Оплата за работу в праздничный или выходной день в ночное время". Точно вижу, что есть такой раздел, но посмотреть не могу((
Если у кого есть доступ, скопируйте плиз, что там написано. В интернете искал, предлагаются костыли. Вот хочу узнать, что на официальном ресурсе говорится.

З.Ы. нет доступа к основному аккаунту на ИТС, т.к. ответственный свалил в отпуск и пока недоступен ни физически, ни удаленно, а предоставленный, как указал выше, не имеет прав доступа)

----------


## dongluk

Добрый день , подскажите пожалуйста в 1с 3.0 - 3.0.35.6 как найти документ по входящему по номеру входящего документа . при обновлении нет такой опции . раньше была 
0-2.jpg

----------


## angel710

> Выбирай нужную тебе платформу Ссылка


Ошибка 404,страница не доступна.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день!
> @ikalichkin  
> а есть какая либо инструкция по установки 1с-ки ? 
> я совсем нулевой в 1с


Читаем *МИНИ-FAQ*

----------


## Serjan

Все отлично в одном файле очень удобна! Спасибо!!!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Ошибка 404,страница не доступна.


Можно и *вот отсюда*  скачать...

----------

angel710 (14.09.2020)

----------


## dongluk

Добрый день , подскажите пожалуйста в 1с 3.0 - 3.0.35.6 как искать по номеру входящего документа?? . при обновлении нет такой опции эта строчка исчезла.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день , подскажите пожалуйста в 1с 3.0 - 3.0.35.6 как искать по номеру входящего документа?? . при обновлении нет такой опции эта строчка исчезла.


Дико извинияюсь за незнание, но *где* эта опция была раньше? Смотрел ваше предыдущее сообщение, но фрагмент скрина мало чего вразумил: *как* Вы нашли ТАКОЙ список входящих документов?

----------


## LcHNextGen

> Мне помог один хороший человек с этим вопросом. Думаю, что он будет не против, если я сделаю то же самое.
> Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана", Версия 2.0.20.2


День Добрый!
А не имеется ли у кого нибудь CF 2.0.20.2 данной конфигурации?
Буду очень признателен за помощь!

----------


## ikalichkin

> День Добрый!
> А не имеется ли у кого нибудь CF 2.0.20.2 данной конфигурации?
> Буду очень признателен за помощь!


Будете :) - *StateAccountingKz_2.0.20.2_CF*

Я так понимаю, что Вы автор Repack-версий *Kaspersky Free Antivirus*  на NNM?! Удачи!

----------

LcHNextGen (17.09.2020)

----------


## dongluk

Раньше было в таком окне номер входящего документа.123123.jpgСейчас стало так

----------


## dongluk

> Дико извинияюсь за незнание, но *где* эта опция была раньше? Смотрел ваше предыдущее сообщение, но фрагмент скрина мало чего вразумил: *как* Вы нашли ТАКОЙ список входящих документов?


Раньше было в таком окне номер входящего документа. 123123.jpgСейчас стало так

----------


## ikalichkin

> Раньше было в таком окне номер входящего документа. 123123.jpgСейчас стало так


Окне *чего*? Какой вид документа, журнала? И, главное: *поиск* по номерам и датам Вы в *каком списке* делали, можно подробно по шагам написать? Скрины ну не как не помогают понять...

----------


## ikalichkin

> Раньше было в таком окне номер входящего документа. 123123.jpgСейчас стало так


Слава богу, понял, что Вы про  документ "Поступление ТМЗ и услуг".  В левом нижнем углу формы документа есть ссылка Дополнительно , нажимаете и вводите номер, дату, вид входящего документа. Ну а в форме списка эти колонки есть, и,  по любой из них, но только одной, можно искать!
Я то думал... :)

----------


## dongluk

> Слава богу, понял, что Вы про  документ "Поступление ТМЗ и услуг".  В левом нижнем углу формы документа есть ссылка Дополнительно , нажимаете и вводите номер, дату, вид входящего документа. Ну а в форме списка эти колонки есть, и,  по любой из них, но только одной, можно искать!
> Я то думал... :)


Спасибо огромное=)

----------


## dongluk

> Слава богу, понял, что Вы про  документ "Поступление ТМЗ и услуг".  В левом нижнем углу формы документа есть ссылка Дополнительно , нажимаете и вводите номер, дату, вид входящего документа. Ну а в форме списка эти колонки есть, и,  по любой из них, но только одной, можно искать!
> Я то думал... :)


Спасибо огромное=)

----------


## LcHNextGen

> Будете :) - *StateAccountingKz_2.0.20.2_CF*
> 
> Я так понимаю, что Вы автор Repack-версий *Kaspersky Free Antivirus*  на NNM?! Удачи!


Спасибо!
Да, всё верно :)
Но сейчас уже не занимаюсь сборками KFA.
А CF понадобилось для восстановления сборок данной конфы. Не видило обновлений.
Ещё раз благодарю Вас!

----------


## alex1717

Номера вх. документа нет.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Номера вх. документа нет.


Ну так в форме через основной _Ещё_-_Изменить форму_ *добавьте* нужные реквизиты через _ссылка_, всего-то и делов...

----------


## alex1717

В самом документе "Поступление ТМЗ и услуг" открыть "Дополнительно" нет Номера вх. документа.

----------


## ikalichkin

> В самом документе "Поступление ТМЗ и услуг" открыть "Дополнительно" нет Номера вх. документа.


Да, действительно, 1С-ники лоханулись на общей форме _ФормаДополнительно_, в модуле _ПриСозданииНаСервере_ забыли скобки:


```
		Если (Параметры.ТипОбъекта = "ПлатежноеПоручениеВходящее" ) 
			И Элемент = "ДатаВходящегоДокумента" ИЛИ Элемент = "НомерВходящегоДокумента" Тогда 
			ОбщегоНазначенияБККлиентСервер.УстановитьСвойствоЭлементаФормы(Элементы, Элемент, "Видимость", Ложь);		
		КонецЕсли;
```

Т.е. нужно было взять в скобки: *(* Элемент = "ДатаВходящегоДокумента" ИЛИ Элемент = "НомерВходящегоДокументa  " *)*

Будем надеяться, что скоро исправят...

----------

Corall (28.09.2020)

----------


## alex1717

Сказали в следующем релизе исправят.

----------


## chimcat

Добрый день. Есть у кого-нибудь  "Бухгалтерия строительной организации для Казахстана".

----------


## lelikbolik115

Уважаемые форумчане всем доброго времени суток. у кого-нибудь есть 1С-Рейтинг: Автотранспортное предприятие для Казахстана релиз 1.0.4.4 от 08.10.2019 чистая, установка

----------


## rednomads

Всем Добрый Вечер!
подскажите, было ли обновление для Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, после AccountingAgricultureKz_3_0_33_9? если было, то поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## rednomads

Всем Добрый Вечер!
подскажите, было ли обновление для Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, после AccountingAgricultureKz_3_0_33_9? если было, то поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## coolik

> Всем Добрый Вечер!
> подскажите, было ли обновление для Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, после AccountingAgricultureKz_3_0_33_9? если было, то поделитесь пожалуйста


Добрый вечер!
После указанного Вами релиза вышло еще три. Приложил ссылку на папку, где можете скачать все три релиза.
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/56Vy/5gvpAHrec

----------

666Rebel666 (25.09.2020), ikalichkin (25.09.2020), rednomads (26.09.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый вечер!
> После указанного Вами релиза вышло еще три. Приложил ссылку на папку, где можете скачать все три релиза.
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/56Vy/5gvpAHrec


А можно, пожалуйста, подходящий setup или  cf/dt для использования этих обновлений? 
Любой, да, хоть  и  самый последний...
Спасибо за понимание!

----------

rednomads (26.09.2020)

----------


## rednomads

> А можно, пожалуйста, подходящий setup или  cf/dt для использования этих обновлений? 
> Любой, да, хоть  и  самый последний...
> Спасибо за понимание!


Большое Вам Спасибо!

----------


## coolik

> А можно, пожалуйста, подходящий setup или  cf/dt для использования этих обновлений? 
> Любой, да, хоть  и  самый последний...
> Спасибо за понимание!


Ссылкана полный дистрибутив. Есть и cf есть и dt

----------

ikalichkin (26.09.2020), rednomads (26.09.2020)

----------


## rednomads

Большое спасибо Вам, Coolik!

----------


## rednomads

Вопрос, непонятные дела с ЭСФ, есть много баз(БК 3.0.3ххх), все работают без проблем, но где то одна треть из них на неделе перестали ЭСФ принимать, ругались на авторизацию, естественно всё перепробовал(пароли на портале поменял, кэш почистил, обновил до последней предпоследней версии 3.0.35.6),  но ничего не помогло. всем кроме трёх помогло полное удаление пользователей и заведение пользователей с нуля, а остальным трём почему то нужно было Виртуальный Склад настроить, только тогда заработали. все конфигурации не дописанные, без изменении. все базы обновляются ровно без шаманства, только не понял почему так по разному проявились проблемы. притом что база ТОО с НДС и большим движением товаров без нареканий ровно работает без ВС, а мизерным движением на упрощёнке и без НДС почему-то помогло только настройка ВС. в чём прикол?

----------


## cntkf

> Вопрос, непонятные дела с ЭСФ, есть много баз(БК 3.0.3ххх), все работают без проблем, но где то одна треть из них на неделе перестали ЭСФ принимать, ругались на авторизацию, естественно всё перепробовал(пароли на портале поменял, кэш почистил, обновил до последней предпоследней версии 3.0.35.6),  но ничего не помогло. всем кроме трёх помогло полное удаление пользователей и заведение пользователей с нуля, а остальным трём почему то нужно было Виртуальный Склад настроить, только тогда заработали. все конфигурации не дописанные, без изменении. все базы обновляются ровно без шаманства, только не понял почему так по разному проявились проблемы. притом что база ТОО с НДС и большим движением товаров без нареканий ровно работает без ВС, а мизерным движением на упрощёнке и без НДС почему-то помогло только настройка ВС. в чём прикол?


В настройках пользователей эсф, при нажатии конпки *Проверить вход*, какое окно выходило?

----------


## cntkf

> Вопрос, непонятные дела с ЭСФ, есть много баз(БК 3.0.3ххх), все работают без проблем, но где то одна треть из них на неделе перестали ЭСФ принимать, ругались на авторизацию, естественно всё перепробовал(пароли на портале поменял, кэш почистил, обновил до последней предпоследней версии 3.0.35.6),  но ничего не помогло. всем кроме трёх помогло полное удаление пользователей и заведение пользователей с нуля, а остальным трём почему то нужно было Виртуальный Склад настроить, только тогда заработали. все конфигурации не дописанные, без изменении. все базы обновляются ровно без шаманства, только не понял почему так по разному проявились проблемы. притом что база ТОО с НДС и большим движением товаров без нареканий ровно работает без ВС, а мизерным движением на упрощёнке и без НДС почему-то помогло только настройка ВС. в чём прикол?


В настройках пользователей эсф, при нажатии конпки *Проверить вход*, какое окно выходило?

----------


## ikalichkin

Доброго все времени суток!
Найдётся ли у кого обновление на _Управление нашей фирмой 8 для Казахстана_, *1.6.5.5* от 22.09.2020?

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Доброго все времени суток!
> Найдётся ли у кого обновление на _Управление нашей фирмой 8 для Казахстана_, *1.6.5.5* от 22.09.2020?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5Mvw/3PSB3f9fR

----------

ikalichkin (29.09.2020), LcHNextGen (08.10.2020), rednomads (29.09.2020), stupid (29.09.2020)

----------


## rednomads

> В настройках пользователей эсф, при нажатии конпки *Проверить вход*, какое окно выходило?


ругался на ошибку в пароль/логин

----------


## McQueen1980

Ребята День добрый у кого есть и кто может помочь
Нужно обновления Аптека для Казахстана ПОЖАЛУЙСТА

----------


## gwenss

Добрый день! Подскажите, где можно скачать дистрибутив по переходу с базовой бухгалтерии на проф?

----------


## vegaline

Доброго все времени суток!
Найдётся ли у кого обновление на Управление нашей фирмой 8 для Казахстана, 1.6.5.5 от 22.09.2020?
К сожалению, такой страницы нет.
Возможно, вы ввели неправильный адрес или страница была удалена.
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5Mvw/3PSB3f9fR

----------


## gwenss

Добрый день! Подскажите, где можно скачать дистрибутив по переходу с базовой бухгалтерии на проф?

----------


## coolik

> Добрый день! Подскажите, где можно скачать дистрибутив по переходу с базовой бухгалтерии на проф?


3.0.35.6 переход с базовой

----------


## coolik

> Добрый день! Подскажите, где можно скачать дистрибутив по переходу с базовой бухгалтерии на проф?


3.0.35.6 переход с базовой

----------


## lelikbolik115

Уважаемые форумчане всем доброго времени суток. у кого-нибудь есть 1С-Рейтинг: Автотранспортное предприятие для Казахстана релиз 1.0.4.4 от 08.10.2019 чистая, установка

----------


## cntkf

> ругался на ошибку в пароль/логин


В базе учет ведется по нескольким организациям?

----------


## cntkf

> ругался на ошибку в пароль/логин


В базе учет ведется по нескольким организациям?

----------


## lelikbolik115

Уважаемые форумчане всем доброго времени суток. у кого-нибудь есть 1С-Рейтинг: Автотранспортное предприятие для Казахстана, чистая, установка

----------


## McQueen1980

Ребята День добрый у кого есть и кто может помочь
Нужно обновления Аптека для Казахстана ПОЖАЛУЙСТА

----------


## McQueen1980

Добрый день, помогите найти 1с Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ПРОФ" 3,0 (для Казахстана) шаблон чека чтобы  печатался на принтере чеков. Цифры печатает наименование нет и данные организации тоже нет.
За ранее буду благодарен.

----------


## McQueen1980

Ребята 
День добрый у кого есть обновления Аптека для Казахстана 
ПОЖАЛУЙСТА кто может помочь

----------


## coolik

> Ребята 
> День добрый у кого есть обновления Аптека для Казахстана 
> ПОЖАЛУЙСТА кто может помочь


С какого релиза на какой или какой редакции?

Коллеги, огромная просьба, когда интересуетесь про обновления или переход на новую редакцию или даже переход с базовой на профку, указывайте, пожалуйста с какой версии Вам нужны файлы обновления. Помогающие на форуме, не экстрасенсы и по сообщению определить не могут, что вам необходимо. 
С Уважением coolik.

----------

McQueen1980 (02.10.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

*coolik*, доброго Вам времени суток! Как по мне, то достаточно обновлений после версии *2.2.3.3*, даже последний CF устроит!
То, что просит McQueen1980 - насколько помню, переходы: 1.0.8 -> 2.0 -> 2.1 -> 2.2 > 2.3...
Конечно же, он сам напишет! :yes:

----------

McQueen1980 (02.10.2020)

----------


## coolik

> *coolik*, доброго Вам времени суток! Как по мне, то достаточно обновлений после версии *2.2.3.3*, даже последний CF устроит!
> То, что просит McQueen1980 - насколько помню, переходы: 1.0.8 -> 2.0 -> 2.1 -> 2.2 > 2.3...
> Конечно же, он сам напишет! :yes:


Аптека 2.2 после 2.2.3.3
На всякий случай Аптека 2.3

----------

ikalichkin (01.10.2020), McQueen1980 (01.10.2020)

----------


## McQueen1980

> Аптека 2.2 после 2.2.3.3
> На всякий случай Аптека 2.3


Я вам очень блогодарен да я как раз искал аптека 2.3.2.3 и спасибо вам большое

----------


## McQueen1980

> Аптека 2.2 после 2.2.3.3
> На всякий случай Аптека 2.3


Я вам очень блогодарен да я как раз искал аптека 2.3.2.3 и спасибо вам большое

----------


## McQueen1980

Добрый день, помогите найти 1с Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ПРОФ" 3,0 (для Казахстана) шаблон чека чтобы  печатался на принтере чеков. Цифры печатает наименование нет и данные организации тоже нет.
За ранее буду благодарен.

----------


## xvvx

Доброго времени суток форумчане. У кого нибудь не найдётся Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2 версия 2.0.21.1 от 02.10.20. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Refox

Доброго Вам времени суток! Помогите у кого нибудь есть *Розница для Казахстана 2.3.1.3 от 01.10.20*

----------


## mara1589

Добрый день.

Скажите, пожалуйста,  в каком формате должна быть выгрузка Платежного поручения по уплате налогов ( у нас ЗУП документ "Перечисление налогов в бюджет". Выгрузку дорабатываем). ? 
Первоначально думали что это выгрузка МТ 102. Но там нет списка людей , а сумма итоговая. И файл по данной форме выгрузки МТ 102 не могу загрузить в банк клиент.

Может ИПН и СН  (налоги с зарплаты) должны иметь другой формат выгрузки? 
Кто сталкивался? Есть пример как этот файл должен выглядеть внутри?

----------


## mara1589

Добрый день.

Скажите, пожалуйста,  в каком формате должна быть выгрузка Платежного поручения по уплате налогов ( у нас ЗУП документ "Перечисление налогов в бюджет". Выгрузку дорабатываем). ? 
Первоначально думали что это выгрузка МТ 102. Но там нет списка людей , а сумма итоговая. И файл по данной форме выгрузки МТ 102 не могу загрузить в банк клиент.

Может ИПН и СН  (налоги с зарплаты) должны иметь другой формат выгрузки? 
Кто сталкивался? Есть пример как этот файл должен выглядеть внутри?

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Добрый день.
> 
> Скажите, пожалуйста,  в каком формате должна быть выгрузка Платежного поручения по уплате налогов ( у нас ЗУП документ "Перечисление налогов в бюджет". Выгрузку дорабатываем). ? 
> Первоначально думали что это выгрузка МТ 102. Но там нет списка людей , а сумма итоговая. И файл по данной форме выгрузки МТ 102 не могу загрузить в банк клиент.
> 
> Может ИПН и СН  (налоги с зарплаты) должны иметь другой формат выгрузки? 
> Кто сталкивался? Есть пример как этот файл должен выглядеть внутри?


В любом случае мт-102. В типовой конфигурации все должно быть, зачем дорабатывать?

----------


## mara1589

В ЗУП 3.1 нет выгрузки данного документа.  

Идея пришла сегодня - установить демо Бух 3.0 и проверить как пойдет выгрузка там. Может опять иду не по тому пути

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> В ЗУП 3.1 нет выгрузки данного документа.  
> 
> Идея пришла сегодня - установить демо Бух 3.0 и проверить как пойдет выгрузка там. Может опять иду не по тому пути


ну в 3.0 не удивительно, т.к. это копия ЗУП РФ, хотя где как не в ЗУП такой функционал должен быть

----------


## RinataMax

Здравствуйте. У кого есть 1С:Бухгалтерия строительной организации для Казахстана версия 3.0.33.8

----------


## mara1589

Доброго времени суток!

Скачала и ЗУП 3.1. и Бух 3.0. Казахстан. Сформировала я платежки по ИПН и социальному налогу. 
Смотрю типовой механизм не предусматривает выгрузки Платежных поручений с видом "Перечисление налога" по форме МТ 102.
Кто владеет информацией, почему нет такой выгрузки? Не спроста же. 
Мой бух уперся, ему нужна выгрузка этих платежек по МТ 102. 
Как выгружаются такие платежки в банк клиент по правильному?

----------


## mara1589

Доброго времени суток!

Скачала и ЗУП 3.1. и Бух 3.0. Казахстан. Сформировала я платежки по ИПН и социальному налогу. 
Смотрю типовой механизм не предусматривает выгрузки Платежных поручений с видом "Перечисление налога" по форме МТ 102.
Кто владеет информацией, почему нет такой выгрузки? Не спроста же. 
Мой бух уперся, ему нужна выгрузка этих платежек по МТ 102. 
Как выгружаются такие платежки в банк клиент по правильному?

----------


## adsdima

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5Mvw/3PSB3f9fR


Здравствуйте. А можно пожалуйста рабочую ссылку на Управление нашей фирмой для Казахстана, 1.6.5.5 от 22.09.2020.
Спасибо.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день.
> 
> Скажите, пожалуйста,  в каком формате должна быть выгрузка Платежного поручения по уплате налогов ( у нас ЗУП документ "Перечисление налогов в бюджет". Выгрузку дорабатываем). ? 
> Первоначально думали что это выгрузка МТ 102. Но там нет списка людей , а сумма итоговая. И файл по данной форме выгрузки МТ 102 не могу загрузить в банк клиент.
> 
> Может ИПН и СН  (налоги с зарплаты) должны иметь другой формат выгрузки? 
> Кто сталкивался? Есть пример как этот файл должен выглядеть внутри?


1) Для РК основных форматов 2: SWIFT(МТ100/МТ102/МТ9хх) и формат обмена 1С - Клиент банка
2) В бухгалтерию встроена обработка "_КлиентБанк_", в которой реализован последний формат, впрочем, как и в 1С:ДиректБанк
3) Для *экспорта* простых ПП этот формат подходит, насколько мне известно, для подавляющего числа банков, но вот *импорт* оставляет желать лучшего...
4) МТ100/МТ102 УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЕЕ, также как и выписка МТ9хх для импорта, присутствуют во всех АБС банков РК
                             в ЗУПе, увы не смотрел, но если нормально организован обмен, то аналогичный бухгалтерии.

----------

mara1589 (05.10.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте. А можно пожалуйста рабочую ссылку на Управление нашей фирмой для Казахстана, 1.6.5.5 от 22.09.2020.
> Спасибо.


Можно: *SmallBusinessKz_1_6_5_5_updsetup*

----------

adsdima (06.10.2020), LcHNextGen (08.10.2020), vegaline (06.10.2020)

----------


## McQueen1980

Шалом всем ребятам. А можно пожалуйста обнову Аптека для Казахстана 2.2.10.2 надо для перехода на 2.3

----------


## McQueen1980

Шалом, помогите найти 1с Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ПРОФ" 3,0 (для Казахстана) шаблон чека чтобы печатался на принтере чеков. Цифры печатает наименование нет и данные организации тоже нет.
За ранее буду благодарен.

----------


## Adil89

Добрый день подскажите есть какая то обработка которая даст возможность выгрузки справочников из БК 3 в ЗУП 3.1 ?

----------


## syberdaim

Всем привет! У меня такой вопрос: Как в компаниях делается внутренний документооборот, в каком приложении или как вообще можно делать, у кого ни будь есть опыт в этом направлении поделитесь пожалуйста мнениями. У нас все также как и в старый времена печатаем служебные записки на компьютере потом распечатываем на принтере ставим подпись и потом идем туда сюда на разных людей что бы и они тоже ставили свой подписи. Все это во первых расход бумаги, электричество, принтеров и самое важное теряем время на все эти согласование разных документов. Нам хотелось бы служебное письмо написать в компьютере и в компьютере через какую то программу отправить другим сотрудникам для подписи что бы в руках не было бумаги все электронное был. Искал в интернете нашёл вот такую 1С:Документооборот КОРП для Казахстана у кого ни будь есть опыт в этой программе можно ли в нем так работать и есть ли у кого ни будь этот конфигурация 1С:Документооборот КОРП для Казахстана хотелось бы установить на компьютер посмотреть что как. Можете дать ссылку пожалуйста для скачивания.

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Всем привет! У меня такой вопрос: Как в компаниях делается внутренний документооборот, в каком приложении или как вообще можно делать, у кого ни будь есть опыт в этом направлении поделитесь пожалуйста мнениями. У нас все также как и в старый времена печатаем служебные записки на компьютере потом распечатываем на принтере ставим подпись и потом идем туда сюда на разных людей что бы и они тоже ставили свой подписи. Все это во первых расход бумаги, электричество, принтеров и самое важное теряем время на все эти согласование разных документов. Нам хотелось бы служебное письмо написать в компьютере и в компьютере через какую то программу отправить другим сотрудникам для подписи что бы в руках не было бумаги все электронное был. Искал в интернете нашёл вот такую 1С:Документооборот КОРП для Казахстана у кого ни будь есть опыт в этой программе можно ли в нем так работать и есть ли у кого ни будь этот конфигурация 1С:Документооборот КОРП для Казахстана хотелось бы установить на компьютер посмотреть что как. Можете дать ссылку пожалуйста для скачивания.


Добрый день. ДО думаю как раз будет, но для освоения сотрудниками уйдет не мало времени. 
Вот демо http://kz.demo.1c.eu/do/corp/10/ru_RU/
Если фирма более-менее солидная, а документы серьезные, то тут есть подписи с помощью ЭЦП, который будет иметь юр. силу, как я думаю. А если шарашкина фирма, то лучше что-нибудь другое найти)

----------


## syberdaim

Да я этот демо версию тоже видел но ничего не понял. А есть реальная конфигурация без демо что бы можно было бы установить на компьютер и посмотреть. Мы хотим полностью запустит эту программу и в какой то отдел дать что бы они поработали с этой программой, то есть они как обычно в бумажном варианте будет делать но и будет дублировать и в программе хотим посмотреть как все это будет и что бы посмотрел и глав бух и сотрудник и директор и реально с ним все они работали в течение 2-3 месяцев. И посмотрим что они скажут и какие будет проблемы легко ли в освоении. Если им и нам не понравится то можно удалит программу и дальше работать как обычно. Еще вот такая версия есть 1С:ДОКУМЕНТООБОРОТ ПРОФ. Есть у Вас ссылка для скачивания одной из этих версии

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Да я этот демо версию тоже видел но ничего не понял. А есть реальная конфигурация без демо что бы можно было бы установить на компьютер и посмотреть. Мы хотим полностью запустит эту программу и в какой то отдел дать что бы они поработали с этой программой, то есть они как обычно в бумажном варианте будет делать но и будет дублировать и в программе хотим посмотреть как все это будет и что бы посмотрел и глав бух и сотрудник и директор и реально с ним все они работали в течение 2-3 месяцев. И посмотрим что они скажут и какие будет проблемы легко ли в освоении. Если им и нам не понравится то можно удалит программу и дальше работать как обычно. Еще вот такая версия есть 1С:ДОКУМЕНТООБОРОТ ПРОФ. Есть у Вас ссылка для скачивания одной из этих версии


где-то тут ссылки должны быть, поищите. ПРОФ и КОРП в зависимости от ваших требований

----------


## LcHNextGen

> Доброго времени суток форумчане. У кого нибудь не найдётся Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2 версия 2.0.21.1 от 02.10.20. Заранее благодарен.


Присоединяюсь

----------


## rednomads

> где-то тут ссылки должны быть, поищите. ПРОФ и КОРП в зависимости от ваших требований


добрый вечер, а вот это Типовая конфигурация Библиотека электронных документов, редакция 1.7, с неё собрать сложно? или интегрировать в БК 3.0, LED_1_7_2_68_setup1c. так же задумался над ЭДО и ищу что то в интеграции с БАзой 1С

----------


## rednomads

> где-то тут ссылки должны быть, поищите. ПРОФ и КОРП в зависимости от ваших требований


добрый вечер, а вот это Типовая конфигурация Библиотека электронных документов, редакция 1.7, с неё собрать сложно? или интегрировать в БК 3.0, LED_1_7_2_68_setup1c. так же задумался над ЭДО и ищу что то в интеграции с БАзой 1С

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> добрый вечер, а вот это Типовая конфигурация Библиотека электронных документов, редакция 1.7, с неё собрать сложно? или интегрировать в БК 3.0, LED_1_7_2_68_setup1c. так же задумался над ЭДО и ищу что то в интеграции с БАзой 1С


с этим вопросом лучше в ветку РФ. Тут мало кто с такой конфой занимался

----------


## Миржан

Вам удалось найти 1с Документооборот, можете поделиться?

----------


## lelikbolik115

Уважаемые форумчане всем доброго времени суток. у кого-нибудь есть 1С-Рейтинг: Автотранспортное предприятие для Казахстана, чистая, установка

----------


## rednomads

> Вам удалось найти 1с Документооборот, можете поделиться?


не знаю это то или не то что Вы ищите https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5aNY/4xe8Bquo8, но я сам её ещё толком изучить времени не хватает. она есть в ИТС на портале релизов.

----------


## rednomads

> Вам удалось найти 1с Документооборот, можете поделиться?


не знаю это то или не то что Вы ищите https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5aNY/4xe8Bquo8, но я сам её ещё толком изучить времени не хватает. она есть в ИТС на портале релизов.

----------


## Doge

Искал в двух ветках по казахстанским релизам, не нашел, может кто-нибудь поделиться Управлением производственным предприятием для Казахстана, релиз 1.3.20.5 от 20.07.20?

----------


## naz191

Здравствуйте! у кого есть доступ на скачинваие книги по КА (https://its.1c.kz/db/ka24kz) ?
Отзовитесь.

----------


## naz191

Здравствуйте! у кого есть доступ на скачинваие книги по КА (https://its.1c.kz/db/ka24kz) ?
Отзовитесь.

----------


## angel710

Добрый день форумчане!Кто может поделиться пустой базой Управление торговлей для Казахстана 2.0?

----------


## angel710

Добрый день форумчане!Кто может поделиться пустой базой Управление торговлей для Казахстана 2.0?

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день. кто то знает как реализовать печать Z отчета при закрытии смены  с 1с розница 2.2  на чековый принтер. Заранее спасибо. А то при закрытии смены не происходит печать , а печатаются только чеки.

----------


## valery110

Добрый день, уважаемый ikalichkin. Прошу у Вас или у других ребят кто с этим сталкивался совет. Клиенту нужно в акт выполненных работ добавить строку с НДС. Вразумите или может у Вас есть внешний акт готовый. Готов обсудить. Спасибо заранее.

----------


## Yxrain

> Добрый день форумчане!Кто может поделиться пустой базой Управление торговлей для Казахстана 2.0?


тут:
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post383100 

из пункта Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана"
скачайте UTKz_2.2.17.4_setup.zip и UTKz_2.2.18.5_updsetup.zip, распакуйте архивы и инсталлируйте. После в 1С нажмите добавить новую и выберите УТ для Каз 2.0 (установится 2.2.17.4), зайдите в конфигуратор и обновите до 2.2.18.5. 

Хотя, может кто-то это уже делал и у него есть чистая база)

----------


## Akhmedbekov

Доброе утро, уважаемые форумчане. У кого есть КА 2.4.4.72 для Казахстана? Спасибо.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, уважаемый ikalichkin. Прошу у Вас или у других ребят кто с этим сталкивался совет. Клиенту нужно в акт выполненных работ добавить строку с НДС. Вразумите или может у Вас есть внешний акт готовый. Готов обсудить. Спасибо заранее.


Скачиваем/находим *ВПФ* акта (есть в _accountingkz\3_0_35_6\ExtFiles\Приказ 562_), ну и добавляем в нее всё, что нужно... :)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день форумчане! Кто может поделиться пустой базой Управление торговлей для Казахстана 2.0?


*Trade_ 2.2.18.5.cf*, самая последняя версия УТ 2.0 от 01.02.2019 года.
Только один вопрос: а зачем Вам такая старая конфа нужна?

----------


## ikalichkin

Сегодня вышла новая версия конфигурации Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0 - *3.0.35.7*.
Пожалуйста, поделитесь обновлением!

----------


## Yxrain

> Сегодня вышла новая версия конфигурации Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0 - *3.0.35.7*.
> Пожалуйста, поделитесь обновлением!


https://yadi.sk/d/pu2LZghYheDNtQ

----------

Drugoy (14.10.2020), ikalichkin (13.10.2020), McQueen1980 (14.10.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ПРОФ и базовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.35.7 от 12.10.2020*

Дополнительно: обновление, *.cf и *.dt файлы можно скачать в теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------

DontTrustMexD (14.10.2020), McQueen1980 (14.10.2020)

----------


## McQueen1980

Ребята день добрый. подскажите как можно восстановить положение окна ( как это было в 2.0)

----------


## aigar

> Ребята день добрый. подскажите как можно восстановить положение окна ( как это было в 2.0)


Здравствуйте, меню - Настройки - Настройка панелей...

----------


## aigar

> Ребята день добрый. подскажите как можно восстановить положение окна ( как это было в 2.0)


Здравствуйте, меню - Настройки - Настройка панелей...

----------


## McQueen1980

Добрый день, помогите найти 1с Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ПРОФ" 3,0 (для Казахстана) шаблон чека чтобы печатался на принтере чеков. Цифры печатает наименование нет и данные организации тоже нет.
За ранее буду благодарен.

----------


## McQueen1980

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1z12...ew?usp=sharing

Помогите решить проблему только в одном документе так

----------


## naz191

а в бухгалтерии разве можно подключать оборудование? - принтер чеков.

----------


## McQueen1980

> а в бухгалтерии разве можно подключать оборудование? - принтер чеков.


да есть
и есть еще интеграция веб касса

----------


## StAlf

Есть у кого обновления на конфу "ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана" между 2.4.4.53 и 2.4.4.72?

----------


## McQueen1980

> а в бухгалтерии разве можно подключать оборудование? - принтер чеков.


да есть
и есть еще интеграция веб касса

----------


## aljarreau

всем привет!
ребята есть у кого Документооборот корп именно cf файл?

----------


## ikalichkin

> всем привет!
> ребята есть у кого Документооборот корп именно cf файл?


Только старый: Документооборот_корп_2.0.1.2

----------


## trubb

> Доброе утро, уважаемые форумчане. У кого есть КА 2.4.4.72 для Казахстана? Спасибо.


присоединюсь к просьбе

----------


## coolik

> Доброе утро, уважаемые форумчане. У кого есть КА 2.4.4.72 для Казахстана? Спасибо.





> присоединюсь к просьбе


Есть такое КА 2.4.4.72

----------

Akhmedbekov (16.10.2020), ikalichkin (15.10.2020), root7 (16.10.2020), trubb (19.10.2020)

----------


## GoogleH

> Доброго Вам времени суток! Помогите у кого нибудь есть *Розница для Казахстана 2.3.1.3 от 01.10.20*


Если вдруг найдёш поделись пожалуйста!

----------


## Akhmedbekov

Доброго дня. Спасибо!

----------


## coolik

> Доброго Вам времени суток! Помогите у кого нибудь есть *Розница для Казахстана 2.3.1.3 от 01.10.20*





> Если вдруг найдёш поделись пожалуйста!


Коллеги, вот то, что вы искали "Розница для Казахстана 2.3.1.3"

----------

GoogleH (29.10.2020), LcHNextGen (19.10.2020), vadeem_13 (05.12.2020)

----------


## coolik

> Доброго Вам времени суток! Помогите у кого нибудь есть *Розница для Казахстана 2.3.1.3 от 01.10.20*





> Если вдруг найдёш поделись пожалуйста!


Коллеги, вот то, что вы искали "Розница для Казахстана 2.3.1.3"

----------

ikalichkin (16.10.2020), LcHNextGen (19.10.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Есть у кого обновления на конфу "ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана" между 2.4.4.53 и 2.4.4.72?


Не моё, но надеюсь ещё живое:

* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", версия 2.4.4.57* 

Обновление: *Ссылка*

* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", версия 2.4.4.61* 

Обновление: *Ссылка*

* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", версия 2.4.4.62* 

Обновление: *Ссылка*

* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", версия 2.4.4.66* 

Обновление: *Ссылка*

* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", версия 2.4.4.72* 

Обновление: *Ссылка*

----------

McQueen1980 (17.10.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", версия 2.4.4.72* 

*CF-файл*

----------

LcHNextGen (19.10.2020), McQueen1980 (17.10.2020), root7 (17.10.2020)

----------


## angel710

> да есть
> и есть еще интеграция веб касса


Для того чтоб веб касса работала в 1ске,что нужно для этого,можете подсказать?

----------


## McQueen1980

> Для того чтоб веб касса работала в 1ске,что нужно для этого,можете подсказать?


+77087196313 можете позвонить.

----------


## LcHNextGen

А нет ли случаем у кого *Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2*, версия 2.0.21.1 ?

P.S. а также
Управление торговлей для Казахстана, редакция 3 - версия 3.4.4.68

----------


## glaznyuk

помогите найти  "РАРУС: Розница 8. Салон оптики"

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.35.8 от 19.10.2020*

Скачиваем, как всегда, на: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------

Drugoy (20.10.2020), LcHNextGen (20.10.2020), vegaline (20.10.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> помогите найти  "РАРУС: Розница 8. Салон оптики"


*Конфигурация "Розница 8. Салон оптики, редакция 2.3", Версия 2.3.4 от 16.06.2020*

Файл обновления: *RetOptSh_2_3_4_33_updsetup*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *RetOptSh_2.3.4.33_CF*, *зеркало*

НЕ леченная пустая ИБ: *RetOptSh_2.3.4.33_DT*, *зеркало*

----------


## LcHNextGen

Один вопрос назрел, а есть лечение для конфы *Аптека для Казахстана*?

----------


## reg7sk

А нет ли у кого конфы для управления швейным предприятием? Что бы калькуляция была и прочее?

----------


## criptid

Доброго всем, может кто поделится последней конфигурацией УНФ?

----------


## Хорват

Всем добрый день! Ребят, такая проблемка, есть база Комплексная автоматизация для кз, конф 2.4.4.58, нужен комплект обновлений до последней версии. Если у кого есть не могли бы поделиться?

----------


## мюррекс

> Один вопрос назрел, а есть лечение для конфы *Аптека для Казахстана*?


Для новых нет.

----------

LcHNextGen (21.10.2020)

----------


## LcHNextGen

> Доброго всем, может кто поделится последней конфигурацией УНФ?





> Всем добрый день! Ребят, такая проблемка, есть база Комплексная автоматизация для кз, конф 2.4.4.58, нужен комплект обновлений до последней версии. Если у кого есть не могли бы поделиться?


Полные комплекты (личные сборки, только демо отсутствует)
Скачать - Googe Drive
*Хорват*, можно обновить сразу на последнюю, из списка выбрать *2.4.4.72*

----------

criptid (21.10.2020), karaulaga (21.10.2020), rednomads (21.10.2020), Хорват (21.10.2020)

----------


## Хорват

> Полные комплекты (личные сборки, только демо отсутствует)
> Скачать - Googe Drive
> *Хорват*, можно обновить сразу на последнюю, из списка выбрать *2.4.4.72*


Отлично! Спасибо большое!

----------


## criptid

> Полные комплекты (личные сборки, только демо отсутствует)
> Скачать - Googe Drive
> *Хорват*, можно обновить сразу на последнюю, из списка выбрать *2.4.4.72*


Благодарю

----------


## Akhmedbekov

Доброе утро. Должно помочь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3cWJ/3x3Yiq6rs

----------

Хорват (23.10.2020)

----------


## Rustem07

Всех приветствую!
Доработка отчета 2-МП «Отчет о деятельности малого предприятия» для 1С БК
для формирования и сдачи статистической отчетности
Если у кого есть не могли бы поделиться?)

----------


## Sauron_uk

> Коллеги, вот то, что вы искали "Розница для Казахстана 2.3.1.3"


Помогите пожалуйста cf - ником данной конфигурации.

----------


## coolik

> Помогите пожалуйста cf - ником данной конфигурации.


Да, могу.
cf

----------

Azalor (24.10.2020), Sauron_uk (27.10.2020)

----------


## АллаРудакова

Пожалуйста нужна помощь не могу найти пропатченную платформу 8.3.16

----------


## ikalichkin

> Пожалуйста нужна помощь не могу найти пропатченную платформу 8.3.16


*Сборник репаков и отдельных платформ* 

Но, по мне, быстрее заменить в оригинальных установленных платформах: *патченные Dll*

----------

АллаРудакова (26.10.2020)

----------


## Женя3

Добрый день! есть у кого-нибудь Общепит для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 3.0?? заранее спасибо

----------


## АллаРудакова

Спасибо большое попробую

----------


## aslay

парни у кого есть бухгалтерия 3.0.34.1 тестовая.  с снт

----------


## aigar

> парни у кого есть бухгалтерия 3.0.34.1 тестовая.  с снт


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4BXo/4b7LG6Mu3

----------

ikalichkin (27.10.2020)

----------


## McQueen1980

Ребята я вас приветствую. Помогите как настроить АВР чтоб были электронные как ЭСФ

----------


## coolik

> Ребята я вас приветствую. Помогите как настроить АВР чтоб были электронные как ЭСФ


Для этого необходимо, что бы работал прямой обмен с порталом электронных счет фактур. В базе во вкладке Администрирование > Общие настройки, в разделе "Электронные Акты выполненных работ" поставить галочку на "Использовать электронные АВР". После чего в разделе Покупка и Продажа появятся соответствующие разделы - Электронные акты выполненных работ (полученные) и (выданные) соответственно.

----------

McQueen1980 (26.10.2020)

----------


## McQueen1980

> Для этого необходимо, что бы работал прямой обмен с порталом электронных счет фактур. В базе во вкладке Администрирование > Общие настройки, в разделе "Электронные Акты выполненных работ" поставить галочку на "Использовать электронные АВР". После чего в разделе Покупка и Продажа появятся соответствующие разделы - Электронные акты выполненных работ (полученные) и (выданные) соответственно.


Сперва написал потом во всем разобрался и настроил. Благодарочка Вам БОЛЬШАЯ

----------


## aslay

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4BXo/4b7LG6Mu3


благодарю!

----------


## aslay

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4BXo/4b7LG6Mu3


благодарю!

----------


## McQueen1980

Ребята день добрый. Нужна помощь при обновлении  Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, разработка для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» (3.0.33.7) на следуший релиз Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, (3.0.35.3) исчезает склад в документах покупка и продажа. Пробовал и через CF тоже не помогло. подскажите как быть теперь.

----------


## Хорват

> Ребята день добрый. Нужна помощь при обновлении  Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, разработка для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» (3.0.33.7) на следуший релиз Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, (3.0.35.3) исчезает склад в документах покупка и продажа. Пробовал и через CF тоже не помогло. подскажите как быть теперь.


Добрый день! Попробуйте обновлять дальше. Последний релиз 3.0.35.8. Либо перескочите обновление, поставьте 3.0.35.4 или 3.0.35.5.

----------


## McQueen1980

> Добрый день! Попробуйте обновлять дальше. Последний релиз 3.0.35.8. Либо перескочите обновление, поставьте 3.0.35.4 или 3.0.35.5.


пробовал и так тоже все равно исчезает склад

----------


## Хорват

> пробовал и так тоже все равно исчезает склад


Попробуйте создать документ, нажмите в форме документа "еще" (сверху), выберете "изменить форму", "шапка (правая колонка)" проверьте установлена ли галочка на значении "склад"

----------


## McQueen1980

> Попробуйте создать документ, нажмите в форме документа "еще" (сверху), выберете "изменить форму", "шапка (правая колонка)" проверьте установлена ли галочка на значении "склад"


Там даже это пункта нету склад и добавить нельзя
а в 3.0.33.7 есть

----------


## McQueen1980

> Попробуйте создать документ, нажмите в форме документа "еще" (сверху), выберете "изменить форму", "шапка (правая колонка)" проверьте установлена ли галочка на значении "склад"


Там даже это пункта нету склад и добавить нельзя
а в 3.0.33.7 есть

----------


## Yelissey

Создай 2 склад и появится кнопка выбор складов в формах. Когда используется 1 склад, он его теперь скрывает.

----------

Drugoy (28.10.2020)

----------


## Yelissey

> Ребята день добрый. Нужна помощь при обновлении  Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, разработка для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» (3.0.33.7) на следуший релиз Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, (3.0.35.3) исчезает склад в документах покупка и продажа. Пробовал и через CF тоже не помогло. подскажите как быть теперь.


Создай 2 склад и появится кнопка выбор складов в формах. Когда используется 1 склад, он его теперь скрывает.

----------


## Yelissey

Господа, требуется помощь! У кого есть обновление шаблона форм с исправлением ФНО 200.00 для 2020г, 30 Версия 129 Ревизия от 05.06.2020 для импорта в СОНО, к обновлению 1.0.37.1 конфигурации 1С "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана", (*редакция 1*)? Прошу поделится, очень нужно!

----------


## Берик Махметов

как это сделать (замена оригинального DLL для обновления версии программы)?

----------


## McQueen1980

День добрый есть у кого 1С-Рейтинг: Нефтебаза. желательно ЦФ-ик. За ранние спасибо.

----------


## McQueen1980

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Lwh...ew?usp=sharing
Шалом ребята помогите исправить после обновления пропало

----------


## Yelissey

Доброго времени суток, Господа! Поделитесь пожалуйста, у кого есть, обновлением 2.0.21.2 от 28.10.2020 для 1С "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана", редакция 2.

----------


## coolik

> День добрый есть у кого 1С-Рейтинг: Нефтебаза. желательно ЦФ-ик. За ранние спасибо.


Нефтебаза 3.0.5.6

----------

McQueen1980 (31.10.2020)

----------


## LcHNextGen

> Доброго времени суток, Господа! Поделитесь пожалуйста, у кого есть, обновлением 2.0.21.2 от 28.10.2020 для 1С "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана", редакция 2.


Присоединяюсь

----------


## Maxik1988

Добрый день! Ребята у кого есть вылеченная версия Салон красоты если есть для РОССИИ, а то из шапки версия лицензию просит. почта maxik_1988@mail.ru

----------


## Aibat1994

Добрый вечер уважаемые коллеги подскажите пожалуйста есть магазин авто запчастей хотели привязать интернет магазин с 1С кой с какой конфигурацей можно привязать спасибо заранее

----------


## Aibat1994

Добрый вечер поделитесь пожалуйста с рабочий конфигурацией УНФ для Казахстана спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый вечер поделитесь пожалуйста с рабочий конфигурацией УНФ для Казахстана спасибо


*CF_1.6.5.5*

----------

Aibat1994 (02.11.2020), root7 (04.11.2020)

----------


## aslay

парни, поделитесь конфой() не обновой)) 3.0.32.1

----------


## aslay

парни, поделитесь конфой() не обновой)) 3.0.32.1

----------


## ltany68

Здравствуйте, есть у кого-нибудь новая квартальная отчетность ред. 2.0. 200 , 300 формы

----------


## angel710

Добрый вечер форумчане! Кто может поделиться пустой базой "Общепит Казахстан" релиз 2.0 или 3.0(если можно то оба релиза),зарание спасибо

----------


## McQueen1980

Добрый вечер форумчане! Кто гуру по вебкассе и 1с. очень сильно нужна помощь. все вроде настроил ну и в тоже время не все. помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## Женя3

Добрый вечерь! мне тоже общепит казахстан 3.0, заранее спасибо

----------


## McQueen1980

Добрый вечер форумчане! Кто гуру по вебкассе и 1с. очень сильно нужна помощь. все вроде настроил ну и в тоже время не все. помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## ikalichkin

> парни, поделитесь конфой() не обновой)) 3.0.32.1


*1Cv8_3.0.32.1*

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте, есть у кого-нибудь новая квартальная отчетность ред. 2.0. 200 , 300 формы


Для 2.0 обновлялась *форма 200*. Ну а 300 всё равно в СОНО грузится, и, если в ней установлен шаблон *form_300_00_v26_r151.tar*, то и ваша 300-ка будет такой же, честное слово!

----------

Drugoy (04.11.2020), ElinaElisa (12.11.2020)

----------


## crazy_kz

Всем добрый день, у кого есть аптека для казахстана обновление с 1.0.8.1 на 2.0.1.15?
в облаке только 2.0.1.15, но почему с 1.0.8.1, не переходит

----------


## medvedit

Здравствуйте, есть ли у кого нибудь обновление для Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана", на форумах лежит 2.0.17.1, а последняя на сегодняшний день 2.0.19.1

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всем добрый день, у кого есть аптека для казахстана обновление с 1.0.8.1 на 2.0.1.15?
> в облаке только 2.0.1.15, но почему с 1.0.8.1, не переходит


В каталоге шаблонов обновлений найдите \1c-rating\RetailPharmacyKz\2_0_1_15, а в нём файл *1cv8upd.htm*, прочтите его, и, следуйте инструкции...

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте, есть ли у кого нибудь обновление для Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана", на форумах лежит 2.0.17.1, а последняя на сегодняшний день 2.0.19.1


Последняя версия *2.0.21.2* от 28.10.2020г.
Могу предложить: *StateAccountingKz_2.0.20.2_CF*

----------

medvedit (04.11.2020)

----------


## medvedit

Присоединяюсь, Спасибо заранее!!!

----------


## Aibat1994

1С: Предприятие 8 конфигурация для государственных предприятийй Казахстана 2.0.19
https://yadi.sk/d/U2mldCwHSqKLTg

----------


## Aibat1994

1С: Предприятие 8 Обновление для конфигурации гп для Казахстана
2.0.19.1
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5N1L/2K69euEJH
2.0.20.1
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2pE6/5jzvjksQv
2.0.20.2
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3F27/5jGaPusSP
2.0.21.1
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3nJu/5AcqG3ZwB
2.0.21.2
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/35ZN/zXLh24JtQ

----------

ikalichkin (04.11.2020), jake202020 (06.11.2020), LcHNextGen (05.11.2020), Yelissey (12.11.2020)

----------


## Женя3

Добрый день! есть у кого-нибудь Общепит для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 3.0?? заранее спасибо

----------


## azeraus

Добрый день!
у кого есть ссылка на платформу 8.3.14.1565 ?
Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## Rustem07

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2nsD/mdsPakjoB

----------


## lam_anna

Всем добрый день. 
У кого нибудь есть общепит казахстан 3.0 релиз?
Дайте пожалуйста

----------


## Rustem07

Базовая или Проф?

----------


## zapaskams

Приветствую. Имеются некоторые вопросы касательно внедрения 1С. Просьба откликнуться тем, кто занимается установкой профессионально в РК (ПЛАЧУ МОНЕТОЙ).

----------


## Женя3

Добрый день! 
есть у кого-нибудь Общепит для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 3.0??

----------


## jake202020

версия 2.0.21.2 от 28.10.2020 вот последняя

----------


## Aibat1994

Добрый день! Уважаемые коллеги кто может подключится удаленно конфиг бк 3,0 есть дописанный регистры, сделали обновление не правильно надо со старого конфа выгрузить или дописать не знаю регистры написанные вручную на новую базу если не правильно объясняю то прошу прошение помогите плиз

----------


## ikalichkin

> Приветствую. Имеются некоторые вопросы касательно внедрения 1С. Просьба откликнуться тем, кто занимается установкой профессионально в РК (ПЛАЧУ МОНЕТОЙ).


А можно подробнее, пожалуйста. Ведь поставить платформу и конфигурацию - это одно. Продуманная настройка конкретной конфигурации (с учётом разделения филиалов, производительности и т.п.) , кроме бухгалтерии наверное, это нечто другое. Опыт у всех разный, универсала найти не просто...

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день! Уважаемые коллеги кто может подключится удаленно конфиг бк 3,0 есть дописанный регистры, сделали обновление не правильно надо со старого конфа выгрузить или дописать не знаю регистры написанные вручную на новую базу если не правильно объясняю то прошу прошение помогите плиз


Тоже можно уточнить: надо *дописывать*, или надо *перенести* доработки в обновления, или же надо *просто*, без сохранений доработанных регистров, обновить?

----------


## Aibat1994

> Тоже можно уточнить: надо *дописывать*, или надо *перенести* доработки в обновления, или же надо *просто*, без сохранений доработанных регистров, обновить?


.
в старом базе есть доработка, при обновлении не правильно обновили не знали что есть доработки, теперь надо на новую базу надо загрузить или дописать точно такую доработку

----------


## Aibat1994

> Тоже можно уточнить: надо *дописывать*, или надо *перенести* доработки в обновления, или же надо *просто*, без сохранений доработанных регистров, обновить?


.
в старом базе есть доработка, при обновлении не правильно обновили не знали что есть доработки, теперь надо на новую базу надо загрузить или дописать точно такую доработку

----------


## McQueen1980

Добрый вечер форумчане! Кто гуру по вебкассе и 1с. очень сильно нужна помощь. все вроде настроил ну и в тоже время не все. помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## Aibat1994

Доброе утро уважаемые коллеги поделитесь пожалуйста путевой лист для 1с бухгалтерии РК 3.0

----------


## Сергеё

Есть у кого нибудь свод отчетов для Казахстана?
Любой версии.

----------


## Наталья*

Здравствуйте, дайте пожалуйста чистую базу для госучреждений

----------


## Наталья*

Вот загрузила конфигурацию Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2.0,  (2.0.20.2) но как будто что то не то, готовлю с нового года новую базу, Сейчас работаю в _4_0_22_4_ такой версии, так там видно что для гос, а в 2 выходит регистрироваться как ИП или ТОО АО, и главная книга другая,  в 4 книга журнал ордер, может гдето галочку надо нажать что ГОС? Подскажите кто знает, а то так работаю 14 лет , а тонкости программы не знаю.

----------


## Наталья*

или 4 конфигурацию чистую загрузите пожалуйста.

----------


## dongluk

(Может кто сталкивался) Добрый день, подскажите пожалуйста почему не могу получить ЭСФ (ВЫДАННЫЕ) ЭСФ настроен ( в настройках ЭСФ проверить соединение там стоит галочка )криптобиблиотека тоже. версия конф 1с 3.0.35.5 выдает ошибку
при входе в ИС ЭСФ возникла ошибка 
Сервер ИС ЭСФ не отвечает на запрос 
обработка  Обмен ЭСФ модуль обьекта 7088 вызвать исключение  итд
изображение_2020-11-11_005220.png
11.JPG

----------


## nameisigor

Розница недоступна, можно пожалуйста залить заново, если можно последнюю

----------


## Aibat1994

Добрый день коллеги поделитесь пожалуйста обмен ЭСФ для версии 2,0

----------


## Aibat1994

Добрый день коллеги поделитесь пожалуйста обмен ЭСФ для версии 2,0

----------


## Хорват

> (Может кто сталкивался) Добрый день, подскажите пожалуйста почему не могу получить ЭСФ (ВЫДАННЫЕ) ЭСФ настроен ( в настройках ЭСФ проверить соединение там стоит галочка )криптобиблиотека тоже. версия конф 1с 3.0.35.5 выдает ошибку
> при входе в ИС ЭСФ возникла ошибка 
> Сервер ИС ЭСФ не отвечает на запрос 
> обработка  Обмен ЭСФ модуль обьекта 7088 вызвать исключение  итд
> изображение_2020-11-11_005220.png
> 11.JPG


Добрый вечер. Проверьте очередь ЭСФ, возможно ЭСФ зависли при отправке. Если так, то переотправьте их, либо удалите из очереди.

----------


## Хорват

> (Может кто сталкивался) Добрый день, подскажите пожалуйста почему не могу получить ЭСФ (ВЫДАННЫЕ) ЭСФ настроен ( в настройках ЭСФ проверить соединение там стоит галочка )криптобиблиотека тоже. версия конф 1с 3.0.35.5 выдает ошибку
> при входе в ИС ЭСФ возникла ошибка 
> Сервер ИС ЭСФ не отвечает на запрос 
> обработка  Обмен ЭСФ модуль обьекта 7088 вызвать исключение  итд
> Вложение 2579
> Вложение 2580


Добрый вечер. Проверьте очередь ЭСФ, возможно ЭСФ зависли при отправке. Если так, то переотправьте их, либо удалите из очереди.

----------


## valdis_pel

Залейте на _облако маил_ плиз вышедшую _12.11.2020г._ новую версию *3.0.35.9 "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана"*

----------


## LcHNextGen

> Добрый день коллеги поделитесь пожалуйста обмен ЭСФ для версии 2,0


Можете уточнить для какой конфигурации, что то не совсем понимаю Вас?

Вот всё что доступно для БК 2.0.33.2

*Скрытый текст*_Внешний классификатор "Перечень изъятий", действующий с 04.05.2020
Формы регламентированной отчетности (форма 200.00) от 12.05.2020
Формы регламентированной отчетности (форма 200.00 с исправлением замечаний) от 14.05.2020
Внешний классификатор "Перечень изъятий", действующий с 05.06.2020
Формы регламентированной отчетности (300.00, 400, 701.01, 910)
Внешняя обработка "Загрузка курсов валют"
Формы регламентированной отчетности (200)_

----------


## azeraus

Добрый день!
Кто может поделится релиз 3.4.4.68 Управление торговлей для Казахстана.
Дайте пожалуйста ссылку.

----------


## azeraus

Добрый день!
Кто может поделится релиз 3.4.4.68 Управление торговлей для Казахстана.
Дайте пожалуйста ссылку.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Залейте на _облако маил_ плиз вышедшую _12.11.2020г._ новую версию *3.0.35.9 "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана"*


Бухгалтерию в полном объёме ищем, как и ВСЕГДА, в теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------


## coolik

> Добрый день!
> Кто может поделится релиз 3.4.4.68 Управление торговлей для Казахстана.
> Дайте пожалуйста ссылку.


Держите УТ

----------

azeraus (15.11.2020)

----------


## azeraus

Добрый день!
Спасибо большое!
Вопрос  - а есть ввиде установочного файла? Не как обновление?

----------


## coolik

> Добрый день!
> Спасибо большое!
> Вопрос  - а есть ввиде установочного файла? Не как обновление?


Добрый день! Установщика нет, но если Вам надо, могу подготовить типовой файл конфигурации УТ (cf).

----------

azeraus (16.11.2020)

----------


## Иванча

Пожалуйста, я не умею искать здесь на форуме...
Очень нужна конвертация данных 2.0, а в ЛК user.v8 она только апдейтами!

----------


## coolik

> Пожалуйста, я не умею искать здесь на форуме...
> Очень нужна конвертация данных 2.0, а в ЛК user.v8 она только апдейтами!


У меня есть 2.1.8.2, интересует?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Пожалуйста, я не умею искать здесь на форуме...
> Очень нужна конвертация данных 2.0, а в ЛК user.v8 она только апдейтами!


Древний распакованный шаблон: *Конвертация_2.1.8.2*

----------


## azeraus

Добрый день! 
Спасибо, буду очень признателен, если сделаете так:)

----------


## angel710

Добрый вечер!Кто может поделиться пустой базой 3.0 предприятие для Казахстана?

----------


## Aibat1994

Добрый вечер! Есть ли у кого доработка счет на оплату, акт сверки, накладные с печатью если есть поделитесь пожалуйста
конфигурация бк для казахстана 3.0

----------


## 101c

Привет всем! У кого-нибудь есть обновление на *Нефтебазу? (3.0.5.8)*

----------


## McQueen1980

День добрый 
Есть у кого ЦФ УНФ 1.6.5.5 последний релиз

----------


## eldorado

> День добрый 
> Есть у кого ЦФ УНФ 1.6.5.5 последний релиз


Могу только с обновлениями помочь

----------


## eldorado

Задублировался пост

----------


## McQueen1980

> Могу только с обновлениями помочь


обновы есть нужен cf

----------


## w1llko

> обновы есть нужен cf


Держите: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2uHF/56X6JGZAJ

----------


## w1llko

> обновы есть нужен cf


Держите: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2uHF/56X6JGZAJ

----------


## drugoi_mir

Добрый день, можете выложить последний cf по ЗУП. Если есть демо база ЗУП 3 для КЗ было бы идеально?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, можете выложить последний cf по ЗУП. Если есть демо база ЗУП 3 для КЗ было бы идеально?


Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ЗУП_3.1.1.67.cf*, *зеркало*

Демо - выгрузка *.DT: *1Cv8_3.1.1.51_Demo.dt*,  *зеркало*

----------

root7 (20.11.2020)

----------


## Хорват

Добрый день! Ребят, поделитесь пожалуйста cf Управление торговлей для Казахстана у кого есть. Спасибо!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день! Ребят, поделитесь пожалуйста cf Управление торговлей для Казахстана у кого есть. Спасибо!


*УТ_3.4.4.68.cf*

Народ, поделитесь пожалуйста обновой *3.4.4.76* от 11.11.2020!

----------

topridder (27.12.2020), Хорват (24.11.2020)

----------


## Хорват

> *УТ_3.4.4.68.cf*
> 
> Народ, поделитесь пожалуйста обновой *3.4.4.76* от 11.11.2020!


Благодарю!

----------


## ltany

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением Управление торговым предприятим  2.0.20.2 для Казахстана

----------


## coolik

> *УТ_3.4.4.68.cf*
> 
> Народ, поделитесь пожалуйста обновой *3.4.4.76* от 11.11.2020!


Есть такое 3.4.4.76




> Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением Управление торговым предприятим  2.0.20.2 для Казахстана


И такое тоже есть Управление торговым предприятием  2.0.20.2

----------

ikalichkin (24.11.2020), LcHNextGen (25.11.2020), ltany (25.11.2020), topridder (27.12.2020)

----------


## McQueen1980

ребята поделитесь пожалуйста 8.3.16.1148_Windows_RePack_x86

----------

ltany (02.12.2020)

----------


## 1skander

> ребята поделитесь пожалуйста 8.3.16.1148_Windows_RePack_x86


установочного нет, есть отдельно платофрма и файлы. Если нужно - напишите в личку, отправлю и помогу с установкой

----------


## 1skander

> ребята поделитесь пожалуйста 8.3.16.1148_Windows_RePack_x86


установочного нет, есть отдельно платофрма и файлы. Если нужно - напишите в личку, отправлю и помогу с установкой

----------


## Ane4ka1C

Ребята, добрый день! Есть ли у кого демо-база Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ПРОФ версия 3.0.33.7? Дайте ссылку.  Ссылки устарели уже по этой версии. За спасибо)))

----------


## ikalichkin

> Ребята, добрый день! Есть ли у кого демо-база Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ПРОФ версия 3.0.33.7? Дайте ссылку.  Ссылки устарели уже по этой версии. За спасибо)))


Вот ссылка на *DT_Demo_3.0.33.2*, последующим, одним обновлением 3.0.3.37 (есть в этой *теме*), доведёте до нужной кондиции!

----------


## aslanbai

здравствуйте диск 1с итс казахстан нужна укого есть

----------


## mur_it

Ребята жена дома хочет вести одну частную фирму небольшую, на ноутбуке. В свое время плотно работала на 7.7 ( не новичек) Но уже много лет домохозяйка. Вот возникла жизненная необходимость в допзаработке. Не поделитесь 8кой платформой и базовым конфигом, чистой базой, комплект короче , для Казахстана. Заранее огромное спасибо. Мой емаил astana074@mail.ru Пусть у вас будет все хорошо!!!

----------


## treker666

> Ребята жена дома хочет вести одну частную фирму небольшую, на ноутбуке. В свое время плотно работала на 7.7 ( не новичек) Но уже много лет домохозяйка. Вот возникла жизненная необходимость в допзаработке. Не поделитесь 8кой платформой и базовым конфигом, чистой базой, комплект короче , для Казахстана. Заранее огромное спасибо. Мой емаил astana074@mail.ru Пусть у вас будет все хорошо!!!


Вот здесь возьмите платформу - ссылка
А вот здесь есть и конфигурация и чистая база - ссылка

----------


## mur_it

Респект Вам! Я в эти сутки пробовал разные версии. Хочу поделиться своим опытом, с такими же как я. Версии платформы выше 13, как по мне, ставить не стоит. Очень нестабильные эмуляторы и патчи. а в 
до 13 включительно, уже встроено в ядро ( то есть отдельных танцев с разными патчами не будет)

----------


## mur_it

Респект Вам! Я в эти сутки пробовал разные версии. Хочу поделиться своим опытом, с такими же как я. Версии платформы выше 13, как по мне, ставить не стоит. Очень нестабильные эмуляторы и патчи. а в 
до 13 включительно, уже встроено в ядро ( то есть отдельных танцев с разными патчами не будет)

----------


## eldorado

Народ подскажите пожалуйста как перенести номенклатуру и контрагентов из 1с 8.3 Бухгалтерия в 1с 8.3 Управление торговлей. Очень надо!!!

----------


## zapaskams

Приветствую. Как можно начать работать (устанавливать продукцию и вести тех.поддержку, за деньги, разумеется) в РК? Связался с саппортом 1С. Ответили "есть партнерский договор, есть дилерское соглашение". Поверхностно ознакомился с этими видами договоров. Я так полагаю, ближе будет дилерское соглашение. Необходим вариант с минимальными затратами по деньгам и времени. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, опытом. С чего начать, к кому обратиться? Если, условно, сделка проходит на сумму 50 000, на какую часть в чистом виде я могу рассчитывать. Большую часть будут составлять мелкие торговые точки.
З.Ы понимаю, что вопрос албанский, но ответ мне необходим. Спасибо за понимание

----------


## ltany

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста последним обновлением редакция 3.0 управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана

----------


## coolik

> Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста последним обновлением редакция 3.0 управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана


Скорее всего вы что-то путаете, потому что УТП 3-ей редакции нет, на сколько я знаю. Если вы имели ввиду Управление Торговлей 3-ей редакции, то я выкладывал обновление на 2 страницы назад:




> Есть такое 3.4.4.76
> 
> 
> И такое тоже есть Управление торговым предприятием  2.0.20.2

----------

466 (11.12.2020), alexuka (02.12.2020), ltany (02.12.2020)

----------


## ltany

> Скорее всего вы что-то путаете, потому что УТП 3-ей редакции нет, на сколько я знаю. Если вы имели ввиду Управление Торговлей 3-ей редакции, то я выкладывал обновление на 2 страницы назад:


Благодарю, значит все таки нет. Виртуальный склад будет только на 3.0 . Значит нужно будет с Нового года в Бухучет переходить.

----------


## ltany

> Скорее всего вы что-то путаете, потому что УТП 3-ей редакции нет, на сколько я знаю. Если вы имели ввиду Управление Торговлей 3-ей редакции, то я выкладывал обновление на 2 страницы назад:


Благодарю, значит все таки нет. Виртуальный склад будет только на 3.0 . Значит нужно будет с Нового года в Бухучет переходить.

----------


## Aibat1994

Добрый вечер подскажите пожалуйста с какой версией начинается зашита конфигурации слк для конфигурации аптека для казахстана? спасибо

----------


## Kozinak

Приветствую!
Пожалуйста, поделитесь релизом 4.0.24.4 для 1С:Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана.

----------


## cntkf

Всем привет! Поделитесь дополнением с перечнем изъятий для Бухгалтерии 2.0 и 3.0

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всем привет! Поделитесь дополнением с перечнем изъятий для Бухгалтерии 2.0 и 3.0


Для *2.0*, для *3.0*

----------

cntkf (02.12.2020), Drugoy (02.12.2020), raxmet (02.12.2020), v0van (09.12.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый вечер подскажите пожалуйста с какой версией начинается зашита конфигурации слк для конфигурации аптека для казахстана? спасибо


Изначально была с защитой, с версии 1.0. Рейтинг, по моему, свои конфигурации всегда защищает...

----------


## Kozinak

> Приветствую!
> Пожалуйста, поделитесь релизом 4.0.24.4 для 1С:Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана.


Повторяю свою просьбу.

----------


## Kozinak

дубль-бубль

----------


## serg_n1

> Благодарю, значит все таки нет. Виртуальный склад будет только на 3.0 . Значит нужно будет с Нового года в Бухучет переходить.


не бух учет, а КА, которая стоит 420тыс

----------


## Aibat1994

спасибо за ответ

----------


## Aibat1994

> Повторяю свою просьбу.


 Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0, версия 4.0.24.4


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/45Br/4nbAsSLu3

----------

ikalichkin (05.12.2020), Kozinak (04.12.2020), LcHNextGen (04.12.2020)

----------


## Женя3

Добрый вечер! пожалуйста поделитесь формами отчетности последним 200 и 300 форма для бухгалтерия казахстана 2.0.33.2

----------


## Aibat1994

> Добрый вечер! пожалуйста поделитесь формами отчетности последним 200 и 300 форма для бухгалтерия казахстана 2.0.33.2


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4jQ6/4ndEFergc
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5zhv/58KkDr46T

----------

ikalichkin (05.12.2020)

----------


## Женя3

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4jQ6/4ndEFergc
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5zhv/58KkDr46T


спасибо

----------


## rb35677890

Всем привет поделитесь кто может 3.0.36.2

1С:Бухгалтерия для Казахстана

----------


## Женя3

> Всем привет поделитесь кто может 3.0.36.2
> 
> 1С:Бухгалтерия для Казахстана


привет, вроде последнее обновление 3.0.35.10?

----------


## MuratSh

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь дополнениями к редакции УТП 2.0.20.2. Спасибо.

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> привет, вроде последнее обновление 3.0.35.10?


3.0.36.2 это тестовая версия

----------


## eldorado

Добрый вечер. Кто нибудь может подсказать существуют ли клиенты платформы 1с для Android и IOS и где их взять? (если они есть в природе конечно)

----------


## 666Rebel666

> Добрый вечер. Кто нибудь может подсказать существуют ли клиенты платформы 1с для Android и IOS и где их взять? (если они есть в природе конечно)


Такая есть:
МОБИЛЬНАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ версия 8.3.16.130 от 27.02.2020 (установка Windows, Anroid и iOS)

----------

eldorado (07.12.2020)

----------


## eldorado

> Такая есть:
> МОБИЛЬНАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ версия 8.3.16.130 от 27.02.2020 (установка Windows, Anroid и iOS)


можно ссылку на файл?
Спасибо нашел!

----------


## 1skander

> Всем привет поделитесь кто может 3.0.36.2
> 
> 1С:Бухгалтерия для Казахстана


Обновление 3.0.36.2 предназначено для тестирования силами франчей, то есть, далеко не факт, что оно будет внедряться конечномупользователю.  Вам оно точно нужно?

----------


## 666Rebel666

> Обновление 3.0.36.2 предназначено для тестирования силами франчей, то есть, далеко не факт, что оно будет внедряться конечномупользователю.  Вам оно точно нужно?


Выкладывай, че там!

----------


## Хорват

Всем добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста есть ли какой то продукт 1с для ведения складского учета?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всем добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста есть ли какой то продукт 1с для ведения складского учета?


Да практически любой *учётный* типовой/самописный продукт, кроме зарплаты, ну и, может быть, бухгалтерии (в ней надо понимать назначение счетов учёта).
Хочется простоты - посмотрите *ТАКОЕ*, или *ЗДЕСЬ*,  или вот *ТУТ*. Даже может и с авторами получится обсудить неясные моменты...

----------

Хорват (09.12.2020)

----------


## kimok1988

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь дополнениями к редакции УТП 2.0.20.2 и если можно последней 300 формой. ошибка выходит при выгрузке из 1c

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день всем "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана", ред. 2.0. версия 2.0.20.1 от 28.04.2020 ищу не могу найти. Прошу помочь, а то не могу обновиться на версию 2.0.20.2

----------


## Хорват

> Добрый день всем "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана", ред. 2.0. версия 2.0.20.1 от 28.04.2020 ищу не могу найти. Прошу помочь, а то не могу обновиться на версию 2.0.20.2


Добрый день. https://yadi.sk/d/e-Rc9X0Uq93KDg

----------

kimok1988 (09.12.2020)

----------


## kimok1988

> Добрый день. https://yadi.sk/d/e-Rc9X0Uq93KDg


Спасибо. Сможете еще выложить чистую конф УТП 2.0.20.1  и 2.0.20.2?

----------


## eldorado

Добрый вечер. Может быть у кого нибудь завалялась обработка с помощью которой можно выкинуть пользователей из базы 8.3 (файловый вариант), для 8.2 есть но нужно на 8.3. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Хорват

> Спасибо. Сможете еще выложить чистую конф УТП 2.0.20.1  и 2.0.20.2?


Чистого cf нет, только обновления.

----------


## kimok1988

Доброго утра всем. Прошу помочь ищу последнюю рабочую 300 форму v 26 r 151  для УТП , Заранее спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

> Спасибо. Сможете еще выложить чистую конф УТП 2.0.20.1  и 2.0.20.2?


*УТП_2.0.20.1.cf*, *УТП_2.0.20.2.cf*

----------

Groznyi (16.12.2020), kimok1988 (10.12.2020), phoenix_ip (18.01.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый вечер. Может быть у кого нибудь завалялась обработка с помощью которой можно выкинуть пользователей из базы 8.3 (файловый вариант), для 8.2 есть но нужно на 8.3. Заранее благодарю.


*ОтклПользователейУФ*

----------

cntkf (10.12.2020), DaMirka (10.12.2020), eldorado (11.12.2020), LcHNextGen (20.12.2020), rednomads (11.12.2020)

----------


## mtbprom

Добрый день.
Есть ли у кого файл перехода с базовой версии на проф для Бухгалтерии Казахстана версии 2.0.33.2 или 3.0.35.3 ?

Заранее благодарю.

----------


## aigar

> Добрый день.
> Есть ли у кого файл перехода с базовой версии на проф для Бухгалтерии Казахстана версии 2.0.33.2 или 3.0.35.3 ?
> 
> Заранее благодарю.


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D0%9A!/page13

----------


## aigar

> Добрый день.
> Есть ли у кого файл перехода с базовой версии на проф для Бухгалтерии Казахстана версии 2.0.33.2 или 3.0.35.3 ?
> 
> Заранее благодарю.


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D0%9A!/page13

----------


## mtbprom

> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D0%9A!/page13


Там нет файлов ПЕРЕХОДА с базовой на профессиональную. Там только обновления баз. Это разные вещи.

Мне нужен файл, чтобы конфигуратор 1С сам увидел его и предложил переход. 
В базе ооооооооочень много данных.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день.
> Есть ли у кого файл перехода с базовой версии на проф для Бухгалтерии Казахстана версии 2.0.33.2 или 3.0.35.3 ?
> 
> Заранее благодарю.


*AccountingKz_2_0_33_2_updstpb.exe*, *AccountingKz_3_0_35_3_updstpb.exe*

----------


## mtbprom

> *AccountingKz_2_0_33_2_updstpb.exe*, *AccountingKz_3_0_35_3_updstpb.exe*


Огромное спасибо

----------


## eldorado

> *ОтклПользователейУФ*


Большое спасибо!

----------

Хорват (20.12.2020)

----------


## Tarazec

Добрый день, уважаемые!

Нам нужна конфигурация Общепит для Казахстана. Вроде есть такая, не можем найти, пролистали сообщения с конца до месяца июня. Поиск по форуму тоже не дал ответа, вышли только основные ветки. Как мы примерно догадываемся либо нет такой конфигурации для Казахстана, либо ее именно в этой ветке нет и она находится в ветках 1С Рарус?

Просьба долгожителям форума и специалистам дать информацию где искать? Не можем даже начать скачивать версии 1С, так как ее надо подбирать под конфигурацию.

----------


## Tarazec

> Добрый день, уважаемые!
> 
> Нам нужна конфигурация Общепит для Казахстана. Вроде есть такая, не можем найти, пролистали сообщения с конца до месяца июня. Поиск по форуму тоже не дал ответа, вышли только основные ветки. Как мы примерно догадываемся либо нет такой конфигурации для Казахстана, либо ее именно в этой ветке нет и она находится в ветках 1С Рарус?
> 
> Просьба долгожителям форума и специалистам дать информацию где искать? Не можем даже начать скачивать версии 1С, так как ее надо подбирать под конфигурацию.


Нашел версию 2.0.27 тут http://2bay.org/d902a03883696755fffe...27.1_setup.zip чем ее лечить?

----------


## Omnichka

Господа добрый день! Кто поделится ОбменЭСФ.epf от 04.05.2020г.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Господа добрый день! Кто поделится ОбменЭСФ.epf от 04.05.2020г.


Умничке не помешало бы версию озвучить, да и реальные даты тоже... Всё для бухгалтерии:

*PROC_BPKZ20332_20200505*, *PROC_BPKZ20332_20201130*

*PROC_BPKZ30336_20200505*, *PROC_BPKZ30359_20201130*

----------

666Rebel666 (12.12.2020), GRGR.PLVK (01.03.2021)

----------


## Akhmedbekov

Доброе утро, с наступающим новым годом, друзья!!! У кого есть Комплексная Автоматизация 2.4.4.76, или хотя бы перечень изъятия новым, поделитесь. Спасибо.

----------


## ltany

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой для расчета СН с учетом поправочного коэффициента для СО от 13.12.2020 г.
для редакций 2.0 и 3.0

----------


## ltany

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой для расчета СН с учетом поправочного коэффициента для СО от 13.12.2020 г.
для редакций 2.0 и 3.0

----------


## alex1717

PROC_BPKZ303510_20201211.zipPROC_BPKZ303510_20201211.zip

----------

Corall (24.12.2020), ltany (16.12.2020), raxmet (14.12.2020)

----------


## raxa_raxa

Здравствуйте помогите скачать последний релиз 3.0.35.10 Бух для КЗ. За ранье благодарен

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте помогите скачать последний релиз 3.0.35.10 Бух для КЗ. За ранье благодарен


Обычно, полные наборы часто выкладывают в родственной теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------

ескендир (19.12.2020)

----------


## Akhmedbekov

Доброе утро, с наступающим, друзья! У кого есть Комплексная Автоматизация 2.4.4.76, прошу поделитесь.

----------


## ltany

> PROC_BPKZ303510_20201211.zipPROC_BPKZ303510_20201211.zip


Благодарю, это обработка для 3.0, а для 2.0 можно обработку

----------


## Groznyi

красавчик ))

----------


## angel710

Добрый день форумчане!!такой вопрос после обновлении релиза панель пропала!!!скриншоты в ссылке https://cloud.mail.ru/public/XFt1/5dJNQG9iV - в настройках поставил стандартные,но после перезагрузки 1с опять вся панель пропадает!!!

----------


## azeraus

Добрый день всем! Кто может поделится ссылкой на платформу 1С для Мас OS. Купили Macbook PRO, но не подумали как туда поставить 1С...

Буду очень признателен.

----------


## azeraus

Добрый день всем! Кто может поделится ссылкой на платформу 1С для Мас OS. Купили Macbook PRO, но не подумали как туда поставить 1С...

Буду очень признателен.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день форумчане!!такой вопрос после обновлении релиза панель пропала!!!скриншоты в ссылке https://cloud.mail.ru/public/XFt1/5dJNQG9iV - в настройках поставил стандартные,но после перезагрузки 1с опять вся панель пропадает!!!


По скринам понятно, что база ещё не в эксплуатации, а Вы незамедлительно желаете настроить интерфейс! Дойдите до начального заполнения, и панель разделов появится на экране!

P.S. Насколько помню, у Вас частенько отсутствует желание идти стандартным, проторенным путём..:eek:. Ваша же профессия - не тестировщик ПО? ;)

----------

angel710 (17.01.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Благодарю, это обработка для 3.0, а для 2.0 можно обработку


*ltany* смело "аттачнул" 2 файла, но с повтором! Держите *PROC_BPKZ20332_20201211*

----------

666Rebel666 (17.12.2020), ltany (17.12.2020)

----------


## dunaevu

Здравствуйте. Нужна 1с сельхозпредприятие

----------


## ltany

> *ltany* смело "аттачнул" 2 файла, но с повтором! Держите *PROC_BPKZ20332_20201211*


Благодарю, теперь есть

----------


## ltany

> *ltany* смело "аттачнул" 2 файла, но с повтором! Держите *PROC_BPKZ20332_20201211*


Благодарю, теперь есть

----------


## Drugoy

> Добрый день всем! Кто может поделится ссылкой на платформу 1С для Мас OS. Купили Macbook PRO, но не подумали как туда поставить 1С...
> 
> Буду очень признателен.


Бейте диск пополам, на вторую часть ставьте Windows, BootCamp Вам в помощь. Потому что впереди могут возникнуть вопросы с государственными сайтами (NCALayer), банками (Tumar) и прочей бытовухой, СОНО, например. Да, все они решаются, но на Windows будет проще бороться.

----------

azeraus (20.12.2020)

----------


## trubb

> Доброе утро, с наступающим, друзья! У кого есть Комплексная Автоматизация 2.4.4.76, прошу поделитесь.


присоединюсь к просьбе

----------


## Drugoy

Господа и дамы, всем всего доброго и с наступающими! Из типовой 2.0.33.2 доблестные 1сники сделали типовую 3.0.37.1. Вся информация перенесена, всё корректно и красиво. Но делалось это долго и в 2.0.33.2, разумеется, теперь есть как новые объекты, так и изменённые. Народ повторять подвиги с вводом документов и справочников в неизвестной 3.0.37.1 не хочет, платить дополнительно за перенос изменений пока не думает, но ждёт чуда – автоматического переноса изменений из 2.0 в 3.0. Вот чтобы как-то само и в любой момент. И, самое главное, неоднократно! Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли какие инструменты для такого обмена? Хотя бы новые объекты чтобы можно было перенести! И, если есть, поделитесь великодушно, пожалуйста!!!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Господа и дамы, всем всего доброго и с наступающими! Из типовой 2.0.33.2 доблестные 1сники сделали типовую 3.0.37.1. Вся информация перенесена, всё корректно и красиво. Но делалось это долго и в 2.0.33.2, разумеется, теперь есть как новые объекты, так и изменённые. Народ повторять подвиги с вводом документов и справочников в неизвестной 3.0.37.1 не хочет, платить дополнительно за перенос изменений пока не думает, но ждёт чуда – автоматического переноса изменений из 2.0 в 3.0. Вот чтобы как-то само и в любой момент. И, самое главное, неоднократно! Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли какие инструменты для такого обмена? Хотя бы новые объекты чтобы можно было перенести! И, если есть, поделитесь великодушно, пожалуйста!!!


Главный вопрос: Вам нужна конвертация 2.0 -> 3.0, либо постоянный обмен между ними?

Если первое - какая вообще проблема?  БП РК 2.0.33.2 *естественным обновлением* превращается в БП РК 3.0! Ввод документов-заявлений на вычеты по сотрудникам - автоматизирован, справочники переносятся корректно, что-то может быть по регистрам сведений - так используйте нужные внешние обработки, например *отсюда*.

По второму случаю - когда то  "царапал" правила обмена *БК2->БК3*, для встроенного универсального XML-обмена, вдруг пригодится?

----------

Drugoy (21.12.2020), Хорват (21.12.2020)

----------


## Drugoy

> Главный вопрос: Вам нужна конвертация 2.0 -> 3.0, либо постоянный обмен между ними?
> 
> Если первое - какая вообще проблема?  БП РК 2.0.33.2 *естественным обновлением* превращается в БП РК 3.0! Ввод документов-заявлений на вычеты по сотрудникам - автоматизирован, справочники переносятся корректно, что-то может быть по регистрам сведений - так используйте нужные внешние обработки, например *отсюда*.
> 
> По второму случаю - когда то  "царапал" правила обмена *БК2->БК3*, для встроенного универсального XML-обмена, вдруг пригодится?


Спасибо за правила! Нужен разовый (2, 3, 10 раз, но не часто) обмен из 2.0 в 3.0.

----------


## McQueen1980

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением УНФ.
За ранние благодарен.

----------


## RuAnFak

Всем добра . Нужна Аптека Демо, кто может помочь

----------


## Женя3

Добрый день всем! поделится пожалуйста обновление 3.0.36.2, нужна функция СНТ

Буду очень признателен.

----------


## Arhangel_url

Добрый день ! Поделитесь последней базой УТ 3.0 чистой. Заранее спасибо

----------


## LcHNextGen

> Добрый день всем! поделится пожалуйста обновление 3.0.36.2, нужна функция СНТ
> 
> Буду очень признателен.


Берите *здесь* версию *3.0.37.1*, там есть функция СНТ

----------


## Женя3

> Берите *здесь* версию *3.0.37.1*, там есть функция СНТ


Спасибо большое

----------


## Женя3

> Берите *здесь* версию *3.0.37.1*, там есть функция СНТ


Спасибо большое

----------


## Akhmedbekov

Добрый день, люди добрые, с наступающим новым годом, всех!!! Прошу у кого есть КА последней (2.4.4.76), поделитесь, пжл, Спасибо, и удачи нам в новом году.

----------


## trubb

> Добрый день, люди добрые, с наступающим новым годом, всех!!! Прошу у кого есть КА последней (2.4.4.76), поделитесь, пжл, Спасибо, и удачи нам в новом году.


присоединяюсь к просьбе, очинна нада, однако

----------


## kimok1988

Доброе утро есть ли у кого то обновление для 1с Розница для Казахстана 2.4.3? Заранее спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

Ещё просьба, если выполнима: Нужно обновление ЕРП *2.4.4.80* от 29.12.2020. Помогите, пожалуйста...

----------


## azeraus

Добрый день! Кто может поделится Розница 2.3.1.3 
Буду очень признателен

----------


## azeraus

Добрый день! Кто может поделится Розница 2.3.1.3 
Буду очень признателен

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ПРОФ и БАЗОВАЯ, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.38.1 от 01.01.2021*

Как и всегда, смотрим в теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------

belud (02.01.2021), Drugoy (02.01.2021), Хорват (02.01.2021)

----------


## Akhmedbekov

С новым годом!!!!!!!! Ребят, Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана, 2.4.4.80, прошу поделитесь.

----------


## dimson2

Добрый день, может есть у кого правила конвертации из УТП в Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 2 или 3 редакции?

----------


## McQueen1980

Добрый день! Кто может поделится ЕРП 2.4.4.80 ЦФ

----------


## Виктор76

УВАЖАЕМЫЙ НАРОД.......С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ........ ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ 1С: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана........

----------


## Виктор76

УВАЖАЕМЫЙ НАРОД.......С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ........ ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ 1С: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана........

----------


## rednomads

> УВАЖАЕМЫЙ НАРОД.......С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ........ ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ 1С: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана........


так же присоединяюсь к просьбе, 
Виктор, Добрый день, к Вам вопрос, Вы можете подсказать метод эмуляции СЛК для второго компьютера? на первом лицензия стоит, хотел на втором запустить не понял ещё механизм СЛК

----------


## Kozinak

С Новым годом!
Плиз, поделитесь "Бух учёт для гос учреждений 4.0.24.5 от 29.12.20".

----------


## nurik_kz

С новым годом! Поделитесь пожалуйста с обновление 3.0.37.4 от 29.12.20 для 1С Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0.

----------


## lam_anna

Всем привет. Всех с новым годом) есть у кого нибудь последнее дополнение/обновление к ЗУП 8.2 релиз 2.0.19.6

----------


## rednomads

> С новым годом! Поделитесь пожалуйста с обновление 3.0.37.4 от 29.12.20 для 1С Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0.


ожидаем когда поделятся

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всем привет. Всех с новым годом) есть у кого нибудь последнее дополнение/обновление к ЗУП 8.2 релиз 2.0.19.6


*HRMKZ_2_0_19_6_updsetup*

----------

lam_anna (05.01.2021)

----------


## влад666

Добрый день !
У кого есть обновления Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2.
Обновления с версии 2.0.21.1
Поделитесь пожалуйста.
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Qyoto

Всем привет) может быть у кого нибудь есть КА для Казахстана 2.4.4.80 ?

----------


## Qyoto

или 2.5 какой сейчас последнийя  запутался х)

----------


## Akhmedbekov

Всем добра, просто молим!!!) о КА для Казахстана 2.4.4.80

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день кто поможет скачать https://1c.kz/news/detail/140422/ и https://1c.kz/news/detail/140430/

----------


## Marat_it

С прошедшим праздником. у кого нибудь завалялось, очень нужно 1С: Предприятие 8 - Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление птицефабрикой"

----------


## Marat_it

С прошедшим праздником. у кого нибудь завалялось, очень нужно 1С: Предприятие 8 - Конфигурация  Управление птицефабрикой"

----------


## eldorado

> Добрый день кто поможет скачать https://1c.kz/news/detail/140422/ и https://1c.kz/news/detail/140430/


Держи
https://dropmefiles.com/SiSqz
https://dropmefiles.com/9DNtU

----------

cntkf (08.01.2021), kimok1988 (08.01.2021), Хорват (07.01.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

> С прошедшим праздником. у кого нибудь завалялось, очень нужно 1С: Предприятие 8 - Конфигурация  Управление птицефабрикой"


Это ж российский продукт, скачать можно с *юнибита*

----------

Marat_it (08.01.2021)

----------


## Kozinak

Привет!
Плиз, поделитесь "Бух учёт для гос учреждений 4.0.24.5 от 29.12.20".

----------


## trubb

> Всем добра, просто молим!!!) о КА для Казахстана 2.4.4.80


блин походу придется итс покупать ))

----------


## noobmaster69

Добрый день, где можно найти обновления для 1С:Рейтинг: Общепит для Казахстана 3.0?

----------


## kimok1988

> Добрый день, где можно найти обновления для 1С:Рейтинг: Общепит для Казахстана 3.0?


Нужна подписка ИТС.

----------


## McQueen1980

Добрый день. ERP Управление предприятием последний релиз в ЦФ поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## coolik

> Всем добра, просто молим!!!) о КА для Казахстана 2.4.4.80





> Всем привет) может быть у кого нибудь есть КА для Казахстана 2.4.4.80 ?


Вот обнова для КА. Версия 2.4.4.80




> блин походу придется итс покупать ))


Возможно, что нет.

----------

Akhmedbekov (13.01.2021), cntkf (12.01.2021), LcHNextGen (13.01.2021), trubb (13.01.2021), Хорват (13.01.2021)

----------


## coolik

> С новым годом! Поделитесь пожалуйста с обновление 3.0.37.4 от 29.12.20 для 1С Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0.





> ожидаем когда поделятся


Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана 3.0.37.4

----------

cntkf (12.01.2021), ikalichkin (12.01.2021), rednomads (12.01.2021)

----------


## Akhmedbekov

Большое тебе, человеческое спасибо!!!

----------


## Akhmedbekov

А обновление КА с 2.4.4.72 до 2.4.4.76, а то до 2.4.4.80, можно только с 76 обновится.

----------


## coolik

Господа, есть ли у кого-нибудь файлы обновления для "монстра" под названием 1С-Рейтинг: Учет родительской оплаты и питания в детских учреждениях с 2.0.2? 
Заранее очень благодарен.

----------


## coolik

> А обновление КА с 2.4.4.72 до 2.4.4.76, а то до 2.4.4.80, можно только с 76 обновится.


2.4.4.76

----------

Akhmedbekov (13.01.2021), horikawa (18.01.2021), LcHNextGen (14.01.2021), lelikbolik115 (02.02.2021), trubb (13.01.2021), Хорват (13.01.2021)

----------


## Akhmedbekov

Еще раз, спасибо!!!

----------


## ikalichkin

Большое спасибо *coolik*! С его подачи выкладываю набор КА_2.4.4.80 (*upd+cf+dt*) в теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------


## loreyra

> Привет!
> Плиз, поделитесь "Бух учёт для гос учреждений 4.0.24.5 от 29.12.20".


http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/zfLq...2jWXdT4Kd8GQBB

----------


## loreyra

> Добрый день !
> У кого есть обновления Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2.
> Обновления с версии 2.0.21.1
> Поделитесь пожалуйста.
> Заранее спасибо


На сегодня последняя актуальная версия Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2 2.0.21.5	26.11.20 от 2.0.21.1 принципиально не отличается

----------


## aslay

У кого есть крякнутая, стабильная платформа, не ниже 8.3.15. Поделитесь плиз.

----------


## lam_anna

Добрый день. Кто нибудь помогите скачать https://1c.kz/news/detail/140424/

----------


## aslay

> Добрый день. Кто нибудь помогите скачать https://1c.kz/news/detail/140424/


https://dropmefiles.com/HrPyS е.. тут обновление только.

----------


## zapaskams

Добрый день, народ. Объясните пож., как я могу загрузить готовы список номенклатуры? С помощью спец. файла, и с помощью встроенного сервиса 1СНоменклатура, я правильно понимаю? И если у кого найдется тот или иной вариант, не могли бы поделится!?:)

----------


## LcHNextGen

День добрый!
Вышло обновление для конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2.0" версия 2.0.22.11
Прошу поделиться по возможности.

----------


## LcHNextGen

День добрый!
Вышло обновление для конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2.0" версия 2.0.22.11
Прошу поделиться по возможности.

----------


## ikalichkin

> У кого есть крякнутая, стабильная платформа, не ниже 8.3.15. Поделитесь плиз.


С мая на нескольких компах: *8.3.17.1306_Windows_Repack_x86*

----------


## loreyra

> День добрый!
> Вышло обновление для конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2.0" версия 2.0.22.11
> Прошу поделиться по возможности.


http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/zfLq...3jXOEGh66.KQBB

----------

LcHNextGen (18.01.2021)

----------


## cntkf

Кто-нибудь сталкивался с переходом с УТП на Комплексную автоматизацию?

----------


## Хорват

> С мая на нескольких компах: *8.3.17.1306_Windows_Repack_x86*


Доброе утро. Можно попросить в личку продублировать? Спасибо.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброе утро. Можно попросить в личку продублировать? Спасибо.


Из "прынцыпа" в общак размещу в *облако*, если опять забанят - крайняк *бухта*!

----------

ElinaElisa (19.01.2021), Хорват (18.01.2021)

----------


## Akhmedbekov

Да, есть правила по которым переходил

----------


## ikalichkin

Ну что же, пробуем облачную *8.3.17.1306_Windows_Repack_x86*  "скрыть"...

*Скрытый текст*
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/g9GR/sdi9tKgPo

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день всем. Кто сможет выложить обновления для 1С розница начиная с релиза 2.2.4.3 и заканчивая последним. Заранее спасибо

----------


## angel710

Добрый день форумчане!Кто может подсказать что можно сделать!Проблема такая через RDP к компьютеру который стоит в офисе подключение идет норм,только когда запускаешь 1с пишет что не найдена лицензия,а на самом компе 1с открывается без проблем!1с ломанная с помощью "Multikey".

----------


## coolik

> Добрый день всем. Кто сможет выложить обновления для 1С розница начиная с релиза 2.2.4.3 и заканчивая последним. Заранее спасибо


Добрый день! Я могу и выкладываю




> Добрый день форумчане!Кто может подсказать что можно сделать!Проблема такая через RDP к компьютеру который стоит в офисе подключение идет норм,только когда запускаешь 1с пишет что не найдена лицензия,а на самом компе 1с открывается без проблем!1с ломанная с помощью "Multikey".


Какая платформа? Попробуйте установить Alladin - AKS Monitor и им посмотреть, что показывает.

----------

azeraus (25.01.2021), cbs. (10.02.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день форумчане! Кто может подсказать что можно сделать! Проблема такая через RDP к компьютеру который стоит в офисе подключение идет нормально, только когда запускаешь 1с пишет что не найдена лицензия, а на самом компе 1с открывается без проблем!1с ломанная с помощью "Multikey".


hasp_lm (*lmsetup.exe*) на сервере есть? Он должен устанавливаться как сервис в режиме консоли под администратором! Нужен даже при наличии usb-ключа!

----------


## papulik

> http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/zfLq...3jXOEGh66.KQBB


А есть у кого-нибудь БУ для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакции 2.0 любой из версий 2.0.21.1 2.0.21.2 2.0.21.5? Заранее спасибо

----------


## angel710

Какая платформа? Попробуйте установить Alladin - AKS Monitor и им посмотреть, что показывает.[/QUOTE]
Windows 10 стоит,комп буха,и там 1с установленна с базами,просто второй бух через rdp после 18-00 подключается,к ней на комп.

----------


## angel710

> Добрый день! Я могу и выкладываю
> 
> 
> 
> Какая платформа? Попробуйте установить Alladin - AKS Monitor и им посмотреть, что показывает.


Windows 10 стоит,комп буха,и там 1с установленна с базами,просто второй бух через rdp после 18-00 подключается,к ней на комп.

----------


## angel710

> Добрый день! Я могу и выкладываю
> 
> 
> 
> Какая платформа? Попробуйте установить Alladin - AKS Monitor и им посмотреть, что показывает.


8.3.15.1869 - платформа

----------


## angel710

> hasp_lm (*lmsetup.exe*) на сервере есть? Он должен устанавливаться как сервис в режиме консоли под администратором! Нужен даже при наличии usb-ключа!


usb - ключа нету,комп не серверный. 
комп буха,и там 1с установленна с базами,просто второй бух через rdp после 18-00 подключается,к ней на комп.

----------


## stelstima

Всем привет. У кого есть файл обновления УТ 3.4.4.76, чтобы перескочить с 3.4.4.68 на 3.4.4.80

----------


## GRGR.PLVK

_не могу удалить сообщение_

----------


## GRGR.PLVK

ДД. Подскажите что дает Внешняя обработка для конфигурации обмен ЭСФ, что не так со стандартной (внутренней)?

----------


## armansky

Здравствуйте!
Скачал на сайте 1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 3.0.38.1 от 01.01.2021,Обновление,Конфигура  ция .cf ,Чистая база .dt.
А самого запускающего программу 1C8.exe нет. Есть ли у кого сама установочная программа 1С8-крякнутая,хотел перейти с 1С7.

----------


## charodei

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане. в общем задача такая имеется Бухгалтерия для Казахстана (базовая), редакция 2.0, разработка для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» (2.0.33.2). Нужно обновить до более новой версии. Обновлений нахожу только на бвзовую 3.0. Для базовой 2.0 ничего не нашел. Прошу у кого есть поделитесь обновлениями. ИЛИ поделитесь переходом с базовой 2.0 на базовую 3.0. Заранее примногоблагодарен

----------


## coolik

> Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане. в общем задача такая имеется Бухгалтерия для Казахстана (базовая), редакция 2.0, разработка для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» (2.0.33.2). Нужно обновить до более новой версии. Обновлений нахожу только на бвзовую 3.0. Для базовой 2.0 ничего не нашел. Прошу у кого есть поделитесь обновлениями. ИЛИ поделитесь переходом с базовой 2.0 на базовую 3.0. Заранее примногоблагодарен


Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 2-ой редакции не обновлялась с мая прошлого года, соответственно 2.0.33.2 это последний релиз для этой конфигурации. Рекомендую перейти на Бухгалтерию для Казахстана 3-ей редакции. Можете взять обновление Базовой 3.0.38.1 и этим файлом обновления перейти на новую редакцию.

----------


## treker666

Отсюда возьмите Платформу 1С Предприятие https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....атформа

----------


## treker666

> Здравствуйте!
> Скачал на сайте 1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 3.0.38.1 от 01.01.2021,Обновление,Конфигура  ция .cf ,Чистая база .dt.
> А самого запускающего программу 1C8.exe нет. Есть ли у кого сама установочная программа 1С8-крякнутая,хотел перейти с 1С7.


Отсюда возьмите Платформу 1С Предприятие  
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....80%D0%BC%D0%B0

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всем привет. У кого есть файл обновления УТ 3.4.4.76, чтобы перескочить с 3.4.4.68 на 3.4.4.80


*TradeKZ_3_4_4_76_updsetup*

----------

alanalda102 (08.02.2021), rusALK (12.12.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

> usb - ключа нету,комп не серверный. 
> комп буха,и там 1с установленна с базами,просто второй бух через rdp после 18-00 подключается,к ней на комп.


1. Если подключаемся к компьютеру по RDP - то такой комп = сервер!

2. Multikey = usb-ключу! Что бы лицензии были видны для других пользователей нужна либо ломанная dll-файлами платформа, либо Multikey + *hasp_lm*! В вашем случае - последний вариант, лицензии от Multikey должны быть не только у текущего пользователя основного компьютера, НО, и у второго буха! А это - если установите *lmsetup.exe*, как службу! В дистрибутиве нормального *Multikey* это всё есть...

----------

angel710 (21.01.2021)

----------


## AhmedKZ

Добрый день. Поделитесь ссылкой пожалуйста на спец дистрибутив обновления для 1С Бухгалтерия для Казахстана с редакции 2.0.33.2 на редакцию 3.0. Заранее спасибо !!!

----------


## nurik_kz

Добрый вечер! Поделитесь пожалуйста с обновление 3.0.35.13 для 1С Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. Поделитесь ссылкой пожалуйста на спец дистрибутив обновления для 1С Бухгалтерия для Казахстана с редакции 2.0.33.2 на редакцию 3.0. Заранее спасибо !!!


*Нет* специального дистрибутива!!! Просто устанавливаем в шаблоны обновление *3.0.38.1*, и, _стандартно_ обновляем *2.0*.

----------

AhmedKZ (21.01.2021)

----------


## coolik

> Добрый вечер! Поделитесь пожалуйста с обновление 3.0.35.13 для 1С Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0. Заранее спасибо!


Пожалуйста

----------

666Rebel666 (21.01.2021), rednomads (06.02.2021), root7 (21.01.2021)

----------


## AhmedKZ

Спасибо, попробую

----------


## AhmedKZ

> *Нет* специального дистрибутива!!! Просто устанавливаем в шаблоны обновление *3.0.38.1*, и, _стандартно_ обновляем *2.0*.


Спасибо

----------

phoenix_ip (22.01.2021)

----------


## XMAxbIt

Доброго времени суток всем. Ищу обновления для Управление торговым предприятием 8 для Казахстана 2.0, а именно 2.0.20.2 и 2.0.20.1. Были ли к нему какие-то ещё обновления? За 2021 год когда примерно ждать?

----------


## nurik_kz

Спасибо )

----------


## McQueen1980

> С мая на нескольких компах: *8.3.17.1306_Windows_Repack_x86*


Вечер добрый ссылка не работает

----------


## ikalichkin

> Вечер добрый ссылка не работает


Постоянно банят  на облаке, послал в личку, можно и с *бухты* скачать!

----------


## criptid

Доброго времени суток, может кто поделится Сверткой базы для Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 2.0?

----------


## criptid

Нашел, может кому пригодится https://dropmefiles.com/O2mKN

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго времени суток, может кто поделится Сверткой базы для Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 2.0?





> Нашел, может кому пригодится https://dropmefiles.com/O2mKN


Просто улыбнуло: хотел выложить свою переделку с БП РК 1.0, ещё в 2014 году, но, уже предложили...

----------

criptid (24.01.2021)

----------


## criptid

Спасибо за оперативность

----------


## vlavic

Добрый день. Очень нужна конфигурация для ювелирного магазина.

----------


## azeraus

Добрый день!
Внешняя обработка для выписки ЭСФ на основании СНТ для 
Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, ред 3.0.38.1
Поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## azeraus

Добрый день!
Внешняя обработка для выписки ЭСФ на основании СНТ для 
Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, ред 3.0.38.1
Поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## criptid

https://dropmefiles.com/MzHnX

----------

Corall (25.01.2021), Notafoe (29.01.2021), raxmet (25.01.2021), Хорват (25.01.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. Очень нужна конфигурация для ювелирного магазина.


Выложил в профильной теме: *1С:Предприятие 8.x. КОНФИГУРАЦИИ сторонних разработчиков - ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ!*

----------

vlavic (27.01.2021)

----------


## stylish2005

Добрый день есть конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана"  версия (2.2.12.7) помогите у кого есть обновления до 2.2.18.5

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день https://1c.kz/news/detail/140835/ и https://1c.kz/news/detail/140834/ кто сможет выложить.

----------


## coolik

> Добрый день есть конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана"  версия (2.2.12.7) помогите у кого есть обновления до 2.2.18.5


Добрый!
Есть такое обновление.

----------


## Виктор76

ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ......... КТО ПОДЕЛИТСЯ 39. РЕЛИЗОМ ДЛЯ 1С 8.3..........

----------


## Dami

Здравствуйте. Обновила 1с 8.3 конфигурация 3.0.38.1, не могу установить СНТ, т.к. требует виртуальный склад. Вкладки виртуального склада нет, виртуальный склад не устанавливался. Как теперь установить СНТ? Спасибо.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте. Обновила 1с 8.3 конфигурация 3.0.38.1, не могу установить СНТ, т.к. требует виртуальный склад. Вкладки виртуального склада нет, виртуальный склад не устанавливался. Как теперь установить СНТ? Спасибо.


Администрирование-Функциональность-Полная, а затем уж Функциональность-НДС, и, соответствующие  "птички"!

----------

Dami (27.01.2021), Notafoe (29.01.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

> ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ......... КТО ПОДЕЛИТСЯ 39. РЕЛИЗОМ ДЛЯ 1С 8.3..........


Извините, а Вы про что? Если про Бухгалтерию для Казахстана 3.0 - то крайний релиз - 3.0.*38*.1

P.S. Краткость, хоть и сестра таланту, но в остальном - МАЧЕХА!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день https://1c.kz/news/detail/140835/ и https://1c.kz/news/detail/140834/ кто сможет выложить.


:)  Много, кто *может*!

----------

kimok1988 (27.01.2021)

----------


## Виктор76

Да про бух учет....... Оно вышло 26.01.2021 года последний релиз 39.

----------


## kimok1988

> :)  Много, кто *может*!


Спасибо. но есть модуль еще новее...

----------


## kimok1988

> :)  Много, кто *может*!


Спасибо. но есть модуль еще новее... дата выпуска 26.01.21

----------


## ikalichkin

> Спасибо. но есть модуль еще новее... дата выпуска 26.01.21


Только сейчас заглянул в релизы? только *одна*:







> Да про бух учет....... Оно вышло 26.01.2021 года последний релиз 39.


Так это ж планируется...

----------


## Хорват

Всем добрый день! Кто-нибудь сталкивался уже с проблемой, после перехода на виртуальный склад, в форме эсф пропала кнопка "Источники происхождения", теперь невозможно проставить и сформировать источник. Кто-нибудь знает как это исправить?

----------


## kas890

Добрый день! Есть у кого установочник(не обновление) Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 2.0.33.1?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всем добрый день! Кто-нибудь сталкивался уже с проблемой, после перехода на виртуальный склад, в форме эсф пропала кнопка "Источники происхождения", теперь невозможно проставить и сформировать источник. Кто-нибудь знает как это исправить?


Элементарно выполнить настройку *Учет товаров организаций по источникам происхождения*...

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день! Есть у кого установочник(не обновление) Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 2.0.33.1?


Если устроят *.CF и *.DT, то обращаемся в профильную тему: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------

kas890 (28.01.2021)

----------


## Хорват

> Элементарно выполнить настройку *Учет товаров организаций по источникам происхождения*...


Изначально учет по источникам ведется, именно после перехода на ВС эта функция в форме эсф (входящие) исчезает.

----------


## coolik

Господа, добрый вечер!
Решил сработать на опережение. Вышло обновление на "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, 2-ой редакции, релиз 2.0.34.1.

----------

Drugoy (27.01.2021), raxmet (27.01.2021), Хорват (27.01.2021)

----------


## Taraz2021

Всем доброго времени, подскажите как правильно настроить прямой обмен ИС ЭСФ в 1С. Если какая инструкция?

----------


## coolik

> Всем доброго времени, подскажите как правильно настроить прямой обмен ИС ЭСФ в 1С. Если какая инструкция?


Какая конфигурация и какая редакция? От вашего ответа зависит помогут ли вам или нет.

----------


## Taraz2021

При настройке прямого обмена в разделе криптобиблиотека запрашивает уникальный код продукта, а у меня стоит не лицензионная версия 1С если какой выход от этого?

----------


## Taraz2021

Конф - 1С Бух для Казахстана ред 3.0

----------


## coolik

> Конф - 1С Бух для Казахстана ред 3.0


Администрирование > Общие настройки > Электронные счета-фактуры > Настройка электронных счетов-фактур. Ставите галочку на "Прямой обмен с ИС ЭСФ". Переходите в следующий раздел "Криптографическая библиотека" где заполняете все поля, регистрационный номер - номер Вашего продукта. После чего переходите в раздел "Пользователи ИС ЭСФ" и нажимаете создать. Указываете путь до ключа ЭЦП (AUTH) и пароль к нему. После указываете пароль от ИС ЭСФ > Проверить вход > Если все успешно, то записать и закрыть. 

Нет известных мне способов обойти поле регистрационных номеров в криптобиблиотеке, кроме как официального рег. номера.

----------

karaulaga (09.10.2021), Taraz2021 (27.01.2021)

----------


## Taraz2021

Требует обновления библиотеки криптографии. Версия 1,8 от 1 июня 2017г Не могу получить с сервера ИТС

----------


## Taraz2021

Не подскажите где найти обновления библиотеки криптографии?

----------


## coolik

> Не подскажите где найти обновления библиотеки криптографии?


После того, как укажите код вашего продукта 1С криптобиблиотека сама обновится до нужной версии. К сожалению других способов я не знаю, вам все равно понадобится регистрационный номер для настройки прямого обмена ИС ЭСФ.

----------


## ikalichkin

Внимание!!! Вышла новая версия конфигурации Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.34.1 от *27.01.2021*.
Как и всегда, обновления, *.cf и *.dt файлы вы можете скачать в профильной теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------

info_1c (28.01.2021), LcHNextGen (28.01.2021), treker666 (27.01.2021)

----------


## treker666

> Не подскажите где найти обновления библиотеки криптографии?


Скачать - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Zb6i/xreVqXNqk
потом зайти в в 1С базу - Открыть - выбрать файл нужной криптобиблиотеки - подтвердить открытие - в окне выбрать вашу фирму - выполнить - закрыть окно.
Далее - Администрирование > Общие настройки > Электронные счета-фактуры > Настройка электронных счетов-фактур. Ставите галочку на "Прямой обмен с ИС ЭСФ". Переходите в следующий раздел "Криптографическая библиотека" - Кнопка  Установить криптобиблиотеку.
Дальше  переходите в раздел "Пользователи ИС ЭСФ" и нажимаете создать. Указываете путь до ключа ЭЦП (AUTH) и пароль к нему. После указываете пароль от ИС ЭСФ > Проверить вход > Если все успешно, то записать и закрыть.

----------

bu_uka (06.09.2021), Drugoy (29.01.2021), karaulaga (09.10.2021)

----------


## treker666

> Не подскажите где найти обновления библиотеки криптографии?


Скачать - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Zb6i/xreVqXNqk
потом зайти в в 1С базу - Открыть - выбрать файл нужной криптобиблиотеки - подтвердить открытие - в окне выбрать вашу фирму - выполнить - закрыть окно.
Далее - Администрирование > Общие настройки > Электронные счета-фактуры > Настройка электронных счетов-фактур. Ставите галочку на "Прямой обмен с ИС ЭСФ". Переходите в следующий раздел "Криптографическая библиотека" - Кнопка  Установить криптобиблиотеку.
Дальше  переходите в раздел "Пользователи ИС ЭСФ" и нажимаете создать. Указываете путь до ключа ЭЦП (AUTH) и пароль к нему. После указываете пароль от ИС ЭСФ > Проверить вход > Если все успешно, то записать и закрыть.

----------

Drugoy (29.01.2021), karaulaga (09.10.2021)

----------


## rednomads

ещё один вариант, тупо перебирал вверх и вниз на 3-15 цифр, от любого известного или старого рег. номера,  цифр попадал обычно :))

----------


## jorzhik

Ребята выложите кто нибудь обновления для Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана"

----------


## kas890

Спасибо. То, что нужно.

----------


## noobmaster69

Добрый день, не подскажите где можно найти обновления для С-Рейтинг: Общепит для Казахстана 3.0?

----------


## kimok1988

> Добрый день, не подскажите где можно найти обновления для С-Рейтинг: Общепит для Казахстана 3.0?


Добрый день. после обновления они внедрили обязательную подписку , без нее не как не обновиться. на какой релиз ищите обновления?

----------


## Taraz2021

День добрый где можно найти рег. номер продукта 1С если какая ссылка или что-то др где можно скачать Поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## Виктор76

ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ...... ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ РЕЛИЗОМ ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ 39.0 ДЛЯ БУХГАЛТЕРИИ 1С 8.3.........

----------


## Хорват

> ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ...... ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ РЕЛИЗОМ ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ 39.0 ДЛЯ БУХГАЛТЕРИИ 1С 8.3.........


Добрый день. Еще не выпустили.

----------


## Хорват

> ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ...... ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ РЕЛИЗОМ ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ 39.0 ДЛЯ БУХГАЛТЕРИИ 1С 8.3.........


Добрый день. Еще не выпустили.

----------


## kimok1988

> Добрый день, не подскажите где можно найти обновления для С-Рейтинг: Общепит для Казахстана 3.0?


Добрый день. после обновления они внедрили обязательную подписку , без нее не как не обновиться. на какой релиз ищите обновления?

----------


## Alex_oit

> Ребята выложите кто нибудь обновления для Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана"


Релиз (2.0.22.11) для конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана", редакция 2.0
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8KxN/abBJQqaYU

----------


## simon1984

Привет всем, помогите с модулем виртуальный склад для управления торговым предприятием. Выложите пожалуйста.

----------


## Taraz2021

Здравствуйте как настроить прямой обмен ЭСФ в 1С Торговля для Казахстана, редакция 3.0

----------


## Taraz2021

Как настроить библиотеку криптографий в 1С Торговля для Казахстана, редакция 3.0

----------


## Taraz2021

где можно скачать Конфигурации «Управление торговлей для Казахстана» на платформе 8 ред. 3.1

----------


## ikalichkin

> ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ...... ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ РЕЛИЗОМ ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ 39.0 ДЛЯ БУХГАЛТЕРИИ 1С 8.3.........


Внимание!!! Вышла новая версия конфигурации Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.39.1 от *28.01.2021*.
Как и всегда, обновления, *.cf и *.dt файлы вы можете скачать в профильной теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------

dd444dd (29.01.2021), eldorado (28.01.2021), Krick13 (28.01.2021)

----------


## yang-faust

Всем привет!

Киньте пожалуйста обновление для "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, редакция 2.0" 2.0.21.1 от 28/01/21

----------


## bozs

> Пожалуйста


Здравствуйте, а у вас случайно нет обновлений для Сельхозки 2.0 ?
а то у меня версия 2.0.28 так и застряла...((

----------


## kimok1988

Доброе утро

Выложите  пожалуйста обновление для "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, редакция 2.0" 2.0.21.1 от 28/01/21. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## kimok1988

Доброе утро

Выложите  пожалуйста обновление для "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, редакция 2.0" 2.0.21.1 от 28/01/21. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Krick13

Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, редакция 2.0" 2.0.21.1 от 28.01.21

----------

cntkf (29.01.2021), raxmet (29.01.2021), serg_n1 (29.01.2021), Хорват (29.01.2021)

----------


## serg_n1

здравствуйте, скиньте пожалуйста ЗУП 3_1_1_67 этой версии не хватает

----------


## serg_n1

Управление СХ для казахстана https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ngse/sFEaL3HwW

----------


## cntkf

Всем привет! Поделитесь обновлением *"Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана 2.0.20.1"* от 26.01.2021.

----------

mr_alone (29.01.2021)

----------


## Taraz2021

Здравствуйте, дайте ссылку на обновление платформы 1С. Предприятия. Версия 8.3.18.1289 и обновление конфигурации 3.0.39.1 у кого есть такая информация

----------


## mr_alone

> Здравствуйте, дайте ссылку на обновление платформы 1С. Предприятия. Версия 8.3.18.1289 и обновление конфигурации 3.0.39.1 у кого есть такая информация


Обновления есть же в соседней ветке:
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....ЛОК!/page18

----------


## mr_alone

> Здравствуйте, дайте ссылку на обновление платформы 1С. Предприятия. Версия 8.3.18.1289 и обновление конфигурации 3.0.39.1 у кого есть такая информация


Обновления есть же в соседней ветке:
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....ЛОК!/page18

----------


## Taraz2021

Скиньте ссылку обновление конфигурации "Управление торговлей для Казахстана, редакция 3", релиз 3.4.4.81

----------


## coolik

> Здравствуйте, а у вас случайно нет обновлений для Сельхозки 2.0 ?
> а то у меня версия 2.0.28 так и застряла...((


Добрый вечер!
Есть. Вот  все обновления начиная с 2.0.28.4

----------

Krick13 (30.01.2021)

----------


## Taraz2021

обновление платформы 1с 8.3 версия 8.3.18.1289 у кого есть?

----------


## ikalichkin

> обновление платформы 1с 8.3 версия 8.3.18.1289 у кого есть?


Полный набор оригинальной версии: *8.3.18.1289*

----------


## ikalichkin

> здравствуйте, скиньте пожалуйста ЗУП 3_1_1_67 этой версии не хватает


*Пожалуйста*

----------


## simon1984

Привет всем, помогите с модулем виртуальный склад для управления торговым предприятием. Выложите пожалуйста.

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день кто то сталкивался  с такой ошибкой в Бухгалтерии 3.0 При отправке ЭСФ выходил следующая ошибка 

*Некорректный формат составного кода ГСВС для отслеживаемых по Виртуальному складу категорий. Номер строки: 1.*

Может нужен новый модуль ЭСФ?

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день кто то сталкивался  с такой ошибкой в Бухгалтерии 3.0 При отправке ЭСФ выходил следующая ошибка 

*Некорректный формат составного кода ГСВС для отслеживаемых по Виртуальному складу категорий. Номер строки: 1.*

Может нужен новый модуль ЭСФ?

----------


## Taraz2021

Дайте ссылку на "Управление торговлей для Казахстана, редакция 3", релиз 3.4.4.81 от 14.01.2021

----------


## Taraz2021

> Полный набор оригинальной версии: *8.3.18.1289*


Где здесь ключ регистраций продукта?

----------


## Taraz2021

Где можно скачать  конфигурация АПТЕКА ДЛЯ КАЗАХСТАНА

----------


## Taraz2021

Где можно скачать конфигурацию Розница для Казахстана версия 2.3.1.3 от 01.10.2020 скиньте ссылку пожалуйста

----------


## Taraz2021

> Полный набор оригинальной версии: *8.3.18.1289*


Оригинальная версия запрашивает ключ лицензий его нету если др способ обойти его
Скиньте если есть инструкция по обновлению платформы 1С 8.3

----------


## Taraz2021

> Оригинальная версия запрашивает ключ лицензий его нету если др способ обойти его
> Скиньте если есть инструкция по обновлению платформы 1С 8.3


Либо инструкцию или ссылку как активировать новую версию платформы 1С. 8.3

----------


## ikalichkin

> Либо инструкцию или ссылку как активировать новую версию платформы 1С. 8.3


Темы, вообще то, "шерстить" надо, одна из сотен ссылок в профильной ветке: *Эмуляторы для 8.x*

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всем привет! Поделитесь обновлением *"Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана 2.0.20.1"* от 26.01.2021.


Если ещё не нашли, раскройте спойлер
*Скрытый текст*
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/qb8N/ci96APQTn

----------

cntkf (31.01.2021), Drugoy (31.01.2021), mr_alone (01.02.2021)

----------


## cntkf

> Добрый день кто то сталкивался  с такой ошибкой в Бухгалтерии 3.0 При отправке ЭСФ выходил следующая ошибка 
> 
> *Некорректный формат составного кода ГСВС для отслеживаемых по Виртуальному складу категорий. Номер строки: 1.*
> 
> Может нужен новый модуль ЭСФ?


По коду ТН ВЭД нужно найти соответствующий код ГСВС и сравнить с кодом ГСВС, корый указан в ЭСФ.

----------

snh (01.02.2021)

----------


## Taraz2021

День добрый скиньте ссылку обновление Управление торговлей для Казахстана, редакция 3", релиз 3.4.4.81

----------

snh (01.02.2021)

----------


## Suleimanovvr

Здравствуйте. Имею Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3_0_33_5, хочу обновить до последней версии. из закрепленного сообщения в шапке вижу следующее обновление 3.0.35.07 что бы на него обновиться нужно иметь что то из этого - 3.0.33.7, 3.0.35.3. Может кто то поделиться этими версиями? Спасибо

----------


## snh

Добрый день!

Уважаемые, обновите плиз, у кого есть - *Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, редакция 2.0*
28.01.2021 - Выпущен релиз 2.0.21.1

Помогите с этой конфигурацией, буду очень признателен.

----------


## snh

Добрый день!

Уважаемые, поделитесь плиз, у кого есть - *Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, редакция 2.0*
28.01.2021 - Выпущен релиз 2.0.21.1

Помогите с этой конфигурацией, буду очень признателен.

----------


## Taraz2021

"Управление нашей фирмой для Казахстана", релиз 1.6.5.5 поделитесь если есть инфо данной конфигураций

----------


## GRGR.PLVK

ДД. установил конфиг 3_0_39_1 на 1С 8.3.18.1208 на 2 х базах, теперь периодически(довольно часто) программа аварийно закрывается, будьте осторожны, делайте бэкапы

----------


## Виктор76

ВСЕМ ДОБРОГО ДНЯ....... РЕБЯТА КТО НИБУДЬ ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ НЕФТЕБАЗОЙ ДЛЯ 8.3 ПОСЛЕДНИЙ РЕЛИЗ 3.0.8.2......

----------


## ikalichkin

Вышла новая версия конфигурации Управление торговлей для Казахстана, версия 3.4.4.83.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, при возможности...

----------


## rednomads

Добрый вечер, коллеги!
Общепит для Казахстана 3.0, с 2020г. ноября месяца сколько обновлений было? кто поделится?

----------


## rednomads

Добрый вечер, коллеги!
Общепит для Казахстана 3.0, с 2020г. ноября месяца сколько обновлений было? кто поделится?

----------


## bikini.patrick

Пожалуйста поделитесь криптобиблиотекой ЭСФ для 1с 8.2, а то все ссылке в ветке битые

----------


## Kozinak

Привет!
Можете кинуть в меня "Бух.учёт для гос.учреждений Казахстана 4.0.25.2" от 28.01.21?

----------


## Kozinak

Привет!
Можете кинуть в меня "Бух.учёт для гос.учреждений Казахстана 4.0.25.2" от 28.01.21?

----------


## rednomads

> Пожалуйста поделитесь криптобиблиотекой ЭСФ для 1с 8.2, а то все ссылке в ветке битые


https://yadi.sk/d/IdoS8kOJ5Au6Bw

----------


## ltany

Добрый день!   Поделитесь пожалуйста Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, редакция 2.0 -  2.0.21.1  от 28.01.2021 года

----------


## coolik

> ВСЕМ ДОБРОГО ДНЯ....... РЕБЯТА КТО НИБУДЬ ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ НЕФТЕБАЗОЙ ДЛЯ 8.3 ПОСЛЕДНИЙ РЕЛИЗ 3.0.8.2......


Пожалуйста




> Вышла новая версия конфигурации Управление торговлей для Казахстана, версия 3.4.4.83.
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, при возможности...


Пожалуйста




> Добрый день!   Поделитесь пожалуйста Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, редакция 2.0 -  2.0.21.1  от 28.01.2021 года


Пожалуйста

----------

dragon_vit (09.02.2021), kovsvanat (22.02.2021), ltany (02.02.2021), maxximulusa (02.02.2021), root7 (02.02.2021), rusALK (12.12.2021), Виктор76 (04.02.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Пожалуйста поделитесь криптобиблиотекой ЭСФ для 1с 8.2, а то все ссылке в ветке битые


Пожалуйста: *ESF_1.8_2*, *ESF_20190328*

----------

android.system (22.10.2021), maxximulusa (02.02.2021), Sandroid (02.02.2021), X-myRzA (04.02.2021)

----------


## Taraz2021

Вышла новая версия конфигурации Розница для Казахстана, версия 2.3.1.3 Поделитесь, пожалуйста, при возможности...

----------


## Хорват

Всем добрый вечер. Подскажите пожалуйста нет ли у кого-нибудь чего то похожего для 3.0? https://infostart.ru/public/649624/ Необходимо формировать акт сверки по нескольким договорам контрагента. Если возможно поделитесь пожалуйста. Спасибо.

----------


## Хорват

Всем добрый вечер. Подскажите пожалуйста нет ли у кого-нибудь чего то похожего для 3.0? https://infostart.ru/public/649624/ Необходимо формировать акт сверки по нескольким договорам контрагента. Если возможно поделитесь пожалуйста. Спасибо.

----------


## cntkf

Люди добрые, помогите с обновлением Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана 2.0.19.4 или Cfшником 2.0.20.1.

----------


## Alex233

помогите с 910 формой для ред 2.0 (второе полугодие 2020)

----------


## maxximulusa

ДД. Поделитесь плииз-1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана", ред. 2.0. Версия 2.0.21.2 от 03.02.2021

----------


## mr_alone

> Люди добрые, помогите с обновлением Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана 2.0.19.4 или Cfшником 2.0.20.1.


2.0.20.1
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/pEeJ/aTyv2F36G

2.0.19.4
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FaFW/EfhiAevyV

----------

cntkf (03.02.2021), root7 (03.02.2021)

----------


## mr_alone

> Люди добрые, помогите с обновлением Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана 2.0.19.4 или Cfшником 2.0.20.1.


2.0.20.1
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/pEeJ/aTyv2F36G

2.0.19.4
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FaFW/EfhiAevyV

----------

cntkf (03.02.2021), root7 (03.02.2021)

----------


## Dami

> ДД. установил конфиг 3_0_39_1 на 1С 8.3.18.1208 на 2 х базах, теперь периодически(довольно часто) программа аварийно закрывается, будьте осторожны, делайте бэкапы


Здравствуйте. Я не обновляла 1С 8.3 на 3_0_39_1. Сейчас конфигурация 3_0_38_1, но ситуация такая же. Аварийно закрывается через 5 минут работы, ничего не возможно сделать. Подскажите как быть?

----------


## eldorado

> Здравствуйте. Я не обновляла 1С 8.3 на 3_0_39_1. Сейчас конфигурация 3_0_38_1, но ситуация такая же. Аварийно закрывается через 5 минут работы, ничего не возможно сделать. Подскажите как быть?


Какая версия платформы установлена?

----------


## Dami

> Какая версия платформы установлена?


8_3_18_1208

----------


## rednomads

> 8_3_18_1208


при аварийном закрытий какое сообщение выходит? у меня только с одной базой были проблемы при обновлении, и то оказалось что сама базу повреждена была. а так, все 23базы ровно работают.

----------


## cntkf

> Здравствуйте. Я не обновляла 1С 8.3 на 3_0_39_1. Сейчас конфигурация 3_0_38_1, но ситуация такая же. Аварийно закрывается через 5 минут работы, ничего не возможно сделать. Подскажите как быть?


Последние 10 страниц https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....8F-8-x/page487

----------


## Dami

> при аварийном закрытий какое сообщение выходит? у меня только с одной базой были проблемы при обновлении, и то оказалось что сама базу повреждена была. а так, все 23базы ровно работают.


Аварийное завершение
Пожалуйста, сформируйте и отправьте отчет об ошибке с подробным описанием проблемы по ссылке ниже

Нажимаю кнопку ПЕРЕЗАПУСТИТЬ. Выходит сообщение Неверные или отсутствующие параметры соединения с информационной базой. Прекращена работа программы 1См8с Возникшая проблема привела к прекращению работы программы. Закройте эту программу. Нажимаю Закрыть программу.

----------


## Dami

> при аварийном закрытий какое сообщение выходит? у меня только с одной базой были проблемы при обновлении, и то оказалось что сама базу повреждена была. а так, все 23базы ровно работают.


Аварийное завершение
Пожалуйста, сформируйте и отправьте отчет об ошибке с подробным описанием проблемы по ссылке ниже

Нажимаю кнопку ПЕРЕЗАПУСТИТЬ. Выходит сообщение Неверные или отсутствующие параметры соединения с информационной базой. Прекращена работа программы 1См8с Возникшая проблема привела к прекращению работы программы. Закройте эту программу. Нажимаю Закрыть программу.

----------


## nurik_kz

Доброй ночи! Есть у кого-нибудь конфигурация и чистая база 1С:Рыбопереработка для Казахстана?

----------


## Taraz2021

Здравствуйте кто может поделится конфигурацией Аптека для Казахстана и её последним обновлением заранее спасибо

----------


## XMAxbIt

> ДД. Поделитесь плииз-1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана", ред. 2.0. Версия 2.0.21.2 от 03.02.2021


Также ищу данное обновление

----------


## aigar

Здравствуйте, есть у кого отчет 1-ТС для типовой бухгалтерии 83. Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## GRGR.PLVK

Это программа ругается на отсутствие лицензии, сделал как как Вам сказали отсюда - https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....8F-8-x/page487

----------


## rednomads

> Аварийное завершение
> Пожалуйста, сформируйте и отправьте отчет об ошибке с подробным описанием проблемы по ссылке ниже
> 
> Нажимаю кнопку ПЕРЕЗАПУСТИТЬ. Выходит сообщение Неверные или отсутствующие параметры соединения с информационной базой. Прекращена работа программы 1См8с Возникшая проблема привела к прекращению работы программы. Закройте эту программу. Нажимаю Закрыть программу.


вычистите полностью в ОС следы 1С и всех видов эмуляторов и менеджеров ключей, если не даётся чистка попробуйте в безопасном режиме. только потом ставьте эмуляторы и платформу.

----------


## rednomads

было ли обновление СельхозКЗ?
и есть у кого обновление между AccountingAgricultureKz_3_0_35_8_updsetup и AccountingAgricultureKz_3_0_37_4_updsetup, по логике должна быть 36я
??

----------


## McQueen1980

> Здравствуйте, есть у кого отчет 1-ТС для типовой бухгалтерии 83. Поделитесь пожалуйста.


тоже присоеденяюсь

----------


## Джеки5

Всем привет, у кого есть дополнение к обновлению 3.0.39.1 БК 3.0, там 328 форма обновилась, говорят вышло 03.02.2021

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всем привет, у кого есть дополнение к обновлению 3.0.39.1 БК 3.0, там 328 форма обновилась, говорят вышло 03.02.2021


*PROC_BPKZ30391_20210203*

----------

cntkf (04.02.2021), Corall (04.02.2021), ltany (04.02.2021), maxximulusa (04.02.2021), Raia (05.02.2021), Джеки5 (04.02.2021)

----------


## adsdima

Здравствуйте. А есть у кого-нибудь файл конфигурации (.cf) "Управление торговлей для Казахстана", редакция 3.4, версия 3.4.4.81 от 14.01.2021?

----------


## Джеки5

Спасибо

----------


## Джеки5

> *PROC_BPKZ30391_20210203*


Спасибо

----------

ltany (04.02.2021)

----------


## maxximulusa

Поделитесь плииз-1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана", ред. 2.0. Версия 2.0.21.2 от 03.02.2021

----------


## coolik

> ДД. Поделитесь плииз-1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана", ред. 2.0. Версия 2.0.21.2 от 03.02.2021





> Также ищу данное обновление


Пожалуйста

----------

cntkf (14.02.2021), ltany (04.02.2021), maxximulusa (04.02.2021), raxmet (05.02.2021), XMAxbIt (04.02.2021)

----------


## maxximulusa

Вай спасибо добрый человек)

----------


## ltany

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста выпуском дополнения для 1С: Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана 2.0 (ФНО 328.00) от 04.02.2021 г.

----------


## ltany

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста внешней формой Акта выполненных работ Р1 для Бухгалтерского учета для Казахстана, версия 3.0

----------


## Kozinak

Привет!
Можете поделиться
"Бух.учёт для гос.учреждений Казахстана 4.0.25.2" от 28.01.21?

----------


## McQueen1980

Здравствуйте, есть у кого отчет 1-ТС для типовой бухгалтерии 83. Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## nurik_kz

> было ли обновление СельхозКЗ?
> и есть у кого обновление между AccountingAgricultureKz_3_0_35_8_updsetup и AccountingAgricultureKz_3_0_37_4_updsetup, по логике должна быть 36я
> ??


Посмотрите на странице 423. Нужно поставить обновление 3.0.35.13, а после обновится до 3.0.37.4.

----------

rednomads (06.02.2021)

----------


## eldorado

> Привет!
> Можете поделиться
> "Бух.учёт для гос.учреждений Казахстана 4.0.25.2" от 28.01.21?


Бух.учёт для гос.учреждений Казахстана 4.0.25.2

----------

Kozinak (05.02.2021)

----------


## eldorado

> Привет!
> Можете поделиться
> "Бух.учёт для гос.учреждений Казахстана 4.0.25.2" от 28.01.21?


Бух.учёт для гос.учреждений Казахстана 4.0.25.2

----------


## eldorado

> Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста выпуском дополнения для 1С: Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана 2.0 (ФНО 328.00) от 04.02.2021 г.


дополнения для 1С: Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана 2.0 (ФНО 328.00) от 04.02.2021

----------

ltany (09.02.2021), Хорват (09.02.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте. А есть у кого-нибудь файл конфигурации (.cf) "Управление торговлей для Казахстана", редакция 3.4, версия 3.4.4.81 от 14.01.2021?


*TradeKZ_3.4.4.83*

----------

adsdima (08.02.2021), raxmet (08.02.2021), root7 (07.02.2021)

----------


## alanalda102

> Вышла новая версия конфигурации Розница для Казахстана, версия 2.3.1.3 Поделитесь, пожалуйста, при возможности...


http://www.unibytes.com/t4mr_E8qbhcLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

LcHNextGen (08.02.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

Вышла новая версия конфигурации Управление нашей фирмой 8 для Казахстана, версия *1.6.5.6* от 04.02.2021г.
Можно поделится? Пожалуйста!

----------


## LcHNextGen

> Вышла новая версия конфигурации Управление нашей фирмой 8 для Казахстана, версия *1.6.5.6* от 04.02.2021г.
> Можно поделится? Пожалуйста!


Присоединяюсь

----------


## LcHNextGen

> Вышла новая версия конфигурации Управление нашей фирмой 8 для Казахстана, версия *1.6.5.6* от 04.02.2021г.
> Можно поделится? Пожалуйста!


Присоединяюсь

----------


## lam_anna

Всем доброго дня

У кого нибудь есть последняя форма 200 для ЗУП 2.0?? 
кажется это form_200_00_v30_r129 или 130

Поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## lam_anna

Всем доброго дня

У кого нибудь есть последняя форма 200 для ЗУП 2.0?? 
кажется это form_200_00_v30_r129 или 130

Поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## Alex_oit

Есть у кого внешняя обработка для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" версий 2.0.34.1 ВыгрузкаВXMLЗаявленияОВвоз? Спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

> Есть у кого внешняя обработка для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" версий 2.0.34.1 ВыгрузкаВXMLЗаявленияОВвоз? Спасибо


*PROC_BPKZ20341_20210203.zip*

----------

Alex_oit (10.02.2021), cntkf (10.02.2021), Лия92 (01.03.2021)

----------


## McQueen1980

Ребята можно попросить более новую и стабильную платформу желательно РЕПАК
За ранее благодарен

----------


## McQueen1980

Ребята можно попросить более новую и стабильную платформу желательно РЕПАК
За ранее благодарен

----------


## Виктор76

всем привет........ поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой ВыгрузкаВXMLЗаявленияОВвоз  Товаров.epf для 8.3 за 2021 год............

----------


## Taraz2021

Если у кого-нибудь последняя Конфигурация Аптека для Казахстана. Поделитесь информацией пожалуйста

----------


## Taraz2021

Аптека для Казахстана если есть cf файл у кого последний

----------


## Taraz2021

Аптека для Казахстана есть у кого cf файл конфигураций

----------


## eldorado

Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 3.0 
Версия 3.0.39.2

----------

adsdima (10.02.2021), cntkf (12.02.2021), Drugoy (10.02.2021), maxximulusa (10.02.2021), Nell* (11.02.2021), vegaline (11.02.2021), Хорват (11.02.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Внимание!!!* Вышла новая версия конфигурации Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия *3.0.39.2* от *10.02.2021*.
Как и всегда, полный комплект: обновления, переход, *.cf и *.dt файлы, вы можете скачать в профильной теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------

cntkf (12.02.2021), eldorado (11.02.2021), LcHNextGen (12.02.2021), maxximulusa (11.02.2021), X-myRzA (15.02.2021), Хорват (11.02.2021)

----------


## Хорват

Всем добрый день. Кто может подсказать по сервису Проверка Контрагента в 1С. Вопрос в следующем, возможно ли получить данную функцию без подключения ИТС?

----------


## Виктор76

Всем привет. Поделитесь пожалуйста релизом Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2	2.0.22.11...........

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всем привет. Поделитесь пожалуйста релизом Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2	2.0.22.11...........


*StateAccountingKz_2_0_22_11.cf*

----------

BMWист (24.03.2021), raxmet (12.02.2021), Виктор76 (12.02.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всем добрый день. Кто может подсказать по сервису Проверка Контрагента в 1С. Вопрос в следующем, возможно ли получить данную функцию без подключения ИТС?


Официальная ссылка на *https://1c.kz/news/detail/138032/*



```
УСЛОВИЯ ИСПОЛЬЗОВАНИЯ

Для использования "1С:Контрагент для Казахстана" необходимо:

являться зарегистрированным пользователем программ Фирмы "1С";
зарегистрировать программу в "Личном кабинете" на Портале 1С:ИТС (https://portal.1c.ru/software);
подключить интернет-поддержку в программе системы "1С:Предприятие" (https://portal.1c.ru/download/public...truction.pdf);
установить специальное расширение для вашей программы "1С:Предприятие". Расширение доступно для скачивания на Портале 1С:ИТС.
```

Кому надо, тестируйте: *Контрагент для Казахстана.zip*.

----------

666Rebel666 (12.02.2021), cntkf (12.02.2021), Drugoy (12.02.2021), eldorado (12.02.2021), Nell* (15.02.2021), root7 (13.02.2021), sergo421 (12.02.2021), Хорват (12.02.2021)

----------


## LcHNextGen

Ещё бы ERP и УНФ последние версии и будет всем счатье :)

----------


## eldorado

> Ещё бы ERP и УНФ последние версии и будет всем счатье :)


Управление нашей фирмой 8 для Казахстана, версия 1.6.5.6 оно?

----------

ikalichkin (12.02.2021), LcHNextGen (15.02.2021)

----------


## eldorado

> Официальная ссылка на *https://1c.kz/news/detail/138032/*
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> УСЛОВИЯ ИСПОЛЬЗОВАНИЯ
> 
> Для использования "1С:Контрагент для Казахстана" необходимо:
> 
> ...


Без лицензии работать никак не будет?

----------


## eldorado

Последнюю неделю постоянно задваивает посты

----------


## helpmehelp

Доброго времени суток.
ищу типовую конфигурацию УПП 1.3.20.5 (НЕ обновление а сама конфа.)
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Без лицензии работать никак не будет?


Нет, нужна подписка, увы...

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго времени суток.
> ищу типовую конфигурацию УПП 1.3.20.5 (НЕ обновление а сама конфа.)
> Заранее спасибо.


Дайте пожалуйста апдейт  1.3.20.5 - выложу файл конфигурации с файлом выгрузки...

----------


## helpmehelp

К сожелению нету.

----------


## eldorado

> Дайте пожалуйста апдейт  1.3.20.5 - выложу файл конфигурации с файлом выгрузки...


Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана, версия 1.3.20.5
Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана, версия 1.3.21.1

----------

ikalichkin (13.02.2021), Rinch (14.04.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго времени суток.
> ищу типовую конфигурацию УПП 1.3.20.5 (НЕ обновление а сама конфа.)


Только для Вас: *EnterpriseKz_1.3.20.5.cf*

*Внимание!!!* Полный комплект УПП для Казахстана, редакция 1.3, версия *1.3.21.1* от *28.01.2021*, вы можете скачать в профильной теме:
*1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------


## Aibat1994

Добрый день коллеги поделитесь пожалуйста любые матнриалы по программам Мекеме бюджетирование план рование и финансирование

----------


## GoldenScrew

Здравствуйте.
Возникла проблема с базой конфигурации 1с Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 8.3
А именно
версия конфигурации поставщика, которая показывается по следующемму пути "Конфигурация" ---> "Поддержка" ---> "Обновить конфигурацию"
яляется *3.0.39.1*
однако версия самой конфигурации, доступная на вкладке "О программе" является *3.0.33.6*

Как восстановить базу данных и обновиться до последней версии 3.0.39.1?

Не уверен, что действую верно, но прочитал, что необходимо иметь файл с расширением **.cf*, в закреплённом сообщении с ссылками, н*е нашёл подходящего файла с расширением *.cf для обновления 3.0.33.6. Поделитесь кто-нибудь?*
Обновления, скачиваемые по ссылке https://releases.1c.ru/ имеют расширения .cfu.
*И вообще правильно ли Я пытаюсь восстановить информационную базу для дальнейшего её обновления?* Жду скорейшего ответа, заранее благодарен.

----------


## rtrg456082

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать последнюю конфигурацию для некоммерческого предприятия

----------


## Dami

> Ребята можно попросить более новую и стабильную платформу желательно РЕПАК
> За ранее благодарен


Здравствуйте. Где скачать платформу 8.3.18.1289 стабильную? с ключом?

----------


## aigar

> Здравствуйте. Где скачать платформу 8.3.18.1289 стабильную? с ключом?


Здравствуйте. Посмотрите тут http://www.unibytes.com/folder/rdTaxxAAlj-B

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте.
> Возникла проблема с базой конфигурации 1с Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 8.3
> А именно
> версия конфигурации поставщика, которая показывается по следующемму пути "Конфигурация" ---> "Поддержка" ---> "Обновить конфигурацию"
> яляется *3.0.39.1*
> однако версия самой конфигурации, доступная на вкладке "О программе" является *3.0.33.6*
> 
> Как восстановить базу данных и обновиться до последней версии 3.0.39.1?
> 
> ...


В вашем случае цепочка обновлений может выглядеть так:
3.0.33.6  ->   3.0.35.5  ->   3.0.35.10 ->  3.0.37.1  ->  3.0.38.1  ->  3.0.39.1   ->  3.0.39.2,   ИЛИ,
как Вы и писали, обновится через **.cf*. НО! Это *всё* (и даже больше, листать по темам _надыть_) найдёте в другой, профильной теме: 

*1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------


## ikalichkin

> Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать последнюю конфигурацию для некоммерческого предприятия


Извините ради бога! А где Вы видели конфигурацию НКО для Казахстана???

----------


## Виктор76

ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ. ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2/ 2.0.23.7

----------


## rednomads

> Здравствуйте.
> Возникла проблема с базой конфигурации 1с Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 8.3
> А именно
> версия конфигурации поставщика, которая показывается по следующемму пути "Конфигурация" ---> "Поддержка" ---> "Обновить конфигурацию"
> яляется *3.0.39.1*
> однако версия самой конфигурации, доступная на вкладке "О программе" является *3.0.33.6*
> 
> Как восстановить базу данных и обновиться до последней версии 3.0.39.1?
> 
> ...


скорее всего при обновлений базы, после каждого обновления не запускали отладку (F5 в конфигураторе) вследствие чего часто вижу такие базы. Проведите поэтапное обновление(создать резервную копию), с запуском отладки после каждой версии обновления (можно тест ещё провести), делайте бэкап после каждого удачного обновления. или используйте.

----------


## LcHNextGen

Можете поделиться "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана" версия 2.0.23.7
Новое в версии 2.0.23.7

----------


## shpatel7

Добрый день. поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть релизом (1.6.5.6) для конфигурации «Управление нашей фирмой для Казахстана» редакция 1.6. желательно чистой базой

----------


## LcHNextGen

> Добрый день. поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть релизом (1.6.5.6) для конфигурации «Управление нашей фирмой для Казахстана» редакция 1.6. желательно чистой базой


Шаблон конфигурации "Управление нашей фирмой для Казахстана", версия 1.6.5.6, без дэмо.

----------

root7 (17.02.2021), shpatel7 (16.02.2021)

----------


## GoldenScrew

> В вашем случае цепочка обновлений может выглядеть так:
> 3.0.33.6  ->   3.0.35.5  ->   3.0.35.10 ->  3.0.37.1  ->  3.0.38.1  ->  3.0.39.1   ->  3.0.39.2,   ИЛИ,
> как Вы и писали, обновится через **.cf*. НО! Это *всё* (и даже больше, листать по темам _надыть_) найдёте в другой, профильной теме: 
> 
> *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*


Не получается обновиться, пишет, что обновление 3.0.35.4 не подойдет, так как он сейчас определяет версию, как 3.0.39.1
ещё раз повторю,
*версия конфигурации поставщика, которая показывается по следующемму пути "Конфигурация" ---> "Поддержка" ---> "Обновить конфигурацию"
яляется 3.0.39.1
однако версия самой конфигурации, доступная на вкладке "О программе" является 3.0.33.6*

Как всё же быть? Обновиться через *.cf - это какую мне версию тогда скачать? В идеале ссылку.

----------


## GoldenScrew

> скорее всего при обновлений базы, после каждого обновления не запускали отладку (F5 в конфигураторе) вследствие чего часто вижу такие базы. Проведите поэтапное обновление(создать резервную копию), с запуском отладки после каждой версии обновления (можно тест ещё провести), делайте бэкап после каждого удачного обновления. или используйте.


Да, действительно не запускалась отладка.
А запуская её сейчас, выдаёт ошибку:

_РегистрСведений.УдалитьОб  астиДанных: Register without dimensions, resources, and attributes: 
Errors detected when checking metadata
Operation cannot be performed.
_

Как теперь восстановить базу?

*версия конфигурации поставщика, которая показывается по следующемму пути "Конфигурация" ---> "Поддержка" ---> "Обновить конфигурацию"
яляется 3.0.39.1
однако версия самой конфигурации, доступная на вкладке "О программе" является 3.0.33.6*

----------


## Виктор76

Можете поделиться "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана" версия 2.0.23.7

----------


## Наталья*

"Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана", версия 4.0.25.2 от 28.01.2021г. можно чистую базу ?

----------


## Виктор76

Можете поделиться "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана" версия 2.0.23.7

----------


## eldorado

> Можете поделиться "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана" версия 2.0.23.7


"Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана" версия 2.0.23.7

----------

ikalichkin (17.02.2021), LcHNextGen (17.02.2021), raxmet (16.02.2021)

----------


## eldorado

Управление торговлей для Казахстана, редакция 3, версия 3.4.4.85

----------

cntkf (16.02.2021), ikalichkin (17.02.2021), LcHNextGen (17.02.2021), raxmet (16.02.2021), topridder (22.02.2021), XMAxbIt (17.02.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Не получается обновиться, пишет, что обновление 3.0.35.4 не подойдет, так как он сейчас определяет версию, как 3.0.39.1
> ещё раз повторю,
> *версия конфигурации поставщика, которая показывается по следующемму пути "Конфигурация" ---> "Поддержка" ---> "Обновить конфигурацию"
> яляется 3.0.39.1
> однако версия самой конфигурации, доступная на вкладке "О программе" является 3.0.33.6*
> 
> Как всё же быть? Обновиться через *.cf - это какую мне версию тогда скачать? В идеале ссылку.


1) Скачайте с моего поста *поста* последний, для *3.0.39.2* файл конфигурации *.CF

2) Конфигуратор-Конфигурация-Открыть конфигурацию-Поддержка-Настройка поддержки-Включить возможность изменения. Везде устанавливаем "Объект поставщика снят с поддержки", это НЕ СТРАШНО, поддержка после загрузки  CF-файла ВОССТАНОВИТСЯ!!! Ждём отработку изменений, закрываем окно поддержки.

3) Конфигурация-Загрузить конфигурацию из файла, после чего выбираем CF-файл, ждём окончания загрузки, соглашаемся с принятием изменений, ВСЁ!!!

4) В вашем первоначальном случае не обновлена конфигурация самой ИБ (3.0.33.6), а версия загруженной конфигурации - 3.0.39.1, они РАЗНЫЕ!
А решается элементарно -  Конфигурация-Открыть конфигурацию и нажать *F7*, конфигурация ИБ тут же обновится, после принятия изменений...
Надеюсь, все вопросы исчерпаны? -)))

----------

GoldenScrew (25.02.2021), karaulaga (20.08.2022), olechka1975 (21.02.2021), vislayer (07.07.2021)

----------


## McQueen1980

ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ. ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ Аптека для Казахстана, редакция	2.3.3.7 и более ранней

----------


## papulik

Добрый день. Может кто то поделится ключиком для Нефтебазы?

----------


## aslay

Добрый день. Есть у кого не глючная платформа 8.3.16.1063. А то запарила, то ключ не обнаружен то еще какая ошибка

----------


## XMAxbIt

Доброго времени суток всем. Очень ищу "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана" версии 2.0.20.1 от 29.04.2020 и 2.0.20.2 от 05.05.2020. Без них не устанавливается 2.0.21.1
 (((

----------


## aslay

> Доброго времени суток всем. Очень ищу "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана" версии 2.0.20.1 от 29.04.2020 и 2.0.20.2 от 05.05.2020. Без них не устанавливается 2.0.21.1
>  (((


*cfu устроит? или сф нужен?

----------


## aslay

2.0.20.1 накатывается на 2.0.19.2, но и 20.0.20.2 накатывается на 19 версию. так что наверное тебе 1 нужен. https://dropmefiles.com/RFDi7

----------

XMAxbIt (18.02.2021)

----------


## olechka1975

А что делать, если при обновлении с 2.0.33.2 на 3.0.30.1 не активна кнопка ПРИНЯТЬ - принятия изменений в реорганизации информации) Уже устала искать(((

----------


## Алисеенко Марк

Приветствую всех форумчан. Есть у кого-нить форма 328 для Бухгалтерии версии 3.0.39.1 или 3.0.39.2?
Всем здравствовать

----------


## Алисеенко Марк

> А что делать, если при обновлении с 2.0.33.2 на 3.0.30.1 не активна кнопка ПРИНЯТЬ - принятия изменений в реорганизации информации) Уже устала искать(((


Возможно в правах у пользователя не проставлены все галочки в правах. Полные права, администрирование и т д

----------


## alexandr_ll

> А что делать, если при обновлении с 2.0.33.2 на 3.0.30.1 не активна кнопка ПРИНЯТЬ - принятия изменений в реорганизации информации) Уже устала искать(((


В списке изменений найти строку с ошибкой, не позволяющей принять изменения (отмечено красным). Исправить ошибку. Часто помогает тестирование  исправление (в конфигураторе - Администрирование)

----------

olechka1975 (21.02.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

> А что делать, если при обновлении с 2.0.33.2 на 3.0.30.1 не активна кнопка ПРИНЯТЬ - принятия изменений в реорганизации информации) Уже устала искать(((


В 2.0 у пользователя должны быть *Администрирование системы* и *Полные права*!
А почему бы, сразу не обновить на *3.0.37.1* ???

----------

olechka1975 (21.02.2021)

----------


## rednomads

Добрый день, коллеги. 
Сельхоз конфигурация какая версия последняя, 3,0,37,4? новее есть?

----------


## rednomads

Добрый день, коллеги. 
Сельхоз конфигурация какая версия последняя, 3,0,37,4? новее есть?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, коллеги. 
> Сельхоз конфигурация какая версия последняя, 3,0,37,4? новее есть?


*AccountingAgricultureKz_3_0_38_3_updsetup.exe*

----------

rednomads (19.02.2021)

----------


## rednomads

> *AccountingAgricultureKz_3_0_38_3_updsetup.exe*


Спасибо большое, а это самое последнее обновление на сегодня?

----------


## rednomads

> *AccountingAgricultureKz_3_0_38_3_updsetup.exe*


Спасибо большое, а это самое последнее обновление на сегодня?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Спасибо большое, а это самое последнее обновление на сегодня?


Нет, последняя - 3.0.*39.3* от 10.02.2021. Было бы очень хорошо получить её, если, конечно, поделятся щедрые люди...

----------


## rednomads

Дорогие форумчане, поделитесь пожалуйста  обновлением AccountingAgricultureKz_3_0_39_3.

----------


## olechka1975

> В 2.0 у пользователя должны быть *Администрирование системы* и *Полные права*!
> А почему бы, сразу не обновить на *3.0.37.1* ???


Спасибо за помощь!!! Все получилось!!!

----------


## olechka1975

> В 2.0 у пользователя должны быть *Администрирование системы* и *Полные права*!
> А почему бы, сразу не обновить на *3.0.37.1* ???


Спасибо за помощь!!! Все получилось!!!

----------


## ikalichkin

Доброй ночи, друзья!
Обновлением "Управление торговлей для Казахстана, редакция 3", версия *3.4.4.85* от 16.02.2021 угостите пожалуйста!

----------


## XMAxbIt

Добрый день всем. Может не в этой ветке пишу, но обратились ко мне с такой задачей. У знакомых 1С 7.7 Торговля и склад для Казахстана (7.70.027). Хотят перейти на 1С 8ку. Что лучше им выбрать? Розницу для Казахстана? Управление торговлей для Казахстана? Я честно говоря, только устанавливал обновление для 1С Бухгалтерии. Сам не работал в 1С. Когда то давно я им говорил что надо перейти, но теперь вот они решили из-за ЭСФ. Я так понимаю что перенести номенклатуру будет очень сложно, так?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день всем. Может не в этой ветке пишу, но обратились ко мне с такой задачей. У знакомых 1С 7.7 Торговля и склад для Казахстана (7.70.027). Хотят перейти на 1С 8ку. Что лучше им выбрать? Розницу для Казахстана? Управление торговлей для Казахстана? Я честно говоря, только устанавливал обновление для 1С Бухгалтерии. Сам не работал в 1С. Когда то давно я им говорил что надо перейти, но теперь вот они решили из-за ЭСФ. Я так понимаю что перенести номенклатуру будет очень сложно, так?


Управление торговлей - мультивалютная, официальный перенос 7.7 -> УТ2 -> УТ3.
Просто номенклатуру перенести - есть специальные обработки:

https://infostart.ru/public/190384/ - *скачать*, *скачать 5.12*

https://infostart.ru/public/275333/ - *скачать*

P.S. Обработки не свежие, может придётся допиливать...

----------

cntkf (23.02.2021), XMAxbIt (23.02.2021)

----------


## XMAxbIt

Огромное спасибо тебе человечище!!! Попробую разобраться.

----------


## sergo421

Добрый день, Нужна обработка "Выгрузка в XML Заявления О Ввозе Товаров.epf"
для 1С:Бухгалтерия версии 3.0.39

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, Нужна обработка "Выгрузка в XML Заявления О Ввозе Товаров.epf"
> для 1С:Бухгалтерия версии 3.0.39


Для БП 3.0.39.*2* она не  нужна! Ну а если нужна, то PROC_BPKZ*3.0.39.1*_20210203.zip

----------

sergo421 (24.02.2021)

----------


## Taraz2021

День добрый коллеги очень интересует Конфигурация Розница для Казахстана редакция 2.3, есть кто может поделиться

----------


## ikalichkin

> День добрый коллеги очень интересует Конфигурация Розница для Казахстана редакция 2.3, есть кто может поделиться


Ох, молодой, определился бы, с чем работаем? Недавно на ФОРУМЕ, и,  так быстро рассчитываете на помощь?
*RetailKz_2_3_1_3_updsetup.exe*, ну, и,  или CF-файл: *retail_2.3.1.3.cf*

----------


## Taraz2021

Спасибо большое добрый человек!

----------


## Taraz2021

Вышло обновление платформы 1С.предприятия. Версия 8.3.18.1334! Кто может поделиться им

----------


## eldorado

> Вышло обновление платформы 1С.предприятия. Версия 8.3.18.1334! Кто может поделиться им


вам оригинальный дистрибутив нужен?

----------


## eldorado

Технологическая платформа 8.3, версия 8.3.18.1334

----------


## valery110

Ребята всем привет. Будьте любезны файл cf для аптеки. Файла конфигурации нет, и конфы тоже нет под рукой. Буду признателен если последнюю версию конфы сможете дать. Благодарю

----------


## ikalichkin

Обновление "Управление торговлей для Казахстана, редакция 3", версия 3.4.4.*85* от 16.02.2021, вышло по нынешним временам ДАВНО!
Поделитесь, если МОЖНО, пожалуйста...
Прошу простить меня за откровения, но, *eldorado*, на ВАС уповаю...

----------


## trubb

присоединюсь - комплексная автоматизация 2.4.4.85 от 17 февраля нужна

----------


## McQueen1980

ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ. ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ Аптека для Казахстана, редакция 2.3.3.7 и более ранней

----------


## yellowking89

Ребят, всем привет. Я в этом деле новичок. Подскажите как установить последнею версию 1с Бухалтерия для Казахстана с нуля. Или хотя бы где ее скачать.

----------


## GoldenScrew

> Ребят, всем привет. Я в этом деле новичок. Подскажите как установить последнею версию 1с Бухалтерия для Казахстана с нуля. Или хотя бы где ее скачать.


Здравствуйте!
На первой странице этой темы есть все необходимые ссылки
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....B0%D0%BD%D0%B0

Вам необходима установить технологическую платформу и далее конфигурацию, подходящую к ней.

----------


## GoldenScrew

> Ребят, всем привет. Я в этом деле новичок. Подскажите как установить последнею версию 1с Бухалтерия для Казахстана с нуля. Или хотя бы где ее скачать.


Здравствуйте!
На первой странице этой темы есть все необходимые ссылки
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....B0%D0%BD%D0%B0

Вам необходима установить технологическую платформу и далее конфигурацию, подходящую к ней.

----------


## Taraz2021

День добрый коллеги кто может дать ссылку на конфигурацию 1С. Предприятие Автосервис или 1С. Предприятие Магазин автозапчастей. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## maxximulusa

> Обновление "Управление торговлей для Казахстана, редакция 3", версия 3.4.4.*85* от 16.02.2021, вышло по нынешним временам ДАВНО!
> Поделитесь, если МОЖНО, пожалуйста...
> Прошу простить меня за откровения, но, *eldorado*, на ВАС уповаю...


https://dropmefiles.com/MVm4Q

----------

DmVit (26.02.2021), ikalichkin (27.02.2021), Soadik (27.02.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

> День добрый коллеги кто может дать ссылку на конфигурацию 1С. Предприятие Автосервис или 1С. Предприятие Магазин автозапчастей. Заранее спасибо.


Только *РОССИЙСКИЕ* конфигурации:

*Конфигурация "1С Предприятие 8. Автосервис, редакция 1.6", версия 1.6.23.86 от 04.12.2020* 

*КОМПЛЕКТ* (1.6.20.159 - 1.6.23.86): *ссылка*,  *зеркало*


Есть и не отученный магазин:

*Конфигурация "Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей, редакция 2.3, Версия 2.3.6.28 от 29.12.2020*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *зеркало*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *зеркало*

----------


## Taraz2021

Спасибо большое очень признателен Вам

----------


## aslanbai

Доброе утро уважаемые коллеги поделитесь пожалуйста Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция  4.0.23.1 , и  4.0.26.2

----------


## Arekanzi

Не могу скачать ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3.18.1334 от 15.02.2021

----------


## aslanbai

поделитесь пожалуйста Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана", версия 4.0.25.2 от 28.01.2021г. или 4.0.26.2  можно чистую базу

----------


## Taraz2021

Коллеги скиньте ссылку на Технологической Платформу 8.2.19.130 - 32 и 64 bit.

----------


## nurik_kz

Добрый вечер! Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением 3.0.39.4 для 1С 8.3 Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия )

----------


## aslanbai

Поделитесь пожалуйста очень нужна обновлением Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0.23.1

----------


## eldorado

> Поделитесь пожалуйста очень нужна обновлением Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0.23.1



Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0.23.1 от 28.07.20 
(Зачем такая старая вам?)
После этого релиза еще 4 новых вышло 
4.0.24.4 от 26.11.20
4.0.24.5 от 29.12.20
4.0.25.2 от 28.01.21
4.0.26.2 от 24.02.21

----------


## bbiko

Здравствуйте  
нужна Учет родительской оплаты и питания в детских учреждениях» как модуль к Бхгалтерии

----------


## bbiko

Здравствуйте  
нужна Учет родительской оплаты и питания в детских учреждениях» как модуль к Бхгалтерии

----------


## aslanbai

Большой Спасибо за помощь для обновления нужен

----------


## aslanbai

Заранее спасибо Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана", версия  4.0.26.2 от 24.02.21 ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ

----------


## JuventasNux

Добрый день!
Может у кого есть обработка или конфа по формированию и печати путевых листов для 1С 8.3 Бухгалтерия Казахстана? 
Поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## JuventasNux

Добрый день!
Может у кого есть обработка или конфа по формированию и печати путевых листов для 1С 8.3 Бухгалтерия Казахстана? 
Поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## McQueen1980

ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ. ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ очень нужно пожалуйста Аптека для Казахстана, редакция 2.3.3.7 и более ранней

----------


## Битбокс

Добрый день всем, вообще реально найти 1С:Документооборот 8 для Казахстана. ПРОФ тут?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день всем, вообще реально найти 1С:Документооборот 8 для Казахстана. ПРОФ тут?


Найти то можно, но вот ПРОФ версию для РК? Есть КОРП, да и древняя, к тому же: *DocMngCorpKz_2.0.1.2_setup.zip*

----------


## eldorado

> Найти то можно, но вот ПРОФ версию для РК? Есть КОРП, да и древняя, к тому же: *DocMngCorpKz_2.0.1.2_setup.zip*


С КОРП могу помочь если нужно

----------


## eldorado

> Заранее спасибо Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана", версия  4.0.26.2 от 24.02.21 ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ


Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана", версия  4.0.26.2 от 24.02.21

----------

Kozinak (03.03.2021)

----------


## eldorado

> С КОРП могу помочь если нужно


Документооборот КОРП для Казахстана версия 2.0.2.1
Документооборот КОРП для Казахстана версия 2.0.3.1
Документооборот КОРП для Казахстана версия 2.0.4.1

----------

666Rebel666 (02.03.2021), ikalichkin (02.03.2021), LcHNextGen (04.03.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

*eldorado*, ещё раз спасибо, и, с вашего позволения:

*Комплект (upd+cf+dt) Документооборота ,  версии 2.0.4.1 МОЖНО скачать,*

как и ВСЕГДА, а профильной теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------

LcHNextGen (04.03.2021)

----------


## Виктор76

ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ. РЕБЯТА ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ ПОСЛЕДНЕЙ КОНФИГУРАЦИЕЙ РОЗНИЦЫ ЧИСТОЙ БАЗОЙ.

----------


## lora_021

> Для БП 3.0.39.*2* она не  нужна! Ну а если нужна, то PROC_BPKZ*3.0.39.1*_20210203.zip


ДД! А для 2.0.34.1 есть? Поделитесь пжл

----------


## lora_021

> Для БП 3.0.39.*2* она не  нужна! Ну а если нужна, то PROC_BPKZ*3.0.39.1*_20210203.zip


ДД! А для 2.0.34.1 есть? Поделитесь пжл

----------


## eldorado

Добрый вечер. Есть кто шарит в 1с 7.7 торговля и склад?
Upd:
Авторитетный прогер с форума сказал что я много хочу ( неполучится) и даже объяснил почему)))
Поэтому вопрос снят

----------


## eldorado

> ДД! А для 2.0.34.1 есть? Поделитесь пжл


есть для 2.0.34.1

----------

lora_021 (10.03.2021)

----------


## eldorado

Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.1.1.70

----------

Drugoy (03.03.2021), ikalichkin (03.03.2021)

----------


## horikawa

привет.
у кого есть комплексная автоматизация 2.4.4.85 
поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## horikawa

привет.
у кого есть комплексная автоматизация 2.4.4.85 
поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## eldorado

> привет.
> у кого есть комплексная автоматизация 2.4.4.85 
> поделитесь пожалуйста!


Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана, версия 2.4.4.85

----------

666Rebel666 (03.03.2021), DmVit (04.03.2021), horikawa (03.03.2021), ikalichkin (03.03.2021), LcHNextGen (04.03.2021), trubb (05.03.2021)

----------


## eldorado

Глюк опять

----------


## ikalichkin

> ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ. РЕБЯТА ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ ПОСЛЕДНЕЙ КОНФИГУРАЦИЕЙ РОЗНИЦЫ ЧИСТОЙ БАЗОЙ.


*RetailKz_2.3.1.3_NEW.dt*

----------


## ikalichkin

*eldorado*, как всегда, респект! Ну, и,  обычно, комплект:

*Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана, Версия 2.4.4.85 от 17.02.2021*

СКАЧИВАЕМ, как и ВСЕГДА, а профильной теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------


## влад666

у кого есть релиз (2.0.23.7) для конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана", редакция 2.0 ?

----------


## Taraz2021

Вопрос кто знает если Конфигурация Бух учёт в строительстве для Казахстана кто может поделиться информацией

----------


## Taraz2021

День добрый всем! Очень нужна Конфигурация Бухгалтерия строительной организации для Казахстана. Редакция 3.0 дайте ссылку пожалуйста. Спасибо заранее

----------


## ikalichkin

> Вопрос кто знает если Конфигурация Бух учёт в строительстве для Казахстана кто может поделиться информацией


*BSOKz_3.0.9.3_setup.zip*

----------


## Taraz2021

> *BSOKz_3.0.9.3_setup.zip*


Не работает, есть ли рабочая cf Конфигурация

----------


## ikalichkin

> Не работает, есть ли рабочая cf Конфигурация


Нет, Вы попросили - я выложил, про "отученность" от защиты, и разговора не было...

----------


## ikalichkin

Delete! Crazy forum!!!

----------


## eldorado

> у кого есть релиз (2.0.23.7) для конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана", редакция 2.0 ?


Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2, версия 2.0.23.7

----------

raxmet (04.03.2021), влад666 (09.03.2021)

----------


## Taraz2021

> Нет, Вы попросили - я выложил, про "отученность" от защиты, и разговора не было...


Может я неправильно уточнил, но если есть такая Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия строительной организации для Казахстана" может кто поделиться рабочей версией

----------


## Taraz2021

> Может я неправильно уточнил, но если есть такая Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия строительной организации для Казахстана" может кто поделиться рабочей версией


dt либо cf файл конфигурации

----------


## Taraz2021

Поделитесь конфигурацией "Бухгалтерия строительной организации для Казахстана" есть у кого?

----------


## Taraz2021

Подскажите можно ли сделать конвертацию 7.7 на 8.3 и как это правильно сделать.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Подскажите можно ли сделать конвертацию 7.7 на 8.3 и как это правильно сделать.


Руководство и необходимые файлы ищем в каталоге шаблонов: \1c\accountingkz\3_0_39_2\Синхронизаци  я данных\*БУК, ред.2.5*

Самое простое - перенести остатки, например на 01.01.2021 года.

Но, правила касаются последней версии: 7.70.283. Нужно предварительно 7.7 обновить, если у Вас она типовая, а затем, на конвертацию!
Либо быть программистом, и переделать правила обмена *Acc77_81.xml* и обработку выгрузки *V77Exp.ert*.
Ну, и самый простой вариант - НЕ конвертировать проблемные счета и сведения (счета 1310, 1330 - не проблемные, а 3350, 32хх  - проблемные, порядок = *6300*). Потом руками в 1С8 "добить" не перенесённые остатки.

----------


## Taraz2021

> Руководство и необходимые файлы ищем в каталоге шаблонов: \1c\accountingkz\3_0_39_2\Синхронизаци  я данных\*БУК, ред.2.5*
> 
> Самое простое - перенести остатки, например на 01.01.2021 года.
> 
> Но, правила касаются последней версии: 7.70.283. Нужно предварительно 7.7 обновить, если у Вас она типовая, а затем, на конвертацию!
> Либо быть программистом, и переделать правила обмена *Acc77_81.xml* и обработку выгрузки *V77Exp.ert*.
> Ну, и самый простой вариант - НЕ конвертировать проблемные счета и сведения (счета 1310, 1330 - не проблемные, а 3350, 32хх  - проблемные, порядок = *6300*). Потом руками в 1С8 "добить" не перенесённые остатки.


Спасибо но думаю лучше сделать через обработку загрузки данных из табличного документа

----------


## влад666

спасибо!!!

----------


## eldorado

Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.39.3

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, в т.ч. БАЗОВАЯ, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.39.3 от 09.03.2021*

Скачиваем КОМПЛЕКТ, как и ВСЕГДА, а профильной теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------

cntkf (16.03.2021), Drugoy (10.03.2021), eldorado (09.03.2021), root7 (15.03.2021)

----------


## Taraz2021

Подскажите если средство обхода или спец отладка защиты СЛК не могу запустить конфигурацию Бухгалтерия строительной организации редакция 3.1

----------


## Taraz2021

Может кто нибудь выложить "отученный" Бухгалтерию строительной организации для Казахстана?

----------


## lora_021

> есть для 2.0.34.1


Спасибо огромное!!!!

----------


## trubb

внешний модуль СНТ к комплексной автоматизации уже существует?

----------


## eldorado

только 328 выложили и все

----------

trubb (14.03.2021)

----------


## Taraz2021

День добрый может кто нибудь выложить "отученный" Бухгалтерию строительной организации для Казахстана?

----------


## Nastya_sh

Всем добрый вечер. Для 1С Бухгалтерия 3.0, есть ли Внешняя обработка Выгрузка в XML заявления о ввозе товаров, формы 328.00, версия 328_00_v10_r112 или подходит 328_00_v10_r108 от 31.01.2021 обновления 3.0.39.1?

----------


## masha_gamm

Всем здравствуйте. Поделитесь не обновлениям, а самой базой 8.2 последней версии

----------


## Taraz2021

> Ох, молодой, определился бы, с чем работаем? Недавно на ФОРУМЕ, и,  так быстро рассчитываете на помощь?
> *RetailKz_2_3_1_3_updsetup.exe*, ну, и,  или CF-файл: *retail_2.3.1.3.cf*


Спасибо от молодого!

----------


## McQueen1980

ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ. ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ очень нужно пожалуйста Аптека для Казахстана, редакция 2.3.3.7 и более ранней

----------


## GRGR.PLVK

Здравствуйте. Есть у кого form_328_00_v10_r113 для 1С?

----------


## eldorado

Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2, версия 2.0.24.5

----------

666Rebel666 (19.03.2021), BMWист (24.03.2021), ikalichkin (20.03.2021), LcHNextGen (25.03.2021), raxmet (20.03.2021)

----------


## mozambic

Доброго дня всем! Поздравляю всех с весенним праздником "Наурыз"!!! Ищу криптобиблиотеку для Управления Торговлей для Казахстана "Редакция 3".

----------


## Taraz2021

Всех с праздником! Очень необходима внешняя обработка печатных форм штрих кода в наклодных 1С 8.3 Бухгалтерия ред 3.0 Дайте ссылку пожалуйста

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго дня всем! Поздравляю всех с весенним праздником "Наурыз"!!! Ищу криптобиблиотеку для Управления Торговлей для Казахстана "Редакция 3".


*ESF_20190328.zip*

----------


## BMWист

Добрый день. Кто-нибудь может поделиться релизом обновления для госпредприятий казахстана 2.0.23.7?

----------


## BMWист

> Всем здравствуйте. Поделитесь не обновлениям, а самой базой 8.2 последней версии


 База 8.2.0.34.1

----------

masha_gamm (26.03.2021)

----------


## eldorado

> Добрый день. Кто-нибудь может поделиться релизом обновления для госпредприятий казахстана 2.0.23.7?


Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2, версия 2.0.23.7

----------

BMWист (24.03.2021)

----------


## eldorado

Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0 Версия 3.0.39

Новое в версии 3.0.39.4
Интеграция с информационной системой ЭСФ
Увеличена длинна поля G3/1 "Наименование в соответствии с Декларацией на товары или Заявлением о ввозе товаров" в документе ЭСФ и всех зависимых справочниках.
Актуализировано состояние длинны и точности количественных полей разделов G4 "Пиво и пивные напитки" и G5 "Алкогольная продукция (кроме пива и пивного напитка)" документов СНТ.
Добавлена возможность выбора единицы измерения "Литр" для раздела G4 "Пиво и пивные напитки".

----------

Хорват (25.03.2021)

----------


## eldorado

> Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2, версия 2.0.23.7


крайнюю версию 2.0.39.1 я уже выкладывал

----------


## eldorado

> Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0 Версия 3.0.39
> 
> Новое в версии 3.0.39.4
> Интеграция с информационной системой ЭСФ
> Увеличена длинна поля G3/1 "Наименование в соответствии с Декларацией на товары или Заявлением о ввозе товаров" в документе ЭСФ и всех зависимых справочниках.
> Актуализировано состояние длинны и точности количественных полей разделов G4 "Пиво и пивные напитки" и G5 "Алкогольная продукция (кроме пива и пивного напитка)" документов СНТ.
> Добавлена возможность выбора единицы измерения "Литр" для раздела G4 "Пиво и пивные напитки".


1C ники решили видимо раз в неделю обновления выпускать)))

----------


## eldorado

> Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0 Версия 3.0.39
> 
> Новое в версии 3.0.39.4
> Интеграция с информационной системой ЭСФ
> Увеличена длинна поля G3/1 "Наименование в соответствии с Декларацией на товары или Заявлением о ввозе товаров" в документе ЭСФ и всех зависимых справочниках.
> Актуализировано состояние длинны и точности количественных полей разделов G4 "Пиво и пивные напитки" и G5 "Алкогольная продукция (кроме пива и пивного напитка)" документов СНТ.
> Добавлена возможность выбора единицы измерения "Литр" для раздела G4 "Пиво и пивные напитки".


1C ники решили видимо раз в неделю обновления выпускать)))

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, в т.ч. БАЗОВАЯ, версия 3.0.39.4 от 23.03.2021*

Скачиваем КОМПЛЕКТ, как и ВСЕГДА, а профильной теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------

Хорват (25.03.2021)

----------


## Taraz2021

> 1C ники решили видимо раз в неделю обновления выпускать)))


Не говори успевай тока скачивать обнову)))

----------


## eldorado

Управление торговлей для Казахстана, редакция 3, версия 3.4.4.86

----------

cntkf (27.03.2021), ikalichkin (26.03.2021), LcHNextGen (26.03.2021), raxmet (25.03.2021)

----------


## vivion

Товарищи вопрос по 1С. Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0,Установлена версия 8.3.18.1363 от 16.03.2021 с обновлениями по 3.0.39.4 от 23.03.2021 в 1с в меню администрировании отсутствует вкладка электронные счет фактуры. Как добавить эту надстройку?

----------


## eldorado

Меню-настройки-функции для технического специалиста. Включить. Повторно зайти и включить эсф. Пишу на память компа рядом нет. Думаю разберетесь. Хотя вы наверное поленитесь. Тема мусолилась очень часто в данной ветке. Можно было и поискать

----------

vivion (26.03.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Товарищи вопрос по 1С. Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0,Установлена версия 8.3.18.1363 от 16.03.2021 с обновлениями по 3.0.39.4 от 23.03.2021 в 1с в меню администрировании отсутствует вкладка электронные счет фактуры. Как добавить эту надстройку?


Администрирование - Общие настройки - (ЭСФ, ВС, АВР, СНТ). Если чего-то не видим - Администрирование-Функциональность-Полная, а затем отключаем то, что не пригодиться.

----------

vivion (26.03.2021)

----------


## Taraz2021

Коллеги не могу запустить Тех платформу 8.3.18.1363 объясните процедуру лечения Вроде меняю dll-ки но не запускается

----------


## masha_gamm

Спасибо большое

----------


## ikalichkin

```
Опубликована внешняя обработка "ОбменСНТ"
На страницах портала 1С:ИТС:
"Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0", версия 3.0.39.4
```

*PROC_BPKZ30394_20210326.zip*

----------

666Rebel666 (26.03.2021), biofox (02.04.2021), cntkf (27.03.2021), Corall (30.03.2021), eldorado (26.03.2021), raxmet (26.03.2021), X-myRzA (30.03.2021)

----------


## Taraz2021

Шаблон.jpg Помогите нету раздела Справочники Как его вывести в разделы меню 1С 8.3 Бухгалтерия для Казахстана

----------


## ikalichkin

> Шаблон.jpg Помогите нету раздела Справочники Как его вывести в разделы меню 1С 8.3 Бухгалтерия для Казахстана


Я вот не пойму: Вы специально российскую бухгалтерию подсовываете, чтобы людям голову заморочить?
В конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0" НЕТ, и никогда не было отдельной подсистемы "Справочники", а это значит, что в панели разделов тоже нет раздела "Справочники"!!!
Честное слово, разберитесь для начала с типовыми конфигурациями РК, а потом уж, ежели приспичит, окунайтесь в другие...

----------


## Taraz2021

> Я вот не пойму: Вы специально российскую бухгалтерию подсовываете, чтобы людям голову заморочить?
> В конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0" НЕТ, и никогда не было отдельной подсистемы "Справочники", а это значит, что в панели разделов тоже нет раздела "Справочники"!!!
> Честное слово, разберитесь для начала с типовыми конфигурациями РК, а потом уж, ежели приспичит, окунайтесь в другие...


Тогда где взять три готовых шаблона - Договор возмездного оказания услуг, 
договор подряда, Договор поставки. Если готовые шаблоны этих договоров в 1СБухгалтерия для Казахстана

----------


## Taraz2021

> Я вот не пойму: Вы специально российскую бухгалтерию подсовываете, чтобы людям голову заморочить?
> В конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0" НЕТ, и никогда не было отдельной подсистемы "Справочники", а это значит, что в панели разделов тоже нет раздела "Справочники"!!!
> Честное слово, разберитесь для начала с типовыми конфигурациями РК, а потом уж, ежели приспичит, окунайтесь в другие...


Тогда где взять три готовых шаблона - Договор возмездного оказания услуг, 
договор подряда, Договор поставки. Если готовые шаблоны этих договоров в 1СБухгалтерия для Казахстана

----------


## ikalichkin

> Тогда где взять три готовых шаблона - Договор возмездного оказания услуг, 
> договор подряда, Договор поставки. Если готовые шаблоны этих договоров в 1СБухгалтерия для Казахстана


Таких шаблонов в "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" конечно же нет Используйте для ведения дел специализированные конфигурации, например *1C:Документооборот 8 КОРП для Казахстана*.

Ну а если желаете  именно в бухгалтерии задействовать такие договора - то используйте внешние печатные формы (предварительно сохранив их во внешние файлы из других конфигураций), конечно же с дальнейшей программной доработкой, текст шаблона можно использовать из реквизита "Комментарий" договора контрагента.
Либо использовать  обработки работы с офисными шаблонами, типа: *554971*, *675307*.
Надеюсь, понятно, что 554971 и 675307 - это номера публикаций на infostart.ru? Ну, и глобально, смотрите темы по внешним отчётам и обработкам на *Полезные ссылки для скачивания*

----------


## Taraz2021

> Таких шаблонов в "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" конечно же нет Используйте для ведения дел специализированные конфигурации, например *1C:Документооборот 8 КОРП для Казахстана*.
> 
> Ну а если желаете  именно в бухгалтерии задействовать такие договора - то используйте внешние печатные формы (предварительно сохранив их во внешние файлы из других конфигураций), конечно же с дальнейшей программной доработкой, текст шаблона можно использовать из реквизита "Комментарий" договора контрагента.
> Либо использовать  обработки работы с офисными шаблонами, типа: *554971*, *675307*.
> Надеюсь, понятно, что 554971 и 675307 - это номера публикаций на infostart.ru? Ну, и глобально, смотрите темы по внешним отчётам и обработкам на *Полезные ссылки для скачивания*


Спасибо Вам огромное

----------


## ikalichkin

Доброе утро! А вот обновление "ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", версия *2.4.4.86*, имеется у кого-нибудь в наличии?
И если имеется - можно поделиться, пожалуйста?

----------


## Taraz2021

Коллеги при заполнений Номенклатуры вышло сообщение Метод обьекта не обнаружен (Установите Параметры Динамического Списка Номенклатуры) в 1С Бухгалтерий для Казахстана ред3.0 Как решить эту задачу подскажите пожалуйста очень срочно не можем дальше продолжить работу.

----------


## mr_alone

> Коллеги при заполнений Номенклатуры вышло сообщение Метод обьекта не обнаружен (Установите Параметры Динамического Списка Номенклатуры) в 1С Бухгалтерий для Казахстана ред3.0 Как решить эту задачу подскажите пожалуйста очень срочно не можем дальше продолжить работу.


Как-то мало информации... Наверняка, долен ещё какой-то текст быть. Какой метод-то?! Какой релиз конфигурации?

----------


## Taraz2021

> Как-то мало информации... Наверняка, долен ещё какой-то текст быть. Какой метод-то?! Какой релиз конфигурации?


Релиз 3.0.39.4

----------


## X-myRzA

После обновления попытались выгрузить платежки, система пишет "Преобразование значения к типу Булево не может быть выполнено". Как это исправить?

----------


## mr_alone

> После обновления попытались выгрузить платежки, система пишет "Преобразование значения к типу Булево не может быть выполнено". Как это исправить?


В обработке Клиент банка нажмите на Настройки. Там поставить галочку "Выводить полные ФИО...". Потом "Установить настройки". Попробуйте выгрузить. После этого можете ещё раз зайти и убрать эту галочку. Должно всё работать.

----------

X-myRzA (30.03.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Коллеги при заполнений Номенклатуры вышло сообщение Метод обьекта не обнаружен (Установите Параметры Динамического Списка Номенклатуры) в 1С Бухгалтерий для Казахстана ред3.0 Как решить эту задачу подскажите пожалуйста очень срочно не можем дальше продолжить работу.


Да, информации маловато...
Но судя по метаниям *Taraz2021* , вероятнее всего использовали какую-то _российскую_ обработку по работе с номенклатурой, но "допиливать" её для БП РК 3.0 или некому, или денег жаль...

----------


## LcHNextGen

*Taraz2021* уже не первый раз замечаю, что пишете не по теме.
Во вторых, мучаете базу, обработками не предназначенными для данной конфигурации.

----------


## Taraz2021

> *Taraz2021* уже не первый раз замечаю, что пишете не по теме.
> Во вторых, мучаете базу, обработками не предназначенными для данной конфигурации.


Я ещё не Волшебник тока учусь!

----------


## baglan_555

кто может скинуть обработку для свертки базы 1с 8.3 "Управление торговлей для Казахстана", редакция 2.2?

----------


## baglan_555

кто может скинуть обработку для свертки базы 1с 8.3 "Управление торговлей для Казахстана", редакция 2.2?

----------


## Taraz2021

Здравствуйте подскажите как добавить или настроить принтер для печати в 1С 8.3 бухгалтерия ред 3.0 Спасибо заранее

----------


## treker666

> Здравствуйте подскажите как добавить или настроить принтер для печати в 1С 8.3 бухгалтерия ред 3.0 Спасибо заранее


Вы принтер подключаете ко всему компьютеру в общем, а не к отдельным программам. Скачайте и установите драйвер по модели принтера или вызовите по объявлениям кого-нибудь.

----------


## ikalichkin

Добрый всем вечер! Вышло обновление для "Управление нашей фирмой 8 для Казахстана", версия *1.6.5.7*. Кто может - поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## Taraz2021

> Вы принтер подключаете ко всему компьютеру в общем, а не к отдельным программам. Скачайте и установите драйвер по модели принтера или вызовите по объявлениям кого-нибудь.


Принтер подкл по умолчанию к компьютеру но как отпр на печать документ с самой 1С я не нашёл там

----------


## treker666

> Принтер подкл по умолчанию к компьютеру но как отпр на печать документ с самой 1С я не нашёл там


Если в открытом документе по кнопке Печать не отправляется на принтер, то нажмите кнопку Предварительный просмотр(лупа)-Печать (значок принтера) - и там будет список ваших принтеров.

----------


## StAlf

> Добрый всем вечер! Вышло обновление для "Управление нашей фирмой 8 для Казахстана", версия *1.6.5.7*. Кто может - поделитесь пожалуйста!


https://yadi.sk/d/B5twgklv-kw4TA

----------

ikalichkin (03.04.2021), vegaline (05.04.2021)

----------


## McQueen1980

ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ. ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ очень нужно пожалуйста Аптека для Казахстана, редакция 2.3.3.7 и более ранней

----------


## 1skander

Доброго времени суток, форумчане. Поделитесь, кто может обновлениями на Общепит для Казахстана редакция 2.0.
Нужны все обновления, начиная от релиза 2.0.41.2
Заранее благодарен

----------


## 1skander

Доброго времени суток, форумчане. Поделитесь, кто может обновлениями на Общепит для Казахстана редакция 2.0.
Нужны все обновления, начиная от релиза 2.0.41.2
Заранее благодарен

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день, кто сможет выложить Технологическую платформу 8.3.16.1359 х64 Для Сервера. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, в т.ч. и БАЗОВАЯ, версия 2.0.34.2 от 06.04.2021*

Скачиваем КОМПЛЕКТ, как и ВСЕГДА, а профильной теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК*!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, кто сможет выложить Технологическую платформу 8.3.16.1359 х64 Для Сервера. Заранее спасибо.


Полная что, не подойдёт?
Как быстро они "банят" ссылки на платформы... Выложил *8.3.18.1363* на другой ФО.
*Скрытый текст*
http://2bay.org/linklist.php?i=7a128...9156e4d&top=50

----------


## kimok1988

> Полная что, не подойдёт?
> 
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3Thr/UCRHj3Qi4
> 
> 
> И если НУ ОЧЕНЬ нужно именно Для Сервера - то надо смотреть в профильной теме: *ПЛАТФОРМА 1С:8.x - ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ на платформу!*


Спасибо , но 8.3.16.1359 необходима

----------


## kimok1988

> Полная что, не подойдёт?
> 
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3Thr/UCRHj3Qi4
> 
> 
> И если НУ ОЧЕНЬ нужно именно Для Сервера - то надо смотреть в профильной теме: *ПЛАТФОРМА 1С:8.x - ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ на платформу!*


Спасибо , но 8.3.16.1359 необходима

----------


## Kama1208

Привет, может кто подсказать есть ли у кого печатная форма СЧФ, счет на оплату на английском языке ? или сразу на 2-х языках. Спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

> Спасибо , но 8.3.16.1359 необходима


Извините, после болезни не сразу сообразил, что разговор про старую платформу годичной давности...

*Скрытый текст*
https://wdfiles.ru/5ac25f

----------

kimok1988 (07.04.2021), vitaly01 (08.04.2021)

----------


## 1skander

Все таки, я попрошу еще раз. Кто может, поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлениями на Общепит для Казахстана редакция 2.0.
Нужны все обновления, начиная от релиза 2.0.41.2. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Kairat85

как ставится 1с аптека для казахстана?

----------


## 1skander

> как ставится 1с аптека для казахстана?


1. Устанавливаешь платформу;
2. Устанавливаешь конфигурацию;
3. Устанавливаешь сервер СЛК. Если ключ программный, то устанавливаешь его, если физический - то подключаешь через USB;
4. Запускаешь 1с, создаешь новую базу, указываешь, что базу создать конфигурации "Аптека для Казахстана";
5. Активируешь платформу;

Далее, в зависимости от потребностей, добавляешь пользователей / настраиваешь роли и пр.

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана,  в т.ч. и БАЗОВАЯ, версия 3.0.39.5 от 09.04.2021*

Скачиваем КОМПЛЕКТ, как и ВСЕГДА, а профильной теме: 1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - *БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------

Drugoy (12.04.2021)

----------


## dimus_lug

Здравсвуйте! Подскажите пожалуйста, где можно найти обновления для Общепит для Казахстана 3.0 за 2021 г?
Спасибо.

----------


## dimasik005

Доброго времени суток! Друзья, у кого есть комплект последних форм 200, 300 для Бухгалтерии Казахстана редакция 3,0

----------


## 1skander

> Доброго времени суток! Друзья, у кого есть комплект последних форм 200, 300 для Бухгалтерии Казахстана редакция 3,0


Поясните, за какой период вам нужны формы? Я могу выгрузить вам последние ФНО из конфигурации, так как отдельно внешними их не выпускали.

----------


## 1skander

> Доброго времени суток! Друзья, у кого есть комплект последних форм 200, 300 для Бухгалтерии Казахстана редакция 3,0


Поясните, за какой период вам нужны формы? Я могу выгрузить вам последние ФНО из конфигурации, так как отдельно внешними их не выпускали.

----------


## dimasik005

200 версия 131, а вот 300 скорее всего обе 1 квартал 2021

----------


## angel710

> Поясните, за какой период вам нужны формы? Я могу выгрузить вам последние ФНО из конфигурации, так как отдельно внешними их не выпускали.


 за 2021 есть ли комплект форм?можете поделиться?

----------


## masha_gamm

Добрый день.
Подскажите пожалуйста где можно скачать криптодрайвер , Для того что бы в 1с Выгружалось все автоматически на сайт Электронные счета фактуры.
Что требуется для этого ?

----------


## rednomads

> Добрый день.
> Подскажите пожалуйста где можно скачать криптодрайвер , Для того что бы в 1с Выгружалось все автоматически на сайт Электронные счета фактуры.
> Что требуется для этого ?


https://yadi.sk/d/XonKiipyIlbyRw - скачать, в базе открыть, запустить, далее настроить(Администрирован  е-Общие настройки)

----------

Extrimus (27.04.2021), masha_gamm (12.04.2021)

----------


## masha_gamm

> https://yadi.sk/d/XonKiipyIlbyRw - скачать, в базе открыть, запустить, далее настроить(Администрирован  е-Общие настройки)


Спасибо большое!!!

----------


## vip_ufo

Добрый день унф для Казахстана cf может кто-нибудь поделиться ?

----------


## rb35677890

Приветствую всех, поделитесь кто может,
 Комплексное управление финансами и Бюджетирование для Казахстана
 релизами обновлений:  3.1.8.7 от 16.04.2020
                                     3.1.6.2 от 15.10.2019
                                     3.1.5.2 от 03.10.2019

----------


## masha_gamm

> https://yadi.sk/d/XonKiipyIlbyRw - скачать, в базе открыть, запустить, далее настроить(Администрирован

----------


## den2283411

Добрый день, обработка по удалению документов за период для Казахстана 1с8.3 может кто нить поделится? Тут искал они не подходят на наши платформы...спасибо. или удаление организации ...

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, обработка по удалению документов за период для Казахстана 1с8.3 может кто нить поделится? Тут искал они не подходят на наши платформы...спасибо. или удаление организации ...


Явно для РК найти маловероятно, но вот универсальных - выше крыши!

Например, *ТАКИЕ*, обязательно делаем бэкапы, и, читаем описания на инфостарте!

Да, и не забываем: если нужна просто ЧИСТАЯ база, то создаём её из *cf*-файла...

----------

cntkf (15.04.2021), Corall (14.04.2021), dimus_lug (13.04.2021)

----------


## Platinum3005

Добрый день! нужны регламентированные отчеты формы 200.00 и 300.00 за 1 квартал 2021 года которые не вошли в конфигурацию 3.0.39.5 Бух для Казахстана. Поделитесь если есть?

----------


## dimasik005

> Добрый день! нужны регламентированные отчеты формы 200.00 и 300.00 за 1 квартал 2021 года которые не вошли в конфигурацию 3.0.39.5 Бух для Казахстана. Поделитесь если есть?


Тоже нужны!  странно, разве они распространяются ни в обновлениях? Отдельно?

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая, версия 3.0.39.6 от 13.04.2021*

Скачиваем КОМПЛЕКТ, как и ВСЕГДА, а профильной теме: 1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - *БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------

Drugoy (13.04.2021), Platinum3005 (13.04.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день! нужны регламентированные отчеты формы 200.00 и 300.00 за 1 квартал 2021 года которые не вошли в конфигурацию 3.0.39.5 Бух для Казахстана. Поделитесь если есть?


300.00, *v.27 r.153*, осталась же без изменений, 200 - должны добавить! В новой базовой 3.0.39.*6* НЕТ обновлений для 200...

----------

Platinum3005 (13.04.2021)

----------


## rednomads

участились обновления однако, как бы не достичь пика, раз с сутки ровно в восемь утра обновляться :)

----------


## Александр09крг

Ребят тут у жены обновление попросили, у нее 1с предприятие 8.3 проф редакция 3.0.26.1 Версия: 8.3.13.1644 (Бухгалтерия для Казахстана)
У нее лицензия, дисочки и прочая муть на руках, но это добро не на нее оформлено, досталось скажем так за даром, но нет возможности узнать пароль личного кабинета и так далее, то есть автоматом ничего не обновится, а работать ей надо.

Подскажите люди добрые как в такой ситуации быть? Поделитесь советом. И если есть обновление с инструкцией для чайников (меня) дайте пожалуйста :)

----------


## Александр09крг

Ребят тут у жены обновление попросили, у нее 1с предприятие 8.3 проф редакция 3.0.26.1 Версия: 8.3.13.1644 (Бухгалтерия для Казахстана)
У нее лицензия, дисочки и прочая муть на руках, но это добро не на нее оформлено, досталось скажем так за даром, но нет возможности узнать пароль личного кабинета и так далее, то есть автоматом ничего не обновится, а работать ей надо.

Подскажите люди добрые как в такой ситуации быть? Поделитесь советом. И если есть обновление с инструкцией для чайников (меня) дайте пожалуйста :)

----------


## Александр09крг

Ребят тут у жены обновление попросили, у нее 1с предприятие 8.3 проф редакция 3.0.26.1 Версия: 8.3.13.1644 (Бухгалтерия для Казахстана)
У нее лицензия, дисочки и прочая муть на руках, но это добро не на нее оформлено, досталось скажем так за даром, но нет возможности узнать пароль личного кабинета и так далее, то есть автоматом ничего не обновится, а работать ей надо.

Подскажите люди добрые как в такой ситуации быть? Поделитесь советом. И если есть обновление с инструкцией для чайников (меня) дайте пожалуйста :)

----------


## dimasik005

> Ребят тут у жены обновление попросили, у нее 1с предприятие 8.3 проф редакция 3.0.26.1 Версия: 8.3.13.1644 (Бухгалтерия для Казахстана)
> У нее лицензия, дисочки и прочая муть на руках, но это добро не на нее оформлено, досталось скажем так за даром, но нет возможности узнать пароль личного кабинета и так далее, то есть автоматом ничего не обновится, а работать ей надо.
> 
> Подскажите люди добрые как в такой ситуации быть? Поделитесь советом. И если есть обновление с инструкцией для чайников (меня) дайте пожалуйста :)


Здравствуйте! На проф версию ни дают обновления в личном кабинете, только платно у партнеров. Личный кабинет бесполезен лля проф версии. А базовая для Казахстана обновляется бесплатно автоматически если подключен личный кабинет.

----------

Александр09крг (13.04.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Ребят тут у жены обновление попросили, у нее 1с предприятие 8.3 проф редакция 3.0.26.1 Версия: 8.3.13.1644 (Бухгалтерия для Казахстана)
> У нее лицензия, дисочки и прочая муть на руках, но это добро не на нее оформлено, досталось скажем так за даром, но нет возможности узнать пароль личного кабинета и так далее, то есть автоматом ничего не обновится, а работать ей надо.
> 
> Подскажите люди добрые как в такой ситуации быть? Поделитесь советом. И если есть обновление с инструкцией для чайников (меня) дайте пожалуйста :)


Для чего форум предназначен? Для помощи и щедрого дележа своими файлами! :-)))

1) Скачиваем нужные файлы обновлений (часто имеют в имени символы "*update*"), обычно скачиваем с *другой ветки* форума:
*1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*
Что бы Вам не блуждать - послал в личном сообщении ссылку на СБОРНИК обновлений.

2) Устанавливаем скаченное, НИЧЕГО не меняя, особенно путь установки!

3) Обновляемся ТОЛЬКО через режим: *1С: Конфигуратор*! Как - можно и загуглить, получив например ссылки:
*такую* или вот *такую*

5) Добавлю:  обновляя, всё делаем по умолчанию Исключение - при выборе области поиска файлов обновлений, "галочку" оставляем только у пункта "Искать в текущих каталогах шаблонов и обновлений". Ну, и, насчёт предварительного БЭКАПА - никогда не стоит забывать!!!

На этом всё, удачи!

----------

Александр09крг (13.04.2021)

----------


## Александр09крг

Спасибо что просветили в этом вопросе, теперь меньше переживать будет благоверная :)

----------


## Александр09крг

Огромнейшее вам человеческое спасибо! Завтра буду колдовать над этим, но описание очень подробное даже я справлюсь :)) Еще раз вам спасибо!!!

----------


## LcHNextGen

_Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.39.5
Патч для исправления ошибки ввода документа СНТ на основании документов Отчет о розничных продажах
Как установить исправление (патч) в информационную базу_

Для тех у кого очень много баз, советую одну неплохую *прогу*.
Есть бесплатная и платная версия, я лично использую платную.

----------

cntkf (14.04.2021), raxmet (14.04.2021)

----------


## den2283411

Всем приветы, может у кого есть обработка по удалению одной из организации и ее документов в 1С8.3....пробовал архив тут, он не подходит для Казахстана. Да и вообще очень тяжело тут найти для этой конфигурации.

----------


## Kozinak

Привет!
Прошу поделиться Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана версия 4.0.26.5 от 8.04.21. Спасибо.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всем приветы, может у кого есть обработка по удалению одной из организации и ее документов в 1С8.3....пробовал архив тут, он не подходит для Казахстана. Да и вообще очень тяжело тут найти для этой конфигурации.


Извините, а в моём *ответе* на вашу вчерашнюю, аналогичную просьбу, неужели НИЧЕГО не подошло???

----------


## petrosya

> Добрый день унф для Казахстана cf может кто-нибудь поделиться ?


Если еще актуально
https://yadi.sk/d/pXRV-WkXToPZZQ

----------


## LcHNextGen

_Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.39.5
Патч для добавления доступа к отдельным объектам налогового учета для профиля с Полными правами
Как установить исправление (патч) в информационную базу_

----------

cntkf (15.04.2021)

----------


## Tarazec

Добрый день! Ищу конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия строительной организации для Казахстана" Нужно для нормализации работы строительной компании куда я устроился на работу, тут бардак. 
PS я не бухгалтер.

----------


## Tarazec

Добрый день! Ищу конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия строительной организации для Казахстана" Нужно для нормализации работы строительной компании куда я устроился на работу, тут бардак. 
PS я не бухгалтер.

----------


## petrosya

> Добрый день! Ищу конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия строительной организации для Казахстана" Нужно для нормализации работы строительной компании куда я устроился на работу, тут бардак. 
> PS я не бухгалтер.


Бухгалтерия строительной организации для Казахстана это отраслевое решение, такие дополнительно лицензируются ключами СЛК, даже если найдете конфигурацию, работать без СЛК все равно не будет

----------


## petrosya

> Добрый день! Ищу конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия строительной организации для Казахстана" Нужно для нормализации работы строительной компании куда я устроился на работу, тут бардак. 
> PS я не бухгалтер.


Бухгалтерия строительной организации для Казахстана это отраслевое решение, такие дополнительно лицензируются ключами СЛК, даже если найдете конфигурацию, работать без СЛК все равно не будет. Плюс обязательно требуется ИТС отраслевой 1-ой категории, без него тоже толком ничего работать не будет

----------

Tarazec (15.04.2021)

----------


## aslanbai

Всем приветы,   поделиться Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана версия 4.0.26.5 от 8.04.21.

----------


## Tarazec

> Бухгалтерия строительной организации для Казахстана это отраслевое решение, такие дополнительно лицензируются ключами СЛК, даже если найдете конфигурацию, работать без СЛК все равно не будет. Плюс обязательно требуется ИТС отраслевой 1-ой категории, без него тоже толком ничего работать не будет


Спасибо за ответ. Жаль что только с ключем. Будем думать.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день! Ищу конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия строительной организации для Казахстана" Нужно для нормализации работы строительной компании куда я устроился на работу, тут бардак. 
> PS я не бухгалтер.


Ставьте ТИПОВУЮ конфигурацию, например: *Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0* !
Современная, постоянно обновляемая, ну, и, фин. отчётность (налоговую), ещё НИКТО не отменял!

Ну а для оперативного учёта - ищите российские ломанные конфигурации: Подрядчик строительства. Управление строительным производством,  БИТ. Управление строительными проектами, РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией, и, тому подобным, их найти - гораздо проще, чем для РК....

----------

Tarazec (16.04.2021)

----------


## egoist_kz

Благодарю!

----------


## Tarazec

> Ставьте ТИПОВУЮ конфигурацию, например: *Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0* !
> Современная, постоянно обновляемая, ну, и, фин. отчётность (налоговую), ещё НИКТО не отменял!
> 
> Ну а для оперативного учёта - ищите российские ломанные конфигурации: Подрядчик строительства. Управление строительным производством,  БИТ. Управление строительными проектами, РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией, и, тому подобным, их найти - гораздо проще, чем для РК....


Спасибо за совет! Благодарю, будем пробовать, либо покупать.

----------


## Kozinak

Здравствуйте! У кого-нибудь есть "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений 4.0.26.5 от 8.04.21" ?

----------


## petrosya

> Всем приветы,   поделиться Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана версия 4.0.26.5 от 8.04.21.


Привет, держи
https://yadi.sk/d/mTuLiM-HzWd8vQ

----------

ikalichkin (16.04.2021), Kozinak (16.04.2021), loreyra (21.04.2021), miromaks21 (29.04.2021)

----------


## petrosya

> Здравствуйте! У кого-нибудь есть "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений 4.0.26.5 от 8.04.21" ?


Приветствую
https://yadi.sk/d/mTuLiM-HzWd8vQ

----------

aslanbai (17.04.2021), dimus_lug (16.04.2021), Kozinak (16.04.2021), rednomads (29.04.2021), Zelim (30.04.2021)

----------


## aslay

Добрый день. Поделитесь 200 формой этого года.

----------


## petrosya

> Добрый день! Ищу конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия строительной организации для Казахстана" Нужно для нормализации работы строительной компании куда я устроился на работу, тут бардак. 
> PS я не бухгалтер.


Есть такая конфа, российская
https://yadi.sk/d/v8nDT6IzDk5Xtg

----------

ikalichkin (16.04.2021)

----------


## Виктор76

ВСЕМ ДОБРОГО РАБОЧЕГО ДНЯ. ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА 200 ФОРМОЙ ЗА 1 КВАРТАЛ 2021 ГОДА.

----------


## maxximulusa

Нету пока формы.нечем делиться
Для 3ки вышла,наконец то...2ку ждем

----------

petrosya (16.04.2021), Виктор76 (16.04.2021)

----------


## petrosya

> ВСЕМ ДОБРОГО РАБОЧЕГО ДНЯ. ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА 200 ФОРМОЙ ЗА 1 КВАРТАЛ 2021 ГОДА.





> Добрый день. Поделитесь 200 формой этого года.


200.00 (БК 3.0)
https://yadi.sk/d/vJLktfvthXgsDQ

----------

aslanbai (17.04.2021), cntkf (19.04.2021), dimus_lug (16.04.2021), JeffB (19.04.2021), raxmet (16.04.2021), Виктор76 (16.04.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

*ВНИМАНИЕ*!!!
Внешние отчеты для конфигурации «Бухгалтерия для Казахстана» версии 3.0.39.5
Декларация по индивидуальному подоходному налогу и социальному налогу, форма 200.00, v31_r131 от 01.04.2021

*REGL_BPKZ30395_20210416.zip*

----------

Alex_oit (21.04.2021), aslanbai (17.04.2021), cntkf (19.04.2021), JeffB (19.04.2021), rb35677890 (16.04.2021)

----------


## Ruska123

> _Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.39.5
> Патч для добавления доступа к отдельным объектам налогового учета для профиля с Полными правами
> Как установить исправление (патч) в информационную базу_


Доброго времени суток.
подскажите этот патч может исправить данную проблему (Учетная политика (налоговый учет) - Порядок расчета социального налога необходимо указать – Специальный налоговый режим на основе упрощенной декларации для ИП (Юр лица).) а выбор не доступен.

заранее спасибо.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго времени суток.
> подскажите этот патч может исправить данную проблему (Учетная политика (налоговый учет) - Порядок расчета социального налога необходимо указать – Специальный налоговый режим на основе упрощенной декларации для ИП (Юр лица).) а выбор не доступен.
> 
> заранее спасибо.


Ну Вы пожалуйста инструкции по патчам и дополнениям то читайте, там же всё написано!
А с какого-то релиза, режим общеустановленный/Упрощенная декларация вводиться на *первой* странице учётной политики, "*Основная*".

----------


## Ruska123

> Ну Вы пожалуйста инструкции по патчам и дополнениям то читайте, там же всё написано!
> А с какого-то релиза, режим общеустановленный/Упрощенная декларация вводиться на *первой* странице учётной политики, "*Основная*".


добрый день.
вот именно меняем на первой странице "Основная" дальше не меняется. ((((

----------


## Ruska123

> Ну Вы пожалуйста инструкции по патчам и дополнениям то читайте, там же всё написано!
> А с какого-то релиза, режим общеустановленный/Упрощенная декларация вводиться на *первой* странице учётной политики, "*Основная*".


добрый день.
вот именно меняем на первой странице "Основная" дальше не меняется. ((((

----------


## masha_gamm

Всем здравствуйте. Очень срочно нужен программист чтобы настроить правильно программу. Можно удаленно.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всем здравствуйте. Очень срочно нужен программист чтобы настроить правильно программу. Можно удаленно.


Чтобы настроить правильно программу - программист НЕ нужен, достаточно опытного пользователя...
Телефон скинул в "*Личные сообщения*".

----------


## ikalichkin

> добрый день.
> вот именно меняем на первой странице "Основная" дальше не меняется. ((((


Тысячу извинений за предыдущий ответ, глянул в Конфигуратор - всё стало ясно!

Теперь, для пользователя, мало  ролей "Полные права" и "Администратор системы", для настроек бухгалтерии необходимы:
роль "Добавление изменение данных бухгалтерии", или роль "Добавление изменение настроек бухгалтерии".

Конфигуратор - Администрирование - Пользователи, открываем пользователя, страница "Прочие", и, добавляем нужную роль.

Удачи!

----------

LcHNextGen (19.04.2021), sergo421 (20.04.2021)

----------


## skorp_emil

А его вывести этот отчет в XML не получается как быть ?(

----------


## alishsun

Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на основное ПО 1С Предприятие последней версии repack.

----------


## petrosya

> Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на основное ПО 1С Предприятие последней версии repack.


На первой странице данной темы всё есть

----------


## alishsun

там архив 8гб. Мне нужен просто репак последней версии, который весит около 400мб

----------


## alishsun

> На первой странице данной темы всё есть


там архив на 8-10гб. Мне нужен просто репак платформы последней версии, который весит около 400мб

----------


## rednomads

Добрый вечер.
нашёл, делюсь, кто искал?
https://yadi.sk/d/Cfk1Gt72kGkwvg - AccountingAgricultureKz_3_0_39_6_updsetup
https://yadi.sk/d/dhWPc6TH_9pMHA - AccountingAgricultureKz_3_0_39_6_setup1c

----------

Extrimus (27.04.2021), ikalichkin (19.04.2021), Sandroid (23.04.2021), skorp_emil (20.04.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на основное ПО 1С Предприятие последней версии repack.


Кое-кто, о ком нельзя говорить/писать, выкладывает отдельные штучки в *Сборнике репаков и отдельных платформ*

----------


## luna-luna

Здравствуйте , нужна дописка в 1с fresh проф ,чтобы 4 формы финансовой отчетности (баланс и т.д) формировала,не только в тенге,но и в рублях на отчетную дату ? Скажите сколько это стоит и как быстро можно сделать ?

----------


## John_Malkovi4

Приветствую, есть у кого cf на Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана. Благодарю заранее

----------


## gogle

https://yadi.sk/d/Cfk1Gt72kGkwvg - AccountingAgricultureKz_3_0_39_6_updsetup
https://yadi.sk/d/dhWPc6TH_9pMHA - AccountingAgricultureKz_3_0_39_6_setup1c уже выкладывали

----------

Extrimus (27.04.2021)

----------


## John_Malkovi4

спасибо, а есть cf?

----------


## gogle

в сетап1с есть сф файл

----------


## eldorado

Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0
Версия 3.0.39.7

----------

cntkf (22.04.2021), petrosya (22.04.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, в т.ч. БАЗОВАЯ, версия 3.0.39.7 от 21.04.2021*

Скачиваем КОМПЛЕКТ, как и ВСЕГДА, а профильной теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------

cntkf (22.04.2021), LcHNextGen (22.04.2021), petrosya (22.04.2021)

----------


## Виктор76

ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ. ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА ПОСЛЕДНИМ РЕЛИЗОМ ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана

----------


## bssqra

Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработку
Накладная на отпуск запасов 3-2 с штрихкодом "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ред. 3.0"
https://infostart.ru/public/1411826/#slide-to-files

----------


## Kozinak

Привет!
Подскажите, ф.200 для государственных организаций уже есть или пока нет?

----------


## petrosya

> Привет!
> Подскажите, ф.200 для государственных организаций уже есть или пока нет?



Пока нет

----------

Kozinak (22.04.2021)

----------


## skorp_emil

Здравствуйте у меня проблема с базой пишет фал БД поврежден как можно исправить?

----------


## petrosya

> Здравствуйте у меня проблема с базой пишет фал БД поврежден как можно исправить?


В первую очередь утилитой chdbfl.exe https://programmist1s.ru/chdbfl-exe/
Обычно помогает
Перед проверкой сделать копию базы!!!

----------


## skorp_emil

Даже копию не делат тоже самое пишет и Утилитой пробовал не помогает

----------


## petrosya

> Даже копию не делат тоже самое пишет и Утилитой пробовал не помогает


Тогда папку с базой в архив и можете выслать на почту nabiyev.sanat@mail.ru, могу посмотреть что с ней

----------


## ikalichkin

> Даже копию не делал тоже самое пишет и Утилитой пробовал не помогает


Вот КОПИЮ *1Cv8.1CD*, в первую очередь надо делать в таких случаях!




> пишет фал БД поврежден


 - когда пишет, в режиме 1С: Предприятие?
Тогда и используйте утилиту *chdbfl.exe*, которую, кстати всегда можно найти в *Bin* каталоге установленной платформы!

Например, здесь \Program Files\1cv8\8.3.18.1289\bin, или здесь  C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\8.3.18.1289\bin, понятно, что релиз платформы 8.3.1*x.yyyy* может у Вас отличаться от предложенного.

Запускайте сразу в режиме исправления, указав повреждённый файл *1Cv8.1CD*, после восстановления - если мало сбойных записей, и, записей этих мало, и, они эти не касаются документов и журналов (_Document и _DocumentJourna), всё прокатит!

Если не прокатит, читаем статью *https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/174806/*, ну и т.д.

Удачи!

----------

skorp_emil (23.04.2021)

----------


## LcHNextGen

DELETE MESSAGE

----------


## LcHNextGen

Добрый день, нужна рег форма 200 для "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2", версия 2.0.24.5
А также "Исправление ошибки при формировании формы 200.00"

----------


## eldorado

> Добрый день, нужна рег форма 200 для "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2", версия 2.0.24.5
> А также "Исправление ошибки при формировании формы 200.00"


Формы регламентированной отчетности (форма 200.00)

Исправление ошибки при формировании формы 200.00

----------

ikalichkin (23.04.2021), Kozinak (26.04.2021), LcHNextGen (23.04.2021), loreyra (26.04.2021), miromaks21 (29.04.2021)

----------


## eldorado

> Добрый день, нужна рег форма 200 для "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2", версия 2.0.24.5
> А также "Исправление ошибки при формировании формы 200.00"


Формы регламентированной отчетности (форма 200.00)

Исправление ошибки при формировании формы 200.00

----------

cntkf (23.04.2021), LcHNextGen (23.04.2021), loreyra (26.04.2021)

----------


## skorp_emil

Добрый день! Хотел уточнить можно ил настроить 1С так чтобы базы периодически сохранялись либо на компьютере либо в облаке ?

----------


## eldorado

> Добрый день! Хотел уточнить можно ил настроить 1С так чтобы базы периодически сохранялись либо на компьютере либо в облаке ?


Можно, но тут важно понимать какая у вас база? Файловая? Или клиент серверная? 
Я лично в любом случае пользуюсь сторонним софтом, встроенному в 1с не доверяю. Но это сугубо мое личное мнение и я его ни в коем случае никому не навязываю....

----------


## RoninF

Добрый день. Нужен регламентированный отчет форма 200 для конфигурации "ЗиК для госорганизаций Казахстана ред 1.0"  (на обычных формах).  Есть обновленные отчеты форма 200 для других конфигураций, на управляемых формах. Для обычных форм ничего нет. Кто-нибудь в курсе - будет обновление ?

----------


## ikalichkin

Добрый всем вечер!
В 3 декаде апреля вышли обновления для *ERP* Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана и *Управление торговлей* ред. 3.
Если будет возможность - поделитесь, пожалуйста!

----------

LcHNextGen (26.04.2021)

----------


## eldorado

> Добрый всем вечер!
> В 3 декаде апреля вышли обновления для *ERP* Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана и *Управление торговлей* ред. 3.
> Если будет возможность - поделитесь, пожалуйста!


ERP к сожалению нет, но вот то что было по последним обновам

Управление торговлей для Казахстана, редакция 3, версия 3.4.4.87

Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.1.1.71

----------

cntkf (26.04.2021), ikalichkin (26.04.2021), LcHNextGen (26.04.2021)

----------


## Kozinak

error

----------


## Kozinak

> Формы регламентированной отчетности (форма 200.00)
> 
> Исправление ошибки при формировании формы 200.00


Спасибо!
А для 4.0.26.5 есть ф.200?

----------


## Extrimus

Ссылки не работают, скинь, пожалуйста, рабочие ссылки

----------


## Extrimus

> Добрый вечер.
> нашёл, делюсь, кто искал?
> https://yadi.sk/d/Cfk1Gt72kGkwvg - AccountingAgricultureKz_3_0_39_6_updsetup
> https://yadi.sk/d/dhWPc6TH_9pMHA - AccountingAgricultureKz_3_0_39_6_setup1c


Ссылки не работают, скинь, пожалуйста, рабочие ссылки

----------


## eldorado

> Спасибо!
> А для 4.0.26.5 есть ф.200?


Пока нет

----------


## eldorado

Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2, версия 2.0.25.1

----------

ikalichkin (26.04.2021), LcHNextGen (27.04.2021), loreyra (27.04.2021), raxmet (26.04.2021), semen89 (27.04.2021), Zelim (30.04.2021)

----------


## rednomads

https://yadi.sk/d/PAG0HC5B1owbSg - update
https://yadi.sk/d/GOwBdVFqomPqwQ - setup

----------

Extrimus (27.04.2021)

----------


## Zelim

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана обновления версии 2.0.21, 2.0.22, 2.0.23, 2.0.24
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Extrimus

> https://yadi.sk/d/PAG0HC5B1owbSg - update
> https://yadi.sk/d/GOwBdVFqomPqwQ - setup


Если есть более ранние версии, выложи, пожалуйста, нужно обновить 3.0.38.3 до 3.0.39.6

----------


## Zelim

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана обновления версии 2.0.23, 2.0.24 или cf последний.
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Zelim

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана обновления версии 2.0.23, 2.0.24 или cf последний.
Заранее спасибо

----------


## LcHNextGen

> Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана обновления версии 2.0.23, 2.0.24 или cf последний.
> Заранее спасибо


https://dropmefiles.com/7LSYh

----------

Zelim (27.04.2021)

----------


## rednomads

> Если есть более ранние версии, выложи, пожалуйста, нужно обновить 3.0.38.3 до 3.0.39.6


https://yadi.sk/d/-iAT69lJdY-9VQ -30393upd
https://yadi.sk/d/pLlT_ujKZabBgA - 30394upd
https://yadi.sk/d/_1ZAXBECmgRH3w - 30395upd

----------

Extrimus (27.04.2021)

----------


## Extrimus

> https://yadi.sk/d/-iAT69lJdY-9VQ -30393upd
> https://yadi.sk/d/pLlT_ujKZabBgA - 30394upd
> https://yadi.sk/d/_1ZAXBECmgRH3w - 30395upd


Спасибо огромное, очень выручил. 
Последней версией не поделитесь? 3.0.39.7?

----------


## rednomads

ещё не раздобыл, в поисках. продавец пропал

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана,  в т.ч. БАЗОВАЯ, версия 2.0.34.3 от 27.04.2021*

Скачиваем КОМПЛЕКТ, как и ВСЕГДА, а профильной теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------

loreyra (28.04.2021)

----------


## torgod

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий 2.0.24.5, 2.0.25 уже скачал

----------


## Хорват

Всем добрый день! Кто-нибудь знает будет ли обновление на ЗУП 2.0? Последняя конфигурация 2.0.20.1?

----------


## Extrimus

> Всем добрый день! Кто-нибудь знает будет ли обновление на ЗУП 2.0? Последняя конфигурация 2.0.20.1?


Последняя версия 2.0.20.1 от 26.01.21

----------


## McQueen1980

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста Комплексное управление финансами и Бюджетирование для Казахстана cf последний.
Заранее спасибо

----------


## parkovka

Подскажите есть ли у кого обновления на 1с Рейтинг Общепит для Казахстана редакция 3

----------


## LcHNextGen

> Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста Комплексное управление финансами и Бюджетирование для Казахстана cf последний.
> Заранее спасибо


Посмотрите здесь, может чего и найдёте.
Благодарите *regkz*

----------

Krick13 (29.04.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Последняя версия 2.0.20.1 от 26.01.21


Последняя версия 2.0.20.2 от  28.04.21 - *HRMKZ_2_0_20_2_updsetup.exe*

----------

Drugoy (29.04.2021), gogle (29.04.2021), Krick13 (29.04.2021), Marat_it (29.04.2021), Varchun (06.05.2021), Хорват (29.04.2021)

----------


## Marat_it

Добрый день, есть у кого форма 200 релиз 31 для ЗУП. Заранее благодарен

----------


## алекс79

Здравствуйте... может кто знает когда будет 200 форма для государственных учреждений???.База в обнове 4.0.24.5... делаем не проходит через кабинет???? заранее благодарен за инфу

----------


## rednomads

Добрый день, коллеги!
нужна Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0 4.0.26.5 и предыдущая версия, нужно обновиться. просьба поделиться.

----------


## rednomads

Добрый день, коллеги!
нужна Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0 4.0.26.5 и предыдущая версия, нужно обновиться. просьба поделиться.

----------


## ltany

Добрый день ! 20.04.2021 года вышла новая версия конфигурации Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, редакция 2.0 - 2.0.21.4 . Поделитесь пожалуйста, очень надо.

----------


## алекс79

ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ ЕСТЬ на этой ветке откройте 463 страницу.... но 200 форма сформированная на этом обновлений  все ровно не проходит в кабинете...

----------


## алекс79

> ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ ЕСТЬ на этой ветке откройте 463 страницу.... но 200 форма сформированная на этом обновлений  все ровно не проходит в кабинете...


 ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ ЕСТЬ на этой ветке откройте 463 страницу.... но 200 форма сформированная на этом обновлений  все ровно не проходит в кабинете...

----------


## алекс79

> Добрый день, коллеги!
> нужна Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0 4.0.26.5 и предыдущая версия, нужно обновиться. просьба поделиться..


 ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ ЕСТЬ на этой ветке откройте 463 страницу.... но 200 форма сформированная на этом обновлений  все ровно не проходит в кабинете...

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день Выпушен релиз (2.0.21.4) для конфигурации "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана", редакция 2.0 Кто то сможет выложить? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Zelim

Добрый день, коллеги!
нужна Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0 4.0.26.8 от 29.04.2021 просьба поделиться. Или 200 форму шаблон v31 для этой конфы. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Zelim

Добрый день, коллеги!
нужна Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0 4.0.26.8 от 29.04.2021 просьба поделиться. Или 200 форму шаблон v31 для этой конфы. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Extrimus

> Добрый день Выпушен релиз (2.0.21.4) для конфигурации "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана", редакция 2.0 Кто то сможет выложить? Заранее спасибо.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HnuR%2FdfQqVpw7J

----------

ikalichkin (01.05.2021), LcHNextGen (04.05.2021), Хорват (30.04.2021)

----------


## Extrimus

Все еще разыскивается Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана 3.0.39.7. Прошу поделиться.

----------


## rednomads

жди, сегодня вечером будет

----------


## petrosya

> Все еще разыскивается Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана 3.0.39.7. Прошу поделиться.


https://yadi.sk/d/rRLEWu56EJ-_qA

----------

Extrimus (30.04.2021), ikalichkin (01.05.2021), X-myRzA (04.05.2021)

----------


## Extrimus

> https://yadi.sk/d/rRLEWu56EJ-_qA


200 форма в этом обновлении не обновлена? Не подскажите как ее обновить?

----------


## rednomads

> 200 форма в этом обновлении не обновлена? Не подскажите как ее обновить?


https://yadi.sk/d/VMrUPTwQdd-68g - пароль - "1"

----------

Extrimus (04.05.2021)

----------


## rednomads

> 200 форма в этом обновлении не обновлена? Не подскажите как ее обновить?


https://yadi.sk/d/VMrUPTwQdd-68g - пароль - "1"

----------


## sadm1nt

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста Бухгалтерией для Казахстана проф 3.0.33.6, 3.0.33.7

----------


## eldorado

> Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста 
> Бухгалтерией для Казахстана проф 3.0.33.6, 3.0.33.7


Может быть хоть для приличия пару страниц форума почитаете?

----------


## sadm1nt

> Может быть хоть для приличия пару страниц форума почитаете?


а что именно мне нужно прочитать? в архиве этого нет, логично написать вдруг кто может поделиться.

----------


## sadm1nt

> Может быть хоть для приличия пару страниц форума почитаете?


а что именно мне нужно прочитать? в архиве этого нет, логично написать вдруг кто может поделиться.

----------


## eldorado

Все есть! И ссылки тоже есть. 
Например вот здесь. 
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post629031

----------


## Мадижан

Добрый день! Есть ли у кого версия Управление торговым предприятием 2_0_21_3? Не могу обновиться без него до 2_0_21_4

----------


## Хорват

> Добрый день! Есть ли у кого версия Управление торговым предприятием 2_0_21_3? Не могу обновиться без него до 2_0_21_4


Добрый день. На первой странице.

----------


## Хорват

> Добрый день. На первой странице.


между 19.2 и 20.1

----------


## izar83

Добрый день. Есть у кого Конфигурация Нефтебза, версия 3.0.9.12. Поиском по форуму пользовался, но не нашел! Заранее благодарен!

----------


## loreyra

Здравствуйте!
нужна Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0 4.0.26.8 от 29.04.2021 просьба поделиться. Или 200 форму шаблон v31 для этой конфы. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## aslay

> Здравствуйте!
> нужна Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0 4.0.26.8 от 29.04.2021 просьба поделиться. Или 200 форму шаблон v31 для этой конфы. Заранее спасибо.


https://dropmefiles.com/QaGjo

----------

loreyra (05.05.2021), Zelim (05.05.2021)

----------


## aslay

форма 200. если конфа все же нужна, чекни.

----------

loreyra (05.05.2021), Zelim (05.05.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

> форма 200. если конфа все же нужна, чекни.


А жего ж КОНФА не нужна то? Скачал, положил в копилку, вдруг потом, кому-нибудь, очень нужна будет...

----------


## loreyra

> форма 200. если конфа все же нужна, чекни.


Нужна. Очень признательна:vseok:

----------


## Zelim

Большое спасибо за 200 форму. Конфа тоже нужна.

----------


## Мадижан

спасибо, все, скачал

----------


## Zelim

Здравствуйте! Все еще актуально. Загруженный отчет 200 формы не открывается(
нужна Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0 4.0.26.8 от 29.04.2021 просьба поделиться. Или 200 форму шаблон v31 для конфы 4.0.25. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Ruska123

> Кое-кто, о ком нельзя говорить/писать, выкладывает отдельные штучки в *Сборнике репаков и отдельных платформ*


добрый день.
подскажите как установить платформу и чтоб не было проблем с лицензированием.
т.е. не запрашивал лицензию, ну ии может есть ломаные платформы?

----------


## petrosya

Выкладываю оригинальный дистрибутив последней конфигурации и обновления для 1С-Рейтинг: Общепит для Казахстана
Внимание: начиная с версии 2.0.39.1 для работы модуля Общепит необходима платная подписка ТОР второй категории.
Перед обновлением сохраняйте бэкап!!!

----------

dimus_lug (06.05.2021)

----------


## aslanbai

Здравствуйте нужна Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0 4.0.26.8 от 29.04.2021 просьба поделиться.  Заранее спасибо.

----------


## loreyra

> Здравствуйте! Все еще актуально. Загруженный отчет 200 формы не открывается(
> нужна Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0 4.0.26.8 от 29.04.2021 просьба поделиться. Или 200 форму шаблон v31 для конфы 4.0.25. Заранее спасибо.


На 4.0.24.5 прекрасно заполняется и выгружается по этой ссылке брала:

https://dropmefiles.com/QaGjo

----------

Zelim (10.05.2021)

----------


## skorp_emil

Здравствуйте можете подсказать как выгрузить базу с 1С 8.2 до 8.3,если такая возможность ?

----------


## caipo

Народ, есть у кого конфигурация 1С 8.3 Бухгалтерия для Казахстана учебная для пользователя с демонстрационной базой предприятия?

----------


## rednomads

> Здравствуйте можете подсказать как выгрузить базу с 1С 8.2 до 8.3,если такая возможность ?


Добрый вечер, если правильно понял, то Вы хотите конвертировать базу с ветки конфигураций 2.0 на 3.0?
если так то это делается просто, путём обновления в релизах есть примечания для каких версии предназначена то или иное обновление.
к примеру обновление 3,0,39,7 обновляет следующие конфигурации -> 2.0.34.1, 3.0.39.1, 3.0.39.2, 3.0.39.3, 3.0.39.4, 2.0.34.2, 3.0.39.5

----------

oksi (28.05.2021)

----------


## rednomads

Поделитесь пожалуйста .cf файлом для релиза БК 2.0.32.1 и БК 2.0.32.2-3, БК 2.0.33.1 очень срочно нужен.


всё, нашёл :)

----------


## rednomads

задача
конфигурация 2.0.32.1
при обновлений на ветку 3.0 ругается "Записи регистра сведений стали неуникальными: ПлановыеНачисленияРаботни  ковОрганизаций"
все релизы доступные перепробовал, всё равно так ругается. кто сталкивался? как лечится?

----------


## rednomads

задача
конфигурация 2.0.32.1
при обновлений на ветку 3.0 ругается "Записи регистра сведений стали неуникальными: ПлановыеНачисленияРаботни  ковОрганизаций"
все релизы доступные перепробовал, всё равно так ругается. кто сталкивался? как лечится?

----------


## BMWист

Здравствуйте, может кто поделиться обновлением для госпредприятий 25? Заранее спасибо

----------


## Наталья*

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий 2.0.24.5, 2.0.25.1 и формой 200

----------


## BMWист

2.0.24.5, 2.0.25.1, к сожалению нет.

----------

Наталья* (10.05.2021)

----------


## Zelim

> Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий 2.0.24.5, 2.0.25.1 и формой 200


2.0.25.1 обновление
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/1hiZ/3snMsSqs7

----------

BMWист (10.05.2021)

----------


## horikawa

поделитесь пожалуйста 2.4.4.87 комплексная автоматизация

----------


## Zelim

Здравствуйте!
очень нужна Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0 4.0.26.8 от 29.04.2021 просьба поделиться. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## skorp_emil

Ни кто не сталкивался с проблемой в 1С по 300,07 и 300,08 формы пишет в регистере что нету выписанных счет фактур хотя мы их выписывали

----------


## aslay

Ребята, куда я могу залить конфы, чтоб ссылка рабочая была продолжительное время. Дропмифаил только 24 часа держит.

----------


## aslay

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ET69/7wsShi8HQ ссылка на облако.   Вам *Zelim*  4.0 4.0.26.8 от 29.04.2021.

----------

ikalichkin (12.05.2021), loreyra (13.05.2021), Zelim (12.05.2021)

----------


## aslay

> Ни кто не сталкивался с проблемой в 1С по 300,07 и 300,08 формы пишет в регистере что нету выписанных счет фактур хотя мы их выписывали


https://pro1c.kz/articles/elektronny...-rabote-s-esf/

----------


## aslay

Тут ктото просил обнову на КА. Продублируйте вопрос. Есть возможность поделится этим *Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая, редакция 1.5	1.5.19.5	22.12.10		Не определена			Не определена
Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая, редакция 2.0	2.0.34.3	27.04.21		Не определена			Не определена
Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая, редакция 3.0	3.0.39.7	21.04.21		Не определена			Не определена
Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 1.5	1.5.19.5	22.12.10		Не определена			Не определена
Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0	2.0.34.3	27.04.21		Не определена			Не определена
Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0	3.0.39.7	21.04.21		Не определена		3.0.36.2
3.0.36.1
3.0.34.4
3.0.34.3
3.0.34.1
24.11.20
14.07.20
17.06.20
26.03.20
09.01.20
Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 2.0	2.0.39.1	27.12.12		Не определена			Не определена
Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 3.0	3.0.31.1	15.02.17		Не определена			Не определена
Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0	4.0.26.8	29.04.21		Не определена			Не определена
Документооборот КОРП. Антикризис для Казахстана				Не определена			Не определена
Документооборот КОРП для Казахстана	2.0.4.1	10.07.20		Не определена			Не определена
Зарплата и кадры для государственных организаций Казахстана	1.0.32.4	05.05.21		Не определена			Не определена
Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, редакция 1.0	1.1.15.5	23.12.10		Не определена			Не определена
Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, редакция 2.0	2.0.20.2	28.04.21		Не определена			Не определена
Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, редакция 3.0	3.1.1.71	19.04.21		Не определена			Не определена
Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП для Казахстана	2.0.20.2	28.04.21		Не определена			Не определена
Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана	2.4.4.87	26.04.21		Не определена		2.4.4.77
2.4.4.69
02.12.20
13.08.20
Розница для Казахстана	2.3.1.3	01.10.20		Не определена			Не определена
Розница для Казахстана базовая	2.3.1.3	01.10.20		Не определена			Не определена
Свод отчетов для Казахстана	1.0.11.1	02.10.20		Не определена			Не определена
Управление нашей фирмой 8 для Казахстана	1.6.5.7	01.04.21		Не определена			Не определена
Управление нашей фирмой 8 для Казахстана. Базовая версия	1.6.5.7	01.04.21		Не определена			Не определена
Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана	1.3.21.3	28.04.21		Не определена			Не определена
Управление торговлей для Казахстана базовая, редакция 2.2	2.2.18.5	01.02.19		Не определена			Не определена
Управление торговлей для Казахстана базовая, редакция 3	3.4.4.87	21.04.21		Не определена			Не определена
Управление торговлей для Казахстана, редакция 2.2	2.2.18.5	01.02.19		Не определена			Не определена
Управление торговлей для Казахстана, редакция 3	3.4.4.87	21.04.21		Не определена		3.4.4.77
30.11.20
Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана	1.0.19.8	15.06.12		Не определена			Не определена
Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, редакция 2.0*

----------


## aslay

Если ваш запрос входит в перечень вышеперечисленного, вставляйте мой ник, дабы на почту пришло уведомление.

----------


## horikawa

delete

----------


## horikawa

> Если ваш запрос входит в перечень вышеперечисленного, вставляйте мой ник, дабы на почту пришло уведомление.


Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана 2.4.4.87 26.04.21 Не определена 2.4.4.77
поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## tomson1995338

У кого есть драйвера для rls1000 rongta для розницы

----------


## ikalichkin

> У кого есть драйвера для rls1000 rongta для розницы


С  *isoft.kz* не подходят?

----------


## tomson1995338

Данный драйвер не может быть установлен и спользован

----------


## Marlan

Доброго времени суток.
Можете поделиться обновлением "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана" версия 2.0.21; 2.0.22; 2.0.23

----------


## Marlan

Доброго времени суток.
Можете поделиться обновлением "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана" версия 2.0.21; 2.0.22; 2.0.23
Или CF один из файлов 2.0.23; 2.0.24; 2.0.25

----------


## Frontol

Лююююююююююдииииии

Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлениями Аптека для Казахстана  2.2.10.2 и вроде там 2.3.X.X еще вышло. 
Огромное спасибо заранее

----------


## McQueen1980

ребята день добрый есть отчет 200 на УТП для КЗ очень буду признателен

----------


## petrosya

> Лююююююююююдииииии
> 
> Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлениями Аптека для Казахстана  2.2.10.2 и вроде там 2.3.X.X еще вышло. 
> Огромное спасибо заранее


Сетапов не осталось, есть распакованные обновления

----------

Frontol (18.05.2021)

----------


## BMWист

> Доброго времени суток.
> Можете поделиться обновлением "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана" версия 2.0.21; 2.0.22; 2.0.23
> Или CF один из файлов 2.0.23; 2.0.24; 2.0.25


2.0.21.1
2.0.21.2
2.0.22.1
2.0.23.7

----------

loreyra (18.05.2021), Marlan (15.05.2021), medvedit (07.06.2021)

----------


## aslay

> Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана 2.4.4.87 26.04.21 Не определена 2.4.4.77
> поделитесь пожалуйста!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ET69/7wsShi8HQ *ARAutomation2KZ_2_4_4_87_updsetup*.exe твой.

----------

cntkf (16.05.2021), horikawa (17.05.2021)

----------


## aslay

> ребята день добрый есть отчет 200 на УТП для КЗ очень буду признателен


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ET69/7wsShi8HQ *REGL_UTPKZ20202_20200514.zip* ваше. но почему то оно Формы регламентированной отчетности (форма 200.00 с исправлением замечаний) от 14.05.2020

----------


## Alexander ll

*КриптоПро*

[/CENTER]

КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
Ключи
*Скрытый текст*
zakazcrypto@Собачкаinbox.ru 
[/QUOTE

----------


## McQueen1980

версия 30, 128 а должна быть же 31, 131

----------


## McQueen1980

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ET69/7wsShi8HQ *ARAutomation2KZ_2_4_4_87_updsetup*.exe твой.


версия 30, 128 а должна быть же 31, 131

----------


## muhtarhan27

UniPatch для 8.3

----------


## ikalichkin

> UniPatch для 8.3


Полный набор отмычек: *MEDKIT-1C_FULL_v23.rar*, простой *UniPatch*

----------

alex125it (17.05.2021), loreyra (18.05.2021), muhtarhan27 (19.05.2021), oksi (28.05.2021), vegaline (18.05.2021)

----------


## gogle

Поделитесь 200 формой от 12,05,2021

----------


## Хорват

> Поделитесь 200 формой от 12,05,2021


Данная форма вышла только в кабинете и в SONO. Для 1с она не выходила. Для сдачи используется предыдущая 200 v31 r131.

----------


## Хорват

> Поделитесь 200 формой от 12,05,2021


Данная форма вышла только в кабинете и в SONO. Для 1с она не выходила. Для сдачи используется предыдущая 200 v31 r131.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Поделитесь 200 формой от 12,05,2021


Смело можно сдавать по старой:  v31, r*131*.

----------


## angel710

Добрый вечер форумчане,помогите такая проблема "Открываю базу через конфигуратор выходит ошибка "ошибка формата потока 1с 8.3"
Делал:
1. Чистка кэш;
2. CHDBFL ничего не обнаружила;
3. Перенос базы на другой комп и на другую платформу.
нечего не помогло,через предприятие заходит без проблем,что можете посоветовать?

----------


## angel710

Добрый вечер форумчане,помогите такая проблема "Открываю базу через конфигуратор выходит ошибка "ошибка формата потока 1с 8.3"
Делал:
1. Чистка кэш;
2. CHDBFL ничего не обнаружила;
3. Перенос базы на другой комп и на другую платформу.
нечего не помогло,через предприятие заходит без проблем,что можете посоветовать?

----------


## muhtarhan27

у кого есть Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана"

----------


## Extrimus

> у кого есть Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана"


471 стр
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post629322

469 стр
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post629010

----------

muhtarhan27 (21.05.2021)

----------


## Extrimus

> Добрый вечер форумчане,помогите такая проблема "Открываю базу через конфигуратор выходит ошибка "ошибка формата потока 1с 8.3"
> Делал:
> 1. Чистка кэш;
> 2. CHDBFL ничего не обнаружила;
> 3. Перенос базы на другой комп и на другую платформу.
> нечего не помогло,через предприятие заходит без проблем,что можете посоветовать?


База файловая или SQL?
Обязательно сделайте копию перед любыми манипуляциями с базой!!!!

Если SQL то в Management Studio:

delete from ВАШАБАЗА.[dbo].[Config] where FileName = 'commit'
delete from ВАШАБАЗА.[dbo].[Config] where FileName = 'dbStruFinal'
delete from ВАШАБАЗА.[dbo].[Config] where FileName = 'DynamicallyUpdated'
delete from ВАШАБАЗА.[dbo].[Config] where FileName = 'dynamicCommit'
delete from ВАШАБАЗА.[dbo].[ConfigSave]

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый вечер форумчане,помогите такая проблема "Открываю базу через конфигуратор выходит ошибка "ошибка формата потока 1с 8.3"
> Делал:
> 1. Чистка кэш;
> 2. CHDBFL ничего не обнаружила;
> 3. Перенос базы на другой комп и на другую платформу.
> нечего не помогло,через предприятие заходит без проблем,что можете посоветовать?


А если файловая - ошибка может быть в формате ИБ - https://infostart.ru/public/690692/

Извините за ссылки для инфостарта: *690692.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

cntkf (20.05.2021), karaulaga (20.08.2022)

----------


## muhtarhan27

> 471 стр
> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post629322
> 
> 469 стр
> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post629010


дан конфигурации нету

----------


## muhtarhan27

> 471 стр
> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post629322
> 
> 469 стр
> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post629010


дан конфигурации нету

----------


## aslay

> А если файловая - ошибка может быть в формате ИБ - https://infostart.ru/public/690692/
> 
> Извините за ссылки для инфостарта: *690692.zip*, *зеркало*


немогу скачать.. То лимит аипишников то спонсора ишет...

----------


## aslay

> А если файловая - ошибка может быть в формате ИБ - https://infostart.ru/public/690692/
> 
> Извините за ссылки для инфостарта: *690692.zip*, *зеркало*


немогу скачать.. То лимит аипишников то спонсора ишет...

----------


## 7723800

Добрый день. Подскажите где могу скачать криптобиблиотеку под редакцию 3,0. Ссылки которые нашел на форуме, уже нерабочие. Спасибо

----------


## rednomads

> Добрый день. Подскажите где могу скачать криптобиблиотеку под редакцию 3,0. Ссылки которые нашел на форуме, уже нерабочие. Спасибо


https://yadi.sk/d/IdoS8kOJ5Au6Bw

----------


## rednomads

> Добрый день. Подскажите где могу скачать криптобиблиотеку под редакцию 3,0. Ссылки которые нашел на форуме, уже нерабочие. Спасибо


https://yadi.sk/d/IdoS8kOJ5Au6Bw

----------


## AJIEXS

Доброго время суток. У кого-нибуть есть Зарплата и Управление Персоналом *КОРП* для Казахстана *2.0.20.2* от	28.04.21  - буду очень признателен за помощь.

----------


## vegaline

Здравствуйте уважаемые  коллеги , Кто может поделиться файлом обновления или файлом конфигурации (cf )-  для УНФ 1.6.6.1

----------


## eldorado

Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.39.8
https://dropmefiles.com/n5NKW 

А что с форумом случилось? Ссылку оформить не могу, по старой закладке тоже не открывался...

----------

baurzhan1403 (28.05.2021), cntkf (29.05.2021), ltany (29.05.2021), raxmet (28.05.2021), vegaline (28.05.2021)

----------


## LcHNextGen

_Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.39.8
При работе информационной базы на SQL сервере Postgre наблюдалась некорректная сортировка строк при вводе документов СНТ.
Скорректировано основное представление справочника Источники происхождения.
Как установить исправление (патч) в информационную базу_

----------

666Rebel666 (02.06.2021), raxmet (02.06.2021), treker666 (02.06.2021)

----------


## McQueen1980

Здравствуйте уважаемые коллеги , Кто может поделиться 1С:Аптека для Казахстана от 2.3.2.3 и до последнего релиза, буду очень признателен.

----------


## ikalichkin

Добрый вечер всем, всем, всем!
Кто может помочь с обновлением конфигурации "Управление нашей фирмой 8 для Казахстана", версия *1.6.6.1* от 21.05.2021?

----------

vegaline (03.06.2021)

----------


## Виктор76

ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ. У КОГО ЕСТЬ ОБРАБОТКА ПРЯМОГО ОБМЕНА ЭСФ ДЛЯ РЕДАКЦИИ 8.3 УТ. ПДЕЛИТЕСЬ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА.

----------


## ikalichkin

> ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ. У КОГО ЕСТЬ ОБРАБОТКА ПРЯМОГО ОБМЕНА ЭСФ ДЛЯ РЕДАКЦИИ 8.3 УТ. ПДЕЛИТЕСЬ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА.


*ESF_20190328.zip*

----------

karaulaga (09.10.2021), Виктор76 (06.06.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

Доброго всем дня!
Люди, помогите с конфигурацией "ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана".
Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением *2.4.4.89* от 02.06.2021г.

Всё так же актуальна просьба об "Управление нашей фирмой 8 для Казахстана", версия *1.6.6.1* от 21.05.2021

----------


## oksi

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста, скачала с вечного архива обновление 3.0.33.5 на Бухгалтерию для Казахстана 3.0. при обновлении не видит его, определяет как базовую версию, делаю все как всегда при обновлении, проблем не было. а тут застопорилась. Помогите пожалуйста умные головы этого чудесного форума! Платформа стоит последняя версия.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста, скачала с вечного архива обновление 3.0.33.5 на Бухгалтерию для Казахстана 3.0. при обновлении не видит его, определяет как базовую версию, делаю все как всегда при обновлении, проблем не было. а тут застопорилась. Помогите пожалуйста умные головы этого чудесного форума! Платформа стоит последняя версия.


Для начала, рекомендую скачивать обновления с соседней ветки: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

Ну, и проверьте свою версию: 3.0.33.*5* обновляет 3.0.32.1;3.0.33.2;3.0.33.3;3.0.33.4., просто будьте внимательны!

----------

oksi (10.06.2021)

----------


## McQueen1980

Здравствуйте уважаемые коллеги , Кто может поделиться 1С:Аптека для Казахстана от 2.3.2.3 и до последнего релиза, буду очень признателен.

----------


## oksi

Здравствуйте! спасибо за Ваш ответ!  Версия стоит 3.0.33.4 А скачать с указанной вами ветки не удалось, по одной ссылке файл удален, а вторая не открывает ссылку на файл. Как то так получается.

----------


## Виктор76

ВСЕМ ДОБРОГО РАБОЧЕГО ДНЯ. ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА РЕЛИЗОМ 1С ДЛЯ КСК. СПАСИБО.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте! спасибо за Ваш ответ!  Версия стоит 3.0.33.4 А скачать с указанной вами ветки не удалось, по одной ссылке файл удален, а вторая не открывает ссылку на файл. Как то так получается.


Вторая ссылка - на облако mail.ru, она 100%, сейчас и ранее, рабочая! Ну, и если нет upd - то всегда можно обновиться через  *.cf, указав его вместо каталога шаблонов обновлений 1С.

----------


## teraflu

Добрый день!
У кого-нибудь есть Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 1.5.2.8?

----------


## Jordi12

Добрый день. есть у кого платформа 8.3.15.1985?

----------


## ertyjd

Здравствуйте, кто может поделится конф Розница для Казахстана 2.3.2.1 
Заранее спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. есть у кого платформа 8.3.15.1985?


Извините, остались ТОЛЬКО архивные ссылки, быстрее скачать с зеркала:

Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows: *8.3.15.1985_windows.rar*, *зеркало*

Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows: *8.3.15.1985_windows64full.rar*, *зеркало*

----------


## Ruska123

Доброе время суток.
Поделитесь 1С 7.7 ТОРГОВЛЯ И СКЛАД для Казахстана ПЖ.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброе время суток.
> Поделитесь 1С 7.7 ТОРГОВЛЯ И СКЛАД для Казахстана ПЖ.


*R770016.zip*

P.S. Пожалуйста, не дублируйте свои просьбы во всех темах! Поверьте, кому надо, ВСЕГДА читают посты на "попрошайке".

----------


## Arekanzi

Я не понял процесс выполнения процедуры. Можно чуть подробней пошагово?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Я не понял процесс выполнения процедуры. Можно чуть подробней пошагово?


А я вот не понял вопроса, про какую процедуру/проблему идёт речь?
Пожалуйста, вливайте больше информации в свои посты, ну реально, не понятно же!!!

----------


## Виктор76

ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ. РЕБЯТА КТО НИБУДЬ ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА РЕЛИЗОМ 1С АБОНЕНСКАЯ СЛУЖБА .

----------


## charodei

Здравствуйте. Нужна конфигурация и обновления, Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, разработка для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» с версии 3.0.39.1. Буду очень благодарен

----------


## BMWист

> Здравствуйте. Нужна конфигурация и обновления, Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, разработка для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» с версии 3.0.39.1. Буду очень благодарен


Pro 3.0.39.8
Pro 3.0.39.1
CF Pro 3.0.39.1

----------


## Zelim

Добрый день!
Подскажите пожалуйста, как настроить обмен ЭСФ?
1С Бухгалтерия для государственных предприятий, редакция 2, версия 2.0.25.1
Интересно, что в более ранних версиях, обмен с ЭСФ включался через *Администрирование – Общие настройки – Электронные счета-фактуры*
После обновления эта настройка пропала.
Что делать?

Заранее спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день!
> Подскажите пожалуйста, как настроить обмен ЭСФ?
> 1С Бухгалтерия для государственных предприятий, редакция 2, версия 2.0.25.1
> Интересно, что в более ранних версиях, обмен с ЭСФ включался через *Администрирование – Общие настройки – Электронные счета-фактуры*
> После обновления эта настройка пропала.
> Что делать?
> 
> Заранее спасибо


Сначала смотрим * Администрирование – Функциональность - НДС*.

----------

Zelim (21.06.2021)

----------


## McQueen1980

день добрый ребята есть у кого Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, Версия 3.1.1.72

----------


## ikalichkin

> день добрый ребята есть у кого Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, Версия 3.1.1.72


*3_1_1_72.exe*

----------

666Rebel666 (22.06.2021), McQueen1980 (22.06.2021)

----------


## Виктор76

всем доброго рабочего дня. у кого есть релиз 1с Абоненская служба.

----------


## McQueen1980

Здравствуйте уважаемые коллеги , Кто может поделиться 1С:Аптека для Казахстана от 2.3.2.3 и до последнего релиза, буду очень признателен.

----------


## grutts

Всем доброго дня подскажите может у кого есть конфигурация МФО для Казахстана буду благодарен.

----------


## Сауле_87

добрый день, мне нужна криптобиблиотека, чтобы настроить 1с 8.3 обмен с ис эсф, где ее можно взять или рег номер подписки. можете подсказать?

----------


## petrosya

> Здравствуйте уважаемые коллеги , Кто может поделиться 1С:Аптека для Казахстана от 2.3.2.3 и до последнего релиза, буду очень признателен.


https://yadi.sk/d/TBRyVg7ZUoPltA

----------

McQueen1980 (25.06.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

> добрый день, мне нужна криптобиблиотека, чтобы настроить 1с 8.3 обмен с ис эсф, где ее можно взять или рег номер подписки. можете подсказать?


Ответил в личке.

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, в т.ч. БАЗОВАЯ, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.40.1 от 24.06.2021*


Скачиваем КОМПЛЕКТ, как и ВСЕГДА, а профильной теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------


## McQueen1980

> https://yadi.sk/d/TBRyVg7ZUoPltA


благодарствую

----------


## FenixOid

Доброго времени суток, у кого то есть такая обработка? https://infostart.ru/public/569128/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго времени суток, у кого то есть такая обработка? https://infostart.ru/public/569128/


*569128.7z*, *зеркало*


P.S. Не кажется ли Вам, что в других, более соответствующих темах, получить "хотелку" можно значительно быстрее? Например:

Помогите скачать с INFOSTART - 2

Помогите скачать с INFOSTART

Внешние отчеты и обработки для 1С 8.1 и 8.2

Внешние отчеты и обработки по 1 с 8.3 Бухгалтерия

INFOSTART: FTP каталог

----------

Sulta (12.07.2021)

----------


## SayatS

Добрый день, у вас есть сф ИНТАЛЕВ: Корпоративный менеджмент 7.2 ?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, у вас есть сф ИНТАЛЕВ: Корпоративный менеджмент 7.2 ?


Товарисч, конфа то - российская! Вам, наверное, в других темах поискать бы? Например: *КОНФИГУРАЦИИ сторонних разработчиков - ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ!*

----------


## ikalichkin

*"Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0", версия 2.0.34.3*

Формы регламентированной отчетности (форма 701.00): *PROC_BPKZ20343_20210629.zip*

----------

cntkf (01.07.2021), raxmet (29.06.2021), X-myRzA (08.07.2021)

----------


## Dami

Здравствуйте. Вечный архив не работает? Не могу ничего скачать. Файлы удалены.

----------


## Taraz2021

Дайте ссылку на обновления Бух учет гос учреж для Казахстана начиная от 4.0.16.1 до 4.0.25.2

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте. Вечный архив не работает? Не могу ничего скачать. Файлы удалены.


Для альтернативы, на предыдущей странице, внимательно читаем пост № 4822 про тему *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------

karaulaga (09.10.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Дайте ссылку на обновления Бух учет гос учреж для Казахстана начиная от 4.0.16.1 до 4.0.25.2


*АРХИВ*

P.S. А вот просто интересно - какие отрасли Вы обслуживаете, постоянно запрашивая *новую* линейку продуктов 1С?

----------


## Taraz2021

> *АРХИВ*
> 
> P.S. А вот просто интересно - какие отрасли Вы обслуживаете, постоянно запрашивая *новую* линейку продуктов 1С?


 Спасибо - Бухгалтерия, УТ и Розница + 1С Автоматизация

----------


## PavelCNT

Здравствуйте, очень нужна криптобиблиотека, чтобы настроить 1с 8.3 обмен с ИС ЭСФ, где её можно взять или рег.номер подписки. Можете подсказать?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте, очень нужна криптобиблиотека, чтобы настроить 1с 8.3 обмен с ИС ЭСФ, где её можно взять или рег.номер подписки. Можете подсказать?


Нужно скачать внешнюю обработку *ESF_18_упр.epf*, затем в 1С:Предприятие, через файл-открыть запустить её, выбрать основную организацию и нажать кнопку [*Выполнить*]. Далее уже настраиваете  ЭСФ через Администрирование - Общие настройки - Электронные счета-фактуры - Настройка ЭСФ (не забываем проверить возможность работы с ЭСФ в Администрирование-*Функциональность*), где криптобиблиотека УЖЕ будет установлена, удачи![/QUOTE]

----------

Cheridan (08.07.2021), karaulaga (09.10.2021), Narimanus (30.06.2021), PavelCNT (30.06.2021), vislayer (07.07.2021)

----------


## Narimanus

Добрый день, удалось найти обработку для библиотеки? Тоже есть такая необходимость.

----------


## PavelCNT

Спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ! Заработало!

----------


## Narimanus

Спасибо, работает!

----------


## Виктор76

всем привет. ребята кто ни будь поделитесь учебной 1с 8.3. спасибо.

----------


## SKODARAPID89

> Для альтернативы, на предыдущей странице, внимательно читаем пост № 4822 про тему *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*


Архив не работает. в Посту 4822 ничего не написано по поводу вечного архива, в нем все файлы удалены.

----------


## SKODARAPID89

> Для альтернативы, на предыдущей странице, внимательно читаем пост № 4822 про тему *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*


Архив не работает. в Посту 4822 ничего не написано по поводу вечного архива, в нем все файлы удалены.

----------


## bigabilovsabit

Добрый день помогите пожалуйста найти 1С Розница для Казахстана" 8.3 в DT формате заранее спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

> Архив не работает. в Посту 4822 ничего не написано по поводу вечного архива, в нем все файлы удалены.


Да Вы не в ВЕЧНЫЙ смотрите, а листайте по теме (*Ctrl+F* в помощь)!!!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день помогите пожалуйста найти 1С Розница для Казахстана" 8.3 в DT формате заранее спасибо


*RetailKz_2.3.1.3_NEW.dt*

----------

RockMonster (12.08.2021)

----------


## SilverTigress

Добрый вечер
Очень нужен dt демки ЗУП для Казахстана 3.*, либо полный дистр, с которого можно демку развернуть, желательно, последнего релиза.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, если у кого есть.
Спасибо

----------


## SilverTigress

Дубль

----------


## Cheridan

> А это не то? Криптобиблиотека


Здравствуйте! Если у кого то есть возможность, поделитесь пж-та.

----------


## treker666

> Здравствуйте! Если у кого то есть возможность, поделитесь пж-та.


вот ссылка

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый вечер
> Очень нужен dt демки ЗУП для Казахстана 3.*, либо полный дистр, с которого можно демку развернуть, желательно, последнего релиза.
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, если у кого есть.
> Спасибо


Последняя у меня из демок: *1Cv8_3.1.1.51_Demo.dt*

*Скрытый текст*
Все обновления: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/TghG/4xE54S3qW/

----------

hamman_almaty (18.08.2021)

----------


## Alimhan

Добрый день! у кого есть конфигурация "Бюджет" от Seven Hills, помогите пожалуйста очень нужно

----------


## Zelim

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста
Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений 4.0.26.8
Нужно сформировать баланс через
*Учреждение -- Бухгалтерская отчетность* 
А у меня там пусто.
Что делать?

Может надо загрузить через
Учреждение -- Импорт комплекта отчетности?
Но где взять файл комплекта отчетности?
У кого-нибудь есть?
Поделитесь пожалуйста.
Очень нужно

----------


## Sulta

Добрый день, подскажите пожалуйста, есть ли работающая платформа по запуску конфигурации Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана 8.3?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, подскажите пожалуйста, есть ли работающая платформа по запуску конфигурации Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана 8.3?


Тут эмулятор нужен, а не платформа!
Можете испытать от конфигурации для Рф: *Protect.BuhSH.3.0.96-1.5.3.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

Sulta (27.07.2021)

----------


## Виктор76

всем привет. у кого есть конфа нефтебаза 8.3.

----------


## Alex_oit

Добрый день!!! Есть ли у кого дополнение от 19.07.2021 к релизу (2.0.34.3) для конфигурации «Бухгалтерия для Казахстана» редакция 2.0. Выложите плиз. Спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день!!! Есть ли у кого дополнение от 19.07.2021 к релизу (2.0.34.3) для конфигурации «Бухгалтерия для Казахстана» редакция 2.0. Выложите плиз. Спасибо


Было дополнение по *910*, но от *16*.07.2021: *PROC_BPKZ20343_20210716.zip*

----------

Alex_oit (20.07.2021), cntkf (20.07.2021), raxmet (20.07.2021), Лия92 (06.08.2021)

----------


## Extrimus

Всем привет.
Прошу помочь с "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана" 3.0.40.3

----------


## conv88

Здравствуйте. Где можно скачать Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений версии 4.0.26.8? Спасибо

----------


## Alex_oit

Добрый день!! Прошу помочь Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, версия 2.0.26.1 от 15.07.2021. Спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день!! Прошу помочь Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, версия 2.0.26.1 от 15.07.2021. Спасибо


Пожалуйста: *StateAccountingKz_2_0_26_1_updsetup.zip*

----------

Alex_oit (25.07.2021), BMWист (24.07.2021), raxmet (24.07.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте. Где можно скачать Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений версии 4.0.26.8? Спасибо


Пожалуйста: *BudgetAccountingKz_4_0_26_8_updsetup.exe*

----------


## dexter666666

Здравствуйте, можно установщик шаблона Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0.35 или более нового пожалуйста?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте, можно установщик шаблона Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0.35 или более нового пожалуйста?


А чем Вас не устраивают наборы upd+cf+dt из темы *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!* ???
Обязательно 10-ти летней давности демо-база  нужна?

----------


## McQueen1980

Добрый день!!! Есть ли у кого Комплексное управление финансами и Бюджетирование для Казахстана, редакция (2.7.17.4) CF
За ранние благодарен.

----------


## Extrimus

Всем привет.
Прошу помочь с "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана" 3.0.40.3

----------


## McQueen1980

Добрый день!!!  Комплексное управление финансами и Бюджетирование для Казахстана кто ни будь встречался с такой ошибкой
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/cmuf/oyXWEKWDe
За ранние благодарен.

----------


## ikalichkin

Доброго всем утра!

Вышла новая версия "Управление нашей фирмой 8 для Казахстана",    *1.6.6.2* от 28.07.2021.

А также, "Управление торговлей для Казахстана, редакция 3",	*3.4.4.91* от 21.07.2021.

Большая просьба поделиться, при возможности...

----------


## bekaaktau

> Доброго всем утра!
> 
> Вышла новая версия "Управление нашей фирмой 8 для Казахстана",    *1.6.6.2* от 28.07.2021.
> 
> А также, "Управление торговлей для Казахстана, редакция 3",	*3.4.4.91* от 21.07.2021.
> 
> Большая просьба поделиться, при возможности...


Добрый день !

Пожалуйста:

1. Управление торговлей для Казахстана, редакция 3, версия 3.4.4.91 Дистрибутив обновления https://my-files.su/tjsufm
2. Управление нашей фирмой 8 для Казахстана, версия 1.6.6.2 Дистрибутив обновления https://my-files.su/ewr749

----------

ikalichkin (31.07.2021)

----------


## Extrimus

"Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана" 3.0.40.3
так и нет ни у кого?

----------


## McQueen1980

Добрый день!!! Есть ли у кого Комплексное управление финансами и Бюджетирование для Казахстана, редакция (2.7.17.4) CF  Желательно закрытый без изменений пожалуйста.
За ранние благодарен.

----------


## diman_d

Добрый день. Есть у кого дополнение к Бухгалтерии для Казахстана 3.0.40 с обновленной формой 910.0?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. Есть у кого дополнение к Бухгалтерии для Казахстана 3.0.40 с обновленной формой 910.0?


Есть ещё и другая тема: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*...

----------


## diman_d

> Есть ещё и другая тема: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*...


Там есть только само обновление 3.0.40.1 июньское. В июле еще выходило дополнение к релизу, с 910 формой и исправлением СНТ кажется

----------


## LcHNextGen

> В июле еще выходило дополнение к релизу, с 910 формой и исправлением СНТ кажется


Неа, нету ничего там.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Там есть только само обновление 3.0.40.1 июньское. В июле еще выходило дополнение к релизу, с 910 формой и исправлением СНТ кажется


Для  версии *2.0.34.3* была добавлена ВПФ платёжки, а также формы 701 и  910. Для *3.0.40.1* это уже всторено в конфигурацию, единственно добавление - 2 *патча* от 12.07.2021, касающиеся исправлений в 328 и 910 формах.

Пожалуйста, будьте внимательны!

----------

Naruton (16.08.2021), Nell* (12.08.2021)

----------


## Джеки5

Добрый день! Есть у кого-нибудь 1С для обменного пункта Спасибо

----------


## loreyra

Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0	4.0.27.14	от 20.07.21
https://my-files.su/gsxgrv

----------

ikalichkin (16.08.2021)

----------


## Extrimus

Люююдиии, поделитесь, пожалуйста:
"Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана" 3.0.40.3

----------


## Narimanus

Здравствуйте, есть ли у кого ссылка на скачивание криптобиблиотеки для 8.2 на обычные формы? Буду благодарен, нашел в комментариях выше для 8.3. управляемых форм.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте, есть ли у кого ссылка на скачивание криптобиблиотеки для 8.2 на обычные формы? Буду благодарен, нашел в комментариях выше для 8.3. управляемых форм.


*ESF_1.8_2.epf*

----------


## McQueen1980

Добрый день!!! Есть ли у кого Бухгалтерия строительной организации для Казахстана CF  Желательно без изменений пожалуйста.
За ранние благодарен.

----------


## DarkSnik13

Здравствуйте! Помогите с обновлениями Бухгалтерии для Казахстана БАЗОВОЙ! С версии 2.0.32.1 по текущую (2.0.34.3). Буду благодарен!

----------


## TEV

> Здравствуйте! Помогите с обновлениями Бухгалтерии для Казахстана БАЗОВОЙ! С версии 2.0.32.1 по текущую (2.0.34.3). Буду благодарен!


На первой странице все есть

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для ГУ Казахстана, редакция 4.0, версия 4.0.28.1 от 20.08.2021*

Полный комплект (update, *.cf, *.dt) можно скачать в родственной теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------

cntkf (31.08.2021), LcHNextGen (23.08.2021)

----------


## McQueen1980

Добрый день!!! Есть ли у кого платформа 8.3.18.1363 пропатчиная

----------


## valery110

Всем добрый день. Ребята есть ли у кого то отчет 101.04? Можете поделиться?

----------


## Obnimator

Могли бы перезалить kриптобиблиотеку, если не затруднит?

----------


## Extrimus

> Могли бы перезалить kриптобиблиотеку, если не затруднит?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DNqW%2FnK1WF2ye2

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всем добрый день. Ребята есть ли у кого то отчет 101.04? Можете поделиться?


Это не отчёт, в привычном понимании, а  * Отраслевое решение*  от фирмы Кварта ЛТД!
Но увы, такого нет...

----------

valery110 (29.08.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Конфигурация "1C:Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", редакция 3.1, версия 3.1.1.73 от 27.08.2021*

Полный комплект (update, *.cf, *.dt) можно скачать в родственной теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------

cntkf (31.08.2021)

----------


## valery110

Всем добрый вечер. Ребята я ищу обработку для редакции 2.0 ВС (виртуальный склад), можете помочь с этим?

----------


## ltany

Добрый день! Нужна внешняя печатная форма товарно транспортной накладной для "Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана 3.0"

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день! Нужна внешняя печатная форма товарно транспортной накладной для "Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана 3.0"


*ТТН_8.3.epf*

----------

Extrimus (01.09.2021), stronger_s (18.10.2021)

----------


## Extrimus

Может у кого появилась?
"Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана" 3.0.40.3

----------


## ikalichkin

*Конфигурация "1C:Розница для Казахстана", редакция 2.3, версия 2.3.3.1 от 03.09.2021*

Полный комплект (update, *.cf, *.dt) можно скачать в родственной теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------


## TEV

Здравствуйте существует ли форма КС-3 для Казахстана в 1с?

----------


## alex11232212

пожалуйста скиньте обработку на прайс лист для бухалтерии для казахстана 3,0

----------


## rimmel78

Доброго времени суток скиньте пожалуйста адресный классификатор. Спасибо.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго времени суток скиньте пожалуйста адресный классификатор. Спасибо.


Он ВСЕГДА есть в каталоге шаблонов, подкаталог ExtFiles\KATO.xml: *от 25.05.23*

----------


## ikalichkin

> пожалуйста скиньте обработку на прайс лист для бухалтерии для казахстана 3,0


От РФ тоже подходят, например: *251886_прайс.zip*

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана + Базовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.40.2 от 17.09.2021*

Полный комплект (update, *.cf, *.dt) можно скачать в родственной теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------

eldorado (17.09.2021)

----------


## w1llko

Ищу обработку: *http://1c.smartsoft.kz/public/1096436/* помогите скачать.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Ищу обработку: *http://1c.smartsoft.kz/public/1096436/* помогите скачать.


ИМХО, быстрее найдёте в следующих темах:


Помогите скачать с INFOSTART

Помогите скачать с INFOSTART - 2

Внешние отчеты и обработки для 1С 8.1 и 8.2

Внешние отчеты и обработки по 1с 8.3 Бухгалтерия

INFOSTART: FTP каталог

----------


## Jordi12

Добрый день. Есть ли у кого нибудь платформа *8.3.15.1958*

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. Есть ли у кого нибудь платформа *8.3.15.1958*


windows_8_3_15_1958.rar, windows64full_8_3_15_1958.rar

----------

Jordi12 (22.09.2021)

----------


## alex11232212

Всем здаствуйте , не подскажите есть ил CRM для казахстана , и как ее связать с бухалтерией для казахстана ,  заранее спасибо

----------


## baurzhan1403

Выпущен патч к релизу 3.0.40.2 (заполнение СНТ)
у кого есть пожалуйста скиньте

----------


## ikalichkin

> Выпущен патч к релизу 3.0.40.2 (заполнение СНТ)
> у кого есть пожалуйста скиньте




```
Патч для исправления ошибки отправки документа СНТ при использовании функции "Указывать реквизиты головной организации", ошибки заполнения поля "Идентификатор товара, работ, услуг" в документе ЭСФ по розничной реализации.
```

*скачать*

----------

baurzhan1403 (30.09.2021), cntkf (29.09.2021), raxmet (29.09.2021)

----------


## lam_anna

всем добрый день
ни у кого не найдется чистой базы очень древнего релиза
Бухгалтерия для Казахстана релиз 2.0.26.9

----------


## ikalichkin

> всем добрый день
> ни у кого не найдется чистой базы очень древнего релиза
> Бухгалтерия для Казахстана релиз 2.0.26.9


Увы, в облаке есть только *1Cv8_2.0.27.2.dt*

----------


## rb35677890

Вот здесь вроде все лежит, Ваш точно

https://turbo.to/download/folder...domain=turb.cc

----------

lam_anna (05.10.2021)

----------


## dongluk

Добрый день всем уважаемые. Подскажите пожалуйста . такой вопрос... 
В данный момент три базы 1с Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0.40.2
Бухгалтер хочет перейти на Управление торговлей 8 для Казахстана 3.0 - и в нее внести три организации точнее три базы  ( Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0.40.2)

Возможно ли это и как , можете посоветовать пожалуйста?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день всем уважаемые. Подскажите пожалуйста . такой вопрос... 
> В данный момент три базы 1с Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0.40.2
> Бухгалтер хочет перейти на Управление торговлей 8 для Казахстана 3.0 - и в нее внести три организации точнее три базы  ( Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0.40.2)
> 
> Возможно ли это и как , можете посоветовать пожалуйста?


Если только торговля: отчёты в налоговую не сдавать, зарплату не считать/платить, ТОГДА можно! Ну, и как вариант, "1С:Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана"!

----------


## dongluk

> Если только торговля: отчёты в налоговую не сдавать, зарплату не считать/платить, ТОГДА можно! Ну, и как вариант, "1С:Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана"!


ТО есть в любом случае три базы будут разными , А когда тогда С Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0.40.2 все данные перенести в чистую базу Управление торговлей 8 для Казахстана 3.0, возможно ?

----------


## dongluk

ТО есть, нужно сделать интеграцию  Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0.40.2 с Управление торговлей 8 для Казахстана 3.0 и перенести  все данные в Управление торговлей , как возможно это сделать подскажите пожалуйста. Кто сталкивался.

----------


## Виктор76

> ТО есть, нужно сделать интеграцию  Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0.40.2 с Управление торговлей 8 для Казахстана 3.0 и перенести  все данные в Управление торговлей , как возможно это сделать подскажите пожалуйста. Кто сталкивался.


ОБМЕН ДАННЫМИ МОЖНО СДЕЛАТЬ......

----------


## trubb

Доброе! Комплексной автоматизации апдейт 2.4.4.92 от 5.10.2021 кто-нибудь пробовал? стоит ли качать?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброе! Комплексной автоматизации апдейт 2.4.4.92 от 5.10.2021 кто-нибудь пробовал? стоит ли качать?


НУ, хотя бы ради этого:
*Скрытый текст*
Версия 2.4.4.92
Сопроводительные накладные на товары   
1.   Реализовано автоматическое заполнение виртуального склада контрагента в документе СНТ значением по умолчанию (основной виртуальный склад) в момент создания СНТ на основании Реализации товаров и услуг.
Основной виртуальный склад устанавливается в списке виртуальных складов контрагента. Для этого необходимо выделить нужный склад и нажать на кнопку «Использовать основным».
2.   Добавлено заполнение поля "Фактический адрес отправки/отгрузки" при формировании документа "СНТ" на импорт на основании первичного документа приобретения товаров и услуг. Если в контактных данных поставщика нерезидента заполнена информация о юридическом адресе, то при формировании документа "СНТ" данная информация заполнится в поле "Фактический адрес отправки/отгрузки".
3.   Добавлена возможность отклонения входящего документа СНТ с категорией получателя «Розничный реализатор» в соответствии с изменениями в ИС ЭСФ от 11.06.2021.
Важно! Такой документ можно отклонять если: 
- в части товаров заполнен только раздел «G1»;

- весь товар, поступивший по данной СНТ, находится в полном объеме на ВС.

4.    Исправлены ошибки и замечания.

Электронные счета-фактуры   
1.   Скорректирован ввод документа ЭСФ на основании документа "Счета-фактуры выданный": если это операция по розничной реализации и в документе присутствуют товары виртуального склада, то в разделе «F. Документы поставки» ЭСФ будет заполнен номер документа поставки. Соответственно при проведении документа будут сформированы движения по всем товарам (товары ВС и прочие товары). Ранее в таких случаях заполнялось значение «NON SNT», движения формировались только по прочим товарам.
2.    Исправлены ошибки и замечания.

----------


## trubb

поделитесь?

----------


## ikalichkin

> поделитесь?


*KA2Kz_2.4.4.92_updsetup.zip*

----------

cntkf (07.10.2021), Krick13 (07.10.2021), trubb (09.10.2021)

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день, прошу выложить Платформу для IOS 8.3.15.1985. Заранее спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, прошу выложить Платформу для IOS 8.3.15.1985. Заранее спасибо


Мобильная платформа 1С:Предприятия (в которой ЕСТЬ поддержка IOS), последняя для 8.3.15 - это 8.3.15.*105*  от 20.04.2020г.

----------


## McQueen1980

добрый день. помогите пожалуйста по версия 8.3.14.1993

----------


## гаини

поделитесь пожалуйста Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана", версия 4.0.25.2 от 28.01.2021г. прямо очень надо. последующие обновления есть, но блин не могу обновить без данного релиза

----------


## ikalichkin

> поделитесь пожалуйста Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана", версия 4.0.25.2 от 28.01.2021г. прямо очень надо. последующие обновления есть, но блин не могу обновить без данного релиза


*BudgetAccountingKz_4_0_25_2_updsetup.exe*

----------


## Виктор76

некорректный формат составного кода гсвс для отслеживаемых по виртуальному складу категорий.

----------


## ikalichkin

> некорректный формат составного кода гсвс для отслеживаемых по виртуальному складу категорий.


Ответ:
Данная ошибка возникает по причине того, что в отправляемом Вами ЭСФ некорректно заполнено значение поля "Идентификатор товара, работ, услуг". Поле "Идентификатор товара, работ, услуг" обязательное для заполнения и предназначено для идентификации товаров работ и услуг в рамках модуля ВС ИС ЭСФ. Соответственно при внедрении модуля ВС данное поле будет автоматически заполняться.

----------


## cntkf

> Ответ:
> Данная ошибка возникает по причине того, что в отправляемом Вами ЭСФ некорректно заполнено значение поля "Идентификатор товара, работ, услуг". Поле "Идентификатор товара, работ, услуг" обязательное для заполнения и предназначено для идентификации товаров работ и услуг в рамках модуля ВС ИС ЭСФ. Соответственно при внедрении модуля ВС данное поле будет автоматически заполняться.


Это самая распространенная ошибка с 01.10.2021г. Товары, код ТНВЭД которых входит в перечень изъятий с 01.10.2021 должны учитываться на виртуальном складе. Для таких товаров необходимо сформировать документ эдвс для ввода остатков на виртуальный склад.

----------

stronger_s (14.12.2021)

----------


## McQueen1980

Всем привет.
Народ нужна срочная помощь - разыскиваю
Платформу версия 8.3.14.1993

----------


## lordali

Приветствую!
ищу конфигурации для 8.3:
Ювелирный салон
ОСИ (или КСК) ТСЖ и ЖКХ насколько подходят неизвестно

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всем привет.
> Народ нужна срочная помощь - разыскиваю
> Платформу версия 8.3.14.1993


*windows_8_3_14_1993*, *windows64full_8_3_14_1993*

----------


## ikalichkin

Исправления ошибок Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, версии *3.0.40.2*.
Патч для исправления ошибки подбора позиций в документе Ввода остатков на ВС - *скачать*.

----------

cntkf (14.10.2021), Corall (24.10.2021), raxmet (14.10.2021), stronger_s (14.12.2021)

----------


## lordali

Здравствуйте!
прошу помочь с новыми версиями:
Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерия ЖКХ
Ювелирный магазин
по возможности Управление ОСИ (объединение собственников имущества)

----------


## Zelim

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана", версия 4.0.28.2 от 04.10.2021г.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Kozinak

> Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана", версия 4.0.28.2 от 04.10.2021г.
> Заранее спасибо!


Присоединяюсь к просьбе. Буду признателен.

----------


## muhtarhan27

Скачать - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Zb6i/xreVqXNqk можно получить ссылку на скачивания

----------


## svmaksat

> А это не то? Криптобиблиотека


Можете пожалуйста перезалить?

----------


## criptid

Доброго всем, есть ли у кого Путевой лист для Бухгалтерии для Казахстана 3.0?

----------


## dongluk

Добрый день, подскажите кто сталкивался с проблемой есф с 1с не можем отправить эсф верси 1с БК 3.0.40.2
 при отправке снт с 1с пишет ошибку Некорректный формат составного кода ГСВС для отслеживаемых по виртуальному складу категорий . номер строки 1
на ЭСФ имеется товар подлежащий ведению на виртуальном складе выписка эсф без ссылки на СНТ запрещена номер строки 1
И не можем отправить , как бороться с этим что бы отправить ? в строке ставили единичку как обычно
ВИжу с этой ошибкой се столкнулись и как бороться?

----------


## dongluk

Обновил патч 
Все патчи установил два штуки которые были указаны сверху , но ошибка та же по прежнему выходи .
Помогите пожалуйста кто решил проблему с -Некорректный формат составного кода ГСВС для отслеживаемых по виртуальному складу категорий 1.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Скачать - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Zb6i/xreVqXNqk можно получить ссылку на скачивания


Ошибка 404. Может ЕСТЬ другая, правильная ссылка?

----------


## Obnimator

Добрый день, Ребят!
У кого есть cf на УТ 2.2 (желательно раннего релиза, хоть самого первого)? помогите ссылкой, пожалуйста!

----------


## Zelim

> Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана", версия 4.0.28.2 от 04.10.2021г.
> Заранее спасибо!


все еще актуально! помогите плиз

----------


## cntkf

> Обновил патч 
> Все патчи установил два штуки которые были указаны сверху , но ошибка та же по прежнему выходи .
> Помогите пожалуйста кто решил проблему с -Некорректный формат составного кода ГСВС для отслеживаемых по виртуальному складу категорий 1.


Возможно, остатки этого товара нужно отправить на вс.

----------

dongluk (22.10.2021)

----------


## filin1911

отправьте нонснт с индетификатором (гсвс) 1

----------

dongluk (22.10.2021)

----------


## cntkf

> отправьте нонснт с индетификатором (гсвс) 1


Указание nonsnt в эсф не освобождает от выписки снт. Nonsnt отвязывает эсф от снт и исключает проверку совпадения эсф и снт. Nonsnt используется при выписке эсф, в которой содержаться товары учитываемые на вс и товары не учитываемые на вс. Такая эсф будет отличаться от снт, в которой содержаться  товары только учитываемые на вс.

----------

dongluk (22.10.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, Ребят!
> У кого есть cf на УТ 2.2 (желательно раннего релиза, хоть самого первого)? помогите ссылкой, пожалуйста!


*UTKz_2.2.14.5.cf*

----------


## dongluk

Добрый день, уважаемые. Подскажите пожалуйста как в 1с АВР сразу выгружать можно электронно ?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, уважаемые. Подскажите пожалуйста как в 1с АВР сразу выгружать можно электронно ?


Для Бух РК 3.0 (надеюсь, что настройка прямого обмена с ИС ЭСФ *уже* работает): 
1) Администрирование - Общие настройки -  Использовать электронные АВР - *галка*
2) *Новый* документ "Реализация товаров и услуг" - Выписан - *На портале ИС ЭСФ*  - записать документ 
3) На командной панели  документа -  Кнопка [*АЭВР*] - Создать электронный АВР - Записать - Отправить

Удачи!

----------


## dd444dd

Ребят, всем привет. Вопрос такой. Аудитору дали базу на основе 1C-Рейтинг Общепит для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 3.0 (3.0.34.1). В базу соответственно не пускает, требует подключение к серверу с ключами. Как-то это можно обойти? Заранее благодарен!

----------


## alex11232212

всем здраствуйте , можете пожалуйста подсказать как перенести CRM  и маркейтинг с УПТ  в бухалтерию для казахстана   или есть  модули CRM для казахстан , 1с CRM для казахстан не подходит там нужны ключи слк   , пожалуйса подскажите по поводу CRM сисемы и как связать с бухалтерией

----------


## ikalichkin

> всем здраствуйте , можете пожалуйста подсказать как перенести CRM  и маркейтинг с УПТ  в бухалтерию для казахстана   или есть  модули CRM для казахстан , 1с CRM для казахстан не подходит там нужны ключи слк   , пожалуйса подскажите по поводу CRM сисемы и как связать с бухалтерией


Может, *УТП* проще перенести в Комплексную автоматизацию для Казахстана или ERP?

----------


## filin1911

Добрый день! может кто-нить поделится последним обновлением для СХ Бух 3,0.?

----------


## Altuha

ESF_18_упр.epf файл не работает. Не грузит криптобиблиотеки Может есть что то обновленное?

----------


## ikalichkin

> ESF_18_упр.epf файл не работает. Не грузит криптобиблиотеки Может есть что то обновленное?


Эта обработка ничего и не должна грузить - только прописывать, для выбранной организации, в хранилище,  то, что есть лицензия на использование криптобиблиотеки.
И, самое главное: от Вас *ноль* слов об используемой конфигурации, впрочем, те, которые на УФ (БП3, УТ3, КА2, ERP2), "заводятся" от *ESF_20190328.zip*

----------


## baurzhan1403

Добрый день! Патч (Остатки по ЭСФ) Бухгалтерия 8 для Казахстана, ред 3.0 можете скинут сылку

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день! Патч (Остатки по ЭСФ) Бухгалтерия 8 для Казахстана, ред 3.0 можете скинут сылку


Если Вы про последний патч - то *EF_00_00018724*

----------

baurzhan1403 (29.10.2021)

----------


## browser_ru

> Цитата Сообщение от Obnimator Посмотреть сообщение
> Могли бы перезалить kриптобиблиотеку, если не затруднит?
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DNqW%2FnK1WF2ye2


Отлично

----------


## torgod

Ищу 2.0.27.1 Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана

----------


## Daur U

> Эта обработка ничего и не должна грузить - только прописывать, для выбранной организации, в хранилище,  то, что есть лицензия на использование криптобиблиотеки.
> И, самое главное: от Вас *ноль* слов об используемой конфигурации, впрочем, те, которые на УФ (БП3, УТ3, КА2, ERP2), "заводятся" от *ESF_20190328.zip*


Извиняюсь я чайник в этой теме! а как её загрузить или прописать! что б акты и ЭСФ отправлять! Просит криптобиблиотеку

----------


## filin1911

> Извиняюсь я чайник в этой теме! а как её загрузить или прописать! что б акты и ЭСФ отправлять! Просит криптобиблиотеку


открыть обработку в программе, выбрать организацию. и настроить отправку эсф

----------


## ikalichkin

> Извиняюсь я чайник в этой теме! а как её загрузить или прописать! что б акты и ЭСФ отправлять! Просит криптобиблиотеку


1) обязательно НАДО запустить внешнюю обработку (Файл-Открыть или *Ctrl+O)* с выбором организации, затем нажать [*Установить*], скачать её можно *ЗДЕСЬ*
2) Настроить обмен ЭСФ в Администрирование -> Общие настройки -> Электронный счета-фактуры -> Настройки ЭСФ: 
   Способы обмена с ИС ЭСФ - прямой обмен    Криптографическая библиотека - Получить криптобиблиотеку (в п.1 она легализируется),  здесь же и [Проверить работу]    Пользователи ИС ЭСФ - Создать, выбрать сертификат аутентификации (Первый файл в паре ключей ЭЦП ~ AUTH_xxx.P12) указываем пароль для ЭЦП, отдельно другой ПАРОЛЬ на саму систему ИС ЭСФ, везде - галки, сохраняем пользователя-организацию для обмена.
3) После записи, снова открыть, и, если всё сделали правильно - то должны успешно войти в ИС ЭСФ
4) Администрирование -> Общие настройки -> Использовать электронные АВР -> *галка*
5) Новый документ "Реализация товаров и услуг" -> Выписан -> На портале ИС ЭСФ -> записать документ
6) На командной панели документа -> Кнопка [*АЭВР*] -> Создать электронный АВР -> Записать -> Отправить

Удачи!!!

----------

Leon76 (15.11.2021)

----------


## Aibat1994

Добрый вечер коллеги нужен специалист по розницам есть заказ полный консалтинг напишите пож 87781654525

----------


## LcHNextGen

> Ищу 2.0.27.1 Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана


Присоединяюсь к просьбе, нужно *обновление+CF*, много пропустил.

----------


## add87

Здравствуйте у кого есть "Управление швейным производством" поделитесь

----------


## Jentai

Добрый день.
Раньше находил патчи для 1С 83 Бухи.
Но сейчас не могу найти. Вроде как список был в файлообменнике.
Можете скинуть ссылочку?
Спасибо!

----------


## horikawa

добрый день!
поделитесь пожалуйста  2.4.4.93 Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана

----------


## zoom-zoom

Ищу форму 200.00 за 3й кв 2021 для конфигурации на неуправляемых формах.

----------


## LcHNextGen

_Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, версия 2.0.27.1 от 12.10.2021 (шаблон+CF+обновление+патч)
ссылка действительна 14 дней_

----------

666Rebel666 (09.11.2021), BMWист (13.11.2021), raxmet (09.11.2021), Zelim (09.11.2021), zoom-zoom (09.11.2021)

----------


## aslay

Добрый день. А есть конфа утп для кз 2.0.20.1. утомительно скачивать все обновления.

----------


## LcHNextGen

> Добрый день. А есть конфа утп для кз 2.0.20.1. утомительно скачивать все обновления.


Есть только 2.0.21.4

_Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, версия 2.0.21.4 (шаблон+CF+обновление)
ссылка действительна 14 дней_

----------


## ikalichkin

> добрый день!
> поделитесь пожалуйста  2.4.4.93 Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана


*KA2Kz_2.4.4.93_updsetup.zip*

----------

cntkf (11.11.2021)

----------


## rednomads

Добрый день!
очень нужны обновления для  Конфигурации "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана" 3,0,39,7
поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## filin1911

> Добрый день!
> очень нужны обновления для  Конфигурации "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана" 3,0,39,7
> поделитесь пожалуйста!


https://drive.google.com/file/d/17zA...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## rednomads

> https://drive.google.com/file/d/17zA...ew?usp=sharing


прошу прощения, неправильно выразился, мне нужно обновление для версий 3.0.39.7, сама версия 3.0.39.7 у меня уже есть мне нужны поздние версии

----------


## aslanbai

добрый день! поделитесь пожалуйста укого есть Итс диск для казахстана

----------


## aslanbai

Здравствуйте! прошу помочь  
Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0", версия 4.0.26.8
Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0", версия 4.0.27.13 
Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана", версия 4.0.28.2 от 04.10.2021г.

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Zelim

> Здравствуйте! прошу помочь  
> Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0", версия 4.0.26.8
> Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0", версия 4.0.27.13 
> Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана", версия 4.0.28.2 от 04.10.2021г.
> 
> Заранее спасибо!


Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0", версия 4.0.26.8
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/W3MP/SmG8GErhP

Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0", версия 4.0.27.13
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7uBR/EEToX86YM

Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0", версия 4.0.27.14
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Azwm/x99bvYMpc

Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана", версия 4.0.28.2 от 04.10.2021г
к сожалению сам ищу)

----------

aslanbai (25.11.2021), cntkf (25.11.2021)

----------


## bbiko

Здравствуйте не поможете с Розницой 2,3

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте не поможете с Розницой 2,3


В родственной ветке, *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*, есть  всё по версии *2.3.3.1*.

*aslanbai*, Вам бы тоже, не помешало бы искать нужное в этой же ветке!

----------


## Хорват

Добрый день. Есть конфигурация КАК 2.4.4.80, не могли бы поделиться обновлениями для установки последнего актуального релиза. Благодарю.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. Есть конфигурация КАК 2.4.4.80, не могли бы поделиться обновлениями для установки последнего актуального релиза. Благодарю.


Вот последняя: *KA2Kz_2.4.4.93_updsetup.zip*.

Остальное, не поленитесь, и ПОИСКОМ по ТЕМЕ, найдите недостающее в родственной ветке: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------

Хорват (26.11.2021)

----------


## rednomads

Добрый день!
всё ещё в поисках последних обновлений для сельхозки, так и нету ни у кого?

----------


## green-service

Всем доброго дня. Есть возможность поделится данными патчами: EF_00_00018847, EF_00_00018947(Бух для РК 3.0.40.2)? Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Хорват

> Всем доброго дня. Есть возможность поделится данными патчами: EF_00_00018847, EF_00_00018947(Бух для РК 3.0.40.2)? Заранее благодарю.


Добрый день.
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/MdNLuvsGEVa_lw

----------

green-service (29.11.2021), rednomads (30.11.2021)

----------


## dimasik005

Добрый день! Поделитесь криптобиблиотекой и как устанавливать для отправки ЭАВР?

----------


## McQueen1980

Добрый день. помогите пожалуйста по версия 8.3.14.1993 пропатченный, при входе в систему пишет нет свободных ключей (КОРП) обратитесь к системному администратору. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день! Поделитесь криптобиблиотекой и как устанавливать для отправки ЭАВР?


Поиск по теме НАДО запускать, обязательно с ключевыми словами *АВР* и  *ЭСФ*.
Наверняка бы нашли нужные сообщения, *такое*, например!

----------


## Виктор76

ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ. У КОГО ЕСТЬ ДЭМР ВЕРСИЯ ЗУП 3.0? ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА.

----------


## ikalichkin

> ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ. У КОГО ЕСТЬ ДЭМР ВЕРСИЯ ЗУП 3.0? ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА.


*HRMKz_3.0.6.4_Demo.zip*, *HRMKz_3.1.1.51_Demo.zip*

----------

Виктор76 (03.12.2021)

----------


## aslanbai

Добрый день. у кого есть конфигурация  управление холдингом для казахстана редакция 3  ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА.

----------


## aslanbai

> Добрый день!
> всё ещё в поисках последних обновлений для сельхозки, так и нету ни у кого?


Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана", версия 3.0.39.8 от 09.06.2021
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/tBTM/jvLNUJTSp

----------

ikalichkin (07.12.2021), rednomads (07.12.2021)

----------


## ratxa

Добрый день. у кого есть конфигурация Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2.0.27.1  ??

----------


## Aibat1994

Добрый вечер поделитесь пожалуйста если есть решение задач по спец зарплата и кадры гос.орган для Каз или РФ, но желательно КЗ могу купить a-gumar@mail.ru

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. у кого есть конфигурация Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2.0.27.1  ??


*StateAccountingKz_2.0.27.1_setup.zip*

----------

ratxa (18.01.2022)

----------


## rednomads

> Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана", версия 3.0.39.8 от 09.06.2021
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/tBTM/jvLNUJTSp


Спасибо!
не сочтите наглостью, а последние обновления у Вас не найдутся, 3.0.40?

----------


## McQueen1980

Добрый день. помогите пожалуйста по версия 8.3.18.1661 пропатченный, чтобы на  (КОРП) не обращался. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## vadik552

Всем здравствуйте, до 479 страницы дошел, сслылки уже не работает... 
Нужна Аптека для Казахстана, хотя бы  конфигурацию, чтоб базу новую сделать... Заранее благодарю!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всем здравствуйте, до 479 страницы дошел, сслылки уже не работает... 
> Нужна Аптека для Казахстана, хотя бы  конфигурацию, чтоб базу новую сделать... Заранее благодарю!


Да не проблема: *RetailPharmacyKz_2.2.10.2.cf*

Самый больной вопрос - лекарство!

----------

vadik552 (14.12.2021)

----------


## filin1911

> Спасибо!
> не сочтите наглостью, а последние обновления у Вас не найдутся, 3.0.40?


А на нее разве выходило 3,0,40?

----------


## ikalichkin

> А на нее разве выходило 3,0,40?


Ещё в октябре: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, 3.0.*40*.5 от 18.10.2021

----------


## filin1911

Ого. незнал. присоединяюсь. кто может поделиться последним обновлением для СХ бух?

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день, прошу выложить 1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей для Казахстана Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана " конфигурацию , Заранее спасибо

----------


## Achiless1988

Приветствую! В общем вопрос такой, есть ли какой нибудь ТСД который будет показывать остатки онлайн в 1с Управление торговлей для Казахстана", редакция 2.2,  локализация для Казахстана: "1С-Рейтинг",  "1С-Сапа" (2.2.16.5)?
Если что почта alibek_shamshi@mail.ru

----------


## vadik552

Может не по теме, а обхода нет?(

----------


## vadik552

> Да не проблема: *RetailPharmacyKz_2.2.10.2.cf*
> 
> Самый больной вопрос - лекарство!


Спасибо! Может не по теме, а обхода давно нет?(

----------


## ikalichkin

> Спасибо! Может не по теме, а обхода давно нет?(


Уже есть: *Эмулятор_2.2.10*, пароль *ru-board*

----------

666Rebel666 (15.12.2021), cntkf (15.12.2021), green-service (29.12.2021), LcHNextGen (15.12.2021), vadik552 (16.12.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана, *2.4.4.95* от 10.12.2021    и   Управление торговлей для Казахстана, *3.4.4.95* от 10.12.2021.
Кто богат - поделитесь, пожалуйста!

----------

vadik552 (16.12.2021)

----------


## aslanbai

добрый день! поделитесь пожалуйста  чистое база  1С Комплексное управление финансами и Бюджетирование для Казахстана, редакция 3.1

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана (в т.ч. и базовая), редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.41.1 от 15.12.2021*

Скачиваем КОМПЛЕКТ, как и ВСЕГДА, а профильной теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------

LcHNextGen (20.12.2021), raxmet (17.12.2021), TEV (17.12.2021), vadik552 (17.12.2021), xanteng (20.12.2021)

----------


## xanteng

Добрый вечер. Поделитесь пожалуйста ЗУП с последними обновами, 3 редакция

----------


## bekaaktau

> Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана, *2.4.4.95* от 10.12.2021    и   Управление торговлей для Казахстана, *3.4.4.95* от 10.12.2021.
> Кто богат - поделитесь, пожалуйста!


Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана, версия 2.4.4.95 https://anonfiles.com/H4pfxfy6w8/ARA...5_updsetup_zip

Управление торговлей для Казахстана, 3.4.4.95 https://anonfiles.com/Xay5x9yfw9/Tra...5_updsetup_zip

Пожалуйста !

----------

DmVit (23.12.2021), from_kz (20.10.2022), ikalichkin (21.12.2021), LcHNextGen (21.12.2021), raxmet (21.12.2021), rusALK (24.12.2021), vadik552 (21.12.2021), Хорват (21.12.2021)

----------


## rusALK

Управление торговлей для Казахстана, 3.4.4.93
Есть у кого? Поделитесь, пожалуйста!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Управление торговлей для Казахстана, 3.4.4.93
> Есть у кого? Поделитесь, пожалуйста!


Есть только файл конфигурации: *UT_KZ_3.4.4.93.cf*

----------

raxmet (24.12.2021), rusALK (26.12.2021)

----------


## green-service

Доброго дня. Всех с наступающим Новым Годом! Поделитесь пожалуйста патчем EF_00_00019327 к релизу 1с БК 3.0.41.1. Спасибо.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго дня. Всех с наступающим Новым Годом! Поделитесь пожалуйста патчем EF_00_00019327 к релизу 1с БК 3.0.41.1. Спасибо.


Пожалуйста: *patches_281220212027.zip*, *PROC_BPKZ30411_20211227.zip*

----------

green-service (29.12.2021), Nell* (04.01.2022), raxmet (29.12.2021)

----------


## rednomads

Доброе утро, Дамы и Господа! по сельхозке кто готов новинками поделиться? очень нужно.

----------


## baurzhan1403

Бухгалтерия 8 для Казахстана, ред 3.0 3.0.41.2 добрый день. С наступающим всех. можете поделиться

----------


## Serjan

https://forum.ruboard.ru/threads/247...l=1#post667220

----------


## baurzhan1403

Добрый день. Можете поделиться EF_00_00019431 обновление Бухгалтерия для Казахстана

----------


## cntkf

Добрый день! Поделитесь дополнениями:

Расширение для конфигурации Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана версии 2.4.4.96 (ГСВС)

Внешнее расширение для конфигурации Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана версии 2.4.4.96 (Расширение_ЗагрузкаСНТ.cfe)

----------


## Dami

> https://forum.ruboard.ru/threads/247...l=1#post667220


Здравствуйте, ссылка не работает. Как скачать 3.0.41.1?

----------


## гаини

добрые люди, у кого есть возможность скинуть версий с 4.0.28.2 по 4.0.28.4 для госуучреждений.

----------


## torgod

поделитесь 2.0.28. 1 для государственных предприятий Казахстана

----------


## Виктор76

> поделитесь 2.0.28. 1 для государственных предприятий Казахстана


МНЕ ТОЖЕ НУЖНО......... ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА........

----------


## green-service

Доброго дня, форумчане. У кого есть возможность, поделитесь расширением для конфигурации 1С:Бухгалтерия 8 для Казахстана версии 3.0.41.2 (Исправление ошибок преемственности кодов ТН ВЭД). Благодарю.

----------


## torgod

> Доброго дня, форумчане. У кого есть возможность, поделитесь расширением для конфигурации 1С:Бухгалтерия 8 для Казахстана версии 3.0.41.2 (Исправление ошибок преемственности кодов ТН ВЭД). Благодарю.


https://turb.cc/1meuu4nx0rdj.html но это ГСВС, по тн вэд внешней нет

----------

cntkf (14.01.2022), green-service (14.01.2022)

----------


## baurzhan1403

Добрый день
EF_00_00019483.cfe

rasshirenie-dlya-konfiguratsii-bukhgalteriya-dlya-kazakhstana-versii-3-0-41-2-ispravlenie-oshibok-pr можете поделиться с патчем исправления.

----------


## green-service

> https://turb.cc/1meuu4nx0rdj.html но это ГСВС, по тн вэд внешней нет


Спасибо за помощь. Но это не то. Нужно патч который выпустили 14.01.2022. Постом выше человек уточнил его название.

----------


## Alpusha

Добрый день! Нужна Розница для Казахстана 2.2.4.3, dt или cf, что есть. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, очень надо!

----------


## Виктор76

> Добрый день! Нужна Розница для Казахстана 2.2.4.3, dt или cf, что есть. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, очень надо!


https://turbo.to/a5inkghjiapq.html

----------


## Виктор76

> https://turbo.to/a5inkghjiapq.html


https://turbo.to/cb92hkzgs1n4.html

----------

Alpusha (14.01.2022)

----------


## Alpusha

Спасибо!

----------


## Виктор76

поделитесь 2.0.28. 1 для государственных предприятий Казахстана

----------


## L_elektronika

Приветствую,просит лицензию 1с ,как решить подскажи?

----------


## Виктор76

> Приветствую,просит лицензию 1с ,как решить подскажи?


есть спец патч........

----------


## Виктор76

> Приветствую,просит лицензию 1с ,как решить подскажи?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BjNe/6dej32tAy

----------


## Хорват

Всем добрый день. Может кто сможет поделиться, нужна обработка для удаления помеченных объектов без проверки ссылочной целостности. Благодарю!

----------


## Виктор76

> Всем добрый день. Может кто сможет поделиться, нужна обработка для удаления помеченных объектов без проверки ссылочной целостности. Благодарю!


ДОБРЫЙ...... ЕСЛИ У ВАС КОНФА 8.3 ТО МОЖНО ВОСПЛЬЗОВАТСЯ СТАНДАРТНЫМИ СРЕДСТВАМИ........ ПОИСК И УДАЛЕНИЕ ПОМЕЧЕНЫХ ОБЪЕКОВ.........

----------


## Хорват

> ДОБРЫЙ...... ЕСЛИ У ВАС КОНФА 8.3 ТО МОЖНО ВОСПЛЬЗОВАТСЯ СТАНДАРТНЫМИ СРЕДСТВАМИ........ ПОИСК И УДАЛЕНИЕ ПОМЕЧЕНЫХ ОБЪЕКОВ.........


Стандартные средства не позволяют удалить все объекты. Поэтому и требуется данная обработка. Конфигурация Бух для КЗ 3.0.

----------


## ltany

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой 8.3 для управляемых форм Загрузка данных из табличного документа уф v2

----------


## cntkf

Всем привет! Поделитесь всеми дополнениями для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", которые вышли для релиза 3.0.41.2

----------


## Kozinak

Привет!
Можете кинуть Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана Версия 4.0.28.5? Заранее спасибо!

----------


## dim970

Есть у кого исправление для ЗУП 3.1.1.78? После обновления не создаються ФизЛица

----------


## Виктор76

Всем привет. Поделитесь пожалуйста релизом  Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2	2.0.28.1

----------


## Хорват

> Всем привет! Поделитесь всеми дополнениями для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", которые вышли для релиза 3.0.41.2


Доброе утро. https://disk.yandex.ru/d/69g27z7Ua8D1fQ , https://disk.yandex.ru/d/0bi-JNVfKT9WjQ

----------

666Rebel666 (18.01.2022), cntkf (18.01.2022), green-service (18.01.2022), Leon76 (13.02.2022), miromaks21 (18.01.2022), raxmet (18.01.2022), TEV (18.01.2022)

----------


## biofox

> добрые люди, у кого есть возможность скинуть версий с 4.0.28.2 по 4.0.28.4 для госуучреждений.


Привет тут 4.0.28.5 Еще добавил
http://file.sampo.ru/rsv7w3/

----------

666Rebel666 (18.01.2022), гаини (07.02.2022)

----------


## ratxa

Добрый день. у кого есть конфигурация Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2.0.27.1  и 2.0.28.1?? Срочно нужно помогите

----------


## ratxa

есть конфигурация Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2.0.28.1 ??

----------


## Kuanyshtore

Добрый вечер. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновление от 12.01 для Бухгалтерии для Казахстана 2

----------


## biofox

> Добрый вечер. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновление от 12.01 для Бухгалтерии для Казахстана 2


Обновление будет для Бухгалтерии 2.0  25.01.22 версия 2.0.35, так что ждите

----------


## ratxa

Всем привет. Поделитесь пожалуйста релизом Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция  2.0.28.1

----------


## xanteng

Добрый день. На данный момент установлена платформа 8.3.10.2252, база 2.0.22.20. Для перехода на 3ю редакцию до какой версии нужно обновить базу? Можно ли сразу с cf, установить все релизы, чтоб каждую не устанавливать вручную?

----------


## ratxa

Всем привет. Поделитесь пожалуйста релизом Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2.0.28.1

----------


## Виктор76

> Добрый день. На данный момент установлена платформа 8.3.10.2252, база 2.0.22.20. Для перехода на 3ю редакцию до какой версии нужно обновить базу? Можно ли сразу с cf, установить все релизы, чтоб каждую не устанавливать вручную?


Да можно..... Обновите платформу для начало.........

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. На данный момент установлена платформа 8.3.10.2252, база 2.0.22.20. Для перехода на 3ю редакцию до какой версии нужно обновить базу? Можно ли сразу с cf, установить все релизы, чтоб каждую не устанавливать вручную?


1) 2.0 обновляется намного быстрее чем 3.0, поэтому обновляем до последней версии 2.0.*34.3*, а затем накатываем последнее обновление 3.0 - *AccountingKz_3.0.41.2_updsetup.zip*

2) Обновлять через *.cf очень даже и уместно, но нужно помнить о важных переходах, например с  2.0.*27*.2 до 2.0.*28*.2
т.е., сначала, нужно использовать  *1Cv8_2.0.27.2.cf*, затем обновить до *AccountingKz_2_0_28_2_updsetup.exe*, после чего выполнить в режиме 1С:Предприятия ВСЕ процедуры (читайте!!!), по переходу на новый план счетов, и, только потом, скакнуть до *1Cv8_2.0.34.3.cf*

Как альтернатива скачкам через *.cf - используйте *Обновлятор-1С*, запустил себе, и, занимайся другими делами. Минус только один - ВСЕ необходимые обновления обязательно нужно устанавливать...

3) Если не ошибаюсь, то уже на последнем обновлении 2.0, понадобиться более подходящая платформа, например *Repack_Windows_x86_17.1306_pass_1.zip*

Про бэкапы не грех и напомнить, а, так, вкратце всё, желаю удачи!

----------

cntkf (19.01.2022), Leon76 (13.02.2022), oksi (20.01.2022), xanteng (20.01.2022), Алисеенко Марк (10.03.2022)

----------


## green-service

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением ЗУП релиза 2.0.21.1. Спасибо

----------


## Marlan

Всем привет. Поделитесь пожалуйста релизом Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2.0.28.1

----------


## Arhangel_url

Добрый вечер. Есть у кого чистая база 2.0.34.3 Бухгалтерии? Скиньте ссылку пожалуйста

----------


## Drugoy

Архив-самораспаковщик с чистой 2.0.34.3 и всеми выходившими дополнениями TYT

----------

Arhangel_url (21.01.2022)

----------


## Drugoy

Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана. Обновление до версии 2.0.21.1 TYT. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлением до 2.0.20.3!!!

----------

Varchun (22.01.2022)

----------


## lelikbolik115

Доброго времени суток кто может поделиться обновлением комплексная автоматизация для казахстана версии 2.4.4.87, 2.4.4.89 заранее благодарю

----------


## dilovar

Всем доброго дня, поделитесь пожалуйста 1с Аптека для Казахстана желательно по свежее.
Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## ratxa

Всем привет. Поделитесь пожалуйста релизом Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2.0.28.1

----------

LcHNextGen (21.01.2022)

----------


## tolesha

Очень нужно обновление для 2 редакции, Бухгалтерия для Казахстана.

----------


## treker666

> Очень нужно обновление для 2 редакции, Бухгалтерия для Казахстана.


25 января ожидается обновление на 2022 год для 2 редакции

----------


## Varchun

> Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана. Обновление до версии 2.0.21.1 TYT. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлением до 2.0.20.3!!!


Привет, лови

----------

Drugoy (22.01.2022), green-service (22.01.2022), kvvline (22.01.2022)

----------


## jjon

Всем привет! Можете поделиться Комплексной автоматизацией для КЗ именно установка или cf типовой(не тронутой)

----------


## kvvline

Сообщение от Drugoy Посмотреть сообщение
Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана. Обновление до версии 2.0.21.1 TYT. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлением до 2.0.20.3!!!

 Какие нужны?

----------

Drugoy (23.01.2022)

----------


## Drugoy

> Какие нужны?


Спасибо большое! Благодаря участию *Varchun* в этом посте теперь есть непрерывная линейка с 2012 года от 2.0.4.9 до 2.0.21.1. Тоже могу поделиться, если кому что нужно!

----------


## Виктор76

> Всем привет. Поделитесь пожалуйста релизом Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2.0.28.1


ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА.........

----------


## ratxa

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть криптобиблиотека для ЭСФ для релиза Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0.41.2 ?

----------


## ratxa

Нужна криптобиблиотека для ЭСФ для релиза Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0.41.2 ?

----------


## green-service

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста исправлением EF_00_00019483_3.cfe для БК 3.0.41.2. Спасибо

----------


## green-service

> Нужна криптобиблиотека для ЭСФ для релиза Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0.41.2 ?


КриптоБиблиотека

----------


## vadik552

Очень очень ждем обновление бух 2.0

----------


## zestq

Добрый день. Может у кого завалялась обработка по загрузке табличной части из Excel, универсальная обработка задваивает количество и не дает провести документ. Поделитесь Друзья! Огромная благодарность кто откликнется!

----------


## green-service

> Добрый день. Может у кого завалялась обработка по загрузке табличной части из Excel, универсальная обработка задваивает количество и не дает провести документ. Поделитесь Друзья! Огромная благодарность кто откликнется!


Загрузка из табличного документа

----------

zestq (25.01.2022)

----------


## zestq

> Загрузка из табличного документа


Да, к сожалению, именно эта обработка не дает возможности провести документ, количество загружается некорректно. Может у кого то есть обработка без глюков для загрузки Excel данных в 1 с 8.3 (управляемые формы)?

----------


## tolesha

Ребят, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ ОБНОВЛЕНИЕМ НА 2 РЕДАКЦИЮ. Бухгалтерия для Казахстана. Уже 25 число

----------


## ikalichkin

> Да, к сожалению, именно эта обработка не дает возможности провести документ, количество загружается некорректно. Может у кого то есть обработка без глюков для загрузки Excel данных в 1 с 8.3 (управляемые формы)?


Гляньте *ЗДЕСЬ*.

----------

cntkf (25.01.2022), zestq (26.01.2022)

----------


## makfromkz

> ПОЖАЛУЙСТА ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ ОБНОВЛЕНИЕМ НА 2 РЕДАКЦИЮ.


Дык еще не было обновления

----------


## Drugoy

1С:Предприятие 8, Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 2.0, Обновление на версию *2.0.35.1* TYT

----------

Alex_oit (27.01.2022), cntkf (26.01.2022), raxmet (26.01.2022), treker666 (26.01.2022), vadik552 (26.01.2022), Zelim (27.01.2022)

----------


## biofox

Добрый день, появилась у кого-нибудь обновления на Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2.0.28.1? Поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана (комплект Проф + Базовая), редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.35.1 от 25.01.2022*

Можете скачать в родственной ветке: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------

Alex_oit (27.01.2022), cntkf (26.01.2022), Leon76 (13.02.2022), vadik552 (28.01.2022)

----------


## Zelim

> Добрый день, появилась у кого-нибудь обновления на Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2.0.28.1? Поделитесь пожалуйста


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/58n9/fDLpWSmoL

держите

----------

biofox (28.01.2022), LcHNextGen (28.01.2022), raxmet (28.01.2022)

----------


## Zelim

Поделитесь пожалуйста Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0 - 4.0.28.5 от 14.01.22
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Alex_oit

> Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста исправлением EF_00_00019483_3.cfe для БК 3.0.41.2. Спасибо


Тоже нужно

----------


## biofox

> Поделитесь пожалуйста Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0 - 4.0.28.5 от 14.01.22
> Заранее спасибо


Спасибо за ГП, вот ГУ с4,0,28,5 https://wdfiles.ru/6e21e4

----------

ikalichkin (17.02.2022), Zelim (28.01.2022)

----------


## ratxa

у кого есть криптобиблиотека для ЭСФ для релиза Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0.41.2 ?

----------


## Хорват

> Тоже нужно


Добрый день. https://disk.yandex.ru/d/urDt_WZNz4neJQ

----------

Alex_oit (28.01.2022), baurzhan1403 (28.01.2022), Chuvakoff (09.02.2022), raxmet (28.01.2022)

----------


## green-service

> Тоже нужно


тут

Вышло еще одно исправление. EF_00_00019698 есть у кого-нибудь?

----------

Alex_oit (28.01.2022)

----------


## green-service

> у кого есть криптобиблиотека для ЭСФ для релиза Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 3.0.41.2 ?


тут

криптобиблиотека

----------


## Alex_oit

> тут
> 
> Вышло еще одно исправление. EF_00_00019698 есть у кого-нибудь?


по сылке исправление EF_00_00019483 а сегодня уже EF_00_00019698

----------


## PrincBeka

перезалейте пож-та

----------


## PrincBeka

> 2.0.21.1
> 2.0.21.2
> 2.0.22.1
> 2.0.23.7


перезалейте пож-та и версия можно добавит до 28.1

----------


## ratxa

> тут
> 
> криптобиблиотека


эта не подходит

----------


## ratxa

> тут
> 
> криптобиблиотека


как сделать для последнего релиза прямой обмен ЭСФ ???

----------


## vadik552

> как сделать для последнего релиза прямой обмен ЭСФ ???


Читайте мат часть, все подходит.

----------


## ikalichkin

> как сделать для последнего релиза прямой обмен ЭСФ ???


1. Зарегистрировать организацию на сайте *ИС ЭСФ*, нужно иметь 2 пары ключей на руководителя (как ЮЛ + на себя как ФЛ). ИП - только 1 пара ключей ЭЦП (ФЛ)

2. Иметь процедуры, подтверждающие лицензионность *ПРЯМОГО* обмена ЭСФ:
можно скачать
Для 2.0: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3Tud/77nHLDVr2
Для 3.0: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/K5AD/aXYfffviD
Процедуры выполняются через файл->открыть, выбираем нужную (для 2.0 или 3.0), после запуска "педалькой" (...) выбираем организацию, жмём [Выполнить], закрыли
Не путать эти процедуры с Обработкой "Обмен электронными счетами-фактурами"!

3. Настроить обмен ЭСФ:
Для 2.0 - Предприятие -> Настройка параметров учета/ (Операции->Константы) -> Настройка программы -> Электронные счета-Фактуры -> Настройки обмена электронньми счетами-фактурами
Для 3.0 - Администрирование -> Общие настройка программы -> Электронные счета-Фактуры -> Настройка электронньх счетов-фактур

4. Настройки обмена ЭСФ
п.1 Способы обмена электронными счетами-фактурами, ставим галочки везде, [применить]
п.2 Криптографическая библиотека, жмём [Проверить работу], в результате должно быть сообщение: Библиотека успешно подключена! Версия: 1,8
Если всё нормально с п.2, то переходим к
п.3 Подключение к ИС ЭСФ. Проверяем доступ к серверу ИС ЭСФ, появляются зелёные галочки, если нет - мучаем форум
Синхронизация по расписанию пропускаем, но очень важно НИЖЕ !!!

п.5 *Пользователи ИС ЭСФ*. Плюсиком создаём, выбираем сертификат ( ЭЦП-шный ключ аутентификации (*AUTH_*) руководителя ЮЛ, вводим пароль ЭЦП, в результате данные ЭЦП появятся в окне: "Данные выбранного сертификата", далее выбираем пользователя ИБ, вводим *пароль от ИС ЭСФ*, ставим все галочки в таблице использования ЭСФ, проверяем, сохраняем.

5. Работа с ЭСФ. Сложностей мало.
Для получения: Покупка -> (3.0) Электронные счета-фактуры (полученный) / (2.0) Счета-Фактуры полученные -> Электронный счет-фактура полученный, открывается журнал ЭСФ, копка [Получить], отмечаем организацию-пользователя, жмём Получить электронные счета-фактуры ИС ЭСФ. Синхронизируются ВСЕ виды ЭСФ исходя из дат в табличной части.

Для отправки используем продажи, счета фактуры выданные, отмечаем ГРуППУ счф (shift + левый клик), выбираем в меню формы ЭСФ -> Создать ЭСФ, переходим в журнал ЭСФ исходящих, лучше заранее проверить каждую, затем при отправке ( кнопка формы [Отправить] отработать ошибки контроля отправки, сообщения об ошибках помогут. Главное - открыть ЭСФ для редактирования и перейти в нужный раздел.

Первоначально думаю достаточно, нюансы потом...
Удачи!!!

----------

cntkf (31.01.2022), Drugoy (01.02.2022), karaulaga (20.08.2022), vadik552 (30.01.2022)

----------


## FilRid

Добрый день! При переходе с БП Казахстана 8.2.0.34.3 на 8.3.041.2 потерялся справочник источники происхождения. Не могу продать товар купленный до перехода. Номенклптура ГСВС пустая. Что я не так зделал? Или есть спецальная обработка перехода. Извеняюсь если не по теме. Но для БП 8.3 Казахстана не нашел раздела

----------


## vadik552

Всем привет! Можете пожалуйста выложить все последние патчи на последнюю редакцию БУХ 3.0

----------


## vadik552

> Добрый день! При переходе с БП Казахстана 8.2.0.34.3 на 8.3.041.2 потерялся справочник источники происхождения. Не могу продать товар купленный до перехода. Номенклптура ГСВС пустая. Что я не так зделал? Или есть спецальная обработка перехода. Извеняюсь если не по теме. Но для БП 8.3 Казахстана не нашел раздела


По справочнику скажу что он заполняется и обновлении и там есть кнопка "Получить справочники". Вроде и обработка где то у кого то была про ГСВС

----------


## Акимхан

Добрый день. Здравствуйте. у конфигурации Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, редакция 2.0 сегодня должно выйти обновление до версии 2.0.22.1. У кого-то есть доступ можете залить эту конфигурацию на какой-то файлообменник и дать ссылку если не трудно.

----------


## FilRid

> Добрый день! При переходе с БП Казахстана 8.2.0.34.3 на 8.3.041.2 потерялся справочник источники происхождения. Не могу продать товар купленный до перехода. Номенклптура ГСВС пустая. Что я не так зделал? Или есть спецальная обработка перехода. Извеняюсь если не по теме. Но для БП 8.3 Казахстана не нашел раздела


Спасибо, разобрался. Когда обновляется конфигурация в папку ...\tmplts\1c\accountingkz\3_0_41_2, там находится архив ГСВС его надо распоковать и загрузить спрвочникГСВС  из файла

----------

Drugoy (01.02.2022)

----------


## BMWист

> перезалейте пож-та и версия можно добавит до 28.1


2.0.21.1
2.0.21.2
2.0.22.11
2.0.23.7
2.0.24.5
2.0.25.1
2.0.26.1
27 к сожалению нет, а 28 здесь было

----------


## ikalichkin

*StateAccountingKz_2.0.27.1_setup.zip*

----------

BMWист (02.02.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всем привет! Можете пожалуйста выложить все последние патчи на последнюю редакцию БУХ 3.0


*Pathes_3.0.41.2*

----------

baurzhan1403 (01.02.2022), cntkf (01.02.2022), Corall (10.02.2022), treker666 (01.02.2022), vadik552 (02.02.2022)

----------


## Акимхан

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/cHV9/FVEzuPuYF   вот обновление. Нашел сам.

----------


## ikalichkin

> 27 к сожалению нет, а 28 здесь было


Теперь есть:  *StateAccountingKz_2.0.28.1.cf*

----------

BMWист (02.02.2022), sbs_kz (13.04.2022)

----------


## vadik552

Всем здравствуйте. Хотел уточнить, кто сталкивался с клиентом на Мак ОС (установка криптобиблиотеки). Не удается установить, говорит что в базе она есть, но не подходит для версии клиента.

----------


## ratxa

Всем доброго дня! Очень необходимо последний релиз кон-фы "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана" ???

----------


## papulik

добрый день. очень необходима "Нефтебаза"  3.0.12.3 от 20.01.2022

----------


## McQueen1980

Всем привет ребята Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2 есть CF Любой из последних релизов

----------


## MERIDIAN_trade

> Спасибо, разобрался. Когда обновляется конфигурация в папку ...\tmplts\1c\accountingkz\3_0_41_2, там находится архив ГСВС его надо распоковать и загрузить спрвочникГСВС  из файла


Здравствуйте! И у Вас получилось загрузить ГСВС из этого файла? У меня нет, зависает навсегда.

----------


## AJIEXS

Есть у кого-нибуть конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП для Казахстана"	редакция 2.0.21.1 от 18.01.22г.
Буду вечно признателен.

----------


## vadik552

> Всем здравствуйте. Хотел уточнить, кто сталкивался с клиентом на Мак ОС (установка криптобиблиотеки). Не удается установить, говорит что в базе она есть, но не подходит для версии клиента.


Никто не сталкивался?

----------


## lelikbolik115

Всем доброго времени суток, кто может поделиться обновлениями на Комплексная автоматизация для Кз 2.4.4.87, 2.4.4.89, заранее благодарю

----------


## rednomads

> Всем доброго дня! Очень необходимо последний релиз кон-фы "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана" ???


Присоединяюсь к запросу, ребята, поделитесь пожалуйста, очень нужно.

----------


## dimasik005

Здравствуйте! Подскажите как в счетах бух учета, можно указать "Подчинен счеты"? СКРИНШОТ
И еще может у кого есть крипто библ?

----------


## makfromkz

счет 8400 корневой, ему некому подчиняться

----------


## dimasik005

> счет 8400 корневой, ему некому подчиняться


У нас несколько баз, там где все верно разносится в этом счете стоит подчинен счету, а тут ни указано это поле и ни правильно идет оборотка...

----------


## ikalichkin

[QUOTE=dimasik005;683528]Здравствуйте! Подскажите как в счетах бух учета, можно указать "Подчинен счеты"? СКРИНШОТ

ТОЛЬКО в *конфигураторе*, вот только зачем типовую конфигурацию 3.0 гробить???





> И еще может у кого есть крипто библ?


Для 2.0: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3Tud/77nHLDVr2

Для 3.0: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/K5AD/aXYfffviD

----------

Drugoy (07.02.2022)

----------


## dimasik005

> ТОЛЬКО в конфигураторе, вот только зачем типовую конфигурацию 3.0 гробить???


Потому что ни идет оборотно сальдовая ведомость.... сверили с другими такими же конф там есть это подчинение...

----------


## bigabilovsabit

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста Нужно выгрузка свежей базы  1С. 8.3 Розница для Казахстана . Скиньте ссылку если есть

----------


## гаини

Не могли бы вновь скинуть. там ссылка уже не работает.

----------


## FilRid

> Здравствуйте! И у Вас получилось загрузить ГСВС из этого файла? У меня нет, зависает навсегда.


В этом же шаблоне   по пути \\srv-83\Users\Юра\AppData\Roaming\1C\1c8\tmplts\1c\a  ccountingkz\3_0_41_2\ExtFiles\AddDoc\AddDoc 3.0.41.2 
есть файл "Изменения и дополнения к документации.pdf" там описан этот процесс перехода на ГСВС

----------


## FilRid

> В этом же шаблоне   по пути \\srv-83\Users\Юра\AppData\Roaming\1C\1c8\tmplts\1c\a  ccountingkz\3_0_41_2\ExtFiles\AddDoc\AddDoc 3.0.41.2 
> есть файл "Изменения и дополнения к документации.pdf" там описан этот процесс перехода на ГСВС


:) у вас свой путь ...AppData\Roaming\1C\1c8\tmplts\1c\accountingkz\3  _0_41_2\ExtFiles\AddDoc\AddDoc 3.0.41.2

----------


## green-service

Всем доброго дня. Вышла внешняя обработка для конфигурации БК версии 2.0.35.1.(ОбменЭСФ.epf). Поделитесь? Спасибо.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всем доброго дня. Вышла внешняя обработка для конфигурации БК версии 2.0.35.1.(ОбменЭСФ.epf). Поделитесь? Спасибо.


*PROC_BPKZ20351_20220207.zip*

----------

cntkf (07.02.2022), dimus_lug (08.02.2022), green-service (07.02.2022), raxmet (07.02.2022)

----------


## bigabilovsabit

вопрос еще актуален не смог найти выгрузку помогите Помогите пожалуста

----------


## AJIEXS

> Есть у кого-нибуть конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП для Казахстана"	редакция 2.0.21.1 от 18.01.22г.
> Буду вечно признателен.


Народ помогите очень нужно.

----------


## ikalichkin

> вопрос еще актуален не смог найти выгрузку помогите Помогите пожалуста


*Retail_2.3.3.3_new.dt*

----------

dimus_lug (08.02.2022), LcHNextGen (08.02.2022), vadik552 (13.02.2022)

----------


## biofox

> Народ помогите очень нужно.


Вот наверно вам это нужно Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана. редакция 2.0  2.0.21.1 https://wdfiles.ru/d09d28

----------


## ikalichkin

> Вот наверно вам это нужно Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана. редакция 2.0  2.0.21.1 https://wdfiles.ru/d09d28


Вот Вам, извините, наверное надо внимательно читать, ведь *AJIEXS* явно, открытым текстом, просит обновление для *КОРП*-версии !

Но, спасибо, за попытку помочь людям!!!

----------

AJIEXS (09.02.2022)

----------


## tolesha

Бухгалтер не может выгрузить форму 910, нет кнопки «Сохранить»
Бухгалтерия для Казахстана редакция 2.0 (обновления 35.1)
Подскажите что нужно

----------


## dimus_lug

Друзья!
Поделитесь пожалуйста общепитом 3.0 от рейтинга.
Последняя cf или обновления после 3.0.35.3 Нигде нет. Прямо ужос ужос...

----------


## ikalichkin

> Друзья!
> Поделитесь пожалуйста общепитом 3.0 от рейтинга.
> Последняя cf или обновления после 3.0.35.3 Нигде нет. Прямо ужос ужос...


Так у народа и 3.0.35.3 нет, тоже не мешало бы поделиться...

----------


## alginsky

Есть у кого cf на Нефтебазу 3.0.12.3? Заранее спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

> Бухгалтер не может выгрузить форму 910, нет кнопки «Сохранить»
> Бухгалтерия для Казахстана редакция 2.0 (обновления 35.1)
> Подскажите что нужно


Для выгрузки, и дальнейшего использования по назначению, используем кнопку "*Выгрузить в XML*", а *Записать* или *Ок* сохраняют отчёт в 1С, а что бы это увидеть - отключите ВСЕ фильтры в *Журнале отчётов*!

----------


## alginsky

> Так у народа и 3.0.35.3 нет, тоже не мешало бы поделиться...


Держите полный дистрибутив последней конфы(Общепит 3.0.38.2 от 05.01.2022) https://cloud.mail.ru/public/yuHr/iDrpbfpqn

----------

cntkf (11.02.2022), dimus_lug (11.02.2022), ikalichkin (09.02.2022), rednomads (09.02.2022)

----------


## alginsky

**deleted**

----------


## rednomads

добрый день!
Сельхозка так и не попалась никому на руки?
если есть скиньте последние обновления плз

----------

alginsky (09.02.2022)

----------


## AJIEXS

> Вот наверно вам это нужно Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана. редакция 2.0  2.0.21.1 https://wdfiles.ru/d09d28


Спасибо. Но нет это не то.
Как подчеркнул *ikalichkin* мне нужно именно КОРП конфигурация.

----------


## Виктор76

> Держите полный дистрибутив последней конфы(Общепит 3.0.38.2 от 05.01.2022) https://cloud.mail.ru/public/yuHr/iDrpbfpqn


как активировать?

----------


## biofox

> Спасибо. Но нет это не то.
> Как подчеркнул *ikalichkin* мне нужно именно КОРП конфигурация.


Извиняюсь вот КОРП вроде теперь правильно https://wdfiles.ru/5735ae      HRMCorpKZ_2_0_21_1_updsetup.zip

----------


## ikalichkin

> как активировать?


*Скрытый текст*
*Protect.Food.Kz.3.0.37-1.6.18.2*

----------

cntkf (11.02.2022), dimus_lug (11.02.2022), Drugoy (14.02.2022)

----------


## belud

Добрый вечер, подскажите выпустил ли 1С обновленную версию формы 910? У меня  конфиигурация 3.0.41.2,  910 форма v25r109 от 05.08.21 года, а на сайте соно v25r113 от 21.01.2022

----------


## dimus_lug

> *Скрытый текст*
> *Protect.Food.Kz.3.0.37-1.6.18.2*


Спасибо. но архив запоролен...

----------


## TEV

> Спасибо. но архив запоролен...


ru-board

----------

dimus_lug (11.02.2022)

----------


## Хорват

> Добрый вечер, подскажите выпустил ли 1С обновленную версию формы 910? У меня  конфиигурация 3.0.41.2,  910 форма v25r109 от 05.08.21 года, а на сайте соно v25r113 от 21.01.2022


Добрый день! По 910 пока не выложили обновление. Пока только 701.01 выложили.

----------


## cntkf

Обновите 910 форму в соно, этого достаточно.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день! По 910 пока не выложили обновление. Пока только 701.01 выложили.





> Обновите 910 форму в соно, этого достаточно.


Достаточно выгрузить 910 в XML и загрузить в кабинете налогоплательщика...

----------

dimus_lug (11.02.2022)

----------


## andreiamelyn

Всех приветствую! Если у кого есть, давно ищу и не могу найти, конфигурацию для консалтинговой компании

----------


## papulik

Нефтебаза последняя ни у кого не появилась еще?

----------


## Leon76

Всем Привет. В версии 2.0.35.1 нету формы 100.00 за 2021 год. Ее еще не выпустили? Или можно ее отдельно загрузить? Подскажите плиз

----------


## aslay

Доброго дня. А поделитесь модулем производства на УТ для КЗ?

----------


## disix

Здравствуйте! Подскажите пожалуйста, с какой версии обновить на редакцию 3.0? 
На данный время стоит "Управление торговлей для Казахстана", редакция 2.2,    (2.2.18.5), на руках есть файл обновления редакции 3.4.4.95. Я так понял, он не подходит для обновления. Если ошибся, исправьте. 
Если будет редакция для обновления, поделитесь пожалуйста! Спасибо.

----------


## Nurlan_KZ

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана КОРП. Спасибо!

----------


## Leon76

Всем Привет. В версии 2.0.35.1 нету формы 100.00 за 2021 год. Ее еще не выпустили? Или можно ее отдельно загрузить? Подскажите плиз

----------


## raxmet

> Здравствуйте! Подскажите пожалуйста, с какой версии обновить на редакцию 3.0? 
> На данный время стоит "Управление торговлей для Казахстана", редакция 2.2,    (2.2.18.5), на руках есть файл обновления редакции 3.4.4.95. Я так понял, он не подходит для обновления. Если ошибся, исправьте. 
> Если будет редакция для обновления, поделитесь пожалуйста! Спасибо.


Почитайте файл Conv2_2.txt  подробно описано

----------

disix (15.02.2022)

----------


## rednomads

после обновления версии 2.0.34.3 на версию 2.0.35.1, неактивна меню "на основании" при попытке создать реализацию на основе "счёта на оплату". с чем это связанео?

----------


## cntkf

> после обновления версии 2.0.34.3 на версию 2.0.35.1, неактивна меню "на основании" при попытке создать реализацию на основе "счёта на оплату". с чем это связанео?


Нужно обновить платформу

----------


## cntkf

> Здравствуйте! Подскажите пожалуйста, с какой версии обновить на редакцию 3.0? 
> На данный время стоит "Управление торговлей для Казахстана", редакция 2.2,    (2.2.18.5), на руках есть файл обновления редакции 3.4.4.95. Я так понял, он не подходит для обновления. Если ошибся, исправьте. 
> Если будет редакция для обновления, поделитесь пожалуйста! Спасибо.


УТ 2.2 не обновляется. Нужно выгрузить справочники и начальные остатки и загрузить в УТ 3

----------


## dimus_lug

> *Скрытый текст*
> *Protect.Food.Kz.3.0.37-1.6.18.2*


Увы... Это работает только на 37 версии, на 38 не подходит...

----------


## rednomads

Добрый день!
почму пропал выбор валюты в контрагентом, немогу вспомнить весь раздел "Договоры " облазил, база 3.0.41.2 платформа 8.3.18.1208

----------


## Jordi12

Добрый день. Требуется новая форма 220 обновлённая, имеется ли у кого такая?

----------


## Наталья*

Здравствуйте. редакция 2.0.28.1 для гос предприятий обновление , может есть у кого?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте. редакция 2.0.28.1 для гос предприятий обновление , может есть у кого?


В этой же ветке, на *511* странице выкладывали, и ранее чисто обновление тоже было, ищите, да обрящите...

----------


## Leon76

Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста для 1С версии 2.0 есть регламентированная отчетность формы 100.00 за 2021 год?

----------


## Наталья*

я ее скачала, спасибо большое, но это не не обновление, а новая чистая база, я ее загрузила на новую организацию буду вводить. А у меня есть рабочая база ее нужно обновить

----------


## Наталья*

> В этой же ветке, на *511* странице выкладывали, и ранее чисто обновление тоже было, ищите, да обрящите...


Вам выше написала

----------


## biofox

> я ее скачала, спасибо большое, но это не не обновление, а новая чистая база, я ее загрузила на новую организацию буду вводить. А у меня есть рабочая база ее нужно обновить


Можно ведь выгрузить файл конфигурации .cf и им обновиться

----------

Наталья* (17.02.2022)

----------


## Наталья*

> Можно ведь выгрузить файл конфигурации .cf и им обновиться


спасибо? так и сделала обновилась.

----------


## makfromkz

У кого есть для УПП 1.3 КЗ *рабочий* отчет КалькуляцияСебестоимости *не РАУЗ*  ?
Хоть из конфы выгруженный, хоть внешний.

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана (комплект Проф + Базовая), редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.35.2 от 17.02.2022*

Можете скачать в родственной ветке: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------

cntkf (18.02.2022), raxmet (18.02.2022)

----------


## lordali

RE запрос:
Прошу конфигурации для объединения собственников имущества (ОСИ), бывшие КСК, управляющие итд

----------


## filin1911

> Добрый день!
> почму пропал выбор валюты в контрагентом, немогу вспомнить весь раздел "Договоры " облазил, база 3.0.41.2 платформа 8.3.18.1208


либо курс валюты. либо отсутствие валюты

----------


## luna-luna

Здравствуйте,не нашла на сайте 1c83: Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, Версия *2.0.21.2* ,кто-то выложил на месте обновления с этим релизом экзешный фаил  и больше нет ,а потом сразу 2.0.21.3

----------


## kimok1988

> Держите полный дистрибутив последней конфы(Общепит 3.0.38.2 от 05.01.2022) https://cloud.mail.ru/public/yuHr/iDrpbfpqn


Добрый день, кто сможет выложить заново конф. Заранее спс

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день, возникла проблема при получении СНТ. проверка проходит нормально, но при получении пишет успешно, но на сайте есть СНТ , а они не приходят в 1с.......... Все облазил не пойму что и как. может на сайте ЭСФ заблокировали данное ИП?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, кто сможет выложить заново конф. Заранее спс


*Скрытый текст*
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/s4Zx/ZdjJudCCg

----------

dimus_lug (22.02.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, возникла проблема при получении СНТ. проверка проходит нормально, но при получении пишет успешно, но на сайте есть СНТ , а они не приходят в 1с.......... Все облазил не пойму что и как. может на сайте ЭСФ заблокировали данное ИП?


Фраза "_проверка проходит нормально, но при получении пишет успешно_" выглядит несколько загадочно...
Может, просто журнал входящих СНТ отфильтрован?

----------


## kimok1988

> Фраза "_проверка проходит нормально, но при получении пишет успешно_" выглядит несколько загадочно...
> Может, просто журнал входящих СНТ отфильтрован?


Доброе утро. фильтр проверил. нет его СНТ.png

----------


## Btt91

Добрый день!

Возьму сертификат по Казахстану, на длительный срок, писать на почту btt91@mail.ru

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброе утро. фильтр проверил. нет его СНТ.png


Ещё банальней - сертификат просрочен? Если же, конечно, ЭСФ и ЭАВР тоже не "долетают"...

----------


## kimok1988

> Ещё банальней - сертификат просрочен? Если же, конечно, ЭСФ и ЭАВР тоже не "долетают"...


Сертификат рабочий , на сайт ЭСФ все заходит.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Сертификат рабочий , на сайт ЭСФ все заходит.


Сертификатом, ежели на портал ИС ЭСФ, "вручную" заходим, то и в 1С его обновите...

----------


## dimus_lug

> *Скрытый текст*
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/s4Zx/ZdjJudCCg


Еще раз спасибо. Только патч на 38 не работает. Он только для 37

----------


## ikalichkin

> Еще раз спасибо. Только патч на 38 не работает. Он только для 37


Увы, надо вновь просить автора МEKADOTE об обновлении, но это уже - на родственном форуме...

----------


## Btt91

Добрый день!

Возьму сертификат по Казахстану, на длительный срок, писать на почту btt91@mail.ru

----------


## biofox

Добрый день, есть у кого Учебная 1С 8.3, ну чтобы без лицензии работала ?

----------


## kimok1988

Доброй ночи, поставил Управление Торговлей 3 редакция и хочу привязать Мобильное приложение Заказы к 1С. Скачал приложение с Google Play Заказы 1С , но они похоже для россии, хотя если зайти в УТ для Казахстана там тоже есть ссылка на именно это приложение. ок. далее настроил синхронизацию. после синхронизация пошла , но при синхронизации выходят ошибки ОШИБКА ЗАПИСИ СПРАВОЧНИКОВ: Неизвестный отправитель и все на этом.......... Так же нашел в дистрибитуве 1с УТ конф МобильноеПриложениеЗаказы  ДляКазахстана.cf , но не знаю как поставить его на Android. Подскажите как настроить Мобильное приложение 1С Заказы к Управление Торговлей для Казахстана 3.0. Заранее спс.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, есть у кого Учебная 1С 8.3, ну чтобы без лицензии работала ?


*8.3.16.1296_training*

----------

biofox (25.02.2022)

----------


## kimok1988

Доброй ночи , кто сможет скинуть Мобильную платформу 8.3.17.1851. Заранее спс. и еще вопрос, если на ПК стоит 8.3.17.1851 смогу ли я подкл через мобильную платформу ниже 8.3.17.1851?

----------


## biofox

> *8.3.16.1296_training*


Это платформа скорее всего для программирования, а конфигурация есть для учебы?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Это платформа скорее всего для программирования, а конфигурация есть для учебы?


Учебная платформа - без лицензии, действительно для программирования. Учебная версия конкретной конфигурации (БП, УТ, либо что-то другое), наверняка, с  программной лицензией, имхо.  Если честно - не сталкивался...

----------


## Taraz2021

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане нужен cf файл Бухгалтерский учёт для гос учреждений, поделитесь у кого есть ссылка. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане нужен cf файл Бухгалтерский учёт для гос учреждений, поделитесь у кого есть ссылка. Заранее спасибо!


Пожалуйста: *BudgetAccountingKz_4.0.28.5.cf*

----------

666Rebel666 (01.03.2022)

----------


## Миржан

Добрый день!
Может у кого есть конф. 1с Бюджетирование для Казахстана

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0, версия 4.0.28.5 от 14.01.2021*

Полный комплект (*upd, *.cf, *.dt*), как и всегда, можно скачать в теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК*

----------

LcHNextGen (04.03.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.28.1 от 11.01.2021*

Полный комплект (*upd, *.cf, *.dt*), как и всегда, можно скачать в теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО  ССЫЛОК!*

----------

LcHNextGen (04.03.2022)

----------


## trubb

задрали микропатчики для конфигураций, есть у кого EF_00019308.cfe для Комплексной автоматизации 2?

----------


## biofox

Доброго дня, может у кого завалялась чиста база 7.7 Торговля и Склад ?

----------


## Виктор76

> Доброго дня, может у кого завалялась чиста база 7.7 Торговля и Склад ?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2k5W/5bt3jko2s

----------

biofox (05.03.2022)

----------


## biofox

Добрый день, люди может кто скинуть .cf файлик 2,0,35,2 Бух для Казахстана 2,0 , Обновления все есть а вот самой базы нету чтобы вытащить файлик конфигурации .cf

----------


## Yamuna

добрый день есть ли у кого нибудь ломаная конфигурация для Санатория?

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день, кто сможет выслать конфигурацию *Управление торговлей для Казахстана редакция 2.2* , так как хочу настроить обмен с бух 3.0. Есть УТ 3.0 , но там кривой обмен идет с Бух. Так что прошу выложить Управление торговлей для Казахстана редакция 2.2

----------


## Алисеенко Марк

Здравствуйте. Пожалуйста поделитесь у кого есть CF файл розницы для казахстана RetailKz 2_2_1_15. Подойдет даже DT файл этой версии или ранние релизы. Заранее благодарю.
Почта 
mark.aliseenko@gmail.com

----------


## Alex_oit

> Добрый день, люди может кто скинуть .cf файлик 2,0,35,2 Бух для Казахстана 2,0 , Обновления все есть а вот самой базы нету чтобы вытащить файлик конфигурации .cf


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/gXH7/u1m9KP9DC

----------


## vadik552

Здравствуйте всем. У кого есть обновления по УТ 3.4.4.93 и 3.4.4.95? Буду благодарен

----------


## rednomads

Всем привет! Мира и процветания Вам!
Дорогие коллеги, поделитесь пожалуйста обновлениями для сельхозки

----------


## Alex_oit

Добрый день!!! Появилась ли ф220 на 3,0? Спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день!!! Появилась ли ф220 на 3,0? Спасибо


Нет пока её, ждёмс...

----------


## ikalichkin

Доброго всем вечера!
Обновлением для "ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", 2.4.4.*97* от 11.03.2022, поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## Хорват

> Добрый день!!! Появилась ли ф220 на 3,0? Спасибо


Добрый день! Обновление Бух для КЗ 3.0.41.3
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/eVYdLQmRk9L7ig

----------

cntkf (15.03.2022), Лианелла (15.03.2022)

----------


## Drugoy

1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 3.0 
Версия 3.0.41.3
Обновление TYT, чистая база TYT

----------

Лианелла (15.03.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана + базовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.41.3 от 14.03.2022*

Полный комплект *(upd, *.cf, *.d*t), как и всегда, можно скачать в теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК*

----------

LcHNextGen (15.03.2022), rednomads (15.03.2022), Лианелла (15.03.2022)

----------


## LcHNextGen

Добрый вечер!
Может кто нибудь поделиться последней *CF* - ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана, версия 2.4.4.97?
Буду очень признателен!

----------


## ikalichkin

*Enterprise2KZ_2.4.4.97.CF*

----------

dimus_lug (27.04.2022)

----------


## Yelissey

Всем доброго времени суток!
Ребят помогите, нужны последние три обновления для 1С "Аптека для Казахстана" редакция 2.3
Крайнее обновление 2.3.6.2 от 24.02.22.
За ранние благодарю!

----------


## rednomads

Добрый день!
кто смог побороть крах винды после обновления на эмуляторе? в чём загвоздка?

----------


## eldorado

народ, кто нибудь USB сетевой ключ на MAC OS использовал? гравёра вроде скачал установил, но нифига не запускается пишет не обнаружен ключ. Есть решение?

----------


## trubb

комплексной автоматизацией 2.4.4.97 от 18.03.2022 поделитесь пжлста

----------


## ikalichkin

> комплексной автоматизацией 2.4.4.97 от 18.03.2022 поделитесь пжлста


*ARAutomation2Kz_2.4.4.97_updsetup*

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день, кто сможет выслать конф  1С-Рейтинг: Комплексное управление финансами и бюджетирование для Казахстана буду признателен если есть эмуль. заранее спс

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, кто сможет выслать конф  1С-Рейтинг: Комплексное управление финансами и бюджетирование для Казахстана буду признателен если есть эмуль. заранее спс


*ComplexFinanceKZ_2.7.17.4_unlock_1CD*

----------

dimus_lug (27.04.2022)

----------


## VladimirKursk

Добрый день. 
Может кто-нибудь скинуть расширение 1С контрагент для казахстана бух3.0 ? (знаю что работает только при действующей подписке ИТС, нужно посмотреть на нее).

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. 
> Может кто-нибудь скинуть расширение 1С контрагент для казахстана бух3.0 ? (знаю что работает только при действующей подписке ИТС, нужно посмотреть на нее).


*Контрагент для Казахстана*

----------


## green-service

Всем доброго дня. Поделитесь пожалуйста патчами для последнего релиза 1с Бухгалтерии РК 3.0.41.3. Благодарю.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всем доброго дня. Поделитесь пожалуйста патчами для последнего релиза 1с Бухгалтерии РК 3.0.41.3. Благодарю.


*patches_accnt_3.0.41.3*

----------

Nell* (21.04.2022), sbs_kz (13.04.2022)

----------


## VladimirKursk

> *Контрагент для Казахстана*


Добрый день. Спасибо! То что нужно!!!

----------


## den2283411

Здравствуйте, не могу найти конфигурацию 1с управление торговлей для Казахстана, релизов много а самой платформы так и не нашел чтобы в списке выбрать... пожалуйта кто может...сообщите. Спасибо
захожу в конфигурацию бухгалтерию 3.0 добавить из конфигурации базы из шаблонов...там ничего нет...

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте, не могу найти конфигурацию 1с управление торговлей для Казахстана, релизов много а самой платформы так и не нашел чтобы в списке выбрать... пожалуйта кто может...сообщите. Спасибо
> захожу в конфигурацию бухгалтерию 3.0 добавить из конфигурации базы из шаблонов...там ничего нет...


Вот  выгрузка пустой базы: *УТПКз_2.0.22.2_пустая*.

1) "_захожу в конфигурацию бухгалтерию 3.0_" - вот это как понимать? Нужно в окне запуска 1С нажать кнопку [*Добавить*], выбрать режим "Создание информационной базы *без конфигурации*"
2) Дать название ИБ, и создать/выбрать для неё НОВЫЙ каталог (папку).
3) Загружаем 1С в режиме *Конфигуратор*, Администрирование->Загрузить информационную базу, указав скаченный файл *.*dt*

Всё!!!
Если нет файла выгруженной базы, а есть файл конфигурации  *.*cf*, тогда  Конфигурация->Открыть конфигурацию, затем Конфигурация->Загрузить файл конфигурации

P.S. более подробную информацию легко можно найти в интернете.

----------


## den2283411

> Вот  выгрузка пустой базы: *УТПКз_2.0.22.2_пустая*.
> 
> 1) "_захожу в конфигурацию бухгалтерию 3.0_" - вот это как понимать? Нужно в окне запуска 1С нажать кнопку [*Добавить*], выбрать режим "Создание информационной базы *без конфигурации*"
> 2) Дать название ИБ, и создать/выбрать для неё НОВЫЙ каталог (папку).
> 3) Загружаем 1С в режиме *Конфигуратор*, Администрирование->Загрузить информационную базу, указав скаченный файл *.*dt*
> 
> Всё!!!
> Если нет файла выгруженной базы, а есть файл конфигурации  *.*cf*, тогда  Конфигурация->Открыть конфигурацию, затем Конфигурация->Загрузить файл конфигурации
> 
> P.S. более подробную информацию легко можно найти в интернете.


спасибо большое...

----------


## Btt91

Всем привет есть кто занимался синхронизацией между УТ 2.0 и УТ 3.0? пишите в btt91@mail.ru

----------


## ikalichkin

Доброго дня, Страна!
Глянул на "жадный" ИТС-сайт, увидел кучу апрельских обновлений:

ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана, 2.4.4.*98* от 05.04.22
Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана, 2.4.4.*98* от 05.04.22
Управление нашей фирмой 8 для Казахстана, 1.6.7.*4* от 06.04.22
Управление торговлей для Казахстана, редакция 3, 3.4.4.*98* от 06.04.22

Большая просьба, у кого найдётся время и ресурсы - поделитесь, пожалуйста !!!
Торговля - ну очень актуально...

----------


## LcHNextGen

> Доброго дня, Страна!
> Глянул на "жадный" ИТС-сайт, увидел кучу апрельских обновлений:
> 
> ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана, 2.4.4.*98* от 05.04.22
> Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана, 2.4.4.*98* от 05.04.22
> Управление нашей фирмой 8 для Казахстана, 1.6.7.*4* от 06.04.22
> Управление торговлей для Казахстана, редакция 3, 3.4.4.*98* от 06.04.22
> 
> Большая просьба, у кого найдётся время и ресурсы - поделитесь, пожалуйста !!!
> Торговля - ну очень актуально...


Пока что удалось скачать с того же жадного Турбобит только "Управление нашей фирмой 8 для Казахстана, 1.6.7.4 от 06.04.22"

----------


## ikalichkin

> Пока что удалось скачать с того же жадного Турбобит только "Управление нашей фирмой 8 для Казахстана, 1.6.7.4 от 06.04.22"


И на том спасибо! Вот только сейчас в ТОРе хотел скачивать его! Жаль, что ERP у ребела нет...

*UTKz_3.4.4.98_updsetup*

----------


## ikalichkin

*Управление нашей фирмой для Казахстана, редакция 1.6, версия 1.6.7.4 от 06.04.2022*

*Управление торговлей для Казахстана, редакция 3.4, версия 3.4.4.98 от 06.04.2022*

Полный комплект (upd, *.cf, *.dt), как и всегда, можно скачать в теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана, редакция 2.4, Версия 2.4.4.98 от 05.04.2022*

Полный комплект (upd, *.cf, *.dt), как и всегда, можно скачать в теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------


## aslanbai

Всем доброго дня. Поделитесь пожалуйста
Внешние отчеты для конфигурации Бухгалтерия для Казахстана версии 2.0.35.2.
Регламентированный Отчет 200 Форма
Регламентированный Отчет 220 Форма

----------


## aslanbai

Здравствуйте всем. У кого есть  1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация Зарплата и кадры государственного учреждения чистое база

----------


## Kozinak

Добрый день. Может у кого есть 4.0.28.51 для государственных учреждений Казахстана?

----------


## Rinch

> Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана, версия 1.3.20.5
> Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана, версия 1.3.21.1


Пожалуйста перезалейте "Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана, версия 1.3.20.5"
Спасибо!

----------


## LcHNextGen

Добрый день!
Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2", версия 2.0.28.2, от 15.04.2022

----------


## ikalichkin

> Пожалуйста перезалейте "Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана, версия 1.3.20.5"
> Спасибо!


*EnterpriseKz_1_3_20_5_updsetup*

----------


## LcHNextGen

> Пожалуйста перезалейте "Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана, версия 1.3.20.5"
> Спасибо!


*StateAccountingKz_2_0_28_2_updsetup.zip*

----------

svra (24.04.2022)

----------


## aslay

Поделитесь 300 формой для бухии полной плз..

----------


## Виктор76

всем привет. у кого есть платформа 1с 8.3 для макбука крякнутая.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Поделитесь 300 формой для бухии полной плз..


В бухгалтерии  *3.0.41.3* форма 300.00 версии *27* релиз *155* от  23.12.2021. Позже Вы нигде и не найдёте!

----------


## ikalichkin

Добрый всем вечер! Быть может, кто богат конфигурацией/обновлением:
Документооборот  КОРП для Казахстана, 2.0.*5.2* от 31.01.2022г.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста!

----------


## baurzhan1403

Дополнение Нормализация ГСВС от 19.04.2022 Бухгалтерия 8 для Казахстана, ред 3.0. Добрый день. можете поделиться с патчем заранее спасибо

----------


## Хорват

> Дополнение Нормализация ГСВС от 19.04.2022 Бухгалтерия 8 для Казахстана, ред 3.0. Добрый день. можете поделиться с патчем заранее спасибо


Добрый день.
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/BHU0dBntnsk0Zw

----------

baurzhan1403 (21.04.2022), cntkf (21.04.2022), dimus_lug (27.04.2022)

----------


## Виктор76

всем привет. кто не будь поделитесь обработкой удаление организации в 1С 8.3.

----------


## menone_dastan

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста релизом 3.0 конфигурации "Комплексное управление финансами и Бюджетирование для Казахстана"

----------


## rednomads

Добрый день!
очень нужно обновления последние для Сельхозки, поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## ikalichkin

> всем привет. кто не будь поделитесь обработкой удаление организации в 1С 8.3.


*удаление*

----------

alex1717 (03.05.2022), Хорват (25.04.2022)

----------


## Каир

Добрый день! Есть у кого конфигурация для ОСИ Казахстан?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста релизом 3.0 конфигурации "Комплексное управление финансами и Бюджетирование для Казахстана"


Ищите в скрытом тексте, со 2-го символа.

*Скрытый текст*
_https://cloud.mail.ru/public/PErp/q1anmsxgC

----------

menone_dastan (23.04.2022)

----------


## Ruska123

Добрый день.
Может кто поделиться двумя обработчиками с Бухгалтерии строительной организации для Казахстана, интересуют КС2 и КС3.
заранее благодарен.

----------


## menone_dastan

Добрый день. Кто может поделиться Комплексной автоматизацией для Казахстана с модулем бюджетирования?

----------


## aslanbai

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста  конфигурации  1C:Предприятие 8. Отель для Казахстана

----------


## alex1717

Всем привет, есть у кого акт сверки с разбивкой по договорам?

----------


## Коматозник

Добрый день. 
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, дистрибутивом обновления для перехода с базовой на проф - 3.0.111.25

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. 
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, дистрибутивом обновления для перехода с базовой на проф - 3.0.111.25


Это ПОПРОШАЙКА для конфигураций Казахстана! Вам лучше - *СЮДА* !

----------


## Хорват

Добрый день. Подскажите пожалуйста ни у кого случайно нет обработки по учету ЭДО?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. Подскажите пожалуйста ни у кого случайно нет обработки по учету ЭДО?


Если Вы про *это* - то *вот* !

----------

Хорват (05.05.2022)

----------


## Хорват

> Если Вы про *это* - то *вот* !


Добрый день. Случайно не знаете как победить ошибку "Контрагент (1.0.0.9): Критичная: Значение контролируемого свойства ДлинаНаименования у объекта Справочник.Контрагенты не совпадает со значением в расширяемой конфигурации"?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. Случайно не знаете как победить ошибку "Контрагент (1.0.0.9): Критичная: Значение контролируемого свойства ДлинаНаименования у объекта Справочник.Контрагенты не совпадает со значением в расширяемой конфигурации"?


Если для бухгалтерии, то скачать обновления можно и на *UCHET.KZ*, а так - не юзал...

----------

Хорват (05.05.2022)

----------


## Хорват

> Если для бухгалтерии, то скачать обновления можно и на *UCHET.KZ*, а так - не юзал...


Разобрался. Благодарю!

----------


## rednomads

Добрый вечер, дамы и господа.
из свежего поступления -> Сельхозка
https://disk.yandex.com/d/HJSChINZHiWSlw
https://disk.yandex.com/d/D4rrX4tc22G4KA
https://disk.yandex.com/d/7c4CKWjF6kD0WA

----------

666Rebel666 (11.05.2022), ikalichkin (13.05.2022), svra (13.05.2022)

----------


## rednomads

Всем доброго дня!
последнее приобретение
https://disk.yandex.com/d/kDKQ4rv5yajDyg - агро 3.0.41.5

----------

666Rebel666 (14.05.2022), ikalichkin (14.05.2022), svra (18.05.2022)

----------


## y.bykbyk

Здравствуйте.
Подскажите пожалуйста где можно найти книгу входящую в комплект 1С:Предприятия Бухгалтерия для Казахстана. Версия 3.0. Руководство по ведению учета?
Российские есть книги, а вот именно для Казахстана - нигде найти не могу.
Поделитесь пожалуйста, если у кого есть.
СпасибО!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте.
> Подскажите пожалуйста где можно найти книгу входящую в комплект 1С:Предприятия Бухгалтерия для Казахстана. Версия 3.0. Руководство по ведению учета?
> Российские есть книги, а вот именно для Казахстана - нигде найти не могу.
> Поделитесь пожалуйста, если у кого есть.
> СпасибО!


В комплекте "1С:Предприятия Бухгалтерия для Казахстана. Версия 3.0",  книжка 1С Описание конфигурации 3.0 именно для Казахстанской конфигурации! Остальное - общее.
Так что просите у тех, кто купил. Либо попросите отсканировать, как-то так...

----------

azamat292628 (17.05.2022)

----------


## azamat292628

Доброго день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением ЗУП 3.1 релиз 3.1.1.81. Спасибо

----------


## Виктор76

> Здравствуйте.
> Подскажите пожалуйста где можно найти книгу входящую в комплект 1С:Предприятия Бухгалтерия для Казахстана. Версия 3.0. Руководство по ведению учета?
> Российские есть книги, а вот именно для Казахстана - нигде найти не могу.
> Поделитесь пожалуйста, если у кого есть.
> СпасибО!


здравствуйте.......на каспи.кз посмотрите.......

----------


## Виктор76

> Здравствуйте.
> Подскажите пожалуйста где можно найти книгу входящую в комплект 1С:Предприятия Бухгалтерия для Казахстана. Версия 3.0. Руководство по ведению учета?
> Российские есть книги, а вот именно для Казахстана - нигде найти не могу.
> Поделитесь пожалуйста, если у кого есть.
> СпасибО!


здравствуйте.......на каспи.кз посмотрите.......

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением ЗУП 3.1 релиз 3.1.1.81. Спасибо


*HRMKz_3.1.1.81_updsetup*

----------

azamat292628 (17.05.2022), dimus_lug (23.05.2022)

----------


## rednomads

> Здравствуйте.
> Подскажите пожалуйста где можно найти книгу входящую в комплект 1С:Предприятия Бухгалтерия для Казахстана. Версия 3.0. Руководство по ведению учета?
> Российские есть книги, а вот именно для Казахстана - нигде найти не могу.
> Поделитесь пожалуйста, если у кого есть.
> СпасибО!


штук n-надцать было, много места занимало, половина баню топил, половина растопку ушло, долго продержались с пометками которые, и те ушли. всем предлагал в своё время, отмахивались, Вы первый на моей памяти кто их спросил. если найду в сарае или гараже дам знать. а вроде инфы в том же про1с.кз будет с поисковиком достаточно.

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана + Базовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.42.1 от 18.05.2022*

Полный комплект (upd, *.cf, *.dt), как и всегда, можно скачать в теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------

azamat292628 (20.05.2022)

----------


## aaagb

Добро вам всем 
вроде как не смог найти обновление для "Бухгалтерия учебного заведения для Казахстана", 2.1.40.4, можете поделиться или как лучше?

----------


## filin1911

> Всем доброго дня!
> последнее приобретение
> https://disk.yandex.com/d/kDKQ4rv5yajDyg - агро 3.0.41.5


как я понимаю СХ скоро должна выйти?
 так как сегодня вышла бух

----------


## rednomads

> как я понимаю СХ скоро должна выйти?
>  так как сегодня вышла бух


Наверное, как бы снова пол года не ждать :-).

----------


## rednomads

> как я понимаю СХ скоро должна выйти?
>  так как сегодня вышла бух


Наверное, как бы снова пол года не ждать :-).

----------


## bekaaktau

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста 1С-Рейтинг: Абонентская служба для ЖКХ, ОСИ и.т.д.

Если есть отученная, эмуль, unlock было бы прекрасно. Благодарю

----------


## 1CSof

> Добро вам всем 
> вроде как не смог найти обновление для "Бухгалтерия учебного заведения для Казахстана", 2.1.40.4, можете поделиться или как лучше?


Здравствуйте. Тоже интересует

----------


## aslanbai

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане нужен обновление версия 
Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана 4.0.28.51	
поделитесь у кого есть ссылка. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## eldorado

> Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане нужен обновление версия 
> Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана 4.0.28.51	
> поделитесь у кого есть ссылка. Заранее спасибо!


Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0, версия 4.0.28.51

----------

aslanbai (20.05.2022), ikalichkin (20.05.2022)

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день, есть ли у кого то выгрузка с ТИС в 1С и с 1С в ТИС. 
https://prosklad.kz/

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день, есть ли у кого то выгрузка с ТИС в 1С и с 1С в ТИС. 
https://prosklad.kz/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, есть ли у кого то выгрузка с ТИС в 1С и с 1С в ТИС. 
> https://prosklad.kz/


Эта тема - КАЗАХСТАНСКАЯ, поэтому под ТИС, я так думаю, Вы имели ввиду *Торговля + Склад для Казахстана, редакция 1.0*?

*ConTr_TM* - это для конвертации 1.0 в УТ2. В самой УТ2 есть конвертация в УТ3. А вот обратной цепочки, увы, не знаю...

----------

666Rebel666 (20.05.2022), azamat292628 (20.05.2022)

----------


## azamat292628

Добрый день. Поделитесь патчем для конфигурации «Зарплата и управление персоналом для Казахстана» версии 3.1.1.81 (исправление округления взносов, отчислений). Благодарю.

----------


## filin1911

> Эта тема - КАЗАХСТАНСКАЯ, поэтому под ТИС, я так думаю, Вы имели ввиду *Торговля + Склад для Казахстана, редакция 1.0*?
> 
> *ConTr_TM* - это для конвертации 1.0 в УТ2. В самой УТ2 есть конвертация в УТ3. А вот обратной цепочки, увы, не знаю...


Под ТИС имеется ввиду Трехкомпонентная интегрированная система (ТИС). отдельно продается от франчей обмен между просклад и 1с бух

----------


## 1CSof

Тут на форуме есть "Бухгалтерия учебного заведения для Казахстана" ???

----------


## izar83

Доброго времени суток! Подскажите, 1с отчетность, есть ли для Казахстана и можно ли скачать?

----------


## kimok1988

> Под ТИС имеется ввиду Трехкомпонентная интегрированная система (ТИС). отдельно продается от франчей обмен между просклад и 1с бух


Доброе утро, где можно приобрести?

----------


## kimok1988

> Под ТИС имеется ввиду Трехкомпонентная интегрированная система (ТИС). отдельно продается от франчей обмен между просклад и 1с бух


Доброе утро, где можно приобрести?

----------


## PrincBeka

Здравствуйте, не могли вы выложит базу 1С-Рейтинг: Абонентская служба, спасибо

----------


## filin1911

> Доброе утро, где можно приобрести?


у франчей. но начните обращение с просклад. они точно подскажут партнёров

----------


## filin1911

> Доброе утро, где можно приобрести?


у франчей. но начните обращение с просклад. они точно подскажут партнёров

----------


## filin1911

Поделитесь «БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ СЕЛЬСКОХОЗЯЙСТВЕННОГО ПРЕДПРИЯТИЯ ДЛЯ КАЗАХСТАНА», ВЕРСИЯ 3.0.42

----------


## Хорват

Всем добрый день! Ребят подскажите пожалуйста ни у кого случайно нет внешних отчетов по "движению денежных средств" и "отчета по прибылям и убыткам" для бух 3.0? Не могли бы поделиться? Благодарю.

----------


## izar83

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь "Свод отчетов для Казахстана" редакции 1.0.

----------


## jorzhik

Всем привет, а никто не богат конфой 1C-Рейтинг:Алкомониторинг?

----------


## rednomads

> Поделитесь «БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ СЕЛЬСКОХОЗЯЙСТВЕННОГО ПРЕДПРИЯТИЯ ДЛЯ КАЗАХСТАНА», ВЕРСИЯ 3.0.42


Добрый день.
https://disk.yandex.com/d/8EEB_rbhqfmtJQ - AccAgroKz_3_0_42_4_updsetup, успеваем забрать

----------

666Rebel666 (01.06.2022), filin1911 (02.06.2022)

----------


## filin1911

Благодарю Вас

----------


## azeraus

Добрый день всем!!
У кого есть релиз УТ 3.4.4.100
поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день всем!!
> У кого есть релиз УТ 3.4.4.100
> поделитесь пожалуйста


Пожалуйста: *UTKz_3.4.4.100_updsetup*

----------

LcHNextGen (06.06.2022), raxmet (06.06.2022)

----------


## AlexeyKuzin

Доброго времени суток. Ни у кого нет дополнения для конфигурации «1С:Бухгалтерия для Казахстана» версии 3.0.42.1, в котором исправлено ошибочное движение ЭСФ?
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Хорват

> Доброго времени суток. Ни у кого нет дополнения для конфигурации «1С:Бухгалтерия для Казахстана» версии 3.0.42.1, в котором исправлено ошибочное движение ЭСФ?
> Заранее спасибо!


Добрый день. https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Qdk0mC8ysPUNoQ

----------

AlexeyKuzin (08.06.2022), cntkf (09.06.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго времени суток. Ни у кого нет дополнения для конфигурации «1С:Бухгалтерия для Казахстана» версии 3.0.42.1, в котором исправлено ошибочное движение ЭСФ?
> Заранее спасибо!


Именно сам патч: *patches_270520221130*

----------

AlexeyKuzin (08.06.2022), dimus_lug (21.06.2022)

----------


## baurzhan1403

Выпуск релиза 3.0.43.1 типовой конфигурации Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Добрый день можете поделиться спасибо

----------


## azamat292628

Добрый день. Релизом 3.1.1.82 для ЗУП РК 3.1 поделитесь пожалуйста люди добрые. Спасибо.

----------


## 1CSof

Всем привет. У кого-нибудь есть "1С-Рейтинг: Комплексное управление финансами и Бюджетирование для Казахстана» ред. 3.1"?

----------


## Хорват

> Выпуск релиза 3.0.43.1 типовой конфигурации Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Добрый день можете поделиться спасибо


Добрый день. Файл обновления 3.0.43.1 https://disk.yandex.ru/d/6fRjBfR42vb5zw

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана + Базовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.43.1 от 08.06.2022*

Полный комплект (upd, *.cf, *.dt), как и всегда, можно скачать в теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------

Лианелла (09.06.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всем привет. У кого-нибудь есть "1С-Рейтинг: Комплексное управление финансами и Бюджетирование для Казахстана» ред. 3.1"?


Все обновления ищем под спойлером:
*Скрытый текст*
_https://cloud.mail.ru/public/PErp/q1anmsxgC

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. Релизом 3.1.1.82 для ЗУП РК 3.1 поделитесь пожалуйста люди добрые. Спасибо.


Пожалуйста: *HRMKz_3_1_1_82*

----------

azamat292628 (09.06.2022), Drugoy (10.06.2022)

----------


## 1CSof

> Все обновления ищем под спойлером:
> *Скрытый текст*
> _https://cloud.mail.ru/public/PErp/q1anmsxgC


А есть cf ?

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана + Базовая, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.36.1 от 10.06.2022*

Полный комплект (upd, *.cf, *.dt), как и всегда, можно скачать в теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------


## trubb

Комплексная автоматизация 2.4.4.100 может кто поделиться?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Комплексная автоматизация 2.4.4.100 может кто поделиться?


Если нужно срочно - вот ссылка на турбобит  от *rebel666*

Теперь, можно скачать и с *облака*

----------

trubb (23.06.2022)

----------


## azamat292628

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста патчем (выписка СНТ на товары ВС + товары НЕ ВС) для последнего релиза Бухгалтерия РК 3.0. Спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста патчем (выписка СНТ на товары ВС + товары НЕ ВС) для последнего релиза Бухгалтерия РК 3.0. Спасибо


Если сегодняшний, то: *patches_170620221019*

----------

azamat292628 (19.06.2022), baurzhan1403 (17.06.2022), cntkf (20.06.2022), dimus_lug (21.06.2022)

----------


## Adil89

Доброго времени суток. Может у кого то есть обработка по переносу данных из Российской УТ 10 версии или 11 в Казахстанскую 2 или 3. очень буду благодарен!

----------


## dongluk

Добрый день, есть ссылка у кого на Управление торговлей 8 для Казахстана, ред. 3.4
3.4.4.100, дайте пожалуйста

----------


## dongluk

Добрый день, есть ссылка у кого на Управление торговлей 8 для Казахстана, ред. 3.4
3.4.4.100, дайте пожалуйста

----------


## raxmet

> Добрый день, есть ссылка у кого на Управление торговлей 8 для Казахстана, ред. 3.4
> 3.4.4.100, дайте пожалуйста


post #5309 + #5317-->#248

----------


## masha_gamm

Здравствуйте!!!
Мне очень нужна 1 с для сельского хозяйства Казахстан. Если у кого есть скиньте пожалуйста. Надо именно базу, не обновления.

----------


## masha_gamm

Здравствуйте!
Мне очень нужна 1 с для сельского хозяйства Казахстан. Если у кого-нибудь есть, скиньте пожалуйста. Нужна именно база, а не обновления.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте!
> Мне очень нужна 1 с для сельского хозяйства Казахстан. Если у кого-нибудь есть, скиньте пожалуйста. Нужна именно база, а не обновления.


Да пожалуйста: *AccountingAgricultureKz_3.0.41.5_new*.

Только вот эмулятора на защищённую конфигурацию к сожалению нет...

----------

masha_gamm (22.06.2022)

----------


## dongluk

Добрый день помогите с проблемой обновил базу 1с  3.0.43.1 Бухгалтерия для Казахстана
и при получении  ИС ЭСФ авр не  получает выдает ошибку 
ЭСФ подключен в настройках сделал вход и записать - пишет вход ото всех организаций выполнен успешно .
ошибка.jpg

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день помогите с проблемой обновил базу 1с  3.0.43.1 Бухгалтерия для Казахстана
> и при получении  ИС ЭСФ авр не  получает выдает ошибку 
> ЭСФ подключен в настройках сделал вход и записать - пишет вход ото всех организаций выполнен успешно .
> ошибка.jpg


Извините, но Вы ничего не написали про ЭСФ: как проходит их приём? Есть ли ошибки?
Проверьте ещё раз профили и пользователей: в вашей ИБ 2 организации, а у пользователя профиля доступ ко всем? А в справочнике профилей ИС ЭСФ выбран _Тип профил_я, вопросов много! Возможно, просто сбой...

----------

dongluk (24.06.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

Доброго всем утра! Помогите, пожалуйста, с обновлением для:

"Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана",  *2.0.29.1* от 17.06.2022г.

----------


## masha_gamm

> Добрый вечер.
> нашёл, делюсь, кто искал?
> https://yadi.sk/d/Cfk1Gt72kGkwvg - AccountingAgricultureKz_3_0_39_6_updsetup
> https://yadi.sk/d/dhWPc6TH_9pMHA - AccountingAgricultureKz_3_0_39_6_setup1c


Здравствуйте! скиньте пожалуйста еще раз.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте! скиньте пожалуйста еще раз.


*AccountingAgricultureKz_3_0_39_3_updsetup*, *AccountingAgricultureKz_3_0_39_8_updsetup*

----------

masha_gamm (28.06.2022)

----------


## kvvline

Здравствуйте, можете выложить?
Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, редакция 2.0	2.0.21.2

----------


## kvvline

Здравствуйте, можете выложить?
Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, редакция 2.0	2.0.21.2

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте, можете выложить?
> Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, редакция 2.0	2.0.21.2


*HRMKZ_2_0_21_2_updsetup.zip*

----------

kvvline (28.06.2022)

----------


## azeraus

Добрый день всем !

Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой что бы поставить криптографическую библиотеку для обмена ЭСФ, без подписки БП 2.0 для Казахстана

----------


## azeraus

Добрый день всем !

Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой что бы поставить криптографическую библиотеку для обмена ЭСФ, без подписки БП 2.0 для Казахстана

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день всем !
> 
> Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой что бы поставить криптографическую библиотеку для обмена ЭСФ, без подписки БП 2.0 для Казахстана


Многократно уж выкладывали: *ESF_1.8_2.0*

----------


## aslanbai

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане нужен обновление версия
Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана 4.0.28.52 
Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана", 2.0.29.1 от 17.06.2022г.

поделитесь у кого есть ссылка. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## aslanbai

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане нужен обновление версия
Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана 4.0.28.52 
Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана", 2.0.29.1 от 17.06.2022г.

поделитесь у кого есть ссылка. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## msmustdiekz

Всем доброго времени суток.
Есть ли у кого обработка свертки базы для Бухгалтерии для Казахстана 2.0?

Буду очень благодарен.
Перерыл кучу форумов, где-то писали, что она есть в ИТС. Перерыл ИТС, так и не нашел.

----------


## TEV

> Всем доброго времени суток.
> Есть ли у кого обработка свертки базы для Бухгалтерии для Казахстана 2.0?
> 
> Буду очень благодарен.
> Перерыл кучу форумов, где-то писали, что она есть в ИТС. Перерыл ИТС, так и не нашел.


https://drive.google.com/file/d/1hTa...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## lam_anna

Всем доброго дня. а есть у кого-нибудь дополнение к ЗУП 2.0 Обработка «Автоматическая замена плановых начислений» от 16.06.2022 ??

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана + Базовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.43.2 от 07.07.2022*

Полный комплект (upd, *.cf, *.dt), как и всегда, можно скачать в теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------

eldorado (08.07.2022), vadik552 (08.07.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всем доброго дня. а есть у кого-нибудь дополнение к ЗУП 2.0 Обработка «Автоматическая замена плановых начислений» от 16.06.2022 ??


*PROC_ZUPKZ20212_20220614*

----------

Drugoy (10.07.2022)

----------


## eldorado

> Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане нужен обновление версия
> Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана 4.0.28.52 
> Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана", 2.0.29.1 от 17.06.2022г.
> 
> поделитесь у кого есть ссылка. Заранее спасибо!


Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана 4.0.28.52 
Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана 4.0.29.1
Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана", 2.0.29.1 от 17.06.2022г.

----------

aslanbai (25.07.2022), ikalichkin (11.07.2022), LcHNextGen (11.07.2022), raxmet (09.07.2022)

----------


## LcHNextGen

> Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана", 2.0.29.1 от 17.06.2022г.


Добрый день!
Там случайно не выходили рег. отчеты и патчи под эту версию?
Если есть, не могли бы Вы поделиться, был бы Вам очень признателен!

----------


## azeraus

Добрый день!
Кто может помочь мне нужна Комплексная автоматизация, редакция 2 версия 2.5.8.240

----------


## azeraus

Добрый день!
Кто может помочь мне нужна Комплексная автоматизация, редакция 2 версия 2.5.8.240

----------


## Dami

Здравствуйте! Подскажите пожалуйста как сделать, чтобы в счете на оплату в печатной форме выводилась печать и подпись? через *Макеты печатных форм* не получается.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день!
> Кто может помочь мне нужна Комплексная автоматизация, редакция 2 версия 2.5.8.240


А ничего, что Вы российскую конфигурацию просите в КАЗАХСТАНСКОЙ ветке форума, причём версия 2.5.8.*240* только анонсирована, её и в доступе то нигде пока нет...

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте! Подскажите пожалуйста как сделать, чтобы в счете на оплату в печатной форме выводилась печать и подпись? через *Макеты печатных форм* не получается.


Для гибкости, имхо, нужна внешняя печатная форма (ВПФ - *пример*, *зеркало*), для хранения картинок (подпись и печать) использовать, например, подчинённый справочник _ОрганизацииПрисоединенные  Файлы_. Открываем через карточку в _Организации_ - _Ещё_ - _Присоединенные файлы_, добавляем подпись и печать, переписываем ВПФ, вуаля!

Либо, просто в макете, как Вы и желаете, выделите ячейку/группу ячеек, _Ещё_ - _Рисунки_ - _Картинка_ - _Из файла_. С файлами нужно предварительно поработать, например, вот *так* !

----------


## aslay

А где последнюю БСП скачать?

----------


## ikalichkin

> А где последнюю БСП скачать?


*здесь*

----------

aslay (21.07.2022)

----------


## dongluk

Добрый день подскажите пожалуйста в 1 с не грузятся курсы валют нужно обновить коды ТНВЭД -Как обновить? подскажите пожалуйста

----------


## dongluk

Может кто выложить пожалуйста обновление - Управление торговлей 8 для Казахстана, ред. 3.4 3.4.4.100

----------


## ikalichkin

> Может кто выложить пожалуйста обновление - Управление торговлей 8 для Казахстана, ред. 3.4 3.4.4.100


*UTKz_3.4.4.100_updsetup*

----------

cntkf (17.07.2022), dongluk (16.07.2022)

----------


## dongluk

Добрый день, как ТНВЭД  коды обновить ?

----------


## aslay

Интересует обработка печать ценников для БухииКЗ 3.0. Может кто поделится?

эту бы http://xn---1-6kca8bgsjrjhe.xn--p1ai/public/1507910/

----------


## filin1911

Добрый день! прям с ценой?

----------


## aslay

> Добрый день! прям с ценой?


Доброго дня. Если вопрос мне, то можно без цены, я ее сам подставлю.

----------


## aslay

https://disk.yandex.kz/d/Op43-9-RV4zDrw  Кстати нашел вот кому надо. Заремил *перем ценообразование*  и заработала.

----------

666Rebel666 (22.07.2022)

----------


## AlexeyKuzin

Добрый день. Может я чего не нашел на просторах форума, но есть ли сборники платформ и конфигураций для Казахстана не на unibytes? Я так понимаю, данный файлообменник не пашет, ибо попробовал уже и через разнообразные прокси/впны открывать, но доступа нет. Очень уж хотелось бы как то получить доступ к сему великолепию) В частности также интересует 1С Аптека (есть только совсем старые релизы без лекарств).
Если где не нашел уже существующих ссылок/разделов, прошу простить и кинуть в меня ссылкой)
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. Может я чего не нашел на просторах форума, но есть ли сборники платформ и конфигураций для Казахстана не на unibytes? Я так понимаю, данный файлообменник не пашет, ибо попробовал уже и через разнообразные прокси/впны открывать, но доступа нет. Очень уж хотелось бы как то получить доступ к сему великолепию) В частности также интересует 1С Аптека (есть только совсем старые релизы без лекарств).
> Если где не нашел уже существующих ссылок/разделов, прошу простить и кинуть в меня ссылкой)
> Заранее спасибо!


unibytes - давно убит, сборники платформ - *ЗДЕСЬ*,  конфигурации для Казахстана - *ЗДЕСЬ*. Но даже у великого и могучего *UKEI*, маловато было по 1С Аптека для Казахстана!
Интернет - большой, форум - не единственный, ищите!

----------

AlexeyKuzin (24.07.2022)

----------


## AlexeyKuzin

Спасибо) Конфигурации как раз из этого раздела и скачивал. Очень жаль, что unibytes умер. Когда-то с него скачивал много нужного. 
Что ж, буду искать

----------


## AlexeyKuzin

Спасибо) Конфигурации как раз из этого раздела и скачивал. Очень жаль, что unibytes умер. Когда-то с него скачивал много нужного. 
Что ж, буду искать

----------


## aslanbai

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста  у кого есть конфигурация для 
1С-Рейтинг: Бухгалтерия учебного заведения для Казахстана,
1С:Зарплата и кадры государственного учреждения,

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## aslanbai

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста  у кого есть конфигурация для 
1С-Рейтинг: Бухгалтерия учебного заведения для Казахстана,
1С:Зарплата и кадры государственного учреждения,

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Dami

> Для гибкости, имхо, нужна внешняя печатная форма (ВПФ - *пример*, *зеркало*), для хранения картинок (подпись и печать) использовать, например, подчинённый справочник _ОрганизацииПрисоединенные  Файлы_. Открываем через карточку в _Организации_ - _Ещё_ - _Присоединенные файлы_, добавляем подпись и печать, переписываем ВПФ, вуаля!
> 
> Либо, просто в макете, как Вы и желаете, выделите ячейку/группу ячеек, _Ещё_ - _Рисунки_ - _Картинка_ - _Из файла_. С файлами нужно предварительно поработать, например, вот *так* !


Спасибо! По второму способу не получается к сожалению, Может вы знаете как внешнюю печатную форму сделать самим?

----------


## cntkf

Всем привет! Поделитесь дополнениями для для Бухгалтерии 3.0.43.2 и 2.0.36.1

----------


## cntkf

Всем привет! Поделитесь дополнениями для Бухгалтерии 3.0.43.2 и 2.0.36.1

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всем привет! Поделитесь дополнениями для Бухгалтерии 3.0.43.2 и 2.0.36.1


*REGL_BPKZ20361_20220719*, *REGL_BPKZ30432_20220719*

----------

cntkf (26.07.2022)

----------


## cntkf

Еще нужно это дополнение * от 08.07.2022 для БК 2.0.36.1 выпущены внешние отчеты ФНО 300.00, 400.00, 910.00
*, особенно 910 для БК 2.0.

----------


## cntkf

Еще нужно это дополнение * от 08.07.2022 для БК 2.0.36.1 выпущены внешние отчеты ФНО 300.00, 400.00, 910.00
*, особенно 910 для БК 2.0.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Еще нужно это дополнение * от 08.07.2022 для БК 2.0.36.1 выпущены внешние отчеты ФНО 300.00, 400.00, 910.00
> *, особенно 910 для БК 2.0.


*PROC_BPKZ20361_20220708*, *CODES_BPKZ20361_20220708*

----------

cntkf (27.07.2022), raxmet (27.07.2022)

----------


## mogwai83

Здравствуйте, кто сможет помочь, нужно заменить жесткий диск на компьютере, но в системе установлена 1с Рейтинг: Ресторан 1.0 отученная

----------


## mogwai83

Здравствуйте, кто сможет помочь, нужно заменить жесткий диск на компьютере, но в системе установлена 1с Рейтинг: Ресторан 1.0 отученная

----------


## LcHNextGen

> Здравствуйте, кто сможет помочь, нужно заменить жесткий диск на компьютере, но в системе установлена 1с Рейтинг: Ресторан 1.0 отученная


Если нужно сохранить данные и просто заменить жесткий диск то, клонируйте данные с помощью AOMEI Backupper

----------


## mogwai83

> Если нужно сохранить данные и просто заменить жесткий диск то, клонируйте данные с помощью AOMEI Backupper


Пробовал так делать, 1с не запускается с новым диском, пишет 1cv8s.exe - Ошибочный образ. "C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\8.3.8.2027\bin\core83.dir либо не
предназначен для выполнения под управлением Windows или содержит ошибку. Попробуйте переустановить программу. Платформу переустанавливать пробовал, 1с запускается, но требует СЛК

----------


## TEV

> Пробовал так делать, 1с не запускается с новым диском, пишет 1cv8s.exe - Ошибочный образ. "C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\8.3.8.2027\bin\core83.dir либо не
> предназначен для выполнения под управлением Windows или содержит ошибку. Попробуйте переустановить программу. Платформу переустанавливать пробовал, 1с запускается, но требует СЛК


СЛК привязывается к жесткому диску поэтому только повторная активация

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте, кто сможет помочь, нужно заменить жесткий диск на компьютере, но в системе установлена 1с Рейтинг: Ресторан 1.0 отученная


Извините, всё таки: ОТУЧЕННАЯ или лицензионная? В первом случае какие проблемы - отученная база  не пропала! Платформу только грамотно установить, и всё...

----------


## bikini.patrick

Доброе утро. Поделитесь файлом адресного классификатора для Алматы, пожалуйста

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброе утро. Поделитесь файлом адресного классификатора для Алматы, пожалуйста


Актуальный классификатор встроен в типовые версии, и он содержит населённые пункты и их районы всего Казахстана. Так, например, в  "Бухгалтерии для Казахстана, версии 3.0", Администрирование -> Интернет-поддержка и сервисы  -> Классификаторы  -> Адресный классификатор  ->  Загрузить классификатор (альтернатива - Из каталога на диске), выбираем ТОЛЬКО г. Алматы (п. 75), и, получаем нужное. Улиц, увы - НЕТ!
В каталоге шаблона (accountingkz\3_0_43_2\ExtFiles) так же есть KATO xml-файл: *КАТО*

----------

vadik552 (10.08.2022)

----------


## vadik552

У кого есть обновления последние по рознице выложите пожалуйста... Спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

delete

----------


## ikalichkin

> У кого есть обновления последние по рознице выложите пожалуйста... Спасибо


*RetailKz_2.3.4.2_updsetup*, *RetailKzBase_2.3.4.2_updsetup*


*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана + Базовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.43.3 от 10.08.2022*

Полный комплект (upd, *.cf, *.dt), как и всегда, можно скачать в теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------

vadik552 (11.08.2022), Varchun (17.08.2022)

----------


## aslanbai

Всем доброго дня. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновление 

Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана 2.0.29.2 от 04.08.2022	

Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана  4.0.29.2 от 20.07.2022	

Заранее спасибо!

----------

LcHNextGen (12.08.2022)

----------


## tibarus

Добрый день. Ищу *1С:Бухгалтерия ОСИ, ПТ, УК, СК, КСК для Казахстана*. Есть у кого? Интересует именно для КСК для Казахстана. И второй вопрос: *Конфигурация не заблокирована СЛК или другими дополнительными лицензиями?*

Если кто поделится... Заранее спасибо

----------


## cntkf

> Добрый день. Ищу *1С:Бухгалтерия ОСИ, ПТ, УК, СК, КСК для Казахстана*. Есть у кого? Интересует именно для КСК для Казахстана. И второй вопрос: *Конфигурация не заблокирована СЛК или другими дополнительными лицензиями?*
> 
> Если кто поделится... Заранее спасибо


https://1c-rating.kz/sol/CommunalServices Конфигурация защищена слк.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. Ищу *1С:Бухгалтерия ОСИ, ПТ, УК, СК, КСК для Казахстана*. Есть у кого? Интересует именно для КСК для Казахстана. И второй вопрос: *Конфигурация не заблокирована СЛК или другими дополнительными лицензиями?*
> 
> Если кто поделится... Заранее спасибо


Просто так - никто и не поделиться! Скиньте cf-файл на нормальный файлообменник, там - видно будет...

----------


## dongluk

Привет есть у кого обновления базы Управление торговлей 8 для Казахстана, ред. 3.4 3.4.4.102
Дайте ссылку пожалуйста .

----------


## Konstant3128

День добрый уважаемые форумчане помогите пожалуйста скачать Отчет "Маржинальный доход" для конфигурации УТ https://infostart.ru/public/340827/ или мож у кого есть подобный отчет.на почту kazantip3128@yandex.kz

----------


## alitek

Всем привет, не могу понять, 1с Бухгалтерия Казахстан стоит последняя версия 3.0.43.3, но в регламентированных отчетах 220 форма при формировании за 2020 год выдает версию 33, ниже текущей в налоговом КД 220.00 просит версию 36. Есть обновлённый внешний отчет на 220 форму? поделитесь плиз

----------


## MamZhan

Всем привет!
Случаем нету CF от Управление торговлей для Казахстана", релиз 2.2.13.9

----------


## MamZhan

Всем привет!
Случаем нету CF от Управление торговлей для Казахстана", релиз 2.2.13.9
Прошу прощения интернет заглючил получилось два раза

----------


## TEV

> Всем привет!
> Случаем нету CF от Управление торговлей для Казахстана", релиз 2.2.13.9
> Прошу прощения интернет заглючил получилось два раза


Гляньтеhttps://drive.google.com/file/d/1TrO...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всем привет, не могу понять, 1с Бухгалтерия Казахстан стоит последняя версия 3.0.43.3, но в регламентированных отчетах 220 форма при формировании за 2020 год выдает версию 33, ниже текущей в налоговом КД 220.00 просит версию 36. Есть обновлённый внешний отчет на 220 форму? поделитесь плиз


Не было обновлённой 220.00! Выход - зайти в Конфигуратор, сохранить "РегламентированныйОтчет220  Форма" как внешний отчёт, открыть и изменить в нем *2020* год на аналогичные формы и макеты *2021*, в макете "ВыгрузкаВXML" исправляем в нужной секции версию *35* на *36*.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Привет есть у кого обновления базы Управление торговлей 8 для Казахстана, ред. 3.4 3.4.4.102
> Дайте ссылку пожалуйста .


*UTKz_3.4.4.102_updsetup*.
Честно говоря, конфигурации для Казахстана, разумнее просить в более подходящей теме: *1С: Предприятие ПОПРОШАЙКА для Казахстана*

----------

cntkf (26.08.2022)

----------


## lavkz

Добрый день. Может кто поделится внешними печатными формами для 1с бухгалтерия для Казахстан  Акт сверки и счет на оплату.

----------


## aslay

Доброго дня. Ткните носом в ЕРПи актуальную, с нормального файлообменника. А то 9 часов качать как то не серьезно.

----------


## gramoton

Доброго времени суток!
Нужно обновление конфигурации с 2.0.36.1, чтобы перейти на 3.0. Бухгалтерия для Казахстана (базовая). Не могу найти рабочие ссылки.

----------


## aslay

> Доброго времени суток!
> Нужно обновление конфигурации с 2.0.36.1, чтобы перейти на 3.0. Бухгалтерия для Казахстана (базовая). Не могу найти рабочие ссылки.


на первой странице же есть все ссылки

----------


## azamat292628

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением ЗУП 3.1 релиз 3.1.1.83. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## gramoton

Разобрался.

----------


## aslanbai

Всем доброго дня. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновление

Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана 2.0.29.2 от 04.08.2022

----------


## aslanbai

Поделитесь пожалуйста обновление

Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана 4.0.29.2 от 20.07.2022 укого есть

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением ЗУП 3.1 релиз 3.1.1.83. Заранее благодарю.


*HRMKz_3.1.1.83.cf*

----------

azamat292628 (25.08.2022)

----------


## trubb

Доброго! КА 2.4.4.103 у кого-нибудь есть? проблемы с ЭСФ и СНТ, может там исправили...

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго! КА 2.4.4.103 у кого-нибудь есть? проблемы с ЭСФ и СНТ, может там исправили...


*KA2Kz_2.4.4.103_updsetup*

----------

cntkf (01.09.2022), trubb (01.09.2022), vadik552 (02.09.2022)

----------


## алекс79

Господа форумчани!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Поделитесь пожалуйста обновление

Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана 4.0.27 ;  4.0.28 ;  4.0.29
заранее признателен за помощь!!!!!!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Господа форумчани!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Поделитесь пожалуйста обновление
> 
> Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана 4.0.27 ;  4.0.28 ;  4.0.29
> заранее признателен за помощь!!!!!!


Только это: *BudgetAccountingKz_4.0.28.5.cf*

----------

алекс79 (02.09.2022)

----------


## svra

> Господа форумчани!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Поделитесь пожалуйста обновление
> 
> Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана 4.0.27 ;  4.0.28 ;  4.0.29
> заранее признателен за помощь!!!!!!


BudgetAccountingKz_4_0_27_13_updsetup
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GF84/QPanRNYvw

BudgetAccountingKz_4_0_28_52_updsetup
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JX31/Rg6A9bg76

BudgetAccountingKz_4_0_29_1_updsetup
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/jPrg/bPbExWGZr

----------

ikalichkin (02.09.2022), XMAxbIt (05.09.2022), алекс79 (05.09.2022)

----------


## kosres

Здравствуйте кто ни будь может поделится криптографической библиотекой для 8.3 3.0.43.1 для ЭСФ буду признателен

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте кто ни будь может поделится криптографической библиотекой для 8.3 3.0.43.1 для ЭСФ буду признателен


*ESF_20190328*

P.S. Если честно - то подобное многократно выкладывали в текущей теме.  Поискали бы - время не теряли...

----------

XMAxbIt (05.09.2022)

----------


## rednomads

Добрый вечер! ходят слухи что вышел доп патч к БК версии 3.0.43.3, если есть поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый вечер! ходят слухи что вышел доп патч к БК версии 3.0.43.3, если есть поделитесь пожалуйста.


Почти как три недели: *patches_15082022_3.0.43.3*

----------

kovsvanat (01.10.2022), rednomads (06.09.2022)

----------


## Jolaushi

Здравствуйте! Есть ли у кого внешний рег отчет 100 форма для 2 редакции Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 8?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте! Есть ли у кого внешний рег отчет 100 форма для 2 редакции Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 8?


100 форму, v31.r116 от 05.08.2022 ещё нигде не обновляли: ни в 2.0, ни в 3.0. А 100 v29.r109 встроена в текущие конфигурации.

----------


## Виктор76

всем доброго рабочего дня. у кого есть зуп последние обновление которая вышла 09.09.2022 года. поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## ikalichkin

*Конфигурация "1C:Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", редакция 3.1, версия 3.1.1.84 от 09.09.2022*

Полный комплект (upd, *.cf, *.dt), как и всегда, можно скачать в теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------

Виктор76 (12.09.2022)

----------


## eldorado

Добрый вечер, народ. Может быть есть у кого нибудь обработка которая позволит из УТ в Кухню выгрузить справочники контрагентов и номенклатуры....

----------


## loreyra

Здравствуйте! 
Подскажите пожалуйста для интеграции kkm.webkassa.kz с 1с необходима подписка на обслуживание ТЕХНО или ПРОФ? 
Партнер 1с должен что-то доплачивать?

----------


## loreyra

И еще вопрос: платежные карты как подключить интеграцию с 1с?

----------


## eldorado

Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.44.1

----------

cntkf (28.09.2022), raxmet (27.09.2022), rednomads (27.09.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана + Базовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.44.1 от 27.09.2022*

Полный комплект (upd, *.cf, *.dt), как и всегда, можно скачать в теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------

cntkf (28.09.2022), eldorado (27.09.2022), LcHNextGen (28.09.2022)

----------


## LcHNextGen

*Следующие исправления (патчи) можно установить в версию 3.0.44.1 программы Бухгалтерия для Казахстана*
*EF_00_00021876*
_В документе "СНТ" под неполными правами отсутствует команда "Создать ЭСФ и СФ"._

----------

666Rebel666 (28.09.2022), azamat292628 (29.09.2022), cntkf (28.09.2022), raxmet (28.09.2022)

----------


## filin1911

> Здравствуйте! 
> Подскажите пожалуйста для интеграции kkm.webkassa.kz с 1с необходима подписка на обслуживание ТЕХНО или ПРОФ? 
> Партнер 1с должен что-то доплачивать?


нет. нужна подписка только на вебкассу

----------


## filin1911

> И еще вопрос: платежные карты как подключить интеграцию с 1с?


настроить постерминал или включить платеж карты?

----------


## mifodii2012

Привет. Есть у кого обновление SmallBusinessKz_1_6_5_3_upd?, никак найти не могу

----------


## ikalichkin

> Привет. Есть у кого обновление SmallBusinessKz_1_6_5_3_upd?, никак найти не могу


*ЗДЕСЬ*

----------


## eldorado

Доброго времени суток.
Кто шарит подскажите пожалуйста.....

Информация о планируемом релизе 3.0.45.1
- Переход на использование платформы 8.3.18, не ниже 8.3.18.1741, или 8.3.19, не ниже 8.3.19.1467 (режим совместимости 8.3.17). Рекомендуемая версия 8.3.19.1467.
Будет ли работать с платформой 8.3.17.1549.... Они пишут режим совместимости с 8.3.17, кто может расшифровать?
Что есть режим совместимости?????

----------


## eldorado

Есть ли готовый репак 8.3.19.1467  или выше?

----------


## vadik552

в Росс№ ветке смотрите? уже давно есть и 8.3.21
ТУТhttps://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....828#post749828

----------


## ikalichkin

> в Росс№ ветке смотрите? уже давно есть и 8.3.21
> ТУТhttps://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....828#post749828


Пардон, а где Вы там увидели репаки для 8.3.*21*-*22* ?

----------


## Ерж

Здравствуйте Форумчане, не могу скачать платформу, банковские реквизиты не заполниться, ошибку выдает, чтобы купить турбо доступ, морочусь уже 3 дня, помогите плз. edilerzh@gmail.com

----------


## Ерж

Здравствуйте Форумчане, не могу скачать платформу, банковские реквизиты не заполниться, ошибку выдает, чтобы купить турбо доступ, морочусь уже 3 дня, помогите плз. edilerzh@gmail.com

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте Форумчане, не могу скачать платформу, банковские реквизиты не заполниться, ошибку выдает, чтобы купить турбо доступ, морочусь уже 3 дня, помогите плз. edilerzh@gmail.com


Эх, ещё бы и понять: про какую _платформу_ идёт речь...

----------


## filin1911

> Здравствуйте Форумчане, не могу скачать платформу, банковские реквизиты не заполниться, ошибку выдает, чтобы купить турбо доступ, морочусь уже 3 дня, помогите плз. edilerzh@gmail.com


а причем тут платформа и банк реквизиты? если это не баг платформы то реквизиты заполняются на ура

----------


## Ерж

Я там написал про 8.3 Предприятие; последние актуальные репаки,  хотел  скачать с турбобитом с подпиской на 5 дней, все реквизиты правильно ввел.  Подскажите как получить подписку

----------


## SKODARAPID89

Здравствуйте есть ли у кого нибудь обновление Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, версия 2.0.30.1 от 19.09.2022. Скиньте пож ста есть есть у кого.

----------


## Хорват

Добрый день.
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/KvRyiykE0Wgv6A Обновленная форма 200 Бухгалтерия для КЗ 3.0

----------

666Rebel666 (19.10.2022), akhomer (02.11.2022), baurzhan1403 (20.10.2022), biofox (21.10.2022), cntkf (20.10.2022), rednomads (19.10.2022)

----------


## Хорват

Добрый день.
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/KvRyiykE0Wgv6A Обновленная форма 200 Бухгалтерия для КЗ 3.0

----------

raxmet (20.10.2022)

----------


## azamat292628

Всем доброго дня! Поделитесь пожалуйста релизом 3.1.1.85 для зуп 3.1. Огромное спасибо всем форумчанам, которые делятся ссылками.

----------


## eldorado

Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.1.1.85

----------

666Rebel666 (20.10.2022), azamat292628 (20.10.2022), cntkf (09.11.2022)

----------


## eldorado

> Здравствуйте есть ли у кого нибудь обновление Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, версия 2.0.30.1 от 19.09.2022. Скиньте пож ста есть есть у кого.


Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2, версия 2.0.30.1

----------

666Rebel666 (20.10.2022), LcHNextGen (21.10.2022), papulik (26.10.2022), raxmet (21.10.2022)

----------


## papulik

А обновление 2.0.29.2 БУ государственного предприятия есть у Вас? Поделитесь пожалуйста....

----------


## papulik

> Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2, версия 2.0.30.1


А обновление 2.0.29.2 БУ государственного предприятия есть у Вас? Поделитесь пожалуйста....

----------


## eldorado

> А обновление 2.0.29.2 БУ государственного предприятия есть у Вас? Поделитесь пожалуйста....


Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2, версия 2.0.29.2

----------

cntkf (21.10.2022), LcHNextGen (21.10.2022), papulik (26.10.2022)

----------


## treker666

Здравствуйте.
Появилась у кого обновленная форма 200 Бухгалтерия для КЗ 2.0?

----------


## filin1911

> Здравствуйте.
> Появилась у кого обновленная форма 200 Бухгалтерия для КЗ 2.0?


нету. и скорее всего до обновления релиза не появится

----------


## ratxa

Здравствуйте.
Появилась у кого обновленная форма 200 для для государственных предприятий Казахстана, версия 2.0.30.1

----------


## ratxa

Здравствуйте.
Появилась у кого обновленная форма 200 для для государственных предприятий Казахстана, версия 2.0.30.1

----------


## ratxa

> Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2, версия 2.0.29.2


а дополнение к релизу форма 200 есть?

----------


## trubb

комплексная автоматизация 2,4,4.104 есть у кого? там 200 форма новая?

----------


## makfromkz

> нету. и скорее всего до обновления релиза не появится


формы 200 для Бух КЗ2.0 и Бух КЗ 3.0
https://dropmefiles.com/NjPgu

----------

mr_alone (01.11.2022)

----------


## makfromkz

> нету. и скорее всего до обновления релиза не появится


формы 200 для Бух КЗ2.0 и Бух КЗ 3.0
https://dropmefiles.com/NjPgu

----------

cntkf (31.10.2022), ElinaElisa (27.10.2022), mr_alone (01.11.2022), treker666 (29.10.2022)

----------


## Yelissey

Всем доброго времени суток! Ребята выручайте!, очень нужно обновление для 1С-Рейтинг Аптека для Казахстана, редакция 2.3 (2.3.8.1). И если есть то и предыдущее обновление. Проблема с БИН в чеке, без обновления ни как! Проблема тянется уже не первый месяц.

----------


## trubb

> комплексная автоматизация 2,4,4.104 есть у кого? там 200 форма новая?


очень нужно

----------


## Виктор76

> очень нужно


ВОТ 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/SeP4/4RQM5xFU8

----------

ikalichkin (01.11.2022)

----------


## Dami

Здравствуйте, не могу установить, ошибка выходит

----------


## Dami

> формы 200 для Бух КЗ2.0 и Бух КЗ 3.0
> https://dropmefiles.com/NjPgu


Здравствуйте, не могу обновить 200 форму, ошибка выходит, не подскажите как установить? спасибо

----------


## Виктор76

ВСЕМ ДОБРОГО ДНЯ. ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА НОВОЙ ОБНОВОЙ 3.0.45.1

----------


## trubb

это точно подходит для КА ?

----------


## eldorado

Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.45.1

Минимальная версия платформы - 8.3.18.1208. 
Рекомендуемая версия платформы - 8.3.19.1467.

----------

biofox (02.11.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана + БАЗОВАЯ, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.45.1 от 01.11.2022*

Полный комплект (upd, *.cf, *.dt), как и всегда, можно скачать в теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------

eldorado (01.11.2022), rednomads (02.11.2022)

----------


## eldorado

Доброй ночи. Не заморачивались с репаком свежей версии платформы? Думаю многие были бы очень признательны!

----------


## Taraz2021

Здравствуйте уважаемы форумчане, кто может поделиться конфигурацей "Бухгалтерия ОСИ, КСК для Казахстана".

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброй ночи. Не заморачивались с репаком свежей версии платформы? Думаю многие были бы очень признательны!


Увы, самые последние не выкладывали, но вот для тестирования:

*8.3.18.1902*, *8.3.19.1665*

----------

dragon_vit (02.11.2022), eldorado (02.11.2022), mr_alone (02.11.2022), MuratSh (02.11.2022), Nell* (07.11.2022)

----------


## eldorado

> Увы, самые последние не выкладывали, но вот для тестирования:
> 
> *8.3.18.1902*, *8.3.19.1665*


Большое вам спасибо!

----------

MuratSh (02.11.2022)

----------


## Taraz2021

Здравствуйте, кто может поделиться конфигурацей "Бухгалтерия ОСИ, КСК для Казахстана" очень надо.

----------


## armansky

Здравствуйте! Кто может помочь! 1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 3.0.45.1, При формировании 200 формы суммы ИПН и ОПВ удваиваются в строках 200.00.001,200.00.002. При расшифровке все корректно. Помогите!!!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Большое вам спасибо!


Увы, уже есть косяки:



```
После пробной установки 1C-8.3.18.1902-lite-Mimo-UniDll(4).exe при запуске выдает ошибку "Not found oriinal DLL" по причине отсутствия переименованного оригинального файла techsys.dll
```

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте! Кто может помочь! 1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 3.0.45.1, При формировании 200 формы суммы ИПН и ОПВ удваиваются в строках 200.00.001,200.00.002. При расшифровке все корректно. Помогите!!!


1) Вот внешняя *200*, запустите её через файл-открыть...

2) Если суммы также удваиваются - проблемы либо в настройках (НАДО: Предприятие - Учетная политика (налоговый учет) - Налоги, взносы, отчисления - При начислении ИПН, ОПВ и ВОСМС принимать исчисленные суммы к учету как удержанные - *при исчислении*), либо в дублирующих документах удержаний с З/п за III квартал.

----------


## armansky

> 1) Вот внешняя *200*, запустите её через файл-открыть...
> 
> 2) Если суммы также удваиваются - проблемы либо в настройках (НАДО: Предприятие - Учетная политика (налоговый учет) - Налоги, взносы, отчисления - При начислении ИПН, ОПВ и ВОСМС принимать исчисленные суммы к учету как удержанные - *при исчислении*), либо в дублирующих документах удержаний с З/п за III квартал.


Что-то не получается! как исправить?

----------


## armansky

> 1) Вот внешняя *200*, запустите её через файл-открыть...
> 
> 2) Если суммы также удваиваются - проблемы либо в настройках (НАДО: Предприятие - Учетная политика (налоговый учет) - Налоги, взносы, отчисления - При начислении ИПН, ОПВ и ВОСМС принимать исчисленные суммы к учету как удержанные - *при исчислении*), либо в дублирующих документах удержаний с З/п за III квартал.


Что-то не получается! как исправить?

----------


## shamkin

кто нибудь знает когда обновление БУх для КЗ 2.0 выйдет, а то наш бухгалтер говорит, что пора обновиться, формы налоговые надо обновленные, а для 2.0 только 200 пока вышла дополнением

----------


## trubb

Камрады, все таки про КА - толи у меня лыжи не едут, то ли помогли не так. есть для нее 200 форма новая или 104 обнова?

----------


## filin1911

> Увы, уже есть косяки:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> После пробной установки 1C-8.3.18.1902-lite-Mimo-UniDll(4).exe при запуске выдает ошибку "Not found oriinal DLL" по причине отсутствия переименованного оригинального файла techsys.dll
> ```


8,3,20 полет нормальный

----------


## ikalichkin

> Камрады, все таки про КА - толи у меня лыжи не едут, то ли помогли не так. есть для нее 200 форма новая или 104 обнова?


*РегламентированныйОтчет200  орма*, *ARAutomation2KZ_2_4_4_104_updsetup*

----------

666Rebel666 (03.11.2022), Corall (09.11.2022), trubb (03.11.2022), Хорват (03.11.2022)

----------


## trubb

> *РегламентированныйОтчет200  орма*, *ARAutomation2KZ_2_4_4_104_updsetup*


просто открыть как файл - сыпет ошибками, что объекты не найдены; пытаюсь подключить как внешний - не для этой версии или редакции.

----------


## AJIEXS

Помогите нужна *Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП для Казахстана 2.0.21.3*
Буду очень признателен!

----------


## AJIEXS

Помогите нужна *Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП для Казахстана 2.0.21.3*
Буду очень признателен!
----------------
Сорри за дубль. Лаганул интернет. Казтелеком! :-(

----------


## Alex_oit

> 8,3,20 полет нормальный


после обновления до 3.0.45.1

версия 8_3_21_1508 выдает ошибку при открытии Администрирование - Общие настройки Есть у кого версия 8.3.22.* закиньте в облако? спасибо

Кстати кто на 8.3.20.* попробуйте зайти  Администрирование - Общие настройки, на версии 8.3.20.2076 тоже ошибку выдает((

выскакивает "Непредвиденная ошибка"


на версиях 8.3.18.1334 , 8.3.19.1665 полет нормальный))

----------


## Alex_oit

> после обновления до 3.0.45.1
> 
> версия 8_3_21_1508 выдает ошибку при открытии Администрирование - Общие настройки Есть у кого версия 8.3.22.* закиньте в облако? спасибо
> 
> Кстати кто на 8.3.20.* попробуйте зайти  Администрирование - Общие настройки, на версии 8.3.20.2076 тоже ошибку выдает((
> 
> выскакивает "Непредвиденная ошибка"


на версиях 8.3.18.1334 , 8.3.19.1665 полет нормальный))

----------


## 666Rebel666

Не бегайте за 22-й...

Релиз отозван, как и 8.3.22.1603 (Ошибка преобразования данных XDTO)
В редких случаях у пользователей версий платформы 8.3.22.1603 или 8.3.21.1508 может проявляться ошибка преобразования данных XDTO при использовании функций преобразования строки в число с плавающей точкой в операциях XDTO.

Ошибка исправлена в версиях платформы 8.3.22.1672/8.3.21.1607 и выше.

Пользователям, у которых появилась такая проблема, предлагаем обновиться на указанные версии платформы.

Версии платформы 8.3.22.1603 и 8.3.21.1508 больше недоступны для скачивания на сайте releases.1с.ru.

Фирма «1С» приносит извинения, а также просит партнеров донести эту информацию до пользователей, у которых проявилась проблема, и помочь им заменить версию платформы.
https://v8.1c.ru/news/oshibka-preobr...edpriyatie.htm

----------


## ikalichkin

> после обновления до 3.0.45.1
> 
> версия 8_3_21_1508 выдает ошибку при открытии Администрирование - Общие настройки Есть у кого версия 8.3.22.* закиньте в облако? спасибо
> 
> Кстати кто на 8.3.20.* попробуйте зайти  Администрирование - Общие настройки, на версии 8.3.20.2076 тоже ошибку выдает((
> 
> выскакивает "Непредвиденная ошибка"
> 
> 
> на версиях 8.3.18.1334 , 8.3.19.1665 полет нормальный))


Дело не столько в платформе, сколько в косяке самой конфы: *EF_Ошибки_3_0_45_1.cfe*

Насчёт  8.3.22.*1672* - при отправке/приёме ЭСФ  1С с файловой базой зависает/слетает, независимо от релиза конфигурации, и, типа лекарства!

----------

Alex_oit (07.11.2022), dimus_lug (08.11.2022), dragon_vit (08.11.2022), han_51 (11.11.2022), mr_alone (09.11.2022)

----------


## Alex_oit

> Дело не столько в платформе, сколько в косяке самой конфы: *EF_Ошибки_3_0_45_1.cfe*
> 
> Насчёт  8.3.22.*1672* - при отправке/приёме ЭСФ  1С с файловой базой зависает/слетает, независимо от релиза конфигурации, и, типа лекарства!


Да, косяк в конфе это исправление помогло

----------


## Хорват

> после обновления до 3.0.45.1
> 
> версия 8_3_21_1508 выдает ошибку при открытии Администрирование - Общие настройки Есть у кого версия 8.3.22.* закиньте в облако? спасибо
> 
> Кстати кто на 8.3.20.* попробуйте зайти  Администрирование - Общие настройки, на версии 8.3.20.2076 тоже ошибку выдает((
> 
> выскакивает "Непредвиденная ошибка"
> 
> 
> на версиях 8.3.18.1334 , 8.3.19.1665 полет нормальный))


Добрый день. 8.3.20.1710 вроде все стабильно работает. Ошибок нет.

----------


## kimok1988

Здравствуйте. Выложите плиз 200 форму для Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП для Казахстана 2.0.21.3. Заранее спс

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте. Выложите плиз 200 форму для Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП для Казахстана 2.0.21.3. Заранее спс


О простой ЗУП *200* не подходит?

----------

kimok1988 (08.11.2022)

----------


## kimok1988

Здравствуйте. есть ли у кого то 1С конф КСК и ОСИ для РК?

----------


## belud

Здравствуйте. У кого есть патч EF_00_00022184 от 08.11.2022? Выложите плиз.

----------


## azeraus

Добрый день!! 
У кого ни будь есть ломаная версия платформы на МАС, не могу найти 
Просьба помочь))

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте. У кого есть патч EF_00_00022184 от 08.11.2022? Выложите плиз.


*patch_EF_00_00022184*

----------

azamat292628 (10.11.2022), belud (10.11.2022), cntkf (10.11.2022), mr_alone (10.11.2022)

----------


## Yelissey

> формы 200 для Бух КЗ2.0 и Бух КЗ 3.0
> https://dropmefiles.com/NjPgu


Можно выложить ещё раз, время истекло.

----------


## Dron3766

Здравствутйе, поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией для учета абонентов в в сфере предоставления услуг связи, существует вообще подобные конфигурации?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Можно выложить ещё раз, время истекло.


*REGL_BPKZ20361_20221027*, *REGL_BPKZ30441_20221019*

----------

Yelissey (10.11.2022)

----------


## whiterain

Здравствуйте.
Поделитесь 1С-Рейтинг: Комплексное управление финансами и бюджетирование для Казахстана, пожалуйста.
На форуме нашёл, только обновление.
Нужно установку ...

----------


## whiterain

Здравствуйте.
Поделитесь 1С-Рейтинг: Комплексное управление финансами и бюджетирование для Казахстана, пожалуйста.
На форуме нашёл, но только обновление.
Нужно установку ...

----------


## treker666

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста патчем EF_00_00022208 к БК 3.0.45.1 (Модульная ошибка, Подбор) от 07.11.2022 г.

----------


## 666Rebel666

> Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста патчем EF_00_00022208 к БК 3.0.45.1 (Модульная ошибка, Подбор) от 07.11.2022 г.


Patches 2

----------

cntkf (13.11.2022), treker666 (10.11.2022)

----------


## СеменВ

Здравствуйте, очень нужна 1С:Бухгалтерия ОСИ, ПТ, УК, СК, КСК для Казахстана ред.Эксперт, может есть у кого то..Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Zelim

Добрый день!
Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой для выгрузки формы 200 за 3-4 квартал 2022 года на конф Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий 2.0.30.1. Очень нужна!
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Zelim

Добрый день!
Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой для выгрузки формы 200 за 3-4 квартал 2022 года на конф Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий 2.0.30.1. Очень нужна!
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Zelim

Если кому нужно Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий 2.0.30.1 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/oCZ8/35MwGLEco

----------

biofox (11.11.2022)

----------


## Taraz2021

Здравствуйте, нужна внешняя печатная форма ТТН в 1С бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0 если есть поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста патчем EF_00_00022208 к БК 3.0.45.1 (Модульная ошибка, Подбор) от 07.11.2022 г.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4BW6/R9wfQLFZM

----------

cntkf (13.11.2022)

----------


## Zelim

> Добрый день!
> Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой для выгрузки формы 200 за 3-4 квартал 2022 года на конф Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий 2.0.30.1. Очень нужна!
> Заранее спасибо


Всем спасибо! Не актуально больше
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CkQ8/UBP2yPjjL
Если кому нужна

----------

ikalichkin (11.11.2022), LcHNextGen (14.11.2022), svra (15.11.2022)

----------


## han_51

Здравствуйте!
Подскажите пожалуйста по подробнее, как избавились от данной проблемы. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## han_51

> Здравствуйте!
> Подскажите пожалуйста по подробнее, как избавились от данной проблемы. Заранее спасибо!


А все, разобрался. Спасибо!

----------


## han_51

> Здравствуйте!
> Подскажите пожалуйста по подробнее, как избавились от данной проблемы. Заранее спасибо!


А все, разобрался. Спасибо!

----------


## han_51

> Дело не столько в платформе, сколько в косяке самой конфы: *EF_Ошибки_3_0_45_1.cfe*
> 
> Насчёт  8.3.22.*1672* - при отправке/приёме ЭСФ  1С с файловой базой зависает/слетает, независимо от релиза конфигурации, и, типа лекарства!


Спасибо!
Исправление частично помогло. Теперь форма "Общие настройки" заработала. Но вот при отправке и получении ЭСФ программа вылетает.( Вы не нашли решение?

----------


## Vasya1959

Здравствуйте, прошу помощи доработку найти "Обмен с системами Казначейства: Электронный бюджет, версия 4.5"
https://infostart.ru/public/1309529/

----------


## AJIEXS

Прошу помощи.
Нужна *Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП для Казахстана 2.0.21.3 и 2.0.21.4*
Заранее спасибо за помощь!

----------


## Наталья*

Здравствуйте. Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2, версия 2.0.29.2 и версия 2.0.30.1 можете выложить, пожалуйста? Предыдущие ссылки устарели

----------


## ikalichkin

> Спасибо!
> Исправление частично помогло. Теперь форма "Общие настройки" заработала. Но вот при отправке и получении ЭСФ программа вылетает.( Вы не нашли решение?


1) Платформу 100% откатываем до 8.3.21.1607 или ранее...

2) Старый патч удаляем, новые *patches_071120221403* и *patch_EF_00_00022184*

----------

cntkf (14.11.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

> *Дистрибутивы+Патчи безлимитные (без ограничения по времени) на* 
> https://t.me/+1_SCzpbstY4xMjFi


Ну и зачем ВОТ ТАК бессовестно  ВЕЗДЕ "пропихивать" нужное Вам? *ЗАГАДИМ*?

----------


## LcHNextGen

> Там полезные патчи и кряки лежат, чтобы люди могли пользоваться. ни кто ничего не гадил, форум для того, чтобы помогать


Открыл, посмотрел, увидел рекламу, спасибо за не за что!
Там ничего нет по теме 
Сообщил модератору!

----------


## Наталья*

Подскажите что делаю не так, у меня ГОС 2 , обновила до 30.1 загрузила на предыдущей страницы ф.200 регламентированный отчет, через реглам.фин отчетность далее вошла в справочник отчетов выбрала форму 200, изменить, перевела с объекта на файл, загрузила, сохранила и далее что сделать чтобы все работало?

----------


## raxmet

> 1) Платформу 100% откатываем до 8.3.21.1607 или ранее...
> 
> 2) Старый патч удаляем, новые *patches_071120221403* и *patch_EF_00_00022184*


Фирма "1С" доводит до сведения пользователей и партнеров, что в версиях платформы "1С:Предприятие" 8.3.22.1672, 8.3.22.1603, 8.3.21.1607, 8.3.21.1508, 8.3.21.1484, 8.3.20.2076, 8.3.20.2039, 8.3.19.1665, 8.3.19.1659, 8.3.18.1902, 8.3.18.1894, 8.3.17.2733, 8.3.17.2665 обнаружена критическая проблема, которая может привести к закрытию приложения в начале работы с программой.

Данная проблема НЕ проявляется:

в других версиях платформы;
в защищенных программных комплексах 8s, 8.3z;
при работе в веб-клиентах, клиентах Linux, MacOS;
в сервисе 1CFresh.com (1С:Предприятие через Интернет).
Изменение внешних условий 15.11.2022 может существенно повысить вероятность проявления данной проблемы – предполагается, что многие пользователи перечисленных версий завтра не смогут работать.

может быть из-за этого ошибки

----------


## Наталья*

8.3.17.1549 у меня

----------


## raxmet

> Подскажите что делаю не так, у меня ГОС 2 , обновила до 30.1 загрузила на предыдущей страницы ф.200 регламентированный отчет, через реглам.фин отчетность далее вошла в справочник отчетов выбрала форму 200, изменить, перевела с объекта на файл, загрузила, сохранила и далее что сделать чтобы все работало?


Последовательность подключения внешних регламентированных отчетов:
1. Распаковать архив в любой каталог жесткого диска.
2. В режиме 1С:Предприятия открыть форму списка справочника «Регламентированные отчеты».
3. В папке «Налоговая отчетность» выбрать элемент с соответствующим наименованием.
4. Открыть карточку элемента.
5. В форме элемента необходимо установить переключатель «Использовать» в положение «Файл», в качестве файла выбрать соответствующий внешний отчет.
6. Нажать кнопку «ОК». создать отчет

У Вас проблем не должно быть может появиться предупреждения безопасности ДА ДА  еще раз создать

----------


## Taraz2021

Поделитесь конфигурацией Бухгалтерия ОСИ, КСК для Казахстана

----------


## Taraz2021

Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией Бухгалтерия ОСИ, КСК для Казахстана

----------


## Наталья*

все вот так и загружаю в итоге выходит отчет внешний и не открывается

----------


## Наталья*

> Последовательность подключения внешних регламентированных отчетов:
> 1. Распаковать архив в любой каталог жесткого диска.
> 2. В режиме 1С:Предприятия открыть форму списка справочника «Регламентированные отчеты».
> 3. В папке «Налоговая отчетность» выбрать элемент с соответствующим наименованием.
> 4. Открыть карточку элемента.
> 5. В форме элемента необходимо установить переключатель «Использовать» в положение «Файл», в качестве файла выбрать соответствующий внешний отчет.
> 6. Нажать кнопку «ОК». создать отчет
> 
> У Вас проблем не должно быть может появиться предупреждения безопасности ДА ДА  еще раз создать


как выговорите так и загружаю, в итоге выходит отчет внешний и не открывается

----------


## aslay

Поделитесь ЕРП посвежее Сф, не сфу. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Поделитесь ЕРП посвежее Сф, не сфу. Заранее спасибо.


*Enterprise2KZ_2.4.4.100.cf*

----------

aslay (16.11.2022)

----------


## Alex_oit

> Фирма "1С" доводит до сведения пользователей и партнеров, что в версиях платформы "1С:Предприятие" 8.3.22.1672, 8.3.22.1603, 8.3.21.1607, 8.3.21.1508, 8.3.21.1484, 8.3.20.2076, 8.3.20.2039, 8.3.19.1665, 8.3.19.1659, 8.3.18.1902, 8.3.18.1894, 8.3.17.2733, 8.3.17.2665 обнаружена критическая проблема, которая может привести к закрытию приложения в начале работы с программой.
> 
> Данная проблема НЕ проявляется:
> 
> в других версиях платформы;
> в защищенных программных комплексах 8s, 8.3z;
> при работе в веб-клиентах, клиентах Linux, MacOS;
> в сервисе 1CFresh.com (1С:Предприятие через Интернет).
> Изменение внешних условий 15.11.2022 может существенно повысить вероятность проявления данной проблемы – предполагается, что многие пользователи перечисленных версий завтра не смогут работать.
> ...


На лицензионной версии 8.3.22.1704 тоже не принимает ЭСФ, вылетает

----------


## Alex_oit

Есть у кого платформа 8_3_20_1710 ? Пишут на Mimo-UniDll_v4 полет нормальный

----------


## ikalichkin

> На лицензионной версии 8.3.22.1704 тоже не принимает ЭСФ, вылетает


Поэтому, потолок - 8.3.21

----------


## treker666

> Поэтому, потолок - 8.3.21


Подтверждаю, установил Платформу 8_3_21_1622 - ЭАВР и ЭСФ работают нормально, хоть лицензия хоть эмулятор.

----------


## Alex_oit

Платформа 8.3.20.2180 на эмуляторе ViUBDrv работает норм при получении ЭСФ не выкидывает

----------


## LcHNextGen

> Платформа 8.3.20.2180 на эмуляторе ViUBDrv работает норм при получении ЭСФ не выкидывает


Проверил, файловые не блокируются, а серверные на SQL сразу в сваливается в сообщение! Так что как то не очень вариант.

----------


## LcHNextGen

> Платформа 8.3.20.2180 на эмуляторе ViUBDrv работает норм при получении ЭСФ не выкидывает


Проверил, файловые не блокируются, а серверные на SQL сразу в сваливается в сообщение! Так что как то не очень вариант.

----------


## DenitoTaraz

Приветствую Всех, Уважаемые ! Поделитесь, plz, конфой - *Свод отчетов для Казахстана*

----------


## s_stalk

а есть патч для общих настроек с платформой выше 20 у кого?

----------


## PandiCo

С сайта:
*Скрытый текст*EF_00_00022184	
Исправлена ошибка: Документ "Списание ОС" не проводится, если не заполнена табличная часть "ТМЗ"
08.11.2022
	EF_00_00022208	
Набор текста в списке номенклатуры в форме "Подбор", и в форме списка справочника "Номенклатура" не приводит к включению режима поиска по введенному тексту.
07.11.2022
	EF_00_00022192	
При открытии подраздела "Администрирование – Общие настройки" выходит модульная ошибка на платформе 1С:Предприятия версии 8.3.20 и выше.

Исправления взяты из раздела бухгалтерия 3.0:
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/cJemn5wEtAkI_Q

----------

666Rebel666 (16.11.2022), s_stalk (16.11.2022)

----------


## DenitoTaraz

> На почту могу отправить


Будьте добры, отправьте тоже. Если есть свежий релиз, вообще огонь

----------


## aslay

> Подтверждаю, установил Платформу 8_3_21_1622 - ЭАВР и ЭСФ работают нормально, хоть лицензия хоть эмулятор.


а можете в облако куда нибудь кинуть? с турбобита качать тот еще квест, да и репака этой версии не нашел. заранее спс и доброго дня.

----------


## ikalichkin

> а можете в облако куда нибудь кинуть? с турбобита качать тот еще квест, да и репака этой версии не нашел. заранее спс и доброго дня.


*Технологическая платформа 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ версия 8.3.21.1622 от 14.11.2022*

*8.3.21.1622_windows.rar*, *8.3.21.1622_windows64.rar*

----------

Nell* (24.11.2022), raxmet (16.11.2022)

----------


## armansky

У кого-нибудь есть решение для запуска 1с8.3, Эмуляторы для 8.x, v.5 вылетает ?

----------


## Alex_oit

> У кого-нибудь есть решение для запуска 1с8.3, Эмуляторы для 8.x, v.5 вылетает ?


Тут https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....8F-8-x/page649

----------


## ikalichkin

> У кого-нибудь есть решение для запуска 1с8.3, Эмуляторы для 8.x, v.5 вылетает ?


MIMO 4/5 - это НЕ эмуляторы! Это ломанная библиотека *techsys.dll*! Если последуете по ссылке в предыдущем посте, то в "эмуляторской" теме, внизу страницы, прочтёте, как правильно использовать  Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e .7z. 
Сам, лично, использую старый MultiKey_18.1_Full_v3. НИКАКИХ проблем, кроме в БухРК 3.0, с приёмом-отправкой ЭСФ на  версии 8.3.22.хххх, но это уже другая история...
С младшими версиями (8.3.17-8.3.21), ничего и нигде  не надо  блокировать/отключать/шаманить! Минус у эмулятора только один:  НЕ поддерживает КОРП-конфигурации.

----------

vadik552 (22.11.2022)

----------


## Taraz2021

Здравствуйте, кто может поделиться Бухгалтерия ОСИ, КСК для Казахстана, редакция 3.0. Буду благодарен

----------


## Taraz2021

Здравствуйте, кто может поделиться Бухгалтерия ОСИ, КСК для Казахстана, редакция 3.0. Буду благодарен

----------


## biofox

Добрый день, есть у кого 200 форма для "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0" ?

----------


## kvvline

Добрый день, поделитесь Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, редакция 2.0 2.0.21.4
Спасибо!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, поделитесь Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, редакция 2.0 2.0.21.4
> Спасибо!


Пожалуйста: *HRMKz_2.0.21.4_updsetup*

----------

666Rebel666 (24.11.2022), cntkf (25.11.2022), kvvline (25.11.2022)

----------


## Taraz2021

Здравствуйте поделитесь 1С модулем Аренда инструментов, если есть ссылка у кого-то

----------


## Taraz2021

Поделитесь конфигурацией 1С-Рейтинг: Общепит для Казахстана, редакция 3.0 Буду благодарен

----------


## ikalichkin

> Поделитесь конфигурацией 1С-Рейтинг: Общепит для Казахстана, редакция 3.0 Буду благодарен


*food8_FullDistr_3.0.41.1*

----------

dimus_lug (20.12.2022), stupid (24.12.2022)

----------


## Taraz2021

Хотелось бы чтоб Вы отправили cf файл этой конфигурации

----------


## ikalichkin

> Хотелось бы чтоб Вы отправили cf файл этой конфигурации


Реально, обновление, но не полный дистрибутив! Тогда смотрите *ЗДЕСЬ*

----------

dimus_lug (20.12.2022)

----------


## kvvline

Поделитесь Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, редакция 2.0 2.0.21.3

Спасибо!

----------


## AJIEXS

> Прошу помощи.
> Нужна *Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП для Казахстана 2.0.21.3 и 2.0.21.4*
> Заранее спасибо за помощь!


Народ помогите кто-нибуть с конфигурацией. Нужны последние обновления для  Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП для Казахстана 2.0.21.3 и 2.0.21.4

Прошу. очень нужно.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Поделитесь Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, редакция 2.0 2.0.21.3
> 
> Спасибо!


Пожалуйста: *HRMKz_2.0.21.3_updsetup*, *HRMKz_2.0.21.4_updsetup*

----------

cntkf (29.11.2022), Drugoy (06.12.2022), kvvline (29.11.2022)

----------


## Kairat85

ДД, скиньте базу 1с аптека для Казахстана

----------


## demetrius2003

Доброго дня!
Не ли у кого https://infostart.ru/public/1195894/
Заранее благодарю!

P.S.: немного не туда)

----------


## mogwai83

Все привет, поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией ломбард для Казахстана

----------


## ikalichkin

> ДД, скиньте базу 1с аптека для Казахстана


*RetailPharmacyKz_2.3.5.1_new_unlock*

----------

cntkf (29.11.2022), LcHNextGen (30.11.2022), Zelim (10.01.2023)

----------


## Suleimanovvr

ДД, скиньте пожалуйста УНФ 1.6.8

----------


## Michael82

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста актуальными Рег отчетами 200 форма для УТП 2.0 КЗ

----------


## biofox

Доброго дня, а какая сейчас последняя криптобиблиотека ЭСФ может кто скинуть последнюю ?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста актуальными Рег отчетами 200 форма для УТП 2.0 КЗ


От Бух 2.0 должно подойти: *REGL_BPKZ20361_20221027*

----------

Michael82 (01.12.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго дня, а какая сейчас последняя криптобиблиотека ЭСФ может кто скинуть последнюю ?


Ничего не поменялось: *Бух 2.0*, *Бух 3.0*

----------

biofox (05.12.2022), Varchun (08.12.2022)

----------


## Taraz2021

ДД уважаемые, можете поделиться обученной конфигурацией Бухгалтерия ОСИ и КСК для Казахстана, редакция 3.0 
Очень буду благодарен

----------


## Taraz2021

Не подскажите как можно настроить обмен ИС ЭСФ в УТ для Казахстана, редакция 2.2 Никак не получается у меня, где и куда зайти, чтоб настроить его. Можно подробнее объяснить это, заранее благодарен

----------


## Vasya1959

Добрый день, прошу помощи https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/1186753/

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, прошу помощи https://infostart.ru/1c/articles/1186753/


Полагаю, что Вам предпочтительнее спрашивать в этой *ТЕМЕ*...

----------


## Виктор76

ВСЕМ ДОБРОГО ДНЯ. ВЫЛОЖИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА ПОСЛЕДНИЕ ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ ДЛЯ БУ 45.2 РЕЛИЗ.

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана + Базовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.45.2 от 05.12.2022*

Полный комплект (upd, *.cf, *.dt), как и всегда, можно скачать в теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------

cntkf (06.12.2022), eldorado (06.12.2022), Nell* (09.12.2022), vadik552 (12.12.2022), Виктор76 (06.12.2022)

----------


## aslay

> Не подскажите как можно настроить обмен ИС ЭСФ в УТ для Казахстана, редакция 2.2 Никак не получается у меня, где и куда зайти, чтоб настроить его. Можно подробнее объяснить это, заранее благодарен


есть обработки, в этой ветке тоже. запускаешь, показываешь фирму. потом настраиваешь. все суть обработки - подсунуть криптобиблиотеку.

----------


## papulik

> Увы, самые последние не выкладывали, но вот для тестирования:
> 
> *8.3.18.1902*, *8.3.19.1665*


Подскажите, версия 8.3.19.1665 нормально работает с последней версией Бухгалтерия Казахстана - нет проблем с сообщениями о нелицензировании при использовании в качестве файлового варианта?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Подскажите, версия 8.3.19.1665 нормально работает с последней версией Бухгалтерия Казахстана - нет проблем с сообщениями о нелицензировании при использовании в качестве файлового варианта?


У моих клиентов - не было, но вот кто-то из форумчан жаловался...

----------


## eldorado

8.3.19.1665 Не рекомендую. У одних моих клиентов западло принесла эта платформа. 8.3.19.1467 рекомендую. Полет нормальный

----------


## McQueen1980

Доброго всем дня! Поделитесь пожалуйста Аптекой для Казахстана обновлениями а желательно последним *.cf

----------


## Taraz2021

ДД, можете поделиться конфигурацией 1С Управления производственным предприятием для Казахстана, если есть отученная версия dt, cf. Заранее благодарен

----------


## aslay

Доброго всем. В итоге какой ломалкой ломать и какую версию? Mimo-UniDll_v4 через время говорит о неправомерности. База фаиловая. Подскмжите кто как сделал?

----------


## ikalichkin

> ДД, можете поделиться конфигурацией 1С Управления производственным предприятием для Казахстана, если есть отученная версия dt, cf. Заранее благодарен


Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана - это *типовая* конфигурация, следовательно, дополнительной программной или аппаратной защиты НЕ имеет!
Отучивать и ломать нечего, кроме самой платформы 1С 8.3. Пожалуйста, больше читайте, ищете на *всех* форумах, информации достаточно...

*EnterpriseKz_1.3.23.1_new.dt*

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго всем. В итоге какой ломалкой ломать и какую версию? Mimo-UniDll_v4 через время говорит о неправомерности. База фаиловая. Подскмжите кто как сделал?


Распакуем, читаем, используем: *вот ЭТО*

----------


## aslay

> Распакуем, читаем, используем: *вот ЭТО*


 после обновления от 5.12.2022 не слетает?

----------


## LcHNextGen

Добрый день!
Есть ли у кого "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2, версия 2.0.31.2", желательно CF или обновления с 2.0.29.1 до актуальной?

----------


## ikalichkin

> после обновления от 5.12.2022 не слетает?


Обновления конфигураций - не причём, плохо то, что новые версии платформ активно борются со взломом и эмуляцией, ну и подсовывают в ИБ всякие "запретные" штучки...
Мораль - бэкапим ВСЕГДА: и перед обновлением конфигураций, и перед сменой платформ 8.3. Ну и конечно, не пользуемся никакой 8.3.22.хххх, ибо с ЭСФ не дружит, удачи!

----------


## aslay

> Обновления конфигураций - не причём, плохо то, что новые версии платформ активно борются со взломом и эмуляцией, ну и подсовывают в ИБ всякие "запретные" штучки...
> Мораль - бэкапим ВСЕГДА: и перед обновлением конфигураций, и перед сменой платформ 8.3. Ну и конечно, не пользуемся никакой 8.3.22.хххх, ибо с ЭСФ не дружит, удачи!


пришлось откатиться на старую платформу. подожду пожалуй адекватного репака. не сработало. делал все кроме блокировок аипи. выкидывало и ругалось на неправомерность.

----------


## kimok1988

Здравствуйте. Прошу выслать Документооборот КОРП для Казахстана заполненую. Хотел посмотреть структуру или Демо. Заранее спасибо

----------


## McQueen1980

Доброго всем дня! Поделитесь пожалуйста Аптекой для Казахстана обновлениями а желательно последним *.cf

----------


## mr_alone

> пришлось откатиться на старую платформу. подожду пожалуй адекватного репака. не сработало. делал все кроме блокировок аипи. выкидывало и ругалось на неправомерность.


Попробуйте 1C-8.3.18.1289-lite-x86-x64-repack-feb2021

----------


## dimus_lug

> Реально, обновление, но не полный дистрибутив! Тогда смотрите *ЗДЕСЬ*


Спасибо. Но на архив Protect... просит пароль. Какой?

----------


## Виктор76

приветствую всех. у кого есть обработка прямого обмена эсф для управление торговлей 8.3.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Спасибо. Но на архив Protect... просит пароль. Какой?


*ru-board*, может и *ruboard*

----------

dimus_lug (24.12.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

> приветствую всех. у кого есть обработка прямого обмена эсф для управление торговлей 8.3.


*ESF_20190328*

----------

Виктор76 (21.12.2022)

----------


## aslay

> Попробуйте 1C-8.3.18.1289-lite-x86-x64-repack-feb2021


а можно ссылку дать? Доброго дня, всем.

----------


## ikalichkin

> а можно ссылку дать? Доброго дня, всем.


*1C-8.3.18.1334-lite-x86-x64-WELL(02.21).zip*

Только вот она бесполезна  для последних конфигураций на УФ (например БП 3.0), без доп. расширения с понижением версии платформы ...

----------


## aslay

> Только вот она бесполезна для последних конфигураций на УФ (например БП 3.0), без доп. расширения с понижением версии платформы ...


 все равно танцы с бубном(. Мне бы под последнюю БП3.0. Подожду все же возможно нормальный репак будет.

----------


## X-myRzA

Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0.45.2 не загружает курс валюты. автоматом все загружался, теперь только USD не загружается, не могу понять.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0.45.2 не загружает курс валюты. До 10.12.22 автоматом все загружался, теперь только USD не загружается, не могу понять. Из за чего может быть?


Галочка "Загружать курс из Интернета" стоит? В ручном режиме работает? В самой обработке по загрузке "Дата последнего курса" у USD корректна?

----------

X-myRzA (26.12.2022)

----------


## Taraz2021

Здравствуйте, нужна Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 7.7 где можно скачать её

----------


## Taraz2021

Здравствуйте, нужна Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 7.7 где можно скачать её

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте, нужна Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 7.7 где можно скачать её


*setup_7.70.283*, *unpack_7.70.283*

----------


## valery110

> *1C-8.3.18.1334-lite-x86-x64-WELL(02.21).zip*
> 
> Только вот она бесполезна  для последних конфигураций на УФ (например БП 3.0), без доп. расширения с понижением версии платформы ...


Здраствуйте, возможно Вы можете поделиться расширением, если нет может подскажите где искать его. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ratxa

Добрый день!
Есть ли у кого "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2, версия 2.0.31.2"

----------


## ratxa

Добрый день!
Есть ли у кого "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2, версия 2.0.31.2"

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здраствуйте, возможно Вы можете поделиться расширением, если нет может подскажите где искать его. Заранее спасибо.


В скаченном *архиве* распакуйте *Расширения снятия ограничений.zip*

Это для конфигураций РФ, думаю, для наших тоже подойдёт, возможно грамм допилить нужно...

----------


## X-myRzA

> Галочка "Загружать курс из Интернета" стоит? В ручном режиме работает? В самой обработке по загрузке "Дата последнего курса" у USD корректна?


Да все стоит, оказался бухгалтер наверное сама поменяла название валюты USD на US.
Спасибо

----------


## dongluk

Привет всем, есть у кого Управление торговлей 8 для Казахстана, ред. 3.4 3.4.4.105

дайте ссылку пожалуйста ( на обновление )

----------


## Виктор76

ВСЕМ ДОБРОГО ДНЯ. ДРУЗЬЯ ВСЕХ С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ НОВЫМ ГОДОМ. ЖЕЛАЮ УСПЕХОВ ПРОЦВЕТАНИЯ В ВАШЕМ НЕ ЛЕГКОМ ТРУДЕ А ГЛАВНОГО ЗДОРОВЬЯ РОДНЫМ И БЛИЗКИМ. СЕГОДНЯ ВЫШЛО НОВОЕ ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ РЕЛИЗ 46.1 ДЛЯ 8.3. ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА У КОГО УЖЕ ЕСТЬ. ЗА РАНЕЕ БЛАГОДАРСТВУЮ.

----------


## filin1911

> ВСЕМ ДОБРОГО ДНЯ. ДРУЗЬЯ ВСЕХ С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ НОВЫМ ГОДОМ. ЖЕЛАЮ УСПЕХОВ ПРОЦВЕТАНИЯ В ВАШЕМ НЕ ЛЕГКОМ ТРУДЕ А ГЛАВНОГО ЗДОРОВЬЯ РОДНЫМ И БЛИЗКИМ. СЕГОДНЯ ВЫШЛО НОВОЕ ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ РЕЛИЗ 46.1 ДЛЯ 8.3. ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА У КОГО УЖЕ ЕСТЬ. ЗА РАНЕЕ БЛАГОДАРСТВУЮ.


с чего Вы решили что вышло? 29.12 это плановый срок выхода. обновление еще не вышло

----------


## DmVit

Добрый вечер. Сегодня вышло обновление.  3.0.46.1 типовой конфигурации Бухгалтерия для Казахстана

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана + Базовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.46.1 от 30.12.2022*

Полный комплект (upd, *.cf, *.dt), как и всегда, можно скачать в теме: *1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!*

----------

enjeru (01.01.2023)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Привет всем, есть у кого Управление торговлей 8 для Казахстана, ред. 3.4 3.4.4.105
> 
> дайте ссылку пожалуйста ( на обновление )


*TradeKz_3.4.4.105_updsetup*

----------

azamat292628 (06.01.2023)

----------


## azamat292628

Всех С Новым Годом и всех благ! Народ поделитесь патчем EF_00_00022742 для БК 3.0.46.1. Спасибо.

----------


## han_51

Вроде проблем нет. С более свежими были. Пришлось "откатится" до этой версии.

----------


## trubb

Комплексная автоматизация 2.4.4.106 есть у кого? вроде сегодня вышла.....

----------


## Laya

Всех с наступившим! Очень-очень нужна Демо-база 1С:Бухгалтерии 3.0 для Казахстана, именно НЕ чистая пустая база, а демка с данными. Ну или полный релиз.

----------


## eldorado

Добрый вечер. Народ подскажите пожалуйста стабильно работающую версию платформы 8.3. В данный момент использую 8.3.19.1467 но есть у нее прикол (это не точно что проблема в платформе, я просто ее подозреваю) при отправке эсф или снт и при получении с сервера у всех на некоторое время в сети подвисает 1с и иногда даже вываливается с ошибкой. После того как получен ответ с сервера о том что отправлено или принято эсф или снт все отвисает и работает дальше нормально. Подключены все пользователи через веб сервер iis. Вот думаю что проблема может крыться в платформе. До последних обновлений использовал 8.3.17.1549 все работало отлично. Поэтому прошу посоветовать стабильную версию платформы не ниже 8.3.19.****

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый вечер. Народ подскажите пожалуйста стабильно работающую версию платформы 8.3. В данный момент использую 8.3.19.1467 но есть у нее прикол (это не точно что проблема в платформе, я просто ее подозреваю) при отправке эсф или снт и при получении с сервера у всех на некоторое время в сети подвисает 1с и иногда даже вываливается с ошибкой. После того как получен ответ с сервера о том что отправлено или принято эсф или снт все отвисает и работает дальше нормально. Подключены все пользователи через веб сервер iis. Вот думаю что проблема может крыться в платформе. До последних обновлений использовал 8.3.17.1549 все работало отлично. Поэтому прошу посоветовать стабильную версию платформы не ниже 8.3.19.****


1) Рекомендовал бы проверить константу *Место выполнения криптографических операций*, правильно - *На клиенте*.

2) Если говорить про платформу, то, имхо, надёжнее любая до ноябрьская версия  8.3.21.хххх и ниже. И если использовать MIMO 4, то  32-х разрядная платформа нормально будет работать вплоть до *8.3.19.1522*.

----------


## eldorado

Спасибо. Проверю константу.

----------


## McQueen1980

Доброго всем дня! Поделитесь пожалуйста Аптекой для Казахстана обновлениями а желательно последним *.cf

----------


## мюррекс

Добрый день! Может у кого есть конфигурация  "Сельхоз для КЗ"(от рейтинга) ? Пусть даже не взломанная ? Спасибо!

----------


## eldorado

Проверил. Стоит вариант «на клиенте» куда еще посоветуете копать?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день! Может у кого есть конфигурация  "Сельхоз для КЗ"(от рейтинга) ? Пусть даже не взломанная ? Спасибо!


*AccountingAgricultureKz_3.0.41.5_new.dt*

----------

мюррекс (08.01.2023)

----------


## belud

Добрый день. Может кто-нибудь подскажет. в 1с появился Сервис «1С:Контрагент для Казахстана»
1 вопрос - Судя по описанию необходимо иметь дейстующую подписку ИТС 1С или надо еще иметь лицензионную версию 1С?
2 вопрос - Можно ли как-то обойти данное требование напримере криптогафической библиотеки для ЭСФ?
3 вопрос - Есть ли в интрнетах сервисы по продаже дешевых логинов/паролей от ИТС? (по примеру vipkeys)
3 вопрос - Если приобрести подписку ИТС для одной компании, можно ли использовать данные логин и пароль в других базах 1с?
Извиняюсь за глупые вопросы, не особо разобрался в лицензионных тонкостях 1С.

----------


## filin1911

> Добрый день. Может кто-нибудь подскажет. в 1с появился Сервис «1С:Контрагент для Казахстана»
> 1 вопрос - Судя по описанию необходимо иметь дейстующую подписку ИТС 1С или надо еще иметь лицензионную версию 1С?
> 2 вопрос - Можно ли как-то обойти данное требование напримере криптогафической библиотеки для ЭСФ?
> 3 вопрос - Есть ли в интрнетах сервисы по продаже дешевых логинов/паролей от ИТС? (по примеру vipkeys)
> 3 вопрос - Если приобрести подписку ИТС для одной компании, можно ли использовать данные логин и пароль в других базах 1с?
> Извиняюсь за глупые вопросы, не особо разобрался в лицензионных тонкостях 1С.


нужна ИТС. итс в основном не продается без лицензии на 1с. обойти нельзя . можно попробовать использовать одно итс на много компаний

----------


## filin1911

> Добрый день. Может кто-нибудь подскажет. в 1с появился Сервис «1С:Контрагент для Казахстана»
> 1 вопрос - Судя по описанию необходимо иметь дейстующую подписку ИТС 1С или надо еще иметь лицензионную версию 1С?
> 2 вопрос - Можно ли как-то обойти данное требование напримере криптогафической библиотеки для ЭСФ?
> 3 вопрос - Есть ли в интрнетах сервисы по продаже дешевых логинов/паролей от ИТС? (по примеру vipkeys)
> 3 вопрос - Если приобрести подписку ИТС для одной компании, можно ли использовать данные логин и пароль в других базах 1с?
> Извиняюсь за глупые вопросы, не особо разобрался в лицензионных тонкостях 1С.


нужна ИТС. итс в основном не продается без лицензии на 1с. обойти нельзя . можно попробовать использовать одно итс на много компаний

----------


## Виктор76

всем привет. с Новым годом. у кого есть нефтебаза . поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## ikalichkin

> всем привет. с Новым годом. у кого есть нефтебаза . поделитесь пожалуйста.


Пожалуйста: *Нефтебаза_3.0.16.1_new_unlock.dt*

----------

azamat292628 (10.01.2023), Виктор76 (09.01.2023)

----------


## ratxa

Добрый день!
Есть ли у кого "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2, версия 2.0.31.2 и 2.0.31.5 ?
заранее спасибо

----------


## papulik

> Пожалуйста: *Нефтебаза_3.0.16.1_new_unlock.dt*


А более ранние релизы начиная 3.0.11 и до 3.0.15 - может есть у кого-то?

----------


## trubb

> Комплексная автоматизация 2.4.4.106 есть у кого? вроде сегодня вышла.....


таки нет?

----------


## ikalichkin

> таки нет?


*KA2Kz_2.4.4.106_updsetup.zip*, *KA2Kz_2.4.4.106_new.dt*

----------

cntkf (13.01.2023), dslkzru (12.01.2023), trubb (12.01.2023), Хорват (11.01.2023)

----------


## ratxa

Добрый день!
Есть ли у кого "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2, версия 2.0.31.2 и 2.0.31.5 ?
заранее спасибо

----------


## Sulta

Здравствуйте, если у кого-нибудь обновления на Общепит (3.0) начиная с 3.0.40.3 и до последней версии?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте, если у кого-нибудь обновления на Общепит (3.0) начиная с 3.0.40.3 и до последней версии?


Всё, что имеется, найдёте под скрытым текстом...

*Скрытый текст*https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ZNwg/9quaXjcD2

----------

cntkf (13.01.2023), dslkzru (12.01.2023), Sulta (12.01.2023)

----------


## dslkzru

Приветствую, ребята может у кого есть данное чудо? Спасибо.

конфигурация
Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0 + ВЦ Интеграция: Микрофинансовая организация

----------


## biofox

Добрый день, есть у кого обновление для "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий" с 2.0.28.1 по 2.0.32.1. Спасибо

----------


## Sulta

> Всё, что имеется, найдёте под скрытым текстом...
> 
> *Скрытый текст*https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ZNwg/9quaXjcD2


Спасибо больше!

----------


## kimok1988

Здравствуйте. вышлите плиз регламентированную форму 910 для ЗУП 2 Для Казахстана. Заранее спасибо.

----------

